# Offizieller Feedback- und Bug-Thread Vbulletin 4



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Februar 2011)

An Mittwoch, 23.2. ca.8 Uhr, wird das Forum etwas anders aussehen. Wir steigen (endlich) auf Vbulletin 4 um. Die Version 4 bietet einige Verbesserungen im Detail, den Umstieg nutzen  wir auch für eine grafische Anpassung. 

*Folgende Vorteile wird der Umstieg Vbulletin 4 für Extreme-User bieten:*
- Quick-Reply hat die kompletten Editorfunktionen
- Themenstarter wird angezeigt (Plugin)
- Multi-Upload bei Bildern möglich
- Neue Beiträge werden prominent eingebunden
- Größere Bilder als 900 Pixel Breite möglich, da Vollbildansicht mit der Seitenbreite skaliert
- Bildereinbindung und -Layout wird wesentlich vereinfacht
- Erweiterte Möglichkeiten im Profil-Design
- Video-Einbindung stark vereinfacht
- Künftig: Eigenes CMS für Artikel

In diesem Thread sollen allen wichtigen Fragen und Bugs gesammelt werden.

Ganz wichtig: Am Mittwoch früh werden nicht per Knopfdruck alle Funktionen auf einmal bereit stehen. Zuerst geht eine "nackte" Installation live, die nach und nach um Styles sowie Plugins erweitert wird. Bitte also nicht gleich um 8:01 meckern, wenn nicht alle Navielemente da sind und alle Plugins tun. Danke!


----------



## Lotz24 (22. Februar 2011)

Oh nein wie überleb ich die Nacht nur


----------



## kazzig (22. Februar 2011)

Ich bin gespannt und freue mich auf die neue Version 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Own3r (22. Februar 2011)

Gut, das ich um die Zeit schlafe. Morgen kann ich das Forum dann in neuer Pracht erblicken


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2011)

Heißt das jetzt, dass das Forum in der Nach on ist? Weil da steht ja nur was von 8 Uhr?


----------



## Falk (22. Februar 2011)

Nein. Um 08:00 sieht es anders aus - die Stunden ab 00:00 sieht es gar nicht aus, weil wir es da deaktivieren


----------



## Dommerle (22. Februar 2011)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie es wird...


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie es wird...



Und ich erst. ^^


----------



## joraku (22. Februar 2011)

Ich bin schon sehr auf die neuen Features gespannt.
Vor allem das mit den neuen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten und den skaliereungen hört sich sehr gut an.


----------



## Falk (22. Februar 2011)

Das wird schon klappen - ich bin zuversichtlich, bisher haben wir noch jedes Update hier geschaukelt...


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2011)

Endlich Multi-Upload von Bildern DANKE 
Kann man die jetzt auch besser in den Text einbinden oder muss man immernoch für jedes Bild die Linkadresse ins IMG-Feld einkopieren ?


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser seltsame Dateimanager der mit vB4 kommt ist mMn sowieso eine Katastrophe und eigentlich nicht verwendbar.
Und man kann doch jetzt auch mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig hochladen, oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

Na hoffentlich wird das nicht so eine Pleite wie bei anderen Foren, die auf Version 4 upgedatet haben und wo dann die einfachsten Dinge nicht mehr funktionierten, wie das Mehrfachzitieren.

Ich werde also die Sache sehr, sehr kritisch beäugen und mich nicht scheuen, Dinge anzusprechen, die angesprochen werden müssen, auch wenn sie nicht schön sind.


----------



## Falk (22. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dieser seltsame Dateimanager der mit vB4 kommt ist mMn sowieso eine Katastrophe und eigentlich nicht verwendbar.
> Und man kann doch jetzt auch mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig hochladen, oder versteh ich das falsch?



Den kann man in seinem Profil deaktivieren, wenn man ihn nicht nutzen will...Und mit dem neuen Upload kann man mehrere Dateien "am Stück" auswählen zum Upload und nicht mehr alle einzeln - das ist schon ein Fortschritt.

Multiquote funktioniert in der Testinstallation (wir haben das vorher ja alles ausprobiert ) - und die Testinstallation unterscheidet sich nur durch den Datenstand vom live Forum.

Seid mal alle nicht so negativ, bevor ihr es nicht gesehen habt - ein wenig Mut zu Neuem kann man doch von PC-Enthusiasten schon erwarten


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Seid mal alle nicht so negativ, bevor ihr es nicht gesehen habt - ein wenig Mut zu Neuem kann man doch von PC-Enthusiasten schon erwarten



Never change a running System. 
Hat man mir zumindest mal eingebläut. 

Aber Chancen sind ja da, müssen halt nur genutzt werden.
Wie sieht das Forum eigentlich dann aus? orange/grün? oder bleibt es bei blau/weiß


----------



## L.B. (22. Februar 2011)

Ich freue mich schon darauf, mit den neuen Funktionen zu experimenteren 
und zu testen, ob auch alles so funktioniert, wie es soll.  

Werden Daten und Einstellungen wie Profil-, Benutzerbilder, Beitragszähler, 
Profileinstellungen, etc. auch gespeichert und übernommen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn der Beitragszähler auf "0" geht, gibts aber mächtig Stress.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2011)

Das man in abschalten kann weiß ich und ich bin sehr dankbar dafür. 



Falk schrieb:


> Seid mal alle nicht so negativ, bevor ihr es nicht gesehen habt - ein wenig Mut zu Neuem kann man doch von PC-Enthusiasten schon erwarten



Achso meint ihr das. Da ich den Dateimanager nicht verwende weil er zu träge ist wusst ich das nichtmal. Werden sich wohl eher die Leute die viel Rewievs und Tagebücher schreiben drüber freuen.


----------



## Falk (22. Februar 2011)

Wir machen ein Update, keinen Reboot des Extreme-Universums...Und das Forum bleibt natürlich farblich an www.pcgh.de angelehnt...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, auch schon mal gespannt bin..in ner knappen halben Stunde beginnt ja die downtime..
Hoffen wir mal, das es nach der Downtime ein "Dawn of a new day" gibt...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Februar 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Kann man die jetzt auch besser in den Text einbinden oder muss man immernoch für jedes Bild die Linkadresse ins IMG-Feld einkopieren ?


Vbulletin4 bringt da zumindest von Haus aus eine komfortablere Lösung mit. Bin aber grad nicht sicher, ob die nicht nur im CMS verfügbar ist, oder auch im normalen Forum.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (22. Februar 2011)

Three minutes to go.... Ich drück uns allen dann mal die Daumen. 

*hier hundert schlaue Sprüche hindenken*


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

00.20 Uhr und es geht noch


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Admin aner Tastatur eingepennt oder was.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Ne, keine sorge, ihr werdet schon noch ausgeloggt...


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

So, wir sind live. Alles passt noch nicht, aber das wird jetzt im Laufe des Tages nachgepflegt.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2011)

Warum so ein heller Hintergrund? Bissl bläulicher wäre cool. ^^

Und spart gleichzeitig bissl Strom beim TFT... 

Edit: oder wars hier vorher auch so hell?


----------



## xTc (23. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was nicht so läuft wie es eigentlich sollte.


Gruß


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Das Benutzerkontrollzentrum bitte wieder da hin packen, wo es vorher war
War bisher immer links, und jetzt da rechts oben....

Ansonsten gefällt es mir bisher aber super
Hat sich eure Arbeit also gelohnt


----------



## Rizzard (23. Februar 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum so ein heller Hintergrund? Bissl bläulicher wäre cool. ^^



Finde die Farben auch etwas schwach. Mir fehlt da ein bischen mehr Kontrast.


----------



## Mischk@ (23. Februar 2011)

kann man farblich die angeghefteten Themen in den jeweiligen Unterforen ,farblich etwas herausstechen lassen ?
Es ist manchmal schwer zu erkennen, wo der oberste Beitrag ist.

Ach ja und wie kommt man vom Forum wieder auf die Meinpage ?
Ich hab dazu immer auf euer Logo geklickt von pcgh.de wenn man im Forum ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Februar 2011)

Da sieht doch schon mal gut aus; etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ... aber ich habe sofort ein paar Sachen gefunden, die ich bisher vermisst habe.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Mir ist aufgefallen das die gepinnten Themen nicht mehr von den anderen abgegrenzt sind. Kann man das ändern?


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2011)

Cool man kann sich jetzt bei jedem Beitrag bedanken..endlich wurde diese Funktion eingebaut
ich muss mich noch bisschen dran gewöhnen aber das passt soweit alles ganz gut


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das die gepinnten Themen nicht mehr von den anderen abgegrenzt sind. Kann man das ändern?


joob das wäre ne Maßnahme


----------



## Stevii (23. Februar 2011)

Bleibt die danke Funktion bestehen?
@ Pain ich bedanke mich mal bei dir ums zu testen


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Jetzt fällt mir doch noch was auf. Die ungelesenen Nachrichten im Thread waren bisher links mit diesem orangenen Kästchen markiert. Jetzt ist dieses Kästchen hellgrau und lässt sich von den weißen, gelesenen kaum unterscheiden. Könnt ihr ja vielleicht auch noch ändern


----------



## theLamer (23. Februar 2011)

WTF ich kann keine Tabellen mehr erstellen und die alten sind auch weg?


```
[table ]
||||
||||
||||
[/table ] (ohne Leerzeichen in [table ])
```
zb hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/81869-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2011)

Werden die vorherigen Danksagungen noch übernommen oder sind die jetzt weg???

Ansonsten ist es ziemlich ungewohnt. Die Farben sind neue(das ist Gewöhnungssache), die Skalierung klappt bei mir nicht also wenn ich von PCGH auf das Forum komme, ist dies kleiner also schmaler skaliert. Die komplette Seitennavigation der PCGH Seite fehlt bei mir, wird diese noch nachgereicht? Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden zur PCGH Seite zurückzukehren, außer über den Reiter "zum Artikel"

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Bleibt die danke Funktion bestehen?
> @ Pain ich bedanke mich mal bei dir ums zu testen


 
Da gehts schon mal los. Diese Funktion sollte doch eingentlich nur in den User-News aktiviert sein, oder?!

Edit: Gleich nochwas...

Kann man den Strich der die Signatur vom restlichen Post trennt, nicht ein bisschen dicker machen?

Oftmals verfließt dieser Strich einfach..


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

ich bin gerade noch dabei, Einstellungen zu machen - z.B. auch die Foren wieder aus dem Danke auszuschließen...auch die Seitennavigation, um wieder zur Main zu kommen, hat es jetzt ins Forum geschafft.

Wie es ja auch angekündigt war läuft nicht alles aus dem Stand perfekt - aber noch länger die Kommentar-Funktion etc. deaktiviert zu lassen wäre auch keine Lösung gewesen. Leider gibt es Settings, die nicht von der Test-Installation übernommen werden konnten.

Edith sagt, das Tabellen wieder gehen und das Sticky und normale Threads wieder voneinander getrennt sind...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. Februar 2011)

Schade, dass die Funktion wieder entfernt wird. Das würde die "/sign"-Beiträge überflüssig machen. 


Kann man das alte blaue Layout als Option anbieten?


----------



## Pravasi (23. Februar 2011)

Hübsch geworden.


----------



## xTc (23. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> WTF ich kann keine Tabellen mehr erstellen und die alten sind auch weg?


 
Ich sehe da Tabellen...


----------



## lord-elveon (23. Februar 2011)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Ach ja und wie kommt man vom Forum wieder auf die Meinpage ?
> Ich hab dazu immer auf euer Logo geklickt von pcgh.de wenn man im Forum ist.


 
Oben steht doch "PCGH.de" und "Classic" 

Sonst sieht das doch mal schon ganz gut aus 
lediglich die Seite nachdem man sich angemeldet hat mit dem "danke fürs anmelden" sieht nicht schön aus, das würde ich mal an die facelift abteilung schicken  is aber nicht so wichtig, die sieht man ja fast nie ^^


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Ich zitiere mich mal fix aus dem Laberthread^^


nyso schrieb:


> Sie sind unser 1.000.000 Besucher! Herzlichen GlÄ1/4kwunsch!
> Bla Bla Bla..... Kaum ist das Update da, kommt so eine Werbung die ich auf PCGHX noch nie hatte, seltsam


Und Adblock läuft, alles problemlos. Vorher hatte ich sowas hier auch nie, aber kaum ist das Update auf 4.xx zehn Minuten alt, Werbung


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2011)

Och Falk lass doch bitte das Bedanken drin *liebguck*
so haste keine Arbeit beim deaktivieren


----------



## Stevii (23. Februar 2011)

wow Falk, du bist echt schnell


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Och Falk lass doch bitte das Bedanken drin *liebguck*
> so haste keine Arbeit beim deaktivieren


 
/sign


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. Februar 2011)

Muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen, ist aber hübsch geworden 

Eine Frage noch:
Werden die "sticky Thread" wieder optisch abgetrennt? Fand das früher besser, als eine dicke Trennung da war.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2011)

Versteh auch nicht warum das "Danke" wieder aus dem Forum entfernt wird/wurde. "Dankenswerte" Beiträge gibts doch schließlich überall...


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal weil es zu Missbrauch und Spam einlädt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Vbulletin4 bringt da zumindest von Haus aus eine komfortablere Lösung mit. Bin aber grad nicht sicher, ob die nicht nur im CMS verfügbar ist, oder auch im normalen Forum.


 
Yo, geht!


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2011)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Funktion wieder entfernt wird. Das würde die "/sign"-Beiträge überflüssig machen.


 Stimmt, dass war wiwrklich sinnvoll.

MfG


----------



## Stevii (23. Februar 2011)

Könnte mich nich eine Offizielle Umfrage zum Thema "Danke-Funktion" starten?
Scheinbar wollen das ja doch einige haben..
Man könnte die "danke" ja auch begrenzen, so dass der spam sich in grenzen hält


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich denke mal weil es zu Missbrauch und Spam einlädt.


 
Hm, Spam? Wie das? Zumal die ganzen "/sign" Beiträge sich dann erledigen würden. Und Mißbrauch kann es bei allem geben, wenns danach geht dürfte es gar kein Forum geben.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Könnte mich nich eine Offizielle Umfrage zum Thema "Danke-Funktion" starten?
> Scheinbar wollen das ja doch einige haben..
> Man könnte die "danke" ja auch begrenzen, so dass der spam in grenzen bleibt..



Mach doch eine Umfrage auf^^


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich denke mal weil es zu Missbrauch und Spam einlädt.


 
In anderen Foren funktioniert es auch, ich sehe da kein Missbrauch und Spam. "Danke" würde vor allem "/sign"-Beiträge überflüssig machen. Man könnte es ja mal antesten und schauen, ob durch die "Danke"-Funtkion das Chaos ausbricht.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen, ist aber hübsch geworden
> 
> Eine Frage noch:
> Werden die "sticky Thread" wieder optisch abgetrennt? Fand das früher besser, als eine dicke Trennung da war.



Optisch getrennt sind sie wieder, aber anscheinend ist das noch zu dezent...



INU.ID schrieb:


> Versteh auch nicht warum das "Danke" wieder aus dem Forum entfernt wird/wurde. "Dankenswerte" Beiträge gibts doch schließlich überall...



Müssen wir intern besprechen, erst einmal geht es mir darum, das Forum wie es war von den Einstellungen nur mit vB 4 zum Laufen zu bringen - Änderungen an Einstellungen können wir dann gesondert diskutieren (hatte die Nacht weniger als 4 Stunden Schlaf, da bin ich zu sowas noch nicht in der Lage )


----------



## Stevii (23. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mach doch eine Umfrage auf^^


 
Ich meinte ja was offizielles, damit möglichst viele teilnehmen. 
Wenn so ein noname wie ich sowas aufmacht wird das nicht so einen anklang finden, als wenn es auf die main kommen würde


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 
-> Username und -> Mein Profil ?
Sonst ists ja ganz ok. Das "Denglisch" ist noch ziemlich seltsam


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2011)

Und was ist nun mit den alten Danksagungen, die werden in der Statistik nicht mehr mit aufgeführt?!?

MFG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. Februar 2011)

Heute morgen dachte ich ich bin auf der Falschen Seite gelandet. Dann dachte ich man hätte mich gekickt und mein Account gelöscht weil ich nicht eingeloggt war. Jetzt bin ich eingeloggt und muss sagen, irgendwie noch ungewohnt. Gerade die Schreibutensilien sehen viel Bunter aus. Oh ... und die Leiste mit dem Smileys ist so groß und gerade mal 1/4 des Platzes wird von den Smileys eingenommen. Da wäre echt mehr hin gegangen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Optisch getrennt sind sie wieder, aber anscheinend ist das noch zu dezent...


 
Hab schon gesehen, dass die am Anfang stehen... nur fand ich vorher den dicken blauen Balken grade so nett... jetzt "verschwinden" die fast in den "normalen" Threads 

Ich für meinen Teil würde es begrüßen, wenn die wieder optisch auffälliger getrennt werden.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2011)

Was mich noch stört ist die Tatsache das die obere Seitenmenüführung springt. Besser wäre es wenn die Reihenfolge der Menüpunkte sowohl bei PCGH als auch im Forum gleich ist, was enorm die Orientierung erleichtert. 

MfG


----------



## Eiche (23. Februar 2011)

wo bearbeitet man sein profil farben und so?


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

Unter dem Punkt Profildesign bei "Mein Profil"
E: Und der Antworten Knopf könnte ruhig auch wieder direkt unter dem Textfeld sein


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Iwie kann man die Link-Farbe der Gruppen, Alben und Freunde nicht ändern

Edit sagt: Was für ein Support! Jetzt gehts


----------



## Eiche (23. Februar 2011)

report funktion vergessen oder?


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mich nur in Forum anmelden, in Main um die News zu kommentieren, werde ich nach der einlogen immer wieder rausgeworfen...


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen, ist aber hübsch geworden
> 
> Eine Frage noch:
> Werden die "sticky Thread" wieder optisch abgetrennt? Fand das früher besser, als eine dicke Trennung da war.



Müssen wir mal schauen - ist ja wie im alten Forum alles nicht in Stein gemeißelt. 




DaStash schrieb:


> Und was ist nun mit den alten Danksagungen, die werden in der Statistik nicht mehr mit aufgeführt?!?
> 
> MFG



Sollte es eigentlich noch geben.



zeffer schrieb:


> report funktion vergessen oder?


 
Ja, die scheint irgendwie nicht angezeigt zu werden. 

Allgemein: bitte erwartet keine Wunder, Zam und ich haben die Nacht sehr wenig geschlafen. Bevor wir noch etwas wirklich kaputt machen, nehmen wir es lieber auf unsere Liste (was sich schnell fixen lässt wird aber gefixed). Aber habt ein wenig Mitleid - die Alternative, das Tagsüber zu machen, wäre auch nicht gut gewesen...


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

> Allgemein: bitte erwartet keine Wunder, Zam und ich haben die Nacht sehr wenig geschlafen. Bevor wir noch etwas wirklich kaputt machen, nehmen wir es lieber auf unsere Liste (was sich schnell fixen lässt wird aber gefixed). Aber habt ein wenig Mitleid - die Alternative, das Tagsüber zu machen, wäre auch nicht gut gewesen...


Ihr habt unser Mitleid und unseren Respekt! 

Ein komplett überarbeitetes Forum auf die Beine zu stellen ist sicher nicht leicht.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2011)

Dann schlaf dich erst mal richtig aus, alles Weitere wird die Zeit mit sich bringen. 

Bisher sieht es sehr gut aus, die Kleinigkeiten können dann immer noch angegangen werden.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Sollte es eigentlich noch geben.


 Nö, die stehen weder bei mir direkt in den User News drinne als auch nicht in der Profilstatistik. Die sind nicht mehr da. Könnt ihr die wiederherstellen?

MfG


----------



## 4Kerner (23. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob's schon erwähnt wurde, aber die Funktion "Ungeordnete Liste" wird automatisch in "Geordnete Liste" umgewandelt (also von Stichpunkten zu Zahlen) - Bug or Feature?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (23. Februar 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur in Forum anmelden, in Main um die News zu kommentieren, werde ich nach der einlogen immer wieder rausgeworfen...


 
Ist bekannt. Da klappt die Synchro noch nicht. Angemeldet bist Du, aber der Kasten auf der Main checkt das nicht. Damit einhergehend fehlt auch die variable Breite auf der Main. Kommt alles wieder.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Was mir auch fehlt, ist der Kasten unter den Usern die Online sind, indem angezeigt wird, welche neuen Beiträge es gerade gibt.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

4Kerner schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob's schon erwähnt wurde, aber die Funktion "Ungeordnete Liste" wird automatisch in "Geordnete Liste" umgewandelt (also von Stichpunkten zu Zahlen) - Bug or Feature?


 
Bug, kann ich hier aber nicht nachvollziehen. Bitte eine den Browser-Cache leeren (ich will nicht no-cache-Header senden und das erzwingen)



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ist bekannt. Da klappt die Synchro noch nicht. Angemeldet bist Du, aber der Kasten auf der Main checkt das nicht. Damit einhergehend fehlt auch die variable Breite auf der Main. Kommt alles wieder.


 
Ist hier zwar nicht so, aber wir schauen es uns an. Kann sein, dass du noch irgendwo ein altes Cookie hast...


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Februar 2011)

Hier siehts so............glattgelutscht aus. 
Ich weiß, ist nicht Hilfreich.
Da ich aber bisher gar nichts mitbekommen habe von VB4 hab ich mich heute Morgen richtig erschrocken.
Muss man sich auf jeden Fall erst dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Februar 2011)

Nee kleine änderung, die mainpage sollte wieder auf dem selben browserfenster öffnen.wird sonst zu unübersichtlich.Ich switche immer mainpage und forum rum.wen da immer ein neues browserfenster aufgeht, muss ich immer die zuviel geöffneten wieder schliessen ,es nervt.
Sollte aber in vbulletin (400€ forum) einfach zu lösen sein.oder bekommt ihr das billiger?

das forum könnte auch eine tabellierung vertragen so dass der browser nicht alle ganz rechts anzeigt etwa 15% rechst mitte 70% und links 15% da bleibt auch platzt für nen frame mit tages hintergrund.Mitte dann mit standardfarbe weiss bzw hellweisgrau,links rechst transparent mit aktuellen wallpaper.wär mal was

ach anhänge gingen doch auch vorher problemlos.nee auto scropt funktion für gelinkte bilder wäre gut.Sonst muss ich imma die bilder anpassen.ich weiss ich bin Faul


----------



## lord-elveon (23. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was mich noch stört ist die Tatsache das die obere Seitenmenüführung springt. Besser wäre es wenn die Reihenfolge der Menüpunkte sowohl bei PCGH als auch im Forum gleich ist, was enorm die Orientierung erleichtert.


 
dem schließ ich mich an  



byaliar schrieb:


> Nee kleine änderung, die mainpage sollte wieder auf dem selben browserfenster öffnen.wird sonst zu unübersichtlich.Ich zwitche immer mainpage und forum rum.wen da immer ein neues browserfenster aufgeht, muss ichimmer die zuviel geöffneten wieder schliessen ,es nervt.



Wieso? ich find das praktisch dass Forum und Main getrennt sind. hab ich sowieso immer.

Und den Kasten mit den Smilies würde ich auch vergrößern und dann mehr Smilies reintun (ich versteh dass man die nicht/schlecht skalieren kann).

mfg lord-elveon


----------



## 4Kerner (23. Februar 2011)

@ Falk:

Ich schick dir mal ein Beispiel (die Liste wird nur umgewandelt, wenn man sie in eine andere integriert):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/142207-bugtesting.html#post2728881


----------



## ashura hades (23. Februar 2011)

Einen echten Kritikpunkt hab ich bereits und der hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Funktionen zu tun:
Die ganzen englischen Begriffe in den Profilseiten nerven. Ich spreche zwar (einigermaßen) fließend Englisch, aber das muss nicht sein. Deutsch ist eine schöne Sprache und man sollte wenigstens die Möglichkeit haben, die Sprache umzustellen.

Am Ende ist es wohl das z. B. Experience dann deutlich "hipper" klingt als Erfahrung. Warum wird hier soviel negatives mit der deutschen Sprache assoziiert?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Februar 2011)

War es, nur es gab einfach mehr farbige Flächen, vBulletin ist halt ein wenig "aufgeäumter"  ...


Naja, wenigstens findet man sich direkt zurecht. = )

(Wobei ich immer noch finde PCGH hätte auf XenForo setzen sollen, wir machen da super Erfahrungen mit in unserem Clanforum ^^)


----------



## McZonk (23. Februar 2011)

@ Falk: Denk bitte auch an das Verringern der Auto-Resize-Breite von Thumb-Bildern (da hast du dir doch meine Wenigkeit als Erinnerung gewünscht ). -> 250-300 Px Breite sollten voll ausreichen.


----------



## Shi (23. Februar 2011)

Erster Eindruck: cooles Design! leider ist noch zu viel auf Englisch


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Mein Eindurck der neuen Forensoftware:

Zuersteinmal möchte ich sagen, dass es insgesamt *besser* geworden ist. Es ist aber auch vorerst unübersichtlich, da es ungewohnt ist. Das "Quick-Replay-Feature" gefällt mir sehr gut, das ist definitiv gelungen. Ausgereift finde ich die Version jedoch noch nicht. Es sind mir bisher folgende DInge aufgefallen:

Auf PCGH.de werde ich gar nicht als eingeloggt angezeigt, sondern ich sehe das Einloggfeld. Das stört und kann nicht so gedacht sein ^^

Meine Beiträge sind alle vollkommen weg, unter "Meine Beiträge" finde ich meine Beiträge nicht, die ich vor des Serverdowns geschrieben habe bis jetzt. Das ist für mich eig. ein sehr wichtiger Anlaufpunkt um neue Beiträge im entsprechenden Thread sehen zu können! 

Außerdem gibt es noch viel leere Fläche, die genutzt werden könnte, Abstände könnte größer sein, Felder serperat eingerichtet werden oder Schriftgrößen für bestimmte Elemente größer sein.

Was sehr auffällig ist, ist ja, dass bei Erfahrung man jetzt viel mehr über das System erfahren kann, es ist viel nachvollziehbarer und kann einen SInn erfüllen. Da jedoch noch nicht alles richtig übersetzt und gut erklärt wurde, finde ich das wiederum schlecht. Zudem kann man ja unten links zwischen Deutsch (Du) und Deutsch (Sie) auswählen. Dass aber das eine englisch und das andere deutsch ist ist definitiv noch ein Mangel!

Das vorerst von mir. Ich werde mir das alles noch ansehen um euch mein Feedback zu geben. Ich hoffe, dass diese Punkte schnell verbessert werden.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Meine Beiträge sind alle vollkommen weg, unter "Meine Beiträge" finde ich meine Beiträge nicht, die ich vor des Serverdowns geschrieben habe bis jetzt. Das ist für mich eig. ein sehr wichtiger Anlaufpunkt um neue Beiträge im entsprechenden Thread sehen zu können!


 Meinst du abbonierte Themen? Das ist ja komisch, meine sind alle da. Leider fehlen komplett bei mir alle Danksagungen.

MFG


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2011)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Bei Tagebüchern mit mehreren hundert Seiten wird das Auswahlmenü für die Seitenauswahl nicht korrekt angezeigt. 
"Letzte Seite" wird in die Spalte darunter eingefügt.

Edit: Habe das Problem gefunden, sobald nur noch 3-stellige Seitenzahlen angezeigt werden, reicht die Spaltenbreite bei der Seitenwahl nicht mehr aus. 

Dann habe ich versucht einen meiner Beiträge im TB mit dem WYSIWYG Editor zu bearbeiten, das
nachträgliche Editieren der Bilder funktioniert noch nicht, ich bekomme den Stift zum Anpassen des 
Bildes nicht angezeigt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Februar 2011)

Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Aber bis jetzt nix zum beanstanden gefunden.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Wir nehmen uns jetzt erstmal des Login-Problems auf der Main an, irgendwie mag die Seite nicht mit dem Forum. Kommentare zeigt sie dagegen ohne weiteres an ;(

Das "Meine Beiträge"-Problem liegt daran, dass das "nur" eine Suche ist, der Suchindex aber gerade noch aufgebaut wird. Deswegen wird es beim einen schon angezeigt und bei anderen eben noch nicht.


----------



## der_knoben (23. Februar 2011)

ISt es normal, dass man seine geschriebenen Beiträge nicht mehr finden kann, über das Profil. Hab zwar den Button "Beiträge anzeigen" gefunden, nur leider steht dann dort: "Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.".
Wenn ich nach meinen erstellten Themen suche, funktioniert es allerdings.

Edit: Der Beitrag über mir hats grad geklärt.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Wieder ein Punkt für eure Liste. 

Die Fußball-Tippspiele gehen noch nicht.


----------



## Shi (23. Februar 2011)

erledigt


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Die Achievments werden im Profil auch noch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich von PCGH per Userkontrollkasten auf das Forum zugreifen, geschieht das per _self.
Wenn ich dann vom Forum oben die Navigation nutze um auf die PCGH Seite zuzugreifen geschieht das per _blank.
Das sollte einheitlich sein und ich bevorzuge das alles über eine Seite geöffnet wird. Jene die das getrennt haben möchten können dann ja die Seite auch per Mousewheel als Tab öffnen. 

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Februar 2011)

Also erstmal das Design gefällt mir schon sehr gut.
Aber mal paar kleine Punkte:
Bei den Umfragen find ich die Umfrageergebnisansicht unübersichtlich, es gibt keine Trennlinien oder sonst was.
Kann man es irgendwie einbauen das man sieht ob man an der Umfrage schon teilgenommen hat?
Der Smylieblock unterm Antwortfeld kann ruhig paar mehr beinhalten platz ist ja genug da.
Kommen noch weitere Buttons wie ein Spoilerbutton, oder Links mit eigenem Namen übers Antwortfeld?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden das ich jetzt Bilder in beliebiger Größe einfügen kann ohne sie Anpassen zu müssen? (Werd ich gleich mal Testen) Ok, kann mir erstmal einer Erklären wie ich die Adresse des Originalbildes was ich Hochgeladen habe finde  
Früher konnte ich einfach auf den Bildnamen mit der rechte Maustaste aber da kommt jetzt nix mit Grafikadresse kopieren
Allgemein müssten meiner Meinung nach viel sachen noch auffälliger werden zb. ungelesene Threads, Stickythreads besser getrennt werden.

Ich weiß ihr seid noch nicht fertig also nehmt das als kleine Hilfestellung was eventuell noch bearbeitet werden sollte


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Die Achievments werden im Profil auch noch nicht angezeigt.


 
Das ist der "Experience"-Reiter, der ist noch falsch benannt..


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2011)

Hi 

Tabellen Darstellung ist weg, wird das bei V 4 anders erstellt?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/142085-huntkey-300w-80-gold-nt-cebit-2011-a.html

also 



Netzteil|3,3V|5V|12.1V|12.2V|-12V|5VSB|


300G | 
12A​
 | 15A| 
12A​
 |13A| 0,3A| 3A


ach Okay scheint ein Automatisches Formatierung Problem sein bei der Umstellung XD 
hab gestaunt das dass beim Kopieren hierhin plötzlich doch ging!


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Tabellen Darstellung ist weg, wird das bei V 4 anders erstellt?
> 
> ...


 
Wie hast du die Tabelle denn jetzt hier in das Posting gekriegt? Eigentlich ist das alles aktiviert.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Wir nehmen uns jetzt erstmal des Login-Problems auf der Main an, irgendwie mag die Seite nicht mit dem Forum. Kommentare zeigt sie dagegen ohne weiteres an ;(
> 
> Das "Meine Beiträge"-Problem liegt daran, dass das "nur" eine Suche ist, der Suchindex aber gerade noch aufgebaut wird. Deswegen wird es beim einen schon angezeigt und bei anderen eben noch nicht.



Alles klar, das habe ich ja auch genannt. Wäre schonmal ein positiver Punkt. Darf man auch gleich kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge beitragen ??

Danke für die Erklärung des "Meine-Beiträge"-Problems. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Meinst du abbonierte Themen? Das ist ja komisch, meine sind alle da. Leider fehlen komplett bei mir alle Danksagungen.
> 
> MFG



Nein, ich meine "Meine Beiträge". 



Falk schrieb:


> Das ist der "Experience"-Reiter, der ist noch falsch benannt..



Verstehe nicht, was das Achievmentfeld im Profil mit einem falsch benannten Experience-*Reiter* zu tun hat.


----------



## Flotter Geist (23. Februar 2011)

Muss man sich erst daran gewöhnen.


----------



## Schelmiii (23. Februar 2011)

Also insgesamt muss ich euch ein Lob aussprechen, ich find die neue Version ist gut gelungen.Die technischen Neuerungen hören sich definitiv vielversprechend an.
Ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte habe ich aber auch:
- der weißen Hintergrund will mir nicht so recht gefallen, ein bisschen mehr Kontrast (mit mehr blau oder so) wäre mir lieber
- die englischen Begriffe im Profil, wie Feedback Score und so. Ich hoffe, ihr habt erst einmal versucht, die neue Version zum laufen zu bringen und habt euch nur noch nicht mit der "Übersetzung" befasst.
- der Kontrollfeld Button rechts oben, der gehört links hin 

Und ein paar kleine Fragen habe ich noch:
- Da jetzt Bilder mit mehr als 900Pixel Breite möglich sind, heißt dass dann auch, dass es erlaubt ist? Ich hab was von skalierung gehört, kann ich jetzt Bilder mit JEDER Größe einbinden, solange ihre Dateigröße nicht überschritten wird?
- was bringt diese iTrader Funktion im Kontrollzentrum?


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, was das Achievmentfeld im Profil mit einem falsch benannten Experience-*Reiter* zu tun hat.


 
Dann musst du mir genauer erklären, was dir fehlt. Login über die Seite sollte auch gleich wieder gehen, wir haben den Fehler gefunden. Einen Unterstrich (_) übersehen...


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Tabelle denn jetzt hier in das Posting gekriegt? Eigentlich ist das alles aktiviert.



Hi

da war ich auch verwundert das dass beim Kopieren funktionierte, scheint wohl ein Formatierungs Fehler gewesen zu sein, als ich in der news auf berarbeiten und speichern ging, war das Problem auch weg. 

Aber noch sehen die Tabellen dürftig aus  und wieso ist das verschoben Oo kann da mir mal einer helfen

Danke


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Dann musst du mir genauer erklären, was dir fehlt. Login über die Seite sollte auch gleich wieder gehen, wir haben den Fehler gefunden. Einen Unterstrich (_) übersehen...




Also wnen ich auf mein Profil gehe, hat man auf der linken Seite auch ein Feld, wo eigentlich Achievments angezeigt werden sollen. Der ist aber leer. Auch werden in einem Thread direkt unter meinem Namen keine meiner Achievments gezeigt. Das ist generell noch ein wenig buggy, wie mir scheint.

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt euch auch noch dem "Deutsch(Du)-Deutsch(Sie)-Übersetzungsproblem" und so an, dass ich in meinem ersten Beitrag hier bzw. dem ersten Feedback beschrieben habe. 

Ich frage mich, weshalb der "Erfahrung"-Reiter neben dem "Forum"-Reiter ist. "Erfahrung" kann man doch irgendwo bei FOrum hineinpacken. Das spart einem Zeit wegen dem Reiterwechsel und die anderen Reiter können breiter sein, was für Übersichtlichkeit sorgt.

Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren, wieso ich 99% Aktivität habe und keine 100% bekomme! >_<


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2011)

Hab folgednes Problem:

Wenn ich mich auf der Main einlogge, kommt wie immer das Begrüßungsfenster etc. aber wenn ich danach wieder auf die Main zurückgeleitet werde, bin ich angeblich nicht eingeloggt. Geh ich dann aber aufs Forum, passt alles  

Hab hier leider nur IE7! 

EDIT

Jetzt auf einmal gehts Oo


----------



## 4Kerner (23. Februar 2011)

@ Falk:

Kannst du denn jetzt den Fehler mit der Tabellenumwandlung nachvollziehen und reproduzieren?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/142207-bugtesting.html#post2728881  (Auf das Vorbereitungsforum solltest du ja Zugriff haben).


----------



## BigBubby (23. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es schlecht, dass wenn man PCGH oben anklickt, dass das neuerdings immer im neuen Fenster geöffnet wird. Das wirkt so, als ob die Community von der Webseite wieder abgesondert wird.
Ansonsten, erst mal dran gewöhnen, vielleicht gefällt es dann.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Also wnen ich auf mein Profil gehe, hat man auf der linken Seite auch ein Feld, wo eigentlich Achievments angezeigt werden sollen. Der ist aber leer. Auch werden in einem Thread direkt unter meinem Namen keine meiner Achievments gezeigt. Das ist generell noch ein wenig buggy, wie mir scheint.
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr nehmt euch auch noch dem "Deutsch(Du)-Deutsch(Sie)-Übersetzungsproblem" und so an, dass ich in meinem ersten Beitrag hier bzw. dem ersten Feedback beschrieben habe.
> 
> ...



Da arbeiten wir noch dran, das Erfahrungssystem war auf der Prio-Liste bisher noch nicht ganz oben 



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Hab folgednes Problem:
> 
> Wenn ich mich auf der Main einlogge, kommt wie immer das Begrüßungsfenster etc. aber wenn ich danach wieder auf die Main zurückgeleitet werde, bin ich angeblich nicht eingeloggt. Geh ich dann aber aufs Forum, passt alles
> 
> ...



Haben wir auch gefixed - war ein blöder Fehler. 



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlecht, dass wenn man PCGH oben anklickt, dass das neuerdings immer im neuen Fenster geöffnet wird. Das wirkt so, als ob die Community von der Webseite wieder abgesondert wird.
> Ansonsten, erst mal dran gewöhnen, vielleicht gefällt es dann.



Müssen wir drüber nachdenken - lässt sich aber ggf. sehr leicht ändern.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlecht, dass wenn man PCGH oben anklickt, dass das neuerdings immer im neuen Fenster geöffnet wird. Das wirkt so, als ob die Community von der Webseite wieder abgesondert wird.
> Ansonsten, erst mal dran gewöhnen, vielleicht gefällt es dann.


 
Ja, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich fand es besser, wenn es in einem Tab geschlossen bleibt und man das selber bestimmen kann, ob man beideSeiten in je einen Tab stecken möchte. 

*Tipp an die Forensoftwarearbeiter 

______________________________________________________

So, ich habe jetzt mal die neue Bearbeitung des Profildesigns ganz genau unter die Lupe genommen und ich muss sagen: Es funktiniert einwandfrei, ist sehr leicht und intuitiv und macht im Gegensatz zu davor sogar richtig Spaß. Wer will, kann sich ja jetzt mal mein Profil 2.0 ansehen 

Das ist sehr gut gelungen, könnt ihr also so lassen. Wobei... Es wäre toll, wenn man eine Farbe kopieren kann, denn wenn ich eindeutig *die selbe* Farbe mehrere Male verwenden kann, ist das aufwändig. Wäre schön, wenn ihr da eine kleine umit einbauen könntet! 

Und wie komme ich jetzt von 99% Aktivität auf 100% ? ^^


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Also insgesamt muss ich euch ein Lob aussprechen, ich find die neue Version ist gut gelungen.Die technischen Neuerungen hören sich definitiv vielversprechend an.
> Ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte habe ich aber auch:
> - der weißen Hintergrund will mir nicht so recht gefallen, ein bisschen mehr Kontrast (mit mehr blau oder so) wäre mir lieber
> - die englischen Begriffe im Profil, wie Feedback Score und so. Ich hoffe, ihr habt erst einmal versucht, die neue Version zum laufen zu bringen und habt euch nur noch nicht mit der "Übersetzung" befasst.
> ...


 
Bildergröße ist noch nicht beschlossen, beliebig große Bilder werden aber nicht erlaubt. iTrader sind die "Marktplatzbewertungen". Und übersetzt wird da noch (bzw. deutsche Sprachdateien geladen).


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Ich bin gerade an einem Notebook, dass mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1024x600 darstellt. Die PCGHX-Seite ist immer zu breit. Lässt sich eurerseits da nicht etwas optimieren oder ist das unwichtig ?


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade an einem Notebook, dass mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1024x600 darstellt. Die PCGHX-Seite ist immer zu breit. Lässt sich eurerseits da nicht etwas optimieren oder ist das unwichtig ?


 
Der Anteil von Nutzern mit dieser Auflösung ist leider (oder zum Glück) so gering, dass es keinen Sinn macht, die Seite noch schmaler zu machen. Eigentlich sollte nur die Werbung aus dem sichtbaren Bereich herausfallen, das eigentliche Forum sollte gerade so noch passen.


----------



## Caspar (23. Februar 2011)

Jo, das mit der Absonderung ist mir auch aufgefallen, wer einen neuen Tab möchte, kann das ja über den Rechtsklick machen. So geht finde ich auch die Übersicht verloren wenn man sich einfach mal schnell irgendwo durchklicken möchte. Ich habe auch so schon immer um die 15 Tabs offen. ^^ Ausserdem würde ich mich über deutsche Bezeichnungen freuen. So international ist PCGH dann doch nicht. Hier sind hier viele jüngere User unterwegs, die so vermutlich nur Bahnhof verstehen. Damit meine ich, dass Feed ja auch füttern bedeuten kann.  Meinetwegen kann es eine "amerikanisierte Umschaltversion" geben, Standard sollte aber alles deutsch sein.

Allgemeine finde ich, dass das Forum jetzt seriöser bzw "erwachsener" wirkt, was ich befürworte.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

4Kerner schrieb:


> @ Falk:
> 
> Kannst du denn jetzt den Fehler mit der Tabellenumwandlung nachvollziehen und reproduzieren?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/142207-bugtesting.html#post2728881  (Auf das Vorbereitungsforum solltest du ja Zugriff haben).



In dem Posting geht es nicht um Tabellen, sondern um Aufzählungen - gibt es auch ein Problem mit Tabellen? Die Verschachtelung der Aufzählungen scheint in der Tat ein Problem zu sein, aber das ist bestandteil des vB-Editors, sodass wir daran nichts ändern können.


----------



## 4Kerner (23. Februar 2011)

Oh, sorry Falk - ich meinte natürlich die Aufzählungsumwandlung. Hatte mich in der Vokabel vertan. ;D
Also ein Fehler, der nicht an euch sondern an der vBulletin-Software liegt? Schade, aber vielleicht wird das mal per Update behoben...


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Jo, das mit der Absonderung ist mir auch aufgefallen, wer einen neuen Tab möchte, kann das ja über den Rechtsklick machen. So geht finde ich auch die Übersicht verloren wenn man sich einfach mal schnell irgendwo durchklicken möchte. Ich habe auch so schon immer um die 15 Tabs offen. ^^ Ausserdem würde ich mich über deutsche Bezeichnungen freuen. So international ist PCGH dann doch nicht. Hier sind hier viele jüngere User unterwegs, die so vermutlich nur Bahnhof verstehen. Damit meine ich, dass Feed ja auch füttern bedeuten kann.  Meinetwegen kann es eine "amerikanisierte Umschaltversion" geben, Standard sollte aber alles deutsch sein.
> 
> Allgemeine finde ich, dass das Forum jetzt seriöser bzw "erwachsener" wirkt, was ich befürworte.


 
Ich selber bin 17 Jahre alt. Also ich verstehe alles bis auf Eigennamen wie: sticky threads, dass das Pinnwandeinträge wie Profilnachrichten sein sollen kann ja keiner wissen. Ich habe auf Deutsch (Sie) umgestellt, was das eigentliche Deutsch sein soll, da ist zwar noch eine Menge Englisch mit drin, was gar nicht passt, aber wenn Deutsch(Du) Englisch sein soll, dann weiß man ja auch nicht, in welcher SPrache das hier alles gerade ist. Ich hoffe, das hat hohe Prioriät diese Lücke noch zu schließen bzw. zu fixen.

Mir gefällt das Forendesign jetzt auch viel besser. 




*@ Falk*

Ich habe mit 1024x600 Pixeln eigentlich genug Platz, dass alles super gerade so auf den Bildschirm passen würde, aber ihr solltet doch optimieren, dnen ich habe links ca. 1,2cm Platz, der mir dann rechts fehlt, das nervt in vielen Bereichen. Eigentlich könnte es ja passen. Ich hoffe das wird noch gefixt.


----------



## Cyberian (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn man die IPhone App. nutzt findet sie unter Profil und dann eigene Beträge oder Threads anzeigen keine Ergebnisse mehr. Gruß Cyb


----------



## DrSin (23. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde, kann Grad nicht alle Seiten ansehen, aber wenn ich oben auf nützliche links gehe und dann auf meine Beiträge, werden nur Beiträge bis Mitte 2009 angezeigt.

Und die Andriod App lässt mich nicht ins Forum, permissions irgendwas, hab mich schob neu angemeldet,bringt leider nichts


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

4Kerner schrieb:


> Oh, sorry Falk - ich meinte natürlich die Aufzählungsumwandlung. Hatte mich in der Vokabel vertan. ;D
> Also ein Fehler, der nicht an euch sondern an der vBulletin-Software liegt? Schade, aber vielleicht wird das mal per Update behoben...


 
Ja, da müssen wir auf ein Update warten.



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich selber bin 17 Jahre alt. Also ich verstehe alles bis auf Eigennamen wie: sticky threads, dass das Pinnwandeinträge wie Profilnachrichten sein sollen kann ja keiner wissen. Ich habe auf Deutsch (Sie) umgestellt, was das eigentliche Deutsch sein soll, da ist zwar noch eine Menge Englisch mit drin, was gar nicht passt, aber wenn Deutsch(Du) Englisch sein soll, dann weiß man ja auch nicht, in welcher SPrache das hier alles gerade ist. Ich hoffe, das hat hohe Prioriät diese Lücke noch zu schließen bzw. zu fixen.
> 
> Mir gefällt das Forendesign jetzt auch viel besser.
> 
> ...



Müssen wir uns anschauen - vielleicht machen wir auch die Umschalt-Lösung wie auf der Main.



DrSin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde, kann Grad nicht alle Seiten ansehen, aber wenn ich oben auf nützliche links gehe und dann auf meine Beiträge, werden nur Beiträge bis Mitte 2009 angezeigt.
> 
> Und die Andriod App lässt mich nicht ins Forum, permissions irgendwas, hab mich schob neu angemeldet,bringt leider nichts


 
Zu den Beiträgen: wie erwähnt ist der Suchindex noch nicht komplett -> Beiträge fehlen noch im Suchindex, dadurch liefert auch die Suche nach eigenen Beiträge noch nicht alles zurück. Verloren gegangen sind aber keine Beiträge, es kann aber mehrere Stunden (auch zweistellig) dauern, bis der Suchindex wieder komplett ist.

Zur App: die bitte einmal komplett beenden und neu starten - danach ging es bei mir.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Februar 2011)

Da muss ich Mirror recht geben diese 1,2cm Platz links iritieren mich auch irgendwie machts bitte wie auf der Main ganz links.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. Februar 2011)

Man kann nicht mehr auf das Logo drücken um auf die Webseite zu kommen.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Kann man das alte blaue Layout als Option anbieten?


Wenn das nicht geht, kann man dann wenigstens das aktuelle Design ein bisschen blauer machen?


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2011)

was mich jetzt noch stört, ist dass die Seite nicht auf Vollbild angezeigt wird.
Auflösung 1280x800 Browser: FireFox 3.6.13

mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2011)

In den User-News sieht es so aus, als ob man sich für jeden dort abgegebenen Post (also auch alle Kommentare) bedanken kann - ist das so gewollt/funktioniert das auch/ist das nur ein Bug?


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe meine Verwarnungen nicht mehr ( Könnte aber so bleiben)
Meine Freundesliste kann ich auch nicht einsehen...quasi auch weg


----------



## debalz (23. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das Gesamtlayout etwas zu kontrastarm und blass, könnte einen Tick verspielter sein, zumindest wenns hilft ein paar grafische Schwerpunkte zu setzen um die Orientierung zu erleichtern - 
war jetzt alles recht allgemein gehalten aber so war mein erster Eindruck..


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2011)

@Papzt: schau mal im Kontrollzentrum, da werden sie zumindest bei mir angezeigt 

Freundesliste geht bei mir - wird wohl sicher alles noch abgeglichen


----------



## Leandros (23. Februar 2011)

Das war eine Schlimme Nacht. Ich war voll auf Entzug


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es lustig, wenn ich mir ansehe, wo die gerade dran arbeiten könnten und ich ich ab und an eine Veränderung sehe. 

Anstatt Achievments steht jetzt Errungenschaften, trotzdem steht da, dass ich keine habe, obwohl dem eig. so ist. ^^


----------



## fuddles (23. Februar 2011)

Oje ist mir alles zu überladen. zuviele bunte Icons. Unterschiedliche Abstände der Oberforen durch die Unterforen und überhaupt...alle Unterforen aufeinmal ersichtlich? Oh man ich bin erschlagen. Schatten hier, grade Schirft da, daneben krumme Schrift. Wichtige Button gehen farblich unter ( Antowort Button zB. ) Total unübersichtlich das Forum.

Sorry auch wenns sicher ne Menge arbeit gemacht hat, aber so find ichs schlimm.

EDIT: Die für mioch positiven Sachen muss ich jetzt erst mal noch suchen.


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

> @Papzt: schau mal im Kontrollzentrum, da werden sie zumindest bei mir angezeigt


Nöööö....jetzt ist sie wieder da-.-


----------



## Black_Beetle (23. Februar 2011)

Sieht doch alles sehr gut aus.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Finde ich auch, dass alles sehr gut aussieht.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich direkt im Profil auf den Reiter "Verwarnungen" und "Freunde" gehe, dass dann noch nichts angezeigt wird. Bitte fixen. 

Wieso habe ich eigentlich noch keinen Feedback-Score, alle anderen aber schon ? 

EDIT: Achso, ist ja nur bei Verkauf ^^


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2011)

Bug:
wenn ich auf Nützliche Links - Meine Beträge gehe werden bei mir eine Menge Beiträge nicht angezeigt: lezter heute, vorletzter 20.3.2010
€: ist egal, wie ich die Beiträge anzeigen lasse, ist wie oben beschrieben...


----------



## Squatrat (23. Februar 2011)

Davon abgesehen das mir das neue Design wenig zusagt, habe ich ein paar Fehler.

1. Meine Verwarnungen sind weg. (Siehe Bild 1)

2. Ich saß am unteren Ende der Seite fest und konnte erst nach hard refresh wieder hoch scrollen.

3. Die Benutzerbilder in der Freundeliste werden nicht korrekt dargestellt. (Siehe Bild 2)


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Februar 2011)

Bild ich mir das nur ein aber das Forum ist doch insgesammt schmäler geworden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squatrat (23. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Bild ich mir das nur ein aber das Forum ist doch insgesammt schmäler geworden?


 
Nein, das ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Kaktus (23. Februar 2011)

Unter "Meine Beiträge" finde ich nur Verlinkungen zu Beiträgen aus 2009. 

Ansonsten.. als Gewohnheitstier, finde ich die Umstellung Grauenhaft.  Objektiv betrachtet, ist es mir persönlich, etwas unübersichtlicher. Einfach weil die Abstände größer sind (bei der Thread Anzeige) und die Threadbilder (also der Briefumschlag) zu sehr ins Auge sticht. Das lenkt vom Wesentlichen ab. Aber man kann damit leben.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Ich finds nervig das die ungelesenen Beiträge sich kaum noch von den bereits gelesenen Unterscheiden. Bisher war das Kästchen links orange, jetzt ist es  hellblau


----------



## Caspar (23. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Änderung der "Forum" und "PCGH.de" Tabsache. So ists gleich viel angenehmer.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Zur Breite: deaktiviert halt mal Adblocker, dann wird der Platz auch genutzt 
zu den Beiträgen: da der Suchindex noch nicht wieder komplett ist, werden alte Beiträge nicht gefunden

Warum Freunde und Verwarnungen fehlen weiß ich noch nicht - das sollte eigentlich nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Enrico (23. Februar 2011)

Ich finds schick und bisher funktioniert alles, wie es soll


----------



## BigBubby (23. Februar 2011)

In der Tat sollte das Symbol für gelesene und ungelesene Beiträge sich stärker differenzieren. Das alte orange Fand ich da genau richtig.

Irgendwie kommts mir auch so vor, als ob die Seite einen Ticken langsamer geworden ist. Mag aber auch subjektiv sein.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Zur Breite: deaktiviert halt mal Adblocker, dann wird der Platz auch genutzt
> zu den Beiträgen: da der Suchindex noch nicht wieder komplett ist, werden alte Beiträge nicht gefunden
> 
> Warum Freunde und Verwarnungen fehlen weiß ich noch nicht - das sollte eigentlich nicht der Fall sein.



Ja, dann ändert das mal. 

Ich habe nicht einmal Adblocker oder sonst ein anderes Add-On bei Firefox drinnen. Das liegt hier nicht an mir, dass links da so ein Abstand ist ^^

+ Wieso steht ganz oben eigentlich einmal der Nickname, der zum Profil weiterleitet und einmal "Mein Profil", das zum Profil weiterleitet ??! Das ist ziemlich sinnlos. ^^



BigBubby schrieb:


> In der Tat sollte das Symbol für gelesene und ungelesene Beiträge sich stärker differenzieren. Das alte orange Fand ich da genau richtig.
> 
> Irgendwie kommts mir auch so vor, als ob die Seite einen Ticken langsamer geworden ist. Mag aber auch subjektiv sein.


 
Finde ich auch noch sehr wichtig, sollte unbedingt verbessert werden. Ich will schließlich wieder gut erkennen können, was ungelesen ist und was nicht !


----------



## hydro (23. Februar 2011)

Sieht, nach kurzer Eingewöhnung, ganz hübsch aus. Aber mir ist die Schriftgröße viel zu klein. Kann man die als User irgendwo ändern? Sonst ich mir für nach um 10 und dem 2. Bier andere Hobbies suchen. :/


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Fürs erste dürfte da Strg+Scroll-Up helfen, zumindest bei Firefox und Chrome. Bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht^^


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon genannt wurde, aber auf der rechten Seite ist bei mir irgendwie ein extrem großer Abstand, es wäre schön wenn das Forum über die gesamte Breite geht. Auch wenn da Werbung steht, ich werde meinen Adblocker nicht abschalten und beim alten Forum konnte man die rechte Spalte auch ausblenden lassen.
Desweiteren sind die Smileys in der Smiley-Box da unterhalb etwas abgeschnitten, Abhilfe würde die Umstellung schaffen die Smileys rechts anzeigen zu lassen was ich auch besser finden würde.


----------



## nulchking (23. Februar 2011)

Sorry aber mir gefällt das gar nicht, ist mir viel zu hell und von der Aufteilung sieht das so aus wie ein gratis Forum einfach billig....


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

> Abhilfe würde die Umstellung schaffen die Smileys rechts anzeigen zu lassen was ich auch besser finden würde.


Oder man macht "Antworten und Erweitert" wieder da hin....das fänd ich am besten


----------



## kleinerSchuh (23. Februar 2011)

Schon mal grosses Danke für Eure Mühen. Es scheint mir als würde der Monitor glühen.
Ich setze mal auf die Sonnenbrille. Sonst ist die Helligkeit zu schrille. 
Gar nicht das Forum, sondern die Sonne - als sich die Seite aufbaute, ich dorthin schaute. Welch Wonne.
Seid mir nicht sauer, jetzt bin ich schlauer.
PCGH good job, Ihr seid mal wieder top


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Oder man macht "Antworten und Erweitert" wieder da hin....das fänd ich am besten


 
Wieso sollte ich wieder extra auf "Erweitert" klicken wenn es mit der Schnellantwort um einiges schneller und leichter geht?

Naja ich mach ma mit Feedback weiter.

Im Forumdisplay finde ich ist der Abstand zwischen den Foren viel zu klein, das klebt alles so aufeinander das es unübersichtlich aussieht.
Das mit den Verläufen in den Foren- und Threadtiteln is auch ned so meine Sache, lenkt mich zu sehr ab.


----------



## ile (23. Februar 2011)

Also, die Farben sollten wirklich noch überarbeitet werden. Angepinnte Themen sollten sich deutlicher absetzen, die Antwortintentionssmileys sind längst nicht mehr so prägnant und deutlich, wie sie es sein sollten.


----------



## Caspar (23. Februar 2011)

Wegen der Schriftgröße, das Strg + Reinscrollen funktioniert bei Opera auch. Jau, die Antworten finde ich komplex auch schöner, jedes mal das rumgeklicke war nicht sehr praktisch. Alles in Allem finde ich die Änderungen echt gelungen, schön dezent. Ein paar Änderungen kann man ja noch vornehmen.  

Noch ein Hinweis: Ließe sich der "Erste Seite" Button vervollständigen, man muss ja erst auf die Pfeile gehen, damit der Klick wirksam ist.


----------



## Dommerle (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde das neue Forum ja schön und gut, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das wichtigste - und zwar die Übersicht - verloren gegangen...


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Die Felder "Freunde" und "Verwarnungen" liefern jetzt auch wieder was zurück in den Profilen. Ich schau mir jetzt noch das Tabellen-Problem an und dann ist es das für heute erstmal. Vieles wird sich auch erst erschließen, wenn es ein paar Tage so gelaufen ist. Dann können wir noch mal Änderungen anstoßen. Dann sollte auch der Suchindex irgendwann komplett sein 

Das mit den Farben ist uns hier nicht so aufgefallen, Eizo und VA-LCDs sei Dank. Werde mir das aber mal zuhause anschauen.


----------



## guna7 (23. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie unübersichtlich!

Wie komme ich denn auf die Main?


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Irgendwie unübersichtlich!
> 
> Wie komme ich denn auf die Main?


 
Gibt oben in der Navigation einen Link "PCGH.de" oder rechts daneben eben die direkten Themenseiten.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe schon von mehreren über meine Messenger gehört, dass bei ihnen die Seite nicht lädt, und sie somit nicht ins Forum kommen. Ist so ein Problem bereits bekannt und die Lösung in Arbeit?


----------



## guna7 (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Gibt oben in der Navigation einen Link "PCGH.de" oder rechts daneben eben die direkten Themenseiten.


 
Das ging doch vorher, indem ich auf das Logo geklickt habe.


----------



## exa (23. Februar 2011)

ganz großes prob:

bisher habe ich fast ausschließlich das Forum so genutzt, dass ich unter "nützliche Links" "meine Themen" angeklickt habe. Daraufhin wurden mir nicht die Themen angezeigt, die ich selbst erstellt hatte, sondern die, in denen ich schonmal gepostet habe. Dbei wurden die mit der letzten Aktivität zuerst angezeigt...

wie bekomme ich das nun wieder hin?

Aktuell finde ich unter "meine Themen" nämlich wirklich nur die Themen die ich selbst erstellt habe.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Gibt oben in der Navigation einen Link "PCGH.de" oder rechts daneben eben die direkten Themenseiten.


 
Vorher ging das aber über's große Logo links oben in der Ecke, das war einfacher. Jetzt muss man erst mal "PCGH.de" suchen, das dauert länger. Wie wäre es, wenn man über's "Extreme"-Logo ins Forum kommt und über's "PC Games Hardware"-Logo wie bisher auf die Webseite?


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2011)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Vorher ging das aber über's große Logo links oben in der Ecke, das war einfacher. Jetzt muss man erst mal "PCGH.de" suchen, das dauert länger. Wie wäre es, wenn man über's "Extreme"-Logo ins Forum kommt und über's "PC Games Hardware"-Logo wie bisher auf die Webseite?



Finde ich ne gute Idee 

Allgemein gefällt mir das neue Design übrigends sehr gut. Dezent und klar, aber trotzdem modern und ansehnlich 3  dafür


----------



## ClareQuilty (23. Februar 2011)

Bei mir passt das Forum nicht ins Bild und ich muss querscrollen. Das find ich doof. Mache ich was falsch, oder haben das andere auch?

Siehe Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System: WinXP Pro SP3, Firefox 4 Betta 11 mit AdBlock Plus, Röhrenmonitor mit 1024*768.


----------



## Dommerle (23. Februar 2011)

@ClareQuilty
Das habe ich manchmal auch...
Einfach Browser schleißen und neu starten.


----------



## axel25 (23. Februar 2011)

@ClareQuilty: Das Forum ist meines Wissens nach auf eine Breite von 1280 Pixeln ausgelegt .

@Topic: Das einzige, dass ich zu bemängeln habe, ist, dass der Neue_Beiträge-Button so klein ist.


----------



## ph1driver (23. Februar 2011)

Ui ui ui, da muss ich mich aber erstmal drann gewöhnen.


----------



## Squatrat (23. Februar 2011)

exa schrieb:


> ganz großes prob:
> 
> bisher habe ich fast ausschließlich das Forum so genutzt, dass ich unter "nützliche Links" "meine Themen" angeklickt habe. Daraufhin wurden mir nicht die Themen angezeigt, die ich selbst erstellt hatte, sondern die, in denen ich schonmal gepostet habe. Dbei wurden die mit der letzten Aktivität zuerst angezeigt...
> 
> ...


 
Oben unter "Nützliche Links" und dann "Meine Beiträge".

Dann findest du alle deine letzten Beiträge.


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Oben unter "Nützliche Links" und dann "Meine Beiträge".
> 
> Dann findest du alle deine letzten Beiträge.


 
Das ist aber nicht so wie vorher. Kann man die Funktion nicht wieder einführen?


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Oder man macht "Antworten und Erweitert" wieder da hin....das fänd ich am besten



Auf keinen Fall, das ist umständlicher !



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich wieder extra auf "Erweitert" klicken wenn es mit der Schnellantwort um einiges schneller und leichter geht?
> 
> Naja ich mach ma mit Feedback weiter.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Abständen und so sind Verbesserungen, die werden erst später kommen. Sind ja nur Kleinigkeiten. Es gibt immernoch "echte" Probleme, die haben natürlich höhere Priorität. Ich finde es nur wichtig, dass PCGHX das auch zur Kenntnis nimmt und das auch schnell alles verbessert.



ile schrieb:


> Also, die Farben sollten wirklich noch überarbeitet werden. Angepinnte Themen sollten sich deutlicher absetzen, die Antwortintentionssmileys sind längst nicht mehr so prägnant und deutlich, wie sie es sein sollten.


 
Ja, ungelesene, neue Beiträge usw. das muss noch übersichtlicher und leichter erkennbar sein. Die Smileys finde ich zu großem Teil sowieso ziemlich Mist. DIe sollten einheitlich blau sein, außer der Teufel ^^



Dommerle schrieb:


> Also ich finde das neue Forum ja schön und gut, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das wichtigste - und zwar die Übersicht - verloren gegangen...



Sehe ich nicht so, im Ganzen ist es eine gute Verbesserung, an der man arbeiten kann. 



Falk schrieb:


> Die Felder "Freunde" und "Verwarnungen" liefern jetzt auch wieder was zurück in den Profilen. Ich schau mir jetzt noch das Tabellen-Problem an und dann ist es das für heute erstmal. Vieles wird sich auch erst erschließen, wenn es ein paar Tage so gelaufen ist. Dann können wir noch mal Änderungen anstoßen. Dann sollte auch der Suchindex irgendwann komplett sein
> 
> Das mit den Farben ist uns hier nicht so aufgefallen, Eizo und VA-LCDs sei Dank. Werde mir das aber mal zuhause anschauen.



Danke. Ich finde, ihr könntet ruhig noch andere, kleine aber wichtige Sachen verbessern, die hier schon genannt wurden !!

Auf euren Displays sind die Farben wohl kaum sehr viel anders als bei mir. 



guna7 schrieb:


> Das ging doch vorher, indem ich auf das Logo geklickt habe.





M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Vorher ging das aber über's große Logo links oben in der Ecke, das war einfacher. Jetzt muss man erst mal "PCGH.de" suchen, das dauert länger. Wie wäre es, wenn man über's "Extreme"-Logo ins Forum kommt und über's "PC Games Hardware"-Logo wie bisher auf die Webseite?



Guter Vorschlag, sollte so umgesetzt werden! 



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Bei mir passt das Forum nicht ins Bild und ich muss querscrollen. Das find ich doof. Mache ich was falsch, oder haben das andere auch?
> 
> Siehe Screenshot:
> 
> ...



Ist bei meinem Netbook auch so.



ph1driver schrieb:


> Ui ui ui, da muss ich mich aber erstmal drann gewöhnen.



Ich habe mich schon eingefunden, braucht 1-2 Stunden. Tipp: Klicke mal alles so durch, versuche alles bisherig ezu finden und schau dir mal die neue Profildesignbearbitung an! 



Own3r schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht so wie vorher. Kann man die Funktion nicht wieder einführen?



Doch, es ist wie vorher.

@ PCGHX

Wenn man jemanden Quote-add macht, wäre gut, dass das quote dann auch bei "bearbeiten" eines eigenen Beitrages eingebunden werden kann. 

MFG -MIRROR-


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Übrigens, das System mit dem die Bilder automatisch verkleinert werden, funktioniert nur in der Themenansicht, wenn man zB auf das Thema über den alten weg antwortet, wird das Bild wieder in der vollen Größe angezeigt.

Außerdem wäre es schön wenn das "Neuer Beitrag" Zeichen etwas blauer ist, ich seh da so gut wie keinen Unterschied zwischen alter Beitrag und neuer Beitrag.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

> Danke. Ich finde, ihr könntet ruhig noch andere, kleine aber wichtige Sachen verbessern, die hier schon genannt wurden !!



Das wird auch sicher noch passieren.

Nur haben Falk & seine Kollegen eine ziemlich harte Nacht hinter sich. 

Gönnt ihnen mal ein Pause. 

Das wichtigste ist, das das Forum läuft. Probleme, Bugs etc. können hier ja weiterhin gesammelt werden.


----------



## exa (23. Februar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht so wie vorher. Kann man die Funktion nicht wieder einführen?


 
jup, da wäre ich seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr dafür


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Bei dem alten PCGHX konnte man bei "Meine Themen" unter "Nützliche Links" alle Themen sehen, in denen man was geschrieben hat, welche dann auch noch nach Zeit geordnet wurden (d.h. neuster Betrag in einem Thema -> Thema an erster Stelle).

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn man das wieder einführen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Kann man das so einstellen, dass man, wenn man den +Antwort Button unten links drückt, gleich in den erweiterten Bereich kommt und den nicht extra noch anklicken muss?
Das ist total nervig.

Also so, wie das vorher auch schon war, ich mag die kleinen direkt Antwort Fenster nicht, da sehe ich nichts.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das wird auch sicher noch passieren.
> 
> Nur haben Falk & seine Kollegen eine ziemlich harte Nacht hinter sich.
> 
> ...



Ja, das tue ich ja, die sollen das alles ja nicht innerhalb von 7 Tagen schaffen. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass auch alles zur Kenntnis genommen wird und umgesetzt wird.



exa schrieb:


> jup, da wäre ich seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr dafür


 
Dass bei "Meine Beiträge" auch deine letzten Beiträge angezeigt werden ist doch auch so!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlen mir drei Posts, wer hat die denn gekaut?



WIe gesagt, der Such-Index ist noch nicht fertig, mit dem alle Beiträge eines Users gesucht werden und somit bei dir angezeigt werden. Das kann bis morgen noch dauern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Außerdem fehlen mir drei Posts, wer hat die denn gekaut?


----------



## klefreak (23. Februar 2011)

exa schrieb:


> ganz großes prob:
> 
> bisher habe ich fast ausschließlich das Forum so genutzt, dass ich unter "nützliche Links" "meine Themen" angeklickt habe. Daraufhin wurden mir nicht die Themen angezeigt, die ich selbst erstellt hatte, sondern die, in denen ich schonmal gepostet habe. Dbei wurden die mit der letzten Aktivität zuerst angezeigt...
> 
> ...



Ja diese Funktion hätte ihc auch gerne wieder, ansosnten finde ich die Umstellung Toll!
(links ist bei mir auch ca 1,5cm frei, mit und ohne Advlock

mfg Klemens


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

@ PCGHX


Neuen Bug gefunden

Manchmal, wenn ich einen Beitrag geschrieben habe, wird die Seite angezeigt, ohne meinen und ein paar davor, also veraltet sozusagen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man das so einstellen, dass man, wenn man den +Antwort Button unten links drückt, gleich in den erweiterten Bereich kommt und den nicht extra noch anklicken muss?
> Das ist total nervig.
> 
> Also so, wie das vorher auch schon war, ich mag die kleinen direkt Antwort Fenster nicht, da sehe ich nichts.


 
Um Gottes Willen! Bitte nicht! Ich habe doch unten im Quick Reply nun schon praktisch alle Funktionen des erweiterten Antwortens. Das ist doch der Sinn der Verbesserung (Quick Reply!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> @ PCGHX
> Um Gottes Willen! Bitte nicht! Ich habe doch unten im Quick Reply nun schon praktisch alle Funktionen des erweiterten Antwortens. Das ist doch der Sinn der Verbesserung (Quick Reply!)



Mir ist der Ausschnitt aber zu klein, da sehe ich nichts, ich fand das so, wie es vorher war, einfach besser und wenn du Dateien anhängen willst, musst du sowieso auf "erweitert" klicken.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Bei dem alten PCGHX konnte man bei "Meine Themen" unter "Nützliche Links" alle Themen sehen, in denen man was geschrieben hat, welche dann auch noch nach Zeit geordnet wurden (d.h. neuster Betrag in einem Thema -> Thema an erster Stelle).
> 
> Ich wäre dankbar, wenn man das wieder einführen kann



Wie wärs mit Suchergebnisse - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME 

@ Post über mir
Wenn dir der Ausschnitt zu klein ist, dann mach ihn mit den Pfeilen größer.. 
Und wenn man in der Schnellantwort eine Datei anhängen will, dann klickt man einfach auf "Anhänge verwalten".


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Bei dem alten PCGHX konnte man bei "Meine Themen" unter "Nützliche Links" alle Themen sehen, in denen man was geschrieben hat, welche dann auch noch nach Zeit geordnet wurden (d.h. neuster Betrag in einem Thema -> Thema an erster Stelle).
> 
> Ich wäre dankbar, wenn man das wieder einführen kann


 
Habt ihr da alle eine andere Funktion als ich? Ich bekommen über "Nützliche Links" -> "Meine Themen" *trommelwirbel* die Themen, in denen ich gepostet habe...


----------



## exa (23. Februar 2011)

@ ghostadmin:

das ist ne ganz andere Übersicht verdammt!

ich will nicht meine beiträge sehen, ich will selbst auswählen, welches Thema ich lesen will; undzwar inkl aller Posts, nicht nur meiner eigenen!

@falk: bei mir immer noch nur die themen die ich selbst erstellt habe...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> @ Post über mir
> Wenn dir der Ausschnitt zu klein ist, dann mach ihn mit den Pfeilen größer..
> Und wenn man in der Schnellantwort eine Datei anhängen will, dann klickt man einfach auf "Anhänge verwalten".



Musst du aber jedes Mal machen, das ist noch blöder, dann kann ich lieber gleich auf den erweitert Button klicken, geht schneller.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir ist der Ausschnitt aber zu klein, da sehe ich nichts, ich fand das so, wie es vorher war, einfach besser und wenn du Dateien anhängen willst, musst du sowieso auf "erweitert" klicken.


 
Datei anhängen geht auch im Quickreply. Dazu gibt es dort den "Anhänge verwalten"-Button


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Ausschnitt zu klein ist und wieso werden immer die Zitate angezeigt, die ich ausgewählt habe, geht das nicht wieder weg, wenn man zitiert hat?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Musst du aber jedes Mal machen, das ist noch blöder, dann kann ich lieber gleich auf den erweitert Button klicken, geht schneller.


 
Du kannst auch einfach nen Doppel- oder einen Dreifachklick auf den Antwortbutton machen, wenn dir das lieber ist. Das Zitiersystem funktioniert genau gleich wie in vB3


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Habt ihr da alle eine andere Funktion als ich? Ich bekommen über "Nützliche Links" -> "Meine Themen" *trommelwirbel* die Themen, in denen ich gepostet habe...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das aus.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

exa schrieb:


> @ ghostadmin:
> 
> das ist ne ganz andere Übersicht verdammt!
> 
> ...


 


Own3r schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt habe ich langsam auch realisiert was ihr wollt (3,5 Std. schlaf sind eben doch zu wenig). Es geht um eine "Meine Beiträge"-Ansicht, nur eben statt Beiträge die Themen. Das sollte man aus der Suche rauskriegen mit den richtigen Parametern, aber bestimmt nicht mehr heute...


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du klickst anscheinend wo anders hin, wenn ich auf "Meine Themen" gehe werden mir alle von mir verfassten Themen aufgelistet.
Probiers mal mit Suchergebnisse - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Ausschnitt zu klein ist und wieso werden immer die Zitate angezeigt, die ich ausgewählt habe, geht das nicht wieder weg, wenn man zitiert hat?


 
Das ist mir allerdings auch schon aufgefallen, das er den Multiquote nicht wieder löscht - das ist etwas seltsam.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

@ PCGHX

Wieder ein neuer Bug

Bei +Antworten werden von mir schon viel früher zitierte Beiträge neu miteingefügt, das darf nicht sein.

Multiquote also noch etwas buggy, trotzdem innovative Verbesserung.

TIPP: Bei "bearbeiten auch SMileys einfügen lassen dürfen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir ist der Ausschnitt aber zu klein, da sehe ich nichts, ich fand das so, wie es vorher war, einfach besser und wenn du Dateien anhängen willst, musst du sowieso auf "erweitert" klicken.


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Ausschnitt zu klein ist und wieso werden immer die Zitate angezeigt, die ich ausgewählt habe, geht das nicht wieder weg, wenn man zitiert hat?


 


ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach nen Doppel- oder einen Dreifachklick auf den Antwortbutton machen, wenn dir das lieber ist. Das Zitiersystem funktioniert genau gleich wie in vB3


 
Langsam regt der mich auf. Der soll erstmal schauen, was es alles im Quick Reply gibt und dann den einen Mangel für sich finden und posten indem er bittet, das Fenster ein klein wenig größer zu machen nach unten hin. ENDE.


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Richtig, so meine wir das. Muss aber nicht mehr heute "repariert" werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach nen Doppel- oder einen Dreifachklick auf den Antwortbutton machen, wenn dir das lieber ist. Das Zitiersystem funktioniert genau gleich wie in vB3



Nö, ist eben nicht gleich.

Und wieso bleibt der zitierte Text im Speicher?
Wenn ich in dem gleichen Thread noch mal poste, dann ist der früher zitierte Text wieder mit im Antwort Bereich.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ist eben nicht gleich.
> 
> Und wieso bleibt der zitierte Text im Speicher?
> Wenn ich in dem gleichen Thread noch mal poste, dann ist der früher zitierte Text wieder mit im Antwort Bereich.



Verdammt nochmal. Lies auch andere Beiträge!!! Der Multiquote ist noch etwas buggy. Es reicht jetzt, hast du noch *andere * Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Bugs gefunden, die noch nicht genannt wurden ???


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Was ist denn das im Anhang da? Soll man das als normaler User denn sehen? 
Sieht mir eher nach Mod Kram aus.


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Ein Bug: Unter "Meine Beträge" stehen nur Beiträge von gestern. Alle die ich heute gemacht habe sind nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Februar 2011)

Das ist auch Mod-Kram. Wird aber nicht benutzt, weil noch zu buggy.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Verdammt nochmal. Lies auch andere Beiträge!!! Der Multiquote ist noch etwas buggy. Es reicht jetzt, hast du noch *andere * Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Bugs gefunden, die noch nicht genannt wurden ???



Ich stelle das fest, was mich stört, unabhängig davon, ob das schon einer geschrieben hat, am Ende rutscht das durch, weil eben nur einer geschrieben hat.

Also, mecker hier nicht rum.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Ich darf meckern, ich habe schon sooo viel Zeug in meinem gesamten Feedback, aber auch nur einmal geschrieben. jetzt krieg dich wieder ein, der Bug ist bekannt! Er geht nicht unter!


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Februar 2011)

Könnt ihr beide euch wieder beruhigen? Danke.


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Es geht um eine "Meine Beiträge"-Ansicht, nur eben statt Beiträge die Themen.



Die Ansicht war schon so wie die unter "Meine Themen". Nicht so, dass man den Post lesen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich darf meckern, ich habe schon sooo viel Zeug in meinem gesamten Feedback, aber auch nur einmal geschrieben. jetzt krieg dich wieder ein, der Bug ist bekannt! Er geht nicht unter!



Öhm, dass die Zitate gespeichert bleiben und beim nächsten Post wieder auftauchen, hab ich schon geschrieben, hat Falk auch schon gemerkt, du hättest dir den Post also sparen können.

Daher, erst mal an die eigenen Nase fassen, ehe du über andere meckerst, danke schön.


----------



## rolli (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen Kritikpunkt an der neuen Optik:
Die Seitenzahlen sind nicht mehr so gut lesbar wie vorher.

Hellblau auf weißem Hintergrund scheint nicht das Nonplusultra zu sein. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Schriftart?

Vielleicht könnt ihr da noch was machen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon bemerkt wurde aber hier fehlen die Tabellen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (23. Februar 2011)

Nee.... Nee.... einfach nur Nee kann ich dazu sagen.

Das alles ist mehr als nur Gewöhnungsbedürftig 

Tut mir Leid, Veränderungen sind normalerweise nichts schlechtes wenn es in einem bestimmten Rahmen geschieht, aber das hier ist ein Overkill.
Grafische und Geschwindigkeits-Updates sind schön und gut, aber hier wurde ja fast alles verändert.
Jetzt ist vieles ganz wo anders wo es vorher war. 

Zb:
Wenn ich von der Main auf das Forum gehe komme ich regulär nicht mehr zur Main zurück durch einen Button 
Jetzt muss man extra das Lesezeichen im Browser anklicken um auf die Main zu kommen - das ist nicht gerade ein Fortschritt.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Im Profildesign werden ein paar Einstellungen nicht beachtet wie zB: Hintergrund des aktiven Karteireiters oder Hintergrund von Überschriften.

Was ist eigentlich aus dem vB4 CMS geworden?


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2011)

Ich muss sagen, ich finde es ganz okay aber,

Die Sache mit den Errungenschaften und den Ranglisten finde ich nicht so, wir sind doch eine Community und kein Wettkampf wer am meisten Punkte sammelt.
Kann man das auch ausstellen?

Dann das Design, das verwirrt mich alles etwas


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Der Suchindex arbeitet noch - deswegen werden noch nicht alle Postings gefunden. Wer diesen Thread verfolgt hat weiß das.

Davon ab: als Bugs, die nicht als "Geschmackssache" durchgehen, habe ich derzeit auf der Liste:

- Multiquote bleibt stehen, wenn man im gleichen Thread noch einmal antworten will ist das nervig
- Meine Themen/Beiträge liefert noch nicht das Richtige
- "Table"-Tag liefert noch kaputte Tabellen

Außerdem gibt es einige optischen Anpassungswünsche, davon wird sicherlich auch einiges umgesetzt (wenn auch nicht alles).

Ich melde mich an dieser Stelle für heute ab - das Forum läuft, es gibt keine wirklich gravierenden Probleme in der Kategorie "niemand kann posten". Nachdem ich heute nach 3,5 Stunden schlaf hatte und seit 06:00 heute morgen schon wieder am Forum schraube rettet es auch der große "Club-Mate"-Vorrat nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Februar 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Zb:
> Wenn ich von der Main auf das Forum gehe komme ich regulär nicht mehr zur Main zurück durch einen Button
> Jetzt muss man extra das Lesezeichen im Browser anklicken um auf die Main zu kommen - das ist nicht gerade ein Fortschritt.



Dafür gibt es den Button "PCGH.de", der momentan noch nicht besonders gut hervorgehoben ist. Eine der vielen Dinge, die noch gemacht werden. Bitte auch die Posts der anderen lesen. Wir müssen uns hier aktuell durch 200+ Postings fräsen. Ich bin seit gestern Nacht krank und ZAM und Falk haben mehr oder weniger durchgemacht, damit die Downtime nicht tagsüber passiert.


----------



## exa (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich langsam auch realisiert was ihr wollt (3,5 Std. schlaf sind eben doch zu wenig). Es geht um eine "Meine Beiträge"-Ansicht, nur eben statt Beiträge die Themen. Das sollte man aus der Suche rauskriegen mit den richtigen Parametern, aber bestimmt nicht mehr heute...


 
sehr schön! Kein stress, wäre nur toll wenns wieder da ist


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

> Multiquote bleibt stehen, wenn man im gleichen Thread noch einmal antworten will ist das nervig
> - Meine Themen/Beiträge liefert noch nicht das Richtige
> - "Table"-Tag liefert noch kaputte Tabellen


Da fehlt noch das, wenn man im Profil auf Datenschutzerklärung drückt, man nur wieder auf der Main kommt.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, der Unterschied zwischen "Heißen Themen" und "normalen Themen" ist irgendwie nicht vorhanden. Ich erkenne auf den ersten Blick nicht welches Thema jetzt einen neuen Beitrag enthält und welches nicht da der Button für "Heiße Themen" ohne neue Beiträge fast genauso aussieht wie der Button von "normale Themen" mit neuem Beitrag.
Es wäre schön wenn man "Heiße Themen" optisch anders machen würde. So wie vorher in einer anderen Farbe oder mit einer Flamme drauf oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

> Ich bin seit gestern Nacht krank und ZAM und Falk haben mehr oder weniger durchgemacht, damit die Downtime nicht tagsüber passiert.


Dann gute Besserung! 



> Ich melde mich an dieser Stelle für heute ab - das Forum läuft, es gibt keine wirklich gravierenden Probleme in der Kategorie "niemand kann posten". Nachdem ich heute nach 3,5 Stunden schlaf hatte und seit 06:00 heute morgen schon wieder am Forum schraube rettet es auch der große "Club-Mate"-Vorrat nicht mehr.



Eben. Im Moment läuft alles. Vorschläge können ja weiterhin gesammelt werden.
Schönen Feierabend!


----------



## ile (23. Februar 2011)

Und warum gibt es jetzt die linke Seitenleiste nicht mehr? Die war total praktisch und im Zeitalter von 16:9-Monitoren (welchen ich noch nicht mal habe) auch nicht störend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Ich finde den Anmeldebereich etwas klein geraten, wenn man Usernamen und Passwort eintippen will.


----------



## X Broster (23. Februar 2011)

Ich mag den neuen Stil, vieles ist verbessert worden wie das Antworten-Fenster im Direkt-Antworten-Bereich.

Fehler: Die Smilies sind teils abgeschnitten.

Frage: Kann man die Forumbreite verringern oder so einstellen, dass sie bei AeroSnap dynamisch angepasst wird?


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Nee.... Nee.... einfach nur Nee kann ich dazu sagen.
> 
> Das alles ist mehr als nur Gewöhnungsbedürftig
> 
> ...


 
Das nennt man gewöhnungsbedürftig. Das schaffst du schon  Innerhalb von 1-2 Stunde hatte ich das schon drin. Mit der Zeit lernt man dann dazu. 

Du findest den PCGH.de-Button oben. Das wird sicher noch verbessert, sollte auch auf der Liste stehen.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon bemerkt wurde aber hier fehlen die Tabellen.


 
Ja, wurde schon bemerkt.

@ Falk

Da fehlen noch Sachen, aber ok... Alles mit der Zeit, morgen und übermorgen sind auch noch 24-Stunden-Tage  

Das wird mit der Zeit hier sicher alles noch viel besser. Ich habe bloß noch ein paar Fragen wegen dem ganzen Achievment, Punkte, sonstwas-system. An wen kann man sich da wenden ?? ^^

Ich will wenigstens die Fragen erstmal loswerden.



X Broster schrieb:


> Fehler: Die Smilies sind teils abgeschnitten.


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde den Anmeldebereich etwas klein geraten, wenn man Usernamen und Passwort eintippen will.


 
Sollte auf jeden Fall noch mit auf die Liste. Auf de rListe müssten schon mehr als 12 Sachen stehen eigentlich. Umso mehr schockiert bin ich, dass Falk 3 notiert hat. ^^


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

> Sollte auf jeden Fall noch mit auf die Liste. Auf de rListe müssten schon mehr als 12 Sachen stehen eigentlich. Umso mehr schockiert bin ich, dass Falk 3 notiert hat. ^^



Diese 3 Punkte haben Priorität. Dannach erst kommen die anderen.  
Wie schon gesagt, eile mit weile..


----------



## Menthe (23. Februar 2011)

So dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu 
Das Design sieht schonmal schön aus, allerdings finde ich man könnte den "Kontrollzentrum" Button wieder an seine alte Position verfrachten. Sonst ist mir bisher noch nicht viel aufgefallen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2011)

Alle Änderungen rückgängig machen, bitte. Sofort. Danke.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> allerdings finde ich man könnte den "Kontrollzentrum" Button wieder an seine alte Position verfrachten. Sonst ist mir bisher noch nicht viel aufgefallen.


 
/SIGN

Der muss in die Leiste rein wo Forum, Neue Beiträge.. etc. stehn.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch das, wenn man im Profil auf Datenschutzerklärung drückt, man nur wieder auf der Main kommt.


 
Das ist gefixed 

Mit der Zeit werden auch kleinere Sachen gefixed, aber das sind erstmal die Wesentlichen. Das Smileys unten abgeschnitten werden ist zwar unschön, aber nicht entscheidend aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das Smileys unten abgeschnitten werden ist zwar unschön.


 
Dann stellt es einfach auf rechts um. 
Wenn ihr das Plugin verwendet was ich denke das ihr verwendet (PHPKD), dann gibt das Plugin das her und das is ne Arbeit von 10 Sekunden.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> So dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu
> Das Design sieht schonmal schön aus, allerdings finde ich man könnte den "Kontrollzentrum" Button wieder an seine alte Position verfrachten. Sonst ist mir bisher noch nicht viel aufgefallen.


 
Der Kntrollzentrum  Button muss auf jeden Fall wieder dahin wo er "damals" war
Allgemein finde ich das neue Design einfach nur unübersichtlich, es sieht alles gleich aus, wie ich finde.
Da muss defenitiv was geändert werden.
Außerdem sieht es wie "jedes andere Forum auch" aus.

Aber trotzdem: Respekt für die ganze Arbeit


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das ist gefixed
> 
> Mit der Zeit werden auch kleinere Sachen gefixed, aber das sind erstmal die Wesentlichen. Das Smileys unten abgeschnitten werden ist zwar unschön, aber nicht entscheidend aus meiner Sicht.



Sollte aber auch gefixt werden 

Beim Profildesigneditor stimmt übrigens etwas nicht, weil ein Bereich, z.B. Schaltflächen nicht alles auch an den Schaltflächen ändert.

Mir ist nur wichtig, dass diese Hinweise aufgenommen werden und je nach Priorität umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Später vll. Jetzt geh ich erstmal
Pennen


----------



## X Broster (23. Februar 2011)

Könnte der Button im Direkt-Antworten Fenster bitte etwas höher gesetzt werden oder ein Zweiter. Sonst muss ich jedesmal zum Senden runterscrollen. zB. oben-rechts vom Textfeld oder unten-rechts vom Textfeld, denn ich benutze nicht in jedem Post Angänge, die ich sonst immer übersurfen müsste.


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> @ClareQuilty: Das Forum ist meines Wissens nach auf eine Breite von 1280 Pixeln ausgelegt .


 
wenn das so währe, dann müsste es auf meinem Notebook in vollbild angezeigt werden, tut es aber nicht. sieht genauso aus wie hier...


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Die Breite des Forums ist echt ein Problem, es verkleinert sich nicht stark genug, auf einem Netbook zB ist es dann eine Zumutung dieses Forum zu besuchen da man nur am rumscollen ist, auch seitlich.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> wenn das so währe, dann müsste es auf meinem Notebook in vollbild angezeigt werden, tut es aber nicht. sieht genauso aus wie hier...


 
Auf 1.280er Breite gibt es keinen horizontalen Scrollbereich, gerade noch mal auf meinem Macbook überprüft. In der Breite 1.024 wird die Werbung rechts aus dem Bild geschoben, aber das Forum selbst müsste ganz gut in den Viewport passen. Etwas können wir es noch nach Links schubsen, dann gewinnen wir ein paar Pixel.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Februar 2011)

Wo ist mein Hintergrundbild aus meinem Profil??? Wie kann ich jetzt jemanden nach dem handeln Bewerten??? Wie kann ich meine interessengemeinschaften verkleinern so das die Liste nicht ewig lang ist??? So viel neues so viele Fragen???


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2011)

@Falk
mh, eigentlich meinte ich ja, dass da dann im verhältnis genausoviel Seitenrand ist wie auf meinem Desktop mit 1440x900 Pixel


----------



## watercooled (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde das aktuelle neue Forendesign ABSOLUT SCHRECKLICH! Da macht es echt keinen Spaß mehr hier auf PCGHX rumzustöbern...


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Februar 2011)

Das Design geht i.O., aber es ist erbärmlich langsam.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2011)

Ich darf sagen, auf den ersten Blick sehr ansprechend und schön gestaltet 
Mir gefällts.
Mal kucken wie sie sich im täglichen Gebrauch verhält. Bin da aber sehr zuversichtlich


----------



## Jason197666 (23. Februar 2011)

wow...ich steh drauf! sehr angenehme atmosphäre....top


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das Design geht i.O., aber es ist erbärmlich langsam.


 
Inwiefern langsam? In welchen Browser? Ist jeder Bereich langsam?

Update: Die "Post Danksagungen" werden grad neu generiert. 
Alle alten sowie seit heute vorgenommenen Danksagungen sind auf jeden Fall ebenfalls vorhanden.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (23. Februar 2011)

aufm handy hat das "compact" ein bisschen schneller geladen als das neue (mein handy: blackberry 9000 bold, browserflag firefox, spaltenansicht)
auch ist der neue style auf dem handy extrem unübersichtlich und aufgeblasen und ich will nicht permanent die browsereinstellungen vom handy wechseln um auf ne abgespeckte mobilseite zu kommen (ich hasse diese verkümmerten mobilseiten)

im firefox auf dem standrechner finde ich das neue design ganz gut, aber auf dem handy war der "compact" style um welten besser

edit:
was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt ist, dass man beim beitrag editieren in den erweiterten editor kommt, in dem man nur den zu editierenden post sieht, statt wie früher direkt im thread editieren zu können


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Oje ist mir alles zu überladen. zuviele bunte Icons. Unterschiedliche Abstände der Oberforen durch die Unterforen und überhaupt...alle Unterforen aufeinmal ersichtlich? Oh man ich bin erschlagen. Schatten hier, grade Schirft da, daneben krumme Schrift. Wichtige Button gehen farblich unter ( Antowort Button zB. ) Total unübersichtlich das Forum.
> 
> Sorry auch wenns sicher ne Menge arbeit gemacht hat, aber so find ichs schlimm.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie geht es mir auch so. Mir fehlt der Kontrast.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Februar 2011)

Könnt ihr den linken nutzlosen streifen entfernen und lieber bissl das Forum verbreitern 
rechts ist ja eigendlich die werbung aber links nicht.
Es reicht ja schon das der rechte Streifen breiter geworden ist da muss nicht links auch noch sinnlos platz gelassen werden


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Februar 2011)

Es ist wirklich teilweise sehr langsam im Gegensatz zur alten Forensoftware. Jeder Bereich.

Desweiteren fehlt mir die Möglichekti Bewertungen im iTrader abzugeben. Wo findet man das jetzt?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Noch ein Bug...

Unter "Profildesign" ---> Überschriften ---> Hintergrund 

Dort bleibt die Farbe bei mir nicht Schwarz, obwohl ich sie eingestellt hab.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2011)

Mir gefällt das neue "Antwort"-Fenster nicht so, ich mochte es lieber als es nicht nur in Flash aufgeploppt ist, sondern eine eigenständige Seite war.
Jetzt muss man mehr herumklicken wenn man eine Vorschau sehen möchte.

Auch der Bilderupload ist meiner Meinung nach unnötig kompliziert geworden.
Wieso sehe ich immer irgendwelche Albumbilder, wenn ich Bilder einfach nur hochladen und an den Post anhängen will?
Das Einbinden als Vollbild klappt auch nicht mehr so gut, finde ich, habs vorhin nur über Umwege geschafft.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Februar 2011)

Hab mir das jetzt mal ohne AdBlock angeschaut rechts ist auch ein streifen ungenutzt???
kein wunder das das so verdammt schmal geworden ist im Bild hab ichs gekennzeichnet, soll das so sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (23. Februar 2011)

Habt ihr euch mal die Farben der Quickpolls angeschaut? Dagegen ist das Gemeldete alles nix. Ansonsten lief es doch ganz gut für den ersten großen Schritt.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal die Farben der Quickpolls angeschaut? Dagegen ist das Gemeldete alles nix. Ansonsten lief es doch ganz gut für den ersten großen Schritt.


 
Naja die Farben zu ändern ist auch ne 5 Minuten Arbeit, also nicht wichtig.


----------



## ClareQuilty (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Auf 1.280er Breite gibt es keinen horizontalen Scrollbereich, gerade noch mal auf meinem Macbook überprüft. In der Breite 1.024 wird die Werbung rechts aus dem Bild geschoben, aber das Forum selbst müsste ganz gut in den Viewport passen. Etwas können wir es noch nach Links schubsen, dann gewinnen wir ein paar Pixel.


Also ich habe 1.024er Breite und bei mir passt das Forum NICHT ins Bild wegen dem Streifen links. Um einen Beitrag ganz lesen zu können muss ich nach rechts querscrollen. In einem früheren Beitrag in diesem Thread hatte ich einen Screenshot angehängt. Ich hoffe das wird noch gefixt.

Zweiter Bug: Ganz oben die Buttons "Benutzername" und "Mein Profil" führen aufs selbe Ziel.

Ansonsten, gute Arbeit. Falk sollte sich jetzt aber etwas Schlaf gönnen .

Und die Leute, die es jetzt unübersichtlich finden. Das liegt an der Umstellung. Alles Neue wirkt zunächst unübersichtlich. Gebt dem Forum ein paar Tage Zeit, dann werdet ihr euch schon dran gewöhnt haben.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

Hey kann es sein das man Bilder nicht mehr in Groß einfügen kann sondern nur so ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab die URL eingegeben wie früher aber im endefekt ist es gleich als wenn ich über Atach gehe.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Du hast auch nur das Thumbnail eingebunden.


----------



## .Mac (23. Februar 2011)

Wo ist der Link zur Startseite/pcgh.de hin? : <
Ansonsten gefällt mir der kleinere Header, wirkt optisch besser.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

Nein !!! Ich hab bei Grafik einfügen die URL eingegeben. So wie bei meinen anderen 1200 Anhängen auch...


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2011)

Von mir die Frage, wie kann man sein Profildesign anpassen?
Ich finde es nicht.


----------



## Lordac (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin mit dem neuen Design nicht so zufrieden, gut, es ist neu und evtl. auch noch nicht ganz fertig, aber rein von der Optik und Bedienung fand ich das "alte" besser.

Folgendes stört mich am meisten:

- wie kann man seinen Blog bearbeiten? (ich habe wirklich lange gesucht und es leider nicht gefunden...)
- im "alten" Forum konnte man aus seinen Blog verlinkte Wörter/Texte in Themen kopieren, dies scheint nun nicht mehr zu gehen was ich sehr schade finde.
- Fett, kursiv und/oder unterstrichene Texte ändern sich nicht sofort in das gewünschte, sondern es werden diverse Klammern (wie beim zitieren) angezeigt, dies finde ich gerade bei etwas längeren Antworten sehr unübersichtlich.
- das Antwort-Feld ist zu klein geraten.
- das Forum und die Schrift ist im allgemeinen etwas blass was es z.T. auch unübersichtlich macht, mehr Kontrast bei z.B. einem Thema welches noch nicht gelesen wurde wäre schön.

Gut finde ich das man sieht ob man zu einem Thema schon etwas geschrieben hat.

Eine Option zum aktualisieren der Seite bzw. eines Unterforums wäre auch gut, dann müsste man nicht hin und her klicken um zu sehen ob etwas neues geschrieben wurde.

Das sind die ersten Dinge welche mit aufgefallen sind.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Glaub ich dir nicht. Weißte wieso?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Der Link zur Startseite ist oben in der Leiste- Augen auf!
Das Profildesign wird direkt im Profil eingestellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Von mir die Frage, wie kann man sein Profildesign anpassen?
> Ich finde es nicht.


 
Ich frag mich, wo ich das Profildesign abschalten kann, bei der alten Version ging das noch, die neue bietet das nicht, jetzt muss ich mir die Eigenkreationen angucken, wenn ich ein Profil betrachte.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

Sieht so aus, als würden Attachements aktuell nur in der Thumbnail-Vorschau ausgegeben.
Direkte Bildverlinkungen haben eine angepasste Maximalbreite die skaliert.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wo ich das Profildesign abschalten kann, bei der alten Version ging das noch, die neue bietet das nicht, jetzt muss ich mir die Eigenkreationen angucken, wenn ich ein Profil betrachte.


 
Ich hab hiern Bild für dich. 
Zu finden in den Einstellungen.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wo ich das Profildesign abschalten kann, bei der alten Version ging das noch, die neue bietet das nicht, jetzt muss ich mir die Eigenkreationen angucken, wenn ich ein Profil betrachte.




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions

Ganz unten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir nicht. Weißte wieso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist mir egal ob du mir glaubst. 
Ich hab die URL einfach von einen bereits hochgeladenen Bild genomen was aus einen anderen Tread kommt.

Soweit ich das bisher sehe geht das Groß einbinden nur wenn man *nach* den online Setzen das Bild groß macht die URL kopiert und dann über Grafik einfügen geht.
Wenn man das Bild gerade hochgeladen hat und man geht über das Fenster geht es nicht trotz identischer URL.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Von mir die Frage, wie kann man sein Profildesign anpassen?
> Ich finde es nicht.


 
Wechsel in dein Profil
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/27967-jarafi.html

Oben rechts im Eck ist der Button "Profildesign"


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich hab hiern Bild für dich.
> Zu finden in den Einstellungen.


 
Hab ich natürlich gemacht, gebracht hats aber nichts.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich natürlich gemacht, gebracht hats aber nichts.


 
Stimmt bringt wirklich nichts, also ein neuer Bug.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Eben, sag ich doch schon seit Stunden, ob der Haken nur drin ist oder nicht, das Eigenprofildesign ist immer aktiv.


----------



## McZonk (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

In der Tat, Bildereinbinden spackt. Das war in der Testinstallation fehlerfrei am Laufen. Hier bekomm ich auch kein Menü um zwischen Attachement/kleinem/mittlerem/großen Resize zu wählen. Ich kann entweder voll oder als Attachement einfügen.

Edit: Erst beim nachsträglichen Bearbeiten des Posts klappt die Sache. Wtf-Alarm.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> In der Tat, Bildereinbinden spackt. Das war in der Testinstallation fehlerfrei am Laufen. Hier bekomm ich auch kein Menü um zwischen Attachement/kleinem/mittlerem/großen Resize zu wählen. Ich kann entweder voll oder als Attachement einfügen.


 
Und genau das stört. Erst hochladen und dann Groß einbinden ist doch schwachsinnig. Im Vorbereitungsforum mag das noch gehen aber im normalen Tread ? Sorry aber das ist mm nach das größte Problem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es beruhigt mich das ich doch nicht zu dämlich bin ein Bild richtig einzubinden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und genau das stört. Erst hochladen und dann Groß einbinden ist doch schwachsinnig. Im Vorbereitungsforum mag das noch gehen aber im normalen Tread ? Sorry aber das ist mm nach das größte Problem.


 
Ja, klingt sehr kompliziert, ich hab vorhin auch ein Bild hochgeladen und was soll der Kram mit den Albumbilder, wenn ich ein Bild hochladen will?
Das irritiert nur. Die 3,8 Version war da deutlich einfacher und übersichtlicher.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 3,8 Version war da deutlich einfacher und übersichtlicher.


 
Dann stells darauf um, in den Einstellungen einfach den Dateimanager deaktivieren und es ist so wie es war.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, sag ich doch schon seit Stunden, ob der Haken nur drin ist oder nicht, das Eigenprofildesign ist immer aktiv.


 
[#VBIV-11027] UserCP setting "Show User Customizations:" has no effect - vBulletin JIRA
Leider noch ein Bug, der wohl auch mit Version 4.1.2 noch nicht behoben ist.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2011)

bei diesem "gehe zu:" Button unter einem Thema kommt man irgendwie nicht auf das was man da grade klickt..würde die schache sehr vereinfachen, wenn man nicht auf "nach oben" klicken müsste um dann auf das Unterforum zuklicken..


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann stells darauf um, in den Einstellungen einfach den Dateimanager deaktivieren und es ist so wie es war.


 
Hab ich umgestellt, mal gucken ob das auch Auswirkungen hat, wenn man das Bild in den Post einbauen will.


Ich finde den Benachrichtigungsbereich zu klein, man bekommt nicht mit, wenn man eine Benachrichtigung hat, es ist einfach zu klein, das müsste größer werden und sich eventuell farblich abheben, wenn eine neue Benachrichtigung da ist.
Außerdem gibts keine Meldung mehr, wenn man eine PN bekommt (im neuen Fenster öffnen, bla bla bla).


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Man merkt also, es ist noch viel Verbesserungsbedarf. Die Reichhaltigkeit an Bugs usw. macht die jetzige Version eher zu einer Beta-Version. ^^

Hauptsache, es funktioniert im Grunde, ich wünsche mir nur, dass möglichst schnell nachgebessert wird..


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Seltsames Verhalten gab es auch in vB 3.8.x - man hat sich nur über die Zeit daran gewöhnt. Einiges mag hier auch noch nicht rund laufen, aber wir sind dran. Das Potential der neuen Version ist einfach größer.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Sehe ich auch so, viele wünschen sich schon das alte zurück, aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich sehe das Potenzial der neuen Version, ihr könnt so vieles verbessern. Die Community wird es mit der Zeit zu schätzen wissen. 

Ich würde ja am liebsten mithelfen, aber das darf ich sicher nicht .. ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Seltsames Verhalten gab es auch in vB 3.8.x - man hat sich nur über die Zeit daran gewöhnt. Einiges mag hier auch noch nicht rund laufen, aber wir sind dran. Das Potential der neuen Version ist einfach größer.


 
Mag sein das das neue in einiger hinsicht besser ist.

Aber die Sache mit den Bildern stört meines erachtens nach am meisten.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

Unter "Nützliche Links -> Meine Themen" werden die akualisierten Themen -Themen mit neuen Postings werden ganz oben und fettgedruckt dargestellt- auch wieder zu finden sein?
Bislang wird bei mir nur ein einziges Thema (mein selbst erstelltes) dargestellt.

Wäre bitter, wenn diese äußerst nützliche Darstellung nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen würde. Die Themenverfolgung würde ohne diese Darstellung recht schwierig und mühsam werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Als mögliche Alternative gibt es da ja noch das Abo-System mit Benachrichtigung im UCP.


----------



## McZonk (23. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, viele wünschen sich schon das alte zurück, aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Dazu passt der Spruch von Voltaire: Der Mensch liebt den Fortschritt, aber hasst die Veränderung


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dazu passt der Spruch von Voltaire: Der Mensch liebt den Fortschritt, aber hasst die Veränderung


 
Man kann unter Windows Sieben auch die klassische Ansicht aktivieren, dann hat man altes Design und trotzdem ein modernes OS.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Als mögliche Alternative gibt es da ja noch das Abo-System mit Benachrichtigung im UCP.



Danke für den Hinweis ghostadmin. Würde mir aber nicht in den Kopf gehen, warum man auf diese nützliche Darstellung verzichten sollte. Die Alternative wäre dagegen unnötig/unverhältnismäßig umständlich.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis ghostadmin. Würde mir aber nicht in den Kopf gehen, warum man auf diese nützliche Darstellung verzichten sollte. Die Alternative wäre dagegen unnötig umständlich.


 
Naja statt auf irgendeinen Link klickste dann halt auf Kontrollzentrum.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2011)

Noch ein kleiner Bug, im Profildesign speichert er die Hintergrundfarbe für Überschriften nicht 
Wenn der schon bekannt ist sry, probier nur grade etwas rum


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja statt auf irgendeinen Link klickste dann halt auf Kontrollzentrum.



Jo, nachdem ich mir erst jedes Thema, zu dem ich etwas geschrieben habe abonnieren muss. 
Das wäre doch -im vergleich zum bisherigen System- ein Rückschritt!


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Wichtig ist erstmal, dass alle Verbesserungsvorschläge aufgenommen werden und dass sie auch umsetzbar sind. Selbst, dass kleine Symbole verwaschen dargestellt sind oder kleiner oder abgeschnitten sind gehört dazu. Ich denke, PCGHX kann das alles mit unserer Unterstützung innerhalb von 1-2 Monaten schaffen.


----------



## tripod (23. Februar 2011)

feedback:
mir persönlich gefällt das neue design.
bug's hab ich noch keine festgestellt, habe auch noch nicht allzuviel gemacht, ausser gelesen und geantwortet


----------



## Klutten (23. Februar 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Unter "Nützliche Links -> Meine Themen" werden die akualisierten Themen -Themen mit neuen Postings werden ganz oben und fettgedruckt dargestellt- auch wieder zu finden sein?
> Bislang wird bei mir nur ein einziges Thema (mein selbst erstelltes) dargestellt.
> 
> Wäre bitter, wenn diese äußerst nützliche Darstellung nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen würde. Die Themenverfolgung würde ohne diese Darstellung recht schwierig und mühsam werden.


 
Genau diese Funktion aus der alten Software hat die Arbeit im Forum und das Verfolgen von Threads der Tage zuvor sehr übersichtlich gemacht. Ich schließe mich da an und bitte um die Wiederherstellung, sodass man wieder alle Themen sieht, in denen man einen Beitrag abgesetzt hat. 

Ansonsten bin ich derzeit noch etwas verloren. Auch wenn ich die Version ein paar Wochen länger beschnuppern konnte ist die Umgewöhnung erstaunlich schwierig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Ist die Schriftart eigentlich die gleiche wie in der alten Version oder ist das eine andere?
Sieht irgendwie komisch aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2011)

Oha. 
"Alles glänzt so schön neu.."
Naja, sagen wir mal - gewöhnungsbedürftig. Was auf den ersten Blick gefällt ist die neue Schnellwahl für Smielies, ansonsten fällt mir auf, dass die Spalte für Namen/Avatar/Ort usw. etwas unübersichtlicher erscheint als vorher, vielleicht kann man da noch ein wenig Kontrast reinbringen.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Genau diese Funktion aus der alten Software hat die Arbeit im Forum und das Verfolgen von Threads der Tage zuvor sehr übersichtlich gemacht. Ich schließe mich da an und bitte um die Wiederherstellung, sodass man wieder alle Themen sieht, in denen man einen Beitrag abgesetzt hat.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich derzeit noch etwas verloren. Auch wenn ich die Version ein paar Wochen länger beschnuppern konnte ist die Umgewöhnung erstaunlich schwierig.


 Aber sind das nicht die abbonierten Themen?

MfG


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

Nein. Sind nicht die abbonierten Themen. Sondern "Nützliche Links -> Meine Themen". Also nur die, bei denen man auch selbst einen Beitrag hinzugefügt hat.
Ein Abbo kann ich mir zu einem x-beliebigen Thema machen, ohne gepostet haben zu müssen.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Jedes Detail hier finden aber Verdana nicht von Arial unterscheiden... tztz... 
Ja, ist es jetzt die gleiche Schriftart wie auf der Main.

Ich hol mir jetzt mal mein Macbook und werd mal schauen, ob sich die paar Pixel links auf die schnelle fixen lassen sowei die Ansicht eigener Beiträge.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Meint ihr das mit der Meine Beiträge Suche?


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

Herzlichen Dank Falk.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2011)

Bug?
Wenn an einem Thread eine Umfrage angehängt ist, fehlt in der Liste der "Gehe zum ersten neuen Beitrag"-Button 

Ähm ne halt, mein Fehler, es gibt nur noch keinen neuen Beitrag
Aber das Symbol sah so aus als wäre da ein neuer Post. Ist wohl nur ungewohnt, aber ich finde das Symboldesign nicht optimal.
Können "beliebte" Threads nicht wieder rot angehaucht dargestellt werden?


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Nein. Sind nicht die abbonierten Themen. Sondern "Nützliche Links -> Meine Themen". Also nur die, bei denen man auch selbst einen Beitrag hinzugefügt hat.
> Ein Abbo kann ich mir zu einem x-beliebigen Thema machen, ohne gepostet haben zu müssen.


Achso. Ich habe mir das eingerichtet das ich jedes Thema automatisch abboniere, sobald ich etwas dazu schreibe. Kommt quasi auf das Gleiche hinaus und man spart sich einen Klick. 

MfG


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

@ghostadmin: Auch nicht. Aber scheinbar führen viele Wege nach Rom.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Achso. Ich habe mir das eingerichtet das ich jedes Thema automatisch abboniere, sobald ich etwas dazu schreibe. Kommt quasi auf das Gleiche hinaus und man spart sich einen Klick.
> 
> MfG


 
Jap, so habe ich das auch schon immer
Alles bequem im Kontrollzentrum, sobald irgendwo was neues geschrieben wurde


----------



## Squatrat (23. Februar 2011)

Kann man nicht irgendwie das alte Design weiterverwenden?

Das ist mir zu unübersichtlich und spricht mich generell nicht an.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu unübersichtlich und spricht mich generell nicht an.


 Sagt ein derart eindeutiger Satz denn nich schon alles aus?

Ich finde es bevormundend, wenn diejenigen komplett ignoriert werden, die nicht mit dem neuen Design einverstanden sind - war ja bei der Änderung der Main damals irgendwie nicht anders.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

Der Weg über "Nützliche Links -> Meine Themen" war auch sehr bequem  
Und die Trennung "Meine Themen" <-> "Kontrollzentrum" gefiel mir eigentlich gut.

Der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier...


----------



## chris1995 (23. Februar 2011)

ich finde das neue design besser als das alte, es ist aufgeräumter und moderner!
Danke an alle beteiligten!
Chris


----------



## Klutten (23. Februar 2011)

Hier wird das Layout zerrissen...


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sagt ein derart eindeutiger Satz denn nich schon alles aus?
> 
> Ich finde es bevormundend, wenn diejenigen komplett ignoriert werden, die nicht mit dem neuen Design einverstanden sind - war ja bei der Änderung der Main damals irgendwie nicht anders.


 


Klar, weil 5% der User das neue nicht mögen sollen wir jetzt alle auf die neuen Features verzichten?
Is klar.... 


AUßERDEM, das war kein Designupdate ihr Nasen, sondern ist jetzt eine Vollkommen andere Version!


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar, weil 5% der User das neue nicht mögen sollen wir jetzt alle auf die neuen Features verzichten?
> Is klar....


 
5%? Schau dich mal um, wie viele damit nicht einverstanden sind. Kommt mir drastisch mehr vor, gerade bei denjenigen, die schon sehr lange dabei sind.Wenn normalerweise objektive, zuverlässige User fast schon zu flamen anfangen, dann war wohl was falsch.
Wieso auf die neuen Features verzichten? Auf die muss nicht verzichtet werden, wenn man schlichtweg einige "Designfehler" ausmerzt, z.B. der generell zu helle Farbton oder die völlig dämliche Anordnung der Bereiche im Benutzerprofil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> ich finde das neue design besser als das alte, es ist aufgeräumter und moderner!
> Danke an alle beteiligten!
> Chris


 
wo ist es denn aufgeräumter? 

Ich finde, dass der Benutzertitel direkt unter dem Benutzernamen gehört, also ohne Leerzeile und dann die Leerzeile, weil "Errungenschaften" eigentlich Wayne ist.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Du meinst du wirst bevormundet, weil einfach so mirnichts dirnichts eine neue Version verwendet wird, so steht es da.

Das Update hatte aber eben nicht den Sinn das Design großartig zu verändern, es sollte neue Funktionen bringen. Wie z.B. den verbesserten Bilderupload, den ich mir schon ewig wünsche! Lad du mal über tausend Bilder hoch wie ich, da weißte was du gemacht hast! Nervt nämlich.

Klar ist das ein paar Fehler ausgemerzt werden müssen, aber deswegen gleich wieder meckern? Lasst den Leuten die Zeit die sie brauchen, die Jungs haben von 00:00 bis Nachmittags dran gesessen, bis die Fehler behoben waren die man schnell machen konnte oder die die wichtig waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Das Update hatte aber eben nicht den Sinn das Design großartig zu verändern, es sollte neue Funktionen bringen. Wie z.B. den verbesserten Bilderupload, den ich mir schon ewig wünsche! Lad du mal über tausend Bilder hoch wie ich, da weißte was du gemacht hast! Nervt nämlich.


 
Das Design ist aber völlig anders, oder ist dir das nicht aufgefallen und ob der Uploadmanager jetzt besser ist, weiß ich nicht, noch sehe ich das nicht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Februar 2011)

Danke für das umsetzen meiner vorschläge.

noch was die farbliche abhebung von schon gelesenen themen sollte  wieder stärker werden.und allgemein etwas dunkler bitte.

ich mein das sparrt doch strom wenn das bild weniger weiss ist
@Two-Face 
 deine signatur  ist ja geil,,mir ansonsten nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2011)

Hmm, blöd nur, dass hier vieles nicht als Fehler angesehen wird, offenbar scheinen die nun bescheuert aussehenden Profile oder der ComputerBase'sche Farbton absolut gewollt zu sein.  Das sind nicht alles oder eigentlich so gut wie keine Bugs über die ich mich aufrege, sondern einfach die Strukturierung, Menü/Tabellenanordnungen, das Layout. 

Und wenn niemand meckert, woher wollen die Jungs dann wissen, was sie ausbessern sollen? Das hier ist doch ein Feedback-Thread oder?


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich hab hiern Bild für dich.
> Zu finden in den Einstellungen.


 
Ja, schön 
Und wo kann ich die Einstellungen finden?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja, schön
> Und wo kann ich die Einstellungen finden?


 
Kontrollzentrum --> Einstellungen ändern --> ganz unten. 
Aber da diese Einstellung nicht funktioniert, wie wir mittlerweile festgestellt haben, komplett hinfällig.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, blöd nur, dass hier vieles nicht als Fehler angesehen wird, offenbar scheinen die nun bescheuert aussehenden Profile oder der ComputerBase'sche Farbton absolut gewollt zu sein.  Das sind nicht alles oder eigentlich so gut wie keine Bugs über die ich mich aufrege, sondern einfach die Strukturierung, Menü/Tabellenanordnungen, das Layout.
> 
> Und wenn niemand meckert, woher wollen die Jungs dann wissen, was sie ausbessern sollen? Das hier ist doch ein Feedback-Thread oder?


 

Es gibt Kritik, und es gibt konstruktive Kritik
Klar, auf Fehler hinweisen ist wichtig. Habe ich auch gemacht bei Sachen die mir aufgefallen sind. Aber ihr meckert und droht gleich wieder, und das ist Unsinn


----------



## Squatrat (23. Februar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das sind nicht alles oder eigentlich so gut wie keine Bugs über die ich mich aufrege, sondern einfach die Strukturierung, Menü/Tabellenanordnungen, das Layout.



/Sign
Die Farbgebung ist mir auch viel zu hell.

Ich hab den Bildeupload jetzt auch schon beutzt, ich frage mich was daran besser sein soll.
Eigentlich frage ich mich sowieso welchers dieser Features ich brauchen sollte.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2011)

Danke ghostadmin


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Februar 2011)

Das cb forum ist doch OK, mir fehlen da nur die user artikel funktion wie bei PCG ,
die farbabhebungen von schon gelesenen beiträgen ist nützlich, die farbe hier ist etwas zu hell.Ein dunkleres blau für die thread bereiche.
hintergrund OK,rand abstand naja sogerade OK mir wäre das leiber wie bei PHPBB wo links und rechst etwas 10% abstand zum browserrand ist,.zumindest bei meinen forum.PhPbb standard.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Es gibt Kritik, und es gibt konstruktive Kritik
> Klar, auf Fehler hinweisen ist wichtig. Habe ich auch gemacht bei Sachen die mir aufgefallen sind. Aber ihr meckert und droht gleich wieder, und das ist Unsinn


Als ob du immer konstruktiv gewesen bist, bei deinen Kritiken - wenn man sich da an so manch Diskussion in gewissen Rumpelkammer-Threads zurückerinnert.

Punkt ist, ich bin frustriert von diesem neuen Design, es sieht allgemein etwas zu kitischig aus, zu unübersichtlich, zu grell. Was mich auch gewaltig stört ist, dass viele alte Fehler bzw. Macken nicht ausgebessert wurden, so z.B. die total beknackte, ungenaue Suchfunktion oder das umständliche Auswählen weiterer Emoticons. Manches davon wurde auch persönlich der Forenleitung berichtet, aber da konnte angeblich nichts geändert werden. 
Aber ich werde mal eine komplette, detaillierte Liste zusammenstellen, eventuell mit Bildern (dann kann ich ja gleich den angeblich so tollen neuen Upload-Mechanismus testen), was mir alles nicht passt.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Naja Two, aber da musste dich wirklich bei den vB-Entwicklern bedanken, da können die Admins hier eigentlich sogut wie nix dafür.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Als ob du immer konstruktiv gewesen bist, bei deinen Kritiken - wenn man sich da an so manch Diskussion in gewissen Rumpelkammer-Threads zurückerinnert.


 
Ich werde halt auch mal erwachsen
Da erspare ich anderen schonmal den einen oder anderen Kommentar Z.B. habe ich kein Abo mehr für den Laberthread, um nicht ständig in ellenlange Diskussionen mit euch zu geraten


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2011)

Mir ist das egal, wer da eigentich woran schuld ist, ich habe nicht den geringsten Schafsbock dazu, mich mit solch massiven Layoutänderungen abzufinden.

Ach übrigens: Du musst mal deine Signatur bearbeiten, es ist jetzt nicht mehr der Ändern-Button. Offenbar muss dann auch gleich die komplette IG geändert werden....pff.


----------



## Lubio 07 (23. Februar 2011)

Mir gefallen die meisten Änderungen auch ganz gut.
Nur die Farbgebung ist mir zu hell. Geht aber anscheinend vielen so... könnte man das noch irgendwie ändern?


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Unter "Nützlich Links" gibt es jetzt "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" (besseres Wording gerne gesehen), das sollte jetzt die Liste der Threads, in denen man selbst gepostet hat, zurückliefern.

Außerdem ist der Abstand links weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir ist das egal, wer da eigentich woran schuld ist, ich habe nicht den geringsten Schafsbock dazu, mich mit solch massiven Layoutänderungen abzufinden.


 
Da viele Foren die neue Version schon benutzen, bzw. umstellen, wirst du das aber in jedem Forum antreffen. 
Die 4er Version hat mehr Bugs als TDU 2. 



Falk schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Abstand links weg.



Bei mir nicht.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Drück mal Strg-F5, irgendwo klemmt da noch ein CSS im Style. Kann das jetzt zu "hochlast" Zeiten nicht ohne Caching ausliefern. Und wie steht es mit dem Link unter "Nützliche Links"?


----------



## Klutten (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Unter "Nützlich Links" gibt es jetzt "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" (besseres Wording gerne gesehen), das sollte jetzt die Liste der Threads, in denen man selbst gepostet hat, zurückliefern.
> 
> Außerdem ist der Abstand links weg.


 
So arbeitet es sich wieder sehr angenehm. Danke für die schnelle Umsetzung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Drück mal Strg-F5, irgendwo klemmt da noch ein CSS im Style. Kann das jetzt zu "hochlast" Zeiten nicht ohne Caching ausliefern.


 
Jup, jetzt ists besser, fehlt noch der rechte Rand.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2011)

Ebenfalls eine Verzerrung, in diesem Fall auch bei zu langem Threadtitel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hier wird das Layout zerrissen...


 
Wo ist "hier" ?


----------



## Menthe (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jup, jetzt ists besser, fehlt noch der rechte Rand.


 Rechts ist Werbung


----------



## mmayr (23. Februar 2011)

Naja, wenn man das Alte gewohnt ist ....!

Mehr stört mich, dass das PCGHX-App nicht mehr funktioniert!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> Rechts ist Werbung


 
die aber nicht bis zum Rand geht.


----------



## Klutten (23. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist "hier" ?



Der Name des Unterforums ist so lang, dass er eine Spalte darunter angezeigt wird. (rechte Seite im Bild)


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Offenbar muss dann auch gleich die komplette IG geändert werden....pff.


 
Das geht leider nicht, ich kann den Namen nicht ändern. 
@Mod/Admin, bei Zeit aus Ändern bitte Bearbeiten machen.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die aber nicht bis zum Rand geht.


 
Da war auch ein 35px-Rand - ist weg (STRG + R).


----------



## Squatrat (23. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr macht an den Farben noch was.

Das alte Forum hatte was die Farbgebung anging einen gewissen Scharm, hier ist viel zu viel weiß.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> @Mod/Admin, bei Zeit aus Ändern bitte Bearbeiten machen.



Steht da nicht "Bearbeiten" auf dem Button?


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

Eine Bitte hätte ich zu den Reports. In Euren Köpfen sind die Änderungs/Anpassungewünsche sicher vollkommen klar und ausformuliert - ich kenn das *g* Aber mit "Ändern statt Bearbeiten" kann ich beispielsweise nicht viel anfangen, wenn nicht angegeben wird, um welches Element der Seite in welchen Bereich der Seite es sich handelt.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr macht an den Farben noch was.
> 
> Das alte Forum hatte was die Farbgebung anging einen gewissen Scharm, hier ist viel zu viel weiß.


 
Eigentlich machten die Farben damals auch einen Teil eines eigenen Stils aus, der jetzt nur noch anhand der Formen erkennbar ist. Der forentypische Wiedererkennungswert ist irgendwie weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da war auch ein 35px-Rand - ist weg (STRG + R).


Jop, String + R hat geholfen, danke.

Mich interessiert immer noch, wieso der  und der  und der  Smiley kleiner sind als die anderen (also unten bei der Direktantwort)


----------



## Klutten (23. Februar 2011)

@ Falk

Die neue Funktion "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" ist ja schön, aber bisher war es so, dass dort die Threads in der Reihe chronologisch aufgeführt wurden, wie der letzte Beitrag verfasst wurde. Die Reihenfolge ändert sich derzeit nicht, obwohl neue Beiträge geschrieben werden - beispielsweise dieser Thread - er steht bei mir trotz fast sekündlicher neuer Beiträge nicht ganz oben auf der Liste, sondern ungefähr an 5. Stelle.


----------



## Squatrat (23. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die neue Funktion "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" ist ja schön, aber bisher war es so, dass dort die Threads in der Reihe chronologisch aufgeführt wurden, wie der letzte Beitrag verfasst wurde. Die Reihenfolge ändert sich derzeit nicht, obwohl neue Beiträge geschrieben werden - beispielsweise dieser Thread - er steht bei mir trotz fast sekündlicher neuer Beiträge nicht ganz oben auf der Liste, sondern ungefähr an 5. Stelle.


 
Wenn ich den Knopf verwende bauen die Ergebnisse auf einer vor 20 Minuten erstellten Suche auf.


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Umsetztung der gewünschten Funktion. 

Eine Positionierung des "ersten ungelesenen Betrag anzeigen" an den Linken Rand wäre noch eine etwas übersichtlichere Variante.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Falk
> 
> Die neue Funktion "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" ist ja schön, aber bisher war es so, dass dort die Threads in der Reihe chronologisch aufgeführt wurden, wie der letzte Beitrag verfasst wurde. Die Reihenfolge ändert sich derzeit nicht, obwohl neue Beiträge geschrieben werden - beispielsweise dieser Thread - er steht bei mir trotz fast sekündlicher neuer Beiträge nicht ganz oben auf der Liste, sondern ungefähr an 5. Stelle.



Die Suchergebnisse werden gecached - das war aber schon im vB 3.8.x so. Steht oben rechts, wann das generiert wurde. 

Bzgl. der Smileys: da zwingt ein Style die Grafiken auf diese Größe - habs aber noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Smileys: da zwingt ein Style die Grafiken auf diese Größe - habs aber noch nicht gefunden.


 
Ist aus dem gleichen Grund auch dieser -->  nicht korrekt dargestellt?


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aus dem gleichen Grund auch dieser -->  nicht korrekt dargestellt?


 
Genau. Das kriegen wir aber auch noch in den Griff.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht es mit den Zitat Feld aus, muss das hellblau sein?
Etwas dunkler würde besser passen, finde ich jetzt.


----------



## fuddles (23. Februar 2011)

Ich suche noch immer die Möglichkeit im Marktplatz zu bewerten. Hier im Thread finde ich leider kein Statement dazu oder obs einfach noch fehlt.

Und noch ne Kleinigkeit. Habs bis jetzt nicht gelesen.

Im Beitrag ändern Fenster, springt das Symbol für Video einfügen hin und her wenn man den Cursor rauf und runter zieht.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ich suche noch immer die Möglichkeit im Marktplatz zu bewerten. Hier im Thread finde ich leider kein Statement dazu oder obs einfach noch fehlt.


 
Da schau ich gleich mal.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ich suche noch immer die Möglichkeit im Marktplatz zu bewerten. Hier im Thread finde ich leider kein Statement dazu oder obs einfach noch fehlt.


 
Sollte doch in dem jeweiligen Profil unter den Feedback Punkten sein und zwar als "Bestätige Feedback für ABCD" Kann man ja vielleicht auch in dieses Menü da beim Benutzernamen einfügen.^^


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ich suche noch immer die Möglichkeit im Marktplatz zu bewerten. Hier im Thread finde ich leider kein Statement dazu oder obs einfach noch fehlt.


 
Da schau ich gleich mal.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

@ Falk 

Doppelpost 

Kann mir mal jemand die Funktion des Reiters "Classic" erklären ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ab und wann das Problem, dass ein neuer Post von mir gar nicht angezeigt wird.
Ich muss dann den Browser aktualisieren (F5 drücken).
Eben konnte ich nicht mal die letzte Seite des Threads aufrufen und prompt hatte ich (ungewollt) einen Doppelpost drin, als ich zweimal F5 gedrückt hab.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Das ist der Link zur PCGH Classic auf welcher du nur Computer Themen findest / finden solltest.


----------



## Squatrat (23. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist das Forum gerade sehr langsam.

Zudem produziert es ohne mein zutun Doppelposts.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ist der Link zur PCGH Classic auf welcher du nur Computer Themen findest / finden solltest.


 
Finde ich unnötige Platzverschwendung.


----------



## fuddles (23. Februar 2011)

@Ghostadmin
Da wars zu finden. Prima danke dir.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Zum Thema Verkaufs-Threads bewerten: im Marktplatz habe ich in den Threads folgendes Icon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann ich den Verkäufer dann bewerten. Fehlt das bei anderen?


----------



## fuddles (23. Februar 2011)

Der Button Verkäufer Bewerten ist da. Findet man nur im ersten Post vom TE.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Die Bugs bekommen Oberhand...


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Zum Thema Verkaufs-Threads bewerten: im Marktplatz habe ich in den Threads folgendes Icon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir ist es da, steht aber nur! im ersten Post, deshalb werden es vermutlich viele übersehen.

Es tut mir jetzt schon Leid das ich vermutlich nen Hexa-Post hinlegen werde.


----------



## Squatrat (23. Februar 2011)

Das ist Echo.


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Irgendwas hat da gerade geklemmt - jetzt geht es wieder normal. Wir behalten es im Auge.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

quante hat hiermit den offiziellen Rekord im Spam mal wieder gebrochen!

Einen Octapost hat nun wahrlich noch niemand geschafft


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Februar 2011)

Was ist mit dem Forum los? Ist ja echt schlimm hier ... ich fürchte es wäre besser, wenn Falk und co erstmal drei Tage nicht schlafen, um die Bugs auszumerzen ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Forum gibts ein Doppelpost (wenns nur dabei bliebe) Problem!
@ nyso: Er hat eine Laber-Seite gerade mit dem gleichen Post gefüllt


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Tja mixxed_up, meld dich freiwillig und lass dich austrinken


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Forum los? Ist ja echt schlimm hier ... ich fürchte es wäre besser, wenn Falk und co erstmal drei Tage nicht schlafen, um die Bugs auszumerzen ...


 
Wär umsonst, beim nächsten Update wären sie wieder da.


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Die Suchergebnisse werden gecached - das war aber schon im vB 3.8.x so. Steht oben rechts, wann das generiert wurde.


 
Früher wurden die Themen aber nach chronoliogischer Abfolge sortiert (ein neuer Beitrag bringt das Thema auf den ersten Platz).


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Da hat gerade die DB gehangen - das schien aber nichts mit dem Forum selbst zu tun zu haben. Ich hab die Doppelposts hoffentlich alle erwischt und gelöscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Manchmal sieht der Thread so aus...


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

Dann guck mal in den Laberthread. Da gibts nicht nur Doppelposts, da gibts Doppelseiten


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wär umsonst, beim nächsten Update wären sie wieder da.


 
Naja, Einstellungen etc. bleiben ja. Und vieles ist eine Einstellungs/CSS-Sache. Bugs im "core" können wir natürlich in der Tat nicht fixen ohne weiteres.


----------



## Acid (23. Februar 2011)

Mir gefällt es im gesamten eigentlich auch! Ist Modern aber immer noch Übersichtlich 
Das mit den Errungenschaften finde ich auch Genial!! Da könntet ihr, wenn alles mal richtig läuft, spezielle Errungenschaften kreieren!
Wie ich bemerkte wird das langsam auch bei jedem User aktualisiert... ich bekomme alle paar Stunden eine dazu.

Also ich finde es Super und Fehler sind dazu da behoben zu werden  Wenn jeder fleißig hilft und Bugs hier postet, gehören sie schnell der Vergangenheit an!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Acid schrieb:


> Das mit den Errungenschaften finde ich auch Genial!! Da könntet ihr, wenn alles mal richtig läuft, spezielle Errungenschaften kreieren!
> Wie ich bemerkte wird das langsam auch bei jedem User aktualisiert... ich bekomme alle paar Stunden eine dazu.


 
Was findest du daran gut?
Mir ist der Sinn des Ganzen völlig schleierhaft.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was findest du daran gut?
> Mir ist der Sinn des Ganzen völlig schleierhaft.


 
Das ist wahrscheinlich jetzt ein Zusatzfeature von dem Erfahrungssystem das es ja auch schon vorher gab. Jetzt hat es halt etwas mehr Sinn als vorher. Zumindest ein bisschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Dann guck mal in den Laberthread. Da gibts nicht nur Doppelposts, da gibts Doppelseiten


 
Falls du mein verlinktes Bild meinst, guck mal genau hin, da fehlt was, bzw. wird falsch dargestellt, erst mit Browseraktuallisierung ist das behoben.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es halt etwas mehr Sinn als vorher. Zumindest ein bisschen.


 
Ja, genau, mehr als vorher...


----------



## Acid (23. Februar 2011)

Genau so denke ich auch  Das Aktivitätssystem hatte ja wirklich 0 Beachtung bekommen. Und wenn es einige Interessante Errungenschaften gibt ist das ja ein ganz nettes Feature. Ist ja etwa wie ein besonderer Benutzertitel.....


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Oben in der Leiste steht bei mir "Own3r" und dann "Mein Profil". Beide Buttons bringen mich auf meine Profilseite, also finde ich ist der Button "Mein Profil" unnötig .


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Im Kontrollzentrum kann man die bekommenden Verwarnungen nicht mehr "zuschieben", was mit der alten Version noch ging.


----------



## mMn (23. Februar 2011)

Ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich meine Signatur ändere und mir diese anzeigen lassen möchte. Selbst bei einer Signatur die weniger Zeichen hat als meine derzeitige

=> Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf

      * Der Text ist zu groß.

_Edit_: Scheint wohl so gewollt, alles ab Schriftgröße 3 scheint zu "groß" sein. Aber wieso dann die Auswahl bis Größe 7?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Kontrollzentrum kann man die bekommenden Verwarnungen nicht mehr "zuschieben", was mit der alten Version noch ging.


 
Damit hatte ich noch keine Probleme...

Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass auf der Hauptseite das Feld mit den neuesten Beiträgen nicht mehr da ist


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass auf der Hauptseite das Feld mit den neuesten Beiträgen nicht mehr da ist



Meinst du das "Neue Beiträge" was verlinkt ist in der Nav?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass auf der Hauptseite das Feld mit den neuesten Beiträgen nicht mehr da ist


 
Das fehlt mir auch, kommt aber vielleicht noch.

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist, dass mein Beitrag nicht angezeigt wird, den ich gerade geschrieben hab, wenn ein anderer User in der Zeit, in der ich tippe, auch was geschrieben hat und er eher abgeschickt hat als ich. Dann steht sein neuer Post da, meiner aber nicht, ich muss dann den Browser aktuallisiert, damit meiner auch angezeigt wird.
Richtig blöd ist es, wenn die Seite gerade voll wird (also mit dem neuen Post des anderen Users), dann ist mein Post komplett weg, weil die neue Seite nicht angezeigt wird, ich muss dann auf die Startseite gehen und dann wieder in den Thread rein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Meinst du das "Neue Beiträge" was verlinkt ist in der Nav?


 
Da wieß ich jetzt nicht genau, was du meinst!
Das war bei der alten Startseite das Forums relativ weit unten in der rechten Hälfte!


----------



## Falk (23. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da wieß ich jetzt nicht genau, was du meinst!
> Das war bei der alten Startseite das Forums relativ weit unten in der rechten Hälfte!


 
A, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst. Wird wieder kommen.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Februar 2011)

Auf pcgh.de gibt es links unten doch nen Feld: Diskussionen bei PCGH Extreme


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

ein Screenshot hab ich nicht, aber ich weiß genau, was du meinst, da standen immer die letzten Posts drin, die im Forum gepostet wurden, quer durch.
Eine kleine Ausgabe der "neue Beiträge" Seite.


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2011)

Könnte man das Feld bei Direkt antworten nicht etwas höher machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Das ganze Ding müsste größer werden, wenn man ein/zwei Zitate drin hat, dann sieht man nichts mehr, da der Ausschnitt zu klein ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

Bevor ich mit dem Gemecker anfange - echte Bugs:

- heute Nachmittag kam ich gar nicht ins Forum (ca. ab 14:00, um 16:00 immer noch nicht)

- Die Formatierung einiger der komplexeren Posts in meinem Tagebuch ist im Arsch. Keine Ahnung, ob es an der neuen Schriftart oder der neuen Bilderdarstellung oder der neuen Forumsbreite liegt - aber eigentlich sollte das alles eher für mehr denn weniger Platz sorgen. Ich tippe also darauf, dass ein Käfer dafür sorgt, dass (bei geringer bis mittlerer Fensterbreite) Text über Bilder gelegt wird oder sich Bilder gegenseitig überlappen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...um-0db-wakue-pc-5-schritten-3.html#post942834
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...m-0db-wakue-pc-5-schritten-3.html#post1384078

- Wenn ich den Waküguide öffne (andere große/text- oder linkreiche Threads mögen sich ähnlich verhalten), nimmt Opera (10.10) reproduzierbar für eine gewisse Zeit keine Eingaben an ("keine Rückmeldung"). Das es inakzeptabel ist, wenn der Ladevorgang in einem Tab die Nutzung anderer unterbindet, muss ich wohl nicht näher erklären.

- Gleicher Thread. Unmittelbar nach dem Laden folgt dann eine weitere Phase (schätze mal bis zu 5-10 Sekunden, aber nicht ganz so gut reproduzierbar), in der der Ladevorgang (angeblich?) abgeschlossen ist, in der ich aber nur sehr ruckelig und langsam scrollen kann und in der ein Klick auf eine der internen Verlinkungen keine sorfortige Rückmeldung bringt. Eher ein Schönheitsfehler, aber es ist irritierend, wenn der Browser nicht reagiert und auch nicht anzeigt, dass er am laden ist.


- vermutlich kein Bug, sondern Versämniss: Die "Antworten" Schaltfläche unter dem Thread führt nicht zur "Antworten"-Ansicht, sondern füllt nur vorgemerkte Zitate ins Quick-Reply ein. Zumindest ich sehe in dieser Funktion keinerlei Nutzen (denn das Quick-Reply-Feld ist zu klein, um mit Zitaten zu antworten, es merkt sich eine Größenauswahl nicht und wenn er jedesmal die Größe anpasst, ist es im Vergleich zu erweiterten Ansicht ein "slow-reply"), zumindest sollten an dieser Stelle aber beide Funktionen zugänglich sein.

_- Edit:_ Ein weiteres Element, dass sich Größenänderungen nicht mehr merkt, ist die Editoransicht im erweiterten Modus. Deren Standardgröße wird dem Namen aber ebenfalls nur eingeschränkt gerecht.

_- Edit2:_ Noch ein Formfehler. Die Übersicht im Benutzerkontrollzentrum fällt (aufgrund des Einstellungsbalkens) schmaler aus, als die normale Übersicht. Der Grenzwert für die Breite der Antworten&Hits Spalte ist so gewählt, dass bei minimaler Forumsbreite eben gerade so drei Spalten für die Darstellung benötigt werden. Die 3-4 Pixel könnte man extrem Locker in der halbleeren Spalte mit Autor&Zeit des letzten Posts einsparen.

_- Edit4:_ Vermutlich nur kosmetische Auswirkungen: Ich kann die Verwarnungen im Profil nur bei normalen Nutzern einsehen. Muss ich bei Admins&Mods auch nicht können, konnte ich aber, also "its a bug, not a feature" und das es nicht mal bei mir selbst geht, ist merkwürdig.




Gaming_King schrieb:


> Also ich finde das aktuelle neue Forendesign ABSOLUT SCHRECKLICH! Da macht es echt keinen Spaß mehr hier auf PCGHX rumzustöbern...



*sign* - wobei mich Farben und Schaltflächengestaltung nicht stören. Aber diese enorme Platzverschwendung...
Obwohl die Zeilenlänge jetzt deutlich höher ist (=unangenehm hoch, aber ich geb dem Forum mal bis Ende der Woche, ob ich mich dran gewöhnen kann), passen meist nur 2 Posts zeitgleich auf den Bildschirm 
Der Schnellantworten Dialog unten ist so riesig, dass ich nicht mehr mit "Ende" ans Ende des Threads posten kann, weil dieses jetzt deutlich mehr als eine Bildschirmhöhe vom Ende der Seite entfernt ist  




PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal die Farben der Quickpolls angeschaut? Dagegen ist das Gemeldete alles nix. Ansonsten lief es doch ganz gut für den ersten großen Schritt.



Was ist mit den Farben? Die Gestaltung der Balken ist anders (=potthässlich), aber wenn ich mir den Wahlthread angucke, dann sind zumindest die ersten 6 (d.h. alle wichtigen  ) Farben gleich geblieben. (glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass es früher noch ~4 weitere gab?)




Klutten schrieb:


> Genau diese Funktion aus der alten Software hat die Arbeit im Forum und das Verfolgen von Threads der Tage zuvor sehr übersichtlich gemacht. Ich schließe mich da an und bitte um die Wiederherstellung, sodass man wieder alle Themen sieht, in denen man einen Beitrag abgesetzt hat.



*ins gleiche Horn stoß*: Der direkte Link zum Kontrollzentrum (d.h. mein meistgenutzter Link überhaupt) fehlt in der Menüleiste. Aktuell habe ich keinen kürzeren Weg als Aktionen->Einstellungen->Benutzerkontrollzentrum gefunden, um eine Übersicht mit abonnierten/aktualisieren Themen und PMs zu erhalten. Das sind ~2,5 Klicks mehr, als man sich wünscht und 2 mehr, als ich akzeptieren möchte.




ghostadmin schrieb:


> @Mod/Admin, bei Zeit aus Ändern bitte Bearbeiten machen.



@Admin: Das gilt auch für die Forenregeln (2.4). Bei der Gelgenheit mal die sinnlose Schriftformatierung aus 3. entfernen.



Edit3:
Mal weg von Aussagen, hin zu Fragen: Über jedem Avatar sehe ich eine wechselnde Zahl von Symbolen ohne ersichtliche Funktion und mit irrationalen Mouseovern, nebst Titel "Errungenschaften". Ich weiß ja, dass das Design gerne Platzverschwendet - aber was ist der Hintergedanke hinter dieser Platzverschwendung?

Edit6:
A propos Platzverschwendung: Lassen sich wenigstens die drei-vier Leerzeilen über jeder Signatur deaktivieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - vermutlich kein Bug, sondern Versämniss: Die "Antworten" Schaltfläche unter dem Thread führt nicht zur "Antworten"-Ansicht, sondern füllt nur vorgemerkte Zitate ins Quick-Reply ein. Zumindest ich sehe in dieser Funktion keinerlei Nutzen (denn das Quick-Reply-Feld ist zu klein, um mit Zitaten zu antworten, es merkt sich eine Größenauswahl nicht und wenn er jedesmal die Größe anpasst, ist es im Vergleich zu erweiterten Ansicht ein "slow-reply"), zumindest sollten an dieser Stelle aber beide Funktionen zugänglich sein.
> _- Edit:_ Ein weiteres Element, dass sich Größenänderungen nicht mehr merkt, ist die Editoransicht im erweiterten Modus. Deren Standardgröße wird dem Namen aber ebenfalls nur eingeschränkt gerecht.



Sehe ich auch so, wenn, wie ich und du ja gerne mal, mit sehr langen und sehr vielen Zitaten antworten will, muss man sowieso in den erweiterten Antwortbereit gehen, weil man auch nur da eine gute Vorschau hat.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Zu ruyvens letzten beiden Punkten: gibt es beides. Kontrollzentrum sogar als direkten Link. Ein Klick von überall im Forum. Halbe klicks waren leider nicht drin.


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *ins gleiche Horn stoß*: Der direkte Link zum Kontrollzentrum (d.h. mein meistgenutzter Link überhaupt) fehlt in der Menüleiste. Aktuell habe ich keinen kürzeren Weg als Aktionen->Einstellungen->Benutzerkontrollzentrum gefunden, um eine Übersicht mit abonnierten/aktualisieren Themen und PMs zu erhalten. Das sind ~2,5 Klicks mehr, als man sich wünscht und 2 mehr, als ich akzeptieren möchte.


 

Musste ich auch erst suchen^^

Ist jetzt rechts oben, zwischen Mein Profil und Abmelden. Leider etwas deplatziert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Zu ruyvens letzten beiden Punkten: gibt es beides. Kontrollzentrum sogar als direkten Link. Ein Klick von überall im Forum. Halbe klicks waren leider nicht drin.



"beiden Punkten"?
Ich habe, glaube ich, nur einen Punkt, den man mit "gibt es" beantworten konnte (Kontrollzentrum) - welchen meiner vielen Punkte beantwortest du noch?
An der Stelle der Hinweis: Es sind mitlerweile wesentlich mehr Punkte geworden ("Edit7"). Obwohl ich den Tab mit dem Thread mitlerweile mehrfach neu geöffnet habe, wurden mir nie neue Antworten angezeigt - erst Strg+F5 hat mich von der Illusion beraubt, die letzte noch wache Person zu sein.
Daraus ergeben sich zwei Dinge:
- Bitte nochmal mein Post überfliegen, da sind einige weitere Punkte, auch Bugs, hinzugekommen
- "Edit8": Bug. Irgendwas hat sich am Zusammenspiel zwischen Forum und Cache geändert - und es hat schwerwiegende Auswirkungen aufs Postverhalten.




nyso schrieb:


> Musste ich auch erst suchen^^
> 
> Ist jetzt rechts oben, zwischen Mein Profil und Abmelden. Leider etwas deplatziert



Ui. Die Leiste hab ich noch gar nicht bemerkt. An die Position kann ich mich aber gewöhnen, nimmt so wenigstens keinen Platz weg. (rechts außen wäre aber besser. Nutzt die Ecken!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Stelle der Hinweis: Es sind mitlerweile wesentlich mehr Punkte geworden ("Edit7"). Obwohl ich den Tab mit dem Thread mitlerweile mehrfach neu geöffnet habe, wurden mir nie neue Antworten angezeigt - erst Strg+F5 hat mich von der Illusion beraubt, die letzte noch wache Person zu sein.



Den Bug hab ich auch schon erwähnt, hoffentlich wird das gefixt, ist echt nervig.

Übrigens ebenso nervig wie die gespeicherten Zitate, die in den neuen Post wieder mit aufgenommen werden, obwohl man darauf schon lange geantwortet hat.


----------



## Standeck (24. Februar 2011)

Sieht gut aus die neue Version. Echt ansprechend. Hat mir sofort gefallen.


----------



## Leandros (24. Februar 2011)

Naja, geht so. Bin gottseidank eh net viel am Desktop. 80% meiner Posts kommen per Android.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Bug hab ich auch schon erwähnt, hoffentlich wird das gefixt, ist echt nervig.
> 
> Übrigens ebenso nervig wie die gespeicherten Zitate, die in den neuen Post wieder mit aufgenommen werden, obwohl man darauf schon lange geantwortet hat.


 
Zumal wenn man zum x-ten mal auf "Antworten" geklickt und damit den ganzen Schrott ins Quick-Reply eingefügt hat, nur um sich nach dem Klick auf "erweitert" gleich wieder zu ärgern, weil jetzt eine riesige Zitat-only-Vorschau die ersten 1-1,5 Bildschirmhöhen einnimmt...
Aber der Bug ist so offensichltich schwerwiegend, da hab ich keine Angst, dass er untern Tisch fällt.

Da macht mir unangenehmer Kleinkram mehr sorgen, sowas wird schnell mal auf "später" und dann "aufs nächste Update" verschoben, dass seinerseits dann noch ein paar Jährchen braucht.

Kleinkram+1: Der Unterschied zwischen den Symbolen für neues/altes Post ist so klein, dass ich das ganze beinahe als Bug/"gar kein Unterschied" gemeldet hätte. Vermute mal, das Leute mit schlechter Farbwiedergabe ihn gar nicht bemerken.


Noch ne Frage:
Unter dem ganzen anderen Schrott unterm Avatar wird (manchmal - aber nicht immer?) die Zeile "Feedback-Punkte" angezeigt. Watdat?


Edit:
Noch ein kleines Update zum Thema "Höhen lassen sich nicht mehr ändern" und "Ende der Seite ist was ganz anderes als Ende des Threads": Die Linkbacks lassen sich nicht mehr einklappen. Für nicht-Mods egal, aber ich wollte jetzt nicht aufhören müssen, nur um mir ein halbes Dutzend+ Seiten in der Höhe einzusparen. Ggf. ist das auch für die oben gemeldeten Probleme im Waküguide verantwortlich - der hat extrem viele davon und ich würde mal vermuten, dass die Namen von den jeweiligen externen Seiten nachgeladen werden müssen.?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage:
> Unter dem ganzen anderen Schrott unterm Avatar wird (manchmal - aber nicht immer?) die Zeile "Feedback-Punkte" angezeigt. Watdat?


 
Wozu der Kram gut sein soll, entzieht sich mir komplett.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Abstand links weg.





ZAM schrieb:


> Da war auch ein 35px-Rand - ist weg (STRG + R).


 
Yes, klasse kommt schon ganz anders vorallem größer rüber
Die Smylies sind jetzt auch wieder rechts vom Antwortfeld

@quanti und ruyven
feedback punkte sind anscheinend die Marktplatzbewertungen


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wozu der Kram gut sein soll, entzieht sich mir komplett.


 
Mir auch. Wenn du dir dann in der Übersicht die ganzen möglichen Errungenschaften anschaust fehlen dann sowiso die Hälfte. Irgendwie brauch das doch niemand oder sind wir bei Steam und bekommen Achievments?


----------



## Teldor1974 (24. Februar 2011)

Mir gefällt das neue Forum weit aus besser als das vorherige 
Kommt der app auf meinem Handy sehr nahe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleinkram+1: Der Unterschied zwischen den Symbolen für neues/altes Post ist so klein, dass ich das ganze beinahe als Bug/"gar kein Unterschied" gemeldet hätte. Vermute mal, das Leute mit schlechter Farbwiedergabe ihn gar nicht bemerken.


 
+2: Das gleiche gilt für die Symbole in der Threadübersicht. Riesig groß, aber recht wenig Kontrast.


----------



## Operator (24. Februar 2011)

Das design ist ganz fency aber die Lade zeiten sind auf Mac OS X mit Opera sagen wir "mies" könnte aber daranliegen das da 40+ tabs offen sind 
Das neue  neue Beiträge Button hat mich ganze 5 minuten gekostet zufinden un zu knechten


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Unter "Nützlich Links" gibt es jetzt "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" (besseres Wording gerne gesehen), das sollte jetzt die Liste der Threads, in denen man selbst gepostet hat, zurückliefern.


 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Umsetzung


----------



## XeonB (24. Februar 2011)

Finde es echt gelungen schlicht schön übersichtlich


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2011)

Ja ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Bei mir, Chrome, FF und IE, dauert das Aufrufen des Forums auch länger als noch bei Alten.

Ist das normal, weil jetzt quasi daran gearbeitet wird oder liegt es an dem größeren Umfang?

MfG


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. Februar 2011)

Kann man den ganzen schmodder unter dem benutzernamen (errungenschaften, wohnort, usw.) ausblendbar machen, so wie z.b die benutzerbilder?


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Ich finde auch, das bestimmte Links unnötig sind. Dass auch mein Nickname und "Mein Profil" dasselbe sind, ist klar, aber unnötig. Genauso wie der Reiter Classic und generell das Hinundherspringen zwischen PCGH und PCGHX ist misslungen.

Dass als vorerstlösung "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" hinzugefügt wurde ist aber wieder gut, schnelle Umsetzung.


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2011)

Gerade der Reiter Classic ist mir wichtig. Man kann jetzt aus dem Forum entweder zur alten Startseite, oder eben zur Classic springen, so wie ich das möchte.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

*Wichtig, betrifft Quick-Reply:*
Nachdem ich das Multi-Quote bei Quickreply auf das Plugin, welches den kompletten Editor an dieser Stelle zur Verfügung gestellt hat zurückführen konnte, habe ich es erstmal deaktiviert. Im Quickreply gibt es jetzt also erst einmal wieder nur die "Basis"-Funktionen, dafür spinnt es nicht rum wenn man zitiert. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich weniger nervig und führt zu keinen Verwirrungen. Das Problem ist den Admins/Mods leider beim Testen durch die Lappen gegangen, da wurde anscheinend nicht so viel zitiert im Test-Forum


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Habe ich schon gemerkt, ich wollte mich gerade eben beschweren, weil das am Netbook eben so wichtig ist und shcnell geht mit dem Quick-Reply. Jetzt habe ich keine Smileys mehr, also da fand ich den buggy multi-quote nicht soo schlimm erstmal bis es gefixt wird. ^^


WIeso steht hier unten bei diesem Thread eigentlich immer "Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen" ???


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht machen wir es über eine spezielle Usergruppe, damit jeder selbst entscheiden kann, welche "Quickreply"-Version er haben will. Aber einen offensichtlichen Bug für alle drin lassen (vor allem wenn man es so einfach ändern kann) ist ja keine Lösung. Und die wichtigsten Smileys sind von Hand doch schneller getippt als geklickt   

Und das "Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen" kommt daher, dass da jeweils der nächste Thread in der Liste verlinkt ist.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen wir es über eine spezielle Usergruppe, damit jeder selbst entscheiden kann, welche "Quickreply"-Version er haben will. Aber einen offensichtlichen Bug für alle drin lassen (vor allem wenn man es so einfach ändern kann) ist ja keine Lösung. Und die wichtigsten Smileys sind von Hand doch schneller getippt als geklickt
> 
> Und das "Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen" kommt daher, dass da jeweils der nächste Thread in der Liste verlinkt ist.


 
Ja, wie wäre es, wenn irh einfach den Bug fixt und wieder die richtige Version reinstellt. Das ist besser 
Ich kenne übrigens nicht alle smileys als code auswendig.. Das kann man nicht verlangen

Ich kann die hier:  

Aha, danke, das ist auch mal gut zu wissen.... ^^


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Das ist ja der Plan den Bug zu fixen. Aber für die Zwischenzeit ist es sauberer, eine funktionierende Version zu benutzen.


----------



## Miezekatze (24. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde, aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal 

Wenn ich oben auf meinen Benutzernamen klicke oder auf "Mein Profil" lande ich bei beidem bei dem selben Inhalt, nämlich auf meinem Profil *war sehr schwer zu erraten* ... find ich ein bisschen unnötig.

Ich dacht ich teil das mal mit


----------



## MerciundDanke (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe eben schon mal danach gesucht, leider erfolglos.
Vorher konnte ich in meinem Profil meine bisherigen Beiträge und Themen alle durchsuchen. Diese Option finde ich jetzt leider nicht mehr. - So bin ich nämlich immer vorgegangen um zu sehen, ob es da etwas neues gibt...
Gibt es diese Möglichkeit gar nicht mehr oder ist die nur gut versteckt? Ich kann nämlich nur noch auf meinen jeweils letzten Beitrag zugreifen, leider..

Edit: Okay, wenn ich was "beigetragen" habe und hier dann auf meinen Namen klicke, dann komme ich dort hin. Trotzdem ist der Weg ganz schön umständlich..


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Wenn ich oben auf meinen Benutzernamen klicke oder auf "Mein Profil" lande ich bei beidem bei dem selben Inhalt, nämlich auf meinem Profil *war sehr schwer zu erraten* ... find ich ein bisschen unnötig.
> 
> Ich dacht ich teil das mal mit



Danke  Aber ist ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich kritisch oder störend.


Btw@all: Das Fußball-Tippspiel funktioniert wieder korrekt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte noch eine bitte, könntet ihr an den symbolen etwas ändern?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die grauen Symbole ergeben für mich irgendwie keinen logischen Grund und verwirren einen vorallem da das erste Symbol doch auch grau sein sollte oder?.
Aber ob der Thread beliebt ist oder nicht interressiert mich genauso wie wenn in China ein Reissack umfällt.
Verwendet doch lieber das blau als ungelesen und grau als gelesener Thread.

PS. Wie kann ich hier ein Bild in originalgröße einbinden und nicht immer die verkleinerte Version?


----------



## Progs-ID (24. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob schon etwas dazu gesagt wurde, schreibe es aber einfach mal hier hin.

Zur Hervorhebung von PCGH.de und Classic im Forum, könntet ihr die beiden Buttons komplett nach links oder rechts verschieben. Das wäre mein Vorschlag dazu. 

Ansonsten komme ich mit dem neuen Forum gut klar. Die englischen Begriffe sind zwar gewöhnungbedürftig, man kommt mit der Zeit aber rein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Bug:
Wenn ich im Wakü Forum auf alle Threads als gelesen markieren gehe verschwindet das Auswahlmenü nicht und die Threads werden nicht als gelesen markiert.(erst wenn man händisch Aktuallisiert)


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Noch etwas allgemeines: ich habe die Styles jetzt als Dateien gespeichert, sodass sie nicht mehr aus der Datenbank geladen werden müssen. Nachdem sich das eingependelt hat sollte es dazu beitrage, dass das Forum schneller dargestellt wird.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Bug:
> Wenn ich im Wakü Forum auf alle Threads als gelesen markieren gehe verschwindet das Auswahlmenü nicht und die Threads werden nicht als gelesen markiert.(erst wenn man händisch Aktuallisiert)


 
Das ist immer erst nach dem Reload sichtbar - dein Browser bekommt sonst nichts davon mit.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2011)

Was ich mir jetzt unabhängig von einer Gesamtbeurteilung wünschen würde, wäre eine Schriftart/-dicke, die leichter zu lesen ist. Kommt mir ein bisschen dünn vor. Jedenfalls habe ich mehr Probleme, als zuvor beim Lesen. Irgendwie wirkt auch alles ein bisschen kleiner.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hier wird das Layout zerrissen...


 
Sollte jetzt passen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich kann kaum die ungelesenen Beiträge von den gelesenen unterscheiden.
Und schön fände ich es auch, wenn es bei sehr großen Threads auch am Ende die letzten drei Seiten dargestellt werden, also nicht nur die ersten drei des Threads.
Wenn ich mich da reinklicke, muss ich meist wieder zurückblättern, weil die neuesten Beiträge eben nicht auf der letzen Seite, sondern 1-2 Seiten davor anzutreffen sind.


----------



## Stevii (24. Februar 2011)

Wie kann man denn jetzt jemanden im Marktplatz bewerten, wenn mann im Kaufgesuche Thread etwas angeboten bekommt?
Weil im Verkäufe Forum stehts ja unterm Avatar.
Im Kaufgesuche Forum aber leider nicht bei denen, die mir was anbieten..
Und wie kann der Verkäufer mich bewerten?

Finde dazu leider nichts.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2011)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ansonsten komme ich mit dem neuen Forum gut klar. Die englischen Begriffe sind zwar gewöhnungbedürftig, man kommt mit der Zeit aber rein.



Wir leiden da etwas unter Betriebsblindheit. Wenn englische Begriffe auftauchen, bitte auch melden, aber bitte mit Details, damit wir nachvollziehen können, in welchen Bereich wir die anpassen/suchen müssen. Also Beispielsweise "Button XYZ, wenn man eine neue Antwort erstellt ist noch englisch", statt "Da ist noch ein Button englisch"


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das ist immer erst nach dem Reload sichtbar - dein Browser bekommt sonst nichts davon mit.


 
Bei anderen Forenbereichen klappts aber ohne manuelle aktualisierung, scheint aber mit den Unterforen in verbindung zu stehen denn bei der Rumpelkammer gehts auch nicht.
Probiers mal aus


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn jetzt jemanden im Marktplatz bewerten, wenn mann im Kaufgesuche Thread etwas angeboten bekommt?
> Weil im Verkäufe Forum stehts ja unterm Avatar.
> Im Kaufgesuche Forum aber leider nicht bei denen, die mir was anbieten..
> Und wie kann der Verkäufer mich bewerten?



Im Profil der jeweiligen User gibts den Tabreiter "Marktplatz-Punkte" - Darin ist ein Link "Bestätige Feedback für".


----------



## Squatrat (24. Februar 2011)

Also an der Performance muss noch was verbessert werden.

Die Ladezeiten sind doppelt bis dreifach so lange.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Die Ladezeiten sind sehr lang geworden, teilweise wird der neue Post erst dargestellt, wenn man den Browser mit F5 aktualisiert.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Ihr müsst möglichst schnell verbessern, dass man ungelesene Beiträge von gelesen Beiträgen unterscheiden kann. Und dass ihr "Meine Beiträge" und "Themen mit meinen Beiträgen" zu "Meine Beiträge" wieder zusammenfasst. Dort sollen alle meine Beiträge mit einer Minivorschau und das Thema angezeigt werden. Macht es in der Hinsicht einfach wie bei der alten Forensoftware. Dass wenn etwas ungelesenes dazugekommen ist, wo man einen Beitrag geschrieben hat, es dick geschrieben ist.

Übrigens ist nun die PCGHX-App buggy, es wird kaum mehr etwas fett markiert wenn etwas ungelesen ist. Übrigens ist bei den von mir geschriebenen Beiträgen usw. alles noch völlig unsortiert. Wann sidn die wieder nach der Zeit sortiert, dass der zueletztgeschriebene oben ist ?!

Wenn ich bei der Forensoftware mitverbessern dürfte, direkt, würde ich das machen. Ich werde euch nicht alles einzeln genau beschreiben, wo was falsch steht!!

Übrigens lädt PCGHX deutlich langsamer als davor.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir leiden da etwas unter Betriebsblindheit. Wenn englische Begriffe auftauchen, bitte auch melden, aber bitte mit Details, damit wir nachvollziehen können, in welchen Bereich wir die anpassen/suchen müssen. Also Beispielsweise "Button XYZ, wenn man eine neue Antwort erstellt ist noch englisch", statt "Da ist noch ein Button englisch"


 
Na dann, fast das gesamte Errungenschaftssystem ist noch auf Englisch. 

Schade das die erweiterte Schnellantwort wieder weg ist, sollte auf jeden Fall wieder kommen. 

Als nächstes solltet ihr euch unbedingt um die Beitragsicons kümmern! In meinen Augen ist es sehr wichtig das man diese so anpasst, dass man sie gut und deutlich unterscheiden kann, dies ist derzeit nicht gegeben und stört beim Suchen, Posten und Stöbern im Forum.

Achja und ihr solltest die Schrift im gesamten Forum für "normalen Text" wieder auf #000000 umstellen, das ist derzeit irgendein Grau und dadurch nicht so gut zu lesen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Na dann, fast das gesamte Errungenschaftssystem ist noch auf Englisch.
> 
> Schade das die erweiterte Schnellantwort wieder weg ist, sollte auf jeden Fall wieder kommen.
> 
> Achja und ihr solltest die Schrift im gesamten Forum für "normalen Text" wieder auf #000000 umstellen, das ist derzeit irgendein Grau und dadurch nicht so gut zu lesen.



Genau so ist es. Glatt von mir unterstützt. Hängt euch da bitte kurz ran, Leute!


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Erstmal haben wir (jedenfalls bei uns gefühlt) ein wenig am Speed gedreht. Kann das da draußen jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht es aus mit der "Themen mit eigenen Beträgen" Ansicht? Ist da eine häufigere Aktualisierung möglich (zB immer wenn man auf den Button klickt wird eine neue Suche gemacht)?

Zu den Englischen Begriffen habe ich noch was (falls ihr euch mal langweilt ): In den Kasten "Berechtigungen" sind ein paar Begriffe mit "x are an" beschriftet


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Erstmal haben wir (jedenfalls bei uns gefühlt) ein wenig am Speed gedreht. Kann das da draußen jemand bestätigen?


 
Najaa, nicht unbedingt, den Thread hier aufzurufen hat jetzt knapp 7 Sekunden gedauert und ich hab kein Modem. 

Das Absenden eines Beitrags oder der Änderung ist auch recht träge, im alten Forum ging das zack zack, Klick drauf und Post war da.

Edit sagt: Schwankt recht stark, jetzt unter 3 Sekunden.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Das Aktualisieren dauert mind. 2 Sekunden. Wie wenige Leute arbeiten gerade an der Forensoftware ?! Mich regt das fast auf, ich könnt ja gerne mit nem kleinen Trupp hier einen Tag mit der Software arbeiten und fertig wär das Ding


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Die Stats auf der Forumhome sind auch in Englisch, aber das waren sie glaub ich im alten Forum auch. 
Wär aber trotzdem schön wenn man es umändern würde, sonst sieht das alles so zusammengebastelt aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Erstmal haben wir (jedenfalls bei uns gefühlt) ein wenig am Speed gedreht. Kann das da draußen jemand bestätigen?


 
Nö, ich merke keinen Unterschied zu vorher.


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied gemerkt. Was ich nicht so gut finde, dass die Smileys aus dem "Direkt Antworten" Feld verschwunden sind.

Edit: So langsam wird das Forum schneller


----------



## Kaktus (24. Februar 2011)

Also mich stört extrem das ich unter "Meine Beiträge" nicht sehe wo neue Beiträge dazu gekommen sind und wo nicht. Das versaut mir den Spaß ganz gehörig.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2011)

Ich frage mich, was ihr da vor dem Monitor macht. Ich hocke hier in Paris mit einer vollkommen überlasteten Leitung (Messe SIMA) und habe *keine* Probleme mit dem Speed. 

Firefox 3.6.13 WIn 7 32bit


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied gemerkt. Was ich nicht so gut finde, dass die Smileys aus dem "Direkt Antworten" Feld verschwunden sind.



Sagte Falk ja, muss erst mal so sein, weil es einen Bug mit dem Zitieren gibt.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was ihr da vor dem Monitor macht. Ich hocke hier in Paris mit einer vollkommen überlasteten Leitung (Messe SIMA) und habe *keine* Probleme mit dem Speed.
> 
> Firefox 3.6.13 WIn 7 32bit


 
Das neue Forum ist deutlich langsamer als das alte und das alte war schon im Vergleich zu anderen Foren sehr langsam.
Es dauert gefühlt mehrere Sekunden, ehe eine Antwort im Thread zu lesen ist und manchmal gar nicht, dann muss ich den Browser aktualisieren.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2011)

Dann hast du Probleme mit deinem Browser. Die anfänglichen Performance-Probleme habe ich auch hier zu spüren kommen, aber jetzt ist es sehr gut.

Edit

"mehrere Sekunden gefühlt" läuft hier innerhalb von zwei Sekunden max. ab (wenn überhaupt). Das empfinde ich, als ausreichend.

Und den Beitrag habe ich jetzt zur Probe fünfmal aktualisiert. Auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

Hey, danke, dass das "Latest Posts"-Fenster wieder da ist


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir baut sich die Seite wesendlich schneller auf als voher??
nun macht endlich den kontrast und farben deutlicher,es ist alles zu hell.
Bevor ich wiedereinmal im warte modus komme.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran, dass ich hier die Werbung geblockt habe. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Werbung mal wieder Bockmist baut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dann hast du Probleme mit deinem Browser. Die anfänglichen Performance-Probleme habe ich auch hier zu spüren kommen, aber jetzt ist es sehr gut.



Nun ja, wechselnde Browser, wechselnde OS, wechselnde Rechner und immer das gleiche Ergebnis.
Da würde ich mal daraus schließen, dass es nicht an mir liegt.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Hier noch ein Bug.

Und zwar in der neuen Latest Post-Funktion. Klickt man das Thema an, kommst man zum Startpost und nicht zum aktuellsten Post.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, wechselnde Browser, wechselnde OS, wechselnde Rechner und immer das gleiche Ergebnis.
> Da würde ich mal daraus schließen, dass es nicht an mir liegt.


 
So ca 2 Sekunden sind doch in Ordnung, viel schneller war das alte Forum auch nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, wechselnde Browser, wechselnde OS, wechselnde Rechner und immer das gleiche Ergebnis.
> Da würde ich mal daraus schließen, dass es nicht an mir liegt.


 
Vielleicht dein Provider? Die Probleme habe ich auch hin und wieder mal zu Hause mit 1und1.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab einige Probleme, ich muss noch nen Testaritkel fertig machen, aber das Bilder einfügen macht mich echt rappelig
Ich kann die Bilder leider nich zentrieren, geht das bei jemanden? Oder ist das auch ein Bug.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Aber ich gehe doch mal davon aus, dass eine neue, modernere Software das beschleunigt, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall, also, wo ist der Fortschritt?



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Vielleicht dein Provider? Die Probleme habe ich auch hin und wieder mal zu Hause mit 1und1.


 
Dass 1&1 nicht der Hit ist, weiß ich, aber früher war es eben besser, die neue Version ist sehr langsam und ich hab schon Chrome laufen, weil das ja angeblich der schnellste Browser ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder zentrieren geht, aber ich schreibe den BB-Code immer selbst, also einfach ein [center][/center] drum machen.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> ```
> [CENTER][IMG]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/customavatars/avatar27967_5.gif[/IMG][/CENTER]
> [/code]
> ```



So sollte es gehen.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank , teste ich gleich.
Aber sonst funzt alles besten.

Noch ne Frage, kann ich auch wieder die Bilder als Miniaturansicht einbinden und dann das Große darauf verlinken?


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Sollte aber eigentlich einfacher gehen oder ??

Wenn die neue FOrensoftware langsamer ist als die davor, sehe ich das nicht als Fortschritt an... Alles sehr unausgereift hier.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Also bei mir hats geklappt wie man sieht, auch über diesen neuen Weg mit dem Dateimanager und dem WYSIWYG Editor Zeugs.
Alternativ kann man im Editor ja auch einfach auf den zentrieren Button klicken. 

Wenn Bilder als Anhang eingebunden werden, sollten sie bei einem Klick vergrößert angezeigt werden, ansonsten:

[url=http://www.pcghx.de/irgendwas.html][img]http://www.pcghx.de/irgendeinbild.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ich gehe doch mal davon aus, dass eine neue, modernere Software das beschleunigt, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall, also, wo ist der Fortschritt?



Woanders (neue Funktionen, Optik, etc). Oder was soll jetzt der Offtopic-Kram mit dem Fortschritt und dem Zynismus dahinter?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass 1&1 nicht der Hit ist, weiß ich, aber früher war es eben besser, die neue Version ist sehr langsam und ich hab schon Chrome laufen, weil das ja angeblich der schnellste Browser ist.



"Angeblich". Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und hier läuft alles mit gewohntem Speed.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2011)

Ja das geht aber aus unbekannten Gründen bei mir nicht leider


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Woanders (neue Funktionen, Optik, etc). Oder was soll jetzt der Offtopic-Kram mit dem Fortschritt und dem Zynismus dahinter?



Das war nur eine Feststellung meinerseits und eher eine rhetorische Frage.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> "Angeblich". Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und hier läuft alles mit gewohntem Speed.


 
Ich hab mal genauer geguckt und da gibts einige Dinge, die geladen werden und da hängt er dann (irgendwelche dot Org Webseiten), kann das Werbung sein, die einfach sehr träge ist?


----------



## Kaktus (24. Februar 2011)

Also Speed Probleme habe ich hier gar nicht mit 1&1 und Firefox. Keine Ahnung was ihr da für Probleme habt. Mich stört einfach das alles überladen wirkt. Und wie gesagt, unter eigenen Beiträgen wird mir nicht angezeigt welche Threads neue Beiträge haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2011)

Bei mir läuft Adblock (Ausnahme IVW-Zählpixel). Ohne Werbung hat man auch keine Sorgen.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Ja das geht aber aus unbekannten Gründen bei mir nicht leider


 
Im Editor wird es halt nicht zentriert angezeigt, wenn du aber mehrere Thumbnails zentrieren willst bist du mit einem simplen [center][/center] Tag um alle Bilder sowieso besser beraten da es viel schneller und einfacher geht.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2011)

Und nur um es nochmal deutlich zu machen. Die PCGH-Admins können nichts für die Werbung. Wer sich darüber beschweren möchte, macht hier die Falschen dumm an.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Das Forum selbst (ohne die Werbung) lädt nichts von extern nach. Nicht einmal die Javascript-Bibliotheken. Leider haben wir wie schon gesagt keinen Einfluss darauf, was der Vermarkter anstellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Und nur um es nochmal deutlich zu machen. Die PCGH-Admins können nichts für die Werbung. Wer sich darüber beschweren möchte, macht hier die Falschen dumm an.



Meistens sieht das aber bei mir so aus.... (siehe Pfeil im Bild) und das dauert dann eben schon mal 5 Sekunden, bis was passiert.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Ein kleiner Bug: Wenn ich das Bild, welches ich hier heute um 15 Uhr in Postnummer 458 eingefügt habe über diesen neuen "Bilderbearbeiter" erneut bearbeiten will, geht es nicht. Es wird mir nur ein schwarzes Feld mit nem drehenden Kringel angezeigt, da kann ich warten wie lange ich will.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2011)

Es produziert aber scheinbar nach wie vor Doppelposts.


----------



## Squatrat (24. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir hat die Geschwindigkeit jetzt zugenommen und ist erträglich geworden.

Hat jedoch noch nicht altes Niveau.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab noch eine Frage zum Bilderupload und zwar, wieso kann ich die Bilder nicht gleich in das Album reinladen in die sie sollen sondern muss sie dort erst hinein verschieben?
Oder finde ich nur die Option nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Das Bearbeiten eines Posts dauert auch recht lange, ehe das gespeichert wird.
Und jetzt hatte ich wieder ein Zitat von früher drin, obwohl das schon beantwortet war.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Bearbeiten eines Posts dauert auch recht lange, ehe das gespeichert wird.
> Und jetzt hatte ich wieder ein Zitat von früher drin, obwohl das schon beantwortet war.


 
Das mit den beantworten ist mir auch aufgefallen - wir schauen mal was sich daran machen lässt.


----------



## ph1driver (24. Februar 2011)

Wo finde ich denn meine Bilder/Alben im Kontrollzentrum?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Da wo sie immer waren? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/33597-ph1driver-albums.html 
Ansonsten sind sie jetzt auch bei den Anhängen drin.


----------



## ph1driver (24. Februar 2011)

Bin da immer über das Kontrollzentrum auf der rechten Seite in der Liste draufgekommen. Da ist es ja jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn meine Bilder/Alben im Kontrollzentrum?


 
Da finde ich sie auch nicht mehr, was schade ist, wenn ich jetzt einen eigenen Smiley einbauen will, muss ich sehr umständlich navigieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> *Wichtig, betrifft Quick-Reply:*
> Nachdem ich das Multi-Quote bei Quickreply auf das Plugin, welches den kompletten Editor an dieser Stelle zur Verfügung gestellt hat zurückführen konnte, habe ich es erstmal deaktiviert. Im Quickreply gibt es jetzt also erst einmal wieder nur die "Basis"-Funktionen, dafür spinnt es nicht rum wenn man zitiert. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich weniger nervig und führt zu keinen Verwirrungen



Das Einfügen von Zitaten ins Quick Reply beim Klick auf "antworten" ist aber geblieben.



> Das Problem ist den Admins/Mods leider beim Testen durch die Lappen gegangen, da wurde anscheinend nicht so viel zitiert im Test-Forum



Admins, definitiv den Admins. Mods sind per Definition unschudlig 



Falk schrieb:


> Erstmal haben wir (jedenfalls bei uns gefühlt) ein wenig am Speed gedreht. Kann das da draußen jemand bestätigen?



Ich merk keinen Unterschied, komplexe Threads ala WaGuide legen weiterhin den Browser lahm (übrigens auch wenn man sie im Hintergrund öffnet), der Rest des Forums schleicht sich genauso dahin, wie es das vorm Update gemacht hat (womit ich als Multitabber aber keine Probleme habe)



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es produziert aber scheinbar nach wie vor Doppelposts.



Kann ich bestätigen.


Aber Danke erstmal, dass der Bereich um den Avatar abgespeckt wurde. Weitere Anregungen für dieses Baustellchen:
- Martplatzpunkte nur im MP einblenden
- den Rest via Usereinstellungen abwählbar machen
Wenn dann noch die Leerzeilen verschwinden, sind wir wenigstens wieder bei ~3 Posts/Bildschirmseite.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab jetzt nicht die gesamten 50 Seiten gelesen.

Also, die Sache mit dem Speed kann ich bestätigen, das Forum ist arg lahm geworden im Vergleich zu vorher und zu anderen Foren.

Das das Qucikreply wieder abgespeckt wurde, gefällt mir so gar nicht, ich hoffe der Bug ist schnell gefixt. Besonders zum Posten von Bildern fand ich es praktisch, direkt Zugriff auf "Anhänge verwalten" zu haben, und die Smiley Leiste war auch super (und da dürfen ruhig noch ein paar mehr Smileys rein.)

EDIT, Versuch 2: Also das Speichern des eigentlichen Posts hat ewig gedauert, da hat erst ein Refresh geholfen. Dann hab ich versucht zu editieren (man hat das gedauert bis das Feld mal aufging), EDIT gespeichert, wieder ewige Ladezeit. Nach ca. 20s F5 gedrückt, und was seh ich. Mein EDIT ist gar nicht angenommen worden. Ich hoffe, es wird jetzt mal gespeichert. Also auf ein neues *klick*


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Zum Speed: wir haben gerade noch GZIP für JS/CSS aktiviert (ich will nichts hören, sowas kann man mal übersehen ) und stellen morgen die Datenbank auf InnoDB um (da das einen Lock auslöst ist das Forum da kurz offline, das will ich euch nicht antun  das sollte aber helfen was das langsame Speichern angeht)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Dieses Mal hats sogar 20 Sekunden bis zum speichern des Posts gedauert und schwupps war es ein Doppelpost.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Edit:

Ach, verdammt..


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2011)

Autokiller677 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt die gesamten 50 Seiten gelesen.



Toll. Und jetzt?

@ Topic:

Das neue System zum Bilder hochladen gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, ermöglicht es einem doch sehr einfach, bereits anderswo hochgeladene Bilder erneut zu verwenden.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Zum Speed beim Antworten/Ändern noch etwas: anscheinend killt die erweiterte Statistik unten auf der Seite etwas die Datenbank bzw. löst einen Lock aus. Bevor wir auf innoDB umgestellt haben werde ich das erstmal deaktivieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Zum Speed: wir haben gerade noch GZIP für JS/CSS aktiviert (ich will nichts hören, sowas kann man mal übersehen ) und stellen morgen die Datenbank auf InnoDB um (da das einen Lock auslöst ist das Forum da kurz offline, das will ich euch nicht antun  das sollte aber helfen was das langsame Speichern angeht)



Bei den von mir gemeldeten Performanceschwächen ändert das nichts.

Mal ne Frage: Habt ihr eine interne Liste, wo erstmal alles reinkommt, was man hier meldet, oder soll man gelegentlich vergangene Meldungen in einem neuen Post nochmal zusammenfassen, damit sie nicht untergehen?

Anm.:
Ich schließe mich übrigens denen an, die Verdana gegenüber Arial bevorzugen. Wenn ihr Forum und Main einheitlich haben wollt, solltet ihr erste umstellen. Gerade wenn man was schnell überfliegen möchte, sind die etwas größeren Abstände von Verdana schön.


_Edit_: Der Multi-Quote-Bug ist zurück. Zumindest wenn man die "zitieren" Funktion nutzt. (bei der ich es übrigens auch bevorzugen würde, wenn sie nicht über quick-reply laufen würde)


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei den von mir gemeldeten Performanceschwächen ändert das nichts.
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Habt ihr eine interne Liste, wo erstmal alles reinkommt, was man hier meldet, oder soll man gelegentlich vergangene Meldungen in einem neuen Post nochmal zusammenfassen, damit sie nicht untergehen?
> 
> ...


 
Hm...Trotzdem seltsam, warum es erstmal weg war.

Zu den Meldungen: wenn du die im Internen sauber zusammenstellen könntest (duplikate Filtern) wäre das prima...


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Februar 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Toll. Und jetzt?


Sry, es sollte natürlich nicht heißen.
Beim ersten Edit Versuch hatte ich es korrigiert, aber der ist ja verloren gegangen, beim 2. ist es mir durchgegangen.

Hab es jetzt nochmal korrigiert, und diesmal wurde auch in gewohnter Geschwindigkeit gespeichert, also so 1-2 Sekunden. Mal sehn, wie lang es bei diesem Post dauert. EDIT: Ging auch sehr flott, offenbar ist das Problem aus der Welt.

Allerdings bin ich jetzt beim klick auf "Bearbeiten" direkt im erweiterten Editor gelandet.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Es wäre auch schön wenn ihr die gemeldeten Fehler und Vorschläge auch im Startpost sammeln würdet und dazuschreiben würdet welche bereits behoben sind, welche in Arbeit sind etc. So hat jeder User immer einen eindeutigen Überblick.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2011)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Sry, es sollte natürlich nicht heißen.
> Beim ersten Edit Versuch hatte ich es korrigiert, aber der ist ja verloren gegangen, beim 2. ist es mir durchgegangen.


 
So macht's allerdings ein bisschen mehr Sinn..


----------



## b0s (24. Februar 2011)

Bitte macht die Schrift größer! Es ist fürchterlich, statt bequem aus 80-90cm Distanz zu lesen, muss ich meine Augen stark anstrengen oder die Seite vergrößern, was in nicht optimalem Layout und unscharfen Bildern resultiert. Bitte geht nicht davon aus, dass jeder User 1920x1080 auf nem 27" LCD hat, wo jeder Pixel riesig ist. Abgesehen von den Buchstaben in Beiträgen gilt das ebenso für Sondertexte wie im Marktplatz (siehe z.B.: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...iskussionsthread-marktplatzregeln-2011-a.html ).

Und der Bitte auf Verdana zurückzugehen schließe ich mich an, ist deutlich angenehmer zu lesen für kurze bis mittellange Textabschnitte.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update:

- Thread-Icons (ob gelesen oder ungelesen) sind eindeutiger
- Schrift ist rein schwarz (#000000)
- Performance ist rein technisch betrachtet zwingend besser
- der Hintergrund ist nicht mehr rein weiß, die Seite damit nicht mehr so hell

Was noch offen ist (und als nächstes auf der Liste steht):
- Sticky Threads besser abtrennen
- Quick-Reply mit allem wieder aktivieren
- die Übersicht in Themenübersichten verbessern


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2011)

Mir gefällts erstmal gut. 
Was mich allerdings sehr stört ist das für die Briefsymbole ein so starkes Rot verwendet wird .
Eine dezentere Farbe wäre meiner Meinung nach zu bevorzugen (vllt. was Oranges nehmen?).


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Es ist noch viel zu machen, aber man kommt voan. Das ist doch schonmal gut 

Ihr kennt ja nun unsere Verbesserungshinweise und Bugreports


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, einiges können wir schnell beheben, anderes nicht. Ist eben auch für uns eine neue Software, und live Betrieb ist schon noch etwas anderes als eine Testumgebung


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne das. Es ist immer gut, das so aufzuteilen, dass sich einer um die Community kümmert, die Hinweise alle aufnimmt für das ganze Team und die schnellen Sachen behebt bzw. verbessert und sich die anderen um die Sachen kümmert, die länger brauchen.

Ist nen super Tipp von mir, falls ihr das nicht so macht, funktioniert. Habe ich selbst erfahren


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein kleines Update:
> 
> - Thread-Icons (ob gelesen oder ungelesen) sind eindeutiger


 
Seh ich das richtig gibt jetzt blaue,rote und graue Icons?
Soll das mit den unterschiedlichen Farben bleiben oder einigt ihr euch auf eine.
Ganz einfach wäre zB. wie es bis jetzt auch im alten war
Ungelesen = blaues Icon (oder rot ist mir egal gefällt mir sogar besser als blau)
Gelesen = graue Icon


----------



## Bruce112 (24. Februar 2011)

für mich persöhnlich ist der besser geworden ausser das es kleiner geworden ist ich weiß nicht ob es mit IE 9 explorer zusammenhängt .
Zb. pc gameshardware sticker ist klein .


----------



## crankrider (24. Februar 2011)

also ein Kompliment, es hat zwar noch VerbesserungsPotezial,
aber Ihr habt es schon ganz gut gemacht und Ihr fixt die angesprochenen Bugs/Probleme
super schnell, RESPEKT 

Aber über eins muss ich doch motzen/fragen, Bilder Probleme, Anhänge verwalten sieht jetzt zwar super
aus, man hat ne Menge Optionen und eine schöne Übersicht, aber wie zur Hölle kann ich jetzt Bilder 
einfügen, entweder bin ich zu blöde geworde, oder die 4 Stunden Schlaf waren zu wenig, aber irgendwie blicke
ich da nicht ganz durch 

Falls es hier schon nen Fried dazu gibt, zum neuem Tool dann reicht mir ein Link, falls nicht, dann bitte eine kleine Erklärung 

vielen Dank

lg

crank


----------



## Taitan (24. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das neue Layout unnötig breit/gespreizt. Das ist vielleicht eine Sache der Gewohnheit, aber in der Lesbarkeit hat es sich nicht _verbessert._

Just 2cm Senf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Und der Bitte auf Verdana zurückzugehen schließe ich mich an, ist deutlich angenehmer zu lesen für kurze bis mittellange Textabschnitte.


 
Da mache ich mit, Verdana ist angenehmer zu lesen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2011)

Ich warte jetzt mal zwei Wochen ab, bis was sich dahin alles geändert hat, dann poste ich hier mal ausführlich, was ich dann immernoch nicht haben will.  

Bis dahin werd' ich mich hier eher zurückziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Zu den Meldungen: wenn du die im Internen sauber zusammenstellen könntest (duplikate Filtern) wäre das prima...


 
Ich dachte eigentlich erstmal nur an meine Meldungen, aber ich werd mal gucken, ob ich die Zeit finde zumindest ab einer bestimmten Seite alles aufzulisten.

An der Stelle noch ein weiterer Fehler:
Es gibt keine Links mehr zu Einzelpost.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich erstmal nur an meine Meldungen, aber ich werd mal gucken, ob ich die Zeit finde zumindest ab einer bestimmten Seite alles aufzulisten.
> 
> An der Stelle noch ein weiterer Fehler:
> Es gibt keine Links mehr zu Einzelpost.


 
Ja, den Fehler haben wir auch schon bemerkt - nur gibt es die Einstellung in der aktuellen vBSEO-Version nicht mehr; Da hatte ich auch ein großes "WTF?!" im Gesicht, sonst hätte ich das schon längst aktiviert


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich erstmal nur an meine Meldungen, aber ich werd mal gucken, ob ich die Zeit finde zumindest ab einer bestimmten Seite alles aufzulisten.



Mach das mal, wenn du da Unterstützung brauchst, dann kannst du mich fragen, helfe da gern.


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe keine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme. Löscht mal den Browser Cache.

Könnte man das Feld "Direkt antworten" etwas höher machen. Dieser schmale Streifen ist etwas unkomfortabel.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Wazu ist der eingerahmte Antwort+ Button eigendlich da?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie zum Teufel binde ich das Bild in Originalgröße in mein Thread  ein?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Februar 2011)

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Direkte Antwort sehr abgespeckt hat. Die Smilieys waren da schon sehr gut platziert! Genauso sind die untersten Smileys immer abgeschnitten.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Ja, den Fehler haben wir auch schon bemerkt - nur gibt es die Einstellung in der aktuellen vBSEO-Version nicht mehr; Da hatte ich auch ein großes "WTF?!" im Gesicht, sonst hätte ich das schon längst aktiviert


 
Ich zitier mich hier mal selbst, hat sich aufgeklärt. Kein Bug, ein Feature. Das vBSEO-Support-Forum sagt dazu:



> This is not a bug. vBulletin 4 offers a new permalink structure for posts thats why keeping a different setting for Forum Permalinks was not needed. Thats why Forum Permalinks option is dropped from vBSEO 3.5.0 - vBulletin 4 version only.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Könnte man den zitierten Text farblich noch etwas abheben?
Das Hellblau ist kaum zu sehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Na der Antwort-Button ist zum antworten da. 
Ein Doppel- oder Dreifachklick darauf und der ganze Editor öffnet sich.


----------



## Squatrat (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn man mehrere Posts zieteren will bleiben die Zitate angewählt selbst wenn man den Beitrag schon geschrieben hat.

Geschwindigkeit ist jetzt viel besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Jup, den Bug hatte ich eben auch wieder.
Zitat vom letzen Post noch aktiv und schon stands wieder mit drin.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Kann die Hintergrundfarbe bei Zitaten etwas dunkler sein, damit es sich besser abhebt ?

Könnt ihr die Schriftgröße der Nicknamen links größer machen und die Daten darunter ein kleines bisschen ?

Denn sonst wirkt das alles auf sehr klein gezwungen. Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Denn sonst wirkt das alles auf sehr klein gezwungen. Danke



Stimme dir da zu, die Schrift ist allgemein recht klein geraten.
Wenn ich weiter weg sitze, dann kann ich die Texte nicht mehr lesen, früher konnte ich das noch.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe endlich auf ein nächsten "kleines Update " .

Wird langsam Zeit. Also nächstes soll das Quick Reply wieder richtig sein. =D


----------



## b0s (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte man den zitierten Text farblich noch etwas abheben?
> Das Hellblau ist kaum zu sehen.


Im gegenzug zum restlichen sehr übertriebenen Minimalismus (kaum Kontraste, kaum Hervorhebungen, alles sehr klein, sehr gedrungen wirkend) finde ich die Zitat-Hervorhebung sehr stimmig. Hab mit nem S-IPS Panel da aber wohl auch die besseren Karten als die Mehrheit der TN-User.


----------



## Hagrid (24. Februar 2011)

Ich vermisse den fetten Kasten mit den letzten Beiträgen und so, der unten bei den Online-Usern war.. 

greetz Hagrid


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Na der Antwort-Button ist zum antworten da.
> Ein Doppel- oder Dreifachklick darauf und der ganze Editor öffnet sich.


 
Einmal anklicken ist man im Direktantwortenfeld (klasse kann ich auch so anklicken wenn ich eh schon so weit unten bin)
Doppelklick wusste ich nicht das es sowas im Browser gibt (bin ja nicht auf meinem Windowsdesktop), aber da gibts ja dann auch wieder unterm direktantwortenfeld den Erweitert Button.

Ergo meiner Meinung nach immernoch sinnlos.


----------



## b0s (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn du einmal auf den + Antworten Button klickst, werden alle per + hinzugefügten Zitate (rechts unten bei jedem Beitrag) in das Direkt Antworten Feld übernommen. Das war bei der alten Version nicht möglich.

Ein Doppelklick leitet dann eben direkt in den erweiterten Editor um.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Finde ich auch eine gute Funktion. Den Multiquote in Kombination mit dem neuen Quick Reply empfinde ich persönlich als sehr tolle Verbesserung!


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Ah jetzt ok verstehe


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Habe die Schriftart um ein Pixel erhöht und endlich mal auf "komplett" Schwarz gestellt (das war in Postings noch kein Schwarz). Ich muss zugeben, ich empfinde es jetzt auch als besser lesbar.

Die neuen Postings unten auf der Seite sind leider derzeit deaktiviert, da es extrem negative Auswirkungen auf die Performance hatte - da hat das Plugin anscheinend noch einen Bug.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Deine Schriftvergrößerungsmaßnahmen dürfen etwas größer ausfallen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Ich plädiere noch mal für den Rückgang zu Verdana.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch die Schriftart in Firefox gezoomt. Kann man wirklich besser lesen als vorher. Irgendwie finde ich aber die Symbole nun etwas matschig.


----------



## Hagrid (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Schriftart um ein Pixel erhöht und endlich mal auf "komplett" Schwarz gestellt (das war in Postings noch kein Schwarz). Ich muss zugeben, ich empfinde es jetzt auch als besser lesbar.
> 
> Die neuen Postings unten auf der Seite sind leider derzeit deaktiviert, da es extrem negative Auswirkungen auf die Performance hatte - da hat das Plugin anscheinend noch einen Bug.



Och schade 

Ich kann die Schriftveränderung im Moment leider nicht nachvollziehen, ich benutze gerade eure geniale App für Android.
Funktioniert besser als gedacht :thumbup:

greetz Hagrid


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich plädiere noch mal für den Rückgang zu Verdana.


 
Habe das mal bei höheren Stellen angebracht, das es wenigstens eine Abstimmung geben soll. Ist leider nicht so schnell gemacht, weil dann ja auch wieder die Schriftgrößen zusammen passen müssen


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Hagrid schrieb:


> Och schade
> 
> Ich kann die Schriftveränderung im Moment leider nicht nachvollziehen, ich benutze gerade eure geniale App für Android.
> Funktioniert besser als gedacht :thumbup:
> ...



Ja, die App ist super 

Aber riskieren, dass es Doppel-Posts gibt bzw. das Posten jeweils ewig dauert ging einfach nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2011)

Ein Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Im Kontrollzentrum: Großes Briefsymbol vor den Thread direkt als Link zum ältesten neuen Beitrag, statt des winzigen doppelpfeil dahinter. Oder dazu. Das Symbol wirkt irgendwie überflüssig, wenn es keine Funktion hat.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Gäbe es ne Möglichkeit das man die Farbgestalltung vom ganzen Forum selber einstellen kann wie im eigenen Profil?
Wie ist das mit den gelesen und ungelesen Icons bekommen die alle noch ne einheitliche farbe  oder bleiben jetzt die 3 Farben?
Hab ja vorher schon ein Vorschlag gebracht zb. Rot oder Blau für Ungelesen und Grau für gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Habe das mal bei höheren Stellen angebracht, das es wenigstens eine Abstimmung geben soll. Ist leider nicht so schnell gemacht, weil dann ja auch wieder die Schriftgrößen zusammen passen müssen


 
Kein Thema, aber schön, dass du das mit aufgenommen hast.


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2011)

Hat sich schon was bei der chronologischen Darstellung der Liste im "Themen mit meinen Beiträgen" getan?


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Farbgebung und Schriftgrößen müssen optimiert werden. Fassen wir das unter diesem Punkt mal zusammen ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Februar 2011)

War Gestern erstmal geschockt.
Alles anders,seitenverkehrt,neu...

Werde das neue Design erst mal ne zeit lang Testen (eingewöhnen),bevor ich eine Meinung abgebe.


MFG


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Hat sich schon was bei der chronologischen Darstellung der Liste im "Themen mit meinen Beiträgen" getan?



Bei mir ist die chronologisch, sortiert nach den letzten Beiträgen (siehe Anhang).


----------



## ClareQuilty (24. Februar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Hat sich schon was bei der chronologischen Darstellung der Liste im "Themen mit meinen Beiträgen" getan?


Also ich kann an der Stelle wieder nur das Abonnement-System empfehlen. Einfach in den Einstellungen einstellen, dass automatisch abonniert wird. Und schon hat man alle Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen schön übersichtlich und aktuell im Kontrollzentrum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Der Abstand vom Text im Post zum Strich, unter der die Signatur ist, finde ich recht groß. Muss der Abstand so groß sein?


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Abstand ist denk ich schon passend. Hab so schon ein oder zwei mal gedacht die Signatur gehört zum Beitrag -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab jetzt die Pixel nicht gezählt, aber im Vergleich zur alten Version ist das schon eine Menge und bei der alten hatte ich keine Probleme gehabt, Signatur vom Text zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Version mit Verdana erstellt, die ist noch nicht perfekt (weil die Schriftgrößen etc. jetzt noch auf Arial stehen), aber für Beispielbilder für einen Quickpoll wird es wohl reichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht es mit ungelesenen Benachrichtigungen aus?
Ich kriege kaum mit, wenn ich eine bekomme, man sieht es nicht, wenn man nicht genau draufguckt.
Kannst du das farblich abheben (leuchtend grelles grün oder so ), wenn man noch ungelesene Benachrichtigungen hat?


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit ungelesenen Benachrichtigungen aus?
> Ich kriege kaum mit, wenn ich eine bekomme, man sieht es nicht, wenn man nicht genau draufguckt.
> Kannst du das farblich abheben (leuchtend grelles grün oder so ), wenn man noch ungelesene Benachrichtigungen hat?



Geht bestimmt, hat aber nicht so eine hohe Prio 

Davon ab:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a-54.html#post2735789


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Geht bestimmt, hat aber nicht so eine hohe Prio



Solange du das im Hinterkopf behälst. 



			
				Falk;2735812
Davon ab:

[url schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/142145-offizieller-feedback-und-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a-54.html#post2735789[/url]



Verdana sieht etwas gedrückt aus (sowas hattest du aber ja gesagt, dass es noch nicht perfekt ist), aber die Lesbarkeit ist schon besser (finde ich jetzt).


----------



## Falk (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, bei Verdana müsste man wieder etwas kleinere Schriftgrößen nehmen, damit das alles passt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Danke Falk, dann mal abwarten, was die anderen davon halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mach das mal, wenn du da Unterstützung brauchst, dann kannst du mich fragen, helfe da gern.



Wenn ich dazu komme, werde ich einfach ab einem bestimmten Post hier sammeln und wenn du möchtest, darfst du dann die älteren Posts nach weiteren Hinweisen durchsuchen.




Falk schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich hier mal selbst, hat sich aufgeklärt. Kein Bug, ein Feature. Das vBSEO-Support-Forum sagt dazu:



Ich sag jetzt mal nicht, wie ich die gerne nennen würde...
Zugegeben: Sie haben endlich dafür gesorgt, dass ein Permalink auch ein Permalink ist - aber ab und zu möchte man eben einfach ein einzelnes Post verlinken und nicht nur ein bestimmtes Post in einem Thread. (ich für meinen Teil lasse z.T. Posts geöffnet, auf die ich noch reagieren möchte und fahre dann einfach den Rechner hoch, beim nächsten mal lädt Opera die dann neu. Klappt wunderbar, wenn es nur das Post selbst ist, aber mit permalink wird zeitgleich der Thread geladen und damit als gelesen makiert  )



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stimme dir da zu, die Schrift ist allgemein recht klein geraten.
> Wenn ich weiter weg sitze, dann kann ich die Texte nicht mehr lesen, früher konnte ich das noch.



Die Schriftgröße an sich ist imho gleich geblieben, aber Arial ist einfach einen Tick kleiner und vor allen Dingen deutlich enger, als Verdana.




b0s schrieb:


> Im gegenzug zum restlichen sehr übertriebenen Minimalismus (kaum Kontraste, kaum Hervorhebungen, alles sehr klein, sehr gedrungen wirkend) finde ich die Zitat-Hervorhebung sehr stimmig. Hab mit nem S-IPS Panel da aber wohl auch die besseren Karten als die Mehrheit der TN-User.



*volle Zustimmung* Die aktuellen Zitatkästen sind eindeutig ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung und die Farbe finde ich nahezu perfekt. Ich versteh auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso ein Abschnitt, der durch die Einrahmung und Einrückung bereits dem Textfluss entrissen ist, noch eine kräftige Unterlegung braucht. So ein Kontrast mitten im Textblock würde mich eher stören.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ein Doppel- oder Dreifachklick darauf und der ganze Editor öffnet sich.


 
goil. Das muss einem mal einer sagen 
(wobei ich weiterhin einen seperaten Button für "erweitert" bevorzugen würde. Denn Doppelklick markiert auch gleich noch den Text auf dem Button)


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich finde ich Arial eigentlich die beste Schriftart, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir hier bei PCGHX aufgefallen ist, dass es auf Dauer nicht so komfortabel zu lesen ist wie mit Verdana. Arial sieht besser aus, Verdana macht das Forenleben aber einfacher. 

Übrigens:

Auf meinem Profil, Reiter "Aktivitätssystem" wird jetzt gar nichts mehr angezeigt. Bitte fixen.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> 
> Auf meinem Profil, Reiter "Aktivitätssystem" wird jetzt gar nichts mehr angezeigt. Bitte fixen.


 
Kann ich hier nicht nachvollziehen, der Aktivitätssystem-Reiter wird bei dir ganz normal angezeigt und hat auch Inhalt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

Ist jetzt komischerweise wieder normal. ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Februar 2011)

Kann es sein das bei den PNs auch was nicht hinhaut ?
Ich hatte welche bekommen und beantwortet. Nun werten mir die beantworteten immer noch als unbeantwortet angezeigt.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das bei den PNs auch was nicht hinhaut ?
> Ich hatte welche bekommen und beantwortet. Nun werten mir die beantworteten immer noch als unbeantwortet angezeigt.


 
Du meinst da wird dann nicht der Umschlag mit dem kleinen grünen Pfeil angezeigt?


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

Auf meiner iPhoneApp werden übrigens ungelesene Sachen gar nicht mehr fett markiert, sondern sind genauso wie gelesene. Da sist erst seit der neue Forensoftware. EIn Update für die PCGHXApp kam ja nicht raus.

Die App startet sich auch ab und zu einfach neu ohne Grund. Ziemlich buggy das Ganze..


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Auf meiner iPhoneApp werden übrigens ungelesene Sachen gar nicht mehr fett markiert, sondern sind genauso wie gelesene. Da sist erst seit der neue Forensoftware. EIn Update für die PCGHXApp kam ja nicht raus.
> 
> Die App startet sich auch ab und zu einfach neu ohne Grund. Ziemlich buggy das Ganze..



Meinst du PNs oder normale Beiträge? Davon ab sollte die App lieber in dem passenden Thread diskutiert werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Du meinst da wird dann nicht der Umschlag mit dem kleinen grünen Pfeil angezeigt?


 
Jo ich hab die PNs gestern bekommen und dann auch geantwortet. Aber heute wurden sie als unbeantwortet gezeigt. Dann hab ich die nochmal beantwortet und siehe da jetzt ist ein solcher Grüner Pfeil. Zuerst war er nur Grau.

Achja Bilder geht immer noch nicht richtig.Ändert ihr da noch was ?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

@ Nobody 2.0

Ich hab auch mal nachgeschaut wegen den PN´s.  Bei mir ist alles normal.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

Die PN's sind auch bei mir normal.

@ Falk

Ich meine die normalen Beiträge.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?styleid=22 (<- wer Verdana mag)


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass zB im User-CP die Seitenzahlen bei einer geringen Auflösung von dem Symbol der Stichwörter überlagert werden, also kann man sie nicht wirklich benutzen.


----------



## Markusretz (25. Februar 2011)

Finde die neue Version gar nicht so schlecht.
Ist halt gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber mit der Zeit wird man sich daran schon noch gewöhnen.

Aber einen kleinen Vorschlag habe ich trotzdem noch:

Ich bin hauptsächlich ein stiller Mitleser und nutze die Abofunktion für die Threads sehr häufig.
Aktuell habe ich immer die sofortige Benachrichtigung gewählt und schaue 1-2mal am Tage meine Emails durch.

Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass wenn man zwischendurch mal schnell was im Forum nachschauen will alle Emails noch einmal (bei vielen Antworten auch mehrfach) kommen und dann etwas quaos im Thunderbird herrscht.

Die Funktion mit den unterschiedlichen Symbolen finde ich etwas unübersichtlich und nutze sie daher auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre es daher nicht möglich auf eine andere Variante umzusteigen?
Ich zeige mal ein paar Screenshots von einem anderen Forum, in dem dies für mich sehr gut und übersichtlich gelöst ist (hoffe dies ist erlaubt)

PS: Beim klick auf die Zahl komme ich sofort auf den ersten neuen ungelesenen Beitrag und beim klick auf dem Threadtitel zum ersten Beitrag des Threads




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich über eure Meinungen sehr freuen


Gruß Markus

PS: Doch noch eine Frage 
Wenn ich die Übersichtsseite offen habe wo alle ungelesen Beiträge drinnen stehen (erstes Bild) und ich nicht alle Threads öffne (wo ungelesene Beiträge vorhanden sind), bleiben die dann weiterhin als ungelesen markiert?


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2011)

@Falk
Also, die Danksagungen wurden jetzt in den alten News richtig eingefügt. Problem ist nur das in dem Profilpunkt "über mich" die Anzahl der Danksagungen falsch dargestellt wird. Diese entspricht bei mir nur ca. 1/5 der Tatsächlichen.

MfG


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Falk
> Also, die Danksagungen wurden jetzt in den alten News richtig eingefügt. Problem ist nur das in dem Profilpunkt "über mich" die Anzahl der Danksagungen falsch dargestellt wird. Diese entspricht bei mir nur ca. 1/5 der Tatsächlichen.
> 
> MfG


 
Hab die gerade mal neu zählen lassen, passt es jetzt?


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Hab die gerade mal neu zählen lassen, passt es jetzt?


Ne, zeigt immer noch viel zu wenig Danksagungen(Alle Danksagungen) an.
Soll ich Dir mal ein screen schicken?

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?styleid=22 (<- wer Verdana mag)



Super, ist echt ein riesen Unterschied. 
Ich bleib bei Verdana.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Super, ist echt ein riesen Unterschied.
> Ich bleib bei Verdana.


Wo ist da genau der Unterschied???

MfG


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Lesbarkeit braucht leider nun mal Platz  Das Dilemma wird man nicht auflösen können. Ich bin bei den Navigations-Elementen etc. schon runter gegangen mit der Schriftgröße im Verdana-Style. Irgendwann ist es wieder gequetscht und neimand kann es lesen trotz Verdana.


----------



## lord-elveon (25. Februar 2011)

Also meine Danksagungen für Posts (User-News) werden angezeigt, aber nicht die, die ich vergeben habe. Oder sind das die Danksagungen für normale Posts, die abgeschaltet wurden?

Achso und ich denke mal dass diese Errungenschaften alle nach und nach durchgegangen werden? Hab nämlich bisher erst die 7 Tage-Errungenschaft (aber anscheinend jeder andere auch).

Und das mit den Styles sieht ja ganz schick aus! Könnt ihr da mehrere zur Auswahl stellen? Bin im Moment noch am schauen was am schicksten ist.

mfg lord-elveon


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Lesbarkeit braucht leider nun mal Platz  Das Dilemma wird man nicht auflösen können. Ich bin bei den Navigations-Elementen etc. schon runter gegangen mit der Schriftgröße im Verdana-Style. Irgendwann ist es wieder gequetscht und neimand kann es lesen trotz Verdana.


Hatte mein Post schon geändert, weil ihr Verdana schon übernommen hattet!???

Vorher waren teilweise für den gleichen Inhalt nur zwei Zeilen benötigt worden, dann mit Verdana drei und jetzt wo die Schrift kleiner ist wieder zwei. Mhhh, schade das ich den Vergleich jetzt nicht mehr sehen kann aber ich glaube ich fand es vorher besser aber eigentlich nichts woran man sich nicht gewöhnen kann. Sind ja alles Systemschriften für den Monitorlesbarkeit, von daher passt es eigentlich schon.

@Danksagungen
Wird immer noch nicht korrekt angezeigt.

MfG


----------



## b0s (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?styleid=22 (<- wer Verdana mag)


 
Hm, ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber ich glaube keinen Unterschied nach anklicken des Links zu sehen...  (Opera 11.01)


P.S.: Warum keine Smilies mehr beim Quickreply ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Als ich vorhin den Link im extra Tab aufgemacht habe hab ich im Vergleich schon ein unterschied gesehn weiß jetzt nicht wie ich wieder auf arial kommen kann ums zu vergleichen.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Arial: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?styleid=21
Verdana: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?styleid=22


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie finde ich Verdana augenschonender.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Arial: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?styleid=21
> Verdana: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?styleid=22


 
Ui, schwierig. Arial ist etwas gestaucht und verdana ist zu weitläufig. Prinzipiell gefällt mir aber gerade bei Mengentext die Arial besser. Außerdem ist das Hauptmenü auch in Arial oder?

MfG


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Als ich vorhin den Link im extra Tab aufgemacht habe hab ich im Vergleich schon ein unterschied gesehn weiß jetzt nicht wie ich wieder auf arial kommen kann ums zu vergleichen.


 


Falk schrieb:


> Arial: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?styleid=21
> Verdana: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?styleid=22


 


DaStash schrieb:


> Ui, schwierig. Arial ist etwas gestaucht und verdana ist zu weitläufig. Prinzipiell gefällt mir aber gerade bei Mengentext die Arial besser. Außerdem ist das Hauptmenü auch in Arial oder?
> 
> MfG


 
In der Verdana-Version ist alles Verdana (bis auf die Haupt-Navigation), in der Arial-Version alles Arial. Auf dauer können wir aber keine zwei Themes pflegen. Ich füg hier mal einen Poll ein


----------



## Own3r (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die chronologisch, sortiert nach den letzten Beiträgen (siehe Anhang).


 
Naja bei mir sieht es so aus (Anhang). Die Suche wird aber auch nur sehr selten durchgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b0s (25. Februar 2011)

Wäre jemand so nett und würde von beiden Versionen einen Screenshot anfertigen und hier hochladen?
Ich weiß nich worans hängt, aber ich kriege einfach keinen Direktvergleich zustande. Nicht in Operaa, FF oder IE....


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Verdana



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arial



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

Ihr hättet es vielleicht besser somachen sollen, dass man nicht mehrere Sachen auswählen kann. Was hat es für einen Sinn Verdana, Arial und "Ist mir egal" auszuwählen ?? Ich habe für Verdana gestimmt. Die SchriftART ist aber eigentlich das geringere Problem!!


ÜBRIGENS:

Bei Verdana passen viele Sachen nicht mehr auf eine Zeile z.B. links bei den Stats unterm Profil. Das ist unfähr, weil es ja für Arial optimiert ist!


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ihr hättet es vielleicht besser somachen sollen, dass man nicht mehrere Sachen auswählen kann. Was hat es für einen Sinn Verdana, Arial und "Ist mir egal" auszuwählen ?? Ich habe für Verdana gestimmt. Die SchriftART ist aber eigentlich das geringere Problem!!


 
^^ ja, mach das nicht so oft... Einfach das auswählen, was euer Favorit ist. Das Problem ist, das eine Seite nicht gleich lesbar bleibt, wenn man einfach die Schrift umstellt. Änderungen zugunsten der Übersicht etc. können also nur von einer Schriftart ausgehen.

Hier gibt es auch noch mal einen Vergleich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a-54.html#post2735789


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2011)

Es wäre auch toll, wenn einem bei "Neue Beiträge" angezeigt wird, wo man sich abgemeldet hat. 
War vorhin schon wieder auf Seite 17, obwohl ab Seite 15 nichts neues mehr war.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es wäre auch toll, wenn einem bei "Neue Beiträge" angezeigt wird, wo man sich abgemeldet hat.
> War vorhin schon wieder auf Seite 17, obwohl ab Seite 15 nichts neues mehr war.


 
Da verstehe ich gerade nicht, was du damit meinst...


----------



## b0s (25. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Verdana
> 
> Arial


Besten Dank 
Hab aber nach wie vor keine Ahnung warum Verdana bei mir nicht tut


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Besten Dank
> Hab aber nach wie vor keine Ahnung warum Verdana bei mir nicht tut


 
Es geht nicht, wenn du die Styles in verschiedenen Tabs eines Browsers durchprobierst. Das wirkt sich immer auf alle Tabs aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht mehr, was da genau stand, aber es wurde angezeigt, dass die Beiträge vor dem Abmelden geschrieben wurden. 

Nach dem Anmelden erkannte man dann auch gleich, welche Beiträge wirklich neu waren.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Wieso ändert ihr alles auf Verdana um? Ich würde es bevorzugen wenn alles so bleibt wie jetzt, nur die Schriftart der Posts geändert wird. zB sieht die Seitennavigation mit Verdana relativ seltsam aus.

Alternativ, einfach die Schriftgröße von Posts auf Arial 14px erhöhen, finde ich persönlich auch ganz nett und es ist definitiv leichter zu lesen.


----------



## lord-elveon (25. Februar 2011)

[x] Arial

ich denke arial passt besser zur gesamtseite, sieht weniger wuchtig aus und wirkt moderner.


----------



## b0s (25. Februar 2011)

Sowas hab ich mir zwar schon gedacht, allerdings hab ich auch kein Verdana wenn ich Arial links liegen lasse. Was mich stutzig macht: In keinem meiner Browser. Hm muss iwo der Wurm drin sein, kA, ist jetz auch nich überwältigend wichtig.

Stellenweise finde ich passt Arial ja ganz gut, aber gerade fürs zügige lesen oder Überfliegen der Foren, von Beiträgen o.ä. ist Verdana angenehmer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wieso ändert ihr alles auf Verdana um? Ich würde es bevorzugen wenn alles so bleibt wie jetzt, nur die Schriftart der Posts geändert wird. zB sieht die Seitennavigation mit Verdana relativ seltsam aus.



Das liegt ja daran, dass es auch für Arial angepasst ist und nicht für Verdana. Einfach nur den Text vergleichen und nichts anderes, dann stellst du fest, dass Verdana besser lesbar ist als Arial.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt ja daran, dass es auch für Arial angepasst ist und nicht für Verdana. Einfach nur den Text vergleichen und nichts anderes, dann stellst du fest, dass Verdana besser lesbar ist als Arial.


 
ja, ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht, von heute auf morgen alles passend zu machen mit Verdana, sondern mich erstmal auf das wesentliche konzentriert. Davon ab: die Schnell-Antworten-Box ist 50px höher geworden (zugegeben bisher nur im Verdana-Style).


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> ja, ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht, von heute auf morgen alles passend zu machen mit Verdana, sondern mich erstmal auf das wesentliche konzentriert.


 
Hättest du aber machen sollen, denn jetzt ist die Umfrage nicht korrekt, weil einigen das sicher aufgefallen ist, dass es mit Verdanan "merkwürdig" aussieht und sie deshalb Arial gewählt haben.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hättest du aber machen sollen, denn jetzt ist die Umfrage nicht korrekt, weil einigen das sicher aufgefallen ist, dass es mit Verdanan "merkwürdig" aussieht und sie deshalb Arial gewählt haben.


 
Das macht das Ergebnis nur noch eindeutiger


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Öhm, verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, aber wenn du das sagst...


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Bietet halt einfach beide Versionen an, dann sind alle zufrieden und gut is. 
Auch wenns natürlich wieder mehr Arbeit macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Das Fenster für den Text bei "Beitrag melden" ist etwas klein graten, das könnte ruhig größer sein.


----------



## kmf (25. Februar 2011)

Falk, ich hab in meinen Einstellungen "Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen" aktiviert. Doch beim Posten wird nur ins minimalistische "Direkt antworten" geschaltet. 
Ich will auch kein zuviel Geklicke und hätte gerne den Editor, wie ich ihn übers Kontrollzentrum voreinstelle. Könntest da mal nachgucken?


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Das was du da einstellst, ist die Art des Editors. 
Beim WYSIWYG Editor wird kein BB-Code angezeigt sondern du siehst das Ergebnis gleich. 
Wenn du zum "echten" Editor willst, dann musst du auf Erweitert klicken oder einen Doppel- oder Dreifachklick auf den Antwortbutton machen.


----------



## kmf (25. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das was du da einstellst, ist die Art des Editors.
> Beim WYSIWYG Editor wird kein BB-Code angezeigt sondern du siehst das Ergebnis gleich.
> Wenn du zum "echten" Editor willst, dann musst du auf Erweitert klicken oder einen Doppel- oder Dreifachklick auf den Antwortbutton machen.


Ich will net mehr klicken, als nötig. Dass das so möglich ist weiß ich auch.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Tja wo ist dann das Problem? Die Einstellung im UCP ändert nichts an dem was passiert wenn man auf "Antworten" klickt.

Man könnte das zwar umändern, dazu sind allerdings Eingriffe in das System nötig die dann meist bei einem Update wieder überschrieben werden und somit bei jedem Update neu gemacht werden müssen. Daraus folgt nur mehr Arbeit für die Administration. Außer es gibt ein Plugin dafür, die aber natürlich auch Probleme verursachen können.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Es gibt in der Tat ein Plugin, welches für "Direkt Antworten" den kompletten Editor mit Anhängen etc. lädt. Leider war das aber auch nicht problemlos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Könnte man das Schreibfeld in der erweiterten Antwort Ansicht etwas vergrößern? Bei langen Texten mit vielen Zitaten ist mir persönlich das immer noch zu klein.
Dann könnte man dort auch auf der rechten Seiten mehr Smileys einbinden, also mehr als die, die derzeit da zu finden sind.


----------



## b0s (25. Februar 2011)

Verdana ist mittlerweile auch bei mir angekommen  ich ich fühl mich direkt wieder viel heimischer und erleichtert.

Falls die Frage untergegangen ist: Warum sind beim Quick Reply keine Smilies mehr vorhanden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Falls die Frage untergegangen ist: Warum sind beim Quick Reply keine Smilies mehr vorhanden?


 
Hatte Falk schon mal gesagt, weil die Sache noch nicht Bug frei ist, wegen der Zitat Funktion.


----------



## kmf (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Tat ein Plugin, welches für "Direkt Antworten" den kompletten Editor mit Anhängen etc. lädt. Leider war das aber auch nicht problemlos.


Mit Doppelklick auf Antworten hab ich "meinen" Editor. Wer hat sich bloß sowas einfallen lassen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> Mit Doppelklick auf Antworten hab ich "meinen" Editor. Wer hat sich bloß sowas einfallen lassen?


 
Hat aber den Nachteil, dass das das Zitat weg ist, wenn man "zitieren" wählt und dann doppelt auf den +Antwort Butten drückt, weil man noch einen Smiley einbauen will.
Daher benutze ich den "Zitieren" Butten nicht mehr und nutzen den "Beitrag zum Zitieren" Butten und drücke dann doppelt auf den +Antwort Button.

Noch ist es nicht perfekt (auf "erweitert" klicken, weil ich einen Smiley einsetzen will ).


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Man kann ja auch einfach einen Doppelklick auf den zitieren Button machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Nicht wenn man mehrere Zitate auswählen will.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

> dass das das Zitat weg ist, wenn man "zitieren" wählt und dann doppelt auf den +Antwort Butten drückt


Du hast zuerst auch was anderes beschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Das ist richtig, aber ich bin auch kein Fan von Doppelklicks in Foren, das kann man auch ohne machen, also gleich den erweiterten Antwortbereich, wenn man "Zitieren" auswählt.
Solange im Direktantwortbereich keine Smileys und so aufrufbar sind, ist das erst mal der einfachere Weg.


Edit:
Und wieso kriege ich ständig eine Meldung, dass ich eine neue Errungenschaft habe?


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Das Forum "merkt" erst nach und nach, welche Errungenschaften du schon hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das Forum "merkt" erst nach und nach, welche Errungenschaften du schon hast.


 
Ich kriege eine Errungenschaft, weil ich 7 Tage registriert bin?


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Bist du doch, oder


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2011)

Die meisten lassen ja nach sechs Tagen ihren Account löschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass sich mir dieses Errungenschaftssystem irgendwie nicht wirklich sinnvoll erscheint.
Kannst du mir noch mal die Vorzüge erläutern?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2011)

Sie müssen sich nichts anderes suchen, um den Platz zu füllen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Ich kritisiere immer noch das Benachrichtigungssystem.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Änderungen gibt es erst wieder Sonntag abend


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube es ist untergegangen, aber was ist mit dem vB CMS? Kommt das noch oder wurde es gestrichen?


----------



## X Broster (25. Februar 2011)

Wie kann ich in v4 ein Vollbild in den Text einbinden, der bisherige Weg(How-To-Bilder-Upload) funzt nicht mehr.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Nach wie vor über den [img]URL zum Bild[/img] Tag.
Wenn du das ganze mit dem neuen Dateimanager hochlädst, musst du den WYSIWYG Editor verwenden um das Bild dann entsprechend anzeigen zu können. Wenn du in das Bild reinfährst, sollte oben links so ein Bleistift kommen, den klickst du an und dann öffnet sich das Einstellungsmenü des Bildes. Dort kannst du dann alles nötige einstellen. 

PS: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich diesen Post anscheinend nicht mehr ändern kann? Oben steht bei mir url in den Klammern statt img aber im Editor steht img?!
Also @ X Broster, sollte so aussehen: [img][/img]


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2011)

Test, Test. 

Hm, die andere Schrift gefällt mir besser. Kann man die nicht immer auswählbar lassen?


Die ist auch gut.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es ist untergegangen, aber was ist mit dem vB CMS? Kommt das noch oder wurde es gestrichen?



Kommt noch, aber eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## Own3r (25. Februar 2011)

Was mir noch aufgefllen ist:

Als ich zB gerade auf das Thema hier gegangen bin und auf "ersten ungelesenen Beitrag anzeigen" gegangen bin, kam ich zum letzten Post, obwohl es noch viele andere ungelesene Post gab.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nach wie vor über den [url]URL zum Bild[/url] Tag.
> Wenn du das ganze mit dem neuen Dateimanager hochlädst, musst du den WYSIWYG Editor verwenden um das Bild dann entsprechend anzeigen zu können. Wenn du in das Bild reinfährst, sollte oben links so ein Bleistift kommen, den klickst du an und dann öffnet sich das Einstellungsmenü des Bildes. Dort kannst du dann alles nötige einstellen.


Also im endeffekt genauso wie früher das einzige Prob was ich bis jetzt habe ich habe ist die URL des Bildes zu finden.
Wo soll da ein Bleistift auftauchen?
Kannst da mal bitte ein Screeny davon machen?


----------



## X Broster (25. Februar 2011)

So weit war ich auch schon, ich möchte ein Bild, das ich im Post hochlade, als Vollbild einbinden, nur finde ich nirgends die Schaltfläche um den Link des vergrößerten Bildes zu sehen. Wenn, dann nur den temporären, der natürlich nur endlich ist.

Den im How-To von Klutten erklärten Weg mit Rechtsklick auf den Link um den späteren Link zu sehen geht nicht, weil dieser Link nicht mehr verlinkt ist und steht nur als Text da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Du kamst mir zuvor.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da einen Klick drauf machen und dann kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beachte: Wenn du mit dem neuen Dateimanager arbeitest, gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Bild URL beim Erstellen des Beitrags herauszufinden. Wenn man die alte Variante verwendet gibt es diese Links noch im Anhang-Hochlade-Fenster.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Wie bringst du das Bild so sichtbar da rein bei mir lad ich das bild hoch dann gehe ich auf dieses Anhang. klicke das bild an und dann steht da nur Atach...atach da ist kein bild und kein Bleistift?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe aus einer Benutzergruppe diesen Bug gefunden, inder sich die Namen der Mitglieder überschneiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Du MUSST den WYSIWYG Editor verwenden! Entweder im UCP umstellen oder im Editor kurzzeitig umstellen mit einem Klick auf: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Stift im WYSIWYG Editor nicht gleich kommt, einfach ein paar mal über das Bild fahren oder anklicken, dann erscheint er.

Oder eben wie gesagt, auf die alte Version umstellen und die Links wie gewohnt in den Beitrag einfügen.


----------



## X Broster (25. Februar 2011)

Gut, mit Editor wechseln klappt, ich kann ein Bild hochladen und es kommt ebenfalls der Bleistift. Wenn ich Originalgröße anglicke und auf speichern gehe, bleibt das Bild klein??


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Im Editor wird es klein angezeigt, wenn du dann aber auf Vorschau klickst oder den Beitrag absendest wird es richtig dargestellt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Dieser WYDIWYG Editor ist bei mir standartmäßig an aber ich krieg das Bild nicht angezeigt dazu muss ich ja erst die URL wissen und wie finde ich die raus?

Wenn ich auf das Symbol klicke kann ich nichtmal mehr den anhang einfügen damit dieses Atachdreckzeug kommt ist dann nur geschrieben ohne funktion


----------



## X Broster (25. Februar 2011)

++Test++



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank, so klappt es. Jedesmal den Editor umstellen ist nervig, aber besser als nichts.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Dann liegt es eventuell am Browser, welchen verwendest du?
Du kannst alternativ auch den Dateimanager deaktivieren und unter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions wieder den alten aktivieren. Die Einstellung dafür befindet sich im unteren Drittel.

Wenn du das getan hast kannst du Anhänge wieder wie im alten Forum hochladen und der Link wird dir im Anhang-Hochlade-Fenster angezeigt.

X Broster, du kannst den Editor auch umstellen, einfach den Link den ich da oben gepostet hab anklicken, die Einstellung für den Editor ist auch eher weiter unten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Ich benutze Firefox

Bringt auch nix hab da genau das gleiche Prob kann nur diese Atachkacke einfügen


----------



## X Broster (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, damit geht es.

Aber es ist doch blöd den tollen Dateimanager zu haben aber mit ihm keine Vollbilder einzubinden. Da müsste man was machen.

@Soldat: Nutze auch Firefox aktuelle Version und nach dem Editor umschalten funzt es. Der Bleistift wird angezeigt.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Kann nicht sein, siehe Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit gehts also so wie immer.
Das es mit dem neuen System in manchen Browsern nicht funktioniert ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber letztendlich dürft ihr euch dafür bei den Browserentwicklern oder vBulletin Entwicklern bedanken.^^ 

Edit: Ich benutze auch den FF, da gehts. Vielleicht schonmal versucht das Antwortformular mit Strg+F5 zu aktualisieren?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Ach das geht mit diesem Dateimanager garnicht oder was?
Sorry aber wassn das fürn schrott  Dann kannst wenn die Bilder brauchst ja doch immer wieder hochladen

Ach und ich muss in diesem Anhänge Verwalten Fenster die URL raushohlen Hab früher das Fenster immer geschlossen und unten bei den aufgelisteten Anhängen die URL kopiert Kein wunder das ich das vorhin nicht gefunden hab

Test

OK nur der Bleistift taucht nett auf egal wie oft ich übers bild gehe oder es anklicke

PS.Saugeil der passt das Bild wirklich der Breite des Forums an also kein sinnloses verkleinern mehr
PPS. muss ich immer den Editor umschalten damit er das Bild anzeigt? Dieser MYGMYS Editor oder wie der heist ist im Kontrollzentrum eingeschalten.


----------



## Klutten (25. Februar 2011)

Das soll sicher auch nicht so übereinander liegen, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> PPS. muss ich immer den Editor umschalten damit er das Bild anzeigt? Dieser MYGMYS Editor oder wie der heist ist im Kontrollzentrum eingeschalten.



Einstellungen bearbeiten und dort dann ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

WTF ?!

Ist dieser Thread jetzt schon zum Missbrauchen gedacht ?? Darf hier jeder den Bilder-Upload-Test machen ??

Wenn, dann komm ich auch bald. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Im Editor wird es klein angezeigt, wenn du dann aber auf Vorschau klickst oder den Beitrag absendest wird es richtig dargestellt.


 
Na ja, einfacher als früher ist das aber nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Februar 2011)

Nö, die Fragen sind nunmal aufgetaucht und wurden bearbeitet und beantwortet (hoff ich mal ). Klar hat das herzlich wenig mit Feedback oder Bugs zu tun. 
Bilder posten testen kann man ja auch in den Bilderthreads.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Naja ein indirektes Feedback war es schon das zeigt wir brauchen ne neue HowTo


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt ja daran, dass es auch für Arial angepasst ist und nicht für Verdana. Einfach nur den Text vergleichen und nichts anderes, dann stellst du fest, dass Verdana besser lesbar ist als Arial.


Habe ich gemacht und meiner Meinung nach ist Arial gerade bei Mengentext eindeutig besser zu lesen, eben weil die Buchstaben aneinanderrücken, im Gegensatz zur Verdana wo die Abstände größer sind und sich so ungünstiger Weise die Lesebreite erhöht, was sich negativ auf die Lesbarkeit auswirkt.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es eben genau anders rum. Wenn ich bequem am Tisch sitze (wie jetzt), dann ist der Monitor rund 130cm vom Gesicht entfernt. Arial ist da schon verdammt schwer zu sehen, eben weil die Buchstaben so eng zusammenstehen. Bei Verdana ist das besser (30 Zoll FTW )

Ach, bevors untergeht. Ich kann immer noch nicht die Profildesigns der User abschalten. Ob ich den Haken in den Einstellungen entferne oder nicht, hat keine Auswirkung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das soll sicher auch nicht so übereinander liegen, oder?



Ich weiß nicht, ob es so soll - aber ich finds gut so: Mehr Seiten direkt erreichbar bei relativ wenig Platzverbrauch.




DaStash schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht und meiner Meinung nach ist Arial gerade bei Mengentext eindeutig besser zu lesen, eben weil die Buchstaben aneinanderrücken, im Gegensatz zur Verdana wo die Abstände größer sind und sich so ungünstiger Weise die Lesebreite erhöht, was sich negativ auf die Lesbarkeit auswirkt.



? DIe Zeilenlänge hängt von deiner Fensterbreite ab, nicht von der Schriftart. Mit Verdana hat man sogar mehr Spielraum nach unten, weil bei der minimal möglichen Breite eben weniger Zeichen in einer Zeile stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Könnte man die Zeichengrenze bei Profileinträgen und PNs raufsetzen?
Ich musste eben einen Text in 5 Teile aufteilen, weil ich nur 1000 Zeichen auf mal speichern kann.


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2011)

Morgen,

Ich hab da noch einen Einfall gehabt.

Und zwar ist es möglich, Word documente einzufügen und zwar so, das er alles übernimmt was ich in der Worddatei geschrieben habe.
Quasie ein 1zu1 Kopie in z.b den Lesertest aus dem Worddocument hier rein.


----------



## Falk (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man die Zeichengrenze bei Profileinträgen und PNs raufsetzen?
> Ich musste eben einen Text in 5 Teile aufteilen, weil ich nur 1000 Zeichen auf mal speichern kann.



Da sollte eigentlich genauso viel Text wie bisher möglich sein. Vor allem: was ist der Sinn hinter einer so langen Profilnachricht?!


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe eine solche Änderung auch nicht als nötig und sinnvoll an.

Es gibt vorher andere Probleme. Und DIE sind schon besprochen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Da sollte eigentlich genauso viel Text wie bisher möglich sein. Vor allem: was ist der Sinn hinter einer so langen Profilnachricht?!


 Der Selbe wie bei seinen Beiträgen?


----------



## Falk (26. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe eine solche Änderung auch nicht als nötig und sinnvoll an.
> 
> Es gibt vorher andere Probleme. Und DIE sind schon besprochen.



Ja. Deswegen bleiben Einstellungen, die schon ewig so sind, erst einmal wie sie sind


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Gibts irgendwo ne Erklärung zu den Errungenschaften?


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? DIe Zeilenlänge hängt von deiner Fensterbreite ab, nicht von der Schriftart.


 Willst du damit behaupten das die Schrift in einem linksbündigen Blocksatz angeordnet ist, so das sich Laufweite flexibel bis zu einem gewissen Grad der Fensterbreite anpasst? Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt neu und müsste dann ja jedesmal, jeh nach Fensterbreite, dass Erscheinungsbild der Seite ändern.
Arial hat generell eine andere Laufweite als die Verdana und zwar eine geringere. Dadruch werden Mengentexte nicht so in die Länge gezogen, was der Lesbarkeit zur Gute kommt. Verdana ähnelt eher einem monospace Font. Beide Fonts sind gut, da serifenlos, für die Monitordarstellung geeignet, von daher kann man grundsätzlich nicht viel falsch machen aber wie gesagt finde ich Mengentexte mit der Arial besser zu lesen sind als mit Verdana. Bei weniger Text ist Verdana für mich eindeutig die bessere Wahl. Alternativ würde ich noch die Helvetica vorschlagen. Diese ist auch sehr gut zu lesen und läuft aber dabei nicht so weit aus. 


> Mit Verdana hat man sogar mehr Spielraum nach unten, weil bei der minimal möglichen Breite eben weniger Zeichen in einer Zeile stehen.


Minimal möglich, wie meinst du das genau? Wenn schon Verdana, dann bitte als condensed Schnitt.  

MfG


----------



## Falk (26. Februar 2011)

Helvitica ist eingestellt, falls es auf einem System kein Verdana gibt. Gefolgt allgemein von sans-serif. Aber abhängig von der Postinglänge die Schriftart wechseln ist nicht drin


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Helvitica ist eingestellt, falls es auf einem System kein Verdana gibt. Gefolgt allgemein von sans-serif. Aber abhängig von der Postinglänge die Schriftart wechseln ist nicht drin


Klaro, würde ich auch nicht machen. Eine Schriftart und gut ist. Nutzt ihr jetzt nun nur noch Verdana?

MfG


----------



## Falk (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn sich am poll nichts ändert wirds verdana.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Stehe ich schon wieder auf der Ignorlist?


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2011)

Tja, sieht irgendwie nicht so aus. Anderer seits könnt ihr ja auf Grund der nicht representativen Teilnehmeranzahl den Poll für ungültig erklären.  
Naja, was solls, ich versuch mich dann mal schon an Verdana zu gewöhnen.  

MfG


----------



## Falk (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Stehe ich schon wieder auf der Ignorlist?



Vom handy aus kann ich keine lange erklärung posten


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Februar 2011)

Bin ebenfalls für Verdana, wirkt einfach freundlicher und runder, Arial wirkt seriöser.


----------



## Squatrat (26. Februar 2011)

Mal eine andere Sache.

Wenn ich oben auf Download drücke (zwischen Spiele und Preisvergleich) gibt es 404.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Da sollte eigentlich genauso viel Text wie bisher möglich sein. Vor allem: was ist der Sinn hinter einer so langen Profilnachricht?!


 
1000 Zeichen für eine Profilnachricht ist echt wenig, 2000 sind besser und ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Februar 2011)

Schriftart wie jetzt ist hervorragend. Bitte beibehalten! Die Schrift selbst könnte nochmal ein bisschen größer sein, dann wäre ich richtig zufrieden.


----------



## TheArival (26. Februar 2011)

Kann man auch den alten Style noch auswählen / verwenden ?


----------



## Falk (26. Februar 2011)

Nein, die alten Styles sind leider nicht kompatibel.


----------



## TheArival (26. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Nein, die alten Styles sind leider nicht kompatibel.


 
achso, ok.

Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Da sollte eigentlich genauso viel Text wie bisher möglich sein. Vor allem: was ist der Sinn hinter einer so langen Profilnachricht?!



Manchmal will man sich auf irgendwas beziehen und das zitieren.
Aber im allgemeinen gibts arg wenig lange Dinge die nicht in einer PM besser aufgehoben wären, das stimmt.
(und einige Labertaschen hier können auch mal üben, sich kurz zu fassen  )




DaStash schrieb:


> Willst du damit behaupten das die Schrift in einem linksbündigen Blocksatz angeordnet ist, so das sich Laufweite flexibel bis zu einem gewissen Grad der Fensterbreite anpasst? Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt neu und müsste dann ja jedesmal, jeh nach Fensterbreite, dass Erscheinungsbild der Seite ändern.



Laufweite der Schrift nicht, aber die Zeilenbreite. Für meinen Geschmack wirkt sich der Unterschied zwischen Verdana und Arial nicht so schwerwiegend auf den Platzbedarf aus, dass ich bei einer vergleichbaren Zeichenzahl Probleme beim Zeilensprung bekomme ->
Ich wähle Fensterbreite und damit Zeilenlänge so, dass eine angenehme Menge an Zeichen pro Zeile zu stande kommt. Mit Verdana ist das ganze ein bißchen breiter, aber das leichtere Lesen innerhalb der Zeile wiegt den längeren Zeilensprung mehr als auf.



> Bei weniger Text ist Verdana für mich eindeutig die bessere Wahl. Alternativ würde ich noch die Helvetica vorschlagen. Diese ist auch sehr gut zu lesen und läuft aber dabei nicht so weit aus.



Ist imho fast das gleiche, wie Arial. Aber je mehr Schriftarten man ins Spiel bringt, desto größer wird die Gefahr, dass am Ende comic sans bei raus kommt 



> Minimal möglich, wie meinst du das genau?



Die Breite der Darstellung skaliert nach oben unbegrenzt, aber es gibt eine Mindestbreite. Da Verdana weiter ist, kann mit Verdana eine geringere Zeichenzahl pro Zeile erreichen, was der Lesbarkeit zugute kommt. Da man hier im Forum selbst mit Verdana schon nah an meiner persönliche Komfortgrenze ist, weiß ich das durchaus zu schätzen.



Falk schrieb:


> Wenn sich am poll nichts ändert wirds verdana.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte gerne "Calibri"


----------



## RapToX (27. Februar 2011)

hier mal ein paar dinge die mir noch nicht gefallen:

1. mir fehlen teilweise irgendwie die kontraste.
z.b. bei dem umfragekasten über diesem thread hier. mir würde es besser gefallen, wenn der graue kasten drum rum etwas dunkler wäre, damit sich das ganze etwas hervorhebt.

2. wenn ich unter dem letzten beitrag auf "antworten" klicke, springe ich automatisch zu "direkt antworten".
ich bevorzuge es aber meine antworten in der erweiterten ansicht zu erstellen und da nervt es, wenn ich immer erst auf "erweitert" klicken muß. der button "antworten" sollte einen daher direkt zur erweiterten ansicht leiten, so wie es eigentlich üblich ist.

3. der "antworten" und "vorschau" button in der erweiterten ansicht sollten sich wieder mittig befinden und nicht rechts.

4. früher konnte man alle themen, in denen man gepostet hatte, über "meine themen" finden. jetzt muß man dafür auf "themen mit eigenen beiträgen" klicken. aus gewohnheit klicke ich natürlich immer auf "meine themen"... würde es besser finden, wenn man für die selbst erstellten themen einen extra-button machen würde und alles andere wieder unter "meine themen" finden könnte.

5. der smiley-liste in der erweiterten ansicht, könnte man ruhig noch ein paar weitere smileys hinzufügen, um den platz zwischen der untersten smiley-reihe und dem "weitere" button zu schließen.

6. die anordnung der smileys in der kompletten smiley-liste sollte so wie früher sein. diese ganzen querstriche braucht doch kein mensch.


so, das wars erst mal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Zwischen dem Thread Titel und dem Text im Post müsste ein kleiner Trennungsstrich hin (ähnlich dem wie er für die Trennen von der Signatur zum Text benutzt wird).


----------



## Lotz24 (27. Februar 2011)

Wobei der Strich zwischen Signatur und Text auch deutlicher sein könnte.

Geschrieben auf meinem Vodafone 845 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Thread Titel und dem Text im Post müsste ein kleiner Trennungsstrich hin (ähnlich dem wie er für die Trennen von der Signatur zum Text benutzt wird).


 
Sinnvoll wäre es, den Titel einfach komplett in den Balken überm Post zu verfrachten. Aber das fordere ich jetzt schon seit der Gründung von -X...

Apropos "Titel": Die Anzeige des Titels über dem Thread kann man sich eigentlich komplett sparen. Seite 1 ist eh verlinkt und der Name steht über jedem Post und nochmal ganz oben in einer Reihe mit Forum/Unterforum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Mir würde schon ein kleiner Trennungsstrich reichen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Februar 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar dinge die mir noch nicht gefallen:
> 2. ...
> ich bevorzuge es aber meine antworten in der erweiterten ansicht zu erstellen und da nervt es, wenn ich immer erst auf "erweitert" klicken muß. der button "antworten" sollte einen daher direkt zur erweiterten ansicht leiten, so wie es eigentlich üblich ist.


 War vorher aber genauso.


RapToX schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar dinge die mir noch nicht gefallen:
> 4. früher konnte man alle themen, in denen man gepostet hatte, über "meine themen" finden. jetzt muß man dafür auf "themen mit eigenen beiträgen" klicken. aus gewohnheit klicke ich natürlich immer auf "meine themen"... würde es besser finden, wenn man für die selbst erstellten themen einen extra-button machen würde und alles andere wieder unter "meine themen" finden könnte.


 Wenn du alle Themen automatisch abbonierst wo du dran teilnimmst, hast du auch die gleiche Übersicht und siehst das sogar stets als Erstes im User Kontrollzentrum. 

MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du alle Themen automatisch abbonierst wo du dran teilnimmst, hast du auch die gleiche Übersicht und siehst das sogar stets als Erstes im User Kontrollzentrum.


 
Nun ja, wenn du aber viel postest, dann wird das mit dem abonnieren schnell unübersichtlich.


----------



## L.B. (27. Februar 2011)

Exakt dieser Punkt stört mich auch noch. Zwar ist es lediglich eine Sache der Gewöhnung, bis man über "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" zur Übersicht gelangt, aber ein separater Button in der Menüleiste wäre meiner Meinung nach das Optimum, denn so könnte man sich den Umweg über das Menü "nützliche Links" sparen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn du aber viel postest, dann wird das mit dem abonnieren schnell unübersichtlich.


Und warum, man sieht doch stets ob aktuell gepostet wurde etc.. Ich finde das eigentlich sehr übersichtlich. Und wenn ich spezielle eigene Posts suche, dann eben über meine Beiträge. 

MfG


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2011)

WO kann man das nochmal einstellen, dass Themen, in denen man gepostet hat automatisch abonniert werden ??

@ PCGHX

Könntet ihr ab und zu ein "UPDATE" für uns schreiben, damit wir wissen was neues geändert wurde ?

Ich habe schon so dermaßen viel an euch angemerkt an Bugs, Verbesserungen und Hinweisen, dass ich ja aber gar nicht weiß ob ihr sie denn auch aufgenommen habt und welche ihr schon umsetzen konntet.


----------



## Falk (27. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> WO kann man das nochmal einstellen, dass Themen, in denen man gepostet hat automatisch abonniert werden ??
> 
> @ PCGHX
> 
> ...


 
Hier im Thread gibt es auch schon einige kleine Updates von mir. Bei den besonders nervigen Sachen sollte man auch davon ausgehen, dass sie bemerkt werden wenn sie nicht mehr da sind (sonst wäre sie ja nicht besonders nervig )
Aber ich werde morgen einmal versuchen, alles was bisher geändert wurde zusammen zu stellen - irgendwann verliere ich hier auch den Überblick.


----------



## DaStash (27. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> WO kann man das nochmal einstellen, dass Themen, in denen man gepostet hat automatisch abonniert werden ??


Kontrollzentrum/ Einstellungen Ändern/Themen abbonieren ---> und dann jeh nach Belieben auswählen. Ich habe "nur im Benutzerkontrollzentrum" ausgewählt. 

MfG


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Hier im Thread gibt es auch schon einige kleine Updates von mir. Bei den besonders nervigen Sachen sollte man auch davon ausgehen, dass sie bemerkt werden wenn sie nicht mehr da sind (sonst wäre sie ja nicht besonders nervig )
> Aber ich werde morgen einmal versuchen, alles was bisher geändert wurde zusammen zu stellen - irgendwann verliere ich hier auch den Überblick.



Danke, ich eben auch. Ich hoffe du kriegst das zusammen. SO eine Zusmamenfassung wäre schon sehr informativ und man würde nochmal sehen was man geschafft hat. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Kontrollzentrum/ Einstellungen Ändern/Themen abbonieren ---> und dann jeh nach Belieben auswählen. Ich habe "nur im Benutzerkontrollzentrum" ausgewählt.
> 
> MfG


 
Dankeschön, mach ich auch.


----------



## RapToX (27. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> War vorher aber genauso.


 dann war ich scheinbar in einem anderen pcgh-forum unterwegs 
wenn ich früher auf "antworten" geklickt habe, dann bin ich sofort zur erweiterten ansicht geleitet worden.


----------



## b0s (27. Februar 2011)

Jetzt hast du die Wahl: Entweder nimmst du den vertrauten Antworten Button (mit dem + vornedran) und klickst doppelt auf ihn oder du *klickst einmal* auf *Erweitert* im Direkt Antworten Kasten.


Was ich lobend anbringen möchte: Ich finde den "nach Oben" jetzt perfekt Platziert, den muste ich vorhewr immer erst suchen und hätte in der selben Zeit genauso manuell nach oben Scrollen können.

Was mich aber noch stört ist dass man beim Bearbeiten des Beitrags in den erweiterte Editor kommt und nicht kurz im kleinen Fenster den Beitrag ergänzen kann. _Edith sagt jetzt geht es auf einmal._


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> dann war ich scheinbar in einem anderen pcgh-forum unterwegs
> wenn ich früher auf "antworten" geklickt habe, dann bin ich sofort zur erweiterten ansicht geleitet worden.


 
Richtig und das ist (leider) nicht mehr so, jetzt muss man Doppelklicks machen, was ich blöd finde.


----------



## DaStash (27. Februar 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> dann war ich scheinbar in einem anderen pcgh-forum unterwegs
> wenn ich früher auf "antworten" geklickt habe, dann bin ich sofort zur erweiterten ansicht geleitet worden.


Aber nicht wenn du direkt von außerhalb der News geantwortet hast. Innerhalb des Forums konnte man das einstellen, stimmt. Warum das hier jetzt trotz dessen das es eingestellt ist nicht funktioniert ist in der Tat komisch.^^

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Februar 2011)

Die Einstellungen im Kontrollzentrum haben nichts mit der Art und Weise zu tun wie sich das Forum bei einem Klick auf den Antwortbutton verhält.


----------



## DaStash (27. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen im Kontrollzentrum haben nichts mit der Art und Weise zu tun wie sich das Forum bei einem Klick auf den Antwortbutton verhält.


Ähm laut Kontrollzentrum/ Einstellungen ändern/ Versch. Einstellungen kann man sehr wohl einstellen, welcher Editor  Editor standartmäßig geladen werden soll. Bei mir ist die Einstellung erweitert aktiviert, funktioniert aber bekannter Maßen nicht.

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Februar 2011)

Das heißt nur das der WYSIWYG Editor geladen wird und hat nix damit zu tun das man gleich zum "echten" Editor kommt wenn man auf Antworten klickt. Der WYSIWYG-Editor funktioniert aber in manchen Browsern nicht.


----------



## b0s (27. Februar 2011)

*Immer* noch nicht. Wie lang gibts den jetzt schon? Wofür waren Webstandards nochmal da? Weiß man eigentlich obs am unfähigen vBulletin Team liegt oder an den Browsern?
Manchmal hab ich ech tdas Gefühl FF ist der neue IE...


----------



## RapToX (27. Februar 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du die Wahl: Entweder nimmst du den vertrauten Antworten Button (mit dem + vornedran) und klickst doppelt auf ihn oder du *klickst einmal* auf *Erweitert* im Direkt Antworten Kasten.


ah, ok. das man dafür jetzt nen doppelklick machen muss, wusste ich nicht.
dennoch wäre mir die alte methode lieber^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Februar 2011)

Störent empfinde ich ,das ich erhaltene ,oder ältere Post nicht mehr lesen kann.

Die Überschriften erscheinen kurz ,sind dann sofort wieder verschwunden.

Wenn ich doch mal schnell genug bin mir einen Post anzuklicken,
kann ich sie nicht öffnen.

Ist warscheinlich schon bekannt.

MFG


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Februar 2011)

Betreffs Individuelles Design hat das Häckchen schon irgendeine Funktion?
Bei mir ist das nämlich nicht gesetzt und wenn ich jetzt z.B. auf das Profil von RaggaMuffin gehe werde ich gleich von einem orangefarbenen Profildesign gequält und das sollte eigentlich nicht so sein!


----------



## Falk (27. Februar 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Störent empfinde ich ,das ich erhaltene ,oder ältere Post nicht mehr lesen kann.
> 
> Die Überschriften erscheinen kurz ,sind dann sofort wieder verschwunden.
> 
> ...



An welcher Stelle meinst du? Im Kontrollzentrum? Oder beziehst du dich auf PNs?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

Ist das normal das eingebundene Grafiken von anderen Internetseiten nicht angezeigt werden sondern nur der reine Link??? Im Editor bekomme ich das Bild angezeigt. Aber in der Themenliste taucht am Ende dann doch nur der Link auf. Liegt das an mir oder kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## DaStash (27. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube das so gewollt.

MfG


----------



## Arthuriel (27. Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen Bug beim Profildesign entdeckt, denn es werden nicht die Farben für den Hintergrund beim Punkt "Überschriften" gespeichert.
Das ist mir dadurch aufgefallen, dass ich eine andere Farbe ausgewählt habe und diese im Profil erstmal übernommen worden ist. Als ich jedoch abgespeichert und anschließend F5 gedruckt habe, sah ich wieder den weißen Standardfarbton.

P.S.: Ich nutze Mozilla Firefox 4.0 Beta 12, falls das damit was zu tun hat. Man kann ja nie wissen.
P.P.S.: Mit Google Chrome gehts auch nicht, daher liegt es vermutlich an der neuen Vbulletin4 Version.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

Da werden die Bilder im Editor angezeigt und beim Antworten wird der Link zum Bild daraus? Finde ich etwas doof das Bild im Editor erst zum Bild umzuwandeln wen am Ende doch dann nur der Link zum Bild da steht.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Februar 2011)

Es war vorher schon so und ich finde es gut das es jetzt noch immer so ist.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

Dann werden nur die Bilder angezeigt die ich direkt Hochlade ... so wie in Bilder Threads und Tagebüchern?


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, es werden nur Bilder angezeigt die du hier im Forum hochlädst.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

Aha, also alles OK. Danke für die schnelle Erklärung.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Februar 2011)

Kann man sich anzeigen lassen, wann man das letzte mal das Forum besucht hat? Das vermisse ich gegenüber dem alten Forum. 
(sorry falls das schon beantwortet wurde, aber 71 Seiten durchackern... )


----------



## Uziflator (27. Februar 2011)

Weiß ja nicht, ob dass so gewollt ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (27. Februar 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, ob dass so gewollt ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist es natürlich nicht - sieht nach einem CSS-Problem aus, was bei hoher Auflösung erscheint.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle meinst du? Im Kontrollzentrum? Oder beziehst du dich auf PNs?




Wenn ich über Kontrollzentrum ,auf Private Nachrichten,Posteingang gehe.


----------



## Falk (27. Februar 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wenn ich über Kontrollzentrum ,auf Private Nachrichten,Posteingang gehe.


 
Hm, ist mir noch nie passiert - ich sehe alle meine alten Nachrichten und sie verschwinden auch nicht. Welchen Browser verwendest du? Hier kommt Safari, Firefox 3.6.x und Firefox 4.0 Beta zum Einsatz, keine Probleme wie gesagt.


----------



## Own3r (27. Februar 2011)

Was mich immernoch stört ist, dass die Liste unter "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" nur jede Stunde die Beiträge chronologischgeordnet werden und die Liste mit neuen Themen gefüllt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Betreffs Individuelles Design hat das Häckchen schon irgendeine Funktion?
> Bei mir ist das nämlich nicht gesetzt und wenn ich jetzt z.B. auf das Profil von RaggaMuffin gehe werde ich gleich von einem orangefarbenen Profildesign gequält und das sollte eigentlich nicht so sein!


 
Das hab ich auch schon angesprochen, der "Hot Button" hat keine Funktion. 

Was mich immer noch stört, ist dass wenn jemand zu gleichen Zeit in einen Thread postet, wie ich auch, dann erscheint seine Antwort im Thread, meine jedoch nicht, ich muss dann erst den Browser aktualisieren, damit ich sie sehen kann.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Februar 2011)

falk schrieb:


> hm, ist mir noch nie passiert - ich sehe alle meine alten nachrichten und sie verschwinden auch nicht. Welchen browser verwendest du? Hier kommt safari, firefox 3.6.x und firefox 4.0 beta zum einsatz, keine probleme wie gesagt.


 
ie 9 rc


PS hatte gross geschrieben............ist klein geworden.^^

PPS.:hab gerade an zwei umfragen Teilgenommen,wenn das ergebnis angezeigt wird ,

sehe ich kurz alles und danach nur die letzten drei .^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2011)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Kann man sich anzeigen lassen, wann man das letzte mal das Forum besucht hat? Das vermisse ich gegenüber dem alten Forum.
> (sorry falls das schon beantwortet wurde, aber 71 Seiten durchackern... )


 Nein, wurde noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Der Post Counter des Users wird auch nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn man ein Profil anschaut.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Februar 2011)

Der steht jetzt halt unter "Über mich".


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon angesprochen, der "Hot Button" hat keine Funktion.



Wie sinnfrei!  … 

Naja das ganze Profildesign hat so eine buggy-Tendenz, irgendwie ist da der Wurm drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Das Profildesign ist eh fragwürdig. 

Mich stört es auch, dass die Bilderalben nicht mehr im Kontrollzentrum anzutreffen sind.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie sinnfrei!  …
> 
> Naja das ganze Profildesign hat so eine buggy-Tendenz, irgendwie ist da der Wurm drin.



Das kennt man doch schon von so einem Betriebsystem............hmmmm....wie heist das doch gleich...???^^


----------



## h_tobi (28. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall wird es wieder Zeit das [HowTo] für den Bilderupload im Forum zu überarbeiten.
Ich finde jede Menge Beiträge, in denen die Bilder nur als Miniaturgrafiken eingebunden sind.
Die neuen Funktionen beim Upload machen doch vielen Usern noch Probleme.


----------



## riedochs (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe noch folgende Bugs / Features:

1. Wenn ich unten auf den Button drücke um wieder zur Übersicht zu gelangen geht nur das Menu auf. Also muss man immer nach oben gehen und dann auf die Übersicht. Irgendwie entzieht sich das meiner Logik. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wenn ich einmal auf Antworten drücke bin ich im "Direkt Antworten" Fenster und bei Doppelklick im erweiterten Editor. macht irgendwie auch keinen Sinn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie ist die Benutzung des Forums mit der neuen Version eher schlechter als besser geworden.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

h_tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall wird es wieder Zeit das [HowTo] für den Bilderupload im Forum zu überarbeiten.
> Ich finde jede Menge Beiträge, in denen die Bilder nur als Miniaturgrafiken eingebunden sind.
> Die neuen Funktionen beim Upload machen doch vielen Usern noch Probleme.



Ich würde es begrüßen ! Ich habe zwar noch nicht den Bilderupload ausprobiert, aber schonmal zu wissen wie es richtig geht und was die neuen Features sind wäre schon hilfreich.


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Post Counter des Users wird auch nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn man ein Profil anschaut.


 
Doch, im "Über mich"-Reiter.


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Doch, im "Über mich"-Reiter.


Guten Morgen Falk!

Nochmal zu den Danksagungen. Mittlerweile wurde diese soweit korrekt in den alten Threads nachgetragen jedoch nicht in der Statistik "Über mich". Dort werden viel zu wenige der erhaltenen Danksagungen aufgeführt. Wird das noch nachgetragen?

MfG


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2011)

Ausgehend von unserer internen Roadmap ein Update:

*Absoluter Threadlink fehlt*
Ist abgedeckt durch den Link im Forum, sie haben das Problem endlich mal gefixed. Den alten „Permalink“ kann man damit auch nicht aktivieren.
*Abstände zwischen Sticky und regulär vergrößern*
Noch offen.
*Farbliche Hervorhebung Sticky und regulär verbessern*
Noch offen.
*Antworten-Feld höher (man muss immer scrollen – kann man den Button nicht woanders anbringen?)*
Antworten-Feld ist um 50px höher
*Logos „trennen“: PCGHX führt zum Forum, PCGH-Logo führt zur PCGH.de*
Noch offen.
*noch nicht besuchte Threads fetter markieren. Im Moment ist der Unterschied zwischen besucht / nicht besucht zu schwach*
Da gab es wohl noch ein Problem das auch die Icons nicht dazu gepasst haben – sollte jetzt alles eindeutig sein.
*neben den Threads die Anzeigen Antworten und Hits: ich finde Antworten viel wichtiger, also würd ich das viel fetter/Größer machen und die Hits kleiner oder in Klammern oder so*
Ist jetzt auch besser gewichtet
*Weiterleitung und Anmeldung mit blauem Verlauf (nicht grau)*
Noch offen
*Quickpoll-Optik*
Habe schon ein wenig angepasst, die Farbe der Balken ist aber noch grenzwertig.
*„Meine Beiträge“ (siehe Thread)*
„Themen mit meinen Beiträgen“ unter „Nützliche Links“
*Stats-Plugin fehlt*
Aus Performance-Sicht derzeit nicht möglich, wir werden das Forum aber auf InnoDB (ein anderes Datenbank-Schema) umstellen, danach sollte es wieder funktioniert. Das Plugin war aber auch Ursache für die anfänglichen, ganz argen Performance-Probleme.
*Probleme mit Kommentar-Bridge fixen*
Sind gefixed, ist danach nicht wieder aufgetreten


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2011)

Wenn du jetzt noch eine Liste der Errungenschaften plus Beschreibung erstellen könntest, bekommst du nen Schmatz.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

Ja, das ganze Achievmentsystem ist noch etwas undurchsichtig. Und weshlb ich keine 100%bekomme bei Aktivität ist auch unklar, hat bis jetzt keiner seit der neuen Software geschafft. Ich verzweifle noch. ^^


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Falk!
> 
> Nochmal zu den Danksagungen. Mittlerweile wurde diese soweit korrekt in den alten Threads nachgetragen jedoch nicht in der Statistik "Über mich". Dort werden viel zu wenige der erhaltenen Danksagungen aufgeführt. Wird das noch nachgetragen?
> 
> MfG


 
Da ist das Wording verdreht, aber die Zahlen stimmen jetzt...


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ja, das ganze Achievmentsystem ist noch etwas undurchsichtig. Und weshlb ich keine 100%bekomme bei Aktivität ist auch unklar, hat bis jetzt keiner seit der neuen Software geschafft. Ich verzweifle noch. ^^


 
Die 100% schafft nicht einmal der News-Bot


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2011)

Dann ist die Auswertung fehlerhaft.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich wird bei 99,5-6-7-8-9 im Achivementsystem schon 100 angezeigt. Das Programm rundet halt. Aber die Auszeichnung bekommt man nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch schon über 31 Tage lang registriert, bekomm aber nicht mal die für 7 Tage.


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Da ist das Wording verdreht, aber die Zahlen stimmen jetzt...


Alles klar, scheint jetzt zu stimmen, danke Dir.! 

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2011)

Hab da noch ein Problem wenn ich ein Bild einfüge und es in Originalgröße einfügen will bringt er ungültige URL erst wenn ich es dann mal abschicke und nachträglich bearbeite kennt er die URL?


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

Klar gibt es 100%, siehe ranglisten! Ich hatte bis jetzt 99,6%, aber die 100% gibt man mir nicht, das ist unfähr wegen dem scheiß Achievment!

Der newsbot ist auch nicht so kommentarfreudig wie manche User


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Doch, im "Über mich"-Reiter.


 
Richtig, aber früher musste man da nicht extra noch eine Registerkarte anklicken, da sah man es sofort.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2011)

Es fehlt in der Aufzählung noch: Bild von ungelesenen Beiträgen deutlicher vom Bild für ungelesene Beiträge abheben. Ich muss dauernd sehr genau hinsehen weil man auf den ersten Blick nicht erkennt was neu ist und was nicht. (Und ja ich weiß es gibt einen "Springe zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag", ist aber keine wirkliche Alternative wie ich finde.


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2011)

Umfragen sollten abwechselnd andere Zeilen-hg Farben nutzen oder mit einem Strich getrennt werden. Aktuell, Horrospiele-poll, sieht man sehr gut, wie unübersichtlich diese momentan aussieht.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es fehlt in der Aufzählung noch: Bild von ungelesenen Beiträgen deutlicher vom Bild für ungelesene Beiträge abheben. Ich muss dauernd sehr genau hinsehen weil man auf den ersten Blick nicht erkennt was neu ist und was nicht. (Und ja ich weiß es gibt einen "Springe zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag", ist aber keine wirkliche Alternative wie ich finde.


 
Sowas hab ich auch schon geschrieben, denn mich stört das ebenfalls. Ist schwer zu unterscheiden, hier wäre es sinnvoller, die Schrift nicht nur dicker, sondern auch noch eine Nummer größer zu machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Ausgehend von unserer internen Roadmap ein Update:
> 
> ...
> *Abstände zwischen Sticky und regulär vergrößern*
> ...


 
Dazu möchte ich anmerken, dass ich die aktuelle Form (Unterlegung mitdunklerer Farbe, Abtrennung durch Zwischenbalken) genau richtig finde. Das reicht (mir) um sofort den normalen Bereich zu erkennen, es sorgt aber auch dafür, dass der Sticky-Bereich noch als Teil des Forums wahrgenommen (und dann hoffentlich endlich gelesen) wird.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

Malzur Info an PCGHX:

Wenn News geschrieben werden, man als erster jedoch ein kommentar schreiben möchte und der Titel deutlich länger ist, als man das darf, dann soll doch auch bitte der Titel der News nicht länger als 150 Zeichen sein. Das ist echt blöd gemacht. Vor allem dass man "ein Thema erstellt", nur weilman der erste ist, der kommentiert... !


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2011)

Mir ist noch aufgefallen das in vielen Stellen im Forum zB wenn man auf Neue Beiträge klickt, die Titel vieler Beiträge oft abgeschnitten sind. Das sieht sehr unschön aus, wäre also gut wenn der Titel dann automatisch einen Umbruch macht und eine Zeile tiefer weitergeht.


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Malzur Info an PCGHX:
> 
> Wenn News geschrieben werden, man als erster jedoch ein kommentar schreiben möchte und der Titel deutlich länger ist, als man das darf, dann soll doch auch bitte der Titel der News nicht länger als 150 Zeichen sein. Das ist echt blöd gemacht. Vor allem dass man "ein Thema erstellt", nur weilman der erste ist, der kommentiert... !


 
Das ist gar nicht mal so ein schlechter Einwand  Das mit dem Thema erstellen muss aber so bleiben.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

ok, hauptsache das mit den Zeichen wird geklärt. Ansonsten stört es ja nicht. 

Danke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Wieso gibts eigentlich diese Leiste nicht (siehe Pfeil, Punkt 1), wenn ich mir ein Profil anschaue?
Ich muss dann immer aufs Forum oben klicken, wenn ich wieder zurück will (Punkt 2).


Edit:
Ach ja, wenn ich im Benutzerkontrollzentrum bin, fehlt die Leiste ebenfalls.


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso gibts eigentlich diese Leiste nicht (siehe Pfeil, Punkt 1), wenn ich mir ein Profil anschaue?
> Ich muss dann immer aufs Forum oben klicken, wenn ich wieder zurück will (Punkt 2).
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst immer mit dem Klick auf das kleine Häuschen, was es auch im Kontrollzentrum gibt, zurück ins Forum kommen.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Februar 2011)

Ich finde die neue Buttonanordnung besser!. Super sache. hatte mich von anfang an gestört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Du kannst immer mit dem Klick auf das kleine Häuschen, was es auch im Kontrollzentrum gibt, zurück ins Forum kommen.


 
Aha, das Häuschen, alles klar, aber das Häuschen könnte etwas größer sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hab dann auch mal wieder was. Was ist eigentlich in der Grauen leister der unterschied zwischen Classic und PCGH.de ?
Wenn ich die drück komm ich auf einer identischen Startseite. 
Achja und heute wo ich die Seite aufgerufen habe ergab sich mir dieses Bild hier.
Ist das normal ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich hab dann auch mal wieder was. Was ist eigentlich in der Grauen leister der unterschied zwischen Classic und PCGH.de ?
> Wenn ich die drück komm ich auf einer identischen Startseite.
> Achja und heute wo ich die Seite aufgerufen habe ergab sich mir dieses Bild hier.
> Ist das normal ?
> ...


 
Das ist eigentlich völlig unmöglich - auch die Überprüfung der Foren-Dateien hat nur neue Dateien gezeigt. Wird bei dir womöglich irgendwo noch etwas im Cache behalten?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2011)

Nana Nobody, willst du hier etwa ernsthaft behaupten, seit heute um 11 hat irgendeiner im Laber-Thread knapp 8000 Posts geschrieben? Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Februar 2011)

Ach mist hat es doch noch einer gemerkt . Ja das Bild entstand heute. Allerdings lag die Website für zwei Wochen so im Cache des Browsers.
Sehts als erinnerung wie es früher war. Früher wo der Bilderupload noch einfach war.

Dennoch war meine erste Frage ernst gemeint.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2011)

Den Bildupload kannste auch einfach machen, stand schon ca. 29891287309481097043 mal in dem Thread hier. 
Aber nen überarbeitetes Tut wärs echt mal, arbeitet ihr da intern schon dran?

Der Unterschied zwischen "normal" und "classic" ist, dass auf der Classic keine Konsolen, Handy, Smartphone oder solche Themen angezeigt werden, auf der "Normalen" schon.


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. März 2011)

Irgendwie scheint das ein Bug zu sein. Wenn ich einen Beitrag schreibe, sehe ich meistens meinen Marktplatzpunkt nicht, mach ich einen refresh, dann ist er wieder da.


----------



## taks (1. März 2011)

Bier mir kam grad etwas 5min lang folgende Meldung:
Der Server ist zurzeit ausgelastet. Bitte versuchen Sie es später wieder.

Gruss


----------



## Falk (1. März 2011)

Hm, das ist seltsam, da der Server nicht ausgelastet war. Mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Hm, das ist seltsam, da der Server nicht ausgelastet war. Mal im Auge behalten.


 
Die Meldung hatte ich in den letzten paar Tagen auch schon mal gesehen.


----------



## Falk (1. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Meldung hatte ich in den letzten paar Tagen auch schon mal gesehen.


 
Hab jetzt jetzt deaktiviert - eher gibt also der Server auf bevor diese Meldung kommt  Im Ernst, wahrscheinlich wird da etwas falsch ausgelesen für diese Meldung, da das restliche Monitoring keine Auffälligkeiten zeigt.


----------



## taks (1. März 2011)

Ist halb so schlimm, man überlebt auch wenn man mal 5min nicht aus PCGH ist 

War nur zur Info gedacht.


----------



## Lordac (1. März 2011)

Hallo,

seit meinem letzten Post hat sich einiges getan, was mir nach wie vor nicht zusagt ist das man verlinkte Wörter aus seinem Blog nicht direkt in ein Thema kopieren kann und das eine gewünschte Änderung (z.B. Fett, kursiv, unterstrichen, verlinkt...) nicht direkt so im Text umgesetzt wird. Diese extra Klammern machen den eigenen Text sehr unübersichtlich, vor allem wenn es eine etwas längere Antwort wird.

Wie man den eigenen Blog bearbeiten kann habe ich leider immer noch nicht gefunden.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Falk (1. März 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit meinem letzten Post hat sich einiges getan, was mir nach wie vor nicht zusagt ist das man verlinkte Wörter aus seinem Blog nicht direkt in ein Thema kopieren kann und das eine gewünschte Änderung (z.B. Fett, kursiv, unterstrichen, verlinkt...) nicht direkt so im Text umgesetzt wird. Diese extra Klammern machen den eigenen Text sehr unübersichtlich, vor allem wenn es eine etwas längere Antwort wird.
> 
> ...



Das sollte übersichtlicher sein, wenn du den WYSIWYG-Editor verwendest und die erweiterte Antwort-Möglichkeit. Zu den Blogs: zuerst in die eigenen Blogs navigieren ("Blogs" -> "Mein Blog"), dann mit der Maus über die Headline: Es erscheint ein Stift, über den du die Bearbeitung starten kannst. Ich habe das mal im angehängten Bild dargestellt.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2011)

Also irgendwie lahmt das Forum gerade bei mir extrem.^^

MfG


----------



## Falk (1. März 2011)

Ja, einer der beiden Webserver hat gerade etwas mehr zu tun...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das sollte übersichtlicher sein, wenn du den WYSIWYG-Editor verwendest und die erweiterte Antwort-Möglichkeit.


 
Ich hab den aktiviert und benutze nur noch die erweiterte Anwortmöglichkeit, trotzdem habe ich das genauso, wie _Lordac _es beschrieben hat.
Wenn ich einen Link einbaue, dann sieht das unübersichtlich aus. ---> KLICK

Oder liegt das am verwendeten Browser?
(zumindest früher war das nicht so)


----------



## Falk (1. März 2011)

Bei mir sieht es so aus wie es soll, wenn ich den WYSIWYG-Editor aktiviert habe (Firefox 4.0 Beta 12), siehe Anhang. Welchen Browser verwendet ihr denn? Aus Screenshots ohne "Drumherum" kann ich das leider nicht rauslesen.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

In vielen Browsern funktioniert der WYSIWYG-Editor eben nicht, wie zB Opera oder Chrome, Safari glaub ich auch nicht. 
In FF funktioniert er, will man da eben den Code weg haben, muss man einmal auf Vorschau klicken.


----------



## h_tobi (1. März 2011)

Hat sich denn schon Jemand mit einem [HowTo] bezüglich des Bilderuploads beschäftigt??
Ich sehe immer noch, das einige User ihre Probleme mit dem neuen Forum haben.

Ich würde mich sonst mal an ein HowTo ran wagen, dann kann ich endlich testen, ob meine Probleme
aus der Testphase behoben sind, bisher hatte ich noch keine neuen Bilder hochgeladen.

*Also: Ist schon was in Arbeit oder geplant??* Nicht das dann auf einmal 2 HowTo´s auftauchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es so aus wie es soll, wenn ich den WYSIWYG-Editor aktiviert habe (Firefox 4.0 Beta 12), siehe Anhang. Welchen Browser verwendet ihr denn? Aus Screenshots ohne "Drumherum" kann ich das leider nicht rauslesen.


 
Tja, Firefox, bei Chrome geht das so aber nicht, daher auch die Frage, ob es am Browser liegt.


----------



## Klutten (1. März 2011)

h_tobi schrieb:


> *Also: Ist schon was in Arbeit oder geplant??* Nicht das dann auf einmal 2 HowTo´s auftauchen.


 
Wir haben ein HowTo und dieses wird selbstverständlich überarbeitet und erweitert.


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe noch folgende Bugs / Features:
> 
> 1. Wenn ich unten auf den Button drücke um wieder zur Übersicht zu gelangen geht nur das Menu auf. Also muss man immer nach oben gehen und dann auf die Übersicht. Irgendwie entzieht sich das meiner Logik.
> 
> ...


 
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Gerade der 1. Punkt ist nervig weil man immer erst nach oben scrollen muss um auf die Themenübersicht zu kommen


----------



## Lordac (1. März 2011)

Hallo,



Falk schrieb:


> Das sollte übersichtlicher sein, wenn du den WYSIWYG-Editor verwendest und die erweiterte Antwort-Möglichkeit.


wie kann ich den Editor nutzen? Als Browser nutze ich T-Online.



Falk schrieb:


> Zu den Blogs: zuerst in die eigenen Blogs navigieren ("Blogs" -> "Mein Blog"), dann mit der Maus über die Headline: Es erscheint ein Stift, über den du die Bearbeitung starten kannst. Ich habe das mal im angehängten Bild dargestellt.


Danke , jetzt müsste ich aus dem Blog nur noch Links kopieren können, dies ging mal kurz vor ein paar Tagen, seit dem aber leider nicht mehr.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich den Editor nutzen? Als Browser nutze ich T-Online.



Im Kontrollzentrum, unter "Einstellungen ändern" musst du mal runterscrolen und dann bei "verschiedene Einstellungen" schauen, da kannst du einen Haken bei "Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen" machen.
Wenn du das schon gemacht hast, es aber nicht geht. dann scheint dein Browser das nicht zu unterstützen.
Dann musst du mal Abstand vom T-Online Browser nehmen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir haben ein HowTo und dieses wird selbstverständlich überarbeitet und erweitert.



ich weiß, aber setzt euch mal ran und überarbeitet, ansonsten würde ich das auch h_tobi übergeben. ^^



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich den Editor nutzen? Als Browser nutze ich T-Online.


 
T-Online ist doch kein Browser ?!


----------



## Lordac (1. März 2011)

Hallo,



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Kontrollzentrum, unter "Einstellungen ändern" musst du mal runterscrolen und dann bei "verschiedene Einstellungen" schauen, da kannst du einen Haken bei "Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen" machen.
> Wenn du das schon gemacht hast, es aber nicht geht. dann scheint dein Browser das nicht zu unterstützen.
> Dann musst du mal Abstand vom T-Online Browser nehmen.


Danke, ich hab nachgeschaut und es ist alles richtig eingestellt. Ich hab das eben bei Firefox getestet, und da klappt es auch nicht das Änderungen (fett, kursiv...) sofort angezeigt werden.



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> T-Online ist doch kein Browser ?!


Bei mir ist das der Standard-Browser, den habe ich mit der T-Online Software installiert.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, du musst zuerst auf Vorschau klicken, sonst wird es nicht im Editor übernommen.


----------



## Lordac (1. März 2011)

Hallo,



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du musst zuerst auf Vorschau klicken, sonst wird es nicht im Editor übernommen.


das ist aber total umständlich, ich muss erst auf "Erweitert" gehen, dann auf "Vorschau" und letztendlich bleiben die ganzen Klammern trotzdem im Textfeld wo ich schreibe.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du musst zuerst auf Vorschau klicken, sonst wird es nicht im Editor übernommen.


 
Und das war vorher eben nicht, da wurde das in Echtzeit umgewandelt.



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist aber total umständlich, ich muss erst auf "Erweitert" gehen, dann auf "Vorschau" und letztendlich bleiben die ganzen Klammern trotzdem im Textfeld wo ich schreibe.
> 
> ...


 
Richtig, im Textfeld bleibt es immer so, da kannst du noch so oft auf Vorschau klicken, was total beschissen ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

Dann wird es vom Browser nicht unterstützt. Unterstützt er es wird es umgewandelt.


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir haben ein HowTo und dieses wird selbstverständlich überarbeitet und erweitert.


 
 Super, da werden sich viele User drüber freuen.


----------



## Lordac (2. März 2011)

Hallo,



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann wird es vom Browser nicht unterstützt. Unterstützt er es wird es umgewandelt.


das ist halt irgendwie schade weil es für mich nicht mehr Benutzerfreundlich ist so wie es vorher war. Nur wegen dem neuen Forum einen tauglichen Browser einrichten (wäre dann der dritte den ich nutze) will ich aber auch nicht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> In vielen Browsern funktioniert der WYSIWYG-Editor eben nicht, wie zB Opera oder Chrome, Safari glaub ich auch nicht.


Also ich nutze chrome und bei mir funktioniert der WYSIWYG-Editor.

MfG


----------



## Falk (2. März 2011)

Ein paar kosmetische Updates:
- Quickpolls sind "hübscher" (sollte in allen Browsern zu sehen gehen, außer IE 8)
- Kontrollzentrum ist nicht mehr so grau
- Abstand zwischen normalen und sticky Threads ist minimal deutlicher

Was ich jetzt als nächste angehe ist der erweiterter Quick-Reply. Das kann ja irgendwie nicht sein, dass das nicht vernünftig funktioniert.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

> - Quickpolls sind "hübscher" (sollte in allen Browsern zu sehen gehen, außer IE 8)


Ich hab den IE 8 in der Arbeit. Einen Unterschied seh ich schon


----------



## Falk (2. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich hab den IE 8 in der Arbeit. Einen Unterschied seh ich schon



Ja, aber die Schatten, die die Balken noch etwas hübscher machen, gehen nicht.

Edith sagt auch, dass das erweiterte Quickreply wieder aktiviert ist. In einem kurzen Test hat es auch mit Quotes funktioniert, anscheinend reicht es das automatische Quoting zu deaktivieren, damit die Quotes auch korrekt entfernt werden und bei mehreren Quotes in einem Thread nicht mehrmals angezeigt werden.

Schaut mal bitte, ob das jetzt funktioniert, dann kann danach schauen, dass der Antworten-Button noch etwas weiter nach oben wandert...

Noch ein Hint: wer sich den Mausweg zum Antworten-Button sparen will, sollte mal *Alt+Shift+S* (Firefox) bzw. *Alt+S* (Chrome) drücken, nachdem er das Posting fertig geschrieben hat. *Alt-Shift-X *(Firefox) bzw. *Alt-X* (Chrome) führen direkt in den erweiterten Modus.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

Das Smiley mit den Fragezeichen -  - ist immer noch abgeschnitten. Und der Platz den die Smileys einnehmen ist so groß, wieso werden da nicht alle Smileys platziert. Oder ein paar mehr. ?

Wieso wurden Smileys eigentlich aus der Direktantwort entfernt? Die 3, 4 gängigsten wäre schön gewesen. Aber nun ganz weg. Bei sehr langen Threads wäre ein "Sofort nach oben" Button sehr schön. Könnte man das noch irgendwie einbauen? Man scrollt sich hier nämlich fast dumm und dämlich  Vor allem bei einem Sony Vaio Touchpad. 

Nach etwas Kritik muss ich aber auch sagen das ich es schön finde den alten PCGH.de Link an alter Ort und Stelle wiederzufinden. Wie ich sehe wurde die Leiste mit dem Kontrollzentrum auch etwas aufgebläht. Finde ich sehr gut da ich nun mit dem empfindlichen Touchpad besser drauf komme


----------



## Stevii (2. März 2011)

Kann das sein, dass bei "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" nicht alle Themen angezeigt werden, wo ich gepostet habe?
Die letzten 2 oder 3 Themen in denen ich was geschrieben habe, werden mir nicht angezeigt..


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Die Suche wird gecachet und deshalb wird sie vermutlich nicht immer ganz aktuell sein.


----------



## Stevii (2. März 2011)

Hmm, geordnet ist es auch nicht..
Der oberste ist von 14:27uhr und schon von mir gelesen, darunter ists ab 15:xxuhr geordnet, weiter unten fängts kurz wieder bei 15:xxuhr an und dann gehts geordnet weiter... (?)


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2011)

Sieht besser aus mit Trennstrich bei dem Quickpoll, super gemacht! 

MfG


----------



## Falk (2. März 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass bei "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" nicht alle Themen angezeigt werden, wo ich gepostet habe?
> Die letzten 2 oder 3 Themen in denen ich was geschrieben habe, werden mir nicht angezeigt..



Da wird die Suchfunktion des Forums benutzt (um die Datenbank zu schonen) und diese hat leider zum Teil seltsame Ansichten über Aktualisierungs-Zyklen. Ich bin noch nicht ganz dahinter gestiegen, wie man das sinnvoll beeinflussen kann (selbst die Ansicht selbst mit den eigenen Beiträgen ist im Standard-vB4 nicht verfügbar).



DaStash schrieb:


> Sieht besser aus mit Trennstrich bei dem Quickpoll, super gemacht!
> 
> MfG



Danke - so langsam wird es 



GameServer schrieb:


> Wieso wurden Smileys eigentlich aus der Direktantwort entfernt? Die 3, 4 gängigsten wäre schön gewesen. Aber nun ganz weg. Bei sehr langen Threads wäre ein "Sofort nach oben" Button sehr schön. Könnte man das noch irgendwie einbauen? Man scrollt sich hier nämlich fast dumm und dämlich  Vor allem bei einem Sony Vaio Touchpad.



In meinem Quickreply und in dem des Test-Users gibt es rechts neben dem Text-Feld die Smileys


----------



## Stevii (2. März 2011)

@Falk

Kann man denn unter "meine beiträge" irgendwie kennzeichnen, dass ein neuer Beitrag im Thread geschrieben wurde wo man gepostet hat?
So hab ich damals immer im Forum navigiert.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

@Falk,
die sehe ich ja. Aber nicht wen ich das Textfeld unter den Threads nehme "Direkt antworten" steht da über den Balken.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Jo, erweiterte Schnellantwort geht nicht. Liegt auch nicht an der Sysprofile Gruppe oder so, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Own3r (2. März 2011)

In meiner Ansicht "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" werden jetzt sogar Threads angezeigt, in denen ich nichts gepostet habe


----------



## Falk (2. März 2011)

ich habe es gerade mit einem Test-User ausprobiert - da hat es ohne weiteres funktioniert, selbst von außerhalb.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Ich muss blind sein... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (2. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich muss blind sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Drück noch mal F5


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Ich kann F5 oder Strg+F5 drücken so oft ich will, an der Schnellantwort ändert sich da gar nichts.


----------



## Falk (2. März 2011)

Hmpf... ich habe noch mal alle Caches geleert, aber so am Nachmittag kann ich das nicht zu oft machen.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Jetzt gehts.


----------



## Falk (2. März 2011)

Dann war es doch der blöde Cache. Die abgeschnittenen Smileys machen mir aber irgendwie noch Probleme (das ist eine per CSS-gestylte Liste...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Smiley Bug (siehe Kreis)? 
Hängen ja halb im Button drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Signatur wird nicht mehr angezeigt. 
Bzw. ich muss in den erweiterten Bereich gehen um den Haken zu setzen (und beim nächsten Post ist der wieder weg).


----------



## Arthuriel (2. März 2011)

Woran liegt es denn eigentlich, dass bei vielen Usern eigentlich gar nicht mehr die Signaturen angezeigt werden? Das merkwürdige an der Sache ist, dass quantenslipstreams Signatur angezeigt wird und die von den anderen Usern gar nicht. Zumindest ist das auf den letzten Seiten des Laberthread so gewesen.

Z.B. sehe ich meine im Editor, aber halt nicht im Forum.

P.S.: quante hat die Ursache gefunden: Man muss bei jedem Post, nochmal extra einen Haken bei "Signatur anzeigen" reinmachen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Meine wird deswegen angezeigt, weil ich doppelklick auf +Antwort mache und automatisch im erweiterten Bereich bin. Nutzt du nur die Direkt Anwort, wird die Signatur nicht mehr angezeigt, weil der Signatur anzeigen Button weg ist.

Editiere deinen Post mal, im erweiterten Bereich, dann kannst du den Haken bei Signatur anzeigen setzen und dann wird sie angezeigt.


----------



## Arthuriel (2. März 2011)

Ich habe es beim Editieren meines Posts gerade herausgefunden. Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. März 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Woran liegt es denn eigentlich, dass bei vielen Usern eigentlich gar nicht mehr die Signaturen angezeigt werden? Das merkwürdige an der Sache ist, dass quantenslipstreams Signatur angezeigt wird und die von den anderen Usern gar nicht. Zumindest ist das auf den letzten Seiten des Laberthread so gewesen.
> 
> Z.B. sehe ich meine im Editor, aber halt nicht im Forum.
> 
> P.S.: quante hat die Ursache gefunden: Man muss bei jedem Pos, nochmal extra einen Haken bei "Signatur anzeigen" reinmachen.



Ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Kann aber nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass der Haken hin und wieder mal verschwindet.

EDIT

Hier beim Post ist es jetzt wieder der Fall. IM Kontrollzentrum ist alles aktiviert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Benutz einfach die erweiterte Antwortfunktion, dann wird die Signatur immer angezeigt.
Sie muss schon länger defekt sein, sieht man ja an den ganzen Posts im Forum, die mit der Direkt Antwort erstellt wurden (da ist sie im Eimer, im Erweitert geht sie).


----------



## Own3r (2. März 2011)

> Woran liegt es denn eigentlich, dass bei vielen Usern eigentlich gar nicht mehr die Signaturen angezeigt werden? Das merkwürdige an der Sache ist, dass quantenslipstreams Signatur angezeigt wird und die von den anderen Usern gar nicht. Zumindest ist das auf den letzten Seiten des Laberthread so gewesen.



Das finde ich auch schlecht. Man müsste eigentlich nur die Sigantur dauerhaft aktivieren. Nur wenn man dann den Haken im Feld "Signatur anzeigen" enfernen würde, sollte sie (für den Post) deaktiviert werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Die Signatur ist ja auch dauerhaft aktiv. Nur im Direkt Antwort Feld fehlt jetzt der Button mit dem "Signatur anzeigen", daher wird sie automatisch abgeschaltet, wenn man über das Direkt Antwort postet.
Daher, einfach erweiterte Antwort machen und dann posten, dann ist die Signatur drin.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. März 2011)

Hallo Falk ,
kann immer noch nicht meine PN`s lesen....

Internet Explorer 9 RC.

Win 7 Home Premium SB 64bit.


----------



## Own3r (2. März 2011)

Ich finde die erweiterte Antwort aber zu unpraktisch 

Man kann aber doch bestimmt die Checkbox auch am "Direkt antworten" Feld hinzufügen, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Man kann aber doch bestimmt die Checkbox auch am "Direkt antworten" Feld hinzufügen, oder?


 
Da war sie ja auch immer, nur eben jetzt nicht mehr und daher wird die Signatur automatisch deaktiviert.

Editiere deinen Post mal, gehe dafür in den erweiterten Bereich, dort kannst du dann den Haken bei Signatur anzeigen wieder reinmachen.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Kann man ja und man kann es auch so einstellen das es automatisch aktiviert ist. 
(War ja auch schon mal so)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Ist bei dir bestimmt auch so eingestellt.
Nur im Direkt Antwort Feld fehlt der Button mit der Signatur anzeigen und daher wird sie automatisch ausgeschaltet.
vBulletin FTW.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Nö, einfach falsche Einstellung im Plug-In.


----------



## Tobucu (2. März 2011)

Bis vorhin ging das noch Beim direkt Antworten.
Warum jetzt nicht mehr? Ist schon nervig extra die erweiterte Antwortfunktion für normales posten zunutzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nö, einfach falsche Einstellung im Plug-In.


 
Und wieso plötzlich?
Hat der Forentroll zugeschlagen?


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2011)

Nö, nur die Admins haben ned richtig geguckt als die dran rumgefingert haben.  

Auf jeden Fall sollts geändert werden, dauernd muss ich meinen Post editieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nö, nur die Admins haben ned richtig geguckt als die dran rumgefingert haben.



Tja, da haben wir ja einen Schuldigen. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollts geändert werden, dauernd muss ich meinen Post editieren.



Ich mache Doppelklick auf den +Antworten Button 
(früher musste ich nicht doppelklicken, jetzt muss ich doppelklicken, sauerei )


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. März 2011)

Test.

LOL funzt. Wie dumm!


----------



## Arthuriel (2. März 2011)

Mit dem Doppelklick auf den blauen Antwortbutton scheint man das Problem zu lösen.
Allerdings ging es vorher mit nur einem Klick.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Wieso ist eigentlich das Profilbild und der ganze andere Kram jetzt auf der linken Seite im Profil?
Früher waren die Alben rechts, das fand ich besser.

(um auch mal das Thema zu wechseln, denn der Signatur Bug muss halt repariert werden, aber sicher nicht vor Morgen )


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. März 2011)

> Früher waren die Alben rechts, das fand ich besser.


Deswegen wurde ihnen aber eine gewisse politische Ausrichtung unterstellt. ​


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Deswegen wurde ihnen aber eine gewisse politische Ausrichtung unterstellt.


 
Ist Links dann besser? 

PS: und mach mal deine Signatur an.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. März 2011)

Der Direkt antworten Bereich ist wieder aufgebläht wie zum Anfang 

Jetzt fehlt zwar die komplette Signatur, aber das bekommt ihr auch noch hin


----------



## Falk (3. März 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Der Direkt antworten Bereich ist wieder aufgebläht wie zum Anfang
> 
> Jetzt fehlt zwar die komplette Signatur, aber das bekommt ihr auch noch hin


 
Geht wieder  Wer kann auch ahnen, das es nicht reicht Signaturen bei "Checked by default" auszuwählen, sondern das auch noch die entsprechende Checkbox aktiviert sein muss


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Geht wieder  Wer kann auch ahnen, das es nicht reicht Signaturen bei "Checked by default" auszuwählen, sondern das auch noch die entsprechende Checkbox aktiviert sein muss


 
da kann man schon verstehen warum *ich* bei HTML und PHP nur 4er und 5er geschrieben habe


----------



## Falk (3. März 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hallo Falk ,
> kann immer noch nicht meine PN`s lesen....
> 
> Internet Explorer 9 RC.
> ...


 
Die Info, dass es im IE 9 geht, hat glaube ich bisher gefehlt


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2011)

Was ist mir den Briefsysmbolen bleibt das jetzt so mit den 3 verschiedenen Farben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (3. März 2011)

Ja, die haben nämlich eine Logik:

Grau: keine ungelesen Beiträge, kein "heißes" Thema
Blau: ungelesene Beiträge, kein "heißes" Thema
Rot geschlossen: keine ungelesen Beiträge, heißes Thema
Rot offen: ungelesene Beiträge, heißes Thema

Diese verschiedenen Farben gab es auch im alten Forum und in Standard-vB-Installationen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Ja, die haben nämlich eine Logik:
> 
> Grau: keine ungelesen Beiträge, kein "heißes" Thema
> Blau: ungelesene Beiträge, kein "heißes" Thema
> ...


 
Die Farben gab es im alten Forum auch? 
Ist mir nie aufgefallen, da waren doch Threads mit ungelesenen Beiträge blau und gelesene Threads grau wie in der Forenübersicht auch.


PS. Was macht ein Thread zum heißen Thread?


----------



## Falk (3. März 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Die Farben gab es im alten Forum auch?
> Ist mir nie aufgefallen, da waren doch Threads mit ungelesenen Beiträge blau und gelesene Threads grau wie in der Forenübersicht auch.
> 
> 
> PS. Was macht ein Thread zum heißen Thread?


 
Doch, das gab es im alten Forum auch, auf unserer Platte fliegen sogar noch die Grafiken rum. "Heiß" ist ein Thread nach 150 Hits (das können wir auch mal hochsetze).


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2011)

Wie wäre es mit 1000 weil 150 sind nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Es ist doch vollkommen egal ob ein Thema heiß ist oder nicht, darauf achtet sowieso keiner. Ich wäre dafür das man ungelesenen heiße Beiträge gleichsetzt mit ungelesenen normalen Beiträgen und bei gelesenen Beiträgen auch. 
Das könnte man dann auch in die Zeichenerklärung aufnehmen, da sind nämlich noch die alten Grafiken drin.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

Hallo Falk,

ich fände es sehr angebracht wenn man die Zeile unter einem Post, wo sich der Danke- und Meldebutton befindet, inklusive der Buttons größer machen würde. Die beiden eigentlich wichtigen Funktionen gehen irgendwie total unter. Besser wäre es noch die Symbole größer zu machen und zu ändern, das sie ansich auffälliger aussehen. Eigentlich fand ich das sehr gut wie es vorher umgesetzt war. 

MFG

Ach ja und dann habe ich hier im Profil noch diese Anzeigeproblematik.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: Das Forum lahmt bei mir schon wieder extrem.
p.s.2: Es wäre schön das wenn man Bilder direkt in den Post mit anzeigt, diese von der Größe her einstellbar wären, bzw. sich automatisch an die max. Postbreite anpassen, falls bestimmte Dimensionen überschritten werden.

MfG


----------



## Falk (3. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hallo Falk,
> 
> ich fände es sehr angebracht wenn man die Zeile unter einem Post, wo sich der Danke- und Meldebutton befindet, inklusive der Buttons größer machen würde. Die beiden eigentlich wichtigen Funktionen gehen irgendwie total unter. Besser wäre es noch die Symbole größer zu machen und zu ändern, das sie ansich auffälliger aussehen. Eigentlich fand ich das sehr gut wie es vorher umgesetzt war.
> 
> ...


 
Die Bilder passen sich an die Postbreite an...

Zur Performance: die sollte eigentlich gut sein - die Server haben beide nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Warum es trotzdem hakt weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Die Bilder passen sich an die Postbreite an...


 Mhh, siehe mein Post, da hats nicht geklappt.


> Zur Performance: die sollte eigentlich gut sein - die Server haben beide nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Warum es trotzdem hakt weiß ich noch nicht.


 Geht jetzt auch wieder, komisch.

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Du musst das Bild halt auch in den Beitrag einbinden, hängst du es nur an, wird es eben so angezeigt wie zuvor im alten Forum auch.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

Ich habs per img eingebunden. Es ist ja auch an der eingebundenen Stelle drin, jedoch so klein?!?

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (3. März 2011)

Ich sehe in deinem Post gar kein Bild außer den Anhang, wenn ich nur die URL aufrufe:



> vBulletin-Systemmitteilung
> Ungültige Angabe: filedata
> Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2011)

Mhh, steht bei mir zwischen Ach ja und p.s. weiter oben.^^^

MfG


----------



## RapToX (3. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es ist doch vollkommen egal ob ein Thema heiß ist oder nicht, darauf achtet sowieso keiner. Ich wäre dafür das man ungelesenen heiße Beiträge gleichsetzt mit ungelesenen normalen Beiträgen und bei ungelesenen Beiträgen auch.


 fettes /sign!!!
diese vielen farben verwirren zu sehr und sind unnötig, wie ich finde.


----------



## newjohnny (3. März 2011)

Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können. Ich bin für ein weniger buntes Design.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Wie siehts denn aus, könnte man das Schreibfeld für Posts Melden (das schwarze Dreieck gedrückt und dann tippen) etwas größer machen?
Ich sehe da praktisch gar nichts, das Ding ist zu klein. 

(Und wieso ist das Melde-Dreieck schwarz und nicht mehr rot?)


----------



## Falk (4. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus, könnte man das Schreibfeld für Posts Melden (das schwarze Dreieck gedrückt und dann tippen) etwas größer machen?
> Ich sehe da praktisch gar nichts, das Ding ist zu klein.
> 
> (Und wieso ist das Melde-Dreieck schwarz und nicht mehr rot?)


 
Die Icon-Farbe bleibt so, sonst wäre es seltsam, wenn es ein rotes Icon zwischen Ansonsten schwarzen gibt. Dafür das ist Textfeld jetzt 500px breit - jetzt will ich die nächste Zeit nur noch positives Feedback von dir hören


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Dafür das ist Textfeld jetzt 500px breit



Ja, breit, aber was ist mit hoch, das stört doch auch, oder findest du das nicht?



Falk schrieb:


> jetzt will ich die nächste Zeit nur noch positives Feedback von dir hören



Wieso, löscht du sonst meinen Account? 


PS: Hast du schon die Zeichenlänge in den Profilnachrichten verlängert (2000 als Beispiel)?


----------



## Lordac (5. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich will und muss jetzt noch einmal die Sache mit dem kopieren von Links aus dem Blog und dem Verfassen eine Antwort (mit T-Online oder Firefox als Browser) ansprechen weil ich das als sehr mühsam empfinde und es keinen Spaß macht.

Punkt 1: Es ist nicht möglich verlinkte Wörter aus dem Blog direkt in ein Thema zu kopieren so wie das früher der Fall war, es werden nicht einmal fette/unterstrichene Wörter mit übernommen. 

Punkt 2: Die gefühlten 100 Klammern welche sich beim antworten ergeben (Fett, kursiv, unterstrichen, verlinkt...) nerven gewaltig, die Antwort wird wahnsinnig unübersichtlich so dass schnell "Fehler" passieren und eine Antwort viel länger dauert als mit dem alten Forum.

So wie es aussieht unterstützen meine zwei verwendeten Browser das Forum nicht, muss ich auf einen kompatiblen ausweichen?

Punkt 3: Wenn z.B. die zweite Seite eines Unterforums mehrere ungelesene Themen hat und man eines davon anklickt, gibt es eine Möglichkeit nach lesen des Themas wieder auf die ausgewählte zweite Seite zu gelangen? Wenn man den "Zurück"-Button des Browsers anklickt klappt das, dann wird das Thema aber als ungelesen angezeigt bzw. das es noch einen ungelesenen Beitrag enthält, klickt man im Thema auf das entsprechende Unterforum, wird das Thema zwar als gelesen angezeigt, man landet jedoch wieder auf der ersten Seite des entsprechenden Unterforums.

Gruß

Lordac

P.S. Der Kontrast und der Anstand zwischen angepinnten Themen und dem Rest eines Unterforums ist jetzt sehr gut !


----------



## newjohnny (5. März 2011)

bei mir ruckelt das forum zeitweise , ka warum.. ist das bei anderen auch so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Hab ich jetzt nicht, aber früher war es schneller, die Seiten wurden schneller aufgebaut, die Antworten waren schneller geladen.


----------



## Marauder (5. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mich gefragt, ob man in der "Über mich"-Übersicht nicht ein paar Punkte bei "Mein PC" hinzufügen kann. Ich dachte da an: Netzteil, Gehäuse, Monitor, etc.

MfG

Marauder

(Ich hab diesen Thread über die PCGHX-App auf meinem Milestone nicht gefunden/gesehen, wäre gut, wenn ein Mod meinen Thread auf dem Board diebezüglich löschen könnte. )


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

Wie funktioniert das jetzt mit den Errungenschaften?
Sollte nach einem Test eine neue haben, aber da ist nichts.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Das dauert wohl ein paar Wochen bis man die bekommt, ich hab auch erst vor ein paar Tagen "7 Tage registriert" bekommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

Du bist ja auch noch nicht so lange hier.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2011)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren was das ganze ist/soll... immerhin bin ich ja jetzt schon 31 Tage registriert 

mal gespannt was da noch so alles folgt...
Wenns nur die so lange registriert Dinger werden am Anfang - und es so schnell weitergeht wiebisher - dann ist der "4 Jahre registriert" dann fertig wenn ich ihn bekomme


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... dann ist der "4 Jahre registriert" dann fertig wenn ich ihn bekomme


 
4 Jahre?
Denkst du, dass das Forum so lange durchhält? 

Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit dem Profildesign aus, gibts da eine Neuigkeit oder wird das Abschalten dieses nicht mehr gehen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier der richtige Platz für meine Frage ist (steinigt mich also erst nach dem ich es weiß  )

Wie kann ich den Text/ Bilder/ Videos verstecken? Also unter so einem "Hide" Dingens?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Du musst einfach nur einen Spoiler erzeugen, das machst du mit 



Spoiler



und dann [/spoiler ]
(also ohne das Leerzeichen hinten)

Sieht dann so aus..


Spoiler



.. wenns geklappt hat


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

OK, danke für die schnelle und freundliche Hilfe


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. März 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hallo Falk ,
> kann immer noch nicht meine PN`s lesen....
> 
> Internet Explorer 9 RC.
> ...




Mit meinem andern Rechner kein problem ......

Win XP 32bit ,Inernet Explorer 8^^

Bin ich der einzigste mit Win7 und IE9???


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzigste mit Win7 und IE9???


 
Ich tippe mal ja, denn der IE9 ist doch völlig murks.
Hab den getestet und als Müll abgelehnt, der IE8 ist da noch besser, aber gegen FF4 oder Chrome kommt der IE 9 nicht ran.


----------



## Falk (6. März 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Mit meinem andern Rechner kein problem ......
> 
> Win XP 32bit ,Inernet Explorer 8^^
> 
> Bin ich der einzigste mit Win7 und IE9???


 
Ich hab es jetzt mal ausprobiert: Windows 7, IE 9 64-Bit RC, Flash-Beta für 64-Bit: keine Probleme mit der Darstellung von PNs - irgendwas anderes muss bei dir reinfunken.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt mal ausprobiert: Windows 7, IE 9 64-Bit RC, Flash-Beta für 64-Bit: keine Probleme mit der Darstellung von PNs - irgendwas anderes muss bei dir reinfunken.




HAHA entlich....

hab schon die ganze Zeit nach gesucht......

gefunden......"*Kompatibilitätsansicht*.

Man da hat sich Microsoft richtig angestrengt ,die zu verstecken....

lol
jetzt geht es.Sorry für die Nerverei.


MFG


----------



## newjohnny (7. März 2011)

Bei mir gibt es das Problem, dass ich an keiner Umfrage teilnehmen kann.. da steht immer, ich hätte schon teilgenommen


----------



## Falk (7. März 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> HAHA entlich....
> 
> hab schon die ganze Zeit nach gesucht......
> 
> ...


 
Rein interessehalber: hast du die jetzt aktiviert oder deaktiviert? Bei mir macht das überhaupt keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (8. März 2011)

Hey ich weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich hab ein Problem.
Ich bekomme keine email benachrichtigung. Weder bei pm noch bei meinen themen wo ich ein abo eingestellt hab. Weis jemand wieso?
Im Profil ist alles richtig eingestellt.

Mfg papayaa


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Ist bei mir auch so, aber über solche Kleinigkeiten sag ich schon gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (8. März 2011)

Naja wenn keiner was sagt kanne nicht behoben werden....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: hast du die jetzt aktiviert oder deaktiviert? Bei mir macht das überhaupt keinen Unterschied.


 


Wenn ich das genau wüste ^^..

ist halt nur nen Button oben in der Adressleiste.
ka ob ich aktiviere oder de....


Hab aber gestern bemerkt das in meinen Threads drei Bilder verschwunden sind.

Sind zwar in meinen Alben noch zu sehen ,aber nicht aktivierbar.

(eins wieder ersetzt)


MFG


----------



## rolli (8. März 2011)

@papayaa

Bei mir funktioniert die Benachrichtigung wie bisher einwandfrei.
Scheinbar sind da nicht allzu viele betroffen.

Umso eher sollten die sich natürlich melden, sonst merkt's ja keiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

rolli schrieb:


> Umso eher sollten die sich natürlich melden, sonst merkt's ja keiner.


 
Ich hab das aber schon immer gehabt, auch mit der alten Software. Mal kommt eine Benachrichtigung, mal nicht, je nach Lust und Laune, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Arthuriel (8. März 2011)

Da es gerade so schön zum Thema passt - hier ist die wiedereröffnete Umfrage zu dem neuen Forendesign:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/142317-wie-findet-ihr-das-neue-forendesign.html


----------



## Falk (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das aber schon immer gehabt, auch mit der alten Software. Mal kommt eine Benachrichtigung, mal nicht, je nach Lust und Laune, würde ich mal sagen.



Das könnte auf ein Problem zwischen unseren Mailserver und deinem Mailanbieter hindeuten. Was benutzt du da?


----------



## taks (9. März 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Breite des Forums aus? Wird da noch was geändert?

Langsam fängt das an zu nerven, wenn sich die Beiträge über die ganze Länge des Bildschirms erstrecken.
So ist das Ganze irgendwie ziemlich unübersichtlich und mühsam zum lesen.


----------



## DaStash (9. März 2011)

@Falk
Morgen, sag mal nehmt ihr euch noch diesem Problem unter mein Profil hier an?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Auflösung beträgt 1920x1680

p.s.: Ich kann Bilder nicht mehr richtig einfügen?!?!. Er skalliert diese automatisch auf Thumbnailgröße herunter und zeigt sie nicht in ihrer Originalgröße an. Einfügen tue ich sie wie gewohnt per img.

Des Weiteren, wie sieht es aus mit den Melde und Danke Buttons, können die nicht noch größer oder auffälliger gestaltet sein. Die gehen in ihrer Zeile total unter.

MfG


----------



## Falk (9. März 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Breite des Forums aus? Wird da noch was geändert?
> 
> Langsam fängt das an zu nerven, wenn sich die Beiträge über die ganze Länge des Bildschirms erstrecken.
> So ist das Ganze irgendwie ziemlich unübersichtlich und mühsam zum lesen.



Das ist wie im alten Forum - da gab es eigentlich keine Pläne, dass auf bestimmte Breiten anzupassen.



DaStash schrieb:


> @Falk
> Morgen, sag mal nehmt ihr euch noch diesem Problem unter mein Profil hier an?
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, das Problem in dem Profil schaue ich mir an - da scheint die Box für die Smileys zu groß zu sein. Auch mit dem Bilder-Platzieren schaue ich noch mal rein.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (9. März 2011)

Zu dem email problem, ich benutze yahoo.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. März 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Langsam fängt das an zu nerven, wenn sich die Beiträge über die ganze Länge des Bildschirms erstrecken.


 
Wo siehst du denn da volle Breite? Man hat uns doch eh schon so einen sinnlosen Balken rechts aufgezwungen den man nicht ausblenden kann.


----------



## taks (9. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wo siehst du denn da volle Breite? Man hat uns doch eh schon so einen sinnlosen Balken rechts aufgezwungen den man nicht ausblenden kann.


 

Also das Textfeld ist bei mir etwa 40cm breit. Für meinen Geschmach doch ein bisschen breit


----------



## b0s (9. März 2011)

Dann mach dein Browserfenster eben schmaler .

Setzt man deinen Wunsch um, kommt direkt der nächste und meckert, dass das Forum ja gar nicht über die volle Breite skaliert was ja in Zeiten von Widescreen-TFTs totaaaaaaal unzeitgemäß, hinterweltlerisch und sowieso vollkommen inakzeptabel ist .


Ich persönlich hab den Browser extrem selten auf Vollbild und kann mich daher auch nicht über die Brete des Textfeldes beklagen. Was ich mir aber bei voller breiter noch sinnvoll vorstellen könnte, wäre dass das Textfeld etwas schmaler wird und dafür Die Anhangsveraltung und Checkbox-Optionen rechts daneben wandern (neben/unter die Smilies).
Wär nice-to-have, aber es gibt viele wichtigere Sachen, die zu erledigen sind, da bin ich mir sicher. Frag mal Falk


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das könnte auf ein Problem zwischen unseren Mailserver und deinem Mailanbieter hindeuten. Was benutzt du da?


 
Web.de hab ich da.


----------



## Lordac (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es diesbezüglich schon irgendetwas neues zu berichten?



Lordac schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Es ist nicht möglich verlinkte Wörter aus dem Blog direkt in ein Thema zu kopieren so wie das früher der Fall war, es werden nicht einmal fette/unterstrichene Wörter mit übernommen.
> 
> Punkt 2: Die gefühlten 100 Klammern welche sich beim antworten ergeben (Fett, kursiv, unterstrichen, verlinkt...) nerven gewaltig, die Antwort wird wahnsinnig unübersichtlich so dass schnell "Fehler" passieren und eine Antwort viel länger dauert als mit dem alten Forum.
> 
> ...



Danke,

Lordac


----------



## taks (9. März 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> Punkt 3: Wenn z.B. die zweite Seite eines Unterforums mehrere ungelesene Themen hat und man eines davon anklickt, gibt es eine Möglichkeit nach lesen des Themas wieder auf die ausgewählte zweite Seite zu gelangen? Wenn man den "Zurück"-Button des Browsers anklickt klappt das, dann wird das Thema aber als ungelesen angezeigt bzw. das es noch einen ungelesenen Beitrag enthält, klickt man im Thema auf das entsprechende Unterforum, wird das Thema zwar als gelesen angezeigt, man landet jedoch wieder auf der ersten Seite des entsprechenden Unterforums.


 
War vorher doch auch so


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Jep, war vorher auch so, wenn du den "Geh zurück" Button vom Browser nimmst, dann zeigt er dir das an, was vorher war, bevor du eben den Thread angeklickt hast.
Du müsstest den Browser dann aktualisieren, dann ists wieder korrekt.

Aber ich hab immer noch was, was ich schon mal angesprochen hatte.
Wenn ich was poste und ein anderer User gleichzeitig auch etwas (was vorher eben noch nicht stand) postet und sein Post eher abgeschickt wird als meiner, dann steht nur sein Post da, wenn ich meinen abschicke, meiner ist weg, ich muss erst den Browser aktualisieren, dann steht meiner auch da, das war mit der alten Software nicht so, dort standen alle Posts sofort da.


----------



## Lordac (9. März 2011)

Hallo,



taks schrieb:


> War vorher doch auch so


ja, es war auch nur eine Anregung von mir ob man da nicht etwas machen könnte, viel wichtiger sind aber die ersten beiden Punkte weil ich das als extrem umständlich/aufwändig im Vergleich zum alten Forum empfinde.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Das liegt am Browser, da kann die Software nichts gegen machen, entweder nicht den Zurück Button benutzen oder halt danach den Browser aktualisieren.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (9. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das könnte auf ein Problem zwischen unseren Mailserver und deinem Mailanbieter hindeuten. Was benutzt du da?


 
Vielleicht ist es ja untergegangen aber ich benutze yahoo.


----------



## h_tobi (9. März 2011)

So, ich habe heute endlich den neuen Bilderupload testen dürfen, der Dateibrowser würfelt die Bilder beim Hochladen durcheinander 
und hinterher durfte ich die Bilder dann versuchen zu sortieren. 
Es wäre prima, wenn die Bilder in der Reihenfolge des Uploads im Dateibrowser erscheinen würden, dann könnte man sie einfacher und
der Reihe nach einbinden.

Positiv ist, das ich nun den Threadtitel wieder selbstständig ändern kann, so haben die Moderatoren wieder mehr Zeit für wichtigere Dinge.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. März 2011)

Wird es denn noch behoben, dass in der Suche zB unter "Neue Beiträge" einige Foren mit langen Namen und längere Threadtitel nicht mehr abgeschnitten werden sondern normale einen Zeilenumbruch machen und in der nächsten Zeile weiterlaufen?


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2011)

So, nach mehreren Wochen habe ich jetzt mal eine komplette Übersicht mit allen Punkten abgefasst, dir mir an dem neuem Design nicht gefallen. 

1. *Profilkasten links*
Weiß nicht wer auf diese Schnapsidee gekommen ist, aber warum zum Teufel muss der Bereich, in dem die Usereigenschaften (Freunde, IGs, Aktivität, Besucher etc.) jetzt links sein? Was hat das bitte für einen Vorteil? Hauptsache, dass sich langjährige User zwingend an irgendwas gewöhnen müssen? Hätte den gerne wieder rechts.

2. *Was soll der Errungenschaftsblödsinn?*
Da meiner Ansicht nach die Benutzertitel reichen braucht man nicht auch noch so einen Schwachsinn wie "Errungenschaften". Bringen nicht das geringste und nach was die genau vergeben werden erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, es gibt z.B. User, die sind seit 2007 hier angemeldet und trotzdem hat keiner die Errungenschaft "Veteran" (hat wahrscheinlich wieder was mit diesen völlig von jeder Sinnvolligkeit und Daseinsbereichtigung befreitem sowie undurchsichtigem Punktesystem zu tun). Vor allem wenn ich schon den Titel auf der Seite mit den Errungenschaften lese, "Social Network" haben wir jetzt hier schon einen Facebookzwang?

3. *Emoticons im Auswahlfenster teils merkwürdig klein geraten*
Mag vielleicht ein Bug sein, sieht aber trotzdem dämlich aus, wenn da zwischen drin ein Smiley auftaucht, das vielleicht halb so groß ist, wie die um es herum. "Verschwommen" sehen ein paar (z.B. das  und ) auch aus und der  hängt halb im "Weitere"-Button drin. Außerdem erzeugen Emoticons nun breitere Zeilenabstände, das war früher nicht wirklich der Fall.

4. *Doofer Antwortmechanismus*
Evtl. ein kleiner Verlinkungsfehler; Wenn ich zu einen Thema antworten will und dann auch auf den "Antworten"-Button klicke, wird mir lediglich ein Cursor im "Direkt Antworten"-Feld angezeigt - um "umfangreich" antworten zu können, muss ich auf "Erweitert" klicken. Irgendwie blöd, wenn ich schnell direkt antworten will, klicke ich halt in das Direkt-Antworten-Feld rein, aber wenn ich einen längeren Post verfasse wäre es praktisch, wenn der "Antworten"-Button gleich auf die erweiterte Ansicht geht, so wie man das noch von früher gewohnt ist

5. *Beim Klicken auf andere User keine Direktverlinkung auf sein Profil*
...stattdessen eröffnet sich da ein Pulldown-Menü. Was aber wenn ich direkt auf sein Profil will ohne zweimal klicken zu müssen? Wurde im alten Design besser gelöst.

6. *Zu heller, kitischig wirkender Farbton*
Das erste was mir in den Sinn kam, als ich das neue Design gesehen habe war, ob ich mich gerade auf der Website eines Spielzeugherstellers für Säuglinge befinde.
Der Ton ist zu "graugrell", erinnert stark an ComputerBase, der ursprüngliche Farbstil, welcher PCGHX ausgemacht hatte, ist jetzt weg. Einer der mächtigsten Kritikpunkte am neuen Design, hier wünsche ich mir zwingend eine Änderung.

7. *Warum zweimal Profilverlinkung in der Kopfleiste?*
Also die Kopfleiste, da wo fett der Forentitel und die Profilverlinkungen, "Benachrichtigungen", "Kontrollzentrum" etc. steht. Da hab' ich zwei Möglichkeiten direkt auf mein Profil zu kommen, zum einen, wenn ich auf meinen Nickname klicke (also in meinem Fall auf den Link "Two-Face") und zum anderen mit dem Link "Mein Profil". Hat das einen speziellen Grund oder ist das nur ein übersehener Designfehler?

8. *Teilweise merkwürdige Proportionierung der Bereiche*
Sehr schwierig zu definieren, aber mir kommt vieles seit der Umstellung arg "fehlproportioniert" vor. Zum Beispiel in der Profilseite: Das Antwortfeld für einen Pinnwandeintrag ist riesengroß aber der Usertitel in dem Profilkasten und die Kopfleiste dafür recht klein. Früher war das "hierarchischer" strukturiert, da kam ein fetter "Überbereich" und dann Unterbereiche. Früher stach bei einem Profilbesuch sofort der Username ins Gesicht, jetzt ist es die fette Pinnwand-Antwortbox. Auch ist die Kopfleiste allgemein ziemlich schmal.

9. *2mal "Posteingang" auf der "Private Nachrichten"-Seite*
Wieder offenbar ein "Bug", im Posteingang wird in der Box "Private Nachrichten" zweimal auf den Posteingang verlinkt. Zwar führen die Links eben auf unterschiedliche Seiten, für mich ist das aber ein Designfehler: da hätte man genausogut die Seite mit der Anzahl der Nachrichten und die mit dem Balken mit dem Nachrichtenlimit locker auf eine gemeinsame Seite packen können, keine Ahnung warum das jetzt so umständlich sein muss.

10. *Avatare in der Freundesliste gequetscht dargestellt*
Bug: Die Avatare in der Freundesliste auf dem eigenen Profil werden "zusammengequetscht" dargestellt

11. *Keine Komplettübersicht mit allen Freunden ("Kontakte bearbeiten"-Seite weg)*
... diese Seite hätte ich gerne wieder, da ich sie schon immer übersichtlicher fand, als die Freundesliste.

12. *Die Statistiken auf der Forenseite sind weg*
Es gab ja früher dieser Statistiken-Bereich unten an der Forenseite, den man auf und zuklappen konnte. Darin standen die neuesten Posts, Threads, User, Top-Poster/Profile-Visits usw. Die wieder hinzuzufügen wär' auch ganz praktisch, oder find' ich bloß die Funktion zum Aufrufen nicht?

13. *Wo ist die Suchfunktion in den Unterforen?*
Anstatt auf die Erweiterte Suche zu gehen hätte ich gerne die Funktion "Dieses Forum durchsuchen" in den jeweiligen Unterforen wieder.

14. *Anzahl der Antworten zu einem Thread könnten als Link markiert sein*
In einem Unterforum mit der Übersicht zu allen Threads kann man ja in der "Threadleiste" sehen, wer zuletzt gepostet hat, die Hits und Antworten. Die Anzahl letzterer, auf welche man klickt, die Übersicht erscheint mit den Anzahl der Antworten der jeweiligen User, könnte als Link markiert sein - mir viel nämlich zunächst nicht auf, dass man da drauf klicken kann, da die Zahl genauso aussieht, wie die restliche Schrift.

15. *Forum sucht nicht mehr nach ähnlichen Titeln beim Erstellen eines Threads*
Fiel mir schon vor der Umstellung auf, evtl. ein Bug; Früher bekam man nach Eingabe eines Titels für einen neuen Thread sofort Threads mit ähnlichen Titeln angezeigt, das war seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr der Fall - vielleicht auch ein Browserproblem? (habe das bis jetzt nur mit dem IE ausprobiert).

16. *Meiste Browser zeigen Emoticons beim Postverfassen bloß in Zeichen/Buchstabenform an*
Find' ich bescheuert, bislang zeigte mir das nur der Firefox korrekt an, alle anderen Browser waren nicht imstande, den Code umzusetzen. Entweder Fehler beim Programmieren oder Forensoftware einfach zu neu für diese Browser?

17. *Verkohltes Meldedreieck*
Besser hätte ich es jetzt nicht ausdrücken können: "klein und schwarz" ist das neue Meldedreieck, mit dem man Posts sofort melden kann. Das alte hätte vielleicht nicht so gut zum neuen Stil gepasst, aber etwas ersichtlicher hätte man das schon gestalten können.

18. *Komische Anordnung/Darstellung der Schaltflächen bei Poständerung*
Wenn ich einen Post direkt bearbeite, sind die Schaltflächen mit Schrift, Größe, Fett/Kursivdruck/Unterstrichen etc. 'n bissl arg merkwürdig angewordet und die Symbole für den Hyperlink/Grafik/Video wirken allem Anschein nach ein bissl "gequetscht". Apropos, muss das jetzt unbedingt "Bearbeiten" und nicht mehr "Ändern" heißen? Wieder eine extrem unglaublich sinnvolle Änderung.

Was mich am meisten bei diesen Punkten weiterhin stört, ist Punkt 1 und Punkt 6. Bei diesen habe ich nicht die geringste Lust einen Kompromiss einzugehen - bei den meisten anderen Punkten könnte man vielleicht noch drüber reden, aber das mit dem "Profilkasten" und dem Farbton, der am ehesten einem ComputerBase-Plagiat zuzuordnen ist (wie schon damals die neue Main), sind für mich einfach nur völlig inakzeptabel.

Positiv finde ich die nun moderneren, bunteren Symbole und Schaltflächen, nun übersichtlichere/umfangreichere Gestaltungseinstellung des Profildesigns, den offensichtlich verbesserten Bilderupload-Mechanismus (wollte eigentlich noch Bilder zu den Kritikpunkten hinzufügen, aber mein Internet ist gerade so lahm, das ich froh sein muss, überhaupt Text posten zu können), die meisten der Zusatzfunktionen sowie die nun teilweise leichter zu findenden Verweise auf verschiedene Seiten des Forums.


----------



## Falk (11. März 2011)

So, zweiter Versuch. Die erste Antwort ist einem "Alle Tabs schließen" zum Opfer gefallen, aber so ausführliches Feedback kann ich nicht unkommentiert lassen 



Two-Face schrieb:


> So, nach mehreren Wochen habe ich jetzt mal eine komplette Übersicht mit allen Punkten abgefasst, dir mir an dem neuem Design nicht gefallen.
> 
> 1. *Profilkasten links*
> Weiß nicht wer auf diese Schnapsidee gekommen ist, aber warum zum Teufel muss der Bereich, in dem die Usereigenschaften (Freunde, IGs, Aktivität, Besucher etc.) jetzt links sein? Was hat das bitte für einen Vorteil? Hauptsache, dass sich langjährige User zwingend an irgendwas gewöhnen müssen? Hätte den gerne wieder rechts.



Das ist einfach entsprechend der anderen Elemente, getreu dem Motto: kleine Kästen links, große rechts. Die Kontrollzentrum-Navigation ist ja auch links, von daher ist es irgendwie schon logisch.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 2. *Was soll der Errungenschaftsblödsinn?*
> Da meiner Ansicht nach die Benutzertitel reichen braucht man nicht auch noch so einen Schwachsinn wie "Errungenschaften". Bringen nicht das geringste und nach was die genau vergeben werden erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, es gibt z.B. User, die sind seit 2007 hier angemeldet und trotzdem hat keiner die Errungenschaft "Veteran" (hat wahrscheinlich wieder was mit diesen völlig von jeder Sinnvolligkeit und Daseinsbereichtigung befreitem sowie undurchsichtigem Punktesystem zu tun). Vor allem wenn ich schon den Titel auf der Seite mit den Errungenschaften lese, "Social Network" haben wir jetzt hier schon einen Facebookzwang?



Die Errungenschaften via "vBExperience" (das Plugin dazu) gab es auch im alten vB schon seit Jahren. Das ist jetzt schlicht die neue Version, man kann es immer noch genauso gut ignorieren wie vorher. Aus Postings, den Rängen etc. haben wir das Errungenschaftssystem bewusst rausgehalten. Dir mag es nicht gefallen, aber es gibt sicherlich auch User, die anderer Meinung sind.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 3. *Emoticons im Auswahlfenster teils merkwürdig klein geraten*
> Mag vielleicht ein Bug sein, sieht aber trotzdem dämlich aus, wenn da zwischen drin ein Smiley auftaucht, das vielleicht halb so groß ist, wie die um es herum. "Verschwommen" sehen ein paar (z.B. das  und ) auch aus und der  hängt halb im "Weitere"-Button drin. Außerdem erzeugen Emoticons nun breitere Zeilenabstände, das war früher nicht wirklich der Fall.



Das ist ein CSS-Problem, das ich leider noch nicht fixen konnte. Die "Felder" für die Icons sind kleiner als die Bilder und schieben sich nicht auf. Mir ist auch nicht ganz klar, was die vB-Leute sich dabei gedacht haben, aber eigentlich ist diese Anordnung nur eine formatierte Liste. Das steht aber noch auf unserer Todo-Liste.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 4. *Doofer Antwortmechanismus*
> Evtl. ein kleiner Verlinkungsfehler; Wenn ich zu einen Thema antworten will und dann auch auf den "Antworten"-Button klicke, wird mir lediglich ein Cursor im "Direkt Antworten"-Feld angezeigt - um "umfangreich" antworten zu können, muss ich auf "Erweitert" klicken. Irgendwie blöd, wenn ich schnell direkt antworten will, klicke ich halt in das Direkt-Antworten-Feld rein, aber wenn ich einen längeren Post verfasse wäre es praktisch, wenn der "Antworten"-Button gleich auf die erweiterte Ansicht geht, so wie man das noch von früher gewohnt ist



Auch wenn man es von Web-Anwendungen noch nicht gewohnt ist: Doppelklick auf Antwort wirkt Wunder. Ansonsten haben wir den schnell Antworten-Bereich ja auch etwas ausgebrezelt, damit man mehr Optionen dort direkt hat.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 5. *Beim Klicken auf andere User keine Direktverlinkung auf sein Profil*
> ...stattdessen eröffnet sich da ein Pulldown-Menü. Was aber wenn ich direkt auf sein Profil will ohne zweimal klicken zu müssen? Wurde im alten Design besser gelöst.



Dafür kannst du dort jetzt direkt Private Nachrichten schreiben - ist also auch von Vorteil, je nachdem was man eben nutzt. 


Two-Face schrieb:


> 6. *Zu heller, kitischig wirkender Farbton*
> Das erste was mir in den Sinn kam, als ich das neue Design gesehen habe war, ob ich mich gerade auf der Website eines Spielzeugherstellers für Säuglinge befinde.
> Der Ton ist zu "graugrell", erinnert stark an ComputerBase, der ursprüngliche Farbstil, welcher PCGHX ausgemacht hatte, ist jetzt weg. Einer der mächtigsten Kritikpunkte am neuen Design, hier wünsche ich mir zwingend eine Änderung.



Wie auch der alte Style orientiert sich dieser an der aktuellen PCGH-Startseite, die Markenzusammengehörigkeit müssen wir schon transportieren. Da plötzlich andere Farben/Blautöne etc. zu verwenden wäre doch auch seltsam, oder? Über die Farbgebung allgemein kann man natürlich streiten, das liegt aber außerhalb meines Einflussbereichs 


Two-Face schrieb:


> 7. *Warum zweimal Profilverlinkung in der Kopfleiste?*
> Also die Kopfleiste, da wo fett der Forentitel und die Profilverlinkungen, "Benachrichtigungen", "Kontrollzentrum" etc. steht. Da hab' ich zwei Möglichkeiten direkt auf mein Profil zu kommen, zum einen, wenn ich auf meinen Nickname klicke (also in meinem Fall auf den Link "Two-Face") und zum anderen mit dem Link "Mein Profil". Hat das einen speziellen Grund oder ist das nur ein übersehener Designfehler?


Da bist du nicht der erste, der sich das Fragt - einen der beiden Links werden wir killen, wahrscheinlich sind die da nur, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, damit auch die weniger Internet-erfahrenen Nutzer auf Babyspielzeugseiten ihr Profil finden 



Two-Face schrieb:


> 8. *Teilweise merkwürdige Proportionierung der Bereiche*
> Sehr schwierig zu definieren, aber mir kommt vieles seit der Umstellung arg "fehlproportioniert" vor. Zum Beispiel in der Profilseite: Das Antwortfeld für einen Pinnwandeintrag ist riesengroß aber der Usertitel in dem Profilkasten und die Kopfleiste dafür recht klein. Früher war das "hierarchischer" strukturiert, da kam ein fetter "Überbereich" und dann Unterbereiche. Früher stach bei einem Profilbesuch sofort der Username ins Gesicht, jetzt ist es die fette Pinnwand-Antwortbox. Auch ist die Kopfleiste allgemein ziemlich schmal.



Daran werden wir nicht "einfach so" etwas ändern können - sonst kommen wieder andere, denen z.B. das Textfeld zu klein ist an der Stelle etc. Werde ich aber im Hinterkopf behalten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 9. *2mal "Posteingang" auf der "Private Nachrichten"-Seite*
> Wieder offenbar ein "Bug", im Posteingang wird in der Box "Private Nachrichten" zweimal auf den Posteingang verlinkt. Zwar führen die Links eben auf unterschiedliche Seiten, für mich ist das aber ein Designfehler: da hätte man genausogut die Seite mit der Anzahl der Nachrichten und die mit dem Balken mit dem Nachrichtenlimit locker auf eine gemeinsame Seite packen können, keine Ahnung warum das jetzt so umständlich sein muss.


Muss ich mir erst genauer anschauen, bin nicht so der PN-User. Das PN-System ist aber 1:1 vom vB 4 übernommen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 10. *Avatare in der Freundesliste gequetscht dargestellt*
> Bug: Die Avatare in der Freundesliste auf dem eigenen Profil werden "zusammengequetscht" dargestellt


Wahrscheinlich ein CSS-Problem wie mit den Smileys. Nehme ich auf die Liste.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 11. *Keine Komplettübersicht mit allen Freunden ("Kontakte bearbeiten"-Seite weg)*
> ... diese Seite hätte ich gerne wieder, da ich sie schon immer übersichtlicher fand, als die Freundesliste.


Hm, wenn es die Seite nicht mehr im vB gibt wird es schwer, aber ich schau mal, ob es da vielleicht einen versteckten Link gibt oder sonst eine Funktion, um das alte Verhalten herzustellen. Habe aber nicht so viel Hoffung.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 12. *Die Statistiken auf der Forenseite sind weg*
> Es gab ja früher dieser Statistiken-Bereich unten an der Forenseite, den man auf und zuklappen konnte. Darin standen die neuesten Posts, Threads, User, Top-Poster/Profile-Visits usw. Die wieder hinzuzufügen wär' auch ganz praktisch, oder find' ich bloß die Funktion zum Aufrufen nicht?


Die Statistiken sind derzeit für User deaktiviert, da sie in dieser Version des dafür zuständigen Plugins die Datenbank zu stark belasten. Wenn du dort Doppel-Posts zählen willst kann ich es aktivieren, aber ich schlage vor wir warten auf die nächste Version des Plugins und geben ihm dann noch einmal eine Chance 



Two-Face schrieb:


> 13. *Wo ist die Suchfunktion in den Unterforen?*
> Anstatt auf die Erweiterte Suche zu gehen hätte ich gerne die Funktion "Dieses Forum durchsuchen" in den jeweiligen Unterforen wieder.


Da wo sie vorher auch war. Wenn du in einem Unterforum bist rechts in dem grauen Balken über dem blauen Balken (habe auch gerade keine Zeit mit Bilder zu arbeiten).



Two-Face schrieb:


> 14. *Anzahl der Antworten zu einem Thread könnten als Link markiert sein*
> In einem Unterforum mit der Übersicht zu allen Threads kann man ja in der "Threadleiste" sehen, wer zuletzt gepostet hat, die Hits und Antworten. Die Anzahl letzterer, auf welche man klickt, die Übersicht erscheint mit den Anzahl der Antworten der jeweiligen User, könnte als Link markiert sein - mir viel nämlich zunächst nicht auf, dass man da drauf klicken kann, da die Zahl genauso aussieht, wie die restliche Schrift.


Schon seltsam, warum da nicht der allgemeine Style für Links genommen wird - da funkt wohl irgendwas dazwischen. Sollte aber kein Problem sein, wenn es schon ein Link ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 15. *Forum sucht nicht mehr nach ähnlichen Titeln beim Erstellen eines Threads*
> Fiel mir schon vor der Umstellung auf, evtl. ein Bug; Früher bekam man nach Eingabe eines Titels für einen neuen Thread sofort Threads mit ähnlichen Titeln angezeigt, das war seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr der Fall - vielleicht auch ein Browserproblem? (habe das bis jetzt nur mit dem IE ausprobiert).


Das Plugin dafür ist leider nicht vB 4 kompatibel - wenn das als wichtig angesehen wird (und die Zahl der unnützen Threads in die Höhe schnellt) müssen wir uns dafür eine Lösung überlegen. Es ist aber kein Problem bei dir.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 16. *Meiste Browser zeigen Emoticons beim Postverfassen bloß in Zeichen/Buchstabenform an*
> Find' ich bescheuert, bislang zeigte mir das nur der Firefox korrekt an, alle anderen Browser waren nicht imstande, den Code umzusetzen. Entweder Fehler beim Programmieren oder Forensoftware einfach zu neu für diese Browser?


Ist mir erst überhaupt nicht aufgefallen, da ich persönlich nur in der Code-Ansicht arbeite, aber es scheint tatsächlich ein Problem mit dem Zusammenspiel zwischen Browsern und Foren-Editor zu geben. Da müssen wir uns darauf verlassen, dass die Entwickler vom vB da nachbessern in kommenden Versionen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 17. *Verkohltes Meldedreieck*
> Besser hätte ich es jetzt nicht ausdrücken können: "klein und schwarz" ist das neue Meldedreieck, mit dem man Posts sofort melden kann. Das alte hätte vielleicht nicht so gut zum neuen Stil gepasst, aber etwas ersichtlicher hätte man das schon gestalten können.


Wenn ich die Zeit finde färbe ich das dunkelrot ein 



Two-Face schrieb:


> 18. *Komische Anordnung/Darstellung der Schaltflächen bei Poständerung*
> Wenn ich einen Post direkt bearbeite, sind die Schaltflächen mit Schrift, Größe, Fett/Kursivdruck/Unterstrichen etc. 'n bissl arg merkwürdig angewordet und die Symbole für den Hyperlink/Grafik/Video wirken allem Anschein nach ein bissl "gequetscht". Apropos, muss das jetzt unbedingt "Bearbeiten" und nicht mehr "Ändern" heißen? Wieder eine extrem unglaublich sinnvolle Änderung.


Ich schaue, ob die Icons da korrekt sind, aber geändert wurde daran nichts. Und ob es "Bearbeiten" oder "Ändern" heißt ist doch eigentlich egal, es sagt das Selbe aus.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten bei diesen Punkten weiterhin stört, ist Punkt 1 und Punkt 6. Bei diesen habe ich nicht die geringste Lust einen Kompromiss einzugehen - bei den meisten anderen Punkten könnte man vielleicht noch drüber reden, aber das mit dem "Profilkasten" und dem Farbton, der am ehesten einem ComputerBase-Plagiat zuzuordnen ist (wie schon damals die neue Main), sind für mich einfach nur völlig inakzeptabel.


Wie schon gesagt: Änderungen an der Farbgebung sind nicht mal einfach so gemacht (technisch natürlich schon), da hier ein paar mehr Leute involviert sind, die ihren Segen geben müssten. Die Farben der Hauptseite sind ja auch nicht aus einer Laune heraus entstanden und auch nicht von CB geklaut. Beide Seiten haben nun einmal Blau als Grundton, d.h. es wird wahrscheinlich immer irgendwie ähnlich sein. Und das Forum farblich an die Hauptseite anzulehnen ist ja auch keine Überraschung...


Two-Face schrieb:


> Positiv finde ich die nun moderneren, bunteren Symbole und Schaltflächen, nun übersichtlichere/umfangreichere Gestaltungseinstellung des Profildesigns, den offensichtlich verbesserten Bilderupload-Mechanismus (wollte eigentlich noch Bilder zu den Kritikpunkten hinzufügen, aber mein Internet ist gerade so lahm, das ich froh sein muss, überhaupt Text posten zu können), die meisten der Zusatzfunktionen sowie die nun teilweise leichter zu findenden Verweise auf verschiedene Seiten des Forums.



Na, immerhin ist nicht alles schlecht. Du als Mitglied früher Stunde kannst dich ja wahrscheinlich auch noch daran erinnern, dass mit der Umstellung auf vBulletin an sich nicht alles auf Anhieb problemlos lief. Mit der Zeit wurde es aber immer besser, und auch hier arbeiten wir ja aktiv weiter am Forum und mit der Community zusammen und überlassen es nicht sich selbst. 

Abgesehen vom Style und der Foren-Software ist das wichtigste in einer Community doch immer noch, was die Leute da schreiben und wie der Umgangston ist (und ob sich jemand darum kümmert, das Feedback auch gehört wird). Ich denke, in diesen Punkten können wir punkten


----------



## Falk (11. März 2011)

Kurzes Update: zwei Sachen haben wir heute noch gefixed von der Liste:

1. Die Smileys werden wieder korrekt dargestellt neben dem Text-Feld.
2. Der Hinweis auf bereits bestehende Threads ist wieder da.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. März 2011)

Wieso bekommt man eigentlich keine Errungenschaft, wenn man eine bekommen sollte?
Habe für gewisse die Anforderungen erfüllt, aber da kommt nichts. 

Naja, was weiß ich schon, ich bin ja erst seit 7 Tagen registriert.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (11. März 2011)

Ich will ja nicht nerven....
Aber wie siehe aus mit der email benachrichtigung?
Liegts daran das ich yahoo benutze?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2011)

Direkt antworten @ PN antworten fail, siehe Anhang. 

Und dann ist mir noch das hier aufgefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal die Funktion sollte da nicht aktiviert sein oder? Im restlichen Forum ist sie ja auch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So, nach mehreren Wochen habe ich jetzt mal eine komplette Übersicht mit allen Punkten abgefasst, dir mir an dem neuem Design nicht gefallen.


 
Sowas werde ich auch noch mal machen, da einige Punkte zwar schon genannt worden sind, aber ich will nicht, dass das "vergessen" wird.
Einige Punkte hast du auch schon genannt, ich hab da noch andere und werde das bei Gelegenheit auch für mich zusammenfassen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

kA ob es schon genannt wurde:

• Bitte Direktlinks für Posts und nicht nur Permas
• Der Uploader für Bilder etc. ist total ... nicht gut


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2011)

Wenn dir der neue nicht gefällt, verwend halt den alten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

Und wo finde ich den?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Im Kontrollzentrum, unter Einstellungen, ganz unten, dort kannst du den Haken rausnehmen, bei Upload Manager benutzen.
Ich benutze den auch nicht, wie vorher war es einfacher und einfacher ist besser.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2011)

Hier ganz unten, unter Dateimanager, den einfach nicht aktivieren. 

Edit:
Neuer Fehler beim Betrachten der abonnierten Themen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

Ah, klasse


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das ist einfach entsprechend der anderen Elemente, getreu dem Motto: kleine Kästen links, große rechts. Die Kontrollzentrum-Navigation ist ja auch links, von daher ist es irgendwie schon logisch.


Wie? Der "Profilkasten" ist ein recht großer "Kasten", und die Aufteilung ist mir neu. Und was hat die Kontrollzentrum-Navigation mit dem Profilkasten zu tun?


Falk schrieb:


> Die Errungenschaften via "vBExperience" (das Plugin dazu) gab es auch im alten vB schon seit Jahren. Das ist jetzt schlicht die neue Version, man kann es immer noch genauso gut ignorieren wie vorher. Aus Postings, den Rängen etc. haben wir das Errungenschaftssystem bewusst rausgehalten. Dir mag es nicht gefallen, aber es gibt sicherlich auch User, die anderer Meinung sind.


Dass es früher Errungenschaften gab, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, nur das man irgendwo "aufstieg", wenn man den Punktebalken voll kriegt. Der Sinn erschließt sich mir aber weiterhin nicht, wenn man diese Errungenschaften selbst dann nicht kriegt, wenn man die Vorraussetzungen erfüllt. 


Falk schrieb:


> Auch wenn man es von Web-Anwendungen noch nicht gewohnt ist: Doppelklick auf Antwort wirkt Wunder. Ansonsten haben wir den schnell Antworten-Bereich ja auch etwas ausgebrezelt, damit man mehr Optionen dort direkt hat.


Ist aber eben doof, wenn man es gewohnt ist auf eine extra Seite zu kommen und stattdessen bloß auf einen schmalen Bereich unten dran kommt. Vor allem wenn man vorhat zu zitieren ist das extrem lästig, da hat man sich früher ein, zwei Klicks gespart. Eine Direkt-Antworten-Funktion find' ich gut, aber unter etwas praktischeren Umständen, eben dass man bei einem einfachen Klick auf den "Antwort"-Button auf die erweiterte Ansicht kommt und in das Direkt-Antworten-Feld nur reinzuklicken braucht.


Falk schrieb:


> Dafür kannst du dort jetzt direkt Private Nachrichten schreiben - ist also auch von Vorteil, je nachdem was man eben nutzt.


Wenn ich direkt auf sein Profil komme, kann ich das sowieso, früher ging das doch auch, indem man auf den Avatar geklickt hat, wenn ich mich recht entsinne?


Falk schrieb:


> Wie auch der alte Style orientiert sich dieser an der aktuellen PCGH-Startseite, die Markenzusammengehörigkeit müssen wir schon transportieren. Da plötzlich andere Farben/Blautöne etc. zu verwenden wäre doch auch seltsam, oder? Über die Farbgebung allgemein kann man natürlich streiten, das liegt aber außerhalb meines Einflussbereichs


Wie auch das Forendesign jetzt gefiel mit schon die neue Startseite damals nicht. Schon damals konnte ich leicht Ähnlichkeiten in der Farbgebung zu ComputerBase ausmachen, hab' mir mal das Feedback in anderen Foren angesehen, z.B. in den Computec-Schwesterseiten, da las man überall "Hmm, sieht 'n bissl nach ComputerBase aus". Weiß ja nicht, ob das im Stilgeschmack der vBulletin-Macher liegt, aber immer dieser Drang zum weichgezeichneten blau/hellgrau/weiß find' ich irgendwo öde, bei CB mag das vielleicht noch dazupassen, aber das ist eben was, was diese Seite ausmacht - bei PCGH war es früher was anderes. Übrigens, wie war das nochmal, da steht in der Kopfleiste dick und fett "eXtreme"? 


Falk schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein CSS-Problem wie mit den Smileys. Nehme ich auf die Liste.


Ich will ja nicht lästig sein, aber  ist immernoch zu klein geraten,  sieht weiterhin verschwommen aus und die Zeilenabstände sind bei Smileygebrauch immernoch größer.  Ich weiß aber, dass das mit CSS teilweise ein Kampf sein kann, vielleicht schon mal irgendwie versucht, die Box, in der sich die Smileys befinden, größer zu machen?


Falk schrieb:


> Hm, wenn es die Seite nicht mehr im vB gibt wird es schwer, aber ich schau mal, ob es da vielleicht einen versteckten Link gibt oder sonst eine Funktion, um das alte Verhalten herzustellen. Habe aber nicht so viel Hoffung.


Ich meine die tatsächlich mal irgendwo doch gefunden zu haben, könnte aber sein, dass ich die mit einer anderen Seite verwechselt habe, aber wenn nicht, ist die wirklich gut versteckt.


Falk schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zeit finde färbe ich das dunkelrot ein .


... und am besten noch ein Stück weit größer.


Falk schrieb:


> Ich schaue, ob die Icons da korrekt sind, aber geändert wurde daran nichts. Und ob es "Bearbeiten" oder "Ändern" heißt ist doch eigentlich egal, es sagt das Selbe aus.


Eben, wieso hat man dann es überhaupt erst umgeändert? 


Falk schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Änderungen an der Farbgebung sind nicht mal einfach so gemacht (technisch natürlich schon), da hier ein paar mehr Leute involviert sind, die ihren Segen geben müssten. Die Farben der Hauptseite sind ja auch nicht aus einer Laune heraus entstanden und auch nicht von CB geklaut. Beide Seiten haben nun einmal Blau als Grundton, d.h. es wird wahrscheinlich immer irgendwie ähnlich sein. Und das Forum farblich an die Hauptseite anzulehnen ist ja auch keine Überraschung...


Ich bin jetzt mal wieder ganz radikal und sage: Ändert die Hauptseite auch wieder um. 
Nö, aber was ich auch vorhin sagen wollte ist, es schadet nicht, wenn sich das Forum von der Main unterscheidet, war ganz früher meines Wissens (gerade, als PCGH und PCGHX noch getrennt waren) auch nicht viel anders, warum dieses Prinzip also über Bord werfen?

Übrigens, Nachtrag: bei den User-Eigenschaften unter dem Avatar (Mitglied seit, Ort, Beiträge und Blog-Einträge, evtl. Marktplatz) sind merkwürdige Zeilenumbrüche, gerade bei der Ortsangabe - ließt sich seltsam, könnte wieder ein CSS-Problem sein?

Ansonsten, hmm, irgendwie schade, dass sich jetzt kaum ein anderer User meine Liste durchließt, sonst hättest du gleich mehr gesammeltes Feedback auf einmal dazu. 

Hängen alle wieder im Wirtschaft/Politik-Unterforum rum und antworten zu Themen, die so peinlich sind, bei denen sich mir schon beim Lesen des Titels der Magen umdreht.  Ach ja, wenn ich gleich nochmal radikal sein darf: Merzt diesen Kram doch endlich aus.


----------



## Falk (13. März 2011)

Ohne jetzt auf das Feedback von Two-Face direkt einzugehen: in der kommenden Woche werde ich hier wohl seltener Posten - der Resturlaub musste einfach irgendwann mal genommen werden  ZAM ist aber da.


----------



## Lordac (13. März 2011)

Hallo,



Falk schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt auf das Feedback von Two-Face direkt einzugehen: in der kommenden Woche werde ich hier wohl seltener Posten - der Resturlaub musste einfach irgendwann mal genommen werden  ZAM ist aber da.


ich wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub!

Vorher will ich aber noch einmal nachfragen wie es mit folgenden "Kritikpunkten" aussieht:



Lordac schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Es ist nicht möglich verlinkte Wörter aus dem Blog direkt in ein Thema zu kopieren so wie das früher der Fall war, es werden nicht einmal fette/unterstrichene Wörter mit übernommen.
> 
> Punkt 2: Die gefühlten 100 Klammern welche sich beim antworten ergeben (Fett, kursiv, unterstrichen, verlinkt...) nerven gewaltig, die Antwort wird wahnsinnig unübersichtlich so dass schnell "Fehler" passieren und eine Antwort viel länger dauert als mit dem alten Forum.
> 
> So wie es aussieht unterstützen meine zwei verwendeten Browser das Forum nicht, muss ich auf einen kompatiblen ausweichen, bzw. gibt es überhaupt einen?



Mir ist das wichtig, es wäre schön eine konkrete Aussage zu bekommen wie der Stand der Dinge ist und ob man überhaupt mit dem Gedanken spielt das wieder so zu machen (sofern möglich) wie es im alten Forum war.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Falk (13. März 2011)

Das liegt wohl an der Editor/Browser kombination, darauf haben wir keinen direkte Einfluss. Firefox sollte aber am besten funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie? Der "Profilkasten" ist ein recht großer "Kasten", und die Aufteilung ist mir neu. Und was hat die Kontrollzentrum-Navigation mit dem Profilkasten zu tun?



Da schließe ich mich an. Sieht total bekloppt aus, seit dem es links ist.
Außerdem kann ich über das Kontrollzentrum nicht mehr auf meine Alben zugreifen, das ist sehr blöd, wenn ich mal einen Smiley aus meinem Album benutzen will, alles zu umständlich.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass es früher Errungenschaften gab, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, nur das man irgendwo "aufstieg", wenn man den Punktebalken voll kriegt. Der Sinn erschließt sich mir aber weiterhin nicht, wenn man diese Errungenschaften selbst dann nicht kriegt, wenn man die Vorraussetzungen erfüllt.



Der Kram entzieht sich mir auch völlig. Mag sein, dass das ein Feature des Systems ist, aber dann sollte es die User nicht ständig mit irgendwelchen Meldungen nerven, weniger ist manchmal mehr.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist aber eben doof, wenn man es gewohnt ist auf eine extra Seite zu kommen und stattdessen bloß auf einen schmalen Bereich unten dran kommt. Vor allem wenn man vorhat zu zitieren ist das extrem lästig, da hat man sich früher ein, zwei Klicks gespart. Eine Direkt-Antworten-Funktion find' ich gut, aber unter etwas praktischeren Umständen, eben dass man bei einem einfachen Klick auf den "Antwort"-Button auf die erweiterte Ansicht kommt und in das Direkt-Antworten-Feld nur reinzuklicken braucht.



Exakt so würde ich es auch besser finden. Wenn ich den +Antwort Button anklicke, erwarte ich eigentlich, dass ich gleich in den Erweiterungsbereich komme, komme ich aber nicht, und wenn ich mal ein par Zitate drin haben, wird das einfach unübersichtlich, auch deshalb, weil Links eben nicht direkt umgewandelt werden, sondern als Code im Text stehen, was die Sache noch umständlicher macht.
Auch kann das Textfeld nicht groß genug sein, je größer, desto besser.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie auch das Forendesign jetzt gefiel mit schon die neue Startseite damals nicht. Schon damals konnte ich leicht Ähnlichkeiten in der Farbgebung zu ComputerBase ausmachen, hab' mir mal das Feedback in anderen Foren angesehen, z.B. in den Computec-Schwesterseiten, da las man überall "Hmm, sieht 'n bissl nach ComputerBase aus". Weiß ja nicht, ob das im Stilgeschmack der vBulletin-Macher liegt, aber immer dieser Drang zum weichgezeichneten blau/hellgrau/weiß find' ich irgendwo öde, bei CB mag das vielleicht noch dazupassen, aber das ist eben was, was diese Seite ausmacht - bei PCGH war es früher was anderes. Übrigens, wie war das nochmal, da steht in der Kopfleiste dick und fett "eXtreme"?



Kann man nicht wenigstens die Zitate in den Posts etwas dunkler machen?
Das hellblau nervt total. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht lästig sein, aber  ist immernoch zu klein geraten,  sieht weiterhin verschwommen aus und die Zeilenabstände sind bei Smileygebrauch immernoch größer.  Ich weiß aber, dass das mit CSS teilweise ein Kampf sein kann, vielleicht schon mal irgendwie versucht, die Box, in der sich die Smileys befinden, größer zu machen?



Jep, der  und der  und der  passen immer noch nicht rein, außerdem ragt der  in das "Weitere" Feld hinein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal wieder ganz radikal und sage: Ändert die Hauptseite auch wieder um.
> Nö, aber was ich auch vorhin sagen wollte ist, es schadet nicht, wenn sich das Forum von der Main unterscheidet, war ganz früher meines Wissens (gerade, als PCGH und PCGHX noch getrennt waren) auch nicht viel anders, warum dieses Prinzip also über Bord werfen?



Jep, ein Wiedererkennungswert ist ja so oder so gegeben, aber es muss nicht total gleich sein. Abwechslung ist da vorteilhafter.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Übrigens, Nachtrag: bei den User-Eigenschaften unter dem Avatar (Mitglied seit, Ort, Beiträge und Blog-Einträge, evtl. Marktplatz) sind merkwürdige Zeilenumbrüche, gerade bei der Ortsangabe - ließt sich seltsam, könnte wieder ein CSS-Problem sein?



Ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich hab meinen Ort verkürzt, weil er nicht mehr reinpasste.
Und wieso ist bei mir die "Lampe" ob ich online bin oder nicht, jetzt unter meinem Usernamen, habt ihr die Schrift vergrößert?
Außerdem sollte bei denen, die noch keine Markplatzpunkte haben, das auch nicht angezeigt werden, eben statt der "0" nichts.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ansonsten, hmm, irgendwie schade, dass sich jetzt kaum ein anderer User meine Liste durchließt, sonst hättest du gleich mehr gesammeltes Feedback auf einmal dazu.



Deine Liste wird aber gesehen, keine Sorge. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hängen alle wieder im Wirtschaft/Politik-Unterforum rum und antworten zu Themen, die so peinlich sind, bei denen sich mir schon beim Lesen des Titels der Magen umdreht.  Ach ja, wenn ich gleich nochmal radikal sein darf: Merzt diesen Kram doch endlich aus.



Dann lieber den ganzen Spielekram in der Rumpelkammer. 
Aber letztendlich lockst du damit auch andere User an, bzw. gibts ihnen eine Plattform und bindest sie ans Forum. Du musst halt mal übern Tellerrand schauen. 


PS: auch das Textfeld in der erweiterten Antwortfunktion ist mir persönlich immer noch zu klein, ich sehe nur einen sehr kleinen Teil meines Posts und muss sehr aufpassen, dass ich da nichts vergesse oder versehentlich lösche.


----------



## Lordac (13. März 2011)

Hallo,



Falk schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl an der Editor/Browser kombination, darauf haben wir keinen direkte Einfluss. Firefox sollte aber am besten funktionieren.


es funktioniert auch nicht mit Firefox und andere Benutzer sprachen auch davon das es mit Chrome nicht geht.

Um eine Antwort in meinem gewohnten Stil zu erstellen brauche ich ein Vielfaches der Zeit als im alten Forum und das empfinde ich als extremen Rückschritt welchen die Verbesserungen nicht aufwiegen können.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Falk (13. März 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es funktioniert auch nicht mit Firefox und andere Benutzer sprachen auch davon das es mit Chrome nicht geht.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, ich glaube ich weiß was das Problem ist: der Direkt-Antworten-Bereich sieht zwar augenscheinlich aus wieder erweiterte, nur die WYSIWYG-Funktion lässt sich dort nicht aktivieren. Mal sehen, ob sich das umstellen lässt irgendwo.

Edith sagt, das es dafür leider keine Einstellung gibt, mit der ich es auf einem Sonntagabend in meinem Urlaub fixen könnte  Ich glaube, ich stelle jetzt erstmal den Push bei Postings auf mein Handy in diesem Thread ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Bug? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (14. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Bug?



Da ist die beantworten-box kleiner und daduch ist jetzt der Smiley-Kasten zu hoch.  Super, wenn nur teilweise die selben CSS-Klassen verwendet werden ;(


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Bug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wo taucht das denn auf? Ich finde hier irgendwie keinen Bereich mit dem Text-Feld und en beiden bei dir angezeigten Buttons "Abschicken" und "Erweitert". Ist das "Neuer Thread erstellen" oder was ist?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Das geschieht wenn man auf eine PN antwortet, hab ich weiter oben auch schonmal geschrieben.

Außerdem scheint die "Punkte verschenken" Funktion etwas verbuggt zu sein. Moderatoren kann man zB auch in Threads Punkte verschenken, Usern nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo taucht das denn auf? Ich finde hier irgendwie keinen Bereich mit dem Text-Feld und en beiden bei dir angezeigten Buttons "Abschicken" und "Erweitert". Ist das "Neuer Thread erstellen" oder was ist?


 
Wie Ghost schon sagte, so sieht das aus, wenn du auf eine PN antworten willst.


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie Ghost schon sagte, so sieht das aus, wenn du auf eine PN antworten willst.


 
Danke - ist korrigiert.


----------



## Squatrat (14. März 2011)

Ich muss mich der Kritik an der Farbgebung nochmals anschließen.

Das ist eine der wenigen Seiten wo man wirklich gezwungen ist, die Bildschirmhelligkeit massiv zu senken damit einem nicht die Augen brennen.
Ich fand das alte Dunkelblau viel besser, warum die Farben plötzlich der Main angepasst werden müssen verstehe ich auch nicht.
War doch vorher auch in Ordnung.


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2011)

-signed-


----------



## DaStash (15. März 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ich muss mich der Kritik an der Farbgebung nochmals anschließen.
> 
> Das ist eine der wenigen Seiten wo man wirklich gezwungen ist, die Bilschirmhelligkeit massiv zu senken damit einem nicht die Augen brennen.
> Ich fand das alte Dunkelblau viel besser, warum die Farben plötzlich der Main angepasst werden müssen verstehe ich auch nicht.
> War doch vorher auch in Ordnung.


Mhh, kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir sehen die Farben gut aus, sind augenfreundlich und keines Wegs überstrahlt oder so. Hast du vielleicht grundsätzlich deinen Monitor zu hell/ die Farben zu grell eingestellt?

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

Vorher war es aber trotzdem dunkler, bzw die Kontraste waren um einiges besser.


----------



## Squatrat (15. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht grundsätzlich deinen Monitor zu hell/ die Farben zu grell eingestellt?


 
Das ist wie gesagt die einzige Seite bei der das so schlimm ist.

Hier ist zuviel weiß, da bringt es auch nichts an den Farben rumzudrehen.


----------



## DaStash (15. März 2011)

Das Forum orientiert sich 1 zu 1 an die Main, dass war vorher so und ist auch jetzt wieder so. Ich finde nicht das man das jetzt ändern sollte.

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir sehen die Farben gut aus, sind augenfreundlich und keines Wegs überstrahlt oder so. Hast du vielleicht grundsätzlich deinen Monitor zu hell/ die Farben zu grell eingestellt?
> 
> MfG


 
Jetzt kommt das schon wieder. Sobald man einen anderen Farbgeschmack hat, hat man den Monitor falsch eingestellt.
Und Augenfreundlich ist alles mögliche, aber das nicht so wirklich, in Anbetracht von Barrierefreiheit, welche bis zu einem bestimmten Grad auf jeder Internetseite, egal ob ein Hardwareforum oder Spielwarendesigner, gegeben sein muss. 

Die Farbgebung ist zu grell, sieht man z.B. bestens am Unterschied zwischen Zitat- und Antwortfeld, neulich kam ich da sogar durcheinander.
Was sie aber erst recht macht, sie hebt PCGHX nicht mehr von anderen Foren ab sondern integriert die Seite in ein, im Web mitlerweile breites, Sprektrum am hellgrau/blauen Websites, das wird irgendwann nicht nur innovationslos sondern auch noch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eintönig. 

Und wer sagt, dass sich das Forum zwingend an der Main orientieren muss (die früher ebenfalls besser aussah) ? Klar, Ähnlichkeiten sollten schon gegeben sein, aber die Main ist PC Games Hardware und das Forum ist PC Games Hardware *eXtreme.*

EDIT: Jetzt sehen manche Smileys im fertigen Post auch noch leicht verschrumpelt aus. Beim Postschreiben sehen sie normal aus, aber in fertigen Posts nicth mehr...

EDIT 2: Aha, kommt beim Scrollen, so als ob der Brwoser zu lahm wär, hatte ich bis jetzt aber noch nie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Ich sag das seit Wochen:
Das Zitat Feld im Post muss dunkler werden, damit man es besser unterscheiden kann.
Es muss ja nicht dunkelblau sein, nur eben etwas dunkler als dieses kack hellblau.


----------



## Squatrat (15. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Forum orientiert sich 1 zu 1 an die Main, dass war vorher so und ist auch jetzt wieder so. Ich finde nicht das man das jetzt ändern sollte.
> 
> MfG


 
Wie ich bereits sagte, sehe ich keinen Grund warum es sich an der Main orientieren sollte.

Vorher ging es doch auch.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2011)

Also bei mir sieht das aber nicht wesentlich anders aus als vorher. Außerdem hat sich vorher das Forum auch 1:1 an der Main orientiert, warum sollte das jetzt nicht der Fall sein?

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Also für mich sieht das sehr stark anders aus:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...wie-findet-ihr-das-neue-forendesign-neu-1.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-wie-findet-ihr-das-neue-forendesign-neu2.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Früher waren die Farben kräftiger, nicht so verwaschen wie jetzt.


----------



## h_tobi (16. März 2011)

So ist es, deswegen habe ich auch meine Probleme die blass-blaue Schrift auf weißem Hintergrund zu lesen.
Gerade, wenn es noch dunkel ist, strahlt der Monitor wie eine 100W Glühbirne.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2011)

Naja, ist anscheinend Geschmackssache. Ich hatte mich damals auch daran gestört als das Blau der Titelüberschriften auf der Main so grell wurde und darauf hin gab es ja dann die Auswahl, die ich stets auf Dunkelblau habe. Aber bei der aktuellen Gestaltung sehe ich diese Probleme wie damals eben nicht. Sie orientiert sich für mich stark an dem alten Design, klar es gibt marginale Unterschiede, jedoch kann ich keine grellen Farben, schwache Kontraste oder sonstiges feststellen. Getestet an meinem Laptop, 24" Arbeitsmonitor(für den grafischen Bereich ausgelegt) und meiner alten 19" Röhre feststellen.

MfG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. März 2011)

Ich finde es ja schön und nett das ich an neue Errungenschaften erinnert werde. Doch bringt mir das gar nichts wen nirgends steht welche ich den nun erworben habe. Und wie komme ich überhaupt zu dem Menü mit den Errungenschaften???


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. März 2011)

Bei "Nützliche Links"-"Aktivitätssystem"-"Errungenschaften". 

Ich sollte eigentlich mehr haben, bekomme sie aber nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. März 2011)

So wie die anderen User auch nicht ... meine 1 Jahr-Registrierungs-Errungenschaft ist immer noch nicht im Profil, laut Errungenschaften-Reiter habe ich sie und irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben das 0% der User diese Errungenschaft nicht haben!


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

Das Forum gibt es ja erst seit kurzem. 

Man kann bei Errungenschaften ja schön sehen, was man haben sollte, aber es bringt nur leider nichts.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. März 2011)

Da fehlt bestimmt ein Plugin, ich mag vB 4.0. 

Die Funktion vom Anti-Profildesign-Button soll ja angeblich auch nicht mehr funktionieren … komisch unter vB 3.8 ging sie noch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. März 2011)

Das nennt man dann Fortschritt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. März 2011)

Hm ich bemerke gerade das unter "Meine Beiträge" keine Aktualisierung mehr stattfindet! 

Meine heutigen Beiträge werden nicht angezeigt!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Bei "Nützliche Links"-"Aktivitätssystem"-"Errungenschaften".
> 
> Ich sollte eigentlich mehr haben, bekomme sie aber nicht.


 
Danke, habe es gefunden.

Ich würde es schön finden wen noch eine Anzeige hinzukommen könnte wo ich sehen kann welche Errungenschaften ich wann warum erhalten habe. So eine Art Errungenschaften Historie. Und Deutsche Übersetzungen wären ganz nett.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. März 2011)

So jetzt werden meine heutigen Beiträge wieder angezeigt … Server hat wohl Schluckauf.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. März 2011)

Nein, es wird nur nicht so oft aktualisiert, wurde ja schon öfters hier gesagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Funktion vom Anti-Profildesign-Button soll ja angeblich auch nicht mehr funktionieren … komisch unter vB 3.8 ging sie noch.


 
Nicht nur angeblich..


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein, es wird nur nicht so oft aktualisiert, wurde ja schon öfters hier gesagt.


 
Ja scheinbar nicht mehr so oft wie früher! 



@ quante

Ich weiß, aber ich reite da gerne drauf rum!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ quante
> 
> Ich weiß, aber ich reite da gerne drauf rum!


 
Da sind wir zu zweit.


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hm ich bemerke gerade das unter "Meine Beiträge" keine Aktualisierung mehr stattfindet!
> 
> Meine heutigen Beiträge werden nicht angezeigt!


Ich empfehle Dir Themen an den du teilnimmst automatisch zu abonieren, diese werden immer im Kontrollzentrum angezeigt und sind just in Time aktuell. 

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2011)

Abonnements braucht doch keiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Dir Themen an den du teilnimmst automatisch zu abonieren, diese werden immer im Kontrollzentrum angezeigt und sind just in Time aktuell.
> 
> MfG


 
Das ging aber früher eben ohne.


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ging aber früher eben ohne.


 Jaja, früher war alles besser. 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Abonnements braucht doch keiner.


 Ich finde die besser und übersichtlicher als "Meine Beiträge"

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2011)

...und wer braucht "Meine Beiträge"?


----------



## L.B. (17. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das schon mal gefragt wurde, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, gab es früher WYSIWYG Editoren, während jetzt die HTML Tags im Editor nicht direkt umgesetzt werden. Kann man das nicht ändern?


----------



## Arthuriel (20. März 2011)

Ich will nochmal auf die folgende Option hinweisen, die nicht funktioniert (rot markiert in Bild 1).
Daher bleibt die Hintergrundfarbe bei den Pinnwandeinträgen und dem Pinnwandeditor, wie man es auf Bild 2 gut sehen kann, weiß.
D.h. das die Farbe zwar nach dem Speichern dargestellt , aber nicht wie die anderen Farben bei den anderen Optionen übernommen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Boah ey, wenn ich das Grün sehe, dann hoffe ich, dass ich das individuelle Profildesign hoffentlich bald abschalten kann, das geht ja noch immer noch (wollte ich nur noch mal erwähnen).


----------



## Arthuriel (21. März 2011)

Ich habe lange an der Farbgebung gearbeitet, damit die Schrift möglichst gut lesbar ist und ich sie trotzdem schön finde. Guck dir doch mal die Farbgebung von manch einem anderen User an, denn da findet man wirklich schlimme Beispiele.

P.S.: Hoffentlich wird mein Hinweis auf diesen Fehler mit dem Profildesign beachtet. Nicht das er untergeht, denn ich habe ihn schon mal gepostet.


----------



## Falk (21. März 2011)

Zu den Errungenschaften: der Fehler ist wohl so idiotisch, das wir bisher nicht daran gedacht haben. Die Werte, die man erreichen muss, sind schlicht falsch. Für "Three Friends" braucht man 9 Freunde, für 3 Monate 180 Tage, für 1 Jahr über 700 Tage usw. - das kann nicht funktionieren. 

Hab es jetzt mal bei den wichtigsten Errungenschaften gefixed, dauert jetzt wohl eine Zeit bis das System es merkt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt mal bei den wichtigsten Errungenschaften gefixed, dauert jetzt wohl eine Zeit bis das System es merkt...


 
Wenn nichts mehr geht, einfach alles löschen und komplett von vorne anfangen. 


Wer arbeitet eigentlich an dem Profildesignbug?


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2011)

Wer arbeitet allgemein am Profildesign?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. März 2011)

Die vBulletin-Entwickler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die vBulletin-Entwickler.


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die inzwischen gefeuert wurden, denn in der Version 3,8 funktionierte der Kram noch tadellos, jetzt ist der Button funktionslos. 


Ach ja, und könnte mal ein netter Mensch die 1000 Zeichen Grenze bei Profilnachrichten hoch schieben, so 2000, besser 5000?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

Also:
Ich würde unten bei der Userliste Freunde statt mit einem Kreuz Farblich hervorheben z.B Dunkelblau or so


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Wenn ich in einem Thread auf "Erste" klicke, also um mir die erste Seite des Threads durchlesen zu können, z.B. den Startpost, dann geht der Button nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. März 2011)

Also bei mir funktioniert es. 

Könnte man eigentlich die Zeichenanzahl für einen Beitrag reduzieren.
Nur der Startpost sollte die gleiche Zeichenzahl wie jetzt haben.

Es nervt halt, wenn manche User mitten im Thread einen kleinen Roman rein hauen.


----------



## Lordac (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte noch einmal nachfragen wie der Stand der Dinge bezüglich folgender Punkte ist:



Lordac schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Es ist nicht möglich verlinkte Wörter aus dem Blog direkt in ein Thema zu kopieren so wie das früher der Fall war, es werden nicht einmal fette/unterstrichene Wörter mit übernommen.
> 
> Punkt 2: Die gefühlten 100 Klammern welche sich beim antworten ergeben (Fett, kursiv, unterstrichen, verlinkt...) nerven gewaltig, die Antwort wird wahnsinnig unübersichtlich so dass schnell "Fehler" passieren und eine Antwort viel länger dauert als mit dem alten Forum.


 


Falk schrieb:


> Ah, ich glaube ich weiß was das Problem ist: der Direkt-Antworten-Bereich sieht zwar augenscheinlich aus wieder erweiterte, nur die WYSIWYG-Funktion lässt sich dort nicht aktivieren. Mal sehen, ob sich das umstellen lässt irgendwo.



Vielen Dank,

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es nervt halt, wenn manche User mitten im Thread einen kleinen Roman rein hauen.


 
Musst du halt schneller scrollen. 

Wieso geht bei dir der "erste" Button, bei mir geht der nicht?
Wenn ich den Startpost lesen will, muss ich ins Unterforum gehen und den Thread so anklicken, dass die erste Seite aufgeht, das ist total umständlich.


----------



## Arthuriel (22. März 2011)

Hmm, wie wäre es denn, wenn die Überschriften der Threads auf der Forenhauptseite nur dann dick wären, wenn man sie noch nicht gelesen hat?

Denn so irritiert das ein bisschen, wenn man auf den Button "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" klickt und im Anschluß immer noch alle Überschriften aus dicken Buchstaben bestehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Warum die jetzt alle dick sind, weiß ich auch nicht, sieht voll bescheuert aus, vorher war es besser, jetzt sticht das richtig ins Auge und nervt.


----------



## b0s (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einem Thread auf "Erste" klicke, also um mir die erste Seite des Threads durchlesen zu können, z.B. den Startpost, dann geht der Button nicht.


 
Versuch es mal am linken Rand des Buttons. Bei mir funktioniert er nur ungefähr auf dem linken Drittel (wo der Doppelpfeil ist).
Nichtsdestotrotz ein nerviger (CSS?) Fehler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Versuch es mal am linken Rand des Buttons. Bei mir funktioniert er nur ungefähr auf dem linken Drittel (wo der Doppelpfeil ist).
> Nichtsdestotrotz ein nerviger (CSS?) Fehler.


 
Jop, wenn ich auf den Doppelpfeil klicke, dann gehts, danke für den Tipp. 
Aber irgendwie blöd, riesige Schaltfläche und nur die Pfeile gehen.


----------



## Falk (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum die jetzt alle dick sind, weiß ich auch nicht, sieht voll bescheuert aus, vorher war es besser, jetzt sticht das richtig ins Auge und nervt.


 
Naja, wir glauben dass diese Info schon wichtig genug ist, um prominent zu sein - dafür wurden die relativ sinnbefreiten Grafiken entfernt.


----------



## Arthuriel (22. März 2011)

Und was wäre mit dem Vorschlag, dass die Schrift dünn wird, wenn man auf "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" klickt? Denn letztendlich würde das dazu beitragen, dass die Schrift erst wieder dick wird, wenn in der jeweiligen Rubrik was neues geschrieben worden ist, d.h. man erkennt besser, ob was neues passiert ist oder nicht.

P.S.: Nagut, am blauen bzw. grauen "X" erkennt man das auch, aber über dünne und dicke Schrift erkennt man sowas deutlicher. Zumindest ist das bei mir der Fall.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

Ggf. Browserabhängig. Bei mir gehts auch am rechten Rand.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2011)

Buaäh, macht die Schrift wieder so wie sie vorher war.

Wenn unbedingt lesbarer, dann doch bitte größer.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. März 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Buaäh, macht die Schrift wieder so wie sie vorher war.
> 
> Wenn unbedingt lesbarer, dann doch bitte größer.


 
In Firefox gibt es eine nette Zoom Funktion  Von der mache ich bei PCGHX auch öfters Gebrauch.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> In Firefox gibt es eine nette Zoom Funktion  Von der mache ich bei PCGHX auch öfters Gebrauch.


...die aber nicht notwendig sein sollte, wenn man die Schrift in einem Forum lesen will.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. März 2011)

Besser als nichts 

Entweder Verdana Schriftgröße Mini in "Sonnenlicht" Helligkeit (LED TFT - wer sich so was nur ausgedacht hat  ) womit mir nach 3 - 4 Artikeln die Augen brennen/ jucken oder auf Schriftgröße "Altenheimgerecht" Zoomen und Helligkeit massiv zurück schrauben und die ganzen Main Artikel durcharbeiten. 

Was tut man nicht alles für unser täglich gib mir PCGHX


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, wir glauben dass diese Info schon wichtig genug ist, um prominent zu sein - dafür wurden die relativ sinnbefreiten Grafiken entfernt.


 
Ich bezog mich auf die Startseite des Forums, dort sind jetzt alle Threads im letzten Beitrag Bereich in dicker Schrift.


Edit:
Jetzt ist ja alles in Fettschrift.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

Oh Gott! Das ist ja grässlich macht die Schrit wieder normal - alles in Fett!? Da fallen mir ja die Augen aus - lasste solche Experimente lieber


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. März 2011)

So, jetzt haben wir die Originalgröße in Unfett wie vorher, dafür keine sinnlosen Icons. Was meint ihr?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Von was für Icons redet ihr?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. März 2011)

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Icons, die bisher ausgegeben wurden. Wenn Du sie nicht kennst, beweist das, dass sie kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, jetzt haben wir die Originalgröße in Unfett wie vorher, dafür keine sinnlosen Icons. Was meint ihr?


 
Von welchen Icons redest du?


----------



## b0s (23. März 2011)

Vllt das mit dem Link zum letzten Beitrag des Themas?
(Der jetzige führt auf den ersten ungelesenen Beitrag)


----------



## Falk (23. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Von welchen Icons redest du?


 
Es geht um die Thread-Icons (meist ein Blattpapier), welche überhaupt keine Funktion hatten. Auf der Startseite ist es doch einfach, sowohl zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag (Klick auf Thread-Titel) und alternativ zum letzten Beitrag zu kommen (klick auf kleinen Pfeil).


----------



## Two-Face (23. März 2011)

Wie sieht's jetzt eigentlich aus, was wird denn als nächstes geändert/in Angriff genommen? Arg viel getan hat sich ja nicht, seit ich meine Wunschliste mit Änderungen geposchtet hab'.

Sofern es keine Umstände macht, würde ich nämlich zuvor noch gerne einige weitere Vorschläge für die Zukunft bringen, ein paar Sachen, die mich schon bei der alten vBulletin-Version gestört haben. 

Macht doch einfach mal eine Umfrage über gewisse markante Aspekte des neuen Designs, was die anderen User gerne hätten oder wieder rückgängig gemacht haben wollten, allgemein sehe ich hier leider sehr wenig Feedback von anderen Usern - gerade die, die groß plärren, und regelrecht auf den Usern rumhacken, die mit der neuen Version nicht ganz einverstanden sind, lassen sich jetzt hier überhaupt nicht blicken obwohl sie vorher noch groß rumposaunt haben, wir könnten keine sachlichen Argumente bringen - mal wieder typisch.


----------



## >ExX< (23. März 2011)

Könnte man vielleicht noch die Farben etwas freundlicher gestalten?
Bei dem ganzen weiß wird man ja regelrecht verstrahlt


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

@Thilo die Icons waren eh nicht sehr Aussagekräftig weil manche User da irgendwas rausinterpretiert haben 
So ists wieder schön 
Aber ich würde sagen das Blau ist noch kein PCGH Blau das muss Dunkler sein


----------



## RapToX (23. März 2011)

folgendes:
wenn ich unter dem "Direkt antworten"-feld auf "Erweitert" klicke um in den erweiterten editor zu gelangen, sehe ich am unteren rechten textfeldrand solch ein symbol, mit dem ich die größe des textfeldes verändern kann (siehe bild 1).
rufe ich den erweiterten editor jedoch mit einem doppelklick über den "Antworten"-button auf, fehlt dieses symbol und die größe des textfeldes lässt sich nicht ändern (siehe bild 2).
zudem ist auch die farbe und größe des textfeldes anders.


diese funktion sehe ich grade sowieso zum ersten mal. ist das ein neues feature von ff4?


----------



## Falk (23. März 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> folgendes:
> wenn ich unter dem "Direkt antworten"-feld auf "Erweitert" klicke um in den erweiterten editor zu gelangen, sehe ich am unteren rechten textfeldrand solch ein symbol, mit dem ich die größe des textfeldes verändern kann (siehe bild 1).
> rufe ich den erweiterten editor jedoch mit einem doppelklick über den "Antworten"-button auf, fehlt dieses symbol und die größe des textfeldes lässt sich nicht ändern (siehe bild 2).
> zudem ist auch die farbe und größe des textfeldes anders.
> ...



Ja, ist ein Feature von FF4 - funktioniert aber nur, wenn es ein reines Textfeld ist - sobald der WYSIWYG-Modus geladen wird (dein 2. Screen), funktioniert das nicht mehr.


----------



## DaStash (24. März 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> folgendes:
> wenn ich unter dem "Direkt antworten"-feld auf "Erweitert" klicke um in den erweiterten editor zu gelangen, sehe ich am unteren rechten textfeldrand solch ein symbol, mit dem ich die größe des textfeldes verändern kann (siehe bild 1).
> rufe ich den erweiterten editor jedoch mit einem doppelklick über den "Antworten"-button auf, fehlt dieses symbol und die größe des textfeldes lässt sich nicht ändern (siehe bild 2).
> zudem ist auch die farbe und größe des textfeldes anders.
> ...


 Die Größe des Textfeldes kannst du auch oben rechts über den Icons ändern, mit den beiden Symbolen wo die Pfeile nach oben und unten schauen. Das funktioniert bei beiden Editoren.



Falk schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein Feature von FF4 - funktioniert aber nur, wenn es ein reines Textfeld ist - sobald der WYSIWYG-Modus geladen wird (dein 2. Screen), funktioniert das nicht mehr.


Also bei mir funktioniert das bei beiden Editoren.

p.s.: Ich nutze den neuesten Google Chrome.

MFG


----------



## Falk (24. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert das bei beiden Editoren.
> 
> p.s.: Ich nutze den neuesten Google Chrome.
> 
> MFG


 
Ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich mich explizit auf FF4 bezog, weil es in der Frage ja auch gerade um diesen Browser ging.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Sobald ich einen Beitrag von mir bearbeiten will, sind iwie die Symbole für Quote, Fett, Kursiv usw... entweder komplett weg, oder verschoben.

Hab im Büro den IE 8.


----------



## DaStash (24. März 2011)

Jop, kann ich bei IE8 bestätigen. Im erweiterten Editor wird dann wieder alles korrekt angezeigt.

MfG


----------



## Falk (24. März 2011)

Kann es hier auch bestätigen - schauen wir uns an. Warum benutzt überhaupt noch jemand IE8 freiwillig?


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Kann es hier auch bestätigen - schauen wir uns an. Warum benutzt überhaupt noch jemand IE8 freiwillig?


 
Das musst du die EDV-Abteilung von meiner Firma fragen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Kann es hier auch bestätigen - schauen wir uns an. Warum benutzt überhaupt noch jemand IE8 freiwillig?


 
Na ja, der IE9 ist ja kaum besser, eher schlechter, wenns um das Forum geht (habs ja selbst gemerkt ).


----------



## Falk (24. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, der IE9 ist ja kaum besser, eher schlechter, wenns um das Forum geht (habs ja selbst gemerkt ).


 
Was genau passt denn im IE 9 nicht? Die Buttons im bearbeiten schon mal nicht 
Ich habe gerade mal mit dem IE 9 durch das Forum geschaut (und schreibe gerade auch damit), dabei fällt mir eigentlich nichts besonders auf.

Edith sagt, dass im IE 7 und IE 9 die Bearbeiten-Buttons korrekt angezeigt werden, im IE 8 dafür nicht. Bringt mir jemand ein paar Mäuse zum melken?


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. März 2011)

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Kann es hier auch bestätigen - schauen wir uns an. Warum benutzt überhaupt noch jemand IE8 freiwillig?


 
Weil er quasi schon da ist/war? Und ich den IE9 nicht benutzen kann?


----------



## Falk (24. März 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil er quasi schon da ist/war? Und ich den IE9 nicht benutzen kann?


 
Chrome keine Alternative? Ich will niemandem den Browser vorschreiben (und wir werden auch diesen Fehler suchen & finden), aber der IE 8 ist wirklich einer der schlechtesten Browser, mit denen man dieser Tage ins Internet gehen kann...


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2011)

Ich verwende auf meinem Laptop alle gängen Browser (und sogar noch mehr) aber auf meinem Haupt-PC nur der IE und ich sehe bis heute keinen Grund, mir einen anderen zuzulegen, um genrell im Internet zu browsen - rein aus Prinzip. 

Und Chrome wäre einer der letzten Browser die ich benutzen würde, da ist sogar der Safari noch besser.


----------



## Falk (24. März 2011)

Naja, wenn du auf deinem Haupt-PC bewusst auf Geschwindigkeit beim Seitenaufbau (nicht nur bei uns) verzichtest, ist das natürlich deine Sache - es hätten ja auch äußere Zwänge wie die Policy einer IT-Abteilung dahinter stehen können. 

Wie gesagt, den IE-Fehler beim bearbeiten werden wir dem Forum sicher auch noch austreiben.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2011)

Welcher IE-Fehler bei welchem Bearbeiten?


----------



## Falk (24. März 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welcher IE-Fehler bei welchem Bearbeiten?


 
Drück mal im IE 8 "Bearbeiten" bei einem deiner Postings...(IE8-Standard-Modus, kein Kompatibiltitätsmodus)


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2011)

Dass die Symbole so komisch angeordnet sind oder was? Mein Laptop ist im Moment aus.

...bzw. das Fenster nicht mehr zugeht, nachdem man einen anderen Post verfasst?

Außerdem bemerke ich grade, dass die Nicks in der Besucherliste auf dem Profil widerlich klein geraten sind, was ist das wieder für ein Bug?


----------



## Falk (24. März 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem bemerke ich grade, dass die Nicks in der Besucherliste auf dem Profil widerlich klein geraten sind, was ist das wieder für ein Bug?



Das ist kein Bug, das ist ein falsches CSS, was sich zu weit auswirkt. Eigentlich sollte sich das nur auf die Nicknames der Freunde in der Box auswirken... werde ich entweder heute Abend oder morgen fixen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Chrome keine Alternative? Ich will niemandem den Browser vorschreiben (und wir werden auch diesen Fehler suchen & finden), aber der IE 8 ist wirklich einer der schlechtesten Browser, mit denen man dieser Tage ins Internet gehen kann...


 

Wenn´s nach mir gehen würde, hätten wir hier im Büro Firefox 4. Aber unsere EDV-Abteilung hat sich mit ihrer ganzen "Weißheit" dagegen entschieden. -.-


----------



## Falk (25. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn´s nach mir gehen würde, hätten wir hier im Büro Firefox 4. Aber unsere EDV-Abteilung hat sich mit ihrer ganzen "Weißheit" dagegen entschieden. -.-


 
Firefox Portable? Oder verstößt das gegen die Regeln? Aber wir schweifen ab...


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Firefox Portable? Oder verstößt das gegen die Regeln? Aber wir schweifen ab...


 
Ich werds mal testen 

Tante Edit sagt:

Ist iwie noch nicht ganz fertig, oder? 

*New Achievement!
*Edit the details
Benutzer mit dieser Errungenschaft: 0 (0%)

Bedingungen:


----------



## Gast1111 (26. März 2011)

Hey ich weiss nicht ob das hier rein gehört, aber beim PCGH Extreme App werden total viele Sileys bzw. Emoticons nur als Schrift angezeigt
Wie z.B  ist nur Schrift


----------



## Falk (26. März 2011)

Das sind individuelle Smileys, deswegen werden die nicht sauber umgesetzt. Feedback zur App bitte im entsprechenden Thread.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. März 2011)

In der erweiterten Bearbeitung springt das Fernster nach jedem mal Vorschau klicken wieder auf das kleinste Maß zurück.
Das war wenn ich mich nicht ganz schwer täusche vorher anders, das wäre mir mit Sicherheit sonst schon aufgefallen.
Ist nicht schlimm, nur extrem lästig.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2011)

Cool, wusste gar nicht das die Ausdrücke bei einer E-Mail Benachrichtigung nicht mit **** ausgeblendet werden. 

Ich dachte schon das Forum ist nun Freizügig für alles


----------



## RapToX (27. März 2011)

kann es sein, dass die einbindung von videos nicht mehr richtig funktioniert?
mir wird z.b. angezeigt, dass im "Lustige & andere Videos"-thread ein neuer beitrag vorhanden ist, aber wenn ich draufklicke sehe ich immer nur taks post vom 25.3.. in der übersicht steht jedoch, dass der letzte beitrag von heute 00:09uhr ist.
das gleiche gilt auch für den "Momentane Ohrwürmer"-thread. dort wird mir mein letzter post ebenfalls nicht angezeigt.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Was ist nun aus der Minischrift im Profil geworden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Wieso gibts bei den Beiträgen kein "gestern" mehr? 
Jetzt steht da entweder das Datum und die Uhrzeit oder "heute" und die Uhrzeit.


----------



## b0s (28. März 2011)

Bei mir klappt das einwandfrei...


----------



## Falk (28. März 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass die einbindung von videos nicht mehr richtig funktioniert?
> mir wird z.b. angezeigt, dass im "Lustige & andere Videos"-thread ein neuer beitrag vorhanden ist, aber wenn ich draufklicke sehe ich immer nur taks post vom 25.3.. in der übersicht steht jedoch, dass der letzte beitrag von heute 00:09uhr ist.
> das gleiche gilt auch für den "Momentane Ohrwürmer"-thread. dort wird mir mein letzter post ebenfalls nicht angezeigt.


 
Gibt es da vielleicht noch eine Folgeseite und du bist beim letzten ungelesenen Beitrag? Bei mir ist der letzte Beitrag in diesem Thread von heute (und es wird wohl kaum so sein, dass das Forum da Unterschiede macht)



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was ist nun aus der Minischrift im Profil geworden?


 
Bin ich noch dran - was auch immer die vB-Macher geritten hat, so viele Elemente mit ein und der selben Style-Definition zu versehen.


----------



## RapToX (28. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Gibt es da vielleicht noch eine Folgeseite und du bist beim letzten ungelesenen Beitrag? Bei mir ist der letzte Beitrag in diesem Thread von heute (und es wird wohl kaum so sein, dass das Forum da Unterschiede macht)


scheinbar hatte der fehler was mit meinem ff4 zu tun...
hab den thread gestern abend mal mit dem ie aufgerufen und da hatte ich diese problem komischerweise nicht. auch hier an der arbeit gehts mit ff4 ohne probleme.
weiß auch nicht, was da los war 


edit: ich korrigiere! der "lustige & andere videos"-thread funktioniert immernoch nicht mit dem ff4. der fehler muß mit einem addon zusammenhängen, weil wenn ich den ff4 ohne addons starte, funktioniert alles. naja gut, werde mal auf ein addon-update warten und es dann erneut testen.


----------



## Falk (28. März 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> edit: ich korrigiere! der "lustige & andere videos"-thread funktioniert immernoch nicht mit dem ff4. der fehler muß mit einem addon zusammenhängen, weil wenn ich den ff4 ohne addons starte, funktioniert alles. naja gut, werde mal auf ein addon-update warten und es dann erneut testen.


 
Add-ons können wir leider nicht immer berücksichtigen - da gibt es einfach zu viele und vor allem zu viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, um da Fehler ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. März 2011)

Gibt's für mein Problemchen eine Lösung?


----------



## Falk (28. März 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> In der erweiterten Bearbeitung springt das Fernster nach jedem mal Vorschau klicken wieder auf das kleinste Maß zurück.
> Das war wenn ich mich nicht ganz schwer täusche vorher anders, das wäre mir mit Sicherheit sonst schon aufgefallen.
> Ist nicht schlimm, nur extrem lästig.


 
Ich kann es nachvollziehen und es scheint tatsächlich vorher anders gewesen zu sein. Wir schauen es uns an, wahrscheinlich fehlt ein Cookie, in dem das gespeichert wird. Dann gibt es aber das Risiko, dass es auch beim nächsten Thread so bleibt.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie es den anderen geht, aber ich persönlich arbeite eh nie mit dem kleinen Fensterchen.


----------



## Falk (28. März 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es den anderen geht, aber ich persönlich arbeite eh nie mit dem kleinen Fensterchen.



Ich poste immer ohne Vorschau und vergrößere nur in seltenen Fällen den Text-Bereich - einen der es anders nutzt gibt es also schon  Wir schauen aber trotzdem, ob sich das verhalten ändern lässt, diejenigen die nicht daran rumspielen stört es ja nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es den anderen geht, aber ich persönlich arbeite eh nie mit dem kleinen Fensterchen.


 
Ich arbeite auch lieber mit großen Fenstern.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Bin ich noch dran - was auch immer die vB-Macher geritten hat, so viele Elemente mit ein und der selben Style-Definition zu versehen.


 
Ich glaube, die nennen sowas "Wenig verändern - viel Ergebnis".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich poste immer ohne Vorschau und vergrößere nur in seltenen Fällen den Text-Bereich - einen der es anders nutzt gibt es also schon  Wir schauen aber trotzdem, ob sich das verhalten ändern lässt, diejenigen die nicht daran rumspielen stört es ja nicht.


 
Dich sieht man auch quasi nie in Threads, in denen längere Texte gepostet werden 
Zitate eines x-tausend Zeichen WPW-Posts sind mit der Schießschartenperspektive sehr unkomfortabel.


----------



## Falk (28. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dich sieht man auch quasi nie in Threads, in denen längere Texte gepostet werden
> Zitate eines x-tausend Zeichen WPW-Posts sind mit der Schießschartenperspektive sehr unkomfortabel.


 
Wenn ich in solchen Threads posten würde täte ich das eh als reine Antworten, die sich vielleicht inhaltlich auf andere beziehen, aber ich würde keine Postings in einzelne Quotes zerlegen...


----------



## Schnitzel (28. März 2011)

Da bezieht sich ja generell auf längere Beiträge wie z.B Howto's.
Wenn du da was neues machst und Fehler ausmerzt oder die Formatierung überprüfen willst hast du mit einem größeren Fenster einfach die bessere Übersicht.


----------



## Falk (29. März 2011)

Nebenbei: die farbliche Hinterlegung bei Zitaten ist angepasst - irgendwer hatte sich darüber beschwert, dass diese zu "babyblau" sei...


----------



## b0s (29. März 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach hätte das ja keiner Änderung bedurft, die Hintergrundfarbe hätte sogar die gleiche wie beim Restlichen Layout sein dürfen (weiß), da der Rahmen das Zitat eh sehr gut abtrennt!
Grau jetzt ist halt _anders_. Macht imho keinen praktischen Unterschied, außer dass es etwas bieder aussieht.

Das soll aber kein Vorwurf sein Falk, als Admin hat mans eben schwer mit dem ganzen Pöbel und Gesocks .


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hätte das ja keiner Änderung bedurft, die Hintergrundfarbe hätte sogar die gleiche wie beim Restlichen Layout sein dürfen (weiß), da der Rahmen das Zitat eh sehr gut abtrennt!
> Grau jetzt ist halt _anders_. Macht imho keinen praktischen Unterschied, außer dass es etwas bieder aussieht.
> 
> Das soll aber kein Vorwurf sein Falk, als Admin hat mans eben schwer mit dem ganzen Pöbel und Gesocks .


Sehe ich ganz genauso. Und ihr wollt doch nicht bieder aussehen oder Falk?? 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. März 2011)

Doch, das wollen wir. Manche Dinger möchten wir auch gar nicht diskutieren. 

Fakt ist:
- Babyblau wurde kritisiert
- Die Zitatfarbe war noch ein Bug

Beides haben wir mit einer Klappe erledigt.


----------



## b0s (29. März 2011)

Ah es war ein Bug? Das wurde afair noch gar nicht kommuniziert, daher hatte ich bisher den Eindruck das sei eine Sache des Geschmacks.

Naja, wie gesagt, keine Verbesserung oder Verschlechterung, eben einfach eine Veränderung.


----------



## Falk (29. März 2011)

Für die, die wissen wollen was in der nächsten vB-Version 4.1.3 gefixed werden wird, hier der Link zum offiziellen Bug-Tracker:

Issue Navigator - vBulletin JIRA

Das ist zwar zugegeben etwas technisch, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja den einen oder anderen...


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Es is eh vollkommen egal was die mit der 1.13er richten, kommen eh wieder 300 neue Bugs dazu. 
Naja einfach mal abwarten was kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> irgendwer hatte sich darüber beschwert, dass diese zu "babyblau" sei...


 
Unter anderem ich, aber ich habs als hellblau bezeichnet.
Jetzt ist es besser, einfacher zu erkennen, danke dafür.


----------



## Falk (29. März 2011)

Bzgl. der verstellbaren Höhe des Editor-Fensters: das setzt zwar ein Cookie (editor_height), aber liest es nicht wieder aus. Warum auch immer. Aber das sollte man ihm beibringen können


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Beides haben wir mit einer Klappe erledigt.


 
Wo? Der Farbton ist immernoch irgendwie derselbe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. März 2011)

Wo siehst Du jetzt noch das Blau?


----------



## Falk (29. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Bzgl. der verstellbaren Höhe des Editor-Fensters: das setzt zwar ein Cookie (editor_height), aber liest es nicht wieder aus. Warum auch immer. Aber das sollte man ihm beibringen können


 
Mal mich selbst Quoten: im vB-Bugtracker ist das schon aufgenommen, Zielversion für einen Fix: 4.1.4 (dauert also wahrscheinlich schon noch ein wenig)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Bzgl. der verstellbaren Höhe des Editor-Fensters: das setzt zwar ein Cookie (editor_height), aber liest es nicht wieder aus. Warum auch immer. Aber das sollte man ihm beibringen können


 
Dann hol mal die harten Bandagen raus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. März 2011)

Wird die Benutzernamengröße in den IG's auch noch angepasst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (30. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wird die Benutzernamengröße in den IG's auch noch angepasst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja - aber ihr wisst ja, was passiert ist, als ich das in den Nutzerprofilen gemacht habe...


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wird sich bei der Breite des Forums wenn die Banner ausgeblendet sind noch was tun? Oder darf ich mich in Zukunft über virtuelles 5:4 freuen..


----------



## Kaktus (1. April 2011)

Ändert ihr das noch mit den "Meine letzten Beiträge" so das man sieht ob im jeweiligen Thread was neues geschrieben worden ist? Denn dass man dies nicht sehen kann ist wirklich nervig und muss nicht sein.


----------



## Falk (1. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wird sich bei der Breite des Forums wenn die Banner ausgeblendet sind noch was tun? Oder darf ich mich in Zukunft über virtuelles 5:4 freuen..



Wir werden den Platz nutzen, wenn kein Banner angezeigt wird - wie schon im alten Forum. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ändert ihr das noch mit den "Meine letzten Beiträge" so das man sieht ob im jeweiligen Thread was neues geschrieben worden ist? Denn dass man dies nicht sehen kann ist wirklich nervig und muss nicht sein.



Du meinst den Punkt unter nützliche Links mit "Themen mit eigenen Beitägen"? Die sind Fett, wenn es etwas ungelesenes gibt und normal, wenn es nichts neues gibt.


----------



## Kaktus (1. April 2011)

Fett? Dann fällt es mir nicht mal auf.  Kann man das farblich markieren? Auch ist es unnötig und störend das alle letzten beiträge gezeigt werden anstatt nur den Thread mit letztem Beitrag. So wie das jetzt ist, ist es in jedem Fall extren unübersichtlich.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Wir werden den Platz nutzen, wenn kein Banner angezeigt wird - wie schon im alten Forum.


 
Naja, wenn da das Gleiche drin steht wie im "alten" Forum, dann werd ichs auch so interessant finden wie im alten Forum und es vermutlich wieder ausblenden..


----------



## Falk (1. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja, wenn da das Gleiche drin steht wie im "alten" Forum, dann werd ichs auch so interessant finden wie im alten Forum und es vermutlich wieder ausblenden..


 
Wenn du es ausblendest hast du wieder eine leere Fläche dort. Es gibt aber sicher Mittel und Wege, das auszublenden und das Forum auf volle Breite zu bringen - da kann ich jetzt naturgemäß nicht näher drauf eingehen...



Kaktus schrieb:


> Fett? Dann fällt es mir nicht mal auf.  Kann man das farblich markieren? Auch ist es unnötig und störend das alle letzten beiträge gezeigt werden anstatt nur den Thread mit letztem Beitrag. So wie das jetzt ist, ist es in jedem Fall extren unübersichtlich.


 
Nur damit und nicht falsch verstehen: über welchen Punkt hinter "Nützliche Links" reden wir?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das grundlegende helle Design wird wohl bleiben, außer Thilo entscheidet sich anders. Und auch dem Kasten gebe ich nicht viel Chance - eigentlich wollen wir das Forum nicht grundlegend verbiegen, dass macht upgrades (und 4.1.3 steht schon in den Startlöchern) nur schwieriger...


Aber Thilo hat mich per PN mal nach meiner Liste mit Vorschlägen gefragt, was ist denn da jetzt im Busch? Ich meine, irgendwas muss euch daran ja sinnieren, sonst würde mich ja nicht der Godadmin persönlich danach fragen. Ich möchte nur eine absolute Gewissheit haben, was jetzt noch geändert wird und was ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (1. April 2011)

@ThePlayer
"Meine Beiträge"

Wie gesagt, einmal interessieren hier nur die Threads in denen man schreibt, und nicht 3-4 Beitrge aus einem Thread, die angezeigt werden, und dann wäre es eben netter wenn Threads mit neuen Beiträgen farblich hinterlegt werden. Das es einfach nur fetter ist, fällt mir nicht mal wirklich auf in dem Chaos. 

Generell habt ihr überall derart viele zusatzinfos mit rein gequetscht das vieles einfach unübersichtlicher geworden ist. Weniger ist mittlerweile immer mehr.


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Ändert ihr das noch mit den "Meine letzten Beiträge" so das man sieht ob im jeweiligen Thread was neues geschrieben worden ist? Denn dass man dies nicht sehen kann ist wirklich nervig und muss nicht sein.


Themen zu abonieren hat den gleichen Effekt und dort klappt die Hervorhebung problemlos.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

Könnte man den Hinweis wieder aktivieren (so wie bei der alten Version), dass das Postfach langsam voll wird. Also ab 90% wieder der Hinweis.
Ich hab schon einige User, die ich nicht mehr anschreiben kann, weil deren Postfächer voll sind und sie es eben nicht merken, weils keinen Hinweis mehr darauf gibt (nur zu letzt, wenn das Postfach voll ist, aber dann kriege ich den Hinweis, dass ich nichts mehr absenden kann ).

Ich muss dann erst eine Profilnachricht schreiben und sie darauf aufmerksam machen und da die Profilnachricht ja immer noch kaum wahrnehmbar ist (), merkt das keiner.


----------



## Kaktus (4. April 2011)

@DaStash
Ich abonniere doch nicht jedes mal gleich das Thema  Das macht es ja noch umständlicher, da ich mich ja noch darum kümmern muss welche ich dann noch wirklich weiter verfolgen will und welche nicht. Ging doch vorher auch, warum nicht jetzt auch? 

Zumal... warum ist man bei Neuerungen immer der Meinung man muss aus allem krampfhaft mehr machen


----------



## Falk (4. April 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber Thilo hat mich per PN mal nach meiner Liste mit Vorschlägen gefragt, was ist denn da jetzt im Busch? Ich meine, irgendwas muss euch daran ja sinnieren, sonst würde mich ja nicht der Godadmin persönlich danach fragen. Ich möchte nur eine absolute Gewissheit haben, was jetzt noch geändert wird und was ganz sicher nicht.


 
Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, bzw. davon weiß ich nichts. Absolute Gewissheit was geändert wird können wir aber nie geben - einige Dinge werden durch das vB selbst geändert (mit neuen Versionen), darauf haben wir z.B. keinen Einfluss. Bei anderen Sachen brauchen auch wir eine Zeit, bis wir eine Änderung für nötig empfinden etc. Das Forum läuft ja nicht auf unveränderbaren Steintafel...


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Ich abonniere doch nicht jedes mal gleich das Thema  Das macht es ja noch umständlicher, da ich mich ja noch darum kümmern muss welche ich dann noch wirklich weiter verfolgen will und welche nicht. Ging doch vorher auch, warum nicht jetzt auch?


 Musst du doch bei meine Beiträge auch machen!?
Außerdem ist, wie ich finde, es praktischer, da man stets im Kontrollzentrum die aktuellen Threads angezeigt bekommt, ohne das man immer auf meine Beiträge noch zusätzlich klicken muss.

MfG


----------



## Falk (4. April 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Musst du doch bei meine Beiträge auch machen!?
> Außerdem ist, wie ich finde, es praktischer, da man stets im Kontrollzentrum die aktuellen Threads angezeigt bekommt, ohne das man immer auf meine Beiträge noch zusätzlich klicken muss.
> 
> MfG


 
Nein, die "Meine Beiträge" merkt es von alleine - dazu muss man nicht abonnieren.


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Nein, die "Meine Beiträge" merkt es von alleine - dazu muss man nicht abonnieren.


 Aber Abonnieren kann man auch automatisch, so das jeder Thread abonniert wird, bei dem man etwas geschrieben hat. Quasi das Gleiche wie bei meine Beiträge, nur eben mit dem Vorteil das man auch Themen abonnieren kann wo man nichts geschrieben hat bei Interesse (manuell) und das die abonnierten Themen immer direkt im Kontrolpanel angezeigt werden.

Oder meinst du das "meine Beiträge" automatisch ab einer gewissen ungenutzten Zeit die Themen herausfiltert wo nichts mehr geschrieben wird?

edit: Habs gesehen, die Beiträge werden nur für einen bestimmten Zeitraum dargestellt. Ist halt nur unpraktisch, wenn ältere Themen wieder aufgegriffen werden und man das dann nicht mehr mitbekommt. Geschieht bei mir ziemlich oft.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Ich abonniere doch nicht jedes mal gleich das Thema  Das macht es ja noch umständlicher, da ich mich ja noch darum kümmern muss welche ich dann noch wirklich weiter verfolgen will und welche nicht.



Was musst du dich da viel kümmern?
Wenn es nichts neues gibt, wird dir der abonnierte Thread gar nicht in der Übersicht angezeigt.
Wenn es was neues gibt, dann solltest du dir sowieso erstmal angucken, ob es nicht z.B. eine Antwort auf deinen Beitrag ist.
Wenn wochenlang nur noch Posts kamen, die dich nicht interessieren, kannst du den Thread mit zwei Klicks ababonieren.


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, bzw. davon weiß ich nichts. Absolute Gewissheit was geändert wird können wir aber nie geben - einige Dinge werden durch das vB selbst geändert (mit neuen Versionen), darauf haben wir z.B. keinen Einfluss. Bei anderen Sachen brauchen auch wir eine Zeit, bis wir eine Änderung für nötig empfinden etc. Das Forum läuft ja nicht auf unveränderbaren Steintafel...


 Ich meine zu konkreten Punkten könnt ihr nichts sagen? Wenn ich jetzt ganz direkt nach dem Profilkasten frage könnt ihr dann auch ganz direkt mit ja oder nien antworten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

Wie das Profil vorher aufgebaut war, also mit der alten Version, war besser als jetzt.
Ich unterstütze das, dass das wieder so gehandhabt wird wie vorher.

Und es wäre schön, wenn man endlich mal die Profildesigns abschalten könnte.


----------



## Falk (5. April 2011)

Das Profil lässt sich nicht so einfach umstellen, da die vB-Entwickler der Meinung waren, dass es so besser ist...das sind Punkte, die sich zwar rein technisch ändern ließen, aber der Aufwand zu groß ist. 

Profildesign abschalten soll mit 4.1.3, die schon Beta ist, wieder funktionieren laut Changelog.

(Ich bin im Moment nicht im Büro (also die ganze Woche nicht), deshalb gibt es hier erstmal nicht viel neues von mir).


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2011)

Wie auch immer, die Typen vn vBulletin (solange das Team, welches für diese Version bei denen gearbeitet hat, noch existiert) müssten doch auch irgendwie Feedback bekommen? Die können ja auch nicht einfach jeden Kram rausbringen, in der Hoffnung dass ausnahmslos jeder denselben Geschmack hat wie diese, offensichtlich an Farbschwäche leidenden, Typen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> .. da die vB-Entwickler der Meinung waren, dass es so besser ist...


 
Denen würde ich gerne mal meine Meinung mitteilen.


----------



## DaStash (6. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denen würde ich gerne mal meine Meinung mitteilen.


Ach Quante du Fortschrittsverweigerer, öffne dich doch einfach mal den zahlreichen Innovationen des neuen vBulletin. Du weist doch, wer rastet der rostet!  

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ach Quante du Fortschrittsverweigerer, öffne dich doch einfach mal den zahlreichen Innovationen des neuen vBulletin. Du weist doch, wer rastet der rostet!
> 
> MfG


 
Welcher Fortschritt? Fortschritt istnichtgleich Fortschritt, nur weil "neu" drunter steht.


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (7. April 2011)

Wie sah das denn alles vorher aus?


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. April 2011)

Ein paar Seiten vorher gibt es Screens, aber für User die das "alte" Forum nicht kennen, sind doch solche Informationen ziemlich uninteressant, da sie sich ja nur mit den Fehlern/Funktionen die momentan herrschen auseinander setzen brauchen.


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welcher Fortschritt? Fortschritt istnichtgleich Fortschritt, nur weil "neu" drunter steht.


Jaja, warn Spaß@smilies. 

Aber die neuen Editorfunktionen zum Beispiel finde ich sehr sehr praktisch. 

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (7. April 2011)

Ich sage ja auch nichts gegen die neuen Funktionen, aber dieser Schmarren wie der versetzte Profilkasten, der ausgelatschte, triviale Farbton und die blöde Antwortfunktion bezeichne ich nicht als Fortschritt und schon garnicht als praktisch.


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2011)

Naja, Profilkasten ist Gewöhnungssache. Damals wurde auch auf der Main der Profilkasten von links nach rechts verschoben. War mir auch nicht recht aber mittlerweile ist es ok. Die Farben finde ich persönliche völlig ok und auch passend zum Rest. Was ist denn mit der Antwortfunktion, meinst den Doppelklick für erweitert? Ich finde an der neuen Antwortfunktion auch noch sehr praktisch, dass sie direkt unter dem jeweiligen Post geöffnet wird. Vorher musste man teilweise hochscrollen wegen bestimmten Zusammenhängen. Unterm Strich find ich den Port bischer sehr gelungen und weit weniger schlimm als wo damals die Foren getrennt wurden.

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (7. April 2011)

Natürlich wurde damals der Anmeldekasten verschoben, fand' ich auch nicht O.K, aber es war nur die Main. Und die neue Antwortfunktion ist ein Krampf, kann durchaus unterhalb stehen aber unter anderen Bedingungen: Vollkommener Blödsinn, dass man auf "Antwoten" klicken muss, um in das Feld zu gelangen, da reicht es auch einfach reinzuklicken - einmaliger Klick auf den Antwort-Button um auf das erweiterte Feld zu kommen ist besser. Die Farbgebung finde ich an das mitlerweile im Web total trivial werdende hellblau angepasst, der alte PCGHX-Stil ist völlig verschwunden. Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich sagen, dass das neue Design PC Games Hardware seine Exklusivität geraubt hat. 

Und an die Nachteile, welche das neue Design mit sich bringt werde ich mich garantiert nicht gewöhnen, schon rein aus Prinzip nicht. Dann sag' ich leichter Tschüss zum Forum.


----------



## Kaktus (7. April 2011)

@DaStash
Ich bin in gut ein Dutzend Foren angemeldet und ich habe nicht mal 3 Dinge Abonniert. Wozu auch? Es ist umständlich, man muss es verwalten, regelmäßig aufräumen.... es ist schlichtweg mehr Arbeit als unter "Meine Beiträge" wo in der Regel immer das vermerkt ist in welchem Thread ich etwas geschrieben habe. Zwei Klicks ud ich bin da wo ich hin will. Beim Abonnieren muss ich dies erst mal machen (in der Regel 3 Klicks), und ich muss es noch verwalten. Ergo, mehr Arbeit. Jetzt kommt isch er das Argument "Naja, ist ja nicht wirklich mehr Arbeit". Doch das ist es. Wer die Foren, so wie ich, auch beruflich nutzen muss, daher in vielen Foren unterwegs ist, macht das auf Dauer mehr Arbeit. Ergo, in Foren die diese Funktion nicht gut umsetzen, schreibe ich weniger und lese weniger. Es ist einfach lästig. 
Und ältere Themen die wieder aufgegriffen werden.... naja.... interessiert mich persönlich weniger. Da kann man ja auch Abonnieren, richtig. 

Für mich ist dies eben das wichtigste Kriterium für ein gutes Forum. Hier hat jeder andere Prioritäten, dies ist eben meine. Das ganze Blinkeblinke und die neue Farbgebung interessiert mich rein gar nicht. Von mir aus könnte das Forum Pink und Lila sein, solange ich die Texte "gut" lesen kann.


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Ich bin in gut ein Dutzend Foren angemeldet und ich habe nicht mal 3 Dinge Abonniert. Wozu auch? Es ist umständlich, man muss es verwalten, regelmäßig aufräumen.... es ist schlichtweg mehr Arbeit als unter "Meine Beiträge" wo in der Regel immer das vermerkt ist in welchem Thread ich etwas geschrieben habe.


1.) Du musst nichts verwalten. Beiträge die nicht mehr aktuell sind werden nicht angezeigt, nur bei Bedarf und das Abonnieren geschieht automatisch.
2.) Meine Beiträge gibt es nur begrenzt, es bezieht sich nur auf deine aktuellste Antwort, danach muss evtl. viel geklickt werden um dem Thema folgen zu können und ältere Threads die wieder aktualisiert werden verpasst man.


> Zwei Klicks ud ich bin da wo ich hin will.


 Und wenn ein Thread nach deinem letztem Kommentar ein paar Seiten weiter ist brauchst du entsprechend mehr Klicks um dort hin zu gelangen. 


> Beim Abonnieren muss ich dies erst mal machen (in der Regel 3 Klicks), und ich muss es noch verwalten. Ergo, mehr Arbeit.


 Nö, abonniert wird automatisch, kann man so einstellen, danach brauchst du von dem Kontrolzentrum aus exakt ein Klick und du hast gleich die Übersicht ob überhaupt was in dem Thread aktualisiert wurd, ansonsten wird das Abonnement nicht angezeigt. 


> Jetzt kommt isch er das Argument "Naja, ist ja nicht wirklich mehr Arbeit". Doch das ist es. Wer die Foren, so wie ich, auch beruflich nutzen muss, daher in vielen Foren unterwegs ist, macht das auf Dauer mehr Arbeit. Ergo, in Foren die diese Funktion nicht gut umsetzen, schreibe ich weniger und lese weniger. Es ist einfach lästig.
> Und ältere Themen die wieder aufgegriffen werden.... naja.... interessiert mich persönlich weniger. Da kann man ja auch Abonnieren, richtig.


 Wenn ich meine eigenen Beiträge suche, ist deine Funktion gut aber um einen Thread zu verfolgen ist es für mich einfach ungeeignet, da ich ja immer nur bei meinem Beitrag einsteigen und dann ggf. ersteinmal mich nach vorne durchklicken muss. Finde ich gerade bei vielen oder gut besuchten Posts sehr ungeeignet.


> Für mich ist dies eben das wichtigste Kriterium für ein gutes Forum. Hier hat jeder andere Prioritäten, dies ist eben meine. Das ganze Blinkeblinke und die neue Farbgebung interessiert mich rein gar nicht. Von mir aus könnte das Forum Pink und Lila sein, solange ich die Texte "gut" lesen kann.


Na klar, wenn du dich damit besser arrangieren kannst passt das schon. 

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (7. April 2011)

@DaStash
Da brauchen wir gar nicht zu Diskutiere. So wie es derzeit ist, finde ich es einfach nur dämlich. Punkt aus ende.  Ein Grund warum ich hier nur noch selten schreibe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. April 2011)

Falk will sich um das Thema "Beiträge" kümmern. Er ist nur diese Woche in Urlaub. Soll vorkommen.


----------



## b0s (7. April 2011)

@Kaktus probier die Funktion doch mal aus, anstatt sie zu verteufeln, weil du offenkundig noch nicht mit ihr gearbeitet hast und ergo auch gar keine konkrete Vorstellung davon hast, wie sie funktioniert und wie (sehr) sie für dich nützlich sein kann.
Ich will dir nichts aufdrängen, aber wenn du dem Forum eine ernsthafte Chance geben willst, lege ich dir ans Herz die Funktion auszuprobieren.

Das einzige was du tun musst ist im Kontrollzentrum in den Einstellungen beim Abschnitt "E-Mails, Private Nachrichten & Benachrichtigungen" beim Punkt Themen abbonieren im Dropdown-Menü "Nur im Benutzerkontrollzentrum" auswählen und speichern.
Ab dann wird jedes Thema abonniert, auf das du antwortest oder welches du erstellst. Wenn es neue Beiträge in solchen Themen gibt werden die im Kontrollzentrum direkt angezeigt (nur 1 Klick).
Wenn du ohne etwas beizutragen ein Thema verfolgen möchtest, klickst du am oberen Rand des Themas auf "Themen-Optionen" und dann auf "Dieses Thema Abonnieren".

Du musst der Abo-Funktion dann nur ein paar Tage Zeit geben, da deine vorher aktiven Themen natürlich noch nicht drin sind. Ab deinem nächsten Beitrag dort, sind sie es dann aber.


----------



## Kaktus (7. April 2011)

@PCGH_Thilo
Na das ist mal ein Wort. Gegen Urlaub hat niemand was 

@b0s
Ich kenne die Funktionen hier im Forum wahrscheinlich besser als die Meisten.  Für mich nicht zu gebrauchen. Es ist der einzige Punkt den ich wirklich kritisiere... an den Rest kann man sich gewöhnen oder es akzeptieren. Nicht tragisch. Mir gefällt die Optik nicht, stört mich aber nicht weiter. Auch die Informationsflut ist mir zu viel, gewöhnt man sich dran. Nur das mit den Beiträgen versaut mir den Spaß am Forum. Gleich welche ... ich drück es mal so aus... Ersatzfunktionen es noch gibt, sie stellen mich nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Lordac (9. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann Kaktus gut verstehen, auch wenn ich andere Punkte nicht gut finde welche mir das "arbeiten" mit dem Forum erschwert haben. 

An die Optik, verschiedene/neue/andere Symbole oder deren Platzierung kann man sich gewöhnen, wenn aber bestimmte Funktionen welche im "alten" Forum einwandfrei funktioniert haben, jetzt z.T. aber nicht mehr vorhanden sind/funktionieren (z.B. das Kopieren eines verlinkten Wortes), dann nervt das gewaltig weil man mehr Zeit braucht als nötig ist. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2011)

Ich hatte den von Kaktus angesprochenen Punkt ja auch schon angebracht und Falk hast sich -vielen Dank noch mal dafür- gleich ans Werk gemacht und die Option "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" kreiert. Das funktioniert auch soweit gut -bis auf die Aktualisierung, die etwas länger geht als "früher"- was mich aber nicht so arg stört.


----------



## taks (9. April 2011)

Ich habe noch zwei Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind.

Zum einen kommt es bei "Neue Beiträge" des öfteren vor das ein Thema mehrere Antworten aber keine Views hat (siehe Anhang.

Zum anderen kommt es auch manchmal vor, dass wenn ich z.B. im now playing Thread einen Beitrag geschrieben habe und somit 
der letzte Beitrag von mir kommt, ich in der Rumpelkammer-Übersicht nicht als "letzter Beitragersteller" aufgeführt bin, sondern da steht dann der Zweitletzte. 


Ist zwar beides nicht wirklich schlimm, aber wenn ihr mal Zeit habt könnt ihr euch ja darum kümmern


----------



## Falk (11. April 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Ich habe noch zwei Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind.
> 
> Zum einen kommt es bei "Neue Beiträge" des öfteren vor das ein Thema mehrere Antworten aber keine Views hat (siehe Anhang.
> 
> ...


 
Diese Probleme entstehen, da das Forum diese "nebensächlichen" Daten nicht sofort aktualisiert, um die Datenbank zu schonen...


----------



## evosociety (12. April 2011)

Ich habe 2 kleinigkeiten zu bemänglen.
Manchmal funktioniert der "Erste" Button nicht um auf die erste Seite in Threads zu springen. Und das ist mir und Freunden mitlerweile des öfteren aufgefallen. Das durch einen Error im Shockwave Plugin der Browser crasht. :-/


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

"Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" <-  Wunderbar Thx

Muss mich nur noch daran gewöhnen darauf zu klicken  In der Hektik klick ich immer noch auf das Falsche


----------



## Andergast (12. April 2011)

Hmm bei mir ist der Link fürs Kontrollzentrum weg siehe Anhang aber auch erst seit heute


----------



## debalz (12. April 2011)

Mittlerweil find ich alles richtig gut lesbar und gelungen, vlt. noch ein tick zu hell aber da kann man auch den Moni runterdrehen..


----------



## Falk (12. April 2011)

Andergast schrieb:


> Hmm bei mir ist der Link fürs Kontrollzentrum weg siehe Anhang aber auch erst seit heute


 
Das ist durch das Update auf 4.1.3 gekommen, das schauen wir uns gerade an...

Edith sagt, dass der Link wieder da ist...

Davon ab gibt es eine neue Suchfunktion (schneller, besser etc. ) - diese bietet als kleines Schmankerl auch die Möglichkeit, eigene private Nachrichten zu durchsuchen (siehe Anhang). Die Ausgabe dazu ist noch nicht perfekt, aber ich denke das ist schon mal ein nettes Feature am Rande...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch eine Neuerung: "Meine Themen" zeigt jetzt tatsächlich vom jeweiligen User erstellte Themen sortiert nach dem letzten Beitrag. Für "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" kriege ich gerade die Sortierung noch nicht besser hin, habe aber Hoffnung, dass sich das System dort auch überreden kann


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2011)

Iwie hakt es jetzt im User-Profil unter dem Reiter "Freunde" wird nix mehr angezeigt.
Und die Schriftfarbe bei "über mich" wird nicht übernommen. Bzw. ändert sich selbst auf schwarz obwohl sie als rot eingestellt ist.


----------



## Falk (12. April 2011)

Das ist ein bekanntes Problem, der Fix wurde durch den Patch überschrieben. Kommt wieder


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2011)

Alles klar.. Danke für die Info!


----------



## ghostadmin (12. April 2011)

Hats nicht geheißen in 1.13 kann man die Profildesigns wieder deaktivieren? Das geht nämlich noch immer nicht...

Das Ganze ist sowieso irgendwie extrem verbuggt hier. Die Rahmenfarbe der Boxen links lässt sich nicht ändern, die Überschriften von den Pinnwandeinträgen sind nach rechts verschoben, ich habe in meinem Profil zwei weiße Striche da die da wohl nicht hingehören.


----------



## Falk (12. April 2011)

Bugtracker vs. Realität  Aufgenommen ist es jedenfalls bei denen.

Vielleicht sollten wir es schlicht deaktivieren, bis es vernünftig funktioniert. So viel gewinnen tut man dadurch ja nicht.

Die Edith sagt, dass ich das Profildesign erst einmal deaktiviert habe, bis die vB-Entwickler es auf die Reihe kriegen, dass in gut funktionierend zu integrieren...


----------



## ghostadmin (12. April 2011)

Du musst was falsch gemacht haben, ich seh das PD noch immer.


----------



## Own3r (12. April 2011)

"Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr richtig. Die Threads werden nicht chronologisch geordnet, sondern irgendwie zufällig.


----------



## Falk (12. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr richtig. Die Threads werden nicht chronologisch geordnet, sondern irgendwie zufällig.


 
Ja, die Suche ist nicht so trivial wie man meinen möchte...man kann der Search.php fast ein dutzend Parameter, die zum Teil nicht eindeutig benannt sind. Wir sind an dem Suchthema aber noch dran, das wird schon noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Bugtracker vs. Realität  Aufgenommen ist es jedenfalls bei denen.


 
Wie kann etwas jahrelang problemlos funktionieren und bei einer neuen Version plötzlich nicht mehr?


----------



## Falk (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie kann etwas jahrelang problemlos funktionieren und bei einer neuen Version plötzlich nicht mehr?


 
Naja, die werden den Code neugeschrieben haben - neuer Code, neue Fehler, selbst bei gleicher Funktionalität. Warum man so etwas macht? Manchmal brauchen neue Funktion ein neues "Framework", welches dann wieder Änderungen an eigentlich trivialen Sachen nach sich zieht. So wird es auch den vB-Entwicklern gegangen sein. Das vB 4 ist vom Aufbau (Table-Free, zum Teil CSS3 etc.) schon deutlich moderner als der Vorgänger. Dabei haben sich leider anscheinend etliche Fehler eingeschlichen. 

Manchmal entstehen Fehler (wie zum Beispiel die leere Freunde-Seite) durch externe Plugins (die wir aber brauchen, wie zum Beispiel vBSEO) - die sind auch nicht perfekt. Dazu kommen dann noch eigene Änderungen von uns, die manchmal auch Probleme machen (auch wenn diese Änderungen meist für User verborgen bleiben, aber für Redakteure gibt es auch noch ein paar Upgrades). 

Das ganze Ding ist eben sehr komplex - aber wir sind dran, wie man hoffentlich merkt. Auch wenn wir nicht alles sofort umsetzen, aber z.B. Dinge wie die Suche, die Performance-Probleme verursachen, machen wir logischerweise zuerst...


----------



## Falk (13. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das ist ein bekanntes Problem, der Fix wurde durch den Patch überschrieben. Kommt wieder


 
Freunde geht jetzt auch wieder, wir haben das vBSEO geupdatet.


----------



## computertod (13. April 2011)

bei mir werden seit dem Beitrag gestern um 08:15 Uhr keine weiteren Beiträge, die ich danach geschrieben habe, angezeigt, wenn ich über Nützliche Links -> Meine Beiträge gehe
ist nicht gewollt nehm ich mal an?

€: wenn ich über mein Profil und dann meine Beiträge gehe ists genauso


----------



## Falk (13. April 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> bei mir werden seit dem Beitrag gestern um 08:15 Uhr keine weiteren Beiträge, die ich danach geschrieben habe, angezeigt, wenn ich über Nützliche Links -> Meine Beiträge gehe
> ist nicht gewollt nehm ich mal an?
> 
> €: wenn ich über mein Profil und dann meine Beiträge gehe ists genauso


 
Sollte jetzt wieder passen, da wurde ein Suchindex nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## computertod (13. April 2011)

jup, jetzt gehts wieder
thx


----------



## Own3r (13. April 2011)

Aber chronologisch geordnet sollten die jetzt noch nicht sein, oder? Bei mir ist alles gemischt


----------



## Falk (14. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Aber chronologisch geordnet sollten die jetzt noch nicht sein, oder? Bei mir ist alles gemischt



Nein, erstmal nur wieder aktuell. Eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## Falk (15. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Nein, erstmal nur wieder aktuell. Eins nach dem anderen.


 
Kleines Update: ich rechne damit, dass das Problem mit der Suche und "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" bis zum Wochenende (also heute abend) gelöst ist.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2011)

Wie lange werden die Profildesigns noch offline sein?


----------



## Falk (15. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie lange werden die Profildesigns noch offline sein?


 
Erst einmal fixen wir die Suche - dann geht es wieder an diese Sache. Wirklich komplett wird es wahrscheinlich erst funktionieren, wenn es einen Bugfix von vBulletin selbst.


----------



## PMueller1 (15. April 2011)

...gibt


----------



## Falk (15. April 2011)

^^

Update zur "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" - das ist jetzt zum einen schnell und zum anderen wieder richtig sortiert. Bitte sagt, wenn da noch etwas nicht passt, aber bei mir sieht es gut aus.


----------



## computertod (15. April 2011)

bei werden jetzt alle eigenen Beiträge durcheinander sortiert, vorher hat alles funktioniert...

€: jetzt gehts wieder...
€²: falscher Alarm, hat nur meine beiden letzene Posts seit diesem vorne dran gehängt, der rest ist immernoch unsortiert


----------



## Falk (15. April 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> bei werden jetzt alle eigenen Beiträge durcheinander sortiert, vorher hat alles funktioniert...
> 
> €: jetzt gehts wieder...
> €²: falscher Alarm, hat nur meine beiden letzene Posts seit diesem vorne dran gehängt, der rest ist immernoch unsortiert


 
hmpf, habs gerade gesehen. Er sortiert jetzt korrekt nach Tagen, aber nicht nach Uhrzeit...


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2011)

Jetzt sieht es schonmal gut aus !

Jedoch ist die Sortierung nach Uhrzeit noch nicht korrekt 

Edit: Im Moment geht nichts mehr in der Suche 

Edit 2: Jetzt ist wieder alles super! Nichts mehr ändern


----------



## Falk (15. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht es schonmal gut aus !
> 
> Jedoch ist die Sortierung nach Uhrzeit noch nicht korrekt
> 
> ...



Also jetzt ist wirklich wieder alles super


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Also jetzt ist wirklich wieder alles super


 
Falls nicht, sämtliche Hinweise an Falk - ich habe nichts damit zu tun ..


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2011)

Es ist noch nicht ganz perfekt 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zudem werden die letzten Beiträge jetzt nicht mehr aktualisiert...


----------



## Falk (15. April 2011)

Ich glaube, das muss jetzt einfach bis Montag warten - immerhin werden die Tage nicht mehr durcheinander gebracht


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2011)

Es war ein Krampf, erm Kampf - aber die Sortierung sollte nun passen.


----------



## Falk (18. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es war ein Krampf, erm Kampf - aber die Sortierung sollte nun passen.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2011)

Klasse!


----------



## RapToX (18. April 2011)

endlich! 

dafür gibts auch nen keks


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

Was für eine Sortierung?

Ich kann immer noch nicht die Verwarnungen ausblenden (was früher ging), kommt das mal wieder?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. April 2011)

Sortierung....^^!!

Ihr wart das also???
Meine Themen - Sortierung ist seit heute durcheinander.....
Neue "Meine Themen" werden nicht mehr angezeigt.

Das mein Profildesign seit ca.einer Woche weg ist , hab ich ja noch so hingenommen,
aber die bugs häufen sich, Nervent.


PS.:kann man überhaubt nicht mehr Profildesign ändern???
MFG


----------



## ghostadmin (18. April 2011)

Das Profildesign wurde deaktiviert weil es so verbuggt ist.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. April 2011)

Bild Sortirung Meine Themen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sehe gerad,das die Sortierung nur bei "Nützliche Links,Meine Themen "nicht stimmt.
Wenn ich über Profil "Erstellte Themen" reingehe stimmt die Sortierung.^^
Merkwürdig^^.


----------



## Falk (19. April 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Sehe gerad,das die Sortierung nur bei "Nützliche Links,Meine Themen "nicht stimmt.
> Wenn ich über Profil "Erstellte Themen" reingehe stimmt die Sortierung.^^
> Merkwürdig^^.


 
Stimmt jetzt auch wieder.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann immer noch nicht die Verwarnungen ausblenden (was früher ging), kommt das mal wieder?


 
Nein, das bleibt so um die Missetäter immer daran zu erinnern, was sie falsch gemacht haben *SCNR* Spaß beiseite, die Suche-Problematik war uns - hoffentlich verständlicherweise - erst einmal wichtiger.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. April 2011)

OK..

Thanks..


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Nein, das bleibt so um die Missetäter immer daran zu erinnern, was sie falsch gemacht haben *SCNR* Spaß beiseite, die Suche-Problematik war uns - hoffentlich verständlicherweise - erst einmal wichtiger.


 
Ich habs auch nur noch mal erwähnt, damit es nicht vergessen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

Denkt auch noch mal jemand daran, den Hinweis einzubauen, dass das Postfach langsam voller wird?
Früher gab es das mal (fing bei 90% an), heute kommt nur der Hinweis, dass man keine PNs mehr versenden/empfangen kann, weil das Postfach voll ist.


----------



## Lordac (23. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte noch einmal kur die Problematik ansprechen das man keine verlinkten und/oder fett, kursiv, unterstrichene... Wört kopieren kann, das ging vor ca. 2 Tagen für eine kurze Zeit, jetzt aber wieder nicht mehr. So war es auch schon kurz nachdem die neuen Forensoftware zum Einsatz kam, vielleicht ist das ja nachvollziehbar und man kann es dauerhaft lösen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## nemetona (24. April 2011)

Ich habe seit der Umstellung auf VB 4 ein Problem mit dem Bilderupload, dieser funktioniert zwar allerdings nicht so wie es sein kann und wie es unter VB 3 der Fall war.
Für mein Tagebuch nutze ich ein Album als Picdump, bei einen anstehenden Update lade ich in der Regel 5-15 Bilder in einen Zug in das Album hoch.
Diese sind mit durchlaufend nummerierten Dateinamen versehen und werden in der von mir gewünschten Reihenfolge hochgeladen. Im Album landen diese aber durcheinander, was die Verlinkung des gewünschten Bildes an die entsprechende Stelle im TB erheblich erschwert.
Ein Abstellen des neuen Datei-Managers im Kontrollzentrum brachte leider auch keine Besserung.

Es wäre schön dies wieder in der bisher gewohnten Qualität nutzen zu können


----------



## Falk (28. April 2011)

nemetona schrieb:


> Ich habe seit der Umstellung auf VB 4 ein Problem mit dem Bilderupload, dieser funktioniert zwar allerdings nicht so wie es sein kann und wie es unter VB 3 der Fall war.
> Für mein Tagebuch nutze ich ein Album als Picdump, bei einen anstehenden Update lade ich in der Regel 5-15 Bilder in einen Zug in das Album hoch.
> Diese sind mit durchlaufend nummerierten Dateinamen versehen und werden in der von mir gewünschten Reihenfolge hochgeladen. Im Album landen diese aber durcheinander, was die Verlinkung des gewünschten Bildes an die entsprechende Stelle im TB erheblich erschwert.
> Ein Abstellen des neuen Datei-Managers im Kontrollzentrum brachte leider auch keine Besserung.
> ...



Schauen wir uns an.

Nebenbei: der WYSIWYG-Modus funktioniert (zumindest im Firefox) nun auch endlich wieder im Quick-Reply...

Edith sagt: die Sortierung in den Anhängen lässt sich über das entsprechende Menü beeinflussen, der Wert dort wird auch gespeichert. Allerdings macht er es trotzdem nicht perfekt, 10.jpg kommt nach 1.jpg und vor 2.jpg. Aber es ist nicht mehr komplett durcheinander, wie es bei der anderen Sortierung ist (Timestamp des upload, und der ist relativ zufällig da die Dateien nicht in der Reihenfolge hochgeladen werden, in der sie eingetragen werden).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe Screenshot:


----------



## Lordac (29. April 2011)

Hallo Falk,



Falk schrieb:


> Nebenbei: der WYSIWYG-Modus funktioniert (zumindest im Firefox) nun auch endlich wieder im Quick-Reply...


vielen Dank!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es mit der Umstellung zu tun hat, aber ich habe das was im Marktplatz entdeckt.

(Ich hoffe der betroffene User verzeiht mir  )

Im Marktplatz muss man ja bekantlich 60 Tage angemeldet sein und 100 Postings verfasst haben. Aber schaut mal auf die Beitragsanzahl des Users auf dem Foto.
Ich bin zwar der Meinung das wenn er schon drei Jahre dabei ist den Marktplatz nutzen dürfen sollte, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das nicht ein allgemeiner Fehler ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Wenn er schon seit 3 Jahren dabei ist, dann kann das gut sein, das er Zugriff zum MP hat. Vllt. ist er einer der User, der vor der Regeländerung mit den Beiträgen schon Zugriff hatte.


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2011)

Ahso, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht ^^


----------



## Falk (2. Mai 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Ahso, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht ^^


 
Es wäre trotzdem nett, wenn du mir den Usernamen verraten würdest (gerne auch per PM). Ich vermute zwar, dass es so ist wie Painkiller vermutet hat, aber ich würde gerne auf Nummer sicher gehen (und nicht erst nach dem Posting suchen müssen )

Edith (bzw. Stephan) sagt, dass die Marktplatzbeschränkung erst in der ersten Hälfte 20112009 gekommen sind - User, die bereits vorher Zugriff hatten, durften weiterhin. Die Gruppe derer, die zwar in den Marktplatz darf, aber noch die aktuellen Bestimmungen nicht erfüllt, wird aber immer kleiner.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Mai 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Edith (bzw. Stephan) sagt, dass die Marktplatzbeschränkung erst in der ersten Hälfte 2011 gekommen sind - User, die bereits vorher Zugriff hatten, durften weiterhin. Die Gruppe derer, die zwar in den Marktplatz darf, aber noch die aktuellen Bestimmungen nicht erfüllt, wird aber immer kleiner.



2011 denke ich nicht. Eher 2009


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Edith (bzw. Stephan) sagt, dass die Marktplatzbeschränkung erst in der ersten Hälfte 2011 gekommen sind - User, die bereits vorher Zugriff hatten, durften weiterhin. Die Gruppe derer, die zwar in den Marktplatz darf, aber noch die aktuellen Bestimmungen nicht erfüllt, wird aber immer kleiner.


 
Alles klar, dann hat sich das mit dem Benutzernamen wohl auch erledigt


----------



## Own3r (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bekomme machmal bei der "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (2. Mai 2011)

Der von Own3r genannte Bug ist auch bei mir schon einige Male aufgetreten, nach kurzer Wartezeit funktioniert es allerdings wieder.


----------



## Falk (3. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist ein Problem mit der Suche - die bleibt von Zeit zu Zeit hängen und braucht dann immer ein paar Sekunden, um wieder zu starten. Passiert ca. 4-5 Mal am Tag, wir sind schon auf der Suche nach dem Fehler.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Mai 2011)

Könnte man es irgendwie einrichten das man bei den Quickpolls sieht wo man abgestimmt hat und wo nicht?


----------



## Own3r (5. Mai 2011)

Irgendetwas wurde wieder an der Suche verändert, denn nun ist die chronologische Ordnung wieder verschwunden


----------



## Falk (5. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Irgendetwas wurde wieder an der Suche verändert, denn nun ist die chronologische Ordnung wieder verschwunden


 
Wir mussten einen Mod glücklich machen - Sortierung passt jetzt wieder


----------



## computertod (5. Mai 2011)

bei mir streikt die suche jetzt wieder. letzter Beitrag, der angezeigt wird ist vom 23.1.11...
€: ok, neuere Beträge werden schon angezeigt, allerdings ist die sortierung unter aller sau


----------



## fuddles (5. Mai 2011)

Sortierung passt bei mir auch nicht.
Ist alles wild gemixt.


----------



## computertod (5. Mai 2011)

jetzt passts wieder


----------



## Falk (5. Mai 2011)

Ja, die Sortierung war da noch falsch. ist gefixed, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Wird eigentlich die Suchfunktion irgendwann richtig funktionieren?
Mal geht sie aber meistens bekomme ich diesen Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (11. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich die Suchfunktion irgendwann richtig funktionieren?
> Mal geht sie aber meistens bekomme ich diesen Fehler:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du hast nicht zufällig versucht, in kürzeren Intervallen als 5 Sekunden die Suche abzufeuern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich klicke auf "suchen" und bekomme dann sofort diese Meldung.


Edit:
Die Suchfunktion geht immer noch nicht, man, ist das blöd, wenn ich was suche. 
Weiß ich noch, wo ich überall gepostet hab?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hab heute schon wieder den Bug mit den markierten Zitaten gehabt. Obwohl beantwortet, erscheinen die Zitate beim nächsten Post wieder in meinem Textfeld (und danach auch wieder, ich muss sie immer löschen).

Und wie sieht es mit den Hinweis aus, dass das Postfach voll wird?
Ich musste heute wieder jemanden eine Profilnachricht schreiben, weil dessen Postfach voll war und er es nicht gemerkt hat.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2011)

Nur so zur Info, die Ankündigung für die Forenregeln ist weg.


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Mai 2011)

Ich habe da mal ein Problem mit dem Forum 

Ich schreibe gerade an einem Review und immer wenn ich ein Bild mit einem Link versehen möchte, bekomme ich den Fehler 100!? 
Was kann ich dagegen machen?

MFG


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2011)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die Suchfunktion ist komplett durcheinander.

Wenn ich in einem Thread etwas suche, wird mir immer nur ein Ergebnis angezeigt, auch wenn das Schlagwort noch in anderen Posts vorhanden ist. Suche ich zB hier im Thread nach dem Wort "Beiträge", was durch das Thema mit "Meine Beiträge" hier sehr oft vorgekommen ist, wird mir nur ein Suchergebnis angezeigt.

Etwas ähnliches gibt es bei der Suche nach Themen die ein Benutzer erstellt hat. Klicke ich im Profil auf den entsprechenden Link "Erstellte Themen anzeigen" wird mir nur ein Thema aus einem Forum angezeigt. Also nur ein Thema aus dem jeweiligen Forum auch wenn der Benutzer mehrere Themen in diesem Forum erstellt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die Suchfunktion ist komplett durcheinander.


 
Bei dir geht sie wenigstens, ich kriege immer die Meldung, die Falk oben von mir zitiert hat.
Hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht geändert.


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei dir geht sie wenigstens, ich kriege immer die Meldung, die Falk oben von mir zitiert hat.
> Hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht geändert.



Kannst du bitte genauer spezifizieren, wo du auf "Suchen" geklickt hast, bzw. wie der Ablauf ausschaut, wenn du diese Meldung bekommst? Ich bin grad einige Such-Parameter mit einem User-Test-Account durchgegangen und hab die Meldung nicht bekommen.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die Suchfunktion ist komplett durcheinander.
> [..]



Einfach alles weiter melden.  Es ist unmöglich jeden Test-Fall selbst zu sehen und zu berücksichtigen. Wir haben die Suche vor einiger Zeit auf "Sphinx" umgestellt, weil die normale Volltext-Suche der Forensofware Aufgrund der Menge der Daten grade zur Rushhour das Forum fast (einmal sogar richtig) lahmgelegt hat. Die Methode ist für Vbulletin leider noch nicht ganz ausgereift - an der Sortierung friggeln wir selbst rum, soweit es geht, hoffen aber auf eine angepasste Version.
Das Problem in der Threadsuche wird aber bereits analysiert. 




Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ein Problem mit dem Forum
> Ich schreibe gerade an einem Review und immer wenn ich ein Bild mit einem Link versehen möchte, bekomme ich den Fehler 100!?
> Was kann ich dagegen machen?



Welcher Browser ist das? IE9?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte genauer spezifizieren, wo du auf "Suchen" geklickt hast, bzw. wie der Ablauf ausschaut, wenn du diese Meldung bekommst? Ich bin grad einige Such-Parameter mit einem User-Test-Account durchgegangen und hab die Meldung nicht bekommen.


 
Wenn ich mir z.B. die Posts eines Users in einem Thread anschauen will (weil ich dort eventuell einen bestimmten Posts suche) und auf die Anzahl der Posts klicke, damit sich das sehen kann, bekomme ich statt der aufgelisteten Posts diese Fehlermeldung.


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir z.B. die Posts eines Users in einem Thread anschauen will (weil ich dort eventuell einen bestimmten Posts suche) und auf die Anzahl der Posts klicke, damit sich das sehen kann, bekomme ich statt der aufgelisteten Posts diese Fehlermeldung.


Das ist aber meines Wissens normal, da das nichts anderes als eine vorgefertigte Suchfunktion ist, welche eben nicht in Abständen unter 5 Sekunden verwendet werden darf. Wenn man beispielsweise einen User sucht und dann anschliessend umgehend seine Beiträge anzeigen läßt kommt unter 5 Sekunden dieser Hinweis, da eben "zwei mal" die Suchfunktion hintereinander genutzt wurde.

MfG


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Welcher Browser ist das? IE9?


 
Jop, macht der die Probs?...werde mal Firefox antesten 

EDIT: Jop, liegt am IE9

MFG


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Jop, macht der die Probs?...werde mal Firefox antesten
> EDIT: Jop, liegt am IE9
> MFG



Ich dachte mir sowas - hier müssen wir aber leider auf einen Fix von Vbulletin warten.
Ich prüfe bei Gelegenheit mal deren Bug-Tracker.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Mai 2011)

Warum bezieht eigentlich keiner Stellung zu dem PN-Problem? Und sind euch schon mal die abnormen Bugs unterm Internet Explorer 8 aufgefallen?

Ich weiß, es hat zwar eh' keinen Zweck mehr hier noch groß Feedback anzubringen, aber das wollte ich trotzdem mal loswerden.


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum bezieht eigentlich keiner Stellung zu dem PN-Problem? Und sind euch schon mal die abnormen Bugs unterm Internet Explorer 8 aufgefallen?


 
Welches PN-Problem?


----------



## Two-Face (16. Mai 2011)

Dass man keine Benachrichtigung mehr bekommt, wenn das Postfach droht voll zuwerden bzw. voll ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist aber meines Wissens normal, da das nichts anderes als eine vorgefertigte Suchfunktion ist, welche eben nicht in Abständen unter 5 Sekunden verwendet werden darf. Wenn man beispielsweise einen User sucht und dann anschliessend umgehend seine Beiträge anzeigen läßt kommt unter 5 Sekunden dieser Hinweis, da eben "zwei mal" die Suchfunktion hintereinander genutzt wurde.
> 
> MfG


 
Logischer Weise ist der Zugriff auf die Posts des Users die erste Suchanfrage, eine vorherige oder eine zweite kommt gar nicht zu Stande.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Mai 2011)

Hab gerade "1 Jahr dabei" errungen.  Dabei hatte ich vorher schon "3 Jahre dabei" errungen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

Und "2 Jahre dabei" gibts nicht?


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Mai 2011)

Kommt wahrscheinlich noch.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2011)

Bei dem Such-*Sortierungs*-Problem benötige ich Eure Unterstützung und zwar möglichst mit einer Zusammenstellung, welche kritischen (wichtigen) Suchkriterien nicht das erwartete Ergebnis liefert und was genau nicht stimmt. Dabei geht es nicht um "Liefert gar nichts".

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Maxanier (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein problem mit dem Anschauen von Benutzerprofilen auf dem iPod App. Immer wenn ich auf einen Benutzer klicke oder unten auf Profil zeigt er mir an, dass ich nicht genug Berechtigungen habe. Vom pc aus klappt es aber ohne Probleme, ich weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt, bin angemeldet und kann auch Beiträge schreiben.
Habe mal ein Screenshot angehängt.


----------



## Own3r (26. Mai 2011)

Was wurde denn jetzt schon wieder an der Suche verändert? 

Die Ansicht "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" ist wieder nicht chronologisch geordnet


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Was wurde denn jetzt schon wieder an der Suche verändert?
> 
> Die Ansicht "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" ist wieder nicht chronologisch geordnet


 
Suchergebnisse - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

Screenshot wäre nett - ich sehe den Fehler nicht. :|


----------



## Own3r (26. Mai 2011)

Hier ist ein Screenshot

Das ist erst seit Kurzem wieder.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Screenshot
> 
> Das ist erst seit Kurzem wieder.



Kannst du bitte mal schauen was bei dir in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions unter "Zeitzone" eingetragen ist?


*edit* Ok jetzt hat ichs auch wieder. Ich checks nicht *g* - aber prüfe es.


----------



## Own3r (26. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist bei mir eingetragen


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank, dass die Suche nach erstellten Themen und nach Beiträgen in einem Beitrag nun wieder richtig funktioniert, zumindest wird schon mal mehr als ein Beitrag angezeigt. 
Obwohl es nicht in allen Threads zu funktionieren scheint.


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

Jetzt wird die Suche (Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen) leider nur jede Stunde aktualisiert. 
Ich fand es vorher besser, denn da wurde die Suche gleich gemacht. Jetzt wird die Suche immer nur jede Stunde durchgeführt.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dass die Suche nach erstellten Themen und nach Beiträgen in einem Beitrag nun wieder richtig funktioniert, zumindest wird schon mal mehr als ein Beitrag angezeigt.
> Obwohl es nicht in allen Threads zu funktionieren scheint.



Ich brauch bei solchen Aussagen immer Beispiele.



Own3r schrieb:


> Jetzt wird die Suche (Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen) leider nur jede Stunde aktualisiert.
> Ich fand es vorher besser, denn da wurde die Suche gleich gemacht. Jetzt wird die Suche immer nur jede Stunde durchgeführt.


 
?


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das steht dann immer da und geht bis 59 Minuten. In dieser Zeit wird die Suche (Ansicht) nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2011)

Jetzt nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

Echt!? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Mai 2011)

Da verdeckt mir was die obere Leite mit dem Kontrollzentrum .


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Den Bug hab ich seit Jahren, inzwischen gewöhnt man sich daran.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie is bei mir wenn ich mit Iron (meinem Standardbrowser, basiert auf Chrome)das Layout total verkackt, mit IE wirds einwandfrei dargestellt. Browser Neustart un Hard-Reload hab ich auch schon probiert.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Irgendwie is bei mir wenn ich mit Iron (meinem Standardbrowser, basiert auf Chrome)das Layout total verkackt, mit IE wirds einwandfrei dargestellt. Browser Neustart un Hard-Reload hab ich auch schon probiert.



Möglicherweise hat dein Standardbrowser eine oder diverse CSS-Dateien oder Definitionen blockiert.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Mai 2011)

Is herrlich, wie so nach und nach diese ganzen Errungenschaften hereinplätschern..


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Mai 2011)

Man könnte dieses seltsame Errungenschaftssystem ja auch mal auf Deutsch übersetzen...
Sind schon irgendwie etwas billig aus wenn ein deutsches Forum zum Teil Englisch ist.


----------



## Falk (30. Mai 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Man könnte dieses seltsame Errungenschaftssystem ja auch mal auf Deutsch übersetzen...
> Sind schon irgendwie etwas billig aus wenn ein deutsches Forum zum Teil Englisch ist.


 
Sollte jetzt ein wenig deutscher geworden sein (dank entsprechender Sprachdatei). Die Aktionen selbst sind aber noch nicht komplett deutsch - das ist nicht in der Sprachdatei enthalten und etwas seltsam, wenn man es 1:1 übersetzt


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2011)

@ Falk

Rubirk: "Experiance" ist noch Englisch.

Und das hier ist auch komisch.



> *New Achievement!
> *Edit the details
> Benutzer mit dieser Errungenschaft: 0 (0%)
> 
> Bedingungen:


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

Auch merkwürdig:
"Overdrive
 Hyperaktiv!
 Benutzer mit dieser Errungenschaft: 3 (0%)

Bedingungen:
*[nicht-haben-Symbol]* Aktivität gleich 100 (Du hast 100)"


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch merkwürdig:
> "Overdrive
> Hyperaktiv!
> Benutzer mit dieser Errungenschaft: 3 (0%)
> ...


 
Das hatte ich auch schon. KA warum es nicht ging.


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2011)

Du Suche scheint wohl immernoch so zu sein, dass sie nur einmal pro Stunde durchhgeführt wird. Ist das so gewollt?


----------



## NCphalon (2. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Möglicherweise hat dein Standardbrowser eine oder diverse CSS-Dateien oder Definitionen blockiert.


 
Ja aber warum sollte er? Es hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert un nach einem reload sahs dann auf eima so aus. (Problem besteht übrigens immernoch, deshalb poste ich kaum noch)


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Juni 2011)

Hmm.. überlegen wir mal - es hat funktioniert, du hast einen Reload gemacht und dann wars vorbei. Wo liegt da jetzt das Problem bei PCGH? Vielleicht einfach mal den Browser neu installieren? Oder irgendeinen gängigen Browser benutzen, anstatt einen von dem noch nie jemand gehört hat?


----------



## NCphalon (2. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ja net gesagt dass das Problem bei PCGH liegt, mit IE gehts ja schließlich aber ich hab halt das Gefühl, dass es mit Iron gehen sollte (is im Prinzip wie Chrome, nur ohne die ganzen Spyfunktionen) un Firefox is mir im Vergleich dazu einfach zu langsam im Seitenaufbau...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon. KA warum es nicht ging.



Weil du das länger halten muss, ich hab den Overdrive erst bekommen, nachdem ich 4 Wochen auf 100% stand.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Weil du das länger halten muss, ich hab den Overdrive erst bekommen, nachdem ich 4 Wochen auf 100% stand.



Pff, du .. cheater.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, und jetzt stehe ich seit 8 Wochen auf 100% und es kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Juni 2011)

Man munkelt, nach 12 Wochen kommt: Award "Get a life." 

Jetzt aber *b2t*.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Juni 2011)

Hm, so wies gekommen is hat sichs jetz auch wieder erledigt^^


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juni 2011)

Wann macht ihr endlich an der Performance des Forums/Servers was? Langsam ist es echt nervig so lahm und träge wie das hier teilweise läuft und das kommt zu allem Überfluss beinahe jede Woche mindestens einmal vor....


----------



## Falk (6. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wann macht ihr endlich an der Performance des Forums/Servers was? Langsam ist es echt nervig so lahm und träge wie das hier teilweise läuft und das kommt zu allem Überfluss beinahe jede Woche mindestens einmal vor....


 
Hast du da bestimmte Uhrzeiten? Oder tritt das immer mal wieder auf? Und vor allem: gibt es sonst noch User mit diesen Problemen (zu gleichen Uhrzeiten)?


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juni 2011)

Die "Performanceprobleme" sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass diese nicht an bestimmte Uhrzeiten gebunden sind, ich werde das aber gerne beobachten (da ich allerdings nicht so oft Online bin, sind meine Beobachtungen vermutlich nicht sehr repräsentativ).

Gestern war es z.B. zwischen ~ 15 und 16 Uhr sehr träge (Seitenladezeiten).


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2011)

War bei mir gestern von 15 uhr an bis ich aufgegeben habe ....23 uhr 

seitenladezeiten bis zu 5 Minuten 

War auch bei allen anderen im Hw Bot team so


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme mit der Seite


----------



## Falk (6. Juni 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Die "Performanceprobleme" sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass diese nicht an bestimmte Uhrzeiten gebunden sind, ich werde das aber gerne beobachten (da ich allerdings nicht so oft Online bin, sind meine Beobachtungen vermutlich nicht sehr repräsentativ).
> 
> Gestern war es z.B. zwischen ~ 15 und 16 Uhr sehr träge (Seitenladezeiten).


 


True Monkey schrieb:


> War bei mir gestern von 15 uhr an bis ich aufgegeben habe ....23 uhr
> 
> seitenladezeiten bis zu 5 Minuten
> 
> War auch bei allen anderen im Hw Bot team so



War irgendwie zu erkennen, auf welchen Server er gewartet hat? Manchmal steht das ja im Browser in der Statuszeile.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juni 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> War irgendwie zu erkennen, auf welchen Server er gewartet hat? Manchmal steht das ja im Browser in der Statuszeile.



Werde ich das nächste Mal darauf achten (und auch mit verschiedenen Browsern testen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> War irgendwie zu erkennen, auf welchen Server er gewartet hat? Manchmal steht das ja im Browser in der Statuszeile.


 
Ja, er wartete auf "extreme.pcgameshardware.de".


----------



## Own3r (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte gestern auch starke Performanceprobleme. Ich konnte zwar den Posteingang und mein Profil öffnen, aber alles Andere war mit sehr langer Ladezeit verbunden.


----------



## Falk (6. Juni 2011)

Welche Provider verwendet ihr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Welche Provider verwendet ihr?


 
Verschiedene, je nach dem, wo ich mich einlogge.
Gestern war es mein Heimanschluss, der ist bei 1&1.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juni 2011)

Telekom Austria. 
Zeitpunkt: Variiert, kann man nicht genau sagen, häufig aber Nachmittags oder Abends.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juni 2011)

Bei mir sind es auch verschiedene Provider.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

Der übliche Bug...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

Ist die letzten zwei Tage besonders schlimm...Encoline.


----------



## der_knoben (6. Juni 2011)

Das war anfangs schon mal, und jetzt bekommt man zeilweise die Seiten erst nach mehreren Minuten zu sehen, was schon ziemlich nervig ist.
Oder solch einen Fehler: 

*Warnung*: pg_connect() [function.pg-connect]: Unable to connect to PostgreSQL server: could not connect to server: Connection timed out 	Is the server running on host "ciadb3" and accepting 	TCP/IP connections on port 5432? in *[path]/adManagerFreeXMedia.php* (Zeile *23*)

*Warnung*: pg_errormessage() [function.pg-errormessage]: No PostgreSQL link opened yet in *[path]/adManagerFreeXMedia.php* (Zeile *23*)


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2011)

IUch hatte auch vor 10min diese beiden Meldungen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Juni 2011)

taks schrieb:


> IUch hatte auch vor 10min diese beiden Meldungen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich hatte die untere!
Heute und gestern war das Board für kurze Momente(ca. 20min) total langsam bzw. nicht erreichbar!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir war heute alles bestens.  War mehrmals eingeloggt, via PC und Android, jedes Mal perfekt geklappt..^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juni 2011)

Hatte grad auch das Problem das es nicht ging. Ist mir die letzten Tage aber auch schon öfters aufgefallen.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2011)

Bei mir geht gar nichts mehr 

Ich habe jetzt schon 20 minuten gebraucht um hierhin zu kommen mit diversen meldungen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon 20 minuten gebraucht um hierhin zu kommen mit diversen meldungen ...


 
Nimm mal die Übertaktung des Servers zurück, dann sollte es bei dir wieder klappen.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2011)

Ich geb so langsam auf .......mal funzt es eine weile und dann wieder überhaupt nicht 


Ist mehr wie nervig .....meine Frau sagt schon ich soll den Rechner ausschalten da ich anfange aggresiv zu reagieren  


Auschalten ? ....blödsinn ich zertrümmer den gleich


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

Jep, langsam wird das echt lächerlich.


----------



## ph1driver (6. Juni 2011)

Ging mir auch gerade so, nix ging mehr. Nervig wenn man gerade eine PN im Verkausthread abschicken will und nichts geht mehr. War gestern aber auch schon so.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, warum die anderen Threads (1, 2) geschlossen wurden, denn es ging ja um die Webseite und nicht um das Forum, also war das Unterforum richtig.

Aber jetzt läuft das Forum ziemlich schlecht (langsam), während die Webseite läuft. Also ist es jetzt genau umgekehrt... zumindest bei mir...


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2011)

Und an der Internetanbindung liegts auch nicht. Pings auf extreme.pcgameshardware.de waren normal.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist es inzwischen so das wenn ich auf heutige beiträge klicke .......ewiger suchvorgang und letztendlich sehe ich dann die selbe seite wie zuvor.
Da ist dann der aktuellste beitrag 15 min alt 

Und hier auf diese seite komme ich nur über den Umweg über die PCGH startseite.

Ich klink mich jetzt lieber aus bevor ich den Hammer hole 

Edit: Wird immer bunter ....wenn ich auf heutige Beiträge klicke lande ich nach ewigen seitenaufbau wieder genau hier.

Edit 2 : mal ein bsp 

suche gestartet 22.49 
suche beendet 22.52


Aktuellster beitrag von 22.36




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich scheine ja nicht der einzigste mit diesem prob zu sein denn das ist das erste mal das ich in drei Jahren sehe das zwei post (die letzten zwei auf meinen screen) 11 min auseinanderliegen.

Als ob um diese Zeit niemand 11 min lang was posten würde


----------



## Falk (6. Juni 2011)

Der Suchindex ist nicht live, der aktualisert nur alle paar Minuten - wenn du die Suche also in kurzen Zeiträumen abfeuerst, kann es zu solchen Effekten kommen.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Juni 2011)

Hatte heute (22:40-23:00) und Gestern Abend (22:00-00-00) Probleme mit Doppel Posts und langen warte Zeiten...

Provider:
- Swisscom Home
- Swisscom 3G
- Orange 3G

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2011)

@Falk
ok das verstehe ich ja ....nicht aber das ich dieselbe seite 15 min lang bekomme oder das wenn ich auf neue Beiträge klicke die meldung bekomme ...keine neuen Beiträge vorhanden.

Irgendwo ist doch gewaltig der wurm drin ....momentan funzt alles blitzschnell und kurz danach hängt alles wieder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

Am besten noch mal alles löschen und von vorne anfangen. 

Nee, geht ja nicht, dann sind meine Posts weg.


----------



## Own3r (6. Juni 2011)

Die Performance ist aber auch bei mir mit der App sehr schlecht. Scheint als wären die Server instabil.


----------



## stolle80 (7. Juni 2011)

JA irgendetwas stimmt bei euch nicht..manche Postings erscheinen garnicht, hängen hinterher, auserdem hab ich unter IE 8 andere Einstellungs Möglichkeiten, (Menüs zur Anhängeverwaltung) als beim IE9...Serverprobleme..?


----------



## Falk (7. Juni 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> JA irgendetwas stimmt bei euch nicht..manche Postings erscheinen garnicht, hängen hinterher, auserdem hab ich unter IE 8 andere Einstellungs Möglichkeiten, (Menüs zur Anhängeverwaltung) als beim IE9...Serverprobleme..?


 
Probleme, die mit dem IE 8 auftreten, sind immer Probleme des IE 8 - IE 9 ist ja ok, aber IE 8 geht gar nicht...Es gibt auch keinen vernünftigen Grund, den zu verwenden.
Ich werde mich morgen auf die Suche nach dem Problem machen (kann aber ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich etwas finde...)


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

Kabel Deutschland


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich benutz den aktuellen Firefox und habe Kabel Deutschland. Aber daran kanns nicht liegen weils nur beim Forum so ist die Webseite funktioniert zu der Zeit immer ohne Probleme genauso wie alle anderen Webseiten.


----------



## Der Maniac (7. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon gepostet wurde, aber unter den Threads ist ja die Anzeige "BB Code ist an" etc., die drei Dinge Trackbacks, Pingbacks und Refbacks sind noch auf Englisch... 

Trackbacks "are"
Pingback "are"
Refbacks "are"

Und das mit dem Forum vonwegen langsam hatte ich auch letztens bei der Telekomik, EWETel und O2 3G...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2011)

Die letzten Tage hat man das Gefühl das Abends was auf der Leitung steht.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage hat man das Gefühl das Abends was auf der Leitung steht.



Stimmt. Teilweise kann man sich nicht mal mehr Ausloggen.


----------



## Own3r (7. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Teilweise kann man sich nicht mal mehr Ausloggen.



Wer loggt sich denn schon aus?! 

Ich habe die Probleme immer Abends ab ca. 21 Uhr.


----------



## Falk (7. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wer loggt sich denn schon aus?!
> 
> Ich habe die Probleme immer Abends ab ca. 21 Uhr.


 
ich werde heute abend mal gezielt Geschwindigkeitsmessungen mit WebPagetest - Website Performance and Optimization Test machen - Da sieht man auch, ob vielleicht irgendein externer Server hakt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Sind denn abends deutlich mehr Leute online als tagsüber?


----------



## Own3r (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es jetzt schon mit der Performance bergab geht


----------



## HAWX (7. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es jetzt schon mit der Performance bergab geht



Nicht nur du
Es dauert schon wieder länger als normal...


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2011)

jepp ....fängt schon wieder an 


aber noch einen abend geb ich mir das nicht


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juni 2011)

Bei mir läuft's bestens. 
Laden dieser Seite hat .. 3-4 Sekunden gedauert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

jop, hab eben 5 Minuten warten müssen, ehe mein Post abgeschickt wurde.
Man man...


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2011)

Jopp war grad lam
Hab mal den Test gemacht
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 17:42:15
kein plan was der aussagt
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 17:47:39
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 17:49:36
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 17:51:22
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 17:53:11
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 17:56:54
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 17:58:24
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:00:29
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:06:57
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:10:18
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:12:52
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:14:51
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:17:40
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:19:50
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:23:33
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:25:56
WebPagetest Test Result - Frankfurt : ext...1.html#post3068867 - 06/07/11 18:33:32
http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110607_AV_SAJG/
http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110607_JN_SAK9/
http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110607_QB_SAKV/
http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110607_B0_SAMB/
http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110607_HS_SAN0/
http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110607_JA_SANC/
http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110607_RP_SANY/
http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110607_S6_SAPW/
Dazwischen war mal nen Error dabei und hatt ewig gedauert zum laden


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juni 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft's bestens.
> Laden dieser Seite hat .. 3-4 Sekunden gedauert.


 
Das nennst du schnell?
Bitte, in der heutigen Zeit ist das mal ²...

Ändert aber nichts dran, dass es noch immer lahm ist.


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2011)

Bei mir hat auch um halb 8 wieder angefangen...


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juni 2011)

Pff, bei DSL 3000 und diversen Downloads gleichzeitig bin ich froh, dass die Seite überhaupt aufbaut. 
Und jetzt gerade hier: Post abgeschickt, ca. halbe Sekunde später stand er da.

Sorry for Doppelpost:
Ole, jetzt habt ihr's vollkommen geschrottet! 
Habe hier eben 2 Posts gemacht, beide werden nicht angezeigt, wenn man jedoch auf Antworten -> Erweitert geht - werden sie unten angezeigt!   

EDIT: Nach einer "Schlappphase" des Forums wird's jetzt korrekt angezeigt..


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2011)

Boa grad eben dauerts wieder ewig lang zu antworten

Edit: Vorallem schreibt der Browser Antwort wird gespeichert aber du kannst den Browser sofort schließen und die antwort ist trotzdem schon da


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juni 2011)

Brutal hey.

EDIT: So, und von einer Sekunde auf die nächste läuft's wieder bestens..


----------



## ph1driver (7. Juni 2011)

Scheint jetzt wohl jeden Abend zu sein.

Also Leute:

PC aus und auf die Frau, vor den Fernseher, was Essen oder was auch immer.

Ne mal ehrlich, so langsam ist es echt lästig.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2011)

lästig ist der falsche Ausdruck 

Ich habe jetzt ewig gebraucht um in mein Profil zu kommen um eine PN entgegen zu nehmen .......genaugenommen 14 min 

Und wie schon gesagt ....entweder es funzt wie der Bitz ....oder überhaupt nicht und das wechseld ständig


----------



## Lolm@n (7. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr irgendwie zu wenig Server Leistung 

Ihr solltet euch wirklich drum kümmern die Server bricht immer in den Top-Zeiten zusammen und dann geht es plözlich wieder das ist echt zum 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ewig gebraucht um in mein Profil zu kommen um eine PN entgegen zu nehmen .......genaugenommen 14 min


 
14 Minuten ist doch eine Top Zeit.
Bei mir hat es vorhin eine halbe Stunden gedauert, bis die PN weg war.


----------



## HAWX (7. Juni 2011)

Ja furchbar! Aber bei mir ist das erst seit 3-4 Tagen so. Einfach nur schlimm!
Im Luxx ist weit aus mehr los und da läuft es auch flüssig. Es kann ja wohl nicht so ein Problem sein...


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2011)

Und ich dachte schon, es liegt am Gewitter. Aber drei Tage Gewitter war hier auch nicht. Alles Andere geht flüssig. 
@True, deine Antwort dauerte eine halbe FL-W und drei Z.


----------



## HAWX (7. Juni 2011)

Hat hier schonmal ein Administrator stellungbezogen zu den jüngsten Problemen?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juni 2011)

Falk postet doch eh hin und wieder was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Falk postet doch eh hin und wieder was?


 
Jop, hin und wieder.. 
Er würde gerne mehr posten, aber der Server ist so langsam.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juni 2011)

Das würde aber kein Admin freiwillig zugeben.


----------



## HAWX (7. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Falk postet doch eh hin und wieder was?



Hmm... okay danke aber bei mir dauert jede Seite auf zu rufen momentan mindestens 30s deshalb such ich jetzt mal nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Hmm... okay danke aber bei mir dauert jede Seite auf zu rufen momentan mindestens 30s deshalb such ich jetzt mal nicht


 
Klingt nach einem Grund pennen zu gehen.


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt nach einem Grund pennen zu gehen.



Quanti ich wusste nicht das du Hellseher bist! Hab gerade den Fernseher ausgemacht und gedacht den Mist tu ich mir nicht mehr an, wobei es jetzt gerade wieder besser läuft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 14 Minuten ist doch eine Top Zeit.
> Bei mir hat es vorhin eine halbe Stunden gedauert, bis die PN weg war.


 
Dafür kam sie bei mir gleich dreimal an


----------



## Gaggle27 (8. Juni 2011)

Maxanier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein problem mit dem Anschauen von Benutzerprofilen auf dem iPod App. Immer wenn ich auf einen Benutzer klicke oder unten auf Profil zeigt er mir an, dass ich nicht genug Berechtigungen habe. Vom pc aus klappt es aber ohne Probleme, ich weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt, bin angemeldet und kann auch Beiträge schreiben.
> Habe mal ein Screenshot angehängt.



Das geht nach ner Weile wieder hatte ich auch schon


----------



## Falk (8. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür kam sie bei mir gleich dreimal an


 
Gestern abend/nacht ist ein Query auf dem MySQL-Server ewig gelaufen. Das ist das nervige: irgendwann erreichen bisher harmlose Tabellen eine Größe, bei der dann nichts mehr funktioniert. Und dann kracht es.


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

Den ganzen Tag gings klasse, aber die Performance sinkt bei mir schon wieder


----------



## ph1driver (8. Juni 2011)

Bei mir läufts "noch" rund.


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir läufts "noch" rund.



Wie gesagt bei mir auch aber es wird schon wieder "eckiger". Teils 2s warten nach dem Post...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Jop, es geht dem Abend zu, hab eben 20 Sekunden bei der PN warten müssen.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2011)

buhhu 

sagt sowas nicht ...noch läuft es


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Juni 2011)

Kann man hochgeladene Anhänge eigentlich auch wieder löschen? Im Dateimanager geht das ja irgendwie nicht..


----------



## taks (8. Juni 2011)

Unter Kontrollzentrum/Anhänge findest du was


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

Bei mir läufts bislang flüssig (*drei-mal-auf-Holz-klopf*)


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Juni 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Unter Kontrollzentrum/Anhänge findest du was


 
Ahaaaa, habe Dank! 

EDIT: Wobei, einige Bilder sind dort auch nicht aufgeführt, die ich nämlich im Dateimanager hochgeladen habe, aber dann nirgendswo benutzt. Die werden da nicht angezeigt, im Dateimanager kann man se auch nicht löschen - geht das denn gar nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts bislang flüssig (*drei-mal-auf-Holz-klopf*)


 
Ab und wann hängt es mal, merkt man wohl nur, wenn man ständig Posts losschicken will.


----------



## taks (9. Juni 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> EDIT: Wobei, einige Bilder sind dort auch nicht aufgeführt, die ich nämlich im Dateimanager hochgeladen habe, aber dann nirgendswo benutzt. Die werden da nicht angezeigt, im Dateimanager kann man se auch nicht löschen - geht das denn gar nicht?


 


> Hinweis: Nicht verwendete Dateien werden nach 1 Stunde gelöscht.



vllt. klappt das einfach nicht


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Juni 2011)

So scheint's..


----------



## Falk (9. Juni 2011)

Hm, schauen wir uns an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Ich vermisse immer noch eine Hinweismeldung, dass sich das Postfach langsam füllt (also ab 90%, wie es früher auch der Fall war).

Dann wird mein Post im Thread nicht angezeigt, wenn zeitgleich ein anderer User ebenfalls gepostet hat. Ich sehe dann nur seinen, der ja auch neu ist, aber nicht meinen, um meinen zu sehen, muss ich den Browser noch mal aktualisieren, das war früher nicht notwendig.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2011)

Was mir vorhin aufgefallen ist, man kann Bilder aus einem Album nicht einer IG hinzufügen, das Bild wird dann einfach nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Bei Firefox 4 werden die Smileys in den Posts nicht korrekt angezeigt.

Und ich kann mit Firefox keine Grafik in den Post einfügen.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, bin ich nicht so oft Online, aber in den letzten Tagen konnte ich keine "Geschwindigkeitsprobleme" mit dem Server mehr feststellen. 

Wie sieht es bei unserem notorischen Vielschreiber Quantenslipstream aus?


----------



## Falk (14. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Firefox 4 werden die Smileys in den Posts nicht korrekt angezeigt.
> 
> Und ich kann mit Firefox keine Grafik in den Post einfügen.


 
Hm... bei mir (ebenfalls Firefox 4 (bzw. Firefox 5 Beta) werden die Smileys korrekt angezeigt. Hast du mal auf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Icon gedrückt? Das muss hinterlegt sein, damit sich Grafiken direkt einfügen lassen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Hm... bei mir (ebenfalls Firefox 4 (bzw. Firefox 5 Beta) werden die Smileys korrekt angezeigt. Hast du mal auf das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss ich mal schauen.

Ich kann aber auch keine Grafiken direkt in den Post einbauen.
Ich habe den Datei Manager abgeschaltet. Das mit dem Hochladen ist dann wieder so wie früher.
Doch wenn ich die URL Der hochgeladenen Grafik ins Fenster eingebe, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.


Edit:
Ja das Icon ist hinterlegt.
Schalte ich es ab, werden die Icons nicht als Grafik angezeigt.


----------



## Falk (14. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss ich mal schauen.
> 
> Ich kann aber auch keine Grafiken direkt in den Post einbauen.
> Ich habe den Datei Manager abgeschaltet. Das mit dem Hochladen ist dann wieder so wie früher.
> ...



Hm, werde ich mal versuchen nachzustellen.

Davon ab: vBulletin 4.1.4 (die Version nach der, die hier aktuell läuft) bringt einen komplett neuen Texteditor. Bei diesem gibt es einige Veränderungen, sodass wir derzeit dazu tendieren, zu warten, bis 4.1.5 draußen ist und die Probleme der 4.1.4 behoben sind. Unsere Testinstallation hat es gleich mal geschossen...


----------



## taks (14. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr eigentlich etwas wegen den Performance-Problemen gefunden?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Hm, werde ich mal versuchen nachzustellen.
> 
> Davon ab: vBulletin 4.1.4 (die Version nach der, die hier aktuell läuft) bringt einen komplett neuen Texteditor. Bei diesem gibt es einige Veränderungen, sodass wir derzeit dazu tendieren, zu warten, bis 4.1.5 draußen ist und die Probleme der 4.1.4 behoben sind. Unsere Testinstallation hat es gleich mal geschossen...


 
Das hört sich nicht gut an.
Da muss ich wohl erst mal mit den Smileys so leben. Ist aber verschmerzbar.

Doch dass ich keine Bilder in die Posts einbauen kann, ist schon sehr ärgerlich.
Hier hab ich einen Screen. Der zeigt die Problematik:


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juni 2011)

Du scheinst irgendwas falsch zu machen, bei mir funktioniert das Einbinden von Bildern ganz normal?
Wie gehst du vor?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

So wie früher auch.
Anhänge verwalten anklicken.
Bild auswählen, Bild hochladen.
Dann auf das hochgeladene Bild klicken und die URL des neu aufgegangenen Fenster mit dem Bild drin kopieren.
Auf den Button Grafik einfügen drücken (sieht man im Bild wie das aussieht wenn ich da drauf drücke). Dann auf URL eingeben klicken (Registerkarte) und einfügen.
Der Fehler erscheint dann.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juni 2011)

Das Problem liegt bei dir am WYSIWYG Editor. Wenn du den normalen benutzt, geht es ohne Probleme, umschalten kannst du ihn, indem du rechts auf das A/A klickst. Wenn du nochmal drauf klickst, ist der WYSIWYG Editor wieder aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Ich soll also jedes Mal den WYSIWYG Editor abschalten wenn ich ein Bild hochladen will und den Editor wieder einschalten wenn ich das fertig hab?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juni 2011)

Anders geht es jetzt nunmal nicht.
Du kannst auch den WYSIWYG Editor komplett abschalten und nur den normalen Editor ohne die WYSIWYG Funktionen nutzen.

Oder du wartest auf das Update, dass den CKEditor in das Forum integriert, eventuell gehts dann.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Was ist das für ein Müll? 
Früher ging das doch alles problemlos wieso geht das jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Falk (14. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Müll?
> Früher ging das doch alles problemlos wieso geht das jetzt nicht mehr


 
Ich habe das Layer mal deaktiviert für beide Modi - jetzt müsste es wieder wie vorher gehen...


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Ich teste das mal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja jetzt ist das wieder so wie vorher.
Danke

Und die Smileys?


Edit:
Was ist das eigentlich für eine Schriftart wenn ich mir die Stratseite des Forums anschaue?
Das ist doch eine andere als sonst oder?


----------



## Falk (15. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich teste das mal...
> 
> Ja jetzt ist das wieder so wie vorher.
> Danke
> ...


 
Im Forum setzen wir auf Verdana statt auf Arial. Das ist einfach gewohnter.
Zu den Smileys: bist du sicher, dass dein Browser auf 100% gezoomt ist?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2011)

Hier habe ich eine Screen:
Links ist eindeutig Verdana zu sehen. Doch recht wo die Threads stehen, das ist nicht Verdana.

Und ja, der ist auf 100%.
Irgendwie scheint es als ob Firefox seine eigenen Schriftwart reinbaut als die des Forums zu übernehmen.
Kann das sein?


----------



## Falk (15. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hier habe ich eine Screen:
> Links ist eindeutig Verdana zu sehen. Doch recht wo die Threads stehen, das ist nicht Verdana.
> 
> Und ja, der ist auf 100%.
> ...


 
Könnte höchstens Helvetica als Fallback sein, aber im CSS steht überall Verdana an erster Stelle...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2011)

Also so wie es auf deinem Bild aussieht, hast du irgendein Problem mit dem Browser, denn 100% ist das nicht, außer du hast das angehängte Bild verkleinert.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2011)

Das Bild ist nicht verkleinert und der steht auf 100%.

Firefox neu installieren hat das Problem nicht behoben.

Beim IE9 ist die Schriftart OK

Edit:
Auch die Schrift im Thread stimmt nichts.
Links wo die User stehen das ist Verdana. Die Schrift in den Posts ist aber nicht Verdana.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2011)

*22AW: Offizieller Feedback- und Bug-Thread Vbulletin 4*

Soooo - ich hatte ja mal ein ausführlicheres Feedback und Zusammenfassung des bereits gesagten (primär ist es das) nach längerer Eingewöhnungszeit versprochen.
Ich denke mal, nach über nem Vierteljahr kann man mir kein "du bist halt noch das alte gewöhnt" vorwerfen.
Positive Sachen lasse ich mal platzsparend weg - denn zurückwechseln werden wir ja sicherlich nicht, auch wenn dieses Post gaaaaanz schlecht klinkt  Also nur Gemecker in den folgenden Zeilen:
(alle Aussagen kommen von einem Opera 11.11 Nutzer, aber ich sehe nicht so ganz ein, wieso der afaik zweitgrößte Non-M$-Browser nicht auch mal berücksichtigt werden soll  - und das meiste dürfte 1:1 auf andere Browser passen)


*(vermutlich) Bug & klare Fehler:*


- Verwarnungsübersicht wird in einigen Profilen nicht angezeigt.
z.B. in meinem​

- Fehler in den Forenregeln
2.4, drittletzter Listenpunkt erklärt eine ""ändern""-Funktion. Wir haben aber nur noch "bearbeiten"  Bei der Gelegenheit aus dem ersten Punkt der zweiten Liste in 3. die Farbformatierung entfernen​

*Funktionalität:*


- Ein Klick auf die "Antworten" Schaltfläche fügt Text ins Quickreply-Feld ein.
Das ist a) missverständlich, die Schaltfläche müsste "einfügen" heißen und b) redundant, denn unter jedem Post habe ich eine "ziteren" Schaltfläche, die mir ein Quickreply-Feld mit gleichem Inhalt öffnet. Per Doppelklick auf "Antworten" gelangt man zwar auf die gewünschte erweiterte Antwortseite, aber Doppelklick wird browserseitig genutzt, um Textpassagen zu markieren und ein Kontextmenü anzuzeigen. Vorschlag: Schaltfläche in "Zitate einfügen" umbennen und getrennte "Antworten" Schaltfläche schaffen.​

- Antwortkästen sowohl im erweiterten Bereich als auch im Quickreply merken sich ihre Höhe nicht.
Extrem nervig bei Diskussionen mit etwas längeren Postings (so wie diesem hier  ), denn man muss jedesmal die Höhe ändern, um den Überblick zu behalten. Wenn schon das merken nicht funktioniert, sollte wenigstens die "erweiterte" Fassung ihrem Namen gerecht werden und standardmäßíg deutlich größer sein.​

- Umfragefarben:
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Quickpolls früher 8 oder 10 verschiedene Farben hatten. Derzeit sind wir bei 6. Die haben zwar praktischerweise ihre Reihenfolge behalten (keineswegs ändern!), aber wenn ich z.B. noch ne siebte Partei in die Community-Bundestagswahlen aufnehmen würde, hätte man keinen Überblick mehr​

- Symbole in Threadübersicht
der Unterschied zwischen Threads mit gelesenen und ungelesenen Posts (Brief offen ja/nein) ist, gerade bei der grauen Variante, kaum zu erkennen. Dafür gibt es drei Farben, die rein gar keine nützliche Funktion haben. Schlage eine Umstellung auf zwei Symbole verschiedener Farbe für neu/nicht neu vor.


- diverse Auflistungen unter Threads und Forenansichten lassen sich nicht mehr einklappen/ausblenden
Ergebniss: Springe ich in einem beliebten, seit langem andauernden Thread ans untere Seitenende, bin ich nicht etwas am Threadende - sondern drei Bildschirmhöhen voller Linkbacks tiefer.​

(- keine Single-Post-Links
hatten wir ja schon festgehalten, dass es ein "Feature" ist - aber ich fordere nochmal dazu auf, den vbb-Heinis in den Arsch zu treten, denn die permalink-Funktion ist einfach nicht das gleiche, da sie mit der "Thread gelesen" Funktion interagiert)​

- Kurze Zeichenlänge in PMs
stört vielleicht nur quanti und mich - aber ich sehe nicht, warum das Limit nicht sogar ein Stück über dem von Posts liegen sollte. Würde es z.B. ermöglichen, diese vollständig einzufügen, warum auch immer das nötig sein sollte​

- Errungenschaften: "Overdrive" funktioniert nicht
Ich hab jedenfalls das Symbol, obwohl ich das Kriterium nicht erfülle und zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich das Kriterium erfüllt hatte, wurde mir im Reiter "Errungenschaften" ein rotes Kreuz statt grünem Häckchen angezeigt​

- Errungenschaften: Stänkern wird belohnt
Wenn ich "Punkte erhalten" richtig verstehe, bringt einem derzeit jeder Verwarnungspunkt +100 Erfahrungspunkte ein ​

*Layout* (Anm.: Die meisten Anregungen laufen eine effektivere Nutzung der Monitorfläche, insbesondere der Höhe hinaus. In Zeiten von Netbook und Tablet Kundschaft halte ich ersteres allgemein für wichtig, letzteres nützt jedem, der WS-Monitore einigermaßen sinnvoll nutzen will. Eine Umsetzung als alternatives Stylesheet -das dann kein Insidertipp wie das alte PCGH-compact sein sollte- wäre zu begrüßen)


- Kontrollzentrum ist schmal
Aufgrund des Einstellungsbalkens in der Kontrollzentrumsansicht fällt der Platz für abonnierte Foren und Threads schmaler aus, als im normalen Forum. Dadurch werden Einträge, die bei der gewählten Fensterbreite eigentlich zweizeilig wären, zu Vierzeilern und das ganz nimmt relativ viel Bildschirmhöhe ein. Da diese Aboüberischt wohl nur dazu genutzt wird, zu neuen Posts in abonnierten Themen zu springen, schlage ich vor, die nutzlosen Themenstatistiken (Posts, Hits) in dieser Ansicht einfach nicht anzuzeigen und dadruch Platz zu gewinnen. "Threadersteller", das Threadsysmbol und die Möglichkeit, zu einzelnen Seiten zu springen, finde ich aus gleichem Grund unnötig und "antworten" soll von hier aus gar niemand können, denn dann hat er gar nicht gelesen, was vor seinem Senf steht.​

- alte Titelleiste
mal wieder wurde der Menüquerbalken auf der Main geändert - und mal wieder wurde verpennt, auch die Forumsseite anzupassen. (umgekehrt gilt: Auf der Main werden die Links zu Benachrichtungen,... nicht ganz oben angezeigt - und den zum Kontrollzentrum und damit den Abos gibt es auf der Main gar nicht)​

- Untertitelleiste ineffizient bestückt
"private Nachrichten" werden mir bereits ganz oben auf der Seite angezeigt, "Hilfe" enthält viele wichtige Unterpunkte (darunter die sehr gut versteckte BB-Codeliste), ist aber nicht als pull-down ausgeführt, es gibt kein Link zum eigenen Profil/-nachrichten und zur Forensuche. Dabei kann man die aus jeder Gelegenheit heraus gebrauchen und in einigen (siehe z.B. nächster Eintrag) sind sie sonst nicht direkt zugänglich. "Forummitarbeiter" würde ich außerdem unter "Community" packen - jedenfalls gucke instinktiv da, wenn ich eine Person suche. Unter "nützliche Links" dagegen nie (weil ich da eh nie was brauchbares finde  )​


- Forumsübersicht
Titel:
Man muss wohl nicht zweimal erklären, dass PCGHX die Community für Spieler ist - eigentlich muss man es imho gar nicht, denn es steht "Forum" oben drüber, "PCGH eXtreme" ganz oben und unten sieht man ein Forum. Ausmisten.
Hauptbereich:
Imho zu vollgestopft, um noch übersichtlich zu sein.
Letzter Beitrag mit Titel, Ersteller und Zeit ist, in Anbetracht der Dichte neuer Beiträge in den meisten Foren, nutzlos. Statistiken, insbesondere Betrachter, würden als Mouseover dicke reichen. Unterforen müssen nicht unbedingt mit "Unterforen:" eingeleitet werden - erst recht nicht auf einer extra Zeile, und ein jedes mal gleiches Symbol kann man sich auch sparen. Abo- & RSS-Funktion dürften so selten benötigt werden (einmal nach Anmeldung?), dass man keinen Schnellzugriff braucht. Die meisten Hauptkategorien haben neben dem Titel noch eine Erklärung ("Extreme: VIEEEEEL TEXT"), die fast wörtlich die Titel der enthaltenen Foren wiederholt.
Verschiedene Symbole in den Hauptkategorien könnten die Übersicht steigern, würden aber Arbeit machen​

- Übersicht Einzelforen
Kopfbereich:
In der Pfadangabe rächen sich jetzt die langen Kategorietitel.
Es kommt eine weitere Menüleiste hinzu - das ist, mit der ganz oben im Logo, die vierte auf der Seite . Wenn technisch möglich, schlage ich eine Integration in die Sub-Main-Leiste vor. "Suche" macht da, wie gesagt, eh Sinn, Moderationsreiter gibt es da bereits und für "Forum-Optionen" wäre selbst bei minimaler Forumsbreite noch genug Platz.
Hauptbereich:
Wieder wenig nützliche Statistiken, die Platz beanspruchen - geht aber noch. Störender: Viele Symbole (Abo -ok. Aber enthaltene Anhänge, Moderierte Posts?) und die auch noch in einer dritten Zeile, was den Höhenbedarf jedes Threads um ~33% steigert. Ich würde außerdem vorschlagen, die "zum ersten neuen Post springen" Funktion auf das Threadsymbol zu legen (anstelle von "schließen" - das mach ich eh nicht aus der Übersicht) und so ein weiteres Symbol einzusparen, dass zudem die Textposition der Threadtitel verändert.
Angepinnte Themen sind durch Bereich, Bereichstitel, Bereichsfarbe, Lücke zwischen Bereichen, extra Symbol und "Wichtig:" hervorgehoben. Das ist soviel Overkill, dass sie offensichtlich nicht mehr als Teil des Forums wahrgenommen bzw. gelesen werden. Vorschlag: extra Symbol und "wichtig" weg (wenn technisch möglich: Spezielles Threadsymbol verwenden, z.B. silber/golden statt grau/blau). Ich würde auch entweder die Lücke zwischen Pin- und regulärem Bereich oder die Betitelung beider Bereiche abschaffen. (wenn es die Lücke trifft: Auch die zwischen Unterforen-Liste und Threads-im-Hauptforum-Liste ist eigentlich überflüssig, schließlich wird danach dick getitelt)
Allgemein ist dies die einzige Stelle im Forum, an der Spalten eine Spaltentitel haben. Kann man hier auch weglassen - und mit dem frei werdenden Blau die Titel von pin/normalen Bereich von ihrem Grauschleier befreien​

- Threadansicht
Kopfbereich:
Der Threadtitel steht bereits in der Pfadangabe und in 99,9% über jedem Post. Muss nicht extra angezeigt werden. "Antworten" soll man laut Forenregeln erst nach dem lesen des Threads - also reicht eine Schaltfläche am unteren Ende. Dadurch würden "1. ungelesener Post" und "Thema bewerten" neben die Seitenauswahl passen, zusammen mit "Post X bis Y von" und die verbleibdenen Funktionen der vierten Menüleiste könnten wiederum in die Sub-Main wandern. Gesamtplatzersparniss allein dadurch: ca. 70 Höhenpixel - das bringt, je nach Browser, ca. 15-20% mehr Thread auf ein 786 Display!)
Posts: Wenn unverständlich, dann kann ich mal das Endergebniss Fotoshoppen.
- Postingzahl (ohne redundant zu Benutzertitel), Anmeldedatum,... braucht man selten -> würde als Mouseover des Avatars reichen
- Mehrzeilige Benutzertitel sollten imho verboten werden, der Abstand zwischen Benutzername und -titel ist imho recht hoch
- Die Avatarhöhe von 150 Pixeln ist auch ordentlich, ich würde max. 100 bevorzugen
Alle drei Maßnahmen kombiniert könnten den Platzbedarf von Posts mit 1-2 Zeilen um ca. 100-180 Pixel (!!!) reduzieren.
- Postitel würde in die blaue Titelleiste des Posts passen, das vorrangestellte Symbol ist nutzlos.
- Zwischen dem Ende eines Posts und der Signatur werden vollkommen sinnlose 4 Leerzeilen eingefügt. Selbst wenn man Platz für eine optische Trennung opfern will (ich würde einfach die Signatur blass machen - s.u.  ), würde eine Zeile wohl reichen
- wird ein Post bearbeitet, kommt nochmal eine Hinweiszeile dazu. Dieser Hinweis würde bequem in der Fußzeile eines Posts platz finden
- Die zum-zitieren-vormerken Schaltfläche wird von Neulingen z.T. nicht erkannt. Würde vorschlagen, sie mit "zitieren" zu nennen und das jetzige "zitieren" entweder in "jetzt zitieren" umzubennen. Noch besser: "Antworten" fügt mit "zitieren/vormerken" markierte Posts automatisch mit ein, das jetzige "zitieren" könnte ersatlos entfallen.​

- erweitertes "Antworten"
- tripel-Thread-Titel-Redundanz FTW!
- doppel-Antworten-Redundanz+"Nachricht" for president!
- Die Posting-Voransicht zeigt nicht die Spalte mit Avatar&Co mit an. Dadurch lassen sich Posts nicht mit minimaler Forumsbreite voranschauen, was Layoutfehler unvermeidbar macht.
- Eine Zwischenstufe zwischen Standard- nur nur-Text-Editor wäre nett. Wir haben einige seltenere Smilies und ich schätze den Smiliekasten aus obigen Layoutgründen auch so sehr. Aber die ganzen Textformatierungs- oder gar Einfügewerkzeuge brauche ich nicht. Vor allem aber: Ohne eine Möglichkeit, die Feldgröße zu ändern, ist der nur-Text-Editior quasi unbrauchbar.
- Eine Erweitung des Smiliefeldes um zwei Zeilen (= Standardhöhe der Textansicht, wie sie jetzt ist - aber s.o.) würde niemandem schaden.
- Eine Entfernung der Symboloptionen (oder wenigstens Darstellung der selben in einer Zeile und Entfernung der Erklärung, das man hier Symbole auswählen kann) vermutlich auch nicht
- und überhaupt: Benutzt irgendjemand hier Trackbacks? Raus damit!
- "Zusätzliche Einstellungen" (im gleichnamigen Kasten) wird kaum jemand je ändern -> ganz nach unten damit
- "Anhänge verwalten" werden sehr viele, die Schaltfläche würde neben Antworten/Vorschau passen (zugegeben: Die Liste nicht - aber zumindest Nutzer des neuen Uploaddialogs brauchen die auch nicht mehr). Allgemein erhält man die Dateiliste (und zwar die gültige ohne .txt) nach dem Klick auf die Schaltfläche - wozu erklären?)
- "Thema bewerten" benutzen zu wenige - deswegen sollte es auch neben Vorschau/Antworten, man kann Beschriftung und pull/down allgemein bequem in einer Zeile unterbringen
- Allgemein ist der "zusätzliche Einstellungen"-Kasten so klein, dass er keine Zwischentitel benötigt
- die Beitragsübersicht wäre viel übersichtlicher, wenn die Avatare angezeigt werden würden. (ggf. verkleinert)​

- Thema erstellen: Siehe erweiteres Antworten. (Zusatz: Es wäre schön, wenn eine Kombination aus Thread&Umfrage erst online geht, wenn auch die Umfrage fertigt ist)



Soooo. Das wars erstmal. Zum Abschluss doch noch ein Lob: An das schlichte Layout habe ich mich mitlerweie, trotz des aktuen Blaumangels, gewöhnt 

_edit: Ach ja - muss die indent-Funktion eigentlich zwingend auch Leerzeilen einfügen?_​


----------



## Falk (16. Juni 2011)

Uff, jede Menge Feedback - das muss ich mir erst im Detail anschauen. Ganz allgemein: je tiefer Änderungen versteckt sind, desto schwieriger machen sie ein Update. Wenn es blöde läuft sind im besten Fall die Änderungen weg und im schlimmsten Fall funktionieren Funktionen nicht mehr. Ganz allgemein: die nächste Forenversion beinhaltet den CKeditor.

Und Opera ist bei weitem nicht der zweitgrößte nicht-Microsoft-Browser: das ist derzeit noch Firefox, gefolgt vom IE, gefolgt von Chrome, gefolgt von Safari und dann kommt Opera. Sowohl weltweit als auch in Deutschland (wobei weltweit IE vorne liegt): StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Market Share


----------



## Markusretz (16. Juni 2011)

@ruyven_macaran:
Respekt für deine ausführliche Antwort 

Aber einen Punkt würde ich gerne noch hinzufügen
Bei uns bildersüchtigen Usern  ist es immer wieder sehr nervig, mehrere Bilder in einem Thread anzuschauen, wenn diese ein unterschiedliches Format haben.
D.h. der "Weiter" Button ist immer wo anders und sehr oft verklickt man sich und muss erst mal den Button suchen, anstelle in aller ruhe sich die Bilder anzuschauen.

Weis nicht ob man diesen Button an eine feste Position setzen kann. Früher war dies zwar eine andere Ansicht, aber da hat dies funktioniert


Gruß Markus


----------



## Falk (16. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soooo - ich hatte ja mal ein ausführlicheres Feedback und Zusammenfassung des bereits gesagten (primär ist es das) nach längerer Eingewöhnungszeit versprochen.
> Ich denke mal, nach über nem Vierteljahr kann man mir kein "du bist halt noch das alte gewöhnt" vorwerfen.
> Positive Sachen lasse ich mal platzsparend weg - denn zurückwechseln werden wir ja sicherlich nicht, auch wenn dieses Post gaaaaanz schlecht klinkt  Also nur Gemecker in den folgenden Zeilen:
> (alle Aussagen kommen von einem Opera 11.11 Nutzer, aber ich sehe nicht so ganz ein, wieso der afaik zweitgrößte Non-M$-Browser nicht auch mal berücksichtigt werden soll  - und das meiste dürfte 1:1 auf andere Browser passen)



Zum Browser habe ich ein Posting weiter ja schon etwas geschrieben: Opera ist der kleinste Browser in so ziemlich allen Statistiken...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *(vermutlich) Bug & klare Fehler:*
> - Verwarnungsübersicht wird in einigen Profilen nicht angezeigt.z.B. in meinem​


Keine Verwarnungen, keine Übersicht. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Fehler in den Forenregeln2.4, drittletzter Listenpunkt erklärt eine ""ändern""-Funktion. Wir haben aber nur noch "bearbeiten"  Bei der Gelegenheit aus dem ersten Punkt der zweiten Liste in 3. die Farbformatierung entfernen​


Kann man ändern - eine Bearbeitung ändert aber auch das Posting, aber um es deutlicher zu machen, welcher Button gemeint ist passe ich den entsprechenden Passus an.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Funktionalität:*
> - Ein Klick auf die "Antworten" Schaltfläche fügt Text ins Quickreply-Feld ein.Das ist a) missverständlich, die Schaltfläche müsste "einfügen" heißen und b) redundant, denn unter jedem Post habe ich eine "ziteren" Schaltfläche, die mir ein Quickreply-Feld mit gleichem Inhalt öffnet. Per Doppelklick auf "Antworten" gelangt man zwar auf die gewünschte erweiterte Antwortseite, aber Doppelklick wird browserseitig genutzt, um Textpassagen zu markieren und ein Kontextmenü anzuzeigen. Vorschlag: Schaltfläche in "Zitate einfügen" umbennen und getrennte "Antworten" Schaltfläche schaffen.​


Per Default fügt "Antworten" keinen Text ein. Das passiert nur, wenn du vorher Text zum Quote ausgewählt hast irgendwo. Der "Zitieren"-Button ist überflüssig eigentlich, aber damit die Leute es besser verstehen sollte er wohl drin bleiben. Zwei Klicks auf "Antworten" machen ein Zitat. Außerdem bietet der Quick-Reply-Editor die selbe Funktionalität wie der erweiterte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Antwortkästen sowohl im erweiterten Bereich als auch im Quickreply merken sich ihre Höhe nicht.Extrem nervig bei Diskussionen mit etwas längeren Postings (so wie diesem hier  ), denn man muss jedesmal die Höhe ändern, um den Überblick zu behalten. Wenn schon das merken nicht funktioniert, sollte wenigstens die "erweiterte" Fassung ihrem Namen gerecht werden und standardmäßíg deutlich größer sein.​


Der "Merken" ist ein Bug des Forums, das ist vergesslich. In einer kommenden Version sollte das funktionieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Umfragefarben:Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Quickpolls früher 8 oder 10 verschiedene Farben hatten. Derzeit sind wir bei 6. Die haben zwar praktischerweise ihre Reihenfolge behalten (keineswegs ändern!), aber wenn ich z.B. noch ne siebte Partei in die Community-Bundestagswahlen aufnehmen würde, hätte man keinen Überblick mehr​


Für Parteiwahlen wurde das Tool nicht gemacht, die Farben sind auch nicht auf die der Bundestagsparteien abgestimmt. Ich werde aber mal schauen, ob sich im System noch weitere hinterlegen lassen. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Symbole in Threadübersichtder Unterschied zwischen Threads mit gelesenen und ungelesenen Posts (Brief offen ja/nein) ist, gerade bei der grauen Variante, kaum zu erkennen. Dafür gibt es drei Farben, die rein gar keine nützliche Funktion haben. Schlage eine Umstellung auf zwei Symbole verschiedener Farbe für neu/nicht neu vor.​



Das du da bei der grauen Variante keinen Unterschied siehst verwundert mich nicht: es gibt die Grauen nur geschlossen. Nur zur Sicherheit:
Blau, offen: Enthält ungelesene Beiträge
grau, geschlossen: Enthält keine neuen Beiträge
rot, offen: Beliebtes Thema mit neuen Beiträgen
rot, geschlossen: Beliebtes Thema ohne neue Beiträge



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - diverse Auflistungen unter Threads und Forenansichten lassen sich nicht mehr einklappen/ausblendenErgebniss: Springe ich in einem beliebten, seit langem andauernden Thread ans untere Seitenende, bin ich nicht etwas am Threadende - sondern drei Bildschirmhöhen voller Linkbacks tiefer.​


Die Linkbacks sehen nur Mods in dieser Fülle, normale User nur freigeschaltete. Ich werde aber mal schauen, ob sich die auch für Mods ausblenden lassen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (- keine Single-Post-Linkshatten wir ja schon festgehalten, dass es ein "Feature" ist - aber ich fordere nochmal dazu auf, den vbb-Heinis in den Arsch zu treten, denn die permalink-Funktion ist einfach nicht das gleiche, da sie mit der "Thread gelesen" Funktion interagiert)​


Ich denke ehrlichgesagt nicht, dass das wiederkommt. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Kurze Zeichenlänge in PMsstört vielleicht nur quanti und mich - aber ich sehe nicht, warum das Limit nicht sogar ein Stück über dem von Posts liegen sollte. Würde es z.B. ermöglichen, diese vollständig einzufügen, warum auch immer das nötig sein sollte​


Daten der Kaffeekasse kommen gesondert 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Errungenschaften: "Overdrive" funktioniert nichtIch hab jedenfalls das Symbol, obwohl ich das Kriterium nicht erfülle und zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich das Kriterium erfüllt hatte, wurde mir im Reiter "Errungenschaften" ein rotes Kreuz statt grünem Häckchen angezeigt​


Am Errungenschafts-System haben wir heute etwas geändert, womöglich wird das Problem dadurch gelöst.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Errungenschaften: Stänkern wird belohntWenn ich "Punkte erhalten" richtig verstehe, bringt einem derzeit jeder Verwarnungspunkt +100 Erfahrungspunkte ein ​


Da habe ich gerade mal ein Minus davor gestellt 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Layout* (Anm.: Die meisten Anregungen laufen eine effektivere Nutzung der Monitorfläche, insbesondere der Höhe hinaus. In Zeiten von Netbook und Tablet Kundschaft halte ich ersteres allgemein für wichtig, letzteres nützt jedem, der WS-Monitore einigermaßen sinnvoll nutzen will. Eine Umsetzung als alternatives Stylesheet -das dann kein Insidertipp wie das alte PCGH-compact sein sollte- wäre zu begrüßen)


Wieso, Tablets haben doch wenigstens 1.024px in der Höhe (*scnr*) - davon ab gibt es für Android und iOS (auch Tablet) eine angepasste App, die den Bildschirm korrekt ausnutzt. Bleiben Netbooks, die sind in der Tat ein Problem. Wir können aber derzeit nicht zwei Themes pflegen, eines mit nettem Aussehen auf 1920x1200 und eines mit Netbook-Kompatibilität von 1.024x600. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Kontrollzentrum ist schmalAufgrund des Einstellungsbalkens in der Kontrollzentrumsansicht fällt der Platz für abonnierte Foren und Threads schmaler aus, als im normalen Forum. Dadurch werden Einträge, die bei der gewählten Fensterbreite eigentlich zweizeilig wären, zu Vierzeilern und das ganz nimmt relativ viel Bildschirmhöhe ein. Da diese Aboüberischt wohl nur dazu genutzt wird, zu neuen Posts in abonnierten Themen zu springen, schlage ich vor, die nutzlosen Themenstatistiken (Posts, Hits) in dieser Ansicht einfach nicht anzuzeigen und dadruch Platz zu gewinnen. "Threadersteller", das Threadsysmbol und die Möglichkeit, zu einzelnen Seiten zu springen, finde ich aus gleichem Grund unnötig und "antworten" soll von hier aus gar niemand können, denn dann hat er gar nicht gelesen, was vor seinem Senf steht.​


Hm, dazu sollte man mal eine Umfrage machen. Hängt ja sicher auch von der Zahl der ungelesenen abonnierten Themen ab. Aus meiner privaten Forumnutzung heraus bräuchte es die Ansicht gar nicht, ich arbeite wenn mit der "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen"-Liste.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - alte Titelleistemal wieder wurde der Menüquerbalken auf der Main geändert - und mal wieder wurde verpennt, auch die Forumsseite anzupassen. (umgekehrt gilt: Auf der Main werden die Links zu Benachrichtungen,... nicht ganz oben angezeigt - und den zum Kontrollzentrum und damit den Abos gibt es auf der Main gar nicht)​


Du meinst die Navigation? Oder den blauen Balken? Wie auch immer, wie bisher auch schon entspricht dieser Balken nur optisch grob der Main, aber nicht funktional 1:1. Wird vielleicht irgendwann kommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Untertitelleiste ineffizient bestückt"private Nachrichten" werden mir bereits ganz oben auf der Seite angezeigt, "Hilfe" enthält viele wichtige Unterpunkte (darunter die sehr gut versteckte BB-Codeliste), ist aber nicht als pull-down ausgeführt, es gibt kein Link zum eigenen Profil/-nachrichten und zur Forensuche. Dabei kann man die aus jeder Gelegenheit heraus gebrauchen und in einigen (siehe z.B. nächster Eintrag) sind sie sonst nicht direkt zugänglich. "Forummitarbeiter" würde ich außerdem unter "Community" packen - jedenfalls gucke instinktiv da, wenn ich eine Person suche. Unter "nützliche Links" dagegen nie (weil ich da eh nie was brauchbares finde  )​


Kernbestandteil des Forums - das ist die Breadcrumb, die zum Teil sindvoll ist, zum Teil redundant. Leider kann ich sie nicht getrennt einstellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - ForumsübersichtTitel:
> Man muss wohl nicht zweimal erklären, dass PCGHX die Community für Spieler ist - eigentlich muss man es imho gar nicht, denn es steht "Forum" oben drüber, "PCGH eXtreme" ganz oben und unten sieht man ein Forum. Ausmisten.
> Hauptbereich:
> Imho zu vollgestopft, um noch übersichtlich zu sein.
> ...


Erster Punkt: die angesprochene Breadcrumb. Den Hauptbereich haben wir ebenfalls schon ausgemistet, User, die zum ersten mal auf die Seite kommen sollen ruhig sehen, dass das Forum auch aktiv ist, oder meinst du nicht? Die Texte helfen wiederum Google. Verschiedene Symbole für die Hauptkategorien wären sogar möglich, müssten aber erst erstellt werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Übersicht EinzelforenKopfbereich:
> In der Pfadangabe rächen sich jetzt die langen Kategorietitel.
> Es kommt eine weitere Menüleiste hinzu - das ist, mit der ganz oben im Logo, die vierte auf der Seite . Wenn technisch möglich, schlage ich eine Integration in die Sub-Main-Leiste vor. "Suche" macht da, wie gesagt, eh Sinn, Moderationsreiter gibt es da bereits und für "Forum-Optionen" wäre selbst bei minimaler Forumsbreite noch genug Platz.​



Wieder Kernbestandteil des Forums, wodurch Änderungen daran Updates sehr kompliziert machen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hauptbereich:
> Wieder wenig nützliche Statistiken, die Platz beanspruchen - geht aber noch. Störender: Viele Symbole (Abo -ok. Aber enthaltene Anhänge, Moderierte Posts?) und die auch noch in einer dritten Zeile, was den Höhenbedarf jedes Threads um ~33% steigert. Ich würde außerdem vorschlagen, die "zum ersten neuen Post springen" Funktion auf das Threadsymbol zu legen (anstelle von "schließen" - das mach ich eh nicht aus der Übersicht) und so ein weiteres Symbol einzusparen, dass zudem die Textposition der Threadtitel verändert.


Das du als Mod mehr Buttons siehst/brauchst als der normale User sollte nicht verwundern, oder?...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Angepinnte Themen sind durch Bereich, Bereichstitel, Bereichsfarbe, Lücke zwischen Bereichen, extra Symbol und "Wichtig:" hervorgehoben. Das ist soviel Overkill, dass sie offensichtlich nicht mehr als Teil des Forums wahrgenommen bzw. gelesen werden. Vorschlag: extra Symbol und "wichtig" weg (wenn technisch möglich: Spezielles Threadsymbol verwenden, z.B. silber/golden statt grau/blau). Ich würde auch entweder die Lücke zwischen Pin- und regulärem Bereich oder die Betitelung beider Bereiche abschaffen. (wenn es die Lücke trifft: Auch die zwischen Unterforen-Liste und Threads-im-Hauptforum-Liste ist eigentlich überflüssig, schließlich wird danach dick getitelt)
> Allgemein ist dies die einzige Stelle im Forum, an der Spalten eine Spaltentitel haben. Kann man hier auch weglassen - und mit dem frei werdenden Blau die Titel von pin/normalen Bereich von ihrem Grauschleier befreien


Ich kenne Leute (Thilo ), die es so gut finden wie es ist. Geschmackssache, also müsste eine Abstimmung her. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - ThreadansichtKopfbereich:
> Der Threadtitel steht bereits in der Pfadangabe und in 99,9% über jedem Post. Muss nicht extra angezeigt werden. "Antworten" soll man laut Forenregeln erst nach dem lesen des Threads - also reicht eine Schaltfläche am unteren Ende. Dadurch würden "1. ungelesener Post" und "Thema bewerten" neben die Seitenauswahl passen, zusammen mit "Post X bis Y von" und die verbleibdenen Funktionen der vierten Menüleiste könnten wiederum in die Sub-Main wandern. Gesamtplatzersparniss allein dadurch: ca. 70 Höhenpixel - das bringt, je nach Browser, ca. 15-20% mehr Thread auf ein 786 Display!)​



Also gerade für so Feedback-Threads ist die Möglichkeit, auf einzelne Postings direkt Antworten zu können, Gold wert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Posts: Wenn unverständlich, dann kann ich mal das Endergebniss Fotoshoppen.
> - Postingzahl (ohne redundant zu Benutzertitel), Anmeldedatum,... braucht man selten -> würde als Mouseover des Avatars reichen
> - Mehrzeilige Benutzertitel sollten imho verboten werden, der Abstand zwischen Benutzername und -titel ist imho recht hoch
> - Die Avatarhöhe von 150 Pixeln ist auch ordentlich, ich würde max. 100 bevorzugen
> ...


Nein, ich verstehe schon worauf du hinaus willst. Auf normalen Systemen hätten man dann aber wieder eine sehr gedränkte Ansicht, sodass das wieder ein Punkt für einen Netbook-Style wäre.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - erweitertes "Antworten"- tripel-Thread-Titel-Redundanz FTW!
> - doppel-Antworten-Redundanz+"Nachricht" for president!
> - Die Posting-Voransicht zeigt nicht die Spalte mit Avatar&Co mit an. Dadurch lassen sich Posts nicht mit minimaler Forumsbreite voranschauen, was Layoutfehler unvermeidbar macht.
> - Eine Zwischenstufe zwischen Standard- nur nur-Text-Editor wäre nett. Wir haben einige seltenere Smilies und ich schätze den Smiliekasten aus obigen Layoutgründen auch so sehr. Aber die ganzen Textformatierungs- oder gar Einfügewerkzeuge brauche ich nicht. Vor allem aber: Ohne eine Möglichkeit, die Feldgröße zu ändern, ist der nur-Text-Editior quasi unbrauchbar.
> ...


Zu den Titeln hatte sich ja schon was geschrieben. Die Spalte der Posting-Vorsicht auf 750 Pixel zu beschränken (was wenn mich nicht alles täuscht die minimale Breite eines Postings ist) könnte sogar ohne größere Änderungen machbar sein. Verwirrt aber die Leute mit normal großen Monitoren. Eine Zwischenstufe des Editors gibt es btw auch, kann im Kontrollzentrum eingestellt werden. Nennt sich "Standard Editor - zusätzliche Schaltflächen". 

Die Thread-Symbole habe ich schon entfernt - nachdem die eh nirgendwo mehr ausgegeben werden. 

Wenn du eine Thread-Vorschau mit Avataren und allem willst: Quick-Reply ist dein Freund. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Thema erstellen: Siehe erweiteres Antworten. (Zusatz: Es wäre schön, wenn eine Kombination aus Thread&Umfrage erst online geht, wenn auch die Umfrage fertigt ist)


Das mit der Umfrage ist leider ebenfalls ein Problem des vB - können wir nicht fixen. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soooo. Das wars erstmal. Zum Abschluss doch noch ein Lob: An das schlichte Layout habe ich mich mitlerweie, trotz des aktuen Blaumangels, gewöhnt
> 
> _edit: Ach ja - muss die indent-Funktion eigentlich zwingend auch Leerzeilen einfügen?_



Scheint so, jedenfalls kann ich es nicht einstellen. Davon ab: Danke für das konstruktive Feedback, ich hoffe meine Kommentare dazu sind auch halbwegs nachvollziehbar ​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Uff, jede Menge Feedback - das muss ich mir erst im Detail anschauen.



Lass dir Zeit, ich hab mir ja auch Monate gelassen 



> Ganz allgemein: die nächste Forenversion beinhaltet den CKeditor.



Ich mag gerade zu blöd sein - aber kann es sein, dass dieser Editor keine Code-Ansicht mehr bietet?
Ein Editor, bei ich für links und Textformatierung auf Schaltflächen zurückgreifen muss, wäre für mich ein EXTREMER Rückschritt und nur sehr schwer hinzunehmende Einschränkung der Forenfunktionalität.



> Und Opera ist bei weitem nicht der zweitgrößte nicht-Microsoft-Browser: das ist derzeit noch Firefox, gefolgt vom IE, gefolgt von Chrome, gefolgt von Safari und dann kommt Opera. Sowohl weltweit als auch in Deutschland (wobei weltweit IE vorne liegt): StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Market Share



Auch wenn man es gerne anders hätte:
PCGHX ist nicht die Welt - und hier liegt Opera auf Platz 2 insgesamt und IE habe ich nur deswegen ausgeklammert um Argumenten ala "IE ist nur deswegen soweit hinten, weil diejenigen, die sich nicht für gute Browser interessieren, auch Quickpolls ignorieren".
Imho kann man durchaus verlangen, dass der auf einer Seite am zweithäufigsten genutzte Browser nicht ignoriert wird.
(zumal ich die etwas heikleren Sachen ja schon weggelassen habe, z.B. die unstrukturierte Darstellung von Scrolllisten z.B. in der Suche)




Falk schrieb:


> ...



WOW!
Ich habs geschafft, Falk zu einem Quote-zerhakten Post zu zwingen 



> Keine Verwarnungen, keine Übersicht.



keine Verwarnung, *_eine* Übersicht
(nicht persönlich nehmen markus, du warst du nur gerade in der Nähe  )



> Kann man ändern - eine Bearbeitung ändert aber auch das Posting, aber um es deutlicher zu machen, welcher Button gemeint ist passe ich den entsprechenden Passus an.



Alterantiv kannst du auch den Button ändern (wäre kompakter  ) - mir ist nur wichtig, dass ich jemanden, der gerade ein Quadpost produziert hat, wortwörtlich unter die Nase reiben kann, dass die Funktion in den von ihm akzeptierten Forenregeln ausdrücklich erwähnt wird.



> Per Default fügt "Antworten" keinen Text ein. Das passiert nur, wenn du vorher Text zum Quote ausgewählt hast irgendwo.



Wenn ich keinen Text zum Quoten ausgewählt habe, dann macht der "Antworten" Button gar nichts mehr. Standardzustand ist als "vollkommen sinnlos" 



> Der "Merken" ist ein Bug des Forums, das ist vergesslich. In einer kommenden Version sollte das funktionieren.







> Für Parteiwahlen wurde das Tool nicht gemacht, die Farben sind auch nicht auf die der Bundestagsparteien abgestimmt. Ich werde aber mal schauen, ob sich im System noch weitere hinterlegen lassen.



Bislang passen die Farben ganz gut (rot, grün, gelb sind drin, blau für die Union kann man rechtfertigen und passt besser in Grafiken - und die meisten anderen recyclen diese Farben - außer die Grauen und Violetten, die hier niemand will. Aber allgemein wäre es halt schön, wenn man auch zu einer Umfrage mit 8-10 Auswahlmöglichkeiten ein Auswertungsdiagram machen könnte, in dem keine Farbe zweimal vorkommt oder das willkürliche, neue Farben verwendet.



> Das du da bei der grauen Variante keinen Unterschied siehst verwundert mich nicht: es gibt die Grauen nur geschlossen. Nur zur Sicherheit:



Jetzt wo dus sagst...
Korrigiere den Einwand: Der offene blaue enthält zuwenig blau, um mitten in der Nacht als solcher erkannt zu werden 



> Die Linkbacks sehen nur Mods in dieser Fülle, normale User nur freigeschaltete. Ich werde aber mal schauen, ob sich die auch für Mods ausblenden lassen.



Ich kann mir auch mal nen Nachmittag zeitnehmen und alle freischalten, damit sich genug Druck aufbaut 



> Da habe ich gerade mal ein Minus davor gestellt



Mal gucken, wie sich die Ranglisten ändern 



> Wieso, Tablets haben doch wenigstens 1.024px in der Höhe (*scnr*) - davon ab gibt es für Android und iOS (auch Tablet) eine angepasste App, die den Bildschirm korrekt ausnutzt. Bleiben Netbooks, die sind in der Tat ein Problem. Wir können aber derzeit nicht zwei Themes pflegen, eines mit nettem Aussehen auf 1920x1200 und eines mit Netbook-Kompatibilität von 1.024x600.



Nuja. Mitlerweile kommen viele Netbooks ja auch schon mit 1280x720 daher - das wäre iirc die gleiche Breite, für die die Main ohnehin verfügbar ist. Keine meiner Anregungen zielt explizit auf eine Verbreiterung des Forums ab (da könnte ich noch einiges bringen - eben gerade auch wegen der mangelhaften Formatkompatibilität innerhalb verschiedener Seitenbereiche), alle nur auf eine effizientere Höhennutzung - und die schadet Nutzern mit großen WS-Monitor sicherlich nicht. (ich selbst mecker schließlich ausgehend von einem x1200 Display  )



> Hm, dazu sollte man mal eine Umfrage machen. Hängt ja sicher auch von der Zahl der ungelesenen abonnierten Themen ab. Aus meiner privaten Forumnutzung heraus bräuchte es die Ansicht gar nicht, ich arbeite wenn mit der "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen"-Liste.



Es gibt sicherlich Alternativen zu dieser Liste (ich persönlich nutze sie, weil auch die abonnierten Foren und Nachrichten mit angezeigt werden) - aber das macht die Sache ja noch besser, denn wer sie gar nicht nutzt, der meckert auch nicht über Änderungen.



> Du meinst die Navigation? Oder den blauen Balken? Wie auch immer, wie bisher auch schon entspricht dieser Balken nur optisch grob der Main, aber nicht funktional 1:1. Wird vielleicht irgendwann kommen.



Die Navigation, nicht den Balken mit dem Logo.
Sollte eine Angleichung nicht eine einfache Frage von HTML Copy/Paste sein? Ist ja nicht so, als würden die Balken sich in der Struktur oder Funktionsaufbau unterscheiden. Nur die Kategorien sind halt veraltet.



> Kernbestandteil des Forums - das ist die Breadcrumb, die zum Teil sindvoll ist, zum Teil redundant. Leider kann ich sie nicht getrennt einstellen.



 Sollte für Entwickler eigentlich ein leichtes sein, sowas konfigurierbar zu machen. Aber wahrscheinlich verbietet das irgend ein Entwickler-Ehrencodex 
(wobei mich das jetzt überrascht. Ihr schafft es, diese Funktionen in die eigene Seitennavigation zu integrieren, aber ihr könnt sie nicht verändern?)



> Erster Punkt: die angesprochene Breadcrumb. Den Hauptbereich haben wir ebenfalls schon ausgemistet, User, die zum ersten mal auf die Seite kommen sollen ruhig sehen, dass das Forum auch aktiv ist, oder meinst du nicht? Die Texte helfen wiederum Google. Verschiedene Symbole für die Hauptkategorien wären sogar möglich, müssten aber erst erstellt werden.



Erwähnte ich schon, dass ich immer gegen VBB war? 
Habt ihr über den Server Kontrolle über die Darstellung der Seite? Für Änderung funktionaler Elemente (ist man zwar auf Arbeiten in der Software angewiesen, aber die Weitergabe von Elementen an die Browser kann man auch später noch unterbinden.
Das viele neue Nutzer über die Forumsseite zum Forum kommen, überrascht mich - ich dachte eigentlich, dass die Newskommentare oder ergoogelte Hilfethreads der Kernbestandteil sind, in beiden Fällen muss die Forenübersicht keine Werbung machen. Selbst wenn: Antwort-Statistik UND Betrachter UND Details zum letzten Post - imho ein bißchen Overkill. Da könnte man 2/3tel der Übersicht für die bestehenden User opfern und Neulinge hätten immer noch einen Balken vorm Kopf. Die RSS&Abo-Schnellzugriffe nützen auch Anfängern wenig und die Doubletten in den Bezeichnungen und die Handhabung der Unterforen niemandem.
Die Symbole wären vielleicht ein schöner Anlass für einen Community-Wettbewerb. Da müssten die Leute auch mal was kreativeres, als einen Screenshot vom Desktop abliefern. 



> Wieder Kernbestandteil des Forums, wodurch Änderungen daran Updates sehr kompliziert machen.



Ich bin nicht Admin, ich fordere das weiterhin  
Hat die VBB-Entwickler eigentlich schon mal wer nach einer modularisierten Version gefragt? Ich hab zunehmend den Eindruck, dass große Seiten wie PCGH die eigentliche VBB-Software nur noch als Grundlage für einen Haufen an Plug-Ins und Individualisierungen nutzen. Da wäre es eigentlich praktisch, wenn man nicht die komplette Software ersetzt (und dann alle Änderungen erneut einfügen muss), sondern den funktionalen Kern austauschen kann.



> Das du als Mod mehr Buttons siehst/brauchst als der normale User sollte nicht verwundern, oder?...



Ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass jeder User das Symbol für "abonniert" und enthaltene Anhänge hat. In letzterem sehe ich jedenfalls keinen moderativen Nutzen. (in einem Symbol für die Zahl der moderierten Posts auch nicht - aber das können wir intern bequatschen, wenn du es nicht streichen möchtest)



> Ich kenne Leute (Thilo ), die es so gut finden wie es ist. Geschmackssache, also müsste eine Abstimmung her.



Immer diese Leute mit <4000 Posts, nach denen sich alles richtet 
Ist von meiner Seite her aber auch nur eine kleine Baustelle, wie das aussieht - ein größeres Problem ist halt, dass viel zu viele Leute die Pinbereiche offensichtlich überlesen. Wenn sich das durch eine andere Gestaltung verbessern ließe (anfangs haben sich Leute beschwert, sie würden sich zu sehr in den Hauptbereich einfügen - das wäre das gegenteilige Extrem), wäre das toll.



> Also gerade für so Feedback-Threads ist die Möglichkeit, auf einzelne Postings direkt Antworten zu können, Gold wert.



Es ging nicht um die "antworten" Schaltfläche unter jedem Post, die braucht eh kaum Platz. Es ging um den "Antworten" Button über dem Thread. Der braucht Platz und seine Funktion ist redundant zum identischen Button unter dem Thread - nur das der am oberen Ende von niemandem benutzt werden dürfte, der den Thread gelesen hat, was eigentlich jeder Antwortende sollte.



> Nein, ich verstehe schon worauf du hinaus willst. Auf normalen Systemen hätten man dann aber wieder eine sehr gedränkte Ansicht, sodass das wieder ein Punkt für einen Netbook-Style wäre.



Vielleicht Geschmackssache - ich möchte aber anmerken, dass das Print-Layout genau diesen Geschmack bietet.
*auf alternatives Stylesheet hoff*
(Warum macht das eigentlich soviel Arbeit? Dafür bietet vbb doch ausnahmsweise mal eine Schnittstelle, die beliebigen Wechsel erlauben soll)



> Zu den Titeln hatte sich ja schon was geschrieben. Die Spalte der Posting-Vorsicht auf 750 Pixel zu beschränken (was wenn mich nicht alles täuscht die minimale Breite eines Postings ist) könnte sogar ohne größere Änderungen machbar sein. Verwirrt aber die Leute mit normal großen Monitoren.



Eine generelle Beschränkung würde sicherlich keine Mehrheit finden. Toll wäre es eben, wenn die Avatarspalte (oder ein Platzhalter neben dem Textfeld) auch in der Voransicht wäre. Dann wäre die Breite des Textfeldes schlichtweg die gleiche, wie später im Forum und würde genauso mit der Fensterbreite skalieren. Leute mit breiten Bildschirmen stört das nicht. Leute, die schmale Fenster im Layout berücksichtigen wollen, können es.



> Eine Zwischenstufe des Editors gibt es btw auch, kann im Kontrollzentrum eingestellt werden. Nennt sich "Standard Editor - zusätzliche Schaltflächen".



Von dem Sprach ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit - der ist afaik voreingestellt. An die noch weiter aufgemotzte Variante traue ich mich gar nicht erst heran, da bin ich einfach nicht Zielgruppe. Der "zusätzliche Schaltflächen"-Editor hat halt die zusätzliche Schaltfläche "Smilies" (praktisch wegen der breite - und weil man die, die man sich nicht merkt, aufrufen kann), "Größenänderung des Textfeldes" (essentiell) - und
Schriftart, Größe, Farbe, Smilies die zweite, Anhänge die zweite, vor/zurück, Textformatierung, Auflistungen, einrücken, ausrücken, Links, Link, Mail, Bild, Video, Zitat, Code, HTML, PHP (wer nutzt das denn?), Youtube, strike,......
die ich alle nicht nutze, weil ich wenn dann direkt den Tag schreibe. Ggf. hat niemand was daneben, wenn man die "nur Textfeld"-Ansicht zu einer "Textfeld mit Smilies und Größenänderung" erweitert (bevorzugt mit einer Smilieauswahl für Fortgeschrittene  )



> Die Thread-Symbole habe ich schon entfernt - nachdem die eh nirgendwo mehr ausgegeben werden.
> 
> Wenn du eine Thread-Vorschau mit Avataren und allem willst: Quick-Reply ist dein Freund.



Thx
Quick-Reply hat gar keine Vorschau. Wenn du die Thread-Übersicht meintest: Da wäre Quick-Reply zugegebenermaßen eine Option, die ich häufiger testen sollte. In der Vergangenheit war es ja gerade bei sehr umfangreichen Antworten (soll Admins geben, die 5 Bildschirmhöhen -unterstützt vom "lockeren" Layout- vollposten  ) die schlechtere Wahl.



> Scheint so, jedenfalls kann ich es nicht einstellen. Davon ab: Danke für das konstruktive Feedback, ich hoffe meine Kommentare dazu sind auch halbwegs nachvollziehbar


 
Durchaus. Es ist halt leider nicht so, dass all die Interfaceänderungen, die man mit einem Grafikprogramm in 5 Minuten machen würde, auch in der Software vorgesehen sind 
(und genau das ist der Grund, warum Opera ein zunehmend beliebterer Browser ist  )


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich mag gerade zu blöd sein - aber kann es sein, dass dieser Editor keine Code-Ansicht mehr bietet?
> Ein Editor, bei ich für links und Textformatierung auf Schaltflächen zurückgreifen muss, wäre für mich ein EXTREMER Rückschritt und nur sehr schwer hinzunehmende Einschränkung der Forenfunktionalität.



Im neuen Editor gibt es auch geschriebenen BB-Code, so wie jetzt. Man kann jetzt im WYSIWYG Editor auch BB-Code schreiben und dieser wird im Post dann übernommen.


----------



## Falk (16. Juni 2011)

Habe jetzt nicht die Zeit, noch einmal so ausführlich zu antworten, deswegen nur zu einigen Punkten (und ohne Quotes ).
Zu den Browsern: besser als Umfragen sind doch immer noch gemessene Zahlen (Quelle: Google Analytics, Zeitraum: die letzten vier Wochen):

Firefox:             62,68 %     
Internet Explorer:     15,35 % 
Chrome:            10,84 % 
Opera:             6,22 %     
Safari:         3,81 % 

Ok, Opera ist vor Safari, aber an meiner grundlegenden Aussage ändert das nichts. Und das sind Zahlen für das Forum hier 

Und zum Aufwand: Änderungen wie z.B. das Ausblenden der Thread-Icons müssen in jedem Theme gemacht werden. Sprich: gibt es ein zweites und es ist eine Änderung nötig, muss ich sie zwei Mal machen. Und auch Änderungen an der Breadcrumb, sobald sie in den Core eingreifen würden (der "Core" sind die PHP-Dateien des Forums selbst) sind deswegen kritisch, da sie schon mit dem nächsten Sicherheitspatch überschrieben werden könnten - dadurch steigt der Aufwand einfach zu sehr an (das Forum ist jetzt schon recht "verbogen" wie du ja erkannt hast).

Das Template-System macht das Forum schon sehr flexibel - ich kann schnell Sachen ändern etc. Aber bei einem Update muss ich mir jede Änderung in jedem Template anschauen, ob die mit dem neuen Code noch so funktioniert wie gedacht. Das einzige Tool was einem da hilft vergleicht die Dateien miteinander - beurteilen, ob man seine Änderung behalten will oder umschreiben muss, muss man selbst.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2011)

Was sind das hier für Server? 
Geht es nicht noch langsamer?


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juni 2011)

Zur Zeit ist das Forum wieder bissl Lam unterwegs


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2011)

Was sind das hier für Server? 
Geht es nicht noch langsamer?


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist das Forum wieder *bissl* Lam unterwegs


 
Die Untertreibung des Jahres.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir liefs in der letzten Stunde ohne Probleme


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2011)

Ich möchts ja nur mal sagen, aber das Aktivitätssystem teilt seit 16.6 keine Punkte mehr aus.
Und das Abonnieren von Blogs scheint auch nicht zu funktionieren, ich zumindest werde nie benachrichtigt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juni 2011)

Hab mal ein Video gemacht damit man sieht wie schnell das hier Teilweiße geht.
Ladezeit PCGHX - Kostenlose hochqualitative Videospeicherung - Upload and share your videos
Passwort: pcghx


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2011)

Ist etwas schlecht zu sehen weil du zu weit vom Monitor weg bist aber so ungefähr ist das bei mir auch.
Selten so ein langsames Forum gesehen und das über die ganzen letzen Tage in denen ich hier aktiv bin.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe keine Probleme und ich bin daheim mit einem echt "räudigen" Internet.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist etwas schlecht zu sehen weil du zu weit vom Monitor weg bist aber so ungefähr ist das bei mir auch.
> Selten so ein langsames Forum gesehen und das über die ganzen letzen Tage in denen ich hier aktiv bin.


 
Du musst die Boxen voll Aufdrehen dann hörst du das Klicken der Maus Der erst kräftige schlag ist wo ich das Forum anklicke

@Thilo
Jetzt gehts wieder ohne Probs kein Plan warum das ab und zu so ist


----------



## Own3r (18. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Geschwindigkeit wirklich schwankt. Jetzt geht es schnell, aber vor ein paar Stunden kam es ab und zu zu längeren Ladezeiten.

Aber zum Glück sind die extremen Ladezeiten verschwunden!


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2011)

Ja jetzt ist es i.O.
Aber seltsam wieso der Server jeden Tag einbricht. Das sollte unbedingt in Ordnung gebracht werden sonst macht es keinen Spaß hier.


----------



## Rizoma (19. Juni 2011)

Ist mir eben aufgefallen!
Und nun hab ich mal nen kleines Rätzel fürs Bug-Forum!

Was stimmt hier nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2011)

Aber ich muss sagen, die Beitrags-Statistik im Profil ist super


----------



## Gast20141127 (19. Juni 2011)

Ist das nur bei mir so, dass die Erfahrungspunkte seit 14. nicht mehr aktualisiert werden im Profil bei den Aktivitäten ?

Edit: gerade gesehen, das hat _ghostadmin_ ja schon gemeldet.
Das hab ich vorher wohl überlesen.


Edit 2:
Beim Levelaufstieg werden die Punkte weitergezählt, nur eben die Auflistung der Aktivitäten fehlt. oO

---
Weiters: 
ich habe die Errungenschaft "3 Freunde" habe aber nur 2 Freunde.
ich bin Veteran, bin aber noch keine 3 Jahre angemeldet, was ja Bedingung ist. Die benötigten Punkte habe ich allerdings beisammen.
Die Errungenschaften der Erfahrungspunkte werden wohl erst im Laufe der Zeit angepasst, da wohl immer die ganze DB neu abgeglichen werden muss? (habe da noch die für 100.)


----------



## Rizoma (19. Juni 2011)

ich meinte eigentlich weniger die Efahrungspunkte sondern eher das ich seit 02.06 angemeldet bin wir heute den 19.06 haben und ich schon 31 tage dabei bin ^^ mein profiel kann anscheind durch die zeit reisen


----------



## Gast20141127 (19. Juni 2011)

Rizoma, ich meinte auch nicht dich, sondern den Beitrag von _ghostadmin_ eine Seite vorher. Link


----------



## Klutten (19. Juni 2011)

Da dies ein Feedback-Thread zum neu aufgelegten Forum ist und nicht der "man ist das alles langsam"-Thread, werden dementsprechende Beiträge gleich gelöscht. Habt bitte einfach Geduld, denn an einem Sonntagabend arbeitet niemand, der sich dem Problem zeitnah annehmen kann. Das ist ärgerlich, aber natürlich nicht zu ändern.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2011)

Soll das ein Witz sein?
Alle anderen Threads zum Thema "Ist das hier lahm!" werden geschlossen und hier darf man es jetzt auch nicht mehr schreiben?
Wirklich interessant.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juni 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da dies ein Feedback-Thread zum neu aufgelegten Forum ist und nicht der "man ist das alles langsam"-Thread, werden dementsprechende Beiträge gleich gelöscht. Habt bitte einfach Geduld, denn an einem Sonntagabend arbeitet niemand, der sich dem Problem zeitnah annehmen kann. Das ist ärgerlich, aber natürlich nicht zu ändern.


 
Wenn kein Admin das Feedback lesen kann, das wie von dir erkannt häufig gepostet wurde kann man auch nichts dagegen tun. 
Wenn das nur einer postet, sieht man ja was passiert - nämlich nichts. 
Natürlich gibt es Geschäftszeiten, das sollte aber keinen am Posten hindern.

Aber jeder andere Thread mit "Forum laggt" etc. wird auch geschlossen??!
Sei mir nicht böse aber das verstehe ich jetzt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Seabound (19. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Soll das ein Witz sein?
> Alle anderen Threads zum Thema "Ist das hier lahm!" werden geschlossen und hier darf man es jetzt auch nicht mehr schreiben?
> Wirklich interessant.



Das muss echt ein Witz sein! Ich kann nur nicht lachen! 

Im Übrigen ist das Forum heute mal wieder sowas von langsam. Echt unglaublich...


----------



## McZonk (19. Juni 2011)

Glaubt ihr denn, dass wir Moderatoren (wir sitzen ja schließlich auch extern) nicht auch von dem sehr langsamen Seitenaufbau betroffen sind? Auch wir bekommen das mit und geben es intern gezielt an unsere Administration weiter - die weiß also auch Bescheid, wenn hier nur "wenige" Postings zu diesem durchaus sehr nervtötenden Problem auftauchen. Es bringt jedenfalls nichts wenn hier nun jede Minute eine Beschwerde eingeht - heute wird es keiner mehr lesen und morgen nicht zu einer schnelleren Problembehebung führen. 

Noch weniger hat es hier Nutzen, wenn man nun gegen einen gut gemeinten Rat eines Kollegen hetzt - das ist und bleibt off topic, den wir hier auch gerne entsprechend ahnden können. Glaub uns bitte einfach: Wir sind an dem Problem dran, ignorieren es nicht, wollen es nicht unter den Teppich kehren, aber die Lösung dauert eben etwas und das mehrfache Absetzen eines O-Ton-Postings wird die Sache nicht beschleunigen.


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juni 2011)

Warum wird hier eigentlich gleich mit Verwarnung gedroht?



> Noch weniger hat es hier Nutzen, wenn man nun gegen einen gut gemeinten  Rat eines Kollegen hetzt - das ist und bleibt off topic, den wir hier  auch gerne entsprechend ahnden können.


Das ist auch nicht gerade die feine englische Art. Zu mal hier auch von diesem Kollegen Verwarnung zu unrecht vergeben werden, wie ich am eigenem Account spüren durfte.
Werd mir den Vorfall aber mal merken, für nen späteren Thread, wenn meine Verwarnung nicht zurückgenommen wird.

Vllt hätte eine News über diesen Sachverhalt auch gut getan, dass halt mehr mitbekommen, dass man daran arbeitet. Mit dem Verweis auf diese News wäre ein Löschen der Beiträge auch Sinn.
Außerdem ist das ein Feedback, dass das Forum lahmt. Dass das hier schon etwas länger geht, hätte allerdings auch den anderen auffallen können. Allerdings ist das Große Feedback schon 10 Seiten her. Das liest sich keiner durch.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Juni 2011)

Eher im Gegenteil, der arme Server muss durch die ganzen Flame-Postings noch mehr arbeiten, und wird dadurch noch langsamer!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo bleibt mein Keks? 

Im Ernst, immer schön cremig bleiben, Leute, wer fast stirbt oder damit droht, die Community zu wechseln, weil der Server mal ein wenig rumspackt, sollte sich dringenst 'n Leben suchen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: b2t: WTF, wieso geht es neuerdings nicht mehr, Bilder aus Alben hier in PCGHX per IMG-Code in Postings einzubinden?!


----------



## steinschock (20. Juni 2011)

Das war schon oft so als das Forum mit der Main zusammengelegt wurde,
von daher kann man sich schon Fragen ob sich da jemand kümmert.

Also ums Forum, nicht um unangenemes Feeedback sofort zu löschen.

Und das sich am So. keiner drum kümmrt ist bei einem Sachverhalt der so oft und lange besteht 

Viel Spaß beim löschen.


----------



## McZonk (20. Juni 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Warum wird hier eigentlich gleich mit Verwarnung gedroht?


Bitte nicht als Drohung auffassen - ich sage nur dass diese Offtopic Postings, die nur die Handlungsweise eines Kollegen als Diskussionsgrundlage offtopic sind und damit gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen - Sodass es jedem noch einmal klar wird.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht gerade die feine englische Art. Zu mal hier auch von diesem Kollegen Verwarnung zu unrecht vergeben werden, wie ich am eigenem Account spüren durfte.


Du wurdest in diesem Thread für kein einziges Posting ge- noch verwarnt. Bitte nicht andere Vorkommnisse nun subjektiv mit hier reinziehen!



der_knoben schrieb:


> Werd mir den Vorfall aber mal merken, für nen späteren Thread, wenn meine Verwarnung nicht zurückgenommen wird.


Wenn du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst, bleibt dir jederzeit der Weg zu einem Kollegen oder der Administration offen.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Vllt hätte eine News über diesen Sachverhalt auch gut getan, dass halt mehr mitbekommen, dass man daran arbeitet. Mit dem Verweis auf diese News wäre ein Löschen der Beiträge auch Sinn.


 Danke für den Vorschlag, gebe ich weiter.

Alles weitere in diesem Fall bitte ich per PN zu klären, denn mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat es nichts mehr zu tun. Ich möchte daher schon einmal ankündigen dass weitere Offtopic-Postings umgehend ausgeblendet werden.


----------



## Squatrat (20. Juni 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da dies ein Feedback-Thread zum neu aufgelegten Forum ist und nicht der "man ist das alles langsam"-Thread, werden dementsprechende Beiträge gleich gelöscht. Habt bitte einfach Geduld, denn an einem Sonntagabend arbeitet niemand, der sich dem Problem zeitnah annehmen kann. Das ist ärgerlich, aber natürlich nicht zu ändern.


 
Einer der letzte Posts von einem Admin zu dem Thema, den ich gelesen habe besagte, soweit ich weiß, irgendwas von wegen das läuft selbst auf dem Netbook meiner Schwester ohne Probleme. 
Das höhrt sich nicht gerade nach effektiver Problemlösung an.

Zudem ist es ja jetzt wirklich kein neues Problem, sondern existiert jetzt schon seit längerem.
Was bei dem Geschwindigkeits Test, den jemand machen wollte, rausgekommen ist hat man auch nicht erfahren.


----------



## Falk (20. Juni 2011)

Es gab am Wochenende leider Probleme durch eine andere Seite, die die Datenbank-Server ebenfalls mit benutzt. Das macht die meiste Zeit keine Probleme, aber wenn es dann doch klemmt, klemmt es gleich richtig.

Wir müssen das jetzt erstmal zu Ende analysieren und dann schauen, wie wir es in Zukunft verhindern können.


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juni 2011)

Es läuft aber immer noch langsam, aktuell auch wieder. Wie sieht es denn mal mit ner offiziellen Nachricht auf der Main aus.
Hab neulich ein Gerücht von einer DDos Attacke auf PCGH gehört. Ob es stimmt, keine Ahnung.
Allerdings sollte man in so einem Fall nicht alle im Dunkeln sitzen lassen und nicht nur hier im Bug Thread Informationen geben, die alle mehr als dürftig sind.


----------



## Falk (20. Juni 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Es läuft aber immer noch langsam, aktuell auch wieder. Wie sieht es denn mal mit ner offiziellen Nachricht auf der Main aus.
> Hab neulich ein Gerücht von einer DDos Attacke auf PCGH gehört. Ob es stimmt, keine Ahnung.
> Allerdings sollte man in so einem Fall nicht alle im Dunkeln sitzen lassen und nicht nur hier im Bug Thread Informationen geben, die alle mehr als dürftig sind.


 
Wir analysieren gerade im Prinzip jede Anfrage, die an den Datenbank-Server gestellt werden. Leider laufen mehrere unserer Seiten auf den selben MySQL-Servern (was 90% der Zeit keine Probleme macht), und derzeit gibt es auf einer der Seiten mehr Zugriffe als gewöhnlich - sodass die Abfragen besonders negativ durchschlagen.

Wie gesagt, neben mir sitzen zwei Leute und schauen sich die Querys an. Es ist dieses Mal kein DDOS.


----------



## axel25 (21. Juni 2011)

Nachdem dass hier ein Feedback-Thread ist:

Seit der neuen Software leidet das Forum unter einem sehr aktiven, schnellen und offenbar unaufhaltsamen Zerfall, der sogar an Moderatoren-Dinosauriern wie Klutten frisst,
Beschwerden werden seit Wochen abgewisen!

Als erstes sei der allgemeine Niveau-verfall der Diskussionen zu nennen. Während früher Fanboys von den Stamm-Usern des Forums binnen 20 Seiten aufgeklärt wurden, beziehungsweise ihre interessanten Thesen wiederlegt wurden, sind heutzutage soviele Fanboys hier im Forum unterwegs, dass sowohl die Moderatoren als auch Stamm-User wie Quantenslipstream, Arthuriel, Two-Face usw. diesen Threads fernbleiben un die Moderatoren irgendwann die selbigen schließen.
Allerdings greift dieses "Ich-Schließe-Threads-Wenn-zuviel-anscheinend_Off_Topic" auch auf die Tagebücher im entsprechenenden Unterforum über, wo es allerdings noch vor wenigen Monaten durchaus üblich war, 7 Seiten lang über eine Bestellung zu diskutieren.
So wurde unter anderem Wa1locks Tagebuch deshalb geschlossen, also machte er einen Blog auf, indem wir über die Bestellung diskutieren sollten.
Heute morgen schon existierte der Blog nicht mehr.

*Was kommt als nächstes? Wrden unsere beiträge von den Moderatoren zensiert?!?*

Immermehr verfällt dieses Forum, und durch das oben beschriebene zeigt sich deutlich, dass auch alt-eingessene Moderatoren wie Klutten allmählich an ihre Grenzen gelangen und nicht mehr zwischen Stamm-Usern, die zwar gerne mal OT bereden in Tagebüchern, sich dafür ansonsten weitgehend an Regeln halten, und Fanboys sowie anderen Benutzergruppen, die dies nicht tun und offensichtlich weder bereit sind, sich an dem alten, ursprünglich eigentlich sher hohem Niveau des Forums zu orientieren noch inhaltlich korrekte Beiträge verfassen, interscheiden können oder wollen, da es zu nervig und alltäglich wird.


*Bitte, werte Administration und Moderation, tut endlich etwas dagegen! 
*​


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Nachdem dass hier ein Feedback-Thread ist:
> 
> Seit der neuen Software leidet das Forum unter einem sehr aktiven, schnellen und offenbar unaufhaltsamen Zerfall, der sogar an Moderatoren-Dinosauriern wie Klutten frisst,
> Beschwerden werden seit Wochen abgewisen!
> ...


 Hallo,
dann melde ich mich auch mal dazu, also erstmal möchte ich mich bei Axel bedanken 
So, dann fang ich mal an, mein Tagebuch wurde mit der Begründung geschlossen, dort würde gespammt,
und da ich bis Samstag im Urlaub sei, könne ich ja eh kein Update machen.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass erstens in einem Tagebuch wie Axel schn gesagt hat, eben gerne
mal etwas diskutiert wird und Posts wie Sieht gut aus, eben normal sind.
Meine Meinung dazu ist, dann lasst die Posts im TB Bereich eben nicht zählen..,
Gut dann habe ich in meinem Foreninternenblog, eben einen Eintrag aufgemacht, in dem
solange weiter gelabert werden kann und da dort auch keine Beiträge zählen,
da dies neben unsittlichen Beiträgen, die man in meinem TB nicht finden wird,
der einzige Grund ist etwas zu sperren habe ich gedacht dort ist jetzt ruhe.
Aber nein! Es muss ja wieder jemand kommen und den Blog löschen
und mir dazu 3 Punkte wegen Umgehung Moderatorischer Maßnahmen geben!? 
Na gut, dann gehts weiter, also habe ich mir außerhalb des Forums einen Blog
eingerichtet, in dem diese "X Mods" nichts machen können, es würde mich
allerdings nicht wundern wenn ich dafür gleich nochmal 3 Punkte bekommen würde.
Desweiteren findet ihr meine Meinung zum Forenzerfall auch in meinem Forenblog (seltsam wann wird der Eintrag wohl gelöscht? Überwacht ihr eig. auch PNs?)
Dann zu diesem abnormalen Lagg, ich kann mir zwar schlecht vorstellen, dass jemand PCGH
DDOS'ed, allerdings muss ich loben, dass Falk mit Hochdruck daran arbeitet.

Nun möchte ich noch auf die neue SW eingehen, also ich habe im Vergleich zu vielen anderen
kein Problem mit VB 4.x Weiß der Henker was, aber ich muss sagen es kotz* mich an,
dass ihr dauernd an den Bilderuploadoptionen rum hantiert!
Kann man nicht einfach einstellen, dass das Bild von der HDD direkt ins Forum in 900x505 oder so (oder eigenes Format)
hochgeladen werden, und zwar ohne umständliche IMG und HTMl und what ever Codes?
Und das ganze bitte eingebunden und nicht als mini Fenster zum klicken.

Dann würde ich mich auch gerne über somanchen Mod beschweren, die anscheined willkürlich Punkte verteilen
und selbst wenn man ihnen erklären kann was für einen schei* sie da aus den Regeln raus interpretieren,
sie einen einfach ignorieren und nicht mehr antworten und sagen ist doch auch egal!?
Die kommen mir ja fast vor wie damals der liebe Super Flower Support - Ich habe Macht und du!?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, und auch dass hier eine Modneutrale Zone sein sollte,
das heißt für seine Meinung gibts nicht nochmal Punkte.
mfg


----------



## Falk (21. Juni 2011)

Solange das Feedback ohne persönliche Beleidigungen abgefasst ist und sachlich bleibt gibt es hier keine Extra-Punkte - "Stasi Mods" würde ich aber überdenken. Die Technik ist leider zum Teil wirklich zu unangenehmen Zeiten (Samstag Abends) gegen uns - da arbeiten dann aber auch Leute dran (nicht nur ich), dass alles wieder möglichst schnell läuft. Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass wir in Sachen Technik (für die Mods selbst kann ich nicht sprechen) nicht daran arbeiten würden, dass das Forum besser wird - auch wenn natürlich nicht alle Änderungen jedem gefallen, aber das ist unabhängig von der verwendeten Forensoftware.

Allerdings immer bedenken: auch gegenüber Mods/Admins sollte man respektvoll sein - egal, wie sehr man von irgendwas genervt ist. Wenn alle manchmal einen Gang runterschalten würden, wäre das Forenleben für alle einfacher 

Zur Bilderupload-Funktion: eigentlich solltest du im Kontrollzentrum einstellen können, wie du es gerne hättest...


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

Hmm danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber ich denke "x-Mods" kann teilweise wirklich hinkommen,
wenn ich mal einen Punkt kassiere, dann guck ich mir das Profil des entsprechenden Mods an (ich nenne hier jetzt keinen, wobei einer aber raussticht) und was merke ich da?
In den nächsten 20 Min liest er immer dasselbe Thema wie ich!? (Auch welche die Tief vergraben in der RuKa sind)
Bzgl. des Bilderploads, das solltet ihr vllt. irgendwo erwähnen.
Eigentlich bin ich zu Mods oder Admins, wenn ich etwas von ihnen will immer nett, auch ein Großteil der Mods ist sehr nett, bei den Admins teilweise auch. 
mfg


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist ja nicht das Technische, also bereits aufgeführte Bugs des Forums, sondern wie gesagt eher der Verfall der Mentalität und dem Verlust der alten Werte.

Früher waren wir eine Gruppe verrückter Hardwarefreaks, die Moderatoren waren gut drauf, hilfsbereit und so weiter, die Admins haben auch fleißig mitdiskutiert. Das Forum war etwas zum Ausspannen, Auszeit nehmen

Den Zustand heute muss ich, denke ich, nicht beschreiben, oder?


----------



## Falk (22. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber ich denke "Stasi-Mods" kann teilweise wirklich hinkommen,
> wenn ich mal einen Punkt kassiere, dann guck ich mir das Profil des entsprechenden Mods an (ich nenne hier jetzt keinen, wobei einer aber raussticht) und was merke ich da?
> In den nächsten 20 Min liest er immer dasselbe Thema wie ich!? (Auch welche die Tief vergraben in der RuKa sind)
> Bzgl. des Bilderploads, das solltet ihr vllt. irgendwo erwähnen.
> ...


 
Naja, es gibt Kandidaten, die auf berechtigte Punkte erst einmal mit Trotz reagieren und erstmal irgendwo "Dampf" ablassen - was natürlich nicht geht. 

Es geht mir auch nicht um übertriebene "Nettigkeit", aber man kann durchaus seine Postings neutral formulieren, ohne das sich irgendwer (weder anderer User noch Mod) auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Und dafür musst du ja nicht etwas konkretes wollen. Was natürlich auch klar sein muss: mit mehr Usern wird es nicht leichter, ein Forum zu moderieren, vor allem wenn unter den neuen viele "Anfänger" sind. Da kann es immer mal Probleme geben (wie immer, wenn man viele Meinungen bzw. Charaktere unter einen Hut bringen will).

Jetzt schreibe ich hier aber nicht weiter - habe es heute schon wieder nicht geschafft, DNF zu ende zu spielen


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja nicht das Technische, also bereits aufgeführte Bugs des Forums, sondern wie gesagt eher der Verfall der Mentalität und dem Verlust der alten Werte.
> 
> Früher waren wir eine Gruppe verrückter Hardwarefreaks, die Moderatoren waren gut drauf, hilfsbereit und so weiter, die Admins haben auch fleißig mitdiskutiert. Das Forum war etwas zum Ausspannen, Auszeit nehmen
> 
> Den Zustand heute muss ich, denke ich, nicht beschreiben, oder?


 
So schade ich es selbst auch finde, PCGHX wird niemals wieder so werden können wie es einmal war. In der Vergangenheit wurde dieses Thema aber schon mehrfach durchgekaut. Speziell hier wurde glaube ich alles gesagt, was es bei diesem Thema zu sagen gibt. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...59-ist-mit-extrem-los-ist-es-noch-extrem.html


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

@Lee: Der Thread bezieht sich aber auf die Probleme, die bei der Zusammenlegung auftauchten.

Hier geht es um die Probleme in jüngerer Zeit, die doch anders sind.


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2011)

Waren damals wie heute meiner Meinung nach die gleichen Probleme. Die heutige Situation ist ja genau das, was damals bei der Zusammenlegung befürchtet wurde und schon kurz darauf beobachtet wurde. Nur heute eben viel ausgeprägter.

Und wenn jemand Probleme mit der Moderation hat: Ich habe noch keinen Moderator erlebt, mit dem man nicht vernünftig reden konnte. Natürlich, wenn man nach der Schließung eines Threads das gleiche Thema als Blog wieder erstellt, kann man das schon provokativ sehen und dementsprechend wird auch gehandelt. Durch eine kurze Absprache mit der beteiligten Moderation im Vorraus hätte man das aber sicherlich zufriedenstellend lösen können. 
Und zumindest aus meiner Erfarung mit diesem Forum kann ich versichern, dass wir hier *keinen einzigen* Moderator haben, der "Machtgeil" ist, oder der gegen User arbeitet. Man sollte auch immer im Kopf behalten, das Moderatoren ihre Arbeit freiwillig und unentgeldlich machen und letzten Endes auch nur User und vor allem Menschen sind.


----------



## McZonk (22. Juni 2011)

@Lee: Danke für diesen Post! Leider stößt man auf eine solche Auffassung unseres ehrenamtlichen "Jobs" nur sehr selten. Besonders, wenn man mit bereits "angeeckten" Usern zu tun hat, gilt leider zu oft: erst handeln, dann meckern. Eventuell mal die Kommunikation mit der Moderation im Vorfeld zu suchen ist wirklich ein guter Tipp, wird aber selten genutzt. Der Schuldige ist im Nachhinein dann immer schnell ausgemacht.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2011)

@McZonk
Was du schreibst ist absolut richtig allerdings kann ich auch die geäußerte Kritik verstehen. Mir persönlich ist auch aufgefallen, dass sich das Moderatorenverhalten seit Zusammenlegung stetig verschlechtert hat. Da kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern und das möchte ich auch gar nicht, genauso wie ich öffentlich keine Namen nennen würde. Vielleicht wäre es angebracht für jene Fälle eine Anlaufstelle einzurichten, ein verantw. Redakteur oder Ähnliches, wo man seine Kritik in der Richtung äußern kann.

MfG


----------



## McZonk (22. Juni 2011)

Die Möglichkeit steht dir jederzeit über die Kontaktaufnahme mit einem Kollegen oder der Administration offen. Bei Sperrungen wird eine Anlaufstelle (Email) genannt. Außer der Email nach einer Sperrung habe ich es bisher sehr selten erlebt, dass jemand nach einer Verwarnung konstruktiv Kontakt zu einem Kollegen/der Administration aufgenommen hat. Vielmehr wird der Weg über den öffentlichen Bereich beschritten und sich hier mehr oder weniger regelkonform Luft gemacht, oder eben gleich mal ein Haufen beleidigender Ausdrücke per PN versendet. Und dass wir dann handeln, sollte wohl nachvollziehbar sein.

Ich möchte um Himmelswillen auch nicht bestreiten, dass uns nicht einmal ein Fehler unterläuft, aber für eine Klärung solcher sollte die Diskussion schon auf einem fruchtbaren Boden gesät werden.


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> @Lee: Danke für diesen Post! Leider stößt man auf eine solche Auffassung unseres ehrenamtlichen "Jobs" nur sehr selten. Besonders, wenn man mit bereits "angeeckten" Usern zu tun hat, gilt leider zu oft: erst handeln, dann meckern. Eventuell mal die Kommunikation mit der Moderation im Vorfeld zu suchen ist wirklich ein guter Tipp, wird aber selten genutzt. Der Schuldige ist im Nachhinein dann immer schnell ausgemacht.


 
Ich fürchte, du hast micht, u.U. auch Wa1lock falsch verstanden:

Das Problem ist nicht die Moderation selbst oder die Personen, dei da hinterstehen, eher im Gegenteil. Das Problem sind die zahlreichen Neulinge, die nicht mehr diskutieren können und bei denen selbst kurzes Off-Topic-Gerede  einen in den Wahnsinn treiben kann. Das hat dann halt die Auswirkung, das z.B. Klutten (Entschuldigung, aber du/er (b)ist das aktuelleste Beispiel) in einem Tagebuch nicht mehr schreibt, dass man bitte, während Wa1lock im Urlaub ist, weniger postet und kein OT, sondern es einfach schließt.





DaStash schrieb:


> @McZonk
> Was du schreibst ist absolut richtig allerdings kann ich auch die geäußerte Kritik verstehen. Mir persönlich ist auch aufgefallen, dass sich das Moderatorenverhalten seit Zusammenlegung stetig verschlechtert hat. Da kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern und das möchte ich auch gar nicht, genauso wie ich öffentlich keine Namen nennen würde. Vielleicht wäre es angebracht für jene Fälle eine Anlaufstelle einzurichten, ein verantw. Redakteur oder Ähnliches, wo man seine Kritik in der Richtung äußern kann.
> 
> MfG



Bei vor der Zusammenlegung kann ich nicht mitreden, ich war damals bei PCGH registriert und habe mich wenige Tage nach der Umstellung 2008 hier registriert. Von daher kann ich keinen Vergleich zu so weit vorher zeihen, aber ich kann den Vergleich zu Anfang 2009 bis Mitte 2010 im Gegensatz zum Jetzt ziehen. Und auch da siehts grausig für das Jetzt aus.



McZonk schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit steht dir jederzeit über die Kontaktaufnahme mit einem Kollegen oder der Administration offen. Bei Sperrungen wird eine Anlaufstelle (Email) genannt. Außer der Email nach einer Sperrung habe ich es bisher sehr selten erlebt, dass jemand nach einer Verwarnung konstruktiv Kontakt zu einem Kollegen/der Administration aufgenommen hat. Vielmehr wird der Weg über den öffentlichen Bereich beschritten und sich hier mehr oder weniger regelkonform Luft gemacht, oder eben gleich mal ein Haufen beleidigender Ausdrücke per PN versendet. Und dass wir dann handeln, sollte wohl nachvollziehbar sein.
> 
> Ich möchte um Himmelswillen auch nicht bestreiten, dass uns nicht einmal ein Fehler unterläuft, aber für eine Klärung solcher sollte die Diskussion schon auf einem fruchtbaren Boden gesät werden.


 
Das ist ein altes Problem, es wird aber mit mehr Neulingen, die wie oben beschrieben sind, sich nicht bessern, sondern verschlechtern.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt der Meinung, dass die Stamm-User hier im Forum, die sich verhältnismäßig regelkonform verhalten (ich habe 0 Punkte ) den Moderatoren ein wenig unter die Arme greifen und zum Beispiel bei viel off-Topic dazu aufrufen, damit aufzuhören oder versuchen, Fanboy-Schlachten im Keim zu ersticken. 

Bezüglich des Verhalten der Moderatoren sei gesagt, dass ich diesbezüglich keine Probleme hatte. Ihr macht theoretisch einen Full-Time-Job ehrenamtlich, dürft euch dafür abundzu blöd anrede lassen. In letzter Zeit, schätze ich, öfters als sonst, vorallem seit soetwas wie oben geschriebenes öfters passiert.

MfG
Alex


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

Mal so als Anregung:
Da das Thema euch offensichtlich sehr wichtig ist und für euch einen großen Umfang hat - wie wäre es mit einem eigenen Thread?
Mit den Funktionen der Software, um die es hier ursprünglich ging, hat das ja doch eher wenig zu tun (sieht man mal davon ab, dass vbb-freie Foren von vielen Leuten, auch Trollen, gemieden werden )  und so verschüttet ein Themenkomplex den anderen.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juni 2011)

Was jetzt, zum Thema des sinkenden Niveaus im Forum? Da gab's doch mal 'nen Thread zu.. ach ne, der wurde ja geschlossen..


----------



## watercooled (22. Juni 2011)

Genau das ist der Punkt 

Sobald ein Thread eröffnet wird der sich auch nur in geringster Weise gegen das Forum richtet, sprich Kritik, wird er sofort mit einem Kommentar wie: So einen Thread brauchen wir hier nicht oder aber: Wenn du von allem so genervt bist dann geh doch und ziehe da andere nicht mit rein, geschlossen.

Soetwas ist in meinen Augen eine Frechheit, da laut Forenregeln in diesem Forum Meinungs und Redefreiheit Herrscht!

Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

Also der neueste Thread in dieser Richtung, den ich finden konnte, wurde vor über einem halben Jahr geschlossen, weil seine Teilnehmer keine Lust mehr auf konstruktive Kritik hatten, sondern lieber gegen andere User geflamed haben.
Threads, die einigermaßen gesittet ablaufen, bleiben durchaus offen () und übergeordnet würde es ohnehin auf eine Änderung der Regeln hinauslaufen und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass [url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/7220-diskussions-und-fragen-thread-zu-den-forenregeln.html]dieser Thread jemals zu war. Wer natürlich nie versucht, einen ordentlichen Thread zu erstellen, der braucht auch nicht zu meckern, dass es keinen offenen gibt. Wir diskutieren intern täglich über mehr als genug Nervensägen, da erstellen wir nicht noch von uns aus einen zusätzlichen offenen Thread.
Das einzige, was moderativ behandelt wird, sind Threads, in denen Einzelpersonen über Einzelfälle jammern oder öffentlich Mitglieder der Moderation verunglimpfen wollen, Threads in denen geflamed statt diskutiert wird und Versuche, einen fremden Thread mit einem nicht in Bezug stehenden Thema zu kapern.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und einige Tagebuch Threads angeschaut.
Sie bestehen praktisch zu 80% aus Spamm. Das ist aber völlig normal denn ein Tagebuch dient ja in erster Linie dazu dass sich der User selbst ausleben kann und dazu braucht er Anerkennung und viele Leute huldigen ihm. Was völlig i.O. und nur weil ein User (Wa1lock) gerade mal nicht da ist kann man doch den Thread nicht einfach dicht machen nur weil sich andere User darüber austauschen.
Das ist doch lächerlich. 
Dann soll der Tagebuch Bereich eben aus dem Post Counter genommen werden. Das ist doch schnell erledigt. Schon kann man etwas "offener" mit Postings umgehen und das ganze so halten wie im Laber Thread. Da wird auch viel Unsinn geredet aber solange das im Rahmen bleibt, niemand beleidigt oder angegriffen wird, ist doch alles bestens.

Über die Vorgehensweise der Moderation kann ich nicht urteilen. Dazu bin ich zu selten hier aber ich habe auch schon Foren gesehen wie "vermoderiert" wurde weil eben die Moderatoren alles und überall moderiert haben. Der Fluss blieb hängen und die User verschwanden.

Ob die User jetzt hier auch verschwinden kann ich nicht beurteilen aber das Niveau an sich ist schon sehr gesunken, wenn ich da an 2008/2009 denke.


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

Hm, wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem Thread, indem behandelt wird, was besser gemacht werden sollte. Die Software ausgeschlossen.

Dann müsste man nur noch die Beschlüsse durchsetzten.

Und es müsste halt ein Thread sein, indem *diskutiert* wird und auf den alle Zugriff haben.




> Ob die User jetzt hier auch verschwinden kann ich nicht beurteilen aber  das Niveau an sich ist schon sehr gesunken, wenn ich da an 2008/2009  denke.



Viele der Stamm-User sind am verschwinden .


----------



## der_knoben (22. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema Kontakt mit der Administration aufnehmen, kann ich nur sagen, dass man sich das sparen kann. Weiteres dazu gibt es im untersten Link in meiner Signatur.

Wenn selbst die Administration und Moderation nicht an die eigenen Regeln halten kann, wie können die dann verlangen, dass sich die User daran halten. 

Die Diskussion mit der Administration verlief total im Sande. Einfach zum 
Und wie ich feststellen durfte, wurde der Link schon wieder gelöscht.

Zensur auf höchsten Niveau. In dem Blog geht es nicht um Verunglimpfung, sondern um die Darlegung eines Sachverhaltes, der nicht totgeschwiegen werden sollte. Wer die Wahrheit spricht und sich öffentlich beschwert, weil ein konstruktiver Weg nicht funktioniert, wird wegzensiert. Die Stasi-Methoden passen wohl doch.

Wir sind wohl doch keine Community, sondern ein Admin/Mod gegen User. Auf sowas kann man verzichten.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich melde mich auch nochmal, ich weiss nicht ob ihr es inzwischen verstanden habt,
oder wie viele User es euch noch sagen müssen, aber ihr seid die Administration und
die Moderation, ihr seid dafür zuständig, das hier alles glatt läuft, alle zufrieden sind
und vorallem, dass alles fair abläuft.

Kritik an eurem Moderatoren ist hier offensichtlich nicht erwünscht, und auch wenn
sie noch so Gerechtfertigt ist. Ich habe mich in einer PN an Falk gewandt und ihm
dargekegt was meine Meinung dazu ist, ich habe auch *andere* Leute zitiert,
die sich per PN bei mir gemeldet hatten, wegen eines bestimmten Mods, und
als Antwort erhalte ich, dass man keine Umfrage dazu machen wird ob der Mod
weiterhin überhaupt, trotz seiner Unfairen Art Moderator bleiben darf und wurde
im selben Satz noch dafür gerügt, dass ich Wörter wie Penne* verwendet habe,
die aber wohl gemerkt *zitiert* waren.

Vielleicht merkt ihr ja was los ist, wenn ihr seht, dass eure Stammuser nicht mehr da sind,
ich verweise hier mal auf Two Face, Fadi (Nailgun), Quanti, der_knoben, mich etc.
Wir haben alle über 3000 Beiträge in eurem Forum gemacht und sehr viel Zeit hier
rein investiert, trotzdem sind wir nicht länger gewillt sich hier runter machen zu lassen etc.

Als kleine Anregung möchte ich zum Vergleich das Konkurrenzforum Hardwareluxx
erwähnen, dort wird man *freundlich per PN gebeten* ein Bild zu verkleinern,
einen Text zu kürzen, einen Kommentar zu überarbeiten usw.
Hier bekommt man nur folgende PNs von Moderatoren:
Sie haben eine Verwarnung im PCGH Extreme Forum erhalten
Oder man sieht plötzlich, dass etwas geclosed ist, oder einfach gelöscht.

Ihr werdet bald sicher keine Probleme mehr mit eurem Server haben,
da schlicht und einfach keiner mehr in diesem Forum sein wird.

Ich habe das ganze jetzt wirklich freundlich formuliert,
ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ich entweder nur angeraunzt werde,
dass es unfreundlich war und keine Antwort erhalte, oder aber
mein Kommentar gelöscht wird und ich eine Verwarnung bekomme.

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen* Wa1lock

Edit: Gerade per PN bekommen, hirschi geht auch
Also dann viel Spass in einem Forum mit Usern von denen keiner mehr als 10 Beiträge hat und alle Fragen ob das Netzteil denn reicht, oder ob die GTX 680 besser als die Radeon HD 7970 ist.


----------



## der_knoben (22. Juni 2011)

Naja, ich hab schon vorher einen Hinweis bekommen, dass ich doch die Signatur ändern soll. Hab ich allerdings nicht eingesehen, da die Forensoftware das nicht gesperrt hat, dass die Signatur so lang ist. Und wenn man dann noch sieht, dass die Admins sich auch nicht an die Regeln halten und dafür nicht bestraft werden, frag ich mich, warum ich das tun sollte. Zu mal das Kleinscheißerei ist, die völlig unnötig von ihm war. Soll sich lieber um wichtige Dinge kümmern, und nicht um sowas. Ist ja wie Falschparker verpfeifen.


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

De Facto bleibt zu sagen, dass hier vieles schiefläuft und die Administratoren/Redakteure mit Scheuklappen davor herumlaufen und die Probleme nicht bemerken.

DDR und Sowjetunion lassen grüßen.

€: @der_knoben: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du mit deinem Blog-Eintrag genau in das idealbild fällst, das McZonk beschrieben hat.

MfG
Axel25


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich will mal dazu sagen was meiner Meinung das Problem war und das ist das Falk z.B. hier im Thread immer sagt es gäbe keine Probleme und so weiter. Wenn es aber haufenweise User sagen sollte man als Mod doch darauf reagieren und schauen das es behoben wird.

Weiter finde ich es immer wieder amüsant wie sich teil Mods verhalten. Und zwar z.B. bei Lowers Spenden Mod sagten Mods immer man sollte nicht persönlich werden, Verwarnungen verteilen und Posts löschen, jedoch ein Mod (ich weiss nicht mehr welcher) hat reichlich mit diskutiert und sich weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt aber achja es sind Mods die können sich das erlauben!

Solche Aktionen steigern nicht gerade das Vertrauen in die Mods.

Weiter werden je nach dem zu viel wegen Spam reklamiert, gerade in TB's sollte das eig. dem Threadsteller sein Problem sein und wenn für ihn das OK ist und er mit diskutiert und es im weitesten mit dem Thema zu tun hat kann das Grundsätzlich den Mods egal sein.

Dann das Forum Design was wohl einer der grössten Fails im PCGH Leben war wieso macht ihr auf der Main nicht mal ein Thread mit den grössten Fails von euch? 
Aber Einsicht? Nee Fehlanzeige.... Wenn das Luxx ein anständiges iPhone App hätte das nicht so verbugt wäre das man nur Seite 1 lesen kann wäre ich schon lange weg. Weiter brauch ich dank dem ach so tollen Design in letzter Zeit auch zu Hause mein iPhone....

MfG


----------



## der_knoben (22. Juni 2011)

Japp, ist ja auch gewollt. Vllt sollte sich die Moderation und Administration einfach auch mal über die Beschwerden gedanken machen, und falsche Entscheidungen rückgängig machen. Dass einem die Hutschnur platzt, wenn man zu unrecht verwarnt wird, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Wenn man dann aber aufgrund der Reaktion gesagt bekommt, dass man genau deshalb die Verwarnung nicht zurück nimmt, ist das ein Witz. Das Ganze nennt sich Ursache-Wirkungsprinzip. Wäre die Ursache nicht da gewesen, wäre die Wirkung auch nicht gekommen.
Die Verwarnung war der Fehler, und nicht meine Aussage/Frage. Da ich heute die Antwort bekommen habe, dass sich in diesem Sachverhalt auch nichts ändert, habe ich die Aktion halt schon heute, und nicht wie der Administration angekündigt, am Freitag veröffentlicht.


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich würde nun ehrlich gesagt gerne Wissen, ob es doch von Seiten der Administration in Ordnung wäre, einen oben beschriebenen Thread aufzumachen?


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Juni 2011)

Ich habs mal übernommen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/160920-umfrage-wie-seht-ihr-den-momentanen-zustand-des-forums.html

Ich nehme gerne Anregungen entgegen 

MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

@Die Administration
Die Bannung von der_knoben war definitiv ein Schuss ins eigene Bein,
nachdem hier lang und breut darüber diskutiert wurde, dass ihr
bei Kritik gleich böse werdet und Punkte verteilt, habt ihr diese
These auch noch eindeutig bewiesen 
P.S: Wie war das nochmal mit Zensur?
Sein Blog in dem Kritik war wurde seltsamerweise auch gelöscht?


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juni 2011)

Kritik ist ja immer gerne erwünscht, aber wenn diese komplett unsachlich vorgetragen wird, dann ist es wohl klar, das entsprechende Threads geschlossen werden  

So ganz nebenbei bemerkt, heulen auch meist nur die herum, welche direkt betroffen sind. Aber sich an die eigene Nase fassen, fällt leider schwer. 

Ich persönlich bin es leid, meine Freizeit zu opfern, für Leute, die sich wie 10 jährige benehmen und meinen, weil das Internet (fast) anonym ist, hier die Sau raus zu lassen. Wir Mods machen das hier ehrenamtlich. Das heißt, wir bekommen kein Geld dafür und regeln das hier in unserer Freizeit, die wir auch gerne mit unserer Familie verbringen könnten, mit Freunden oder einfach nur zocken.

Wenn jemanden das Niveau stört, weshalb wird dann nicht selbst dafür gesorgt, das es steigt? Nein, da werden wir angeka*kt und müssen unseren Kopf hinhalten. 

Hier werden Fehler begangen von unserer Seite aus, die vielleicht manchmal nicht nachvollziehbar sind und durchaus auch menschlicher Natur sind, da man nicht immer super happy drauf ist und einen schlechten Tag hat. Ich hatte auch schon Leute verwarnt und mich hinterher entschuldigt, weil es überzogen war. Andere können das halt nicht; das ist die Natur des Menschen, da nicht alle gleich sind. 

Ich würde mir wünschen, das hier mehr Respekt, Anstand und Kommunikation(!) herscht. 

PS: Ja, mich nerven die ständigen Doppelthreads -fragen ebenfalls. Aber hier hat keiner die Zeit ständig aufzuräumen  Daher bitte fleißig den Meldebutton benutzen, denn so helft ihr uns auch weiter.


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

Siehe 2 Seiten vorher. 

Ich bin wie gesagt dafür, dass die Stamm-User felißg den Melde-Button bei bestimmten Sachen nutzen sollten.

Inwiefern erkennbar ist, dass Beschwerden erwünscht sind, lässt sich streiten. Schließlich wird nichts getan (nicht euch Mods betreffend) und entsprechende Blohs wreden gelöscht und Benutzet gespeert. und wieso? Weil sie auf Probleme aufmerksam machen, die ihr überseht, weil sie von euresgleichen stammen.

Evtl. sollte man sich überlegen, einem Teil der Mods die Rechte zu nehmnen und anderen zuzuweisen, damit da Bewegung drinbleibt!


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Kritik ist ja immer gerne erwünscht, aber wenn diese komplett unsachlich vorgetragen wird, dann ist es wohl klar, das entsprechende Threads geschlossen werden
> 
> So ganz nebenbei bemerkt, heulen auch meist nur die herum, welche direkt betroffen sind. Aber sich an die eigene Nase fassen, fällt leider schwer.
> 
> ...


Hey,
also zuerst muss ich sagen ich respektiere eure Leistungen und Engament hier sehr, es ist toll und ich muss zugeben ich würde nicht Mod sein wollen.
Zu dem Meldebutton benutzen, ich habe in letzer Zeit viele Beiträge gemeldet, bei denen _ich_ der Meinung war, dass sie unsachlich und unnötig sind, aber auch welche die zwar nicht unbedingt Regelkonform waren habe ich nicht gemekdet, da diese trotzdem eine Daseinsberechtigung haben.
Bei euch Moderatoren muss man aber als User sagen, dass der Großteil hier Hilfe leistet und freundlich ist,
der andere kleinere Teil ist unfreundlich und ich habe die Vermutung nur hier um andere Leute zu schikanieren...
Die besagten Mods sehen ihre Fehler aber auch nicht ein und igonieren einfach die Meinung der Masse dazu.

Zum unsachliche Kritik, wo war denn gerade die Kritik von der_knoben unsachlich?
Ich habe das Gefühl er ist nur jemanden auf die Füße getreten und der hat ihn eben kurzerhand ausgeschaltet,
deshalb auch meine Bezeichnung "x Mod", die anscheind gar nicht unangebracht ist...

P.S: Ich schätze dich als Mod sehr 

Edit: @Axel Ich habe darüber bereits mit der Administration gesprochen und leite dir die PNs gleich weiter,
dann siehst du die natürlich super Sachlichen und Objektiven Antworten


----------



## GxGamer (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mal kurz etwas dazu sagen darf.
Das ist nur meine rein persönliche Meinung und hat mit meinem Posten nix zu tun.

So eine Diskussion "User versus Staff" habe ich auch schon erlebt, damals in einem Gameforum.
Dort war ich auch als User unterwegs und unzufrieden mit der Umgangsart. Sprich es wurden User gebannt und man konnte nicht verstehen wieso.
Dieser Kleinkrieg der dort entstand, hatte Folgen die man heute noch spürt, die Mods und Co dort sind deutlich empfindlicher geworden.

Jetzt geht ungefähr das gleiche hier auch los, wegen irgendwelchem Kleinkram. Signaturen? Wayne?!
Es ist ganz normal das es Signaturegeln gibt, das ist anderswo nicht anders. Es ist auch nichts besonders wenn Forenmitarbeiter andere (nennen wir es mal "erweiterte") Signaturregeln haben um sich etwas absetzen zu können.

Was ich generell nur sagen will ist, dass ich es nachvollziehen kann wenn man sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt oder eine Entscheidung nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Ich hatte damals auch eine falsche Signatur hier, ich hatte einen Banner vom VDVC drin und der wurde kommentarlos gelöscht. Ich versteh nur nicht wie man sich über sowas ärgern kann? 
Leute, leute wir sind doch nicht eure Feinde  Ihr wollt doch auch Ordnung hier haben, das die Bots und der Spam entfernt werden und so weiter. Und wenn einer von euch sich mal daneben benimmt, gibts halt nen kleinen Rüffel. Man kann eben nicht nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.

Das war jetzt rein allgemein gesprochen und nicht auf Einzelfälle bezogen.

Vertragt euch wieder


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

Das Problem sind wie gesagt, nicht die Moderatoren im allgemeinen, sondern einzelne, die nicht Regelkonform arbeiten und sich nicht regelkonform verhalten.
Als Admin darf man sich ruhig größere Signaturen gönnen, als Moderator nicht, denn ihr Mods seit die brücke zwischen Usern und Admins.
Hier bei PCGHX wart ihr in diesem Sinne "überflüssig", weil man keine solche Brücke benötigt hat. Ihr wart deshalb eher die Unterstützung der Admins, die Polizisten, aber keine Stasi-Mitarbeiter, wie es jetzt einer ganz besonders praktiziert.

Von daher: Vertragen haben wir un simmer und werden es hoffentlich auch immer: Solange alle nach den Regeln spielt, ganz besonders ihr, denn ihr seit unsere Babysitter .


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Juni 2011)

Nur für Mods die nicht wissen wo Nachschauen ich habe 0 Punkt und motze auch weil es mich ankotzt das man euch Sachen sagen kann und man nicht ernst genommen wird bestes beispiel waren die Lacks die es gab...

Edit zu dem will ich sagen das es Mods und Mods gibt... Also ich hatte mit gewissen immer freundlichen kontakt und das ist auch gut so.

MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal kurz etwas dazu sagen darf.
> Das ist nur meine rein persönliche Meinung und hat mit meinem Posten nix zu tun.
> 
> So eine Diskussion "User versus Staff" habe ich auch schon erlebt, damals in einem Gameforum.
> ...


 Erstmal großes Lob für deinen Schlichtungsversuch 
Aber wer nicht kooperiert, nicht auf andere eingeht, Leute sperrt damit sie den Rand halten usw.
Ist auf jeden Fall kein Freund (damit bist nicht du gemeint).
Und wer dann nur mit Kommentaren wie, ihr flaned alle nur hier ist closed,
oder einfach Kommentare löscht, hat sich eigentlich nicht als Moderator oder
gar Administrator zu betätigen.
Und wenn man uns wieder mit solchen margeren Ausreden, statt einer richtigen Antwort 
abspeisen will, dann muss ich ehrlich sagen - man bin ich froh, dass es noch Foren
mit netten Admins gibt, die helfen und kooperieren. (Das selbe gilt für Mods)

Natürlich liegen auch Fehler bei der Community, das will ich nicht bestreiten,
aber sie Community ist eben nicht der Vertreter eines großen Internetportals und
muss (sollte natürlich) sich nicht so gut aufführen wie ein Mod/Admin das tun muss.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Wa1lock


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juni 2011)

So, ich denke, man kann die Situation als verfahren bezeichnen, darum jetzt mal zur Abwechslung ein konstruktiver Vorschlag.

Wie wir alle wissen, hat die Moderation sehr viel mit dem Erfolg oder Misserfolg eines Forums zu tun.
In letzter Zeit scheint die Situation mal wieder ein wenig aus dem Ruder zu laufen, irgendjemanden die Schuld dafür zu geben ist natürlich schwer, fast schon unmöglich. Es muss jedoch jedem einleuchten, dass dies auch in gewissen Teilen auf die Moderation zurückfällt, sei es aus Unachtsamkeit, aus Überforderung oder gar fehlender Motivation - was genau, braucht uns nicht weiter zu interessieren, halten wir einfach diese Tatsache fest.
In diesem Sinne würde ich einige Vorschläge äußern, die sich mit der Moderation beschäftigen - dies soll jedoch keine Abrechnung mit den aktuellen Moderatoren sein, es soll auch kein Versuch sein, jemand anderes zu "pushen" o.Ä. - ich denke jeder von den angesprochenen wird verstehen können, dass es mir hierbei nur um das Wohl des Forums geht.
Mein Vorschläge sehen folgendermaßen aus:

  1. Begrenzung der Wirkungszeit als Moderator

Vorteile sehe ich insbesondere bei der Kommunikation mit den Usern, bei der Motivation der Moderatoren sowie auch dem Benehmen der User, schließlich gibt es für jeden die Chance, eines Tages Moderator zu werden. Nicht zu vergessen ist der interne Bereich, auf den wir normale User keinen Zugriff haben, der jedoch durch neue Mitglieder neue Ideen und neue helfende Hände erhält.
Hierbei würde ich mich ganz klar für 4 Jahre aussprechen - man findet genug Beispiele in Politik und sonstwo in unserer Gesellschaft, die sich am gleichen Zeitrahmen orientieren. Auf Lebenszeit gewählte "Repräsentanten" findet man schließlich fast nur in autoritären Ländern - im demokratischen System finden wir das Prinzip "auf Lebenszeit" nur bei z.B. dem amerikanischen Supreme Court - und die Auswahlverfahren dafür sind doch eine Stufe größer als die für einen Moderatorposten hier bei PCGHX.

==> Daraus folgt:

  2. Austausch der mehr als 4 Jahre aktiven Moderatoren

Ich kann mich nur nochmals wiederholen: Ich habe nichts gegen unsere Moderation, ich habe nichts gegen einen einzelnen Moderator, dem ich eine auswischen möchte o.Ä., ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass dies frischen Wind ins Forum bringen wird, der dringend benötigt wird.
Ja, Falk, ich weiß, das wird eine Menge Arbeit über die nächste Zeit - aber ist es nicht eine wesentlich schönere Arbeit, als sich mit unzufriedenen Usern zu streiten, und dem Abgang vieler Stammuser zuzuschauen?
Außerdem bin ich überzeugt davon, dass wir hier viele des Moderatorpostens würdige User haben, die sich und ihre Qualitäten über die Jahre bewiesen haben - fehlende Nachfolger dürften kein Problem sein.

  3. Extra-Moderator ausschließlich für Probleme mit Moderation/Administration/Usern untereinander

Wie wir alle wissen, gibt es immer wieder Stress zwischen Usern und Moderatoren - was auch immer der Grund sein mag.
Daher plädiere ich für die Einführung eines neuen Moderatorpostens, quasi eines "Vertrauens-Moderator", der im Streitfall zwischen Moderation und Usern vermitteln kann, optimalerweise sich auch um Auseinandersetzungen zwischen einzelnen Usern kümmert. Vorbild hierfür ist logischerweise das reale Leben, mit Streitschlichtern an Schulen und Gerichten für Einzelpersonen/Unternehmen - quasi ein Unparteiischer hier im Forum, der vermittelt und Probleme versucht zu lösen.

Das war es vorerst von mir,
Whoosaa


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finde die Idee von Whoosa sehr gut!
Aber ich denke 4 Jahre sind fast zu lange, da das Forum gerade mal 3.x Jahre existiert oder noch nicht mal ganz, dazu würde ich 2.5 bis 3 Jahre vorschlagen.

Für einen Vertrauensmoderator bin ich auch, aber ich würde für 2 plädieren und auch ihre Amtszeit auf 2 Jahre begrenzen, diese sollten gerade neutral zwischen User und Moderator und Administrator bleiben,
aber ihre Entscheidung sollte dann auch über der des normalen Mods liegen.
Aber Verwarnungen etc. sollten sie nicht austeilen können.

Jetzt ist die Frage, ist die Community bzw. hauptsächlich die Administration damit einverstanden?

mfg


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Die Administration
> Die Bannung von der_knoben war definitiv ein Schuss ins eigene Bein,
> nachdem hier lang und breut darüber diskutiert wurde, dass ihr
> bei Kritik gleich böse werdet und Punkte verteilt, habt ihr diese
> ...


 Ich konnte seinen Blog nicht mehr lesen, aber nach dem Titel zu urteilen, ging es dort weniger um ein *konstruktives* darlegen der Situation, sondern mehr um die *destruktive* Darlegung des Unterschiedes und Verhältnisses zwischen Mod und User. Auch wenn diese sachlich gewesen sein mag. Das Hassreden nicht erwünscht sind, sollte klar sein. Das öffentliches Anprangern von Usern, ja auch Moderatoren sind User, sowie Beleidigungen jeglicher Art nicht erlaubt sind, steht ebenfalls in den Forenregeln, die jeder akzeptiert hat, als er sich hier angemeldet hat. Im übrigen gilt, weder hier im Forum noch im realen Leben, eine absolute Meinungsfreiheit. Die Meinungsfreiheit gilt im Rahmen gewisser Bestimmungen, die im Falle des Forums die Forenregeln sind.



> Kritik an eurem Moderatoren ist hier offensichtlich nicht erwünscht, und auch wenn
> sie noch so Gerechtfertigt ist. Ich habe mich in einer PN an Falk gewandt und ihm
> dargekegt was meine Meinung dazu ist, ich habe auch *andere* Leute zitiert,
> die sich per PN bei mir gemeldet hatten, wegen eines bestimmten Mods, und
> ...


Moderatoren werden von den Administratoren ernannt und entlassen. Oder möchtest du zukünftig auch Umfragen darüber haben, wer neuer Moderator wird? Wenn die Administration das Verhalten eines Moderators für unpassend hält, wird diese sicherlich etwas dagegen unternehmen. Sei es eine Zurechtweisung oder Entlassung. 

Es hilft auch immer in einer Konfliktsituation zu versuchen sich zum einen in die Lage des Moderators hineinzuversetzen, versuchen zu verstehen, warum er so gehandelt hat, und zum anderen, auch einmal den Fehler bei sich selbst zu suchen. Hat man selbst offentsichtlich einen Fehler begangen, darf man sich nicht beschweren, wenn dieser Konsequenzen nach sich zieht. Die Härte dieser Konsequenzen, muss nicht immer angemessen sein. Diese kann man aber im Nachhinein ohne weiteres *konstruktiv* diskutieren.

Wie ich schon sagte, aufgrund meiner doch schon längeren Erfahrung im PCGHX, kann ich sicher sagen, dass kein Moderator hier Spaß daran hat Verwarnungen zu verteilen oder den Hammer zu schwingen. Jeder einzelne versucht nur das Forum zu moderieren, das heißt dafür zu sorgen, dass die Regeln eingehalten, sowie Regelverstöße "bearbeitet" werden. Und unsere Forenregeln mögen zwar in einigen Punkten recht streng sein, jedoch aber sicherlich nicht hinderlich daran sich hier voll auszuleben.

Und noch etwas: Ihr beschwert euch (zurecht) über den Zustand des Forums im Bezug auf Spam, dumme Fragen etc. Beschwert euch andererseits auch über eine zu strenge Moderation. Einen Thread in dem gespammt wird, kann man nicht durch einen freundlichen Hinweis "Bitte hört auf zu spammen", wieder in Ordnung bringen. Dann müssen halt Posts gelöscht werden oder (Ver)warnungen gesprochen werden. Dass es dabei nicht immer nur die schuldigen trifft, oder die, die normalerweise nicht negativ auffallen, ist zwar schade, kann aber nicht verhindert werden. Je nach Situation kann das aber im Nachhinein auch wieder konstruktiv ausdeskutiert werden.


----------



## GxGamer (22. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee von Whoosa sehr gut!
> Aber ich denke 4 Jahre sind fast zu lange, da das Forum gerade mal 3.x Jahre existiert oder noch nicht mal ganz, dazu würde ich 2.5 bis 3 Jahre vorschlagen.
> 
> Für einen Vertrauensmoderator bin ich auch, aber ich würde für 2 plädieren und auch ihre Amtszeit auf 2 Jahre begrenzen, diese sollten gerade neutral zwischen User und Moderator und Administrator bleiben,
> ...


 
Die Idee finde ich nett.
Gibt es im Gameforum seitdem auch, nennt sich "Communitymanager" und ist sogar ein bezahlter Job.
Also keine Privatperson die das ehrenamtlich von zu Hause macht, sondern eben im Büro.

Allerdings sehe ich das nicht wirklich als nötig. Bin doch ein ganz lieber 
Ausserdem sind das meiste wirklich nur Lapalien, welche künstlich aufgeplustert werden.
Wenn ein Bot gekillt wird, sagt auch niemand was. Immer nur wenn man selbst getroffen wird.

Und ansonsten: Einfach chillen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uFCmtV7QDs
YouTube - ‪Temple of Time music‬‏


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee von Whoosa sehr gut!
> Aber ich denke 4 Jahre sind fast zu lange, da das Forum gerade mal 3.x Jahre existiert oder noch nicht mal ganz, dazu würde ich 2.5 bis 3 Jahre vorschlagen.



Danke für dein Feedback und für die Richtigstellung - in dem Fall habe ich mich verzählt. 
Das Forum existiert tatsächlich erst seit 3 3/4 Jahren, ich ging die ganze Zeit von 4 3/4 aus. In dem Fall würde ich meinen Vorschlag auf 3 Jahre ändern - 4 Jahre erscheinen mir in dem Sinne auch zu lang.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Für einen Vertrauensmoderator bin ich auch, aber ich würde für 2 plädieren und auch ihre Amtszeit auf 2 Jahre begrenzen, diese sollten gerade neutral zwischen User und Moderator und Administrator bleiben,
> aber ihre Entscheidung sollte dann auch über der des normalen Mods liegen.
> Aber Verwarnungen etc. sollten sie nicht austeilen können.



2 Vertrauensmoderatoren halten ich für den Beginn für zu viel, man sollte erst mal mit einem probieren, wie das bei den Usern ankommt, und ob die Sache überhaupt funktioniert. Im Fall der Fälle könnte man dann auch noch einen zweiten Vertrauensmoderator einsetzen.
Ganz wichtig halte ich hierbei die Wahl des VM: Dieser sollte unbedingt von den Usern des Forums gewählt werden. Nur so lässt sich eine Basis zur Kommunikation zwischen Usern und Moderation schaffen.
Die übrigen Bedingungen gefallen mir, seine Entscheidung sollte über der der normalen Moderatoren liegen, selber darf er jedoch keine Verwarnungen etc. verteilen.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

@Lee
Naja sein Blog hat den Missstand bzgl. der Ungerechtigkeit der Beziehung von Admin/Mod zu User aufgedeckt und war natürlich zurecht etwas destruktiv geschrieben.

Es kann zwischen Spamm a la Passt das hier ein, ist das schneller als das und Spam a la Guter Inhalt nur eben Off Topic, wobei gerade im TB Bereich das Topic eher unklar definiert ist.

Als Lösung sehe ich wie schon gesagt die Vertrauensmods, diesbezüglich würde ich, nach der Meinung und evtl. Zustimmung der Administration, vorschlagen, dass sich alle User bis zu einem definierten Zeitpunkt bewerben können und dann abgestimmt wird (unter der ganzen Community) welche 2 User Vertrauensmods sein sollen, dies muss natürlich durch die Admins bestätigt werden.

Ich denke wenn Thilo, Stefan,ZAM, Falk und Olivier dem zustimmen würden wären alle glücklich.

mfg

Edit: @GX Danke, aber ich denke bezahlt wäre dann wieder etwas unnötig, da dies schließlich wieder eine Bindung direkt zu den Admins herstellt und so dann doch evtl. die Entscheidungen beeinflussen kann.

@Whoosa Ich denke bei einer Community wie PCGHX mit ihren ca 50000(?) Mitgliedern sollten 2 VMs doch auch wenn es am Anfang ist nicht übertrieben sein, außerdem würde ich sagen, dass die VMs aber die Verwarnungen bearbeiten oder auflösen können (schließlich sollen sie ja diesbezüglich mehr "Macht" als der normale Super Moderator haben.)

Also es scheint als würde die Idee bis jetzt Anklang bei Moderation und Community zu finden


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre auch für 2,5 Jahre und der Vertrauensmoderator sollte wie ein Betriebsrat einmal jährlich von den Benutzern in der RuKa gewählt wird, aber keine Beschränkung hat, wie oft am Stück er es wird.


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2011)

Problem an einer Wahl durch die Community ist, dass im Falle des doch schon recht großen PCGHX viele User viele andere User einfach nicht kennen und eben nur die Wählen können, die sie auch kennen. So kann es sein, dass eigentlich gut qualifizierte User keine Chance haben, weil sie weniger bekannt sind oder umgekehrt weniger gut qualifizierte Leute die Position erlangen. Wenn jeder User wählen kann, schafft das noch zusätzlich Probleme, weil wir einfach viele User haben die, nennen wir es mal unreif, sind. Und einen bestimmten Wählerkreis festzulegen wird schwierig und sollte auch gar nicht das Ziel sein.

Dennoch halte ich den Vorschlag für gut, eine Art Mediator zwischen Moderation und Usern zu haben, an den sich User wenden können, die sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen. 

Auch für gut halte ich den Vorschlag "frischen Wind" in die Moderation zu bringen. Wenn auch nicht ganz so, wie von Whoosaa beschrieben. Zwar bin ich dafür mehr neue Moderatoren einzusetzen, möglicherweise auch ältere zu ersetzen, nicht aber zwangsweise eine Amtszeit von X Jahren festzulegen. Wenn jemand seine Arbeit bisher gut getan hat, sehe ich keinen Grund, ihm das für die Zukunft zu verwehren.


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

Dann sollte man evtl. von vorherein festlegen, dass der derjenige keine Verwarnpunkte haben darf, maximal eine oder mehrere abgeschwächte Verwarnung(en) ohne Punkte.

Außerdem müsste er vernunftsbegabt sein und jemand, den man leicht erreichen kann, also jemand,d er gerne und oft in der RuKa unterwegs ist und jeden Tag online ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juni 2011)

Das mit keine Verwarnungen haben halte ich für schwachsinnig, jeder der User, die sich viel einbringen, viel schreiben und diskutieren, holt sich hier und da mal den ein oder anderen Punkt ein. Auch für z.B. frühzeitiges Pushen oder leichtes Offtopic im Bilder-Thread gibt es hier ja schon Punkte, das sagt mMn daher relativ wenig über den User aus, der dahinter sitzt.
Und bevor ihr schaut, ja, ich habe auch mehrere Punkte. 

Lee's Einwände mit der Community-Wahl habe ich natürlich anfangs auch gehabt, allerdings - auch bei der Bundestagswahl stimmen Leute mit, deren Stimmen.. sagen wir mal, man hätte sie anderswo besser anlegen können. Deswegen glaube ich, gerade wenn diese Wahl z.B. auf der PCGH-Seite angekündigt wird, dass sich letztenendes ein User herauskristallisieren wird, der doch den Anforderungen entspricht, schließlich gibt es einige User in diesem Forum, die der Position absolut gerecht sind, und deren Username praktisch jedem ein Begriff ist. Außerdem wird sich das bestimmt rumsprechen, man darf ja auch gerne darüber diskutieren, wenn man denn nehmen sollte, so lernt man eventuell noch den ein oder anderen kennen, den man vorher nicht gewählt hätte..


----------



## axel25 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hab keinen .

Man kann auch regelkonform diskutieren .
Ich schreibe zwar nciht mehr sehr viel, aber der grund wird heir seit 4 Seiten behandelt.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das mit keine Verwarnungen haben halte ich für schwachsinnig, jeder der User, die sich viel einbringen, viel schreiben und diskutieren, holt sich hier und da mal den ein oder anderen Punkt ein. Auch für z.B. frühzeitiges Pushen oder leichtes Offtopic im Bilder-Thread gibt es hier ja schon Punkte, das sagt mMn daher relativ wenig über den User aus, der dahinter sitzt.
> Und bevor ihr schaut, ja, ich habe auch mehrere Punkte.
> 
> Lee's Einwände mit der Community-Wahl habe ich natürlich anfangs auch gehabt, allerdings - auch bei der Bundestagswahl stimmen Leute mit, deren Stimmen.. sagen wir mal, man hätte sie anderswo besser anlegen können. Deswegen glaube ich, gerade wenn diese Wahl z.B. auf der PCGH-Seite angekündigt wird, dass sich letztenendes ein User herauskristallisieren wird, der doch den Anforderungen entspricht, schließlich gibt es einige User in diesem Forum, die der Position absolut gerecht sind, und deren Username praktisch jedem ein Begriff ist. Außerdem wird sich das bestimmt rumsprechen, man darf ja auch gerne darüber diskutieren, wenn man denn nehmen sollte, so lernt man eventuell noch den ein oder anderen kennen, den man vorher nicht gewählt hätte..


 Das mit den Punkten halte ich auch für weniger sinnvoll, schließlich passiert eben mal ein Missgeschick.
Aber ich würde sagen, dass da die Administration sowieso den/die Kandidaten bestätigen muss es egal ist, ob der User eher bekannt durch Spam ist und daher gewählt wird etc.
@Lee Evtl. wäre aber eine Frist von 3 Jahren nach der die Administration den Moderator nocheinmal prüft angebrachtl sprich seine gegebenen Verwarnungen und Posts mal durch geht 

Aber ich denke, bevor wir hier das alles ausarbeiten warten wir auf ein Statement der Admins, ok?

mfg


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man evtl. von vorherein festlegen, dass der derjenige keine Verwarnpunkte haben darf, maximal eine oder mehrere abgeschwächte Verwarnung(en) ohne Punkte.
> 
> Außerdem müsste er vernunftsbegabt sein und jemand, den man leicht erreichen kann, also jemand,d er gerne und oft in der RuKa unterwegs ist und jeden Tag online ist.


 Warum das mit Verwarnungen nicht all zu sinnvoll ist wurde ja schon genannt. Wieso jemand in der Ruka unterwegs sein soll ist mir aber völlig schleierhaft. Der einfachste Weg jemanden zu erreichen ist über die Private Nachricht. Und auch nur über diese sollen persöhnliche Probleme mit der Moderation oder anderen Usern besprochen werden. Das diese Person jeden Tag online sein soll kann man von keinem verlangen. Natürlich muss aber ein gewisses Mindestmaß an online Zeit vorhanden sein um Anfragen sowie Probleme zu bearbeiten.
Im Vernunft-Punkt stime ich dir natürlich zu.


Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Lee Evtl. wäre aber eine Frist von 3 Jahren nach der die Administration den Moderator nocheinmal prüft angebrachtl sprich seine gegebenen Verwarnungen und Posts mal durch geht
> 
> mfg



Ich bin nur gegen das automatische Ersetzen nach 3 Jahren. Gegen ein überprüfen spricht nichts dagegen. Aber normalerweise werden User nur zu Mod´s, wenn sie die nötigen Vorraussetzungen mit sich bringen, und sie bleiben es auch nur, wenn sie es richtig machen.


----------



## axel25 (23. Juni 2011)

@Lee: Es wäre 

a) sinnvoll, das dieser täglich online ist bis auf ein paar Tage im Jahr, in denen er im Urlaub o.ä. ist.
b) sinnvoll, wenn er keine Verwarnpunkte hat. Das heißt entweder, er postet nicht oder er nimmt die Regeln immer beim Wort!
 Sinnvoll, denn nur so jemand, jemand, der immer erreichbar ist und sich absolut und ohne Einschränkungen an Regeln hält und gehalten hat  hätte meiner Meinung nach den Respekt von den Allermeisten!


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Juni 2011)

*Zitat vom Ersatzacc von der_knoben*



> Ich habe vor 2 Wochen von Klutten eine Aufforderung zur Änderung der Signatur erhalten, weil diese angeblich zu lang war. Zähneknirschend, um einer Verwarnung aus dem Weg zu gehen, habe ich diese geändert: 2 Zeilen Text + Sysprofilbild. Durch stöbern bin ich auf einen Post von Klutten gekommen, in dem seine Signatur auch zu groß war. Das habe ich ihm geschrieben, und gesagt, dass, wenn seine Erklärung nicht ausreichend ist, ich meine Signatur wieder ändere. Nochmal, erst, wenn ich seine Erklärung erhalten habe. Was gekommen ist, war eine Verwarnung, weil ich meine Signatur SCHON WIEDER geändert habe. Das ist eine falsche Unterstellung - bei mir im Übrigen ein Banngrund mit 5 Punkten. Anschließend habe ich ihm eine Mail geschrieben, ob er denn nicht eine Macke hat. Die gleiche Signatur einmal als okay und später als nicht okay zu deklarieren, macht mich in der richtig doch etwas stutzig.
> Habe ich mich also an die Moderation gewandt, um mich darüber zu beschweren, und die Verwarnung löschen zu lassen. Nebenbei habe ich bei seinen Freunden und bei den Admins mal nach Signaturen gestöbert. Da gab es etliche, die die gleiche Größe hatte/ größer waren.
> Die Antwort von PCGH_Stephan sah so aus, dass die Verwarnung, wegen der "Beleidigung", die im nachhinein kam, nicht zurückgenommen wird. Hallo, ich habe eine Verwarnung wegen Überlänge der Signatur erhalten, und nicht wegen Frage, ob er denn ne Macke hat. Hier werden quasi unterschiedlich Dinge bestraft/nicht bestraft. Weiterhin habe ich die Administration darauf hingewiesen, dass auch hier für alle die gleichen Regeln gelten, also auch für die Administration. Die Reaktion darauf war, dass alles inhaltlich gesagt wurde. War ganz schön viel Inhalt. Auf meinen Hinweis wurde nicht eingegangen. Wir User sind halt doch nur 2. Klasse.
> Also habe ich einen Blog darüber aufgemacht, was da nicht richtig ist. Hat wohl einigen nicht gepasst. GxGamer hat das ganze dann vorpreschend in die Hand genommen, und mir 5 Verwarnpunkte reingeprügelt.
> ...



Bei so einer Aktion platzt einem doch schon fast der Kragen.  (ich könnte ja noch 100 davon machen aber laut den Regeln darf man ja nur 3 Smileys hintereinander posten )

Also so was ist echt mies. Jetzt wäre es noch interessant die andere Seite zu hören, aber das wird sicher nicht öffentlich gemacht.

EDIT: Natürlich wird der Post gleich wieder gelöscht...meiner wohl auch gleich


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2011)

Lee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nur gegen das automatische Ersetzen nach 3 Jahren. Gegen ein überprüfen spricht nichts dagegen. Aber normalerweise werden User nur zu Mod´s, wenn sie die nötigen Vorraussetzungen mit sich bringen, und sie bleiben es auch nur, wenn sie es richtig machen.



Mein Problem damit ist - wann wird das denn schon mal überprüft? Wenn der Mod absoluten Mist baut, okay, aber ansonsten hat jeder Mod praktisch einen Freifahrtsschein bis an sein Lebensende, und das missfällt mir. Wenn man eh nur 3-4 Jahre hat, dann strengt man sich natürlich an, man will ja einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, seinen Job tun usw. Wenn man unendlich lang drin - pfft, so what? Und glaubst du ernsthaft, irgendein MOD meldet sich freiwillig ab, nur weil er auch diverse andere Dinge zu tun hat, nicht mehr so viel Zeit wie früher und nicht mehr sooo viel Lust?
Richtig, wer würde so etwas schon tun..
Und selbst wenn es da draußen welche gibt, die so ticken - Vertrauen ist schön und gut, Kontrolle ist besser. Nicht ohne Grund müssen sich Politiker nach 4 Jahren erneut wählen lassen, selbst wenn sie einen ausgezeichneten Job machen..

EDIT:

Hihi, da ist dein offizielles Statement: Post wurde gelöscht. So long..


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mein Problem damit ist - wann wird das denn schon mal überprüft? Wenn der Mod absoluten Mist baut, okay, aber ansonsten hat jeder Mod praktisch einen Freifahrtsschein bis an sein Lebensende, und das missfällt mir. Wenn man eh nur 3-4 Jahre hat, dann strengt man sich natürlich an, man will ja einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, seinen Job tun usw. Wenn man unendlich lang drin - pfft, so what? Und glaubst du ernsthaft, irgendein MOD meldet sich freiwillig ab, nur weil er auch diverse andere Dinge zu tun hat, nicht mehr so viel Zeit wie früher und nicht mehr sooo viel Lust?
> Richtig, wer würde so etwas schon tun..
> Und selbst wenn es da draußen welche gibt, die so ticken - Vertrauen ist schön und gut, Kontrolle ist besser. Nicht ohne Grund müssen sich Politiker nach 4 Jahren erneut wählen lassen, selbst wenn sie einen ausgezeichneten Job machen..


 Nementona hat sich als Mod abgemeldet.
Aber jetzt ehrlich warten wir bis einr Antwort der Admins vorliegt.
Btw. Klutten oder GXGamer Gleich mal den Kommi löschen oder was!?
@Axel Es hat jeder der sich ernst dafür einsetzen will ein Chance verdient und wird auch respektiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Btw. Klutten oder GXGamer Gleich mal den Kommi löschen oder was!?



Falls es hier um 4 Posts weiter oben verschwundenen Post gibt:
Ich denke, es hat jeder Verständniss dafür, wenn wir Zweitaccounts von gesperrten Personen, die bereits vorher dadurch aufgefallen sind, moderative Anweisungen und Regeln absichtlich zu ignorieren und die mit viel Einsatz Fehlinformationen über die Moderation und Administration verbreiten, nicht geduldet werden.
(Wenn die versammelte Community anderer Meinung ist, kann ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal die 30 Zweitaccounts gewisser Altnazis entsperren)

[/offtopic]


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls es hier um 4 Posts weiter oben verschwundenen Post gibt:
> Ich denke, es hat jeder Verständniss dafür, wenn wir Zweitaccounts von gesperrten Personen, die bereits vorher dadurch aufgefallen sind, moderative Anweisungen und Regeln absichtlich zu ignorieren und die mit viel Einsatz Fehlinformationen über die Moderation und Administration verbreiten, nicht geduldet werden.
> (Wenn die versammelte Community anderer Meinung ist, kann ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal die 30 Zweitaccounts gewisser Altnazis entsperren)
> 
> [/offtopic]


 [offtopic]
Der Kommi wurde wohl eher, wie sein Blog gelöscht, weil sich da einer angegriffen gefühlt hat, beim sperren werden nämlich keine Posts gelöscht...
P.S: Ich hab aber ein Screen 
[\offtopic]
Jetzt aber warten bis hier nen Admin kommt


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juni 2011)

Warum wird eigentlcih mal wieder ohne ein Wörtchen das Zitat gelöscht?
Das kommt sofort wieder rüber als wenn seitens der Mods Spuren verwischt werden sollen, damit sie sich ja nicht rechtfertigen müssen.
Hauptsache die Geschichte ist aus der Welt.

Nur kurz schreiben dass der Post verändert wurde, dann halt noch von welchem Mod.
Würde schon reichen.


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Zum unsachliche Kritik, wo war denn gerade die Kritik von der_knoben unsachlich?
> Ich habe das Gefühl er ist nur jemanden auf die Füße getreten und der hat ihn eben kurzerhand ausgeschaltet,
> deshalb auch meine Bezeichnung "Stasi Mod", die anscheind gar nicht unangebracht ist...



Das war im Allgemeinen gehalten 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> P.S: Ich schätze dich als Mod sehr



Danke 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Warum wird eigentlcih mal wieder ohne ein Wörtchen das Zitat gelöscht?
> Das  kommt sofort wieder rüber als wenn seitens der Mods Spuren verwischt  werden sollen, damit sie sich ja nicht rechtfertigen müssen.
> Hauptsache die Geschichte ist aus der Welt.
> 
> ...


 
Mal ander herum. Würdest du dich über ein Mod-Kommentar freuen zu jedem gelöschten Post? Das würde die Übersicht komplett sprengen. Und Zeit, einem User alles zu erklären haben wir meist auch nicht. Ich persönlich lösche meist nur Spam/Offtopic Sachen, <24h Pushs, Flames und bepunkte dann diese ggf. 

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag meinerseits zum Thema Fanboys. Das Thema wurde auch schon sehr, sehr häufig diskutiert, aber im Grunde gibt es dagegen kein "Heilmittel". Solange es Flamer-Kiddis gibt, die von älteren so aufgezogen und geimpft werden, dass XY besser als AB ist, wird es immer so sein  Ich hab ja auch meine Lieblingsfirmen, aber bleibe wenigstens sachlich. Hat evtl. auch mit der Erziehung und dem Alter zu tun


----------



## axel25 (23. Juni 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Mal ander herum. Würdest du dich über ein Mod-Kommentar freuen zu jedem gelöschten Post? Das würde die Übersicht komplett sprengen. Und Zeit, einem User alles zu erklären haben wir meist auch nicht. Ich persönlich lösche meist nur Spam/Offtopic Sachen, <24h Pushs, Flames und bepunkte dann diese ggf.



Das wäre ja auch in Ordnung, aber gerade jetzt hier in diesem Thread sollte man nichts ohne Bemerkung und stichhaltigen Grund löschen.


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Juni 2011)

Lass doch mal den Müll mit der Stasi. Hier gibt es weder Menschenverfolgung noch Schussbefehl oder Vertuschung. 

Wenn hier Posts gelöscht werden, hat das den einfachen Grund, das wenn(!) er Kritik entält, diese komplett unsachlich gebracht wurde und eine Diffamierung schon gar keinen Bestand hat. 

Ich kann dich aber verstehen, wenn du der Auffassung bist, das hier viel gelöscht wird, ohne Kommentar. Aber bitte keine Vergleiche mit der Stasi oder dem dritten Reich (was in PNs meist sehr gerne von Verwarnten verwendet wird).


----------



## axel25 (23. Juni 2011)

@Malkav: Das Problem ist, wenn Klutten eien verwarnung wegen überlanger Signatur rausgibt istd as in Ordnung.
Der Nutzer hat dann bemerkt, dass auch Kluttens Signatur zu lang ist und ihn daraufhin gewiesen mit der Anmerkung, dass wen Klutten seine Sig nicht ändert, er seine auch nicht auf Dauer ändern werde.
Daraufhin gab im Klutten weitere Verwarnungen und der_knoben schaltete die Administration ein, hakte bei Klutten nach, ob er psychisch denn noch ganz in Ordnung sei.
Nach einer etwas pampgen und undgerechtfertigten Antwort von PCGH_Stephan veröffentlichte er seinen Blog.
Und wurde gespeert während Klutten unbescholtens eine Sig änderte.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte mich jetzt nicht weiter zu den oben und im anderen Thread genannten Fällen, Beschuldigungen, Vorschlägen und Missständen äußern, sondern werde nur einen Kommentar zum Stasi-Vergleich schreiben. Ihr werdet bemerken, dass in dem nicht viel persönliche Meinung drin steckt, sondern vielmehr auf die rechtlichen Problematiken solcher Beschuldigungen abzielt wird.

Ihr werdet vermutlich mitbekommen haben, dass typischerweise öffentlich gemachte Vergleiche mit ehemaligen - nach der herrschende Meinung - menschenverachtend gehandelt habenden Organisationen, wie die Stasi oder die Gestapo häufig mit der Verletzung von Persönlichkeitsrechten einhergehen. Typischerweise sind das Ehrverletzung, das bekanntestes Beispiel wäre der strafrechtlich normierte Beleidigungtatbestand, der auch hier einschlägig wäre, wenn denn die Vergleiche als gegeben und bewusst unterstellend dargestellt werden. Da dies jetzt schon an mehreren Stellen von zwei verschiedenen Usern gemacht wurde, muss man das eindeutig bejahen.

Welche Konsequenzen hat das, wenn diese Äußerungen in einem öffentlichen Forum gemacht werden. Gemäß §10 TMG ist der Betreiber verpflichtet solche Äußerungen unverzüglich nach Kenntnis zu entfernen und dafür zu sorgen, dass dies nicht nochmal in Zukunft passiert. Tut er das nicht, macht er sich neben dem Beleidigenden haftbar für etwaige zivilrechtliche Schadenersatzforderungen. Normalerweise macht das die Moderation. Dieses Mal ist jedoch die Moderation selbst betroffen.

Ich möchte euch nur eindringlich begreiflich machen, welche Konsequenzen ihr für euch und für den Betreiber mit den fortlaufenden Stasi-Vergleichen heraufbeschwört. Da hier ja offensichtlich die gesamte Moderation (ich habe jedenfalls keine Differenzierung gesehen) gemeint ist, hätten wir fast zwanzig Personen, die gegen euch und den Betreiber vorgehen könnten. Alles, was notwendig wäre, um den Stein ins Rollen zu bringen, wäre eine PN an einen zuständigen Admin, mit der Bitte die Vergleiche zu entfernen.

Ihr bekommt daher von mir in aller Freundschaft die Bitte, in Zukunft auf Vergleiche mit der Stasi und sonstige Ehrverletzungen zu verzichten und die bestehenden Beiträge bitte zu editieren. Das ist sicherlich ein faires Angebot und ist sicherlich auch notwendige Grundlage für eine weitere objektive Diskussion.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

@Pokerclock 
Ich habe meine alle entfernt, wobei ich sagen muss ich habe mich auf 1 Mod bezogen nicht auf alle,
und den habe ich hier nie namentlich genannt.

Ich bleibe immernoch dabei *Warten wir bis sich die Administration äußert!*


----------



## Squatrat (23. Juni 2011)

Kindergarten. 

Könnt ihr nicht diskutieren ohne persönlich zu werden?


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Der Nutzer hat dann bemerkt, dass auch Kluttens Signatur zu lang ist und ihn daraufhin gewiesen mit der Anmerkung, dass wen Klutten seine Sig nicht ändert, er seine auch nicht auf Dauer ändern werde.



Da sich meine Signatur seit gefühlt einem Jahr nicht mehr geändert hat, ist es sicher leicht nachvollziehbar, dass es sich um eine haltlose Anschuldigung seitens des Users handelte. Meine Signatur besteht im Übrigen aus 5 Zeilen in Schriftgröße 1 und liegt damit noch weit innerhalb der geforderten Länge (Schriftgröße 2)! Was da seitens des Users angeprangert wurde, habe ich ihm auch erklärt. In seinem beispielhaft angefügten Beitrag wird meine Signatur nur aus einem Grund nach unten durch Leerzeilen erweitert und der ist, dass der gesamte Beitrag die Länge des Avatars + darunter liegende Userangaben hat. Der Betrag hatte also die Minimallänge im Forum, die von niemandem beeinflusst werden kann.



axel25 schrieb:


> Daraufhin gab im Klutten weitere Verwarnungen und der_knoben schaltete die Administration ein, hakte bei Klutten nach, ob er psychisch denn noch ganz in Ordnung sei.



Falsch. Nach wochenlanger Diskussion um seine Signatur gab es eine einzige Verwarnung als logische Folge seiner uneinsichtigen und teilweise beleidigenden Art. Im Übrigen lässt sich niemand aus der Moderation und auch dem restlichen Forum einen geistigen Fehlstand attestieren. Da sollte man mal seinem Gegenüber den notwendigen Respekt zollen. 



axel25 schrieb:


> Und wurde gespeert während Klutten unbescholtens eine Sig änderte.



Siehe oben. Meine Signatur hat sich ewig nicht geändert!



axel25 schrieb:


> *Sry, aber das ist Stasi-mäßig und so geht es einfach nicht!!!*
> *Bringt ordnung und Recht unter euch ehe ihr sie hier verbreitet!*



So lange sich hier solche Kommentare mit Unterstellungen und Verleumdungen finden lassen, werde ich mich weiterhin nicht an der Diskussion beteiligen. Grundlegende Sachverhalte sollten geklärt sein, für weitere Punkte ist zunächst die Administration gefordert.


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2011)

Beweis-Posting, dass das Forum die Signatur verlängert - siehe künstlicher Leerraum unten!


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juni 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Mal ander herum. Würdest du dich über ein Mod-Kommentar freuen zu jedem gelöschten Post? Das würde die Übersicht komplett sprengen. Und Zeit, einem User alles zu erklären haben wir meist auch nicht. Ich persönlich lösche meist nur Spam/Offtopic Sachen, <24h Pushs, Flames und bepunkte dann diese ggf.



Freuen nicht unbedingt.
Manche fühlen sich angegriffen wenn man sie verbessert und ticken vollkommen ab; sowas würde mir auch auf den Nerv gehen wenn ich Mod wäre.
Aber wenn die Posts immer nur gelöscht werden, merkt es der User nicht mal, wird er immer so weiter machen, bis er ne Verwarnung bekommt und meint, es wäre unrechtmäßig da er es in keinen Zusammenhang setzen kann, weil er die letzten 10 mal keine Verwarnung bekommen hat.
Wenn aber nur eben der Post desjenigen Users vom Mod editiert wird mit "Habe den Spam mal wegeditiert, MfG [Name des Moderators]", dann wüsste die Person gleich dass er was falsch gemacht hat. Das soll ja keine Seitenlange Auseinandersetzung werden. Somit könnte man auch der vermeintlichen "Stasipolitik" hier aus dem Weg gehen, denn so macht es gar keinen Fall den Eindruck von Vertuschung.
Irgendwann wird er dann auch selbst bemerken wenn er was falsch gemacht hat, und wird es vielleicht auch selbst sofort wieder wegeditieren^^

Beispiel: Ein Kleinkind isst ein Bonbon und wirft das Papier auf den Boden. Mutter rennnt natürlich hinterher und hebt´s auf.
             Mit 10 Jahren, macht es das Kind wahrscheinlich immernoch, weil die Mutter es dem Kind einfach nie beigebracht hat, dass es das Papier aufheben muss wenn es das auf den Boden wirft.

Ich hoffe du weist wie ich das meine


----------



## axel25 (23. Juni 2011)

OT:

@Klutten: Ich nehme spontan an, dass du meinen Post gelöscht hast. Wenn nicht, entschuldige die Anschuldigung. Nun die Frage an den Löscher: Es war konstruktiver Post, der einen Sachverhalt aufzeigte und ohne Begründung gelöscht wurde!

2. Bitte ich dich das Zitat der (gelöschten) Realität anzupassen, ich habe vor mehren Minuten nach einem *freundlichen* Hinweis pokerclocks die namentlichen Hinweise auf eine gewisse DDR-Institution ausgebessert!

3. Ja, das Forum verlängert sie oft genug künstlich, allerdings kenne ich die Bilder deiner alten Signatur und diese war in Größe 2 und mindestens 5 Zeilen, eher mehr!

Ich denke nicht, dass ich mich im Bezug auf deine Signatur irre.



> Falsch. Nach wochenlanger Diskussion um seine Signatur gab es eine  einzige Verwarnung als logische Folge seiner uneinsichtigen und  teilweise beleidigenden Art. Im Übrigen lässt sich niemand aus der  Moderation und auch dem restlichen Forum einen geistigen Fehlstand  attestieren. Da sollte man mal seinem Gegenüber den notwendigen Respekt  zollen.


Zum einen hat er diesen Fehler gemacht, so etwas sollte allerdings bei verwarnungen kein Grund sein, über ihrer Rückziehung zu richten! So etwas *muss* rein objektiv ablaufen und wenn jemand nicht immer auf rein objektiv schalten kann, dann ist er als Moderator *nicht* tauglich.
Allerdings sollte man, wenn man schon öffentlich auf einen soclhen Misstand hinweist,darauf achten, dass er in allen Punkten regelkonform ist, um nicht den Anlass zu geben, ihn ggf. zu löschen!


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte noch nie Bilder in meiner Signatur, sondern schon immer reinen Text. Außerdem ist die aktuelle Signatur erst meine 2. in diesem Forum. Die erste Signatur bestand vor langer Zeit aus 7 Zeilen in Schriftgröße 1 und zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es noch keine technische Beschränkung im Forum. Seit es technisch nicht mehr möglich ist, habe auch ich meine Signatur auf aktuelle 5 Zeilen verkürzt - wiederum in Schriftgröße 1!

Für alles andere hätte ich gerne Beweise, denn ich lasse mich ungern von der Seite anpöbeln. Schon gar nicht von Leuten, die nicht die ganze Geschichte kennen. So war es aber schon immer im Forum. An einer Karte mit Strafpunkt zieht man sich hoch und kritisiert zu Unrecht Moderatoren - die wochenlange (leider ins Nichts) führende Diskussion bleibt unberücksichtigt. Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn man nicht jemanden an den Pranger stellen kann.

Deine Signatur trägt im Übrigen auch keinen Deut zur Verbesserung gewisser Probleme bei. Moderatoren halten sich meines Wissens immer an die Regeln - sollten dir grobe Vergehen auffallen, kannst du gerne einen Kollegen zu Rate ziehen.

EDIT:
Du beharrst auf meiner überlangen Signatur. Dann beweise es doch bitte endlich und unterlasse solch haltlose Anschuldigungen!


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2011)

Könnt ihr diese Diskussion nicht in einen anderen Thread auslagern? Hier gehts ja eigentlich noch immer um Feedback zu vB4 und was die Admins denken, gegen die Probleme, Bugs, Fehler etc. zu tun.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Könnt ihr diese Diskussion nicht in einen anderen Thread auslagern? Hier gehts ja eigentlich noch immer um Feedback zu vB4 und was die Admins denken, gegen die Probleme, Bugs, Fehler etc. zu tun.



Sehe ich auch so, wenn niemand explizit etwas dagegen hat wird die Diskussion zu Missständen, Vorschlägen, Fanboys etc hier her 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...entanen-zustand-des-forums-2.html#post3125601

verlagert und ich verschiebe entsprechend nachfolgende Beiträge dorthin, ab diesem Post.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Beispiel: Ein Kleinkind isst ein Bonbon und wirft das Papier auf den Boden. Mutter rennnt natürlich hinterher und hebt´s auf.
> Mit 10 Jahren, macht es das Kind wahrscheinlich immernoch, weil die Mutter es dem Kind einfach nie beigebracht hat, dass es das Papier aufheben muss wenn es das auf den Boden wirft.
> 
> Ich hoffe du weist wie ich das meine



Das mache ich fast generell, da ich, als ich noch kein Mod war, mich auch ab und zu wunderte, wohin mein Beitrag oder andere Beiträge plötzlich verschwunden waren. Aber da ist es auch wie bei anderen Dingen: Jeder machts anders  

Was mich aber bisher am meisten hier im Forum stört, ist die Tatsache, dass Threadtitel nicht komplett ausgeschrieben werden  Ist das ein Bug, oder eine software vorgeschriebene Einstellung?


----------



## Falk (24. Juni 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Was mich aber bisher am meisten hier im Forum stört, ist die Tatsache, dass Threadtitel nicht komplett ausgeschrieben werden  Ist das ein Bug, oder eine software vorgeschriebene Einstellung?


 
Thread-Titel werden irgendwann gekürzt (ich weiß gerade nicht, nach wie vielen Zeichen), damit lange Thread-Titel nicht komplett das Design zerlegen...


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Thread-Titel werden irgendwann gekürzt (ich weiß gerade nicht, nach wie vielen Zeichen), damit lange Thread-Titel nicht komplett das Design zerlegen...


 
Wäre es dann nicht möglich wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt, dass es dann einfach den kompletten Threadtitel anzeigt?
Im Moment wird stattdessen die ersten paar Zeilen des Threads angezeigt. Was meiner Meinung nach weniger aussagt als der Titel.


----------



## Own3r (24. Juni 2011)

Ich würde es so lassen mit den Threadtiteln, denn wofür benötigt man ellenlange Überschriften? Ich finde das es sonst zu unübersichtkich wird.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht möglich wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt, dass es dann einfach den kompletten Threadtitel anzeigt?


 Das wär super


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juni 2011)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Aktivitätssystem?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich würde es so lassen mit den Threadtiteln, denn wofür benötigt man ellenlange Überschriften? Ich finde das es sonst zu unübersichtkich wird.



Zumindest im Marktplatz wäre das z.T. nicht schlecht, denn bei 300 mal "und weiteres" ist es eine ziemliche Fleißarbeit oder Glück, die interessanten Sachen zu finden.
Wär allgemein auch eine Position, wo man eine ganze Menge Dinge unterbringen könnte, die mich in der Übersicht stören


----------



## Falk (24. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Aktivitätssystem?


 
Ich lasse seit heute morgen 10:00 eine Neuberechnung sämtlicher Punkte/Errungenschaften laufen. Ich hoffe, dass es dann weiter läuft. Das witzige ist, dass die Leute zwar keine Aktivitätspunkte mehr bekommen, aber die Errungenschaften bekommen...

Edith sagt: nach dem seit heute morgen allerlei Wartungsscripte liefen, funktioniert das Aktivitätssystem jetzt wieder (und die fehlenden Errungenschaften habt ihr auch bekommen).


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte gestern 0% Aktivität und habe jetzt 99%, falls das wirklich stimmt, 0o!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Falk (24. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte gestern 0% Aktivität und habe jetzt 99%, falls das wirklich stimmt, 0o!!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Naja, einige Sachen wurden anscheinens gar nicht gezählt. Mal schauen, wie es sich jetzt entwickelt


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, einige Sachen wurden anscheinens gar nicht gezählt. Mal schauen, wie es sich jetzt entwickelt


 Mann, ich erreiche die 100% nicht 
Aber mal im Ernst, etwas läuft da nicht richtig, oder?
Wobei einige jetzt schon den "Overdrive" erhalten haben.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juni 2011)

Für 100% musst du über ne Woche lang jeden Tag mindestens 50 Posts schreiben oder so +/-, gab schon nen paar Leute die 100 hatten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Für 100% musst du über ne Woche lang jeden Tag mindestens 50 Posts schreiben oder so +/-, gab schon nen paar Leute die 100 hatten.


 Es sind im Forum 6(!)! ; siehe hier: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Errungenschaften
Der User "Dr Bakterius" hat Overdrive heute bekommen.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Falk (24. Juni 2011)

Darf ja auch nicht zu leicht sein, das zu erreichen. Aber man sieht, es geht


----------



## Borkenkaefer (24. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern 0% Aktivität und habe jetzt 99%, falls das wirklich stimmt, 0o!!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Ist mir bei mir auch grad aufgefallen. Aber wenn du die 100% schon nicht schaffst, brauch ich mich gar nicht anzustrengen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Für 100% musst du über ne Woche lang jeden Tag mindestens 50 Posts schreiben oder so +/-, gab schon nen paar Leute die 100 hatten.


 Kann mir bitte jemand die genauen Vorraussetzungen sagen?
Würde mich interessieren, mit 99% Aktivität 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juni 2011)

Yop bei mir wird auch gerade 99% Aktivität angezeigt!  Entweder ich hab nen Ghostwriter oder die Software vom Forum spinnt mal wieder, wie auch immer ich werde hier diese Zahl -> 100 nie wieder erreichen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Es sind im Forum 6(!)! ; siehe hier: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Errungenschaften
> Der User "Dr Bakterius" hat Overdrive heute bekommen.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Boaah Petze.
Ich hatte zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt ja schon mal 100% gehabt, aber zu der Zeit wurde es ja nicht gewertet. Das einzige was bei mir nicht stimmt ist die Errungenschaft " 1 Jahr dabei ", die 365 Tage habe ich noch nicht erreicht wenigstens nicht nach dem mir bekannten und gültigen Kalender.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2011)

ich bin auch bei 99% ...und das obwohl ich fast 10 Tage blind war wegen eines gerstenkorns im Augenlid 

das bedeutet ich konnte fast 10 tage lang nichts lesen und war gar nicht aktiv


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich bin auch bei 99% ...und das obwohl ich fast 10 Tage blind war wegen eines gerstenkorns im Augenlid
> 
> das bedeutet ich konnte fast 10 tage lang nichts lesen und war gar nicht aktiv


 Ist halt ein Bug, wie es der Threadtitel schon sagt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich bin auch bei 99% ...und das obwohl ich fast 10 Tage blind war wegen eines gerstenkorns im Augenlid
> 
> das bedeutet ich konnte fast 10 tage lang nichts lesen und war gar nicht aktiv



Ich war auch paar Tage nicht Aktiv und war quasi bei 0 %


> fast 10 Tage blind war wegen eines gerstenkorns im Augenlid


Hardenberger?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2011)

KornBrennerei - Gräflicher Landsitz Hardenberg ?

wenn du den meinst .....nein ich trinke keinen korn


----------



## axel25 (26. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie lahmt der Server gerade wieder. 

@Falk: Sicher, dass es nur an der Seite lag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Irgendwie lahmt der Server gerade wieder.
> 
> @Falk: Sicher, dass es nur an der Seite lag.



Stimmt, lahmen ist schon fast kein Ausdruck dafür. Heute ist es sogar besonders arg


----------



## axel25 (26. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte vorhin die Fehlermeldung mit Zeitüberschreitung.


----------



## Falk (26. Juni 2011)

axel25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte vorhin die Fehlermeldung mit Zeitüberschreitung.



Könnte an der Uhrzeit liegen, muss mal schauen ob da irgendwelche Cronjobs reinpfuschen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2011)

Na Ihr liebe PCGH Leute ich habe mal eine kleine frage.

Wann kann ich mit dem Case rechen was ich gewonnen haben soll ? Wäre halt schon mal cool zu erfahren ? Und ja ich habe auf die Mail geantwortet !

07.06.2011 17:17


> *PCGH_Daniel_M*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Na Ihr liebe PCGH Leute ich habe mal eine kleine frage.
> 
> Wann kann ich mit dem Case rechen was ich gewonnen haben soll ? Wäre halt schon mal cool zu erfahren ? Und ja ich habe auf die Mail geantwortet !
> 
> 07.06.2011 17:17


Hier bist du wohl falsch, ich würde da vielleicht mal eine Mail an entsprechende Stelle senden.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2011)

Könnt es sein das irgendwas mit dem Aktivitätsystem gerade nicht funzt ? ....ich glaube kaum das alle gleichzeitig zu 99% aktiv sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## newjohnny (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich eine PN wegen irgendeiner Errungenschaft bekomme, diese schon gelesen haben, wird mir trotzdem weiterhin eine neue Nachricht angezeigt..


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Juni 2011)

Kann man diese PNs nicht irgendwo abstellen? 
Mich interessieren diese Errungenschaften nicht.


----------



## Daniel_M (27. Juni 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Na Ihr liebe PCGH Leute ich habe mal eine kleine frage.
> 
> Wann kann ich mit dem Case rechen was ich gewonnen haben soll ? Wäre halt schon mal cool zu erfahren ? Und ja ich habe auf die Mail geantwortet !
> 
> 07.06.2011 17:17


 


Hi, die Gehäuse kommen nach und nach im Laufe dieser oder der nächsten Woche.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja ist angekommen leider nicht das was ich mir erhofft habe aber egal bei was Geschenken meckert man nicht 
Danke freu mich !


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich einen Link poste, wird der normaler Weise in einen Text umgewandeln wie bei den Geizhals Links.
doch wenn ich meinen Post editiere um noch einen (Geizhals) Link mit rein zu nehmen wird dieser dann nicht in Text umgewandelt
(Beispielpost)

Wieso ist das so?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

Gilt das auch, wenn du den erweiterten editier-Modus nimmst, oder nur bei der inline-Funktion? Letztere ist ja auch von ner Reihe anderer Funktionen abgekoppelt (Bildverwaltung, der Thread wird danach nicht neugeladen,...).


_test_

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a-36.html#post3142974


_test: erfolgreich bei Nutzung des erweiterten Modus_


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Dann muss ich noch mal extra einen Button anklicken. Das ist schade. 

Aber das beantwortet meine Frage eigentlich noch nicht. 



> Wieso ist das so?


----------



## Falk (29. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann muss ich noch mal extra einen Button anklicken. Das ist schade.
> 
> Aber das beantwortet meine Frage eigentlich noch nicht.


 
Das ist so, weil das Plugin (vBSEO in diesem Fall) nur greift, wenn man den regulären Editor benutzt. Warum die vBSEO-Plugin-Macher das so gemacht haben, wie sie es gemacht haben, bleibt wohl deren Geheimnis


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

Kannst du den Entwicklern nicht auch mal ein Feedback geben dass es Leute gibt, die einige Funktionen gerne so und so hätten? 
Oder entwickeln die vBulletin Leute nur und hören nicht auf die, die das Produkt kaufen und benutzen?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2011)

Werbungsfail .

Edit: nr2


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2011)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass im Profil unter der Aktivität nicht mehr angezeigt wird, was ein User gerade macht. So gewollt oder Bug?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wirft die Suche im Posteingang kein Resultat aus. Auch wenn ich Wörter oder Benutzernamen nehme, welche 100%ig in einer Nachricht vorkommen.

Es kommt immer:


> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.


----------



## axel25 (30. Juni 2011)

Bei mir war es beim letzten Vesuch genauso.


----------



## Falk (30. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass im Profil unter der Aktivität nicht mehr angezeigt wird, was ein User gerade macht. So gewollt oder Bug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist so gewollt. Davon ab: krieg ich das CSS


----------



## Own3r (30. Juni 2011)

Wieso ist das so gewollt?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juni 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das ist so gewollt. Davon ab: krieg ich das CSS


 
Wieso willst du das CSS haben, gefällt dir das Design deines eigenen Forums nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wieso ist das so gewollt?


 
Einige User haben die Funktion offenbar genutzt, um andere zu stalken. Es ist nicht wirklich Sinn der Sache, dass man irgendwann nachlesen kann, was jemand anders im Verlaufe eines Abends gemacht hat.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn das einer nicht will, soll er sich unsichtbar schalten.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Juni 2011)

Moin,
ich weiß nicht ob dass zu vB 4 gehört, aber warum kann man wenn man gesperrt ist keine PNs lesen bzw. kann sich nirgends melden?
Eigentlich sollte man sich doch wenigstens die Verwarnung ansehen können und mit dem Mod kommunizieren können, oder?
mfg


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2011)

Willkommen zurück . Dafür wird glaube ich bei der Sperrungsmeldung ne E-Mail-Adresse angezeigt .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

Jup, für die Kommunikation gibt es eine E-Mailadresse. Wäre ja auch irgendwie kontraproduktiv, wenn wir z.B. jemandem wegen PM-Spam sperren und der weitermachen kann 
Der Sperrgrund sollte einem in Kurzform angezeigt werden. Das ist zugegebenermaßen ein bißchen knapp - auf der anderen Seite hat man nicht auf einen Schlag 5 Punkte zusammen. Also entweder kennt man die Hälfte der Begründung eh, weil es Altlasten sind, oder man hat absichtlich provoziert und braucht eigentlich gar keinen Grund.




ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wenn das einer nicht will, soll er sich unsichtbar schalten.



Das wiederum verhindert auch, dass man gezielt Kontakt aufnehmen kann. Spätestens dann blöd, wenn alle Mods beschließen, dass vielleicht nicht jeder mitbekommen sollte, wo sie gerade ein Auge drauf haben


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Juni 2011)

@nfsgame Danke  Ja also ich hab keine eMail bekommen -.-
@ruyven Ja klar, aber man muss sich trotzdem mit dem Mod noch unterhalten können, ich hab keine Mailadresse finden können und konnte auch nirgends drauf zugreifen.
Klar natürlich ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass man 5 Punkte auf einen Schlag bekommt, und das noch ungerechtfertigt... 
Aber mit der Moderation sollte man zumindest Kontakt aufnehmen können 
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

Die Mailadresse findet sich in den Forenregeln (die man auch ausgeloggt einesehen kann) - und wer die noch nicht gelesen hat, dem haben wir eh noch nichts weiteres mitzuteilen


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @nfsgame Danke  Ja also ich hab keine eMail bekommen -.-



Hast du bei dir im Kontrollzentrum die Option aktiviert? > E-Mail-Benachrichtigung bei neuen Privaten Nachrichten


----------



## Falk (1. Juli 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso willst du das CSS haben, gefällt dir das Design deines eigenen Forums nicht?



Nein, aber mich interessiert, was andere daraus machen


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Juli 2011)

Hab da ne komische Fehlermeldung? Ist nur auf der Hauptseite des Forums.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (1. Juli 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hab da ne komische Fehlermeldung? Ist nur auf der Hauptseite des Forums.


Sollte eigentlich schon weg sein, hatte ein ; in einem Script vergessen...


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Juli 2011)

Jopp is weg


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Juli 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hast du bei dir im Kontrollzentrum die Option aktiviert? > E-Mail-Benachrichtigung bei neuen Privaten Nachrichten


 Ne die hab ich deaktiviert, weil ich täglich 20 Mails löschen musste, evtl. sollte man eine Option EMail Bena... bei wichtigen PNs hinzufügen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Juli 2011)

@Falk

Kann man es irgendwie machen das man bei den Umfragen sieht ob man mitgemacht hat?
Also in dem Fall nicht Thread gelesen oder nicht sondern abgestimmt oder nicht abgestimmt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @Falk
> 
> Kann man es irgendwie machen das man bei den Umfragen sieht ob man mitgemacht hat?
> Also in dem Fall nicht Thread gelesen oder nicht sondern abgestimmt oder nicht abgestimmt.



Dort wo du abgestimmt hast, ist die Antwort kursiv geschrieben. Einfach mal darauf achten dann fällt es dir auf.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem kursiv weiß ich aber du verstehst mich falsch ich will erst garnicht in die Umfrage schauen müssen.
Es ist manchmal so das ich längere Zeit da nicht reinschaue und dann weiß ich nicht bei welcher Umfrage ich schon mitgemacht habe und das würde ich gern sehen ohne das ich erst jede Umfrage öffnen muss.
Also sowas wie ein Häckien das zeigt "hey da hast du teilgenommen" so sieht man auch sofort immer die neuen Umfragen.


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2011)

In den letzten Tagen läuft das Forum wieder erstaunlich flüssig
Sind die DDos attacken beendet worden?


----------



## Markusretz (2. Juli 2011)

Ich brauche mal kurz eure hilfe
Und zwar wollte ich gerade eine Signatur erstellen. Hat soweit auch alles geklappt, nur leider wird diese in den Threads unter meinen Beiträgen nicht angezeigt.
Habe schon die ganzen Einstellungen durchforstet, aber keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei weiterhelfen


Gruß Markus

Edit: Nach diesem Beitrag erscheint nun endlich meine Signatur, aber nicht überall. Im Link von meiner Signatur fehlt sie noch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, die "Signatur anzeigen" Option wird (im Gegensatz zum Inhalt der Signatur) für jedes Post gespeichert. D.h. deine ganzen alten Beiträge werden signaturfrei bleiben (es sei denn, du editierst sie alle)


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

Genauso sieht es aus. Entweder alle alten Posts editieren und den Haken bei Signatur anzeigen rein machen oder es lassen.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juli 2011)

Hab grade die Funktion: Exclude Forums from "Get New Posts" Exclude Forums: gefunden.
Allerdings kann man da nur zwei Foren auswählen, kommen da noch mehr?


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bezweifle, dass das wahr ist..  (Tipp: Datum unten.. )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Nevermind, da haste mich gekriegt fctriesel..^^


----------



## Arthuriel (6. Juli 2011)

Sieht mir eher nach einer Signatur aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Sieht mir eher nach einer Signatur aus.


 
Tatsächlich! 
Okaaaay....


----------



## Oliver (6. Juli 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich weiß nicht ob dass zu vB 4 gehört, aber warum kann man wenn man gesperrt ist keine PNs lesen bzw. kann sich nirgends melden?
> Eigentlich sollte man sich doch wenigstens die Verwarnung ansehen können und mit dem Mod kommunizieren können, oder?
> mfg


 
So weit haben die VB-Entwickler scheinbar nicht gedacht, aber leuchtet unter dem Gesichtspunkt ein, dass ein User, der andere User mit Spam-PNs zumüllt, keine PNs mehr verschicken darf, wenn er gebannt wird. Aber dafür gibt es hier wie bereits erwähnt eine eigene Email-Adresse.

Gruß,
Oliver

Edit: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Wurde ja alles schon gesagt, also ignorieren. Ich geh besser mal pennen


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage: Wenn ich einen Benutzernamen kopiere z.B.:
@*Whoosaa ,dann wird die Schrift danach dick. wo kann ich es wieder auf normale schrift ändern? Mit dem B-Button gehts nicht.
*​http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/20-oliver.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

Test... Test... MetallSimon ... hmm. keine Ahnung, was du meinst.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2011)

Ganz Einfach: Nicht in dem Thread selber kopieren, sondern in der Post-Übersicht unter dem Bearbeitenfeld, das angezeigt wird, wenn du auf "+ Antworten" geklickt hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das aber eben genauso gemacht, wie er das beschrieben hat, und keine Probleme gehabt. 


Edit:

So, ein kleiner Bug, ich wende mich mal an den Webmaster, denn das steht in dem Text drin.
Beachte bitte die URL, laut der sollte ich in einem Thread sein, das bin ich aber nicht.
Wieso nicht?


----------



## der_knoben (8. Juli 2011)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

Wenn man in der Signatur unterschiedliche Links in einer Zeile räumlich trennen will, dann geht das nicht mit Leerzeichen. Diese werden konsequent gelöscht. Das ganze kann man nur durch weiße Schrift umgehen, was ich vor allem unlogisch, aber auch etwas umständlich finde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2011)

Du kannst auch das [PLAIN][Code][/PLAIN]-Tag nutzen (verändert das Schriftbild ein bißchen), ansonsten gilt das afaik für alle Bereiche des Forums, das mutliple Leerzeichen nicht als solche übernommen werden. Aufgrund der wechselnden Forumsbreite je nach betrachtenden hast du aber eh keine Möglichkeit, die Links kontrolliert an die Seiten zu packen. (die left/right-Tags beanspruchen leider jeder die ganze Zeile für sich  )

_Edit:_
Ich vergaß: Neuerdings wird als code formatierter Text umrandet


----------



## der_knoben (10. Juli 2011)

Ja, das mit dem left/right Tags hatte ich auch probiert, und wurde gleich bitter enttäuscht. Aber das kennt man ja von MS Word auch nicht anders, zumindest ich nicht.


----------



## Arthuriel (11. Juli 2011)

Nochmal wegen Fehlern bzw. Bugs: Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen, dass bei mir immer eine Datenbankfehler-Seite kommt, wenn ich auf den "alle Foren als gelesen markieren"-Button drücke.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (11. Juli 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen Fehlern bzw. Bugs: Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen, dass bei mir immer eine Datenbankfehler-Seite kommt, wenn ich auf den "alle Foren als gelesen markieren"-Button drücke.


 
Bei mir das Gleiche, nutze Firefox 5.0


----------



## Arthuriel (11. Juli 2011)

Gestern hatte ich Firefox 5.0 und heute die Version 6.0, aber der Fehler besteht immer noch, wobei das vermutlich eher ein allgemeines als ein browserspezifisches Problem ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe seit gestern Probleme mit der Option: "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren"

Da kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung "Datenbankfehler" und kryptisches Zeug.



> Datenbankfehler in vBulletin 4.1.3:
> 
> Invalid SQL:
> SELECT linktext, linkurl FROM backlinks WHERE forumid IN() ORDER BY position ASC;
> ...


FF 5.0
Win 7 32 bit


----------



## Falk (11. Juli 2011)

Da gab es einen Fehler in einem unserer Plugins - habe es deaktiviert, jetzt geht es wieder.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juli 2011)

Die Fehlermeldung kommt immer noch. Oder etwas warten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

Bei mir häuft sich übrigens in letzter Zeit wieder die Zahl der Videos, die nicht geladen werden. (schwarzes Feld, Fehler 330 iirc)


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte die letzten 2 Wochen keine Probleme mit dem Forum


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Hab grade die Funktion: Exclude Forums from "Get New Posts" Exclude Forums: gefunden.
> Allerdings kann man da nur zwei Foren auswählen, kommen da noch mehr?


 
Muss ich wohl nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (12. Juli 2011)

Das Problem mit "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" war gestern kurz behoben.
Spät abends und heute Morgen ist das Problem jedoch wieder da...


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2011)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mit "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" war gestern kurz behoben.
> Spät abends und heute Morgen ist das Problem jedoch wieder da...



Schau ich mir gleich an, wenn ich in der Firma bin.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (12. Juli 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Schau ich mir gleich an, wenn ich in der Firma bin.


 
Das ging aber schnell, jetzt geht es


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2011)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell, jetzt geht es


 
Naja, zwischen "ich geh zuhause los" und "ich bin in der Firma" liegen ca. 10min


----------



## DaywalkerEH (12. Juli 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, zwischen "ich geh zuhause los" und "ich bin in der Firma" liegen ca. 10min


 
Das ist doch recht angenehm so ein Weg zur Arbeit.
Auf jeden Fall danke für die schnelle Lösung des Problems


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl nochmal wiederholen.


 
Da ich jedes Forum per Hand zu dieser Liste hinzugefügen muss: es sollten jetzt mehr geworden sein, aber immer noch nicht alle sein


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juli 2011)

Wann kommen eigentlich die neuen Signaturregeln?


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn dann in den dafür vorgesehenen Threads (sprich nicht in diesem Thread ). Aber vermutlich bald.


----------



## b0s (18. Juli 2011)

Gibts es da einen Diskussionsthread zu, wo man bisherige Entwürfe und Änderungsvorschläge sehen kann? Ich weiß jetzt auf Anhieb nicht wo der sein sollte?

Vor allem weil ich nicht wüsste was an der Sig geändert werden sollte.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juli 2011)

Angepinnt im gleichen Unterforum, wie dieser Thread.

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ons-und-fragen-thread-zu-den-forenregeln.html 

Wird nur nie genutzt, weil offensichtlich keiner Vorschläge hat/machen will. Gemeckert wird trotzdem. 

Einen ähnlichen Thread gibt es auch für die MP-Regeln, die sich gerade komplett im Entwurfsstadium befinden. Ebenfalls angepinnt im MP (Verkäufe).

Ich bin immer froh, wenn jemand mit (fertigen Formulierungs-)Vorschlägen für Forenregeln kommt. Bisher war das immer die undankbare und extrem zeitraubende Aufgabe von einer noch nicht mal handvoll Moderatoren.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (25. Juli 2011)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Das Problem mit "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" war gestern kurz behoben.
> Spät abends und heute Morgen ist das Problem jedoch wieder da...


 
Problem ist wieder aufgetreten...


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2011)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Problem ist wieder aufgetreten...


 
Das Plugin, was den Fehler erzeugt hat, wurde korrigiert - jedoch scheint wieder der Cache keinen Bock zu haben, dass auch auf jedem Server anzuerkennen...

*Edit* Ich habe den Cache jetzt mal manuell geleert. Probierts nochmal aus,


----------



## DaywalkerEH (25. Juli 2011)

Leider unverändert


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2011)

Die Tücken der PHP-Arrays *g* 
Jetzt gehts. ^^


----------



## DaywalkerEH (25. Juli 2011)

Sehr gute Arbeit, vielen Dank für den schnellen Support


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Funktion aus, die eigenen Verwarnungen ausblenden zu können (was ja früher ging)?
Kommt das noch mal oder muss ich damit leben, dass mich meine Karten anlachen, wenn ich auf mein Profil gehe?


Upss. falscher Thread 
könnte das jemand in den Feedback Thread verschieben?


----------



## Falk (27. Juli 2011)

Verschoben. 

Wenn da von vB-Seite her keine Änderung kommt wird es so bleiben, wir sehen es nicht als so wichtig an, als das wir darauf selbst Resourcen verwenden würden. Bei den meisten Usern sollte es ja eh nicht relevant sein (da keine Verwarnungen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Und die Möglichkeit vom Kontrollzentrum aus auf die Alben zugreifen zu können?


----------



## Falk (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die Möglichkeit vom Kontrollzentrum aus auf die Alben zugreifen zu können?


 
Da ist das Problem, dass das Forum die Alben wirklich nur in den Alben selbst so sieht - von der Datenstruktur her sind alles Anhänge (die man ja auch im Kontrollzentrum sehen/löschen kann). Ob der Anhang nun in einem Album oder sonstwo in einem Thread eingebunden ist, ist dem Forum erst einmal egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Das ist schade, will ich in einer PN einen Grafik von mir einbauen (die in meinen Alben gespeichert ist), muss ich erst mal mein Profil in einen neuen Tab aufsuchen und dann auf die Alben klicken. Währen sie über das Kontrollzentrum verfügbar, könnte ich mir die vielen Schritte sparen.


----------



## Falk (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist schade, will ich in einer PN einen Grafik von mir einbauen (die in meinen Alben gespeichert ist), muss ich erst mal mein Profil in einen neuen Tab aufsuchen und dann auf die Alben klicken. Währen sie über das Kontrollzentrum verfügbar, könnte ich mir die vielen Schritte sparen.


 
Wie wärs mit einem Eintrag unter "Nützliche Links"? "Eigene Alben" z.B.?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Eintrag unter "Nützliche Links"? "Eigene Alben" z.B.?


 
Das wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit. Kann man das denn so einstellen, dass jeder User dann beim Klicken auf seine Albenübersicht kommt und nicht auf die von anderen Usern?


----------



## Falk (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit. Kann man das denn so einstellen, dass jeder User dann beim Klicken auf seine Albenübersicht kommt und nicht auf die von anderen Usern?


 
Ja, du kommst ja auch auf deine Beiträge, deine Themen etc. - das ist nicht das Problem. Ich richte das nachher mal ein.

Edith sagt, dass es unter "Nützliche Links" jetzt den Punkt "Eigene Alben" gibt.


----------



## kmf (28. Juli 2011)

Ist was an der Höhe der Sig geändert worden oder liegt das an meinem Browser. Ist mir heute aufgefallen, ich krieg nur noch einen Teil der Sigs angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> Ist was an der Höhe der Sig geändert worden oder liegt das an meinem Browser. Ist mir heute aufgefallen, ich krieg nur noch einen Teil der Sigs angezeigt.


 
Die Höhe ist erzwungen, dass erspart den Stress der Motzerei, wenn jemand mal wieder uneinsichtig um jeden Pixel kämpft. ^^


----------



## kmf (28. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Höhe ist erzwungen, dass erspart den Stress der Motzerei, wenn jemand mal wieder uneinsichtig um jeden Pixel kämpft. ^^


Und das bedeutet?

Klick bitte mal auf meine Sig.

Wenn das so bleibt, dann kann ich auch drauf verzichten.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet?



Was da steht.



> Klick bitte mal auf meine Sig.



Hab ich vorhin schon.



> Wenn das so bleibt, dann kann ich auch drauf verzichten.



Ist leider erstmal nicht zu ändern.


----------



## kmf (28. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was da steht.


 *hust* Wieviele Zeilen?



[...]




			
				ZAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ist leider erstmal nicht zu ändern.


Ist net wahr?  

Woher plötzlich der Geiz?


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> *hust* Wieviele Zeilen?



Maximale Pixelhöhe: 84px - das entspricht 5 Zeilen a Schriftgröße 2 Pixel, also den bisherigen Regeln - nur jetzt halt erzwungen.



> Woher plötzlich der Geiz?



Hab ich doch erläutert. 

Btw. das Bild in deiner Signatur hat eine Höhe von 60px. Ohne den Spoiler-Tag würde es also locker passen.


----------



## kmf (28. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Maximale Pixelhöhe: 84px - das entspricht 5 Zeilen a Schriftgröße 2 Pixel, also den bisherigen Regeln - nur jetzt halt erzwungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, jetzt hab ichs kapiert. 

Ohne Spoiler-Tag kommt mir meine Sig arg protzig vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Ja, du kommst ja auch auf deine Beiträge, deine Themen etc. - das ist nicht das Problem. Ich richte das nachher mal ein.
> 
> Edith sagt, dass es unter "Nützliche Links" jetzt den Punkt "Eigene Alben" gibt.


 
Jop, klappt super, danke, Falk.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> Ist net wahr?



Ist Work-in-Progress, wird aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit so bleiben
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...eln-neu-uberarbeitung-der-signaturregeln.html



> Woher plötzlich der Geiz?


Auslöser findet sich hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ht-ihr-den-momentanen-zustand-des-forums.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Wie sieht es denn aus mit einem Hinweis, dass sich das Postfach langsam füllt (also der ab 90% voll Hinweise wie bei der alten Version)?
Irgendwie nervt das, wenn man eine Profilnachricht schreiben muss oder bekommt, weil man keine PNs mehr verschicken kann.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus mit einem Hinweis, dass sich das Postfach langsam füllt (also der ab 90% voll Hinweise wie bei der alten Version)?
> Irgendwie nervt das, wenn man eine Profilnachricht schreiben muss oder bekommt, weil man keine PNs mehr verschicken kann.




Ja das frag ich mich auch 

Währe schön wenn es das geben würde!


----------



## Markusretz (4. August 2011)

Eine Anregung hätte ich auch noch
(Weis nicht, ob dies mit VB4 zu tun hat, aber ich schreib es trotzdem mal hier her)

Und zwar wird bei den Mails mit den Email-Benachrichtigungen für neue Antworten immer in der ersten Zeile nach der Begrüßung eine extrem lange Textpassage verwendet
Dies stört zwar nicht direkt, aber es hat den nachteil, dass dies teilweise über zwei Zeilen angezeigt wird und somit der Link auf den neuesten Beitrag von Benachrichtigung zu Benachrichtigung in der Zeile (=höhe) wandert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Anschauen der neusten Beiträge nutze ich immer diese Email-Benachrichtigungen. Dabei klicke ich im ersten Beitrag den Link an, dann auf löschen, dann wieder auf den Link usw.
Bei sagen wir mal rund 12 Emails ist dies sehr nervig, dass die Zeile für den Link immer um eine Zeile nach oben bzw. unten springt.

Im Nachbarforum Hardwareluxx ist die erste Zeile nach der Begrüßung kürzer und dadurch entsteht diese Problem nicht.


Wäre es daher evtl. nicht möglich den Text etwas zu verkürzen, damit er bei der 1680er Auflösung in eine Zeile passt?


Gruß
Markus


----------



## taks (4. August 2011)

Beim Bilderupload über eine URL kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, dass das Bild zu gross ist. Die von mir versuchten Bilder waren aber immer kleiner als 30kB 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (4. August 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Beim Bilderupload über eine URL kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, dass das Bild zu gross ist. Die von mir versuchten Bilder waren aber immer kleiner als 30kB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sollte nicht mehr kommen - für GIF war das Limit arg klein


----------



## taks (4. August 2011)

Jop, klappt wieder. Danke Scxhön 


_edit: 
Das Bild sollte eigfentlich nicht mit -.-_


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2011)

Vielleicht könnte man bitte zu dieser Forenausschluss-Funktion in der Suche noch das Forum Kammerspiele hinzufügen?

Denn das ist schon irgendwie sehr nervig wenn die Hälfte der neuen Beiträge nur aus diesem Forum stammt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (13. August 2011)

Gibt es nen Grund, dass das Forum in der letzten viertel/halben Stunde extrem langsam ist und teilweise weder die PCGH noch die PCGHX Seite aufrufbar ist?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2011)

Ja, der DE-CIX saugt, also der deutsche Internetknoten. Das sagt die Technik.

 "Problem liegt am DE-CIX. Aussage unseres Providers IPX: Ein Provider hat mist gebaut, aktuell liegt der Traffic des DE-CIX bei weniger als 50% des normalen Wertes..."


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2011)

Jop, inzwischen ist es wieder OK, vorhin hab ich mal 30 Minuten warten müssen, ehe eine Seite aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## Own3r (13. August 2011)

Ich hatte gestern ein paar Fehler mit der Seite, wobei dann ein Datenbank Error angezeigt wurde. Ich hoffe mal, dass das jetzt nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. August 2011)

Sagmal wärs möglich dass man die Farben wieder etwas dunkler macht oder ein alternatives Design anbietet (altes Design)
Das wär doch die Lösung


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2011)

Keine dunkleren Farben, so wie es ist, ist es OK, ein guter Kontrast.
Will ich miesen Kontrast und grau, gehe ich ins Luxx.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sagmal wärs möglich dass man die Farben wieder etwas dunkler macht oder ein alternatives Design anbietet (altes Design)
> Das wär doch die Lösung


 
Das alte Design hatte auch sehr viel helle Farben (also #fff ) nur vermutlich ist das nicht so aufgefallen, da die Blautöne deutlich dunkler waren und die Trennlinien vielleicht etwas deutlicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

Was ist den jetzt mit der Schriftart passiert und wieso sehen die Smileys so kaputt aus?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2011)

Sieht doch alles ganz normal aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

Die Smileys sind schon wieder abgeschnitten und die Schriftart ist nicht Verdana.
Was ist da wieder kaputt gegangen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. August 2011)

Wo ist da was abgeschnitten?
Ja dunkleres Blau FTW ;D
@ghost Kontrast Ja genau 
Da hab ich auf nem Blattpapier mehr Kontrast


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2011)

Dreh halt deinen Monitor etwas dunkler. 
Im Thread wurde schon ein paar mal gesagt, dass sich an der Farbgebung hier nichts ändern wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

So, ich hab mal Verdana erzwungen, aber kein Unterschied.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. August 2011)

Ich sag ja 2. Design zur Auswahl


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

Sagt bescheid, wenn das hier wieder repariert ist, solange gehe ich ins Luxx.


----------



## Falk (14. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sagt bescheid, wenn das hier wieder repariert ist, solange gehe ich ins Luxx.


 
Kannst du mal einen kompletten Screenshot anfertigen? Aus dem Ausschnitt kann ich leider das Schrift-Problem nicht erkennen. Browser-Zoom auf 0? Und welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich sag ja 2. Design zur Auswahl


 
Verschiedene Designs wurden auch schon mehrfach abgelehnt


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verschiedene Designs wurden auch schon mehrfach abgelehnt


 
Dann muss man eben daraus das Beste für sich machen.
Ist aber auch verständlich, dass die Administration gegen zwei Styles ist, bei einem Update muss man dann immer die doppelte Arbeit machen, sofern an den Templates was geändert ist.


----------



## Falk (14. August 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ist aber auch verständlich, dass die Administration gegen zwei Styles ist, bei einem Update muss man dann immer die doppelte Arbeit machen, sofern an den Templates was geändert ist.



Ja, das in der Tat der Hauptgrund - und der Zeitaufwand dafür ist nicht zu unterschätzen, vor allem wenn sich Styles stärker unterscheiden als nur in den Farben.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. August 2011)

Es könnte sich auch ein begabter Forenuser für "Greasemonkey" ein passendes Design schreiben


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2011)

Oder ein nicht so begabter versuchst es selbst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen kompletten Screenshot anfertigen? Aus dem Ausschnitt kann ich leider das Schrift-Problem nicht erkennen. Browser-Zoom auf 0? Und welchen Browser benutzt du?


 
Ich hab zwei Screens gemacht.
Auf der Startseite ist links alles OK, also bei den Bezeichnungen für die Foren, doch rechts, bei den Threadtiteln und den zuletzt geposteten Antworten wirkt das alles gequetscht (das war eben vorher nicht so).

Das gleiche bei dem Antwort Fenster, die Smileys rechts wirken gequetscht, sind verkleinert als normal.


Schaue ich mir dagegen ein anderes Forum an (das ganz in grau ist ) wird dort alles korrekt angezeigt, also kann ich die Browser (Chrome und Firefox, beide ausprobiert) ausschließen.


----------



## Falk (14. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Screens gemacht.
> Auf der Startseite ist links alles OK, also bei den Bezeichnungen für die Foren, doch rechts, bei den Threadtiteln und den zuletzt geposteten Antworten wirkt das alles gequetscht (das war eben vorher nicht so).
> 
> Das gleiche bei dem Antwort Fenster, die Smileys rechts wirken gequetscht, sind verkleinert als normal.
> ...


 
Drück doch trotzdem mal spaßeshalber STRG+0 - dein Screenshot sieht aus wie eine Zoomstufe runter, und das speichern die Browser URL-Spezifisch und nicht global. Deswegen können andere Seiten auch andere Zoomstufen haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

Ich hab die Browser mal komplett entsorgt und dann neu installiert.
Jetzt sieht es wieder normal aus.
War also doch ein Bug bei den Browsern, aber wieso dann bei Firefox und Chrome gleichzeitig?


PS:
Und noch was:
Kommt noch mal wieder der Hinweis, dass sich das Postfach langsam füllt?
Also ab 90% ein Hinweis, wie bei der alten Version?


----------



## Falk (14. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab die Browser mal komplett entsorgt und dann neu installiert.
> Jetzt sieht es wieder normal aus.
> War also doch ein Bug bei den Browsern, aber wieso dann bei Firefox und Chrome gleichzeitig?


Tja, manchmal passieren solche Dinge - geändert haben wir nichts, deswegen hätte es mich gewundert, wenn das Problem von uns ausgegangen wäre.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> PS:
> Und noch was:
> Kommt noch mal wieder der Hinweis, dass sich das Postfach langsam füllt?
> Also ab 90% ein Hinweis, wie bei der alten Version?


 
Vielleicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Tja, manchmal passieren solche Dinge - geändert haben wir nichts, deswegen hätte es mich gewundert, wenn das Problem von uns ausgegangen wäre.



Fand ich aber schon komisch, weil das einfach so passierte, ohne dass ich was gemacht habe und dann habe ich eben zum Vergleich den anderen Browser genommen und da sah das genauso aus, daher hab ich mich gewundert, wie das passieren kann.


----------



## Squatrat (15. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verschiedene Designs wurden auch schon mehrfach abgelehnt


 
Leider.

Ich will noch immer das Alte zurück.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. August 2011)

Dann musst du eben das neue CSS mit deinem eigenen Überschreiben, damit kann man so einiges anstellen.


----------



## Squatrat (15. August 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann musst du eben das neue CSS mit deinem eigenen Überschreiben, damit kann man so einiges anstellen.


 
Leider habe ich dazu weder Zeit noch Talent.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2011)

Weiß nicht ob es schon genannt wurde, aber die Funktion "Zu einer Gruppe hinzufügen" von Bildern aus einem Album scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Das Bild wird in der IG dann nicht angezeigt.


----------



## taks (22. August 2011)

Bei der Schnellsuche werden neuerdings auch Pinnwandeinträge mitangezeigt. Absichtlich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_edit: der Suchbegriff war "Highscore"_


----------



## Falk (23. August 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Bei der Schnellsuche werden neuerdings auch Pinnwandeinträge mitangezeigt. Absichtlich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, die neue Suchfunktion beinhaltet das.


----------



## Jimini (26. August 2011)

Mir wurde soeben fäschlicherweise die Errungenschaft "1 Jahr dabei" gutgeschrieben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2011)

Öhm was ist mit dem Bilderupload los, kein Multiupload mehr?? oO

Edit: Habs war nur auf "einfach Ansicht" warum kann man von da aus nicht umschalten??


----------



## Falk (26. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm was ist mit dem Bilderupload los, kein Multiupload mehr?? oO
> 
> Edit: Habs war nur auf "einfach Ansicht" warum kann man von da aus nicht umschalten??



Eigentlich musst du es vorher schon mal auf die einfache Ansicht umgestellt haben - das geht im Kontrollzentrum, da kann man wählen welcher Upload verwendet werden soll.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2011)

Naja ich hatte es irgw. im Upload ausversehen auf einfache Ansicht umgestellt, habs aber nicht gemerkt und mich gewundert,
aber warum kann man von "Komplexer" zu einfacher aber nicht umgekehrt??


----------



## Koyote (29. August 2011)

Hallo,
da die "Gefällt mir" Funktion eingeführt wird, wäre es doch an der Zeit die "Gut gemacht " Post's im Tagebuchbereich zu stoppen. Man könnte also die Regel einführen, das wenn einem das Update des Tagebucherstellers gefällt, man "Gefällt mir" drückt und nicht das Tagebuch zuspamt. Hilfestellungen, Kritik usw. soll natürlich erhalten bleiben, aber das "Toll gemacht" gespamme sollte unterbunden werden.


----------



## Squatrat (29. August 2011)

Mittlerweile erinnert mich die Seite immer mehr an Facebook.

Langsam reicht es dann.


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2011)

Bitte streicht das Herz-Logo, wirkt einfach zu softy.


----------



## DaStash (29. August 2011)

Die "Gefällt mir" Funktion find ich gut aber kann man nicht als Symbol einen Daumen nach oben nehmen? Irgendwie passt das Herz einfach nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Falk (29. August 2011)

Haben jetzt kurzerhand den entsprechenden Smiley genommen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. August 2011)

Oh was?
Keine Herzchen mehr?   
Also mit gefielen die Herzchen!! 

Naja Scherz beiseite, es passt hier wirklich nicht so recht her und wirkte etwas lächerlich.


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Haben jetzt kurzerhand den entsprechenden Smiley genommen



Schon besser, dieses homo-erotische Herz war doch etwas "unpassend".


----------



## Own3r (29. August 2011)

Ich finde die "Gefällt mir"-Funktion ein bisschen zu objektiv, denn dann "gefällt" einem ja so vieles hier im Forum. 
Ein "Danke" wäre meiner Meinung nach hilfreicher für Forum, da so Beiträge, die auch einen guten Lösungsansatz, eine Lösung oder eine gute Erklärung usw. beinhalten, hervorgehoben werden.


----------



## Squatrat (29. August 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich finde die "Gefällt mir"-Funktion ein bisschen zu objektiv, denn dann "gefällt" einem ja so vieles hier im Forum.
> Ein "Danke" wäre meiner Meinung nach hilfreicher für Forum, da so Beiträge, die auch einen guten Lösungsansatz, eine Lösung oder eine gute Erklärung usw. beinhalten, hervorgehoben werden.



Dem stimme ich zu.

Nein ich drücke nicht "Gefällt mir".


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich finde die "Gefällt mir"-Funktion ein bisschen zu objektiv, denn dann "gefällt" einem ja so vieles hier im Forum.
> Ein "Danke" wäre meiner Meinung nach hilfreicher für Forum, da so Beiträge, die auch einen guten Lösungsansatz, eine Lösung oder eine gute Erklärung usw. beinhalten, hervorgehoben werden.


 
Das "Gefällt mir" soll vorallem Spam Beiträge reduzieren wie "tolles Tagebuch " "Schönes Review" usw. "Danke" wäre da nicht so passend.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2011)

Das war jetzt genau das, was ich im entsprechenden Thread gesagt habe. 

Ein Danke ist ja fast nur bei den News passend.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. August 2011)

Was der Button im Laberfred zu suchen hat ist mir trotzdem unverständlich! 

Für mich ist das wie eine eine vereinfachte Threat-Bewertung ... wo bleibt der "Gefällt mir nicht"-Button? 

Wie ist das eigentlich in Tagebüchern ... wird dann jeder "Toll! Haste supi dupi gemacht"-Post als Spam geahndet? Sorry, aber hier wird es immer suspekter!


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2011)

Ist doch gut, der spam ist echt enorm, da wird selbst super gepostet wenn der te zeigt, das dellen im case sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich in Tagebüchern ... wird dann jeder "Toll! Haste supi dupi gemacht"-Post als Spam geahndet?



Den Regeln zu Folge müsste er das eigentlich jetzt schon.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. August 2011)

Na dann wünsche ich euch in Zukunft viel Spass beim Aufräumen!


----------



## Whoosaa (30. August 2011)

Meckern auf hohem Niveau: Anstatt “PCGH_Thilo, Hugo78, Malloy und 3 andere haben "Gefällt mir" geklickt.“ fände ich “PCGH_Thilo, Hugo78, Malloy und 3 anderen gefällt dieser Post.“ besser. Nur so als Idee.


----------



## Falk (30. August 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Meckern auf hohem Niveau: Anstatt “PCGH_Thilo, Hugo78, Malloy und 3 andere haben "Gefällt mir" geklickt.“ fände ich “PCGH_Thilo, Hugo78, Malloy und 3 anderen gefällt dieser Post.“ besser. Nur so als Idee.


 
Ja, klingt besser - habe die Phrasen entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## xTc (3. September 2011)

Kann man die "Gefällt mir" Funktion - wenn man es in seinen eigenen Threads möchte - abschalten?


----------



## Falk (3. September 2011)

xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die "Gefällt mir" Funktion - wenn man es in seinen eigenen Threads möchte - abschalten?



Nein, derzeit nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit zu sehen, wieviele Leute einen Thread abonniert haben?

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass mein -vermeintlich? unpopuläres?- Tagebuch (magere 183 Posts) schon satte 40k Hits hatte (d.h. z.B. 20% als dieser Thread hier  ). Jetzt würde mich natürlich interessieren, ob tatsächlich jeder der ca. 40 aktiven Poster im Schnitt sechsmal pro Post reingeklickt hat (), oder ob da noch die halbe Community heimlich mitließt.


----------



## xTc (3. September 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Nein, derzeit nicht.


 
Kann man die Benachrichtigung dafür den abschalten?


----------



## turbosnake (4. September 2011)

Habe "1 Jahr dabei" bekommen. Was falsch ist da ich erst seit März hier bin.


----------



## Falk (4. September 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Kann man die Benachrichtigung dafür den abschalten?



Leider auch nicht. 



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Habe "1 Jahr dabei" bekommen. Was falsch ist da ich erst seit März hier bin.


 
Ich glaube, wir sollten das System irgendwann mal abschalten - wirklich etwas bringen tut es ja nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. September 2011)

Kann man irgendwie die "Danke"-Funktion bei User News wieder einschalten?
Ich tue mich persönlich schwer den "Gefällt mir" Button bei manchen User News zu drücken und würde lieber ein "Danke" unter dem Motto "gut zu wissen" abgeben!


----------



## b0s (5. September 2011)

Ich benutze eine höhere Anzahl angezeigter Beiträge pro Seite als der Standard (10) es vorgibt und zwar 30. 

Dadurch funktionieren Links von anderen Usern nicht, welche auf einen Beitrag innerhalb eines Themas verweisen, da die Seitenzahl nicht stimmt.

Gibts irgend ne Chance, dass das funktionieren kann? Ist nämlich schon schade, wenn man den entsprechenden Beitrag dann immer mühselig von Hand suchen muss oder gleich aufgibt weil es 1xx Seiten sind (anstatt nur 1/3 so viele in meiner Einstellung).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2011)

Eigentlich funktioniert das seit vbb 4 endlich (ein Glück, sonst wäre man nach Streichung der Permalinks aufgeschmissen) und *test* bei mir tut es das auch weiterhin. Die Seitenzahl sollte ignoriert und auch so der Beitrag mit der richtigen Nummer angezeigt werden.


----------



## b0s (5. September 2011)

Ich habe just bevor ich den obigen Beitrag verfasst habe mal wieder das Problem gehabt. Deshalb hab ichs gepostet.
Es war hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/105022-netzteildiskussionsthread-186.html
und zwar der Link in Beitrag #5554

Gerade in einem anderen Thread hats hingegen funktioniert. z.B. hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-203.html Beitrag #6086

Ist mir aber shcon häufiger passiert, dass es mal funktioniert hat, mal nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2011)

Das könnte eine schwierige Suche werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. September 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwie die "Danke"-Funktion bei User News wieder einschalten?
> Ich tue mich persönlich schwer den "Gefällt mir" Button bei manchen User News zu drücken und würde lieber ein "Danke" unter dem Motto "gut zu wissen" abgeben!


 
Wieso tust Du Dich schwer? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "Danke" und "Gefällt mir"? Würdest Du "Danke" drücken, auch wenn Dir eine News nicht gefällt? Würdest Du nicht "Danke" drücken, auch wenn Dir eine News gefällt?


----------



## Falk (5. September 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Ich benutze eine höhere Anzahl angezeigter Beiträge pro Seite als der Standard (10) es vorgibt und zwar 30.
> 
> Dadurch funktionieren Links von anderen Usern nicht, welche auf einen Beitrag innerhalb eines Themas verweisen, da die Seitenzahl nicht stimmt.
> 
> Gibts irgend ne Chance, dass das funktionieren kann? Ist nämlich schon schade, wenn man den entsprechenden Beitrag dann immer mühselig von Hand suchen muss oder gleich aufgibt weil es 1xx Seiten sind (anstatt nur 1/3 so viele in meiner Einstellung).


 
Welchen Browser benutzt du? Irgendwas, was das springen zu Ankern verhindern könnte?


----------



## b0s (5. September 2011)

Opera 11.51.

Euren Aussagen entnehme ich, dass bei euch beide von mir verlinkten Beispiele funktionieren? Oder gehts bei dir auch nicht, ruyven?

Ich weiß nicht was das Ankerspringen beeinflussen könnte, ich hab keine Widgets oder add-ons installiert, ich probier allerdings mal den Urlfilter ganz zu deaktivieren macht keinen Unterschied.

_Edith hat rausgefunden:_ Wenn ich den Link in folgendem Beitrag anklicke:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/105022-netzteildiskussionsthread-186.html
> Beitrag #5554


funktioniert das springen zunächst nicht. Nachdem die viel zu hohe Seitenzahl mit Beitragsnummer angefordert wird, wird sie korrigiert allerdings auf den falschen Wert, nämlich die aktuell letzte Seite. Auch Reload oder Enter in der Adressleiste drücken verändert daran nichts.

Sobald ich aber in der Adresszeile die Seitenzahl beliebig verändere und Enter drücke, funktioniert das springen korrekt.

Ich weiß nicht ob das ein Fehler ist der Boardseitig angegangen werden kann oder obs n Browser Bug ist, aber ich kann mit dem Workaround leben.


----------



## Falk (5. September 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Opera 11.51.
> 
> Euren Aussagen entnehme ich, dass bei euch beide von mir verlinkten Beispiele funktionieren? Oder gehts bei dir auch nicht, ruyven?
> 
> ...



Also bei mir funktioniert es mit Opera 11.50 (ich denke nicht, dass der 11.51 sich da grundlegend anders verhält) problemlos. Es dauert aber eine Zeit, bis die Seite springt (direkt nach dem Öffnen passiert erst mal nichts).


----------



## b0s (5. September 2011)

Mit 11.50 wars dasselbe bei mir (hab vorgestern erst geupdatet).

Bei mir springt der ja auch einmal, allerdings zur falschen Seite und dann bleibt er dort. Danach warten bringt keine Veränderung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2011)

Also bei mir (ebenfalls 11.50) funktioniert dein Beispiel problemlos. Auch unabhängig davon, ob ich meine normale Einstellung von 40 Posts/Seite verwende, oder auf 10 Posts/Seite runtergehe, d.h. es hat auch nichts mit der Richtung oder der Einstellung des Postenden zu tun. Der Sprung findet bei mir sogar so schnell statt, das zum Teil nicht einmal die Seite aufgebaut wird.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. September 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wieso tust Du Dich schwer? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "Danke" und "Gefällt mir"? Würdest Du "Danke" drücken, auch wenn Dir eine News nicht gefällt? Würdest Du nicht "Danke" drücken, auch wenn Dir eine News gefällt?


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es mir nur so geht, aber ein "gefällt mir" zeigt, (wie es der Name schon sagt) dass mir der Inhalt gefällt.
Als Beispiel einer aktuellen News wäre z.B. die hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...axy-tab-7-7-durch-einstweilige-vefuegung.html
Da würde ich lieber ein "Danke" abgeben, da ich keineswegs das Verbot gut finde, allerdings ich diese News schon interessant finde.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich damit sagen will.


----------



## Falk (5. September 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es mir nur so geht, aber ein "gefällt mir" zeigt, (wie es der Name schon sagt) dass mir der Inhalt gefällt.
> Als Beispiel einer aktuellen News wäre z.B. die hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...axy-tab-7-7-durch-einstweilige-vefuegung.html
> Da würde ich lieber ein "Danke" abgeben, da ich keineswegs das Verbot gut finde, allerdings ich diese News schon interessant finde.
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich damit sagen will.


 
"Danke" kann man auch falsch verstehen - Danke Apple, dass sie ein Verkaufsverbot erwirkt haben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. September 2011)

Das schon, aber afaik stand dort:
"Folgende User bedankten sich für diesen nützlichen Beitrag" oder so ähnlich!
Naja, kann auch sein, dass nur ich mich damit besser gefühlt habe...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2011)

Wenn ich an die Zeit des alten News-Bewertungssystem auf der Main zurückdenke, dann lässt sich dieses Dilemma leider nicht lösen. Einige Leute benoten den Inhalt einer News, andere Leute die Bedeutung einer News und wieder andere den Stil - egal, was für ein Bewertungssystem du ihnen anbietest


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

Mal noch eine Frage zur "gefällt mir" Funktion @admins:

Dient der Zähler rechts oben über dem Thread eigentlich nur der Übersicht (wofür auch immer man die brauchen sollte), oder werden Threads tatsächlich nach der Zahl der likes in ihnen gerankt? Es gibt nämlich durchaus welche, wo Kritik am Thread(ersteller) Zustimmung erhält.


----------



## Falk (6. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Frage zur "gefällt mir" Funktion @admins:
> 
> Dient der Zähler rechts oben über dem Thread eigentlich nur der Übersicht (wofür auch immer man die brauchen sollte), oder werden Threads tatsächlich nach der Zahl der likes in ihnen gerankt? Es gibt nämlich durchaus welche, wo Kritik am Thread(ersteller) Zustimmung erhält.


 
Die "Likes" beziehen sich immer auf ein Posting, nicht auf den Thread. Dadurch kann es auch passieren, dass der Kritik am Threadersteller entsprechende Klicks bekommt, aber begründete, gute Kritik ist ja nichts, wo andere nicht zustimmen können sollten.

Die Reihenfolge im Thread selbst wird durch die Likes nicht beeinflusst, aber man kann direkt zum Posting mit den meisten Likes springen - das ist die Funktion dieser Anzeige. Beispiel Problemthread: Threadersteller hat Problem, auf Seite 3 des Threads wird dieses gelöst. Der nächste User mit dem selben Problem findet zwar das Startposting, muss sich nun aber durch alle "das Problem hab ich auch"-Postings hangeln, bis er zur Lösung kommt. Davon ausgehend, dass das Posting mit den meisten Likes die Lösung enthält kann er direkt dort hinspringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*Was ist das denn für eine Werbung mitten im Post?* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Die Werbung wird ja immer penetranter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (7. September 2011)

Welcher Browser? Und das aus deinem Posting von gestern ist schlicht eine Umfrage des Vermarkters, die als Layer ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Immer Google Chrome.

Muss aber ein Vermarkter mitten im Post auf sich aufmerksam machen?


----------



## Falk (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Immer Google Chrome.
> 
> Muss aber ein Vermarkter mitten im Post auf sich aufmerksam machen?


 Scheint, als hielten die das für eine gute Idee - wir beeinflussen die Platzierung der Werbung nicht, sondern schlagen nur Alarm wenn es offensichtliche Fehler gibt (wie auf deinem 2. Screenshot).


----------



## Gast1111 (7. September 2011)

Und warum gibts jetzt in PNs Werbung (Dirt 3 mit AMD Grakas?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und warum gibts jetzt in PNs Werbung (Dirt 3 mit AMD Grakas?)


 
Jop, hatte ich anfangs auch, nur in PNs, nicht im normalen Betrieb, wollte aber keinen Screen von einer PN machen. 
Doch dann hab ich die Werbung auch im Forum entdeckt.


----------



## Falk (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, hatte ich anfangs auch, nur in PNs, nicht im normalen Betrieb, wollte aber keinen Screen von einer PN machen.
> Doch dann hab ich die Werbung auch im Forum entdeckt.


 
Kann man jemand davon einen Screenshot posten? (Text gerne Schwärzen) - ich hab es nicht und kann es mir auch gerade nicht vorstellen, wie die Werbung da hin kommt (außer die Einbindung, die es nur in speziellen Unterforen geben sollte, läuft irgendwie Amok).


----------



## Mko (8. September 2011)

Bei mir schiebt sich gerne das obere Werbefenster über die Seite und verhindert damit einen Zugriff auf mein Konto und die anderen Buttons. Das Problem besteht eigentlich schon seit längerem und passiert zufällig, mir scheint zumindest nicht dass es da irgendein Muster gibt.

Edit: Bei Computerbase ist es mir gerade auch aufgefallen


----------



## der_knoben (12. September 2011)

Ist heute irgendwie ziemlich langsam. Auf PCGH und PCGHX.

*Internal Server Error*

 The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
 Please contact the server administrator,  cccadmin@computec.de and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
 More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
  Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny13 with Suhosin-Patch  proxy_html/3.0.0 mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g JRun/4.0 Server at  www.pcgameshardware.de Port 80



*Warnung*: pg_connect() [function.pg-connect]: Unable to connect to PostgreSQL server: could not connect to server: Connection refused     Is the server running on host "ciadb3" and accepting     TCP/IP connections on port 5432? in *[path]/adManagerFreeXMedia.php* (Zeile *23*)

*Warnung*: pg_errormessage() [function.pg-errormessage]: No PostgreSQL link opened yet in *[path]/adManagerFreeXMedia.php* (Zeile *23*)




The web site you are accessing has experienced an unexpected error.
        Please contact the website administrator.     
 
*The request has exceeded the allowable time limit Tag: CFQUERY             *

             Resources:             


[*]Enable Robust Exception Information to provide  greater detail about the source of errors.  In the Administrator, click  Debugging & Logging > Debug Output Settings, and select the  Robust Exception Information option.
[*]Check the ColdFusion documentation to verify that you are using the correct syntax.
[*]Search the Knowledge Base to find a solution to your problem.
 
Browser   Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.9.2.10) Gecko/20100914 Firefox/3.6.10 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) 
Remote Address   77.12.249.48 
Referrer   
Date/Time   12-Sep-11 06:53 PM



*Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your request.*JRun Connector Protocol Error.*


----------



## robbe (12. September 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Ist heute irgendwie ziemlich langsam. Auf PCGH und PCGHX.


 
Is mir auch schon aufgefallen, was is da los?

Die Main ist schon ne weile nicht erreichbar, schätze mal schon mindestens ne halbe Stunde und das Forum war grad auch mal für nen paar Minuten weg.


----------



## der_flamur (12. September 2011)

*Default Page*

  There's no site configured on this host. We apologize, but maybe you wanted some other domain. Please check the URL entered in your browser and try again.
  Here's just some text text for testing purposes:
  Benn Keppchen da der, ke sou d'Mier Dauschen, Feld beschte dén wa. Esou Hämmel néierens fir et, un keen Biereg Nuechtegall dat, iwer fond ke eng. Si welle d'Pied dee. Sou de Mier éiweg d'Kamäiner, ugedon Himmel all en. Dé nët koum d'Vioule. Fir ma'n Margréitchen an, Monn Léift wär an.
  Do ma'n drun goung wou, d'Sonn Grénge Blummen si ons. Fir de Stréi zënter d'Vioule. Aus wait néierens do, am huet Blénkeg nei. Vu sinn engem Freiesch sin, ze och d'Pan d'Mier blénken, vill iw'rem iweral rem do. Onser brommt genuch hu ons.
  Gét drun jéngt am. Beschéngt verstoppen d'Meereische da wär. Mat ke rout Duerf d'Sonn. Sou Ierd stolz schéinen si.
  Wa dem brét gudden d'Kirmes. Ston Gesträich jo rem, gei wuel goung un. Ass un aremt kréien. En dem Halm voll. Un all Monn gréng.
  Hun Blénkeg beschte ke. De durch d'Kanner dén. En mat d'Blumme löschteg laanscht. Wuel Dall Hemecht nei et, Benn Schiet Minutt mä sou. Geet ston gewalteg bei wa, Eisen schlon laanscht ze hie.
  Aus en kréien beschéngt. Ons op Heck Blieder. As Léift Hämmel muerges nun, en Feld wellen Hämmel get. Päift wielen laacht no gét. De wär schléit löschteg. Bei mä keng éiweg Fielse, wa Lann Engel iw'rem ons. D'Loft blénken schaddreg wa bei, wielen Hämmel ons ze.
  Fir wäit kréien jo. All si d'Pied d'Vioule schéinste, mir hu zënter nozegon. Fu wee voll Säiten, un och Biereg meescht. Ze Ierd fort d'Loft déi. Benn d'Meereische et gin, frou nozegon hie ze, Fläiß jeitzt déi un.
  Fu rëm keng Völkerbond, brét Dauschen ons op. Sou si d'Land Gesträich hannendrun, net si erem schéinen. Gei mä Mier d'Pan, eraus schéinste ke nei. Hie en d'Welt iweral d'Kanner. Mä oft durch Blummen.
  Get deser nozegon da. Ech op hire Wand. Ké hie Frot Hemecht, rëm wuel lait engem do. Sin op Well d'Natur Milliounen. Wa engem éiweg dén, rei un onser d'Loft, den Monn Grénge da. As aremt dämpen gei.
  Wee d'Wise duurch et, dem wielen beschéngt Nuechtegall si. Am sin kille séngt, Himmel néierens hu wou. Hire duerch zwëschen wee hu. Scholl Riesen net ze. Mä denkt d'Wise dir. Ke blo riede gudden.


Ist das jetzt die neue PCGH-Website?


----------



## Malkav85 (12. September 2011)

Ich glaub eher, das ist ein Gedicht/Märchen in Altdeutsch


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. September 2011)

Der Test-Text ist ganz in luxemburgisch verfasst, das verwirrt mich doch ein wenig. 

Nur die Sätze ergeben absolut keinen Sinn, und müssten irgendwie neu zusammen gefügt werden.  

Luxemburgisch ist übrigens meine Muttersprache.

Ich komme immer noch nicht auf die Main..

Mfg

*Klappt wieder !*


----------



## simpel1970 (13. September 2011)

Hat sich da jemand "Unbefugtes" an der PCGH Seite zu schaffen gemacht?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. September 2011)

Ja, wenn man eine Zombie-Abfrage als "unbefugt" bezeichnet, dann schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Was ist das denn wieder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (16. September 2011)

Sieht aus wie ein kleines Werbelayer. 

Wir bestimmen die Werbung leider nicht selbst. Und die Werbetreibenden/Vermarkter sind eben der Meinung, dass solche Formen von Werbung zu den besten Umsätzen führen (ich gehe davon aus, dass die entsprechenden Firmen dazu passenden Statistiken haben). Sprich: es gibt Leute, die solche Banner anklicken und dann etwas bestellen. 

Ob das in diesem Umfeld hier auch funktioniert - ich weiß es nicht. Aber beeinflussen können wir es direkt auch nicht, außer es gibt ein offensichtliches technisches Problem (wenn da jetzt der schließen-Button nicht funktionieren würde).


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Ob das in diesem Umfeld hier auch funktioniert - ich weiß es nicht. Aber beeinflussen können wir es direkt auch nicht, außer es gibt ein offensichtliches technisches Problem (wenn da jetzt der schließen-Button nicht funktionieren würde).


 
Der Schließ Button geht, ich will aber nur damit ausdrücken, dass noch nie Werbung mitten im Forum war. Jetzt legt sich die Werbung über den Text und blockiert ihn, man ist gezwungen sie zu schließen, damit man weiter lesen kann und das stört mich schon sehr. Schlimm, dass man auf der Main inzwischen diese blöde Werbung erst mal wegklicken muss, damit man die Main überhaupt sehen kann, aber dass sich das jetzt auch im Forum fortsetzt, gibt mir schon sehr zu denken. 

Irgendwann wird es Werbebanner geben, die man zwar immer noch wegklicken kann, trotzdem wird aber dann die Webseite des Banners aufgeben und sich in den Vordergrund schieben.


----------



## Falk (16. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, das liegt nicht direkt in unserer Hand - in einer perfekten Welt könnte man eine Redaktion nur mit Banner + Sky finanzieren, am besten noch die guten alten 468x60, kein Flash. Nur leider leben wir nicht in einer perfekten Welt, in der für solche dezenten Werbeformen genug Geld bezahlt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

Ist mir schon klar, dass für aggressive Werbung mehr gezahlt wird, aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es eben doch eine Grenze.
Es gibt ja schon die Werbebanner, die aufklappen, wenn man mit der Maus drüber kommt und dann ein paar Sekunden brauchen, ehe sie wieder einklappen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. September 2011)

Und es gibt Adblock das wurde entwickelt, um genau solche Werbebelästigungen zu entfernen.  Ich nutze es schon länger, weil ich mich nicht bevormunden lasse was ich zu ertragen habe und da helfen auch keine Bitten dies auf dieser Seite zu deaktivieren, denn nicht jeder erträgt diesen Werbemist! Was kommt denn als nächstes, Werbung nach jedem Seitenwechsel innerhalb des Forums, weil noch aggressiver = noch mehr Geld? Ich glaube kaum das so etwas erwünscht ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

Adblock verhindert doch nicht den Banner, es verhindert nur den Inhalt, wegklicken musst du den Banner trotzdem.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. September 2011)

Ach echt ... und wieso habe ich diese Werbung die du da gepostet hast noch nie gesehen/weggeklickt? 

PS: Mir ging es um Werbung im allgemeinen, diese Werbebanner die sich komplett über eine Seite schieben und dann weggeklickt werden müssen sind natürlich noch schlimmer, aber falls das hier kommen sollte und ich nichts dagegen unternehmen kann bin ich sowieso weg hier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ach echt ... und wieso habe ich diese Werbung die du da gepostet hast noch nie gesehen/weggeklickt?


 
Weil die nicht immer kommt?
Ich hab die auch erst 4x gesehen, aber wer weiß. wenn PCGH da eh keinen Einfluss hat, werden die Werbeleute irgendwann so einen Blödsinn machen, den man nur noch nur fern bleiben ertragen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2011)

Bei einigen Threads steht 1,2,3 ...4. Das ergibt keinen Sinn  da zwischen 3 und 4 nichts fehlt.


----------



## Squatrat (22. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die nicht immer kommt?
> Ich hab die auch erst 4x gesehen, aber wer weiß. wenn PCGH da eh keinen Einfluss hat, werden die Werbeleute irgendwann so einen Blödsinn machen, den man nur noch nur fern bleiben ertragen kann.



Also ich habe Adblock und NoScript.

Und derartige Werbung habe ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gesehen.
Egal bei welcher Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

Mal eine Frage:
Wäre es möglich, die pauschale Kursivstellung in quotes zu deaktivieren? Also entweder gar kein kursiv oder über ein automatisch eingefügtes (und aufhebbares) kursiv-Tag. So wie es jetzt ist, hat man keine Möglichkeit, die Kursivstellung in quotes zu beeinflussen, um z.B. Änderungen im zitierten Bereich zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Oktober 2011)

Kanns sein, dass die maximale Anzahl an PN's vorige Tage runtergesetzt worden ist?
Ich konnte bis vor kurzem PN's verschicken/empfangen, jetzt bin ich auf einmal 255 über dem Limit..


----------



## Falk (11. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kanns sein, dass die maximale Anzahl an PN's vorige Tage runtergesetzt worden ist?
> Ich konnte bis vor kurzem PN's verschicken/empfangen, jetzt bin ich auf einmal 255 über dem Limit..


 
Da hat sich eigentlich nichts geändert - wie viele PNs hast du denn insgesamt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Ist es eigentlich technisch möglich beim Erstellen von Umfragen den Thread erst dann sichtbar im Forum zu haben, wenn die Umfrage komplett ist?
Bisher wird der Thread erstellt/ist vorhanden, sobald mal auf "Thema erstellen" klickt, aber man wird ja erst zur Umfrage geleitet, die man dann erstellen muss, der Thread ist aber schon im Forum sichtbar.

Oder kann man das nur umgehen, indem man das Vorbereitungsforum nutzt?


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Oktober 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Da hat sich eigentlich nichts geändert - wie viele PNs hast du denn insgesamt?


 
"Sie haben insgesamt 1.255 von maximal 1.000 Nachrichten gespeichert."


----------



## Falk (13. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich technisch möglich beim Erstellen von Umfragen den Thread erst dann sichtbar im Forum zu haben, wenn die Umfrage komplett ist?
> Bisher wird der Thread erstellt/ist vorhanden, sobald mal auf "Thema erstellen" klickt, aber man wird ja erst zur Umfrage geleitet, die man dann erstellen muss, der Thread ist aber schon im Forum sichtbar.
> 
> Oder kann man das nur umgehen, indem man das Vorbereitungsforum nutzt?



Das lässt sich nur über das Vorbereitungsforum lösen - ist leider ein grundlegendes Problem des Forums.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> "Sie haben insgesamt 1.255 von maximal 1.000 Nachrichten gespeichert."


 
Schauen wir uns an, sollte eigentlich nicht gehen.


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube kaum das die Leiste vom Gefällt Mit-Button dahin soll, oder?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eher da unten hin, wo sie nicht ist?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze is in diesem Thread bei mir aufgetreten! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-902.html und auch Seite 903
Hardreload mit Strg+F5 hat auch nichts gebracht, daher denke ich is das wohl ein Skriptfail...

Tante €dith meint:
Ok, jetzt wirds komisch...^^ Das ganze passiert bei mir immer beim User smatter ó.Ò Wie zur Hölle kann das sein? xD Zudem muss sein Post der erste auf der Seite sein...^^


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2011)

Hatte auch schon häufiger das Problem wie "Der Maniac". Ist wahrscheinlich ein Skript Fehler.


----------



## Falk (21. Oktober 2011)

Tippe auf Zeichen im Usernamen, die das Javascript durcheinander bringen. Da haben die Entwickler dieses Plugins wohl gepennt...


----------



## Markusretz (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Frage auch zu Vbulletin 4 gehört.

Und zwar fiel mir auf, dass z.B. folgender Artikel Google Android 4.0: Ice Cream Sandwich für Smartphones und Tablets - Video-Update - google, smartphone, tablet-pc, android zwar in der Media-Ruprik geführt wird, aber nicht auf der Hauptseite.
Und nein, ich habe nicht die abgespekte Variante ohne Handynews, sondern die normale unter PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE in den Favoriten.

Die ganzen Applenews erscheinen alle (überlese sie immer), aber gerade die Androidsachen interessieren mich und tauchen leider nicht mehr auf
Weis nicht ob dies so beabsichtigt ist oder ein Fehler vorliegt


Gruß Markus


----------



## Falk (21. Oktober 2011)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Frage auch zu Vbulletin 4 gehört.
> 
> Und zwar fiel mir auf, dass z.B. folgender Artikel Google Android 4.0: Ice Cream Sandwich für Smartphones und Tablets - Video-Update - google, smartphone, tablet-pc, android zwar in der Media-Ruprik geführt wird, aber nicht auf der Hauptseite.
> Und nein, ich habe nicht die abgespekte Variante ohne Handynews, sondern die normale unter PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE in den Favoriten.
> ...


 
Gehört hier in der Tat nicht direkt hin, aber schau mal in die linke Spalte der Startseite. Das ist der Kompromiss, nachdem viele Leser keine Smartphone-News in der eigentlichen Newsliste haben wollten.


----------



## Markusretz (21. Oktober 2011)

Oh. Danke für den Tip. 
Dachte der Kompromiss ist die andere Hauptseite ohne Smartphone News.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Oktober 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Schauen wir uns an, sollte eigentlich nicht gehen.


 
Ist jetzt 9 Tage her - hat sich da was getan? Bin nämlich immer noch 255 über dem "Limit", und kriege ständig Emails, dass mir jemand 'ne PN schreiben will, aber es net kann.. will auch eigentlich keine PN's löschen. Also?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

Dann lösch deine PNs, ich habe nur 1000 frei und muss ständig löschen, wieso du mehr als 1000 hast, ist mir ein Rätsel, nur die Mods haben mehr als 1000.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man eine PN bekommt, kommt ja die Meldung ob man sie im neuen Tab öffnen möchte, allerdings funktioniert das im Opera nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2011)

Dann stell die Meldung halt ab, oder willst du es so?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung wie ich es abstellen sollte.

Es lag am Popupblocker warum auch immer das geblockt wurde,  ich hab kein Plan.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2011)

Das geht irgendwo im Kontrollzentrum.


----------



## Clonemaster (24. Oktober 2011)

Weiß nicht ob der Thread richtig ist, aber ich fänd ne 
digitale Uhrzeitanzeige rechts vom PCGH Logo nice,
da ist eh noch viel Platz ;D


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß nicht ob der Thread richtig ist, aber ich fänd ne
> digitale Uhrzeitanzeige rechts vom PCGH Logo nice,
> da ist eh noch viel Platz ;D



Wozu, hast doch eine auf dem desktop?

MfG


----------



## Clonemaster (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich, sowie die meiste Zeit, den Browser im Vollbild habe, muss ich immer erst f11 drücken. Auch wenn nicht, spar ich mir den Blick nach rechts unten. Man kann nie genug Uhren haben


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Taskleiste ausgeblendet?! Ich habe meine zT komplett ausgeschaltet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Mal eben den Mauszeiger nach unten ziehen, damit sich die Taskleiste einblenden kann, ist ja nicht zuviel. Eine extra Uhr ist unnötig.
Außerdem ist unten ja eine...



> Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +2. Es ist jetzt 13:59 Uhr.


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mal eben den Mauszeiger nach unten ziehen, damit sich die Taskleiste einblenden kann, ist ja nicht zuviel. Eine extra Uhr ist unnötig.
> Außerdem ist unten ja eine...


Oder man macht nen extra Uhren-Thread auf, postet bei Bedarf und sieht dann auf die Minute genau wie spät es ist. 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oder man macht nen extra Uhren-Thread auf, postet bei Bedarf und sieht dann auf die Minute genau wie spät es ist.
> 
> MfG


 
Oder man postet einfach irgendwo rein und schaut dann, welche Uhrzeit bei dem Post steht. 
Ich mache das immer so, ich hab ein mieses Zeitgefühl.


----------



## Falk (24. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder man postet einfach irgendwo rein und schaut dann, welche Uhrzeit bei dem Post steht.
> Ich mache das immer so, ich hab ein mieses Zeitgefühl.


 
Das ist also das Geheimnis hinter deinen ganzen Postings...

Bevor die Diskussion hier ausartet: eine zusätzliche Uhr wird es nicht geben im Forum.


----------



## Clonemaster (27. Oktober 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Das ist also das Geheimnis hinter deinen ganzen Postings...
> 
> Bevor die Diskussion hier ausartet: eine zusätzliche Uhr wird es nicht geben im Forum.


 
Schade, ich bin immer noch überzeugt davon ! Ich hätte sie so nötig  ^^


----------



## Own3r (13. November 2011)

Seit neustem habe ich eine solche Leiste auf jeder Forenseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das jetzt neuste Mode, die Werbung aufdringlich unter der Forumleiste zu platzieren? Ich finde, dass das schon etwas zu weit geht, zumal auf diese Werbung PCGH ganz sicher einen Einfluss hat (und auch anders platzieren kann).


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

Das geht ja noch, bei mir platziert sich die Werbung mal wieder mitten im Post, jedes Mal extra wegklicken, damit ich den Post überhaupt lesen kann, grenzt schon an Frechheit.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. November 2011)

Ich kann die Werbung nichmal wegklicken, und AdBlock bekommts auch net geschissen... selbst mit nem extra Filter!


----------



## Falk (18. November 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Seit neustem habe ich eine solche Leiste auf jeder Forenseite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Diese Einblendung sehen jetzt nur noch Gäste, die nicht eingeloggt sind.


----------



## Own3r (18. November 2011)

Vielen Dank Falk! 

Jetzt ist es endlich wieder beim Alten. Die Einblendung hat schon sehr gestört.


----------



## Falk (18. November 2011)

Immer gerne doch - wenn wir bessere Lösungen finden sind wir dem aufgeschlossen, nur machen die Werbeeinblendungen den Betrieb des Forums überhaupt erst möglich. Komplett darauf verzichten können wir also nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Wie wird eingentlich die Werbung "gezählt"?
Aufrufe oder nur durch draufklicken?


----------



## Falk (18. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie wird eingentlich die Werbung "gezählt"?
> Aufrufe oder nur durch draufklicken?


 
Lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen. Es gibt Werbemittel, da zählt wenn möglichst viele draufklicken, dann gibt es "Image"-Kampagnen, wo es nur darum geht, dass möglichst viele die Botschaft wahrnehmen und dann gibt es Affiliate-Programme, bei denen es geht, dass der User am Ende etwas bestellt.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

Ich habe dieses Leiste jetzt obwohl ich eingeloogt bin!
Benutze Opera mit Ghostery  und Opera Adblock(macht keinen Unterschied ob an oder aus: Werbung habe ich in beiden Fällen keine).


----------



## Falk (19. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Leiste jetzt obwohl ich eingeloogt bin!
> Benutze Opera mit Ghostery  und Opera Adblock(macht keinen Unterschied ob an oder aus: Werbung habe ich in beiden Fällen keine).


 
Ja, gab noch ein Problem, hatte es nicht auf beide Webserver gepackt. Sollte jetzt nicht mehr erscheinen (wenn doch funktioniert die Überprüfung auf die Gruppen nicht richtig, das müsste ich mir dann aber am Montag anschauen)


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Ist jetzt nicht mehr da.
Dafür habe ich bei einem Thema immer dieses komisch Aussehen der Ttitelspalte!
War/ist dieser  Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...net-router-ethernet-pc-wlan-touchpad-usw.html gewesen!


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist nochwas aufgefallen.
Man sieht im Editor leider keinen Spoiler Button, das verwirrt einige und sie wissen nicht wie sie Spoiler machen sollen!


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2011)

Aus irgendeinem (für mich unersichtlichen) Grund, ist der Namen und die Zeitangabe manchmal zu weit unten. (siehe Bild)
Hängt aber anscheinend irgendwie mit den Seitenzahlen dahinter zusammen.
Ist zwar nicht so tragisch, aber wenn einem von euch mal langweilig ist, könntet ihr es ja mal anschauen ^^

ps: ist mit Opera und IE das gleiche Problem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (12. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir ist nochwas aufgefallen.
> Man sieht im Editor leider keinen Spoiler Button, das verwirrt einige und sie wissen nicht wie sie Spoiler machen sollen!



Werde bei Gelegenheit da mal für einen passenden Button sorgen - ggf. aber auch erst mit dem nächsten vB-Update, mit dem ein neuer Editor kommt.



taks schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinem (für mich unersichtlichen) Grund, ist der Namen und die Zeitangabe manchmal zu weit unten. (siehe Bild)
> Hängt aber anscheinend irgendwie mit den Seitenzahlen dahinter zusammen.
> Ist zwar nicht so tragisch, aber wenn einem von euch mal langweilig ist, könntet ihr es ja mal anschauen ^^
> 
> ...


 
In Firefox/Chrome nicht  Du hast recht, wenn mir mal langweilig ist schaue ich mir das an, der Funktionalität tut es aber keinen Abbruch, oder?


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> In Firefox/Chrome nicht  Du hast recht, wenn mir mal langweilig ist schaue ich mir das an, der Funktionalität tut es aber keinen Abbruch, oder?


 
Nein, es funktioniert alles wie's soll


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2011)

Seit ein paar Tagen fällt desöfteren so eine Werbung von Sapphire auf, die direkt in den Text ragt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe das Problem wenn ich mit Themen mit meinen beiträgen anschauen will, immer ausgelogt werde.
Gleiches passiert auch bei meine eignen Themen.

Über Werbung muss ich mich hier nicht mehr ärgern und das ganz ohne Adblock.


----------



## Falk (25. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Problem wenn ich mit Themen mit meinen beiträgen anschauen will, immer ausgelogt werde.
> Gleiches passiert auch bei meine eignen Themen.
> 
> Über Werbung muss ich mich hier nicht mehr ärgern und das ganz ohne Adblock.



Hast du sonst irgendwelchen Noscript-Plugins installiert? Das kann das Forum daran hindern, wie gewünscht zu funktionieren.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte die Annahme von Cookies verweigert, das war aber schon eine Weile her.
Das war der Auslöser.

Als Pugin im Opera ist nur Ghostery  aktiveirt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Werbung kenne ich, kommt bei mir auch, ich lese dann einfach nicht, sondern wechseln das Unterforum, wo die nervende Werbung nicht ist.
Pech für den Thread.


----------



## Falk (26. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte die Annahme von Cookies verweigert, das war aber schon eine Weile her.
> Das war der Auslöser.
> 
> Als Pugin im Opera ist nur Ghostery  aktiveirt.



Ja, ohne Cookies geht es leider nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe irgendwie das Problem, das die Smileys bei mir nicht animiert sind.
Ich weiß aber nicht woran das nun wieder liegt-


----------



## Falk (28. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe irgendwie das Problem, das die Smileys bei mir nicht animiert sind.
> Ich weiß aber nicht woran das nun wieder liegt-



In opera kann man imho animierte GIFs deaktivieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Wenn ich Artikel auf der Main Lese wird manchmal eine Quickpool Umfrage angezeigt:


> Print: Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 02/2012 haben euch gefallen?


Aber einen Kommentar kann ich nicht verfassen weil es im Quickpool keinen Thtread dazu gibt.
Und ich möchte erst abstimmen wenn ich den Thread lesen kann.
Mfg 

PS: Sorry falls ich hier falsch bin.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2011)

Liegt vermutlich daran, dass die Ausgabe erst frühestens ab Samstag erhältlich ist und davor der Thread nicht genutzt werden kann.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe das Problem, das ich einen  Blog nicht lesen kann, das passier zB hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/42016-wa1lock.html.

Dort kommt diese Meldung, also wemm ich auf weiterlesen klicke


> turbosnake, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:
> Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
> Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.


----------



## taks (1. Januar 2012)

...geklärt...


----------



## Kraizee (4. Januar 2012)

Boah ey!

Der Rang "Komplett-PC-Käufer" is ja wohl n Scherz! Ich hab in meinen 29 Jahren noch nie(!) nen Komplett-PC gekauft  Amiga 500 zählt ja wohl nicht!? 

-kraizee


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Januar 2012)

Und vorher warst du ein Schraubenverwechsler...
Na und? Die Ränge sind halt so und sollen das Engagement im Forum darstellen....
Ich würde mich nicht dadurch beleidigen lassen(vor allem weil das nicht so gemeint ist), wenn doch, dann mach mehr sinnvolle posts, dann wirst du PC-Selbstbauer, BIOS Overclocker, Voltmodder usw.
Ich selbst hab auch noch nie einen Volt-Mod gemacht.


----------



## Kraizee (4. Januar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und vorher warst du ein Schraubenverwechsler...
> Na und? Die Ränge sind halt so und sollen das Engagement im Forum darstellen....
> Ich würde mich nicht dadurch beleidigen lassen(vor allem weil das nicht so gemeint ist), wenn doch, dann mach mehr sinnvolle posts, dann wirst du PC-Selbstbauer, BIOS Overclocker, Voltmodder usw.
> Ich selbst hab auch noch nie einen Volt-Mod gemacht.


War auch eigentlich nur'n Scherz


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich kann in letzter Zeit oft das Login-Feld nicht markieren, um mich anzumelden. Stattdessen tauchen kleine Grafikfehler auf der linken Seite auf.


----------



## Falk (9. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich kann in letzter Zeit oft das Login-Feld nicht markieren, um mich anzumelden. Stattdessen tauchen kleine Grafikfehler auf der linken Seite auf.


 Hast du da mal einen Screenshot von? Kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Malkolm (12. Januar 2012)

Seit ein paar Tagen ist anscheinend irgendein defektes Skript im Forum (bzw. wohl den Ads) im Umlauf, welches die CPU Auslastung brutalst in die Höhe treibt.
Bei mehr als 3 aktiven Foren-Tabs kann ich mit meinen kleinen Netbook quasi nicht mehr arbeiten, da die CPU Auslastung astronomische Werte annimmt. Mein betagter Desktoprechner (Dual-Core) wird ebenfalls merklich langsammer bei 10 und mehr offenen Tabs.
Betrifft sowohl Opera als auch Firefox (jeweils aktuelle Release-Versionen).

Workaround: Im Firefox nach jedem neu geöffneten Foren-Tab den plugin-container abschießen via Taskmanager. Das killt die Ads an den Seiten, und der Browser/Rechner reagert wieder "normal".
Opera hilt nur, lediglich einen Foren-Tab gleichzeitig offen haben


----------



## Falk (12. Januar 2012)

Hast du eine Ahnung, welche Werbung das Problem sein könnte? Also tritt es immer auf wenn eine bestimmte Werbung angezeigt wird oder einfach durchgehend, wenn Werbung läuft?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Ich wiederhole mich mal:


turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, das ich einen  Blog nicht lesen kann, das passier zB hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/42016-wa1lock.html.
> 
> Dort kommt diese Meldung, also wemm ich auf weiterlesen klicke
> 
> ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Januar 2012)

Die Blogger können ihren Blog für unteschiedliche Gruppen veröffentlichen und ausschließen.
Es gäbe da Mitglieder auf der Freundesliste, Ignorierliste und andere.
Ich würde sagen, dass der Blogger für eine dieser Listen den Blog unzugänglich gemacht hat und du auf dieser Liste sitzt!


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Januar 2012)

@Hans Korrekt! (bzw. Fast) An der Lesbarkeit hab ich nichts rumgestellt, aber er sitzt auf einer Liste 
@Falk Hast da also nichts zu tun


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Das ändert nichts ander Meldung die einen verwirrt.
Das war auch der Grund warum es hier reingeschreiben haben.

Also gibt es da nichts zu tun, aber das mit den Bloglisten wusste ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

Könnte mal ein netter Admin den Unsinn mit dem Senden zum PCGH Preisverlgeich aufheben, wenn man Geizhals Links verlinkt?  

Was soll der Unsinn?
Und ja, ich habe den Thread gelesen, wo das bekannt gegeben wird und nein, ich werde das nicht nutzen, wenn das nicht geändert wird, nutze ich entweder keinen Preisvergleich mehr oder nehme einen anderen, der noch funktioniert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2012)

Wir haben ja gute Gründe geliefert, warum wir das machen. Ich vermisse selbige noch bei Dir außer einer Drohung.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Es fehlen wichtige Funktionen, die das Vanillaseite hat.
Wunschliste und die Anmeldung mal als Bsp, die Länder auswah auch hier sind auch welche aus CH und Austria.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben ja gute Gründe geliefert, warum wir das machen. Ich vermisse selbige noch bei Dir außer einer Drohung.


 
Wo drohe ich?
Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich das nicht nutzen werde, das ist alles und eure Gründe habe ich gelesen.


----------



## b0s (16. Januar 2012)

Nunja, ich begrüße den Schritt auch nicht, verstehe aber warum das eingeführt wird. Und etwas dagegen zu Unternehmen halte ich mit Blick auf die Finanzierungsgrundlage dieses Forums für unangemessen.

Andererseits werde ich ganz persönlich den PCGH-Preisvergleich nun genausowenig nutzen wie ich es früher getan habe und wie ich es schon mit allen anderen GH-Partnern gemacht habe, da ich sämtliche Partnerseiten schlicht unübersichtlich empfinde und mir diverse Features des Originals fehlen (Wunschlisten, Länderauswahl, linke Übersichtsspalte, insgesamt bessere Hervorhebungen und Absetzungen im Design).

Vielleicht könntet ihr ja mal an GH herantreten und eine Modifizierung des Designs anregen. Bleibt die Frage ob GH sich seine von Partnersites abhebenden Features nehmen lassen will.

P.S.: Ich lese auch keine Drohung daraus, sondern Unzufriedenheit. Ist aber denke ich auch nicht nötig sich darüber in die Haare zu kriegen.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo drohe ich?
> Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich das nicht nutzen werde, das ist alles und eure Gründe habe ich gelesen.


Ganz simpel Idealo oder eben ein gh.at Link benutzen (oder wird der auch umgewandet?). Ansonsten über sowas wie smartdirect oder so 
Aber was hast du dagegen? Ich verlinke generell den PCGH Preisvergleich, weil ich dafür geschätzte 5 Klicks weniger brauch


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2012)

Kann man bitte die Suche auf 2 Buchstaben runtersetzen?
Wenn man im Auto-Thread z.B. nach "Q7" oder "A8" sucht, kommt nur 'ne Fehlermeldung..


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kann man bitte die Suche auf 2 Buchstaben runtersetzen?
> Wenn man im Auto-Thread z.B. nach "Q7" oder "A8" sucht, kommt nur 'ne Fehlermeldung..


 
Muss ich morgen mal schauen, aber kann nichts versprechen. Ich bin froh, dass die Search-Engine endlich macht, was sie soll. ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2012)

Wäre super, danke! 

Gleich noch eine andere Sache: Seitdem oben diese Geizhals-Suchleiste ist, kann man nicht mehr "Benutzername eingeben -> TAB -> Passwort eingeben", sondern es springt erst auf den Such-Button von der GH-Leiste - bitte auch ändern!


----------



## devon (18. Januar 2012)

Ich kann für den Marktplatz keine Bewertungen schreiben kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung:

Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:
Es gab einen Fehler in den Handel-Details!


----------



## Falk (18. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wäre super, danke!
> 
> Gleich noch eine andere Sache: Seitdem oben diese Geizhals-Suchleiste ist, kann man nicht mehr "Benutzername eingeben -> TAB -> Passwort eingeben", sondern es springt erst auf den Such-Button von der GH-Leiste - bitte auch ändern!


 
Da hat das eine falsche ID für das Tabbing - ändere ich morgen, von zuhause aus kommt das wieder nicht auf allen Servern an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kann man bitte die Suche auf 2 Buchstaben runtersetzen?
> Wenn man im Auto-Thread z.B. nach "Q7" oder "A8" sucht, kommt nur 'ne Fehlermeldung..


 
Bringt aber nichts, wenn du dann den Auto Thread als Angebot bekommst. Versuch dort drin mal einen Post zu finden, ist sinnlos.
Daher ist es besser, wenn die Suchmaske die Posts findet, in dem die gesuchten Begriffe vorkommen und nicht nur den Thread.


----------



## Falk (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bringt aber nichts, wenn du dann den Auto Thread als Angebot bekommst. Versuch dort drin mal einen Post zu finden, ist sinnlos.
> Daher ist es besser, wenn die Suchmaske die Posts findet, in dem die gesuchten Begriffe vorkommen und nicht nur den Thread.


 
Naja, wenn Suchbegriffe mit zwei Buchstaben funktionieren, ginge das auch in Threads und würde dann Postings zurückliefern. Darauf läuft es ja hinaus. Aber ob es wirklich sinnvoll funktioniert ist noch offen...


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Aber ob es wirklich sinnvoll funktioniert ist noch offen...


 
Es wird auf jeden Fall sinnvoll funktinieren, z.B. in den beiden von mir genannten Beispielen.

Gegenfrage: Wieso sollte es denn nicht funktionieren bzw. wann würde es die Suche verschlechtern? Wenn jemand zu viele unnötige und nichtssagende 2-buchstabige Wörter in seine Suchanfrage packt, dann vielleicht, aber wer macht das schon in diesem Forum? 
Ansonsten sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Suchbegriffe mit zwei Buchstaben funktionieren, ginge das auch in Threads und würde dann Postings zurückliefern. Darauf läuft es ja hinaus. Aber ob es wirklich sinnvoll funktioniert ist noch offen...


 
Naja also ich mein i7, i5, i3 werden ja auch gesucht, oder simpel eine GT Grafikkarte 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Suchbegriffe mit zwei Buchstaben funktionieren, ginge das auch in Threads und würde dann Postings zurückliefern. Darauf läuft es ja hinaus. Aber ob es wirklich sinnvoll funktioniert ist noch offen...


 
Gebe ich z.B. jetzt "GTX" in die Suchmaske ein, spuckt mir die Software 4 Seiten raus, aber alles aktuelle Threads, keiner ist wirklich alt.
Doch wieso ist es auf nur 4 Seiten begrenzt?


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gebe ich z.B. jetzt "GTX" in die Suchmaske ein, spuckt mir die Software 4 Seiten raus, aber alles aktuelle Threads, keiner ist wirklich alt.
> Doch wieso ist es auf nur 4 Seiten begrenzt?


Normlerweise sollte der, sobald du auf Seite 4 bist dann weitere Seiten anzeigen oO


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Es sind insgesamt 5 Seiten, aber der älteste Post ist von vorgestern.
Suche ich da jetzt was sehr spezielles, nützt mir die Suchfunktion absolut gar nichts. "GTX" ist einfach zu allgemein.

Suche ich z.B. nach "Seasonic Platinum" kriege ich 4 Seiten, doch selbst wenn ich mich daran erinnern könnte, dass das, was ich suche im Netzteildiskussionsthread steht, nützt es mir nichts, weil die Suchfunktion eben nur Threads ausspuckt und keine Posts.


----------



## Falk (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es sind insgesamt 5 Seiten, aber der älteste Post ist von vorgestern.
> Suche ich da jetzt was sehr spezielles, nützt mir die Suchfunktion absolut gar nichts. "GTX" ist einfach zu allgemein.
> 
> Suche ich z.B. nach "Seasonic Platinum" kriege ich 4 Seiten, doch selbst wenn ich mich daran erinnern könnte, dass das, was ich suche im Netzteildiskussionsthread steht, nützt es mir nichts, weil die Suchfunktion eben nur Threads ausspuckt und keine Posts.


 
Ja, die Suche direkt auf der Seite gibt nur Threads aus (wenn man z.B. Kaufberatung sucht ist es vielleicht interessant, worum es eigentlich im Thread geht). Klickt man auf "erweiterte Suche" gibt es dort die Option, die Treffer statt als Themen als Beiträge anzuzeigen, was genau das liefert was du suchst.

Und in der Tat ist es so, dass nicht auf einmal mehr als vier Seiten Ergebnisse gezeigt werden, wenn man aber erstmal auf Seite 4 angekommen ist kommen ggf. wieder vier neue Seiten dazu usw. Das macht die Suche für die Leute, die auf der ersten Seite direkt etwas finden, schneller.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Naja also ich mein i7, i5, i3 werden ja auch gesucht, oder simpel eine GT Grafikkarte
> 
> mfg


 
Die Indizierung auf 2 Zeichen runterzusetzen könnte die Daten extrem aufblähen. Wir müssen evaluieren ob sich das lohnt. Für Hardware-Abkürzungen ist das sicher sinnvoll, aber ob die Treffer tatsächlich das Gewünschte zurückliefern ist noch fraglich. ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Januar 2012)

Dann macht das mal bitte.  Und haltet uns auf dem Laufenden..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2012)

@ZAM:
Vielleicht könntet ihr eine Möglichkeit schaffen, dass Leerzeichen berücksichtigt werden (natürlich optional per Anführungszeichen, sonst könnte man ja nicht mehr nach mehreren Begriffen suchen)?
So dass "GT " ein Suchbegriff mit drei Zeichen wird, der dann auch tatsächlich nur ein Produkt mit dem Kürzeln findet - und nicht jeden Satz, in dem von "wegtragen" die Rede ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber es sollte weg ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Januar 2012)

Meinst du einen übertriebenen Blog? Dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Januar 2012)

Er meint die Parse Error.

So konnte ich wenigstens lesen worüber er sich so aufgeregt hat, da muss ich auch Marc etwas zu stimmen.


----------



## Falk (23. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber es sollte weg ^^


 
Schauen wir uns morgen an.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Meinst du einen übertriebenen Blog? Dem stimme ich zu.


Hahaha, selten so gelacht..
@Falk Alles klar


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @ZAM:
> Vielleicht könntet ihr eine Möglichkeit schaffen, dass Leerzeichen berücksichtigt werden (natürlich optional per Anführungszeichen, sonst könnte man ja nicht mehr nach mehreren Begriffen suchen)?
> So dass "GT " ein Suchbegriff mit drei Zeichen wird, der dann auch tatsächlich nur ein Produkt mit dem Kürzeln findet - und nicht jeden Satz, in dem von "wegtragen" die Rede ist.


 
Gute Idee, aber eher nicht möglich. Die Suchengine Sphinx müsste das mit der Indizierung in der Form unterstützen, sowie das Suchplugin der Ausgabe. Aber da sehe ich eher schwarz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ja, die Suche direkt auf der Seite gibt nur Threads aus (wenn man z.B. Kaufberatung sucht ist es vielleicht interessant, worum es eigentlich im Thread geht). Klickt man auf "erweiterte Suche" gibt es dort die Option, die Treffer statt als Themen als Beiträge anzuzeigen, was genau das liefert was du suchst.



Das Dilemma ist ja auch, dass wenn ich mehrere Wörter eingebe nicht zuerst die Ergebnisse aufgelistet werden in denen alle Wörter in der Suchmaske gemeinsam auftauchen sondern jedes einzeln, so ist der Zusammenhang weg und ich suche vergebens.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2012)

Kann man eigentlich Beiträge von ignorierten Usern komplett ausblenden?

Weil ob ich jetzt seinen Beitrag sehe oder dieses fette Ding, was mich darauf hinweist, dass sich hier ein ausgeblendeter Beitrag versteckt, und auch von wem, macht auch keinen großen Unterschied..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Januar 2012)

SysProfile gehört ja zu euch glaube ich, warum ist die Seite seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr erreichbar ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Wieso?
Die Seite ich doch problemlos zu erreichen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Januar 2012)

Ja jetzt wieder, aber einen Tag war sie das nicht.


----------



## Falk (30. Januar 2012)

An sysprofile.de können wir auch gar nichts machen. Die machen ihr Hosting selbst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu den Threads, die von PCGH Artikeln handeln.
Wenn ich in dem Thread auf den Link zum Artikel klicke, wechselt der Browser die Seite. Das Forum ist weg und der Artikel da.
Könnte man das so einstellen, dass beim Klick auf den Link der Artikel in einem neuen Tab dargestellt/geöffnet wird?


----------



## Falk (31. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu den Threads, die von PCGH Artikeln handeln.
> Wenn ich in dem Thread auf den Link zum Artikel klicke, wechselt der Browser die Seite. Das Forum ist weg und der Artikel da.
> Könnte man das so einstellen, dass beim Klick auf den Link der Artikel in einem neuen Tab dargestellt/geöffnet wird?


 
Hm, Strg+Klick ist für dich keine Lösung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Ich bin kein Fan von Tastenkombinationen.
Aktuell mache ich das mit der dritten Maustaste, dann öffnet sich der Link eh in einem neuen Tab.
Ich wundere mich halt, dass das standardmäßig so ist, dass beim Klick eben die Seite gewechselt wird anstatt dass ein neuer Tab aufgeht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

Nunja - dafür wurden Links erfunden: Zum Wechseln der Seite. Nicht zum öffnen in einem Tab. Das kam später und dafür gibt es andere Lösungen - für öffnen im gleichen Fenster i.d.R. nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2012)

Einfach aufs Mausrad drücken, und schon wirds im Hintergrund-Tab geöffnet. Sehe da keine Notwendigkeit, was zu ändern, viel einfacher kann mans eh nicht machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Einfach aufs Mausrad drücken, und schon wirds im Hintergrund-Tab geöffnet. Sehe da keine Notwendigkeit, was zu ändern, viel einfacher kann mans eh nicht machen.


 
Das mache ich ja auch so, nur muss ich dann eben manuell den Tab wechseln um den Artikel zu lesen.
Drücke ich aber auf den Link normal drauf, wechselt das Fenster. Hier wäre es eben schön, wenn der Link im neuen Tab geöffnet wird und dieser Tab dann gleich im Vordergrund ist, damit nan sofort los lesen kann und das Forum im anderen Tab weiterhin geöffnet bleibt.

Wie gesagt, ich hab gefragt ob man es so machen kann, wenn das so nicht erwünscht ist (z.B. wegen der Werbepartner oder so) dann lebe ich weiterhin mit der mittleren Maustaste und den Hintergrund Tab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2012)

Also da gibt es soooo viele Möglichkeiten, die du ganz alleine einrichten kannst...
- Wenn du eh sofort lesen willst, was spricht dann gegen das Öffnen im gleichen Fenster? Du kannst über "zurück" genauso leicht zurück, wie durch schließen eines Tabs im Vordergrund.
- Wenn du programmierbare Maustasten hast (z.B. auch die selten genutzte Kippfunktion des Mausrades): Leg doch einfach die Kombination zum wechseln des Tabs drauf, das geht schneller, als die Seite überhaupt (im Hintergrund oder sonstwo) zuende geladen hat.
- steig auf Opera um und wechsel mit rechter Maustaste und Scrollrad fast genauso schnell auf die neue Seite
- steig auf Opera um und stelle die mittlere Maustaste auf "öffnen in neuem Tab" (ohne "im Hintergrund") um
- mach alle vier auf einmal


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2012)

Oder Tab Mix Plus für den FF und dort einstellen, dass neue Tabs direkt "angesprungen" werden ...


----------



## b0s (1. Februar 2012)

Ich werde nie verstehen warum jemand FF benutzt (ein Addon installieren für eine grundlegende Einstellmöglichkeit   )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2012)

Weil der Firefox dank Addons bereits mehr bot, bevor Chrome erschien und ich nie mit Opera (und dem IE eh nicht) warum wurde. Davon nutze ich viele Addons, die mir Möglichkeiten eröffnen, die meinem Kenntnisstand nach kein anderer Browser bietet - und selbst wenn bin ich nicht gewillt zu wechseln. Denn es funktioniert alles genau so, wie ich es wünsche.


----------



## b0s (1. Februar 2012)

Sollte auch gar kein Bekehrungsversuch sein und ich weiß auch selbst, dass das Gewohnheitstier ein schwer zu Überwindendes ist .

Ich hab mit Opera 5 angefangen, weil er damals unschlagbar war und hab seitdem nie wieder einen Browser gefunden mit dem ich ähnlich komfortabel surfen kann (ohne 25 Addons zu installieren die die Performance ins Bodenlose ziehen). FF hat viele Tests hinter sich aber hat mich deshalb überzeugen können. Mittlerweile hab ich parallel Chrome drauf für zickige Seiten (Amazon, Battlelog, etc). Ich bin gespannt wann oder ob jemals Chrome und FF vergleichbare grundlegende Möglichkeiten wie Opera out-of-the-Box bieten werden.

Sorry für OT


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2012)

Meinen Senf auch noch: Habe damals mit Opera angefangen, und war absolut überzeugt, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass Opera einige Seiten nicht korrekt (vollkommen verzerrt und seltsam) dargestellt hat, während FF und IE keine Probleme hatten. Nach einigen Wochen dann auf Firefox gewechselt - und bisher keinen Grund gehabt, FF zu verlassen. 
Habe aber alle 3 installiert, da z.B. weder FF noch IE eine Webseite als eine Datei speichern können.


----------



## Falk (1. Februar 2012)

Zurück zum Thema: der rot markierte Link öffnet den Artikel im neuen Fenster, der grün markierte im selben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: der rot markierte Link öffnet den Artikel im neuen Fenster, der grün markierte im selben.


 
Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. 
Browser ist bei mir Chrome.

Und wer benutzt Firefox?
Ich weiß nicht mal, welche Version gerade aktuell ist.


----------



## Falk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt.
> Browser ist bei mir Chrome.
> 
> Und wer benutzt Firefox?
> Ich weiß nicht mal, welche Version gerade aktuell ist.


 
Kann auch sein, auf jeden Fall haben die beiden Links verschiedene Varianten. Und ich benutz Firefox (Aurora)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, ich muss mir dann nur merken, welche welche ist, dann sollte das klappen.
Danke schön.


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Februar 2012)

Aktuelle Version von FF ist die v10. 

Bei mir ist es auch genau umgekehrt! Hast du da was vertauscht, Falk?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Bei mir gings eben nicht mehr, egal welchen Link ich angeklickt habe.


----------



## Falk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir gings eben nicht mehr, egal welchen Link ich angeklickt habe.


 
Ich habe nichts geändert in der Zwischenzeit. Welcher Link welcher ist habe ich jedoch vertauscht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Das ist bei mir in diesem Thread so, egal welchen Link ich benutze, immer wechselt die Seite, es öffnet sich kein weiterer Tab.


----------



## Falk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir in diesem Thread so, egal welchen Link ich benutze, immer wechselt die Seite, es öffnet sich kein weiterer Tab.


 
Ja, weil nur der Link im Startposting mit target="_blank" versehen ist, der Link der auf jeder Seite im Thread ist dagegen nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Öhm. das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. 
Wenn ich auf der letzen Seite des Threads bin und dann sowohl den oberen als auch den unteren anklicke, wechselt die Seite auf den Artikel, es öffnet sich kein neuer Tab.
Weiter oben hast du aber gesagt, dass es entweder so oder so ist.


----------



## Falk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm. das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
> Wenn ich auf der letzen Seite des Threads bin und dann sowohl den oberen als auch den unteren anklicke, wechselt die Seite auf den Artikel, es öffnet sich kein neuer Tab.
> Weiter oben hast du aber gesagt, dass es entweder so oder so ist.


 
Schau einfach noch mal auf meinen Anhang oben, da sieht man welche Links ich meine. Die beiden unterschiedlich markierten haben unterschiedliche Targets.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß, Falk, das habe ich gelesen und es funktioniert auch, nur eben nicht in dem von mir verlinkten Thread.


----------



## Falk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Falk, das habe ich gelesen und es funktioniert auch, nur eben nicht in dem von mir verlinkten Thread.


 
Das kann rein technisch nicht sein. Ein Link hat target="_blank", der andere nicht. Das target kann nicht einfach fehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt, bei mir geht das nicht, klicke ich auf den einen, wechselt die Seite zum Artikel. Klicke ich auf den anderen wechselt ebenfalls die Seite zum Artikel. 

Ist ja auch egal, ich bleibe jetzt bei meiner ursprünglichen Machart, ich klicke den Link mit der mittleren Maustaste an und wechsel dann manuell auf den neuen Tab.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir in diesem Thread so, egal welchen Link ich benutze, immer wechselt die Seite, es öffnet sich kein weiterer Tab.


 
Bei mir das selbe, das tritt aber auch hier auf:http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...des-Gewinnspiels-laeuft-JETZT/PCGH-Heft/News/

Kann es sein das du etwas im Browser so eingestellt hast das sich nie ein neuer Tab öffnet,.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du etwas im Browser so eingestellt hast das sich nie ein neuer Tab öffnet,.


 
Nein, meine Einstellungen im Browser sind immer Standard, exakt so, wie installiert, ich stelle da nichts extra ein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr die Seiten mal mit Strg+F5 neugeladen? Nicht, dass da noch irgendwas im Cache rumschwirrt.
Bei mir funktionieren eure Problemfälle jedenfalls (Link im Startpost -> neuer Tab, Link über/unter Thread -> gleicher Tab)


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2012)

Ist zwar nicht so ganz der richtige Thread, aber die neue Aufteilung im Forum finde ich klasse.
Viel übersichtlicher als vorher.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

Welche neue Aufteilung?


----------



## zøtac (10. Februar 2012)

Die Kommentare-zu-News Foren sind jetzt unterforen in den jeweiligen Foren 
Find ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Welche neue Aufteilung?



Das man in den Hardware Foren unter den jeweiligen Oberpunkten Zugriff auf alle Unterforen hat. News-, Overclocking- und Beratungsthreads sind jetzt unter einem Oberpunkt zusammengefasst


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

Ich sollte häufige auf die Startseite schauen.

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2012)

Overclocking ist von Extrem zu den "normalen" Hardware-Foren gewandert.
Naja.
Ist ja auch heutzutage eher Standard als "extrem". 

Gab es eigentlich sowas wie eine Vorwarnung?
Erst dachte ich, es wäre wieder ein Alzheimerschub, als ich kurz orientierungslos durch die Foren klickte.


----------



## taks (11. Februar 2012)

Bei mir wirds garnicht angezeigt 


edit: oh, habs übersehen. Wer schaut schon auf Unterforen -.-


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Erst dachte ich, es wäre wieder ein Alzheimerschub, als ich kurz orientierungslos durch die Foren klickte.



Hehe, ging mir ähnlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

taks schrieb:


> edit: oh, habs übersehen. Wer schaut schon auf Unterforen -.-


 
Genau, ich musste auch erst suchen, weil ich die Threads nicht mehr wieder gefunden habe.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Overclocking ist von Extrem zu den "normalen" Hardware-Foren gewandert.
> Naja.
> Ist ja auch heutzutage eher Standard als "extrem".
> 
> ...


 Aber was ist dann an Lukü "extrem"?
Das müsste dann auch noch unter normale wandern.


----------



## taks (11. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber was ist dann an Lukü "extrem"?
> Das müsste dann auch noch unter normale wandern.


 
Da müsste man zuerst die Frage klären; Was ist am ganzen Forum (noch) "extrem"?


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber was ist dann an Lukü "extrem"?
> Das müsste dann auch noch unter normale wandern.


 
WaKü dann auch. Da sehe ich auch nicht Extremes dran. 

Im Grunde bleibt dann nur noch die Frage von taks.
Aber die wird besser nicht hier beantwortet - darum dreht sich ja irgendwo schon ein anderer Thread seit Jahren im Kreis.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Februar 2012)

Wäre mal ne Überlegung. Würde auch die Verwirrung bzgl. PCGH vs. PCGHX verhindern.
Sowieso einmalig, dass das Forum einen anderen Namen hat als die News-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Gibt es momentan ein Problem mit dem Forum?
Ich bekomm des öfteren diese Meldung hier:

*Fatal error*: Call to a member function query_first_slave() on a non-object in */var/www/LAGER/webserver/vbulletin/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/html/private.php(1604) : eval()'d code* on line *6*


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2012)

Ich wars. ^^
Ist behoben.


----------



## Own3r (17. Februar 2012)

Woran kann es liegen, dass ich diesen Thread nicht mehr aufrufen kann und nur noch diese Fehlermeldung bekomme?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2012)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe selbst keine Rechte


----------



## Own3r (17. Februar 2012)

Komisch. 

Vielleicht muss ein Admin mal nach den Freigaben schauen. Vielleicht ist da irgendwas durcheinander gekommen. 

Fraglich ist aber, warum einer heute schon in dem Thread geschrieben hat!?


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Komisch.
> 
> Vielleicht muss ein Admin mal nach den Freigaben schauen. Vielleicht ist da irgendwas durcheinander gekommen.
> 
> Fraglich ist aber, warum einer heute schon in dem Thread geschrieben hat!?


 

Probier es bitte noch einmal.


----------



## Own3r (17. Februar 2012)

Ja, geht jetzt wieder!


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2012)

Sehr gut. 
Es wurden letztens ein paar Foren umgestellt. Das dabei auch Rechte neu verteilt wurden hat einer der Webserver noch nicht kapiert.. jetzt schon.


----------



## PCTom (17. Februar 2012)

ich setz es mal hier rein 

ich wollte meine Signatur heut bearbeiten und da scheint was nicht zu passen 
1. Benutzergruppe hab ich auf SYSProfile
2. Code wie immer eingefügt für SYSProfile 

aber auf der Main erscheint nur der Link zum Pic aber nicht direkt zu meinen Profil und im PCGHX Forum erscheint überhaubt nichts in der SIG 

jetzt wirds ganz gaga mal erscheint der richtige Link mal nichts und mal nur der Link zum Pic ? habt ihr Geister


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Februar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich Beiträge von ignorierten Usern komplett ausblenden?
> 
> Weil ob ich jetzt seinen Beitrag sehe oder dieses fette Ding, was mich darauf hinweist, dass sich hier ein ausgeblendeter Beitrag versteckt, und auch von wem, macht auch keinen großen Unterschied..


 
Um das nochmal hervorzuholen, wäre nett, wenn sowas integriert wird. Momentan hilft es nämlich absolut gar nichts, da dieses Hinweisfenster allein praktisch die halbe Größe des ignorierten Posts hat.


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Um das nochmal hervorzuholen, wäre nett, wenn sowas integriert wird. Momentan hilft es nämlich absolut gar nichts, da dieses Hinweisfenster allein praktisch die halbe Größe des ignorierten Posts hat.


 
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal schauen, ob ich das flacher kriege. Komplett ausblenden würde ich es nicht (vielleicht will man im Threadverlauf doch mal einen ignorierten einblenden).


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Februar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal schauen, ob ich das flacher kriege. Komplett ausblenden würde ich es nicht (vielleicht will man im Threadverlauf doch mal einen ignorierten einblenden).


 
Keine Frage. Aber dann würde auch eine Leiste mit der Größe des blauen Balkens über diesem Post vollkommen ausreichen, um darauf hinzuweisen, dass sich a.) hier ein ignorierter Post befindet (könnte man z.B. mittig platzieren), von wem der Post ist (könnte man links platzieren), und die Möglichkeit, ihn anzuzeigen (rechts). Mehr braucht's eigentlich wirklich nicht..


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Keine Frage. Aber dann würde auch eine Leiste mit der Größe des blauen Balkens über diesem Post vollkommen ausreichen, um darauf hinzuweisen, dass sich a.) hier ein ignorierter Post befindet (könnte man z.B. mittig platzieren), von wem der Post ist (könnte man links platzieren), und die Möglichkeit, ihn anzuzeigen (rechts). Mehr braucht's eigentlich wirklich nicht..


 
Ja, nur kostet das umbauen von so etwas auch Zeit


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Februar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ja, nur kostet das umbauen von so etwas auch Zeit


 
Hat dich doch keiner gedrängt? Ist nur ein *Vorschlag* von mir. Jetzt überlegt drüber und gebt dann Bescheid. 
Apropos, den "WIP"-Thread *könnte* man auch mal wieder hervorkramen, wäre nett zu wissen, woran gerade gearbeitet wird, und worüber überlegt wird.


----------



## Falk (28. Februar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hat dich doch keiner gedrängt? Ist nur ein *Vorschlag* von mir. Jetzt überlegt drüber und gebt dann Bescheid.
> Apropos, den "WIP"-Thread *könnte* man auch mal wieder hervorkramen, wäre nett zu wissen, woran gerade gearbeitet wird, und worüber überlegt wird.


 
Hab mich nicht bedrängt gefühlt. Zeitaufwand dürfte überschaubar sein (sowas sagt man vorher immer ), die Frage ist nur wann ich dazu komme (oder irgendwer anders). Da gibt es noch eine andere Sache hier im Forum, die ich ewig vor mir herschiebe.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Februar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Hab mich nicht bedrängt gefühlt. Zeitaufwand dürfte überschaubar sein (sowas sagt man vorher immer ), die Frage ist nur wann ich dazu komme (oder irgendwer anders). Da gibt es noch eine andere Sache hier im Forum, die ich ewig vor mir herschiebe.


 
Bedrängt habe ich dich schon gar nicht.  Gedrängt eben auch nicht. ^^ Lasst euch ruhig Zeit damit, wenn es irgendwann (das Jahr ist ja noch lang) kommt, wäre es super.


----------



## roheed (5. März 2012)

hallo zusammen, könnte einer der Admins kurz mal einen Blick in diesen Thread werfen? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...em-im-laufwerke-und-speichermedien-forum.html

Vielen DAnk


----------



## Falk (5. März 2012)

roheed schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, könnte einer der Admins kurz mal einen Blick in diesen Thread werfen?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...em-im-laufwerke-und-speichermedien-forum.html
> 
> Vielen DAnk



Probier es bitte noch mal, vielleicht geht es jetzt schon - ansonsten muss ich mir das morgen anschauen.


----------



## roheed (5. März 2012)

> Probier es bitte noch mal, vielleicht geht es jetzt schon - ansonsten muss ich mir das morgen anschauen.



Hallo Falk, 
nein geht leider immer noch nicht


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2012)

Zwei Punkte zur Foren-Suche.

1. Wer Ergebnisse zu Suchwörtern mit Umlauten bisher vermisst hat, wird jetzt fündig. ^^

2. Es wurde vor einer Weile der Wunsch geäußert, die Suche auf mind. 2 Zeichen zu reduzieren. Bei dem Test für den Umlaut-Fix habe ich das rein aus Neugier mal eingestellt für das Test-Forum (Das ca. 1 Jahr Daten-Rückstand hat, zum Live-Forum). Dabei lief der für die Suche notwendige Indizierungsprozess leider ins Speicherlimit und einen Timeout. Wir müssen daher davon absehen, die Suchwörter auf zwei statt drei Zeichen zu reduzieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. März 2012)

Meine Gestrigen Beiträge (einige wenige) werden nicht bei "Beiträge Anzeigen" angezeigt.
Liegt das an deiner Modifizierung ?


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2012)

Das ist leider zu ungenau.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. März 2012)

Meine Posts werden zwar gezählt und auch in den jeweiligen Threads angezeigt, aber im Profil unter "Beiträge Anzeigen" werden sie nicht angeführt.
Heute habe ich auch schon Beiträge verfasst, die werden dort auch noch nicht angezeigt.
Zb hier um 13:19 (#17) habe ich auch etwas geschrieben.
Also alles ab Gestern an wird dort nicht angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2012)

Ja, ich bin ja auch erm .. doof. ^^
Nach den Tests gestern hab ich vergessen den Live-Index wieder zu aktivieren.
Läuft grad durch.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin ja auch erm .. doof. ^^


 
Darum ja auch dein Avatar.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. März 2012)

Wieso wird mein SysProfile-Bild in der Signatur nicht mehr angezeigt ?
Habt ihr wieder was vergessen zum einschalten, oder liegt das an der SysProfile Seite selbst die eine Macke hat ?


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Wieso wird mein SysProfile-Bild in der Signatur nicht mehr angezeigt ?
> Habt ihr wieder was vergessen zum einschalten, oder liegt das an der SysProfile Seite selbst die eine Macke hat ?


 
Das von dir in deiner Signatur verlinkte Bild existiert anscheinend bei sysprofile nicht mehr.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. März 2012)

Ich habe nachgesehen, dort sehe ich gar keine zu verlinkenden Bilder mehr, nur Beschriftungen(Links ohne Vorschaubilder).
Aber ich habe ein wenig auch hier herum gesucht, bei PCGH hat auch niemand mehr eine SysProfile Signatur mit einem Bild - kann doch kein Zufall sein.


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ich habe nachgesehen, dort sehe ich gar keine zu verlinkenden Bilder mehr, nur Beschriftungen.
> Aber ich habe ein wenig auch hier herum gesucht, bei PCGH hat auch niemand mehr eine SysProfile Signatur mit einem Bild - kann doch kein Zufall sein.


 
Das Bild ist nicht direkt aufrufbar, das hat nichts mit dem Forum zu tun.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. März 2012)

Gut, dann liegt der Fehler eben bei SysProfile.
Konnte ich ja vorher nicht selbst feststellen.

___

Nachtrag :
Für diejenigen die es interessiert.
Es war ein Abgelaufenes Abo (von Plesk) bei Sysprofile selbst, was einen Zeitweilen Ausfall der dortigen Bilder verursacht hat.
Jeder User war betroffen, jetzt funktioniert alles wieder.


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob man das Pc Zusammenstellungsforum und Praxisprobleme trennen  und für das Forum Praxisprobleme ein eigenes Unterforum erstellen könnte?
Finde das manche Threads da einfach untergehen. 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Superwip (6. Mai 2012)

Ich schlage hiermit vor die "Links automatisch umwandeln"-Funktion _beim Editieren_ standardmäßig zu deaktivieren, da sie verbugged ist und bereits vor dem Editieren vorhandene Links, die bereits automatisch umgewandelt wurden ein zweites mal umgewandelt werden wodurch sie nichtmehr funktionieren.


Beim editieren des Beamerguides bin ich öfter auf dieses Problem gestoßen und musste jedes Mal die mittlerweile 55 Links manuell korrigieren 


Das Problem:

*Vor dem Editieren:*

Link: PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

```
Link: [URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/"]PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE[/URL]
```
 
oder:
Link: PCGH

```
Link: [URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/"]PCGH[/URL]
```
 

*Nach dem Editieren:*

Link: PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE[/URL]

```
Link: [URL="http://[URL]http://www.pcgameshardware.de/"]PCGH:[/URL] Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE[/URL]
```
 
oder:
Link: PCGH[/URL]

```
[URL="http://[URL]http://www.pcgameshardware.de/"]PCGH[/URL[/URL]]
```


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2012)

Wie kann man den Bilderupload wieder von der Einfachen Ansicht zurück stellen?


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2012)

Könnte man das mit der Ignore-Funktion bitte nochmal anpacken?
Diese riesigen Kästschens nerven unglaublich.. eine Funktion im Kontrollzentrum, mit der man ignorierte Beiträge *komplett* ausblenden kann? Oder wenigstens auf einen kleinen blauen Strich reduzieren?
Please?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie kann man den Bilderupload wieder von der Einfachen Ansicht zurück stellen?


 Das wird hier sehr gut und bebildert erklärt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...w-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html#a6


----------



## Own3r (26. Mai 2012)

Die Suche "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" ist nicht mehr chronologisch geordnet. Könnt ihr das wieder fixen?


----------



## Falk (30. Mai 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Die Suche "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" ist nicht mehr chronologisch geordnet. Könnt ihr das wieder fixen?


 
Also bei Zam und mir ist es in der richtigen Reihenfolge.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Also bei Zam und mir ist es in der richtigen Reihenfolge.


 
Zur Erklärung ^^ Wir haben das mit "Meine letzten Beiträge"-Links mehrerer Accounts ausprobiert, auch dem des Ticketeröffners. Die Sortierung passte überall. Wenn sie nicht passt, fügt bitte Screenshots der falschen Sortierung dem Meldebeitrag hinzu.


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2012)

Nun funktioniert es wieder seit ein paar Tagen wunderbar.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das wird hier sehr gut und bebildert erklärt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...w-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html#a6


 
Das hilft eben nicht.
So ist es eingestellt:


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2012)

Es gibt zwei Optionen, die du einstellen kannst. Eine ist eingestellt und die andere. Die, die "ist" gefällt dir nicht. Die, die nicht eingestellt ist, ist die, die laut FAQ das alte Uploadsystem aktiviert.
Da gibts jetzt also vier Möglichkeiten:
a) du probierst einfach mal die andere Option aus
b) du wählst ab sofort nicht mehr die Option, die dir nicht gefällt, sondern die andere
c) du wählst die andere Option, wie im FAQ angegeben
d) du benötigst hilfe auf dem Niveau "jemand kommt vorbei und wählt für dich die andere Option aus"


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Mai 2012)

Ist das ein Bug oder gewollt das eure Zeit eine Stunde hinterher Hinkt 
Im Forum habe ich das gerade bemerkt bei einem neuen Thema. 
Zb : Also ich habe jetzt 15:15, wenn ich nicht eingeloggt bin steht bei einem Thema 14:15, und wenn ich mich einlogge auf einmal 15:15.
Stehen eure Server in England


----------



## turbosnake (31. Mai 2012)

Ruyven es geht um die Tabelle wo die Bilder ausgewählt werden die man hochladen will.
So soll es aussehen und das tut es im Chrome auch.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2012)

Wieso werden eigentlich keine Links von Hardwareversand umgewandelt?
Kopiere ich einen Link zu einem Produkt in den Post ein sieht das so aus.
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/1600...ce+Low+Profile+schwarz+PC3-12800U+CL9.article

Gehe ich aber über Geizhals auf den Hardwareversand Link und kopiere den in den Post klappt das.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Ist das ein Bug?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Juni 2012)

Bug Report :
Ich kann mich mit meinem Namen nur im Forum einloggen, aber nicht auf der Main !
Verwendet ihr da zwei verschiedene System ?
Auf der Main schlägt dies immer fehl, und Nein ich vertippe mich nicht (nur auf der Main), den im Forum gelingt es immer !


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2012)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:
			
		

> Bug Report :
> Ich kann mich mit meinem Namen nur im Forum einloggen, aber nicht auf der Main !
> Verwendet ihr da zwei verschiedene System ?
> Auf der Main schlägt dies immer fehl, und Nein ich vertippe mich nicht (nur auf der Main), den im Forum gelingt es immer !



Kein wunder bei dem namen. 

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Juni 2012)

Das hat nichts mit dem Namen zu tun, weil es im Forum ja wunderbar funktioniert, sonst könnte ich dir nicht zurückschreiben 
Nur das System auf der Main ist wohl noch eine rückständige Version die nur das Normale Alphabet kann


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juli 2012)

*Löschen von Bildern*

Bitte, bitte, bitte, eine Funktion, um im *Dateimanager*, der sich bei Beiträgen unten über "*Anhänge verwalten"* öffnen lässt, ein *Löschen von Bildern* zu ermöglichen. Ich habe so viele Bilder, die ich hochgeladen und dann doch nicht verwendet habe, die ich hochgeladen und danach den ganzen Beitrag wieder habe löschen lassen, Bilder, die ich mal hochgeladen habe, und jetzt ungerne mehr im Internet sehen möchte - und ich kann da doch nicht wirklich der Einzige sein?!


----------



## Falk (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Löschen von Bildern*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte, bitte, eine Funktion, um im *Dateimanager*, der sich bei Beiträgen unten über "*Anhänge verwalten"* öffnen lässt, ein *Löschen von Bildern* zu ermöglichen. Ich habe so viele Bilder, die ich hochgeladen und dann doch nicht verwendet habe, die ich hochgeladen und danach den ganzen Beitrag wieder habe löschen lassen, Bilder, die ich mal hochgeladen habe, und jetzt ungerne mehr im Internet sehen möchte - und ich kann da doch nicht wirklich der Einzige sein?!


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editattachments


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Uploader hat irgendwie was mit dem Opera zutun, in anderem Browsern geht es ohne Probleme mit dem anderen Design. 

Und bekommt das Forum ein neues Design? ich frage nach weil die Seite beim Laden von zB neue Beiträge kurz anders aussieht.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Löschen von Bildern*



Falk schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editattachments


 


Bin grade mal alle alten Bilder durchgegangen, und in Erinnerungen versunken..


----------



## der_knoben (28. August 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, war das letzte Woche noch nicht so, mit dem gefällt mir:


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2012)

Like mal bitte eben meinen Beitrag. ^^


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2012)

Ist korrigiert.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

Wieso bekomme ich bei Pinnwandeinträgen keine Benachrichtigungen mehr?
Bei Persönlichen Mitteilungen geht das übliche Fenster auf.
Bekomme ich ein Like wird das benachrichtigt aber ein Pinnwandeintrag kann ich nur noch dann sehen wenn ich zufällig mal auf meine Pinnwand klicke.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

Eine Benachrichtigung bekomme ich schon, allerdings wird die nur auf der Main von PCGH.de angezeigt.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Eine Benachrichtigung bekomme ich schon, allerdings wird die nur auf der Main von PCGH.de angezeigt.


 
Das ist ja ganz großes Kino. 
Vielleicht ist das aber so beabsichtig damit nicht mehr soviel auf den Pinnwänden gespammt wird.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

> Vielleicht ist das aber so beabsichtig damit nicht mehr soviel auf den Pinnwänden gespammt wird.


Klingt eher nach einem Fehler-.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach einem Fehler-.


 
Klingt eher nach "vergessen"


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach "vergessen"


 Phöse, Phöse!  Schnell ausbessern! 


Btw!
Was hat es denn eigentlich mit dem Chat-Passwort im Kontrollzentrum auf sich?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

Das Problem habe ich auch. Nervt irgendwie


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Btw!
> Was hat es denn eigentlich mit dem Chat-Passwort im Kontrollzentrum auf sich?


 
Die Konfiguration da ist ein einheitliches System - ich muss das für PCGH noch ausblenden - ihr habt keinen Channel im Computec-IRC.

So - Die Hinweise auf Pinnwandmessages sollten jetzt korrekt angezeigt werden - die fehlten nur in der Gesamtberechnung.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach "vergessen"


 
Schein immer noch nicht zu gehen.
Jetzt stehen bei mir bei Benachrichtigung gleich 3.
Aber ich ich darauf klicke sind es 0 Benachrichtigungen. Ich muss also raten welche Benachrichtigung ich bekommen habe.

Nachtrag:
4 Benachrichtigungen. Klicke ich darauf steht: 0 Pinnwandbenachrichtigungen.

Nachtrag:
Jetzt scheint es zu klappen.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt scheint es zu klappen.



Als Programmierer nie vergessen: Copy & Paste = Böse


----------



## coroc (30. August 2012)

Was ich etwas komisch finde, ist das, wenn ich auf einen Usernamen in einem Unterforum ziehe, also mit der Maus, wird er mir als Offline angeziegt, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ivh zu 100%ig online bin. woran liegt das, und hab nur ich das Problem?


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Was ich etwas komisch finde, ist das, wenn ich auf einen Usernamen in einem Unterforum ziehe, also mit der Maus, wird er mir als Offline angeziegt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich nicht sagen - bei der Bewegung auf der Seite (nicht Forum) wird die Forum-Session für den Status aber nicht aktualisiert. Im Forum schon - alles was hier nicht funktioniert, müssen die VBulletin-Entwickler reparieren.


----------



## coroc (30. August 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank. 

Ich guck nachher mal von nem andren Rechner


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (5. September 2012)

Kann mit Firefox nur noch lesen hier im Forum!
Loginversuche sowie klicken auf Links enden stets mit der Meldung:
"Die Dateien unter jar:file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Mozilla Firefox/omni.ja!/chrome/browser/content/browser/undefined.ivwbox.de2004/01/survey.js konnten nicht gefunden werden."

Habe nichts an Firefox oder System verändert. Andere Websites und Foren funktionieren einwandfrei! 
Mit IE läuft PCGHX wie gewohnt, aber ich hasse IE! 

Gibts noch mehr Menschen mit diesem Problem?

GreetZ


----------



## Falk (5. September 2012)

CoDUO-Veteran schrieb:


> Kann mit Firefox nur noch lesen hier im Forum!
> Loginversuche sowie klicken auf Links enden stets mit der Meldung:
> "Die Dateien unter jar:file:///C:/Program Files (x86)/Mozilla Firefox/omni.ja!/chrome/browser/content/browser/undefined.ivwbox.de2004/01/survey.js konnten nicht gefunden werden."
> 
> ...



Nur im Forum oder auch auf der Seite? Und bisher bist du anscheinend der Erste, jedenfalls der erste der sich gemeldet hat.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

@CoDUO-Veteran

Leere im Firefox bitte mal den Seitencache (STRG + Shift + Entf) - Alle Häkchen raus, außer bei Cache und mal ausführen.


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (5. September 2012)

Hat funktioniert.... Vielen Dank!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

hoffentlich einmaliger Fehler im Zuge der Umstellung, aber bitte mal die Einstellungen überprüfen:
Ich war die letzen 2,5 Wochen nicht online, trotzdem wurden Beiträge als "gelesen" makiert. Genauer alles bis ~1.9. um 17:35 (Posts von 17:34 in Threads, die ich nie angerührt habe, gelten als gelesen - 17:36 als ungelesen), obwohl mein letztes Login am 24.8. war. Ich weiß zwar, dass das Forum das allgemein eine Grenze setzt, jenseits derer es keine "ungelesen" Markierungen mehr gibt, aber früher waren das afaik Monate - was ich auch für sinnvoll halte, denn so ist es nur mit großem Aufwand möglich, nach einem Urlaub da anzuknüpfen, wo man aufgehört hat (und z.B. auf Posts zu regieren, die einen zitieren).


----------



## hardwarekäufer (13. September 2012)

Ich habe das Problem, dass mein Login am Folgetag nicht mehr funktioniert.

Problembehebung sieht so aus, dass ich täglich meine Cookies von pcgh löschen muss.

Tue ich das nicht, kann ich mich nicht einloggen, bzw lande jedesmal wieder auf der Seite wo ich meine Daten nochmal eingeben soll weil ich mich vll. vertippt hätte.

Das Problem besteht seit der Umstellung auf diesen extreme-Kram.

Weiss nicht ob solche Probleme hier schon bekannt sind und bearbeitet werden, aber auf eine Mail an den Support wurde nicht reagiert. Alternativ bleibt mir nur hier eine Software einzusetzen die alle Cookies, und damit auch Werbeeinblendungen usw, blockt. Was das für die Einnahmen durch diese Werbeanzeigen bedeutet weiss ich, und ich tue es ungerne, aber momentan bleibt mir keine andere Wahl.

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2012)

Ich habe mir das genau gegenteilige Problem - das Login bleibt einfach nicht gespeichert. Teste es heute nochmal mit "Cookies von allen Servern akzeptieren" (normalerweise nehme ich sie nur von der besuchten Seite), aber wenn das auch nicht hilft (und ich fände es ehrlich gesagt traurig, wenn ich Cookies z.B. auch von Werbeanbietern freien Lauf lassen müsste, nur um mich einloggen zu können), dann kann sich ein Admin vielleicht gleich mal beides auf einmal angucken. (und dann noch eine Antwort auf meine letzte Meldung verfassen)

_Update_: Auch mit vollkommen freigegebenen Cookie-Einstellungen werden weder das Login noch meine Ansichtseinstellungen für die Main (nicht mitscrollende Leiste, Listenansicht) gespeichert. Als kleiner extra Bonus bin ich Forum nicht eingeloggt, nachdem ich mich auf der Main angemeldet habe -> zweimal einloggen pro Hochfahren.
Da sollte sich wirklich mal jemand drum kümmern
(Browser: Opera 12.01)


----------



## T'PAU (15. September 2012)

Ich konnte mich nach der Umstellung aufs neue Forum nicht mehr mit meinem bisherigen Account einloggen, Name oder PW falsch.
Hab mir zweimal ein neues PW schicken lassen, damit klappte es dann irgendwann. 
Nach ein paar Tagen (hab noch nicht drauf geachtet wieviele) bin ich wieder ausgeloggt und muss mich auf der Main-Seite neu einloggen (im Forum klappt das einloggen afaik nicht)!

Mein Hauptproblem: Ich kann in den Profil-Einstellungen das PW nicht ändern! Immer wenn ich auf _Abschicken_ klicke, passiert... nichts! 
Hat das Problem noch jemand?

(Browser: Opera 12.02)


----------



## Stouki (16. September 2012)

Hat sich alles erledigt, ich habe endlich mal Zuhause daran gedacht, die Zeit beim Profil umzustellen ~.~

Eine andere Frage die bleibt, ist die nach dem BB-Code zum durchstreichen - gibt es hier im Forum einen? - Wenn ja bitte ruhig einfach den Beitrag editieren und das untere durchstreichen, wie der BB-Code aussieht kann ich ja durch die Bearbeiten-Funktion einsehen 


Hallo,
bei mir tauchen Beiträge im Forum erst mit erheblicher Zeitverzögerung auf.
Heißt in Zahlen _edit: 2h_ - habe den Cache bereits geleert gehabt, bringt über nichts.
Ich benutze Mozilla Firefox - mit dem IE sind die Zeiten um exakt eine Stunde nach hinten gesetzt (wird wohl irgendwas mit Sommer- und Winterzeit sein  - edit: oder einer Zeitzone...)
edit: Ich stelle fest, dass mir dieser Beitrag als um 19:33 erstellt angezeigt wird - es ist allerdings laut allen Uhren im Haushalt 21:35, bzw. war vermutlich 21:33 - sind also wohl doch genau 2 Stunden, mögliche Ursachen wären: ?)


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2012)

Ja, den BB-Code zum durchstreichen gibt es!

Wenn du einen Beitrag verfasst ist er ganz rechts zu finden.

Guckst du?

```
[ STRIKE ] Guckst du? [  /STRIKE ]
```


----------



## Broow (30. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wo ich das posten sollte, aber seit Heute läd mein Tab im PCGHX Forum nicht fertig, so wie wenn es dauer aktualisieren wäre. ist auch etwas langsamer wie sonst. liegt das an euch oder an meinem Pc?


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Oktober 2012)

Joh, bei mir auch. Thilo, was hast du jetzt wieder verbockt? 

EDIT: Nach einigen Minuten war er dann plötzlich zeitgleich mit allen Tabs fertig. Eventuell spackt mal wieder ein Ad rum..


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. Oktober 2012)

*[Problem] Ungenutzte Bilder lassen sich nicht löschen.*

Habe ein paar Bilder, die nicht aus dem Ordner verschwinden. Wie werde ich die los?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


EDIT: Hallo, noch wer da? Ist hier so dunkel...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das genau gegenteilige Problem - das Login bleibt einfach nicht gespeichert. Teste es heute nochmal mit "Cookies von allen Servern akzeptieren" (normalerweise nehme ich sie nur von der besuchten Seite), aber wenn das auch nicht hilft (und ich fände es ehrlich gesagt traurig, wenn ich Cookies z.B. auch von Werbeanbietern freien Lauf lassen müsste, nur um mich einloggen zu können), dann kann sich ein Admin vielleicht gleich mal beides auf einmal angucken. (und dann noch eine Antwort auf meine letzte Meldung verfassen)
> 
> _Update_: Auch mit vollkommen freigegebenen Cookie-Einstellungen werden weder das Login noch meine Ansichtseinstellungen für die Main (nicht mitscrollende Leiste, Listenansicht) gespeichert. Als kleiner extra Bonus bin ich Forum nicht eingeloggt, nachdem ich mich auf der Main angemeldet habe -> zweimal einloggen pro Hochfahren.
> Da sollte sich wirklich mal jemand drum kümmern
> (Browser: Opera 12.01)


 

Es wäre, ein halbes Monat nach der Umstellung, übrigens nett, zumindest ein "wir arbeiten daran" zu hören.


----------



## Falk (8. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre, ein halbes Monat nach der Umstellung, übrigens nett, zumindest ein "wir arbeiten daran" zu hören.


 
Wir haben uns das gerade mal mit einem "frischen" Opera Portable 12.02 angeschaut: die Ansicht des Tickers wird in der Tat nicht korrekt gespeichert, der Login ist aber sowohl im Forum als auch auf der Seite kein Problem. Wird auch gespeichert über einen Browserneustart hinweg.

Das aber wie gesagt mit Standard-Einstellungen eines frisch installierten Browsers. Individuelle Einstellungen der jeweiligen User können wir nur begrenzt berücksichtigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt - es funktioniert bei mir auch nach Wiederherstellung der Standardeinstellungen für PCGH.de nicht.
Werde mir mal 12.02, aber da müsst ihr eine arg spezifische Änderung vorgenommen haben, dass von allen Seiten im Web nur die hiesige mit 12.01 nicht, aber mit 12.02 schon geht.


----------



## Falk (8. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben eben leider nur einen komplett "nackten" Browser zur Verfügung. Das mit den Ticker-Ansichten können wir ja auch durchaus nachvollziehen - das mit den Logins leider nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte das schonmal vor ........ Urzeiten angemerkt.
Wenn ich einen Artikel bearbeite und das Fenster vergrößere, dann auf Vorschau klicke um mein Werk zu begutachten, dann ist das Bearbeitungsfenster wieder klein.
In einer der früheren Versionen war das nicht der Fall.
Ist natürlich nicht schlimm wenn man nur einen Dreizeiler schreibt, wenn ich aber z.B.  das hier überarbeite ist das ziemlich nervig.
Falls das was zur Sache tut - Win 7 Home pro und FF16.0


----------



## X2theZ (10. Oktober 2012)

hallo

wollte heute meine signatur mal aktualisieren, weil ich ein neues netzteil habe.
dabei habe ich nur das ocz auf ein be quiet! geändert, d.h. es bleiben nach wie vor 3 zeilen, bekomme jedoch
bei jedem speicherversuch die fehlermeldung, dass man maximal 5 zeilen in die signatur schreiben darf.

ist das ein bug oder oder nur ein einzelfall?


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2012)

X2theZ schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wollte heute meine signatur mal aktualisieren, weil ich ein neues netzteil habe.
> dabei habe ich nur das ocz auf ein be quiet! geändert, d.h. es bleiben nach wie vor 3 zeilen, bekomme jedoch
> ...



Eben mit deiner Signatur ausprobiert, funktioniert (Chrome). 
Man kann auch nicht ausversehen zuviele Zeilen unten dran packen, das wird schon gefiltert, bevor die Abfrage nach der Zeilenanzahl greift.


```
[CENTER][FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]:: Intel i7 2600k :: be quiet! DarkRock Advanced [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]:: Asus P8P67 Pro Rev. 3.1 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]:: 2 x 4 GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHz :: Asus GeForce 560 Ti TOP OC DirectCUII ::[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]:: Crucial M4 128 GB ::[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=1] Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]:: [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]:: Windows 7 Pro x64 :: [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]:: Asus Xonar Essence STX :: Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro ::[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=1] Corsair Obsidian 650D :: Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH ::[/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]
```

Probiers mal damit


----------



## X2theZ (10. Oktober 2012)

danke für deine schnelle antwort 

hab mich aber währenddessen noch gespielt - hätt ich wohl mal sein lassen solln XD

so sollts aussehen ^^

:: Intel i7 2600k :: be quiet! DarkRock Advanced :: Asus P8P67 Pro Rev. 3.1 :: 2 x 4 GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHz :: Asus GeForce 560 Ti TOP OC DirectCUII ::
:: Crucial M4 128 GB :: Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB :: be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM :: Windows 7 Pro x64 ::
:: Asus Xonar Essence STX :: Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro :: Corsair Obsidian 650D :: Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH ::​ 
also:​ 
:: Intel i7 2600k :: be quiet! DarkRock Advanced :: Asus P8P67 Pro Rev. 3.1 :: 2 x 4 GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHz :: Asus GeForce 560 Ti TOP OC DirectCUII ::
	
	



```
<br>
```
:: Crucial M4 128 GB :: Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB :: be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM :: Windows 7 Pro x64 ::
	
	



```
<br>
```
:: Asus Xonar Essence STX :: Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro :: Corsair Obsidian 650D :: Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH ::​

​​und das geht leider ned.
browser IE​


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2012)

Die Rechte bzgl. Signaturen sind zwischen Admins und User-Accounts identisch, daran kanns schon mal nicht liegen. ^^
Kann den Stop auch im IE nicht nachvollziehen - aber ich hab die Signatur eben mal manuell angepasst.


----------



## X2theZ (10. Oktober 2012)

jo dankschen!!! 

hier noch der beweis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2012)

Das Texte mit so vielen Formatierungsbefehlen Probleme ergeben, kommt oft vor. Der Längenfilter scheint diverse Tags als Text mitzuzählen und zugleich gibt es eine maximale Zeichenzahl pro Zeile (d.h. auch wenn der User keinen Umbruch einfügt geht die Software -berechtigterweise, wenn es wirklich Text ist- davon aus, dass das ganze später über mehrere Zeilen angezeigt wird).
(@ZAM: Wenn du weitere Beispiele brauchst, um den Fehler zu identifizieren, kannst du z.B. meine nehmen. Die wird vom Kontrollzentrum ebenfalls mit "zuviele Zeilen" zurückgewiesen.)


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (@ZAM: Wenn du weitere Beispiele brauchst, um den Fehler zu identifizieren, kannst du z.B. meine nehmen. Die wird vom Kontrollzentrum ebenfalls mit "zuviele Zeilen" zurückgewiesen.)


 
Wenn die Anpassung eingriffe im Code des Forums erfordert, dann ist das eh vergebens, so lange das von VB nicht gefixt wird.
Die Zeichenlimitierung für Zeichen inkl. BBCode hab ich vorhin btw. angehoben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs gerade getestet - ich liege weiterhin drüber 
Aber welche Befehle da wie wo falsch gezählt werden und wie man das beheben kann, ohne Monstersignaturen zu riskieren, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht. Bislang waren die Fälle von Usern, die am Codelimit scheiterten, so selten, dass wir das über die Moderation von Hand geregelt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2012)

Könnte mir mal jemand erklären, warum die Software mir einfach so eine Abkürzung in Kleinbuchstaben formatiert, wenn ich Großbuchstaben eingebe?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...mit-extrem-hoher-pixeldichte.html#post4674291


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte mir mal jemand erklären, warum die Software mir einfach so eine Abkürzung in Kleinbuchstaben formatiert, wenn ich Großbuchstaben eingebe?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...mit-extrem-hoher-pixeldichte.html#post4674291



Das hat mich bei PCGames eben auch gewundert, als ich mit Uglys rumspammen wollte.
Ist gefixt - Schuld war hier der (sinnfreie) "Nicht schreien"-Filter von Vbulletin.


----------



## Falk (5. November 2012)

Smileys sollten eh nich case sensitiv sein


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Smileys sollten eh nich case sensitiv sein


 
Und wer Capslock missbraucht bekommt halt von den Mods auf den Sack. ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

Ich weise nochmal darauf hin: Im Dateimanager heißt es: "Datei 1 bis 20 von 315", im Kontrollzentrum unter Anhänge heißt es: "Anzahl Ihrer Anhänge: 299".

Das heißt, da sind mind. 16 Bilder, die nirgendswo verwendet werden, und die nicht nach 1 Stunde gelöscht werden, wie es im Dateimanager heißt. Mindestens deswegen, weil im Kontrollzentrum jeder einzelne Anhang aufgelistet wird, auch doppelte - im Dateimanager jedoch keine doppelten Bilder bei mir vorhanden sind. Kriegt des mit dieser Dateiverwaltung doch bitte endlich mal in den Griff..


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kriegt des mit dieser Dateiverwaltung doch bitte endlich mal in den Griff



Da alle Wartungsjobs laufen, muss ich das so wohl als Ticket 1:1 an VBulletin weitergeben.

*Edit* Ich muss das revidieren - anscheinend läuft genau dieser Aufräum-Job schon seit der Umstellung auf Vbulletin 4 ins Speicherlimit, bricht ab und korrigiert die Attachments nicht mehr. Das ist leider nicht so einfach zu korrigieren, da die Klassenstruktur von VB direkt aus der Hölle stammt.

*Edit2* Ist trotzdem ein Problem vom Update-Job von VB, der nicht mit der Datenmenge klar kommt. Kann ich nichts machen momentan.


----------



## Frosdedje (27. November 2012)

Gibt es hier für das Log-In irgendwo einen Schalter, wo man bei Bedarf dauerhaft eingeloggt sein kann, was es auch in anderen Foren angeboten wird?
Grund ist:
Habe ich hier einmal eingeloggt, reicht diese nur für einige Wochen, und dann werde ich ohne Vorwarnung abgemeldet und ich muss mich wieder einloggen 
(d.h meist über Passwort zurücksetzen), obwohl mein Internet-Browser (FireFox 15.0) so eingestellt ist, dass gespeicherte Cookies so lange behalten werden, 
bis sie nicht mehr gültig sind.
In anderen Foren, wo ich angemeldet bin (CompuerBase, Planet3dNow! etc.) musste ich mich nur einmal einloggen und da funktioniert das dauerhafte Einloggen
schon seit mehr als zwei Monaten problemlos.


----------



## coroc (27. November 2012)

Dieser Button wurde soweit ich weiß abgeschafft, jetzt bleibt man bis zum Generalrausschmiss, der alle paar Wocehn stattfindet eingeloggt, glaub ich


----------



## Der Maniac (27. November 2012)

Mal ganz ehrlich, hast du so komplizierte Passwörter, oder warum musst du das immer mit PW zurücksetzten machen?


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Dieser Button wurde soweit ich weiß abgeschafft, jetzt bleibt man bis zum Generalrausschmiss, der alle paar Wocehn stattfindet eingeloggt, glaub ich


 
Das ist aber blöd. Ich *will *den Haken wieder setzen können.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber blöd. Ich *will *den Haken wieder setzen können.


 
Der ist nicht mehr notwendig - die Session sollte eigentlich bestehen bleiben. Dass der Login nach Zeit X ausläuft ist eher ein Bug aufgrund einer Sicherheitseinstellung. Dazu gibt es bei uns auch bereits ein Ticket. Die Änderung dazu befindet sich bereits im Test, wird aber deswegen nicht vor kommender Woche online gehen - d.h., dass einige von Euch ggfs. bis dahin nochmal ausgeloggt werden, das ist zumindest nicht 100%ig auszuschließen.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2012)

Gut zu wissen. Bugs sind nie verkehrt. Ich liebe Bugs.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Bugs sind nie verkehrt. Ich liebe Bugs.


 
Mein Favorit sind die Marienbugs.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2012)

Ich hatte mich da auch schon gewundert das ich in der Session rausflog


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Bugs sind nie verkehrt. Ich liebe Bugs.


 
Ach naja, wir sind dafür da .. http://bit.ly/UdkO2D

 Und jetzt genug vom Offtopic!


----------



## coroc (29. November 2012)

Ich will mich beschweren 

Also, ich habe eben im CPU Bilderthread ein Bild gepostet, habe dafür einen Like bekommen, doch dann stand oben in der Profilleiste ich hätte 2 bekommen...

Ich würde mal sagen, dass das nicht Normal ist, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2012)

Likes können zurückgenommen werden. Ggf. wurden zwei Likes "vergeben" - aber derzeit hat das Post nur eins, der andere hatte sich verklickt.


----------



## coroc (29. November 2012)

Das ist mir klar, allerdings tritt das jetzt noch extremer auf, ich habe seit eben 2 Likes bekommen, aber mir werden 5 neue angezeigt...

Screenshot ist im Anhang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, allerdings tritt das jetzt noch extremer auf, ich habe seit eben 2 Likes bekommen, aber mir werden 5 neue angezeigt...



Beziehen sich die 5 Benachrichtungen tatsächlich alle nur auf Likes oder auch andere Unterpunkte wie Profilnachrichten, Freundeseinladungen, Gruppeneinladungen, Normale PN? Bitte mal aufklicken und davon einen Screenshot machen. Das Forum (ja, tatsächlich sind das nicht unsere Scripte  ) hat für deinen Account in der Datenbank noch offen: 2x ungelesene PM, 1x Like, 1x Pinnwandeintrag


----------



## coroc (30. November 2012)

Also, Screenshot wird schwer, aber wenns wiederholz vorkommt, poste ichs sofort


----------



## KonterSchock (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, mir ist ein Fehler aufgefallen, und zwar werden die neusten Beiträge nicht mehr angezeigt, hab das bei anderen Usern auch bemerkt, da steht der Stand von 2 Tagen obwohl die vor kurzen noch gepostet haben, ich komm nicht mehr nach, sprich unter such Funktion sehe ich meine letzten Einträge nicht, Frage was ist da los???


----------



## robbe (6. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem, würde mich interessieren was da los ist.


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2012)

Prüfen wir - Es gab die Tage generell ein Problem mit dem Suchindex aller Seiten. Dabei ist das Forum wohl mit ausgestiegen.


----------



## Deimos (6. Dezember 2012)

Kann den Fehler bestätigen. Da funzt seit 2 Tagen nix mehr.
Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2012)

Läuft doch wieder regulär


----------



## KonterSchock (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja jetzt geht's wieder, danke alter.


----------



## Deimos (6. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Läuft doch wieder regulär


 Jetzt schon, ja  Danke!


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Dezember 2012)

hallo , das problem ist nun wieder da! das kanns doch net sein oder?

sorry für den x2 post.

ach ja suchfunktion geht auch nicht mehr. das ist langsam ein graus.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, dass im Off-Topic Forum noch ein Unterforum mit "Sport" eingerichtet wird?


----------



## coroc (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen, meine Beschwerde gehört hierrein: 

Im Handy;Smartphone usw. Unterforum wird das iPhone in der Beschreibung doppelt erwähnt, wie man im Screenshot im Anhang sieht.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Beziehen sich die 5 Benachrichtungen tatsächlich alle nur auf Likes oder auch andere Unterpunkte wie Profilnachrichten, Freundeseinladungen, Gruppeneinladungen, Normale PN? Bitte mal aufklicken und davon einen Screenshot machen. Das Forum (ja, tatsächlich sind das nicht unsere Scripte  ) hat für deinen Account in der Datenbank noch offen: 2x ungelesene PM, 1x Like, 1x Pinnwandeintrag


 
Ich habe Fehler bei den Benachrichtigungen auch schon gehabt.
Da kommt eine Benachrichtigung für ein Like das ich auch abhake aber 2 Stunden später bekomme ich noch mal eine Benachrichtigung für das Like obwohl ich es ja schon abgehakt hatte.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Dezember 2012)

Das Forum hat Fehler, die langsam nerven. Ich komm schon garnicht mehr hinterher, aktuelle Beiträge werden nicht angezeigt, Suchfunktion zeigen die neusten Beiträge auch nicht, Hallo?????  Jemand da???


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Das Forum hat Fehler, die langsam nerven. Ich komm schon garnicht mehr hinterher, aktuelle Beiträge werden nicht angezeigt, Suchfunktion zeigen die neusten Beiträge auch nicht, Hallo?????



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/249610-meine-beitraege-stehengeblieben.html !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111elf ( Satzzeichen-Krieg kann ich auch ^^)

Letzte Beiträge, Suche, Neueste Beiträge werden alle über die Search-Engine des Forums ausgeliefert und die hatte aufgrund der Verwendung (aus Performancegründen) einer serverseitigen Software zwischenzeitlich ein globales Problem, nicht nur aufs Forum beschränkt. Ist aber behoben.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Das Forum hat Fehler, die langsam nerven. Ich komm schon garnicht mehr hinterher, aktuelle Beiträge werden nicht angezeigt, Suchfunktion zeigen die neusten Beiträge auch nicht, Hallo?????  Jemand da???


 
Huhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, meine Beschwerde gehört hierrein:
> 
> Im Handy;Smartphone usw. Unterforum wird das iPhone in der Beschreibung doppelt erwähnt, wie man im Screenshot im Anhang sieht.
> 
> MfG


 
Ist behoben.


----------



## coroc (17. Dezember 2012)

Eine Frage:

Kann ich mein Profil vor neugierigen Blicken nicht angemeldeter User blocken?

Nur so aus Interesse, wobei mir schon klar ist, das es wahrscheinlich nicht mröglich ist, da man ja sonst auch meine Posts verstecken müsste


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2012)

@ coroc

Dein Profil kannst du verbergen. 

Geh auf: Kontrollzentrum ---> linke Seite ---> Profil-Privatsphäre 

Die Posts kannst du leider nicht verstecken, dafür halt große Teile deines Profils. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## coroc (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich soweit auch gemacht. Egal. Das Problem ist, das ein Mädchen aus meiner Klasse etwas nun ja "speziell" ist und meinen Nick im Internet sucht. Und ich möchte soweit es geht vermeiden, das sie sehen kann, wann ich welchen Post mache, wie viel ich hier rumspame ähh poste...


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe -- immer noch -- den Bug dass wenn ich im Kontrollzentrum unten links auf "Anhänge" klick ich die Meldung bekomme dass ich keine Anhänge hochgeladen habe.
Allerdings habe ich schon ein paar hochgeladen. 
doch wieso kommt dann diese Fehlermeldung? 
Und wo sind meine Anhänge?  

Und eine zweite Sache ist mir aufgefallen.
Ich kann das Profil von einigen Usern nicht erreichen.
Wenn ich auf das Profil klicke bekomme ich im nächsten Fenster den Hinweis dass ich keine Reche habe diese Seite zu betrachten und dass ich einen Administrator kontaktieren soll. 
Ich kontaktiere also jetzt einen Administrator.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Hab ich soweit auch gemacht. Egal. Das Problem ist, das ein Mädchen aus meiner Klasse etwas nun ja "speziell" ist und meinen Nick im Internet sucht. Und ich möchte soweit es geht vermeiden, das sie sehen kann, wann ich welchen Post mache, wie viel ich hier rumspame ähh poste...


 
Speziell? Das klingt eher nach einer Stalkerin! Ich will mich da ja nicht einmischen, aber sieh zu das es nicht eskaliert. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre das du dich umbenennst hier bei PCGHX. Wenn sie allerdings dein Profil als Lesezeichen hat, dann bringt das alles nichts. 

Fazit: Das Problem mit der Dame lösen, oder im Extremfall die Ordnungshüter von ihr (Eltern) einschalten. Wenn´s gar nicht anders geht, dann die richtigen Ordnungshüter. 

@ Threshold

Das Problem habe ich bereits intern weiter gegeben. Softy hat mich auch schon drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Mal sehen wann ein Feedback kommt. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## coroc (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich sag hier im Thread nix mehr dazu...Umbenennen wär ne Möglichkeit. Ich werd nochmal gucken, wie sichs weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich sag hier im Thread nix mehr dazu...Umbenennen wär ne Möglichkeit. Ich werd nochmal gucken, wie sichs weiterentwickelt.


 
Du wirst von Mädchen gestalkt? 
*neidisch werd*


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst von Mädchen gestalkt?
> *neidisch werd*



Echt jetzt.....es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## soth (9. Januar 2013)

Abend die Damen und Herren.

Die App quittiert leider reproduzierbar bei PNs mit eingebundenen Grafiken mit einer Fehlermeldung.
Der Text wird zwar nach Wegklicken angezeigt, allerdings nur bis zu der Stelle, an der sich das Bild befinden sollte.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. Januar 2013)

Ist zwar nicht direkt ein Bug, aber das Problem ist, dass das Forum hier manchmal extrem träge reagiertd.h es 
braucht machmal so ewig zum laden, dass mein Browser wegen Zeitüberschreitung das abbricht.
Und an machen tagen scheint das viel öfter zu passieren als an anderen Tagen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Abend die Damen und Herren.
> 
> Die App quittiert leider reproduzierbar bei PNs mit eingebundenen Grafiken mit einer Fehlermeldung.
> Der Text wird zwar nach Wegklicken angezeigt, allerdings nur bis zu der Stelle, an der sich das Bild befinden sollte.


 Eigentlich ist das etws für den App Thread.


----------



## soth (9. Januar 2013)

Oo bin ich hier falsch 
Könnte das dann ein Mod bitte in den richtigen Thread verschieben?


----------



## coroc (9. Januar 2013)

Kopiers doch einfach in den anderen Thread. Ich behauote, das du wohl kaum wegen Spam eine Verwarnung bekommen wirst...


----------



## soth (9. Januar 2013)

Das glaube ich auch nicht, aber es stört vielleicht?
Naja, sowas passiert eben, wenn man zu viele Tabs gleichzeitig geöffnet hat


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Abend die Damen und Herren.
> 
> Die App quittiert leider reproduzierbar bei PNs mit eingebundenen Grafiken mit einer Fehlermeldung.
> Der Text wird zwar nach Wegklicken angezeigt, allerdings nur bis zu der Stelle, an der sich das Bild befinden sollte.


 
Was ist das? Forumrunner oder Tapatalk? Ist btw. beides aktuell.


----------



## soth (14. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was ist das? Forumrunner oder Tapatalk? Ist btw. beides aktuell.


 Das ist die normal PCGH Extreme App...


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Das ist die normal PCGH Extreme App...


 
Also Forumrunner.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bekomme beim Abgeben einer Bewertung für einen Käufer folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Es gab einen Fehler in den Handel-Details!



die Frage wurde zwar am Anfang des Threads vor 1 Jahr schonmal gestellt, aber irgendwie nicht beantwortet oder?


----------



## killer196 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie Voodoo5_5500. Bin auch Verkäufer und habe dieselbe fehlermeldung.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (20. Februar 2013)

Ich probiere jetzt erstmal die Hinweise aus diesem Thread.


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2013)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme beim Abgeben einer Bewertung für einen Käufer folgende Fehlermeldung:
> die Frage wurde zwar am Anfang des Threads vor 1 Jahr schonmal gestellt, aber irgendwie nicht beantwortet oder?


 
Es gibt leider kein Update für das Plugin.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (20. Februar 2013)

Ok, kein Problem.
Habe es jetzt mit einer Eingabe in das große Leerfeld für Bemerkungen hinbekommen.


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2013)

Korrektur: Es gibt wohl doch eine neuere Version. Die müssen wir aber erstmal testen.


----------



## killer196 (20. Februar 2013)

Bei mir lag es am Browser. Chrome wollte nicht, firefox hat geklappt.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2013)

Das kann nicht stimmen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2013)

Ist immer noch da.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist immer noch da.


 
Hast du in dem Bereich schon mal eine Liste zur Bearbeitung gesehen?


----------



## Rizzard (4. März 2013)

Wieso wurde das eigentlich abgeändert, das wenn man ein Unterforum anwählt, man nicht mehr die ganzen Rubriken aufgelistet bekommt wie früher?
Ich hoffe ich konnte das einigermaßen verständlich ausdrücken.^^


----------



## Robonator (4. März 2013)

Irgendwie ist das Layout neu oder? 
Ich mein, so fett, klobig und unübersichtlich war es gestern noch nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gefällt das alte lieber. Ist kleiner und man hat einen besseren Überblick.


----------



## coroc (4. März 2013)

Und noch ein Fail ^^

Siehe Anhang





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (4. März 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das Layout neu oder?
> Ich mein, so fett, klobig und unübersichtlich war es gestern noch nicht.
> Mir gefällt das alte lieber. Ist kleiner und man hat einen besseren Überblick.


 
Geht mir auch so. Jetzt siehts optisch zwar ein bisschen besser aus, aber ist recht unübersichtlich geworden.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Und noch ein Fail ^^


 
Mit "Fail" und ohne genaue Erläuterung was und wo (Screenshot nur als Ausschnitt) können wir nichts machen, bei "Fail" werden wir auch nichts machen.

Feedback und Hinweise zum Layout bitte hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...cgh-intern-forum-fuer-15-minuten-offline.html


----------



## coroc (4. März 2013)

Sorry, ich hab gedacht, das sei so ersichtlich auf dem Srenshot.

Was ich meine ist, das wenn man im kontrollzentrum in den abonnierten Foren auf den User klickt, der den letzen Post in einem Thread gemacht hat, ist das Menu indem man auswählen kann, ob man aufs profil oder die Homepage will, hinter dem unterforum was man als nächstes abonniert hat verschwunden...


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab gedacht, das sei so ersichtlich auf dem Srenshot.
> 
> Was ich meine ist, das wenn man im kontrollzentrum in den abonnierten Foren auf den User klickt, der den letzen Post in einem Thread gemacht hat, ist das Menu indem man auswählen kann, ob man aufs profil oder die Homepage will, hinter dem unterforum was man als nächstes abonniert hat verschwunden...


 
Geht doch, Danke  Aber das wird schon bearbeitet.


----------



## coroc (4. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Geht doch  Aber das wird schon bearbeitet.


 Gehen tut vieles ^^ Aber am iPad sowas zu tippen macht keinen Spaß...Und das es bearbeitet wird hab ich ja nich wissen können...


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2013)

Habt iht heute etwas am Aussehen geschraubt?
Sieht anders aus als gestern.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Habt iht heute etwas am Aussehen geschraubt?
> Sieht anders aus als gestern.


 
Vorher sah es besser aus. Irgendein Grund wieso das geändert wurde?


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du in dem Bereich schon mal eine Liste zur Bearbeitung gesehen?


Ja und ich habe  auch Bilder hochgeladen.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Und das es bearbeitet wird hab ich ja nich wissen können...


Ich auch nicht, bis zur korrekten Beschreibung. ^^



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ja und ich habe  auch Bilder hochgeladen.


 
Ok. Merkwürdiges Verhalten der Forensoftware. Ich hab mir den Core-Code mal angeschaut. So wie er abläuft, dürfte er noch nie etwas in dem Verwaltungsbereich im Kontrollzentrum in der Form angezeigt haben mit unserer aktuellen Forenversion. Muss ich genauer analysieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vorher sah es besser aus. Irgendein Grund wieso das geändert wurde?


Jetz ist es einfach unübersichtlich.


----------



## Laudian (5. März 2013)

*Bugreport Layout + Zeitzone*

Da ich nicht wusste, wo ich das sonst melden soll, mache ich es mal hier.

Bug 1)
Bei mir und vielen anderen sind keine Layout Optionen vorhanden, weder in der Leiste unten Links, noch in den Einstellungen

Bug2)
Die Zeitzone London, Sommerzeit automatisch, liefert für mich die deutsche Zeit im Forum, wenn ich die Zeitzone auf Berlin ändere, geht die Uhr eine Stunde vor.

Schönheitsfehler:
In den Einstellungen ist ein kleiner Abschnitt nicht vom Englischen ins Deutsche überstezt:
Exclude Forums from "Get New Posts"
Exclude Forums:

Die Fehler treten sowohl unter Linux (openSuse 12.2) Windoofs (7 Ultimate) , Mac (10.8.2) und iOS (6.1) auf, getestet mit den verschiedensten Browsern in der jeweils aktuellsten Version.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Frosdedje (6. März 2013)

Ich habe auch massive Problem dort und zwar, dass es manchmal so ist, dass das ganze Forum technisch zum Teil zum Wegwerfen ist:
Mal braucht das Forum, wie heute, viel zu lange zum ladem, bis FireFox das Ganze mit einer Fehlermeldlung, dasss die Server zu lange zum Antworten brauchen, abbricht.

Und da dan Ganze runregelmäßig passiert (und das nicht seite heute, sondern schon seit Monaten), frage ich mich inzwischen ernsthaft, ob man hier überhaupt 
gescheite und leistungsstarke Server für das Forum bereitstellen kann. 
Das wird mir echt zu viel.


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2013)

Sicher das das die Server sind?

Ich hatte seit heute morgen noch keine Performance-Probleme.


----------



## Frosdedje (6. März 2013)

Ja, wo soll denn noch das Problen festsitzen, wenn diesen Problem hier unregelmäßig auftritt und andere Foren wie das von hardwareluxx schnell und problemlos laufen tun?

Edit: Und wieder das Gleiche.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Die Server zeigen keinerlei Peaks an und es gibt auch kein massives Feedback zu ähnlichen Problemen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2013)

@ ZAM 

Ist es normal das man nicht mehr sehen kann, wie viele Betrachter ein Unterforum hat?


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Wo hat man das bisher gesehen?


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2013)

Neben dem Namen der Unterforen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Wir haben nichts in der Richtung abgeschaltet oder rausgenommen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. März 2013)

Die Anzeige bei den Usern unterhalb des Ranges, das anzeigt das er derjenige ist der der TE ist, ist auch weg.


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben nichts in der Richtung abgeschaltet oder rausgenommen.


 Komisch! Es ist aber definitiv nicht mehr da!

Ich habe früher immer damit als Indikator gearbeitet, wo gerade viel los ist hier im Forum und evtl. erhöhte Moderation benötigt wird. Daher bin ich mir sicher, das diese Anzeige existiert.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Komisch! Es ist aber definitiv nicht mehr da!
> 
> Ich habe früher immer damit als Indikator gearbeitet, wo gerade viel los ist hier im Forum und evtl. erhöhte Moderation benötigt wird. Daher bin ich mir sicher, das diese Anzeige existiert.



Ich hab die Templates zu vor den letzten Änderungen verglichen und es fehlt kein Hook-Point oder sonstiges. Auch an den User-Rechten, Einstellungen oder irgendwelchen Statistiken wurde nichts modifiziert. 



			
				ΔΣΛ;5058885 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anzeige bei den Usern unterhalb des Ranges, das anzeigt das er derjenige ist der der TE ist, ist auch weg.


 
Ist wieder da.


----------



## Der Maniac (6. März 2013)

Ich muss Painkiller zustimmen, es stand sonst immer erst der Forenname da und dann "XXXX Betrachter" in klein grau(?) daneben.

@ Frosdedje: Ich habe nur ne extrem schwankende 3k-Leitung, und keinerlei Performanceprobleme. Oder bist du sonst Geschwindigkeiten von Lokalen Netzwerken gewöhnt?


----------



## Frosdedje (6. März 2013)

> @ Frosdedje: Ich habe nur ne extrem schwankende 3k-Leitung, und  keinerlei Performanceprobleme. Oder bist du sonst Geschwindigkeiten von  Lokalen Netzwerken gewöhnt?


Tja, ich habe VDSL 50 mit stabilen Downloadraten und Pingzeiten und trotzden taucht mien beschriebenes Problem unregelmäßig / willkürlich auf.
Selbst bei DSL 16000 war dieses Problem hier anwesend.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich muss Painkiller zustimmen, es stand sonst immer erst der Forenname da und dann "XXXX Betrachter" in klein grau(?) daneben.



Ich schau noch, was das sein könnte ^^

*Edit* Es ist doch mit dem Layout verschwunden. Das konnte mir beim Template-Vergleich nicht auffallen, weil es einfach nur auskommentiert ist.



> [..] Weggefallen ist außerdem die Anzeige der aktuellen Betrachteranzahl eines Unterforums [..]


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-...rn-Neues-Design-fuer-mehr-Uebersicht-1058836/


----------



## Der Maniac (6. März 2013)

Um mal das ganze zu Zitieren:



> [...]Weggefallen ist außerdem die Anzeige der aktuellen Betrachteranzahl  eines Unterforums - wer entscheidet sich schon anhand der Leseranzahl  dafür, ein bestimmtes Unterforum zu öffnen?[...]


Wie wäre es denn mit dem Zwischenkompromiss, das man entscheiden kann, ob es da stehen soll oder nicht? Müsste dann nen Menü(unter)punkt im Kontrollzentrum dafür geben. Wie groß ist denn da der Programmieraufwand? :o

€dit: Mir ist grad noch ein Style-Fehler aufgefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der "Gefällt-Mir" Button ist scheinbar in manchen Posts verrutscht, ist da ein Anker verloren gegangen? 






Na dieser Beitrag sieht ja super aus... Das passiert, wenn man ein Bild mit Groß & Linksbündig einbindet... >_<


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2013)

Mit dem Post über mir ist mir ein Fehler bei der Bild-Einbindung aufgefallen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(FF19, Win 7 64bit)


----------



## Der Maniac (6. März 2013)

Rechts habe ich sogar noch was geschrieben...^^ Ich lass den grad extra so, das man den Fehler auch erkennt...

Und nochmal falls es überlesen wurde: 


> Der "Gefällt-Mir" Button ist scheinbar in manchen Posts verrutscht, ist da ein Anker verloren gegangen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2013)

Das mit der Bildeinbindung ist kein (neuer) Fehler. Das Forum stellt den Text halt, wie gewünscht, neben dem Bild dar. Bei einem sehr breiten Bild sieht sowas nunmal nicht gut aus. In extermeren Fällen kann es auch noch passieren, dass das Forum versucht, die Anhangsdarstellungen irgendwie anders zu platzieren.

Bezüglich der Buttons als solchen: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hängt der fest am Ende des Textes. Wenn ein Post wenig Inhalt hat, aber durch den hoffnungslos überladenen Avatarbereich ("kompakt"? Ich sags ja: Da gäbe es noch viel zu tun  ) eine Mindesthöhe vorgegeben wird, gibt es zwischen Text- und Postende halt jede Menge Leerraum.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2013)

Ich habs vorher noch nicht bemerkt...
Das mit dem Text neben dem Bild hab ich allerdings nicht als Fehler gemeint, sondern das, was das Bild mit der Signatur macht! (siehe Screenshot)

Edit: Jetzt funktioniert es wieder normal.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Edit: Jetzt funktioniert es wieder normal.



Da war auch ein *engl* am Werk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich habs vorher noch nicht bemerkt...
> Das mit dem Text neben dem Bild hab ich allerdings nicht als Fehler gemeint, sondern das, was das Bild mit der Signatur macht! (siehe Screenshot)
> 
> Edit: Jetzt funktioniert es wieder normal.


 
Also die Signatur wurde bei mir immer normal angezeigt. Allerdings ist das z.T. auch von der Fensterbreite abhängig (bei mir ~minimum). Wenn neben dem Bild noch soviel Platz ist, dass VBB meint, da den Signaturtext unterbringen zu können, dann macht es eben genau das.

Das Bild ist im obigen Post jetzt übrigens als Attachment eingebunden, nicht mehr linksbündig mit umfließenden Text - kein Wunder, dass alles normal aussieht.

 hier ein test wie es aussieht wenn man doch linksbündig arbeiten will und nicht mit englszunge cheatet.


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich schau noch, was das sein könnte ^^
> 
> *Edit* Es ist doch mit dem Layout verschwunden. Das konnte mir beim Template-Vergleich nicht auffallen, weil es einfach nur auskommentiert ist.
> 
> ...


 
@ ZAM

Ich weiß zwar, das du nur ausführendes Organ bist, aber dennoch hätte ich gerne die "Betrachter"-Funktion wieder. Meiner Meinung nach stört diese auch nicht. Für mich persönlich hatte sie einige Vorteile gerade was das Moderieren angeht.

Den Threadstarter-Titel fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Gestört hat der nicht wirklich.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Den Threadstarter-Titel fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Gestört hat der nicht wirklich.



Uhm - der sollte eigentlich wieder da sein.


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2013)

Hab jetzt mal 3-4 Threads durchgesehen, da war keiner.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-optimale-luftstrohm-im-bitfenix-prodigy.html


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2013)

Super, jetzt ist er wieder da. Aber beim Startpost fehlt er. Absicht?


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist immer noch da.


 
Checks nochmal bitte 




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Super, jetzt ist er wieder da. Aber beim Startpost fehlt er. Absicht?


 
Da war er nie - man weiß ja, dass der oberste Beitragsersteller Themenstarter ist.


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2013)

> Da war er nie - man weiß ja, dass der oberste Beitragsersteller Themenstarter ist.


Ah Ok! Super das es wieder läuft! 

Danke, ZAM!


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Checks nochmal bitte


 Die mittlerweile 12 Seiten sind wie da.
Was auch immer das war, aber danke ZAM das es wieder da ist.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. März 2013)

Mir ist noch so ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen!

Wenn man auf einen Usernamen bei den Themen klickt, wird der größte Teil des aufploppenden Menüs verdeckt. Siehe Bild...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Nein, das ist nicht nur so weil es so klein geschnitten ist!)


----------



## Laudian (8. März 2013)

Hmm, hat außer mir hier niemand das Problem mit den falschen Zeitzonen ?
Ich habe die richtige Uhrzeit, allerdings war "London" als Standard ausgewählt.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Hmm, hat außer mir hier niemand das Problem mit den falschen Zeitzonen ?
> Ich habe die richtige Uhrzeit, allerdings war "London" als Standard ausgewählt.


 
Schau mal hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions

Unter Datum & Uhrzeit. Ich werde zudem aber noch prüfen, welche Zeitzone bei neuen Accounts gesetzt wird.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2013)

Morgähhhn,

ich hab heute mal ein neues Avatar-Bild eingefügt und mir ist eine sehr starke Kompression aufgefallen. Egal welche Größe(um die 35kb) und egal welches Format, es wird immer post komprimiert und das m. M. n. schlechter als vorher. Bestandsavatar-Bilder sehen viel schärfer aus. Hat das mit der neuen Forenversion zu tun, kann man das mal hochstellen?

MfG


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hat das mit der neuen Forenversion zu tun



Die ist schon eine ganz Weile auf dem gleichen Stand bis auf die Sicherheits-Patchlevel.



> kann man das mal hochstellen?



Nur im Script, aber ob das spürbaren Einfluss hat, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2013)

35 KB sind halt mal eben fast die doppelte Datenmenge, die erlaubt ist. Bis 19,5 KB findet keine (zugegebenermaßen relativ aggressive) Komprimierung statt.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2013)

Also im Vergleich zu den Alten, ca. 1 Jahr, Avatar-Bilder, sehe die neuen sehr stark komprimiert aus. Siehe die Originalgröße meines neuen avatar Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2013)

Wie gesagt: Die automatische Komprimierung geht sicherlich aggressiver zu Werke als nötig, wenn sie ein 37-KB-Bild auf 6,5 KB schrumpft, während die Obergrenze bei 19,5 KB liegt - vielleicht können wir daran ein wenig drehen. Aber die Obergrenze wird bei beiden Upload-Feldern angezeigt und die Alternative zu einer Komprimierung besteht darin, zu große Bilddateien automatisch abzulehnen.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2013)

Puh, also die Einstellung von 19,5KB ist schon echt Schmal ^^ Haben es eben mal auf 100KB angehoben.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2013)

Bremst das nicht die Leute mit Gammel-Leitung?^^ Wir müssten aber noch den Text im Kontrollzentrum anpassen.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bremst das nicht die Leute mit Gammel-Leitung?^^ Wir müssten aber noch den Text im Kontrollzentrum anpassen.


 
Beim Caching-Verhalten des Forums, der Anzahl an Beiträgen pro Seite und den heutigen Minimal-Leitungen: Nein. ^^
Der Text passt sich automatisch an die Einstellungen an.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Puh, also die Einstellung von 19,5KB ist schon echt Schmal ^^ Haben es eben mal auf 100KB angehoben.


Eben, dass meinte ich. bei 150px x 150px kriegt man keine vernünftigen Bilder im Sinne von Fotos also nicht Grafiken mit 19KB hin. Ich denke um die 80KB wären geeigneter.

p.s.: Super, vielen Dank! Jetzt siehts schnieke aus. 

MfG


----------



## Laudian (8. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> Unter Datum & Uhrzeit. Ich werde zudem aber noch prüfen, welche Zeitzone bei neuen Accounts gesetzt wird.


 
Da ist bei mir wie gesagt (WEZ) Westeuropäische Zeit, London, Lissabon, Casablanca eingestellt. Ändere ich die Einstellung auf WEZ+1 habe ich die falsche Uhrzeit im Forum, nämlich WEZ+2. Sommerzeit steht auf automatisch.


----------



## Makalar (8. März 2013)

Ich habe seit ein paar Stunden das Problem, dass ich mich nicht mehr über mein Notebook anmelden kann, dort wird immer angezeigt dass mein Passwort oder Benutzername falsch ist, an meinem PC kann ich mich aber problemlos anmelden.
Edit: Das Problem besteht immer noch, auch nachdem ich das Notebook neu aufgesetzt habe.


----------



## Der Maniac (9. März 2013)

Englische Tastatur evtl.? Mal Shift + Alt drücken, das ändert das Tastaturlayout zwischen QWERTZ und QWERTY bzw. AZERTY (Je nach eingestellten Sprachen, die das System nutzen soll)


----------



## Makalar (9. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Englische Tastatur evtl.? Mal Shift + Alt drücken, das ändert das Tastaturlayout zwischen QWERTZ und QWERTY bzw. AZERTY (Je nach eingestellten Sprachen, die das System nutzen soll)


 
Danke für die Hilfe, es lag aber an einem Browser Plug-In das irgendwas blockiert hat


----------



## MuMu95 (14. März 2013)

Hey,
wenn ich ein Bild per "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" einbinden will klappt das nicht, wenn ich es per "" linksbündig oder mit  rechtsbündig einsetze klappt das, aber ich will das Bild nicht linksbündig oder sonsto haben sondern ganz normal in der Mitte!
Man sieht das der Link eindeutig richtig ist, hat jemand ne Ahnung weil es mir zuviel Arbeit ist das ganze per Anhänge zu machen und die dann auf Originalgröße zu bringe, zmd soweit ich das noch kenne war es viel Arbeit.
Ich hoffe das gehört zu Bugs und Co., ich benutze Chrome in aktueller Version, funktioniert aber auch mit Firefox nicht.

Edit: das klappt nicht das zu zeigen als befehle meine ich:
[ img ]... url...[ /img ]
[ imgl ]... url...[ /imgl ]
[ imgr ]... url...[ /imgr ]
halt nur ohne die Leerzeichen in den eckigen Klammern


----------



## Der Maniac (14. März 2013)

Wenn du Bilder über den Foren-Upload einbindest, kannst du diese Bilder ganz bequem ber Klick in der Größe und Position einstellen. Bilder von externen Servern werden hier (soweit das noch aktuell ist) sowieso blockiert bzw. es wird nur der Link, aber nicht das Bild angezeigt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2013)

Bilder vom PCGH-Server lassen sich (zumindest bei mir) auch problemlos mit [img]-Tag einbinden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hab mich mal bei Maniac bedient)

Tags kann man übrigens mit dem [noparse]-Tag auch nicht auswerten und somit anzeigen lassen


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

Ah, danke für die Info! Sowas hab ich schon die ganze Zeit gesucht, mit dem "Code"-Kram ging das nie... Jetzt weiß ich auch warum!


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2013)

Huhu  

Ihr müsstet mal den Abstand zwischen den Labels "von" und dem Nick des letzten Posters erhöhen, in der Forenübersicht. Sieht n bisschen doof aus.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. März 2013)

Da wurde wohl schlicht und einfach ein Leerzeichen vergessen


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2013)

Und erneut: Wo ist das genau?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2013)

Die Anzeige stammt aus der Gesamt-Forensübersicht, aber die fehlende Lücke kann ich bei mir nicht nachvollziehen. Browser&Co wären somit auch interessant. (bei mir: Opera 11.23)


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Anzeige stammt aus der Gesamt-Forensübersicht, aber die fehlende Lücke kann ich bei mir nicht nachvollziehen. Browser&Co wären somit auch interessant. (bei mir: Opera 11.23)


 
Wenn ich raten müsste, dann zoomt wieder jemand.
*Edit* Wobei es auch beim Zoomen sich nicht verschiebt.


----------



## batmaan (17. April 2013)

Directupload.net - gjtl5w76.jpg

Ich hab folgendes Problem


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (17. April 2013)

Hatte das gleiche Problem weiter oben gepostet, bei mir war damals die Lösung:


> Habe es jetzt mit einer Eingabe in das große Leerfeld für Bemerkungen hinbekommen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2013)

Sagt mal was soll denn diese extrem nervige Wackelwerbung von Ikea, die sich jedes mal ins Bild drückt?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2013)

Vor allem ist es zum wiederholten Male eine Werbung von Ikea, die sich nicht weg klicken lässt. Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass das mit Absicht geschieht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. April 2013)

Zum gefühlt 100sten Mal: Werbeprobleme werden hier gemeldet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...en-zu-werbung-auf-www-pcgameshardware-de.html

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. Hier geht es um das Forum und speziell um Vbulletin.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2013)

Es geht sich aber nicht um Werbung auf pcgameshardware.de, sondern um Werbung auf extreme.pcgameshardware.de d.h. wenn dann solltet ihr das auch so kenntlich machen, dass dieser Thread für beides gilt (Main UND Forum).
Zudem, wozu gibt es einen speziellen Feedback- und Bug-Thread für's Forum, wenn man sich bei verbuggter Werbung, wieder an eine andere Stelle wenden soll? Ich meine, ihr habt für so was immerhin zwei Unterforen. Wer soll dann daran denken, dass für gewisse Dinge das PCGH Unterforum genutzt werden soll, obwohl das Problem im PCGHX Forum besteht? 

Da nutzen auch die gefühlten hundert Hinweise nichts, denn das ist irgendwie unlogisch. Für mich zumindest ist klar: Habe ich technische Probleme im Forum, wende ich mich ans PCGHX Unterforum.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2013)

Hm, ich dachte das wäre hier die richtige Anlaufstelle, da es sich für mich um ein Problem im Forumsbereich handelt. 
Jedenfalls ist das Ding extrem nervig. Hab heut schon gefühlte 20 mal versehentlich drauf geklickt, und das ist schon irgend wo sehr nervig.


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> wozu gibt es



Zur besseren Übersicht für uns.


----------



## batmaan (26. April 2013)

und zu meinem problem?


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> und zu meinem problem?


 
Ich sehe nicht ganz, was nicht passt. Aber das Marktplatz-Plugin ist ein Addon und die kann nur der Hersteller reparieren.


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Ist das gewollt, dass man in einigen Kategorien keine Themen mehr erstellen kann? (z.B diesem hier oder dem eXtreme Forum)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2013)

Wir prüfen das gerade. Mit eXtreme Forum meinst du diese Kategorie, oder?


----------



## Leandros (7. Mai 2013)

Jep, in der Kategorie kann ich ein Thema erstellen (Button ist dort, danach bekomme ich einen Error), aber nicht in den Unterforen (kein Button).
In dieser Kategorie und Unterforen kann ich auch keine Threads erstellen: PCGH: Print, Online, Forum, PCGH-Produkte, Pad & Phone 


Werde mal weiter prüfen, ob das noch in anderen Kategorien so ist.


Edit: Beim Rest habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2013)

Musst du nicht prüfen - da greift grad ein Script etwas zu intensiv.
*Edit* sollte wieder passen.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2013)

Sind Kommentare bei Videos deaktiviert worden? Als Beispiel mal dieses Video, egal ob ich Comodo Dragon oder Firefox verwende es kommt immer der selbe Text nach dem Klick auf Artikel kommentieren.



> Warnung: require_once({$vbulletin->config[ctec][incpath]}connect_cbox.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in [path]/newthread.php(77) : eval()'d code (Zeile 17)
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '{$vbulletin->config[ctec][incpath]}connect_cbox.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/LAGER/webserver/vbulletin/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/html/newthread.php(77) : eva


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sind Kommentare bei Videos deaktiviert worden? Als Beispiel mal dieses Video, egal ob ich Comodo Dragon oder Firefox verwende es kommt immer der selbe Text nach dem Klick auf Artikel kommentieren.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - War ein kleiner Bug durch eine Umstellung - ist behoben.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2013)

Ein kleiner Fehler im gelben Banner für die Sprechstunde von Thilo. 



> *Am Donnerstag, dem 16.05. findet von 15:00 bis  15:00 Uhr die nächste PCGH-Sprechstunde statt. Chefredakteur Thilo Bayer  diskutiert in diesem Zeitraum mit euch über das Thema Crowdfuning.*



Gruß
Pain


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin halt einfach schnell 

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mich gerade des öfteren versucht einzuloggen, dies hat aber mehrmals nicht geklappt, erst nach etlichen versuchen hat es funktioniert.
Habt ihr gerade was verändert, oder war es ein Bug oder sonst was ?


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5381533 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich gerade des öfteren versucht einzuloggen, dies hat aber mehrmals nicht geklappt, erst nach etlichen versuchen hat es funktioniert.
> Habt ihr gerade was verändert, oder war es ein Bug oder sonst was ?


 
Passiert mir auch des öfteren, ist ziemlich Nervig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2013)

Es wird definitiv am Log-In System gearbeitet, ja.
Vor kurzem war ein User auf einmal in einem anderen Konto eingeloggt...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor kurzem war ein User auf einmal in einem anderen Konto eingeloggt...


 
Wie kann denn sowas passieren?


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kann denn sowas passieren?


 
Mir ehrlich gesagt auch ein Rätsel. Falsche Session + Cookie gesetzt möglicherweise, wodurch man in einem anderen account landen kann. 

BRB: Bin mich ein und ausloggen bis ich auf Thilos account bin.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2013)

Wir haben von den Phänomenen auch schon gehört, jedoch: Das allgemeine Login-System wurde für eine andere Seite angepasst, das ist richtig. Aber PCGH hat einen eigenständigen Userhandler für Verknüpfung und Login, der aber seit wir damals umgestellt haben (und nach den notwendigen Sonderzeichen-Anpassungen, wegen einigen Nicknamespezies hier ) nicht mehr angefasst wurde.

Login-Probleme sind aktuell eher "spooky", nichts globales und nicht reproduzierbar. Wir haben aber ein Auge drauf und nehmen jegliches weitere Feedback natürlich gern an.


----------



## batmaan (21. Juni 2013)

ich kann immernoch keine Bewertungen abgeben


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> ich kann immernoch keine Bewertungen abgeben


 
Ich habe dir dazu eine PN geschickt.


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Juli 2013)

Ich sehe bei mir Editor hier gar keine Option um eine Tabelle zu erstellen, könnte man das bitte mit in den Editor einfügen?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Das kann so auch nicht stimmen.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das kann so auch nicht stimmen.


 
Achso du weisst es noch nicht, das Forum hat ein eigenes Leben und mag es nicht alt zu werden  Habe den Thread zwar gesehen aber der Fehler ist mir nicht aufgefallen


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das kann so auch nicht stimmen.


 
Bevor wir an der Glaskugel reiben müssen ^^ - Wo genau wird das so angezeigt? Suche (welche)? Unterforum (welches)?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2013)

Hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?searchid=4549069


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?searchid=4549069


 
Deswegen habe ich extra nach dem Namen des Suchbereichs gefragt  Man kann die Links nicht verschicken. VBulletin ist so toll gebaut, dass die Searchids auf die User-ID gemünzt sind, d.h. der link bringt nur dir etwas.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2013)

Das konnte ich nicht wissen, aber ich habe nach nach iPhone mini gesucht.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das konnte ich nicht wissen, aber ich habe nach nach iPhone mini gesucht.


 
Sollte jetzt wieder passen - Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob dies schon erwähnt wurde, habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen ^^
Wenn man "Gefällt mir" Klicks bekommt, dann verlängert sich der Beitrag, und eine leere Lücke entsteht zwischen dem eigentlichen Beitrag und der anzeige von "Gefällt mir" Nutzern.
Das war vor dem umstellen auf das neue Zeugs nicht so.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5440160 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war vor dem umstellen auf das neue Zeugs nicht so.


 
Was für eine Umstellung auf was für neues Zeugs?
Welchen Browser nutzt du?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2013)

Die erste Frage kann ich nicht beantworten, aber einen großzügigen Abstand zwischen "gefällt mir"s und dem Posting-Text und damit eine deutlich Steigerung des Platzverbrauches gibts mit Opera seit dem das eingeführt wurde (derzeit 12.16, damals vermutlich n 10.xx)

Aber Platzverschwendung war ja schon immer typisch für das Forum. (bzw. für vbb Foren allgemein)


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juli 2013)

Da es hier um die Forensoftware geht, hätte ich mal einen Vorschlag.

Könnte man einen Link einfügen bei den Abonierten Threads mit dem man zum eigenen Beitrag springen kann? Oder das man sehen kann wer meine Beiträge zitiert hat? 
Aus zwei Gründen:
1. Wenn man ein paar Tage nicht Online ist könnte man so sehen ob jemand den eigenen Beitrag kommentiert bzw zitiert hat. 
2. Es dient der Übersichtlichkeit und man weiss auch wo man wieder beginnen soll zu lesen also bei welchem Beitrag. Ich habe 872 Threads aktuell abonniert und ungefähr 10-15 davon sind noch aktiv, also macht es Sinn oder ist sowas nicht möglich?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2013)

Du hast oben links über jedem Thread die Schaltfläche "ersten ungelesenen Beitrag anzeigen", damit kannst du zielsicher von dem Post an weiterlesen, bei dem du aufgehört hast. Aus Sicht der Moderation wäre das auch das optimale, denn User, die Threads nicht oder nur sehr selektiv lesen, bevor sie posten, tendieren dazu, bereits getätigte Aussagen zu wiederholen oder eigentlich geklärte Aspekte erneut auszugraben.

Ob ein Verweis auf Zitate bzw. ein Hinweis bei Zitaten techisch möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Wurde erstmal zitiert ist das Zitat afaik einfach nur formatierter Text in einem Post - aber es gibt keine Baumstruktur oder ähnliches im Hintergrund. Man müsste also beim Auswählen der Zitierfunktion eingreifen und abschließend vor dem Posten noch einmal prüfen, ob derjenige den automatisch eingefügten Zitat-Code nicht doch wieder herausgelöscht hat.
Ne saubere Lösung wäre das auf alle Fälle nicht, da freie Zitate nicht erfasst werden können und Zitate, bei denen der Name gelöscht wird, vermutlich nicht zuverlässig. Direkt folgende Posts ohne Zitate oder Antworten, die mit einem "@Username" einfach so gepostet werden, würden ebenfalls durchrutschen.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob ein Verweis auf Zitate bzw. ein Hinweis bei Zitaten techisch möglich ist, weiß ich nicht.



Das Forum speichert tatsächlich die PostID als "Mutter ID" im neuen Post, wenn der Button "Zitieren" verwendet wird. Problematisch wird das Ganze *aber*, sobald jemand die Multizitat-Funktion verwendet oder manuell zitiert, weil dann hat man keine Möglichkeit mehr, die zitierten User zu erkennen. Nachträglich zu schauen, was von einem User (einzeln) zitiert wurde ist leider auch sehr unperformant, die Testabfrage für meine wenigen Postings dauerte zwischen 2-4 Minuten.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juli 2013)

Danke ruyven hatte den Link übersehen


----------



## keinnick (11. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... die Testabfrage für meine wenigen Postings dauerte zwischen 2-4 Minuten.


 
Da hilft nur eins: Overclocking: Prozessoren


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins: Overclocking: Prozessoren


 
Nein, ein Index


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Juli 2013)

Oooooder dass die Suche nur auf den Thread beschränkt wird... Auch wenn manchmal Zitate aus anderen Threads eingeworfen werden, die fallen dann halt durchs Raster oder da wird einmal Nachts oder gar nicht im gesamten Forum nach gesucht o.O


----------



## Placebo (11. Juli 2013)

Bug: Wenn man bei den Kommentaren zu Blogeinträgen auf "editieren" geht, überlappen sich Profilbild und das "Fett markieren" (oder wie man es auch immer nennen will) Zeichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Bug: Wenn man bei den Kommentaren zu Blogeinträgen auf "editieren" geht, überlappen sich Profilbild und das "Fett markieren" (oder wie man es auch immer nennen will) Zeichen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Aber nur bei einer Zoom-Stufe unter 100%


----------



## Placebo (12. Juli 2013)

Anscheinend nicht, habe es jetzt mit 2 PCs getestet, einmal 1680x1050 (Opera) und mit 1600x900 (Firefox). Bei beiden tritt der Fehler auf, jedes mal ungezoomt. FullHD habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht, habe es jetzt mit 2 PCs getestet, einmal 1680x1050 (Opera) und mit 1600x900 (Firefox). Bei beiden tritt der Fehler auf, jedes mal ungezoomt. FullHD habe ich leider nicht.


 
FullHD hab ich hier auch nicht, sogar eine noch kleinere Auflösung.
Welchen Browser nutzt du? (+Version)

*Edit* Das passiert*e*, wenn man die dynamische Forenbreite nutzt.


----------



## Placebo (12. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist es weg, auf beiden PCs und sogar zoomen geht ohne Probleme


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es weg, auf beiden PCs und sogar zoomen geht ohne Probleme


 
Jau, ich habe dem Kasten eine feste Höhe gegeben. ^^


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Juli 2013)

Hat dieser Thread eher was im Unterforum der Rumpelkammer "Sonstige News und Kommentare" zu suchen, als direkt in der Rumpelkammer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2013)

Hat er, muss ich wohl übersehen haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2013)

Mal eine Frage zu den Terminen die man selber im Kalender eintragen kann, bekomme ich eine Nachricht oder eine Meldung im Kontrollzentrum kurz bevor dieser Termin stattfindet?

Ich würde da gerne die Geburtstage derjenigen eintragen die ich in Freundesliste habe und wenn ich keine Meldung im Voraus bekomme bringt mir das nix. Ich müsste jeden Tag nachschauen und das kann ich schon mal vergessen 

Danke das es den Kalender wiedergibt :daumen. der war lange Zeit nicht aktuell.


----------



## Quppi (26. Juli 2013)

Hab auch nen Bug gefunden, wobei Fehler trifft eher zu. Wenn man im  Marktplatz auf Verkauf bewerten geht, wird bei dem Punkt URL das Beispiel 2x angezeigt:


> URL des Beitrags zu diesem Handel: (Erforderlich)
> Beispiel: http://www.site.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1234 http://www.site.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1234


----------



## Der Maniac (22. August 2013)

Ich glaube euch ist da ein Server oder eine Verbindung zwischen den Servern flöten gegangen... Wenn ich unter "Nützliche Links" den Punkt "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" anklicke bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktueller Firefox + Adblock, Win 7 Prof x64

Und wir erweitern das ganze jetzt mal noch um diese Fehlermeldung:

"no enabled local indexes to search"

Wurde die Funktion grade erstmal deaktiviert?^^


----------



## Laudian (22. August 2013)

Ist mir heute auch schon ca. 10x passiert, ne Minute später ging es dann immer wieder.


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2013)

Also wies scheint funktioniert im Moment die "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen"-Funktion nicht.

Ich erhalte da immer die Fehlermeldung:



> no enabled local indexes to search


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2013)

Das betrifft nicht nur die Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen. Ich kann mir von dir erstellte Themen auch nicht anschauen. :/
Auch deine Beiträge kann ich mir nicht anzeigen lassen. 

_Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.  _

Auch die Statistik auf der Profilseite funktioniert nicht.

_Error: no enabled local indexes to search
_


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2013)

Ja seltsam


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2013)

Wir sind dran, danke!


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2013)

Supi


----------



## Yassen (22. August 2013)

Danke


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2013)

Forum geht wieder.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2013)

Bei mir leider nicht. :/ 

Ich bekomme immer noch die gleichen Meldungen.


----------



## Yassen (22. August 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Forum geht wieder.


 
Lass mich kurz nein denken.
Es geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2013)

Okay, stimmt, nur Teile gehen. Ich gebs weiter.


----------



## debalz (22. August 2013)

> connection to sphinx:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)



bekomme nun diese Meldung bei "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen"
gibt aber schlimmeres - ihr bekommt das sicher hin!


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2013)

Ok, bei mir gehts wieder THX 

Könnt ihr sagen worans lag?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2013)

Zu viele offene Connections...


----------



## Yassen (22. August 2013)

lass mich überlegen es geht wieder 
schön 
danke


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2013)

Ist mittlerweile aber behoben.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. August 2013)

connection unexpectedly closed (timed out?)
Da ist nichts behoben xD


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Zu viele offene Connections...


 Sowas aber auch 

Bei mir gehts just aber auch nicht mehr, nachdem ich den Post gelese habe ;(


----------



## Defenz0r (22. August 2013)

Momentan funktionierst bei mir wieder.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2013)

Jop, läuft soweit wieder! 

THX @ Zam & Co.


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2013)

Ja, jetzt gehts wieder, mal schauen wie lan g


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2013)

Ja, wir mussten was patchen, war dann kurze Zeit offline. Sollte jetzt wieder dauerhaft gehen. Sorry für den Shice.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt gehts wieder, mal schauen wie lan g


 
Bei mir läuft es immer. 
Aber ich habe auch einen Draht zur NSA.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, wir mussten was patchen, war dann kurze Zeit offline. Sollte jetzt wieder dauerhaft gehen. Sorry für den Shice.


 Kein Stress! Ihr seid ja auch nur Menschen. Ist ja keiner während des Ausfalls durchgedreht.


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, wir mussten was patchen, war dann kurze Zeit offline. Sollte jetzt wieder dauerhaft gehen. Sorry für den Shice.


 Keep cool, erstmal nen Longdrink oder nen Eiskaffee schlürfen während dem Patch 

Wir haben Zeit


----------



## Defenz0r (22. August 2013)

Wann war der Patch? Garnichts mitbekommen


----------



## Gamer090 (22. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kein Stress! Ihr seid ja auch nur Menschen. Ist ja keiner während des Ausfalls durchgedreht.


 
Während des Ausfalls war auch keiner Online  Oder hast du die Redakteure gemeint, die so gemütlich Pause hatten?  Falls du die Mods meinst, seit doch froh, weniger Threads und Beiträge die ihr überprüfen müsst 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Keep cool, erstmal nen Longdrink oder nen Eiskaffee schlürfen während dem Patch
> 
> Wir haben Zeit


 
Das mit dem Eiskaffee ist  
Und naja, Zeit haben wir schon, die Frage ist nur wie lange wir ohne das Forum und PCGH Allgemein aushalten


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2013)

Naja, das Forum an sich ging ja noch, zumindest bei mir. Nur die "Kompfortfunktionen" gingen nicht mehr 

Darauf kann man auch mal verzichten. Da nen bischen zu warten, damit die Leute sich nicht nen Fuß ausreisen müssen wird uns schon nicht umbringen 

Auf der anderen Seite sitzen auch nur Menschen, und denen solls gut gehen. Nen Job muss auch Spaß machen, und nicht nur Stress sein.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2013)

> Während des Ausfalls war auch keiner Online  Oder hast du die Redakteure gemeint, die so gemütlich Pause hatten?


Ich meinte damit die Forum-Suchtis wie mich zum Beispiel!  Das Forum lief ja noch ohne Probleme. 



> Falls du die Mods meinst, seit doch froh, weniger Threads und Beiträge die ihr überprüfen müsst


 Das ist zwar ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz, aber an so was darf man nicht mal denken! Denn sobald man das macht, explodiert iwo im Forum wieder eine "Bombe" die viel Arbeit verursacht.  

Und das sind dann die Momente wo du einfach nur noch denkst:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß
Pain


----------



## Defenz0r (23. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit die Forum-Suchtis wie mich zum Beispiel!  Das Forum lief ja noch ohne Probleme.
> 
> Das ist zwar ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz, aber an so was darf man nicht mal denken! Denn sobald man das macht, explodiert iwo im Forum wieder eine "*Bombe*" die viel Arbeit verursacht.


 
Oh oh, jetzt wirst du von der NSA überwacht  Schlagwort..


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2013)

Bei mir hakt das Forum und die Website im Moment extrem.

Das hier kommt des öfteren:


*Warnung*: pg_connect() [function.pg-connect]: Unable to connect to PostgreSQL server: could not connect to server: No route to host 	Is the server running on host "ciadb3" and accepting 	TCP/IP connections on port 5432? in *[path]/adManagerFreeXMedia.php* (Zeile *23*)

*Warnung*: pg_errormessage() [function.pg-errormessage]: No PostgreSQL link opened yet in *[path]/adManagerFreeXMedia.php* (Zeile *23*)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2013)

Die Techniker sind dran.


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2013)

Auf der Main bekomme ich momentan folgenden Fehler (inkl. lustigem ZAM-Gif ): 

BrowserMozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/6.0)Zeit27.08.2013 - 13:13:53,20DiagnosticsError Executing Database Query. FATAL: terminating connection due to administrator command 
The error occurred on line 117. (web-06)

Das Forum scheint momentan zu funktionieren.


----------



## Frosdedje (27. August 2013)

Ich hatte diese Fehlermeldung vor einer halben Stunde erhalten (begleitet von einer sehr langen Ladezeit), als ich ins Forum wollte:


> *Warnung*: pg_connect() [function.pg-connect]: Unable to connect to PostgreSQL server: could not connect to server: No route to host 	Is the server running on host "ciadb3" and accepting 	TCP/IP connections on port 5432? in *[path]/adManagerFreeXMedia.php* (Zeile *23*)
> 
> *Warnung*: pg_errormessage() [function.pg-errormessage]: No PostgreSQL link opened yet in *[path]/adManagerFreeXMedia.php* (Zeile *23*)


----------



## taks (29. August 2013)

Die letzten 5-10min waren die Webseite und das Forum wieder down?


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2013)

Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ist auch geizhals.at ausgefallen. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt! 
Die Preise von geizhals.at sind noch offline.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2013)

Mit Geizhals haben wir nichts zu tun 

Aber wir mussten jetzt hoffentlich zum letzten Mal kurz down, um eine CPU zu tauschen, die seit Tagen nervt mit Fehlalarmen, Temperaturproblemen usw. Deshalb war jetzt der Dell-Techniker da.


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2013)

Ja, das sind die Situationen, in denen man sich RAS-Features in der CPU wünscht 

Naja, hoffen wir mal, das es jetzt wieder geht, und nicht das Board nen Schuss weg hat. 

Rein interessehalber, was für Fehler habt ihr denn bekommen Ohne RAS kann da ja fast nur nen Kernel-Panik kommen oder?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. August 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mit Geizhals haben wir nichts zu tun
> 
> Aber wir mussten jetzt hoffentlich zum letzten Mal kurz down, um eine CPU zu tauschen, die seit Tagen nervt mit Fehlalarmen, Temperaturproblemen usw. Deshalb war jetzt der Dell-Techniker da.


 
Und ich dachte ihr repariert sowas selber  Oder geht es wegen der Garantie nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2013)

No way, das muss ein Dell-Techniker machen. Details zu den Fehlermeldungen kann ich leider nicht geben.


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2013)

Das hatte ich schon befürchtet 

Was solls, aber schön, das ihr einen doch ganz ordentlichen Support habt, und euch immer wirklich schnell um die Probleme kümmert


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Deshalb war jetzt der Dell-Techniker da.


 
Ihr braucht dazu einen Techniker von Dell?
Ich dachte, Stephan schraubt den schnell auseinander und wechselt alles in Echtzeit....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2013)

Der hat Urlaub.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ihr braucht dazu einen Techniker von Dell?
> Ich dachte, Stephan schraubt den schnell auseinander und wechselt alles in Echtzeit....


 
Die Server stehen nicht im Verlag und er möchte sicher auch nicht die Verantwortung für die Kisten übernehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Server stehen nicht im Verlag


 
Ist für die NSA Leute so auch einfacher.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist für die NSA Leute so auch einfacher.


 
Der Spruch musste einfach kommen  achja grats zu den 60k an Beiträgen


----------



## grenn-CB (11. September 2013)

Wie kann das sein das hier 11.09.2010 steht, die News kommt von heute und das ist bei allen anderen News auch so das dort statt 11.09.2013 11.09.2010 steht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2013)

> Warnung: require_once(../../global_includes/userposts_head.inc) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in [path]/pcgh/framework_head.inc (Zeile 19)
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '../../global_includes/userposts_head.inc' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/LAGER/webserver/vbulletin/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/html/pcgh/framework_head.inc on line 19



Die Meldung erschien eben ein paar Mal. Das nur FYI.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2013)

Ich kann das Forum "Hersteller des Jahres 2013" nicht aus der Suche  "Neue Beiträge" ausschließen, das ist etwas nervig.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. November 2013)

Hat noch wer das Problem das hier im Forum die Bilder nicht richtig laden mit dem IE11?
 Sobald ich das Bild nochmal zu mache und noch einmal aufmache klappt es.


----------



## Der Maniac (30. November 2013)

Ich würde eher sagen du hast ein Browser-Problem mit dem Forum XD


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich kann das Forum "Hersteller des Jahres 2013" nicht aus der Suche  "Neue Beiträge" ausschließen, das ist etwas nervig.


 
Das ist eine Foren-Rechte-Frage, aber ich mag hier nicht dem Community-Manager dazwischen grätschen - Abwarten.


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Dezember 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen du hast ein Browser-Problem mit dem Forum XD



Nein, hier ist es zwar noch vBullentin 3.8 aber da scheint es auch das Problem zu geben vBulletin-Probleme mit dem Internet Explorer 11?


----------



## keinnick (5. Dezember 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Hat noch wer das Problem das hier im Forum die Bilder nicht richtig laden mit dem IE11?
> Sobald ich das Bild nochmal zu mache und noch einmal aufmache klappt es.



Ja ich. Das ist mir gestern auf der Arbeit aufgefallen, da ich dort den IE nutze. Ich hab's hier zu Hause auch mal getestet mit dem IE 11 und das Problem ist das selbe.


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
mir ist da jetzt schon zwe, drei mal was aufgefallen. Wenn über dem Preisvergleich bei "Nachrichten" die Meldung steht das ich neue "gefällt mir" erhalten habe und ich dann dort rauf klicke werde ich zu meinem Posteingang weiter geleitet anstelle zu den erhaltenen "gefällt mir". Ist mir bis jetzt einmal mit meinem HTC One passiert und zwei mal am PC mit Firefox in Version 25.01. Wollte nur mal bescheid geben.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mir ist da jetzt schon zwe, drei mal was aufgefallen. Wenn über dem Preisvergleich bei "Nachrichten" die Meldung steht das ich neue "gefällt mir" erhalten habe und ich dann dort rauf klicke werde ich zu meinem Posteingang weiter geleitet anstelle zu den erhaltenen "gefällt mir". Ist mir bis jetzt einmal mit meinem HTC One passiert und zwei mal am PC mit Firefox in Version 25.01. Wollte nur mal bescheid geben.


 
Bei mir unter Comodo Dragon auch, gerade wurde ein meiner Beiträge ein gefällt mir geklickt aber wenn ich darauf klicke, komme ich auf meine Pinnwand.


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Hab da bei mir irgendwie einen Bug:
Wenn ich oben rechts die Meldung habe z.B. das Leute bei meinen Posts auf "Gefällt mir" geklickt haben, dann komm ich nicht mehr auf die Seite in meinem Profil wo mir angezeigt wird wer mir wo n Gefällt mir gegeben hat. Ich lande einfach stumpf auf meinem Profil. Auch wenn ich in meinem Profil auf "Gefällt mir"-Klicks erhalten" gehe, lande ich wieder auf meinem Profil.

Nutze Chrome. In Firefox etc hab ich das selbe Phänomen. Cache leeren, Cookies löschen etc brachte nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe es schon an die Technik gemeldet, bisher kein Ergebnis.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Dezember 2013)

Sagt mal, experimentiert ihr herum 
Wenn ich in mein eigenes Profil gehe sehe ich nur eine Weiße Seite (neben dem üblich Kram halt), vorher sprang man (glaube ich) sofort zu "Über Mich".
Mein Sysprofil Bild wird nicht angezeigt.
Die Performance generell auf PCGH(X) ist schlechter seit einigen Tagen.


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2013)

Das mit der Profilanzeige ist tatsächlich ein Bug, wenn man seine Pinnwand deaktiviert hat.
*Edit* ist repariert.

Die Sache bzgl. Sysprofil-Bild musst du mit Sysprofil klären ^^ Der Signatur-Server (sig.sysprofile.de) ist offenbar tot.


----------



## wheeler (28. Dezember 2013)

moinsen,
warum wird beim posten unter meinem bild etc,meine marketplace bewertungen nicht angezeigt? hab ich da einen haken vergessen oder woran liegt das?
gruss und gute nacht


----------



## coroc (28. Dezember 2013)

Also ich sehe es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Dezember 2013)

@wheeler
 Siehst du das nur nicht wenn du gerade einen Beitrag geschrieben hast und danach die Seite noch nicht aktualisiert hast?


----------



## wheeler (29. Dezember 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Also ich sehe es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hi also ich seh das nie bei mir selbst.auch bei diesm beitrag jetzt  fehlt der marktplatzeintrag.
und ich sehe das eigentlich nie.weder nach dem schreiben noch nach dem aktualisieren.

edit:jetzt wird es angezeigt....wieso das?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (4. Januar 2014)

Je weiter unten auf einer Seite mein eigener Beitrag steht, desto größer wird er 
Also zwischen eigentlicher Signatur und Beitragsende kommen Leerzeilen dazwischen.

Als erster Beitrag auf der Seite noch keine, als Letzter etwa 5 Leerzeilen...und dazwischen baut sich das immer weiter auf


----------



## maxmueller92 (6. Januar 2014)

Servus
Ich hab ein Samsung Galaxy w mit Android 2.1 und die Pcghx-App zeig alles ne Stunde später an, also als ob ich in einer Zeitzone östlicher wäre.


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2014)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Servus
> Ich hab ein Samsung Galaxy w mit Android 2.1 und die Pcghx-App zeig alles ne Stunde später an, also als ob ich in einer Zeitzone östlicher wäre.


 
Laut deinen Foren-Einstellungen passt alles bzgl. Zeitzone. Dann liegt es an der App.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Januar 2014)

Seltsam, zuerst passierte es bei einem anderem Forum das auch VBulletin verwendet und jetzt hier.

Wenn ich als Beispiel, Beiträge 2.3.4 zum Zitieren auswähle und etwas dazu schreibe, später wieder im selben Thread zitieren will jetzt aber Beiträge 8 und 9.
Dann werden die anderen Beiträge mitzitiert woran liegt das? Ist erst seit kurzem so und ich nutze seit Jahren den selben Browser.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2014)

Das klingt eher so, als würde dein Browser das Markierungs-Cookie nicht gelöscht bekommen beim Abschicken.
Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Plugins installiert in letzter Zeit oder den Virenscanner, bzw. irgendwelche Sicherheitssoftware getauscht? Weil am Forum wurde diesbezüglich nichts angefasst.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2014)

Das wird ja immer schräger, jetzt passiert es auch bei Firefox und nicht nur Comodo Dragon


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab eben was gefunden, keine ahnung ob das schonmal angesprochen wurde:

in der übersicht mit den Foren hat man ja rechts die letzten beiträge und drunter steht der name des verfassers des letzten Beitrages

wenn man auf einen namen klickt öffnet sich ein Popup, jedoch ist dieses total abgeschnitten. Siehe Bild habe mal 3 verschiedene bilder zusammengepackt


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist mir auch schon seit einiger Zeit hier im Forum aufgefallen, gut das es endlich einer ausführlich erwähnt hat.
 Welchen Browser nutzt du eigentlich?
 Ich selber nutze den IE 11 und da ist das Problem auf jeden Fall vorhanden.


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

Bitte nimm den Firefox oder Chrome ;D ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Januar 2014)

Firefox Version 26.0


----------



## taks (22. Januar 2014)

Beim Anhänge verwalten geht "An Cursorposition einfügen" und "Fertig" Button nicht mehr. Tooltip und "highlighting" funktioniert, es passiert einfach nichts wenn man drauf drückt.
Getestet mit Chrome (32.0.1700.76 m) und Firefox (26.0).


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Beim Anhänge verwalten geht "An Cursorposition einfügen" und "Fertig" Button nicht mehr. Tooltip und "highlighting" funktioniert, es passiert einfach nichts wenn man drauf drückt.
> Getestet mit Chrome (32.0.1700.76 m) und Firefox (26.0).


 
Hallo,

ist nicht reproduzierbar. Funktioniert hier wunderbar.
Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?


----------



## taks (23. Januar 2014)

Auf dem PC ist Win7 mit Servicepack 1.
Ich habs hier in der Arbeit auch versucht (Win7 SP1, Chrome) und es funktioniert auch nicht ^^


----------



## Falk (24. Januar 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Auf dem PC ist Win7 mit Servicepack 1.
> Ich habs hier in der Arbeit auch versucht (Win7 SP1, Chrome) und es funktioniert auch nicht ^^


 
Adblock aktiviert? Mit aktiviertem Adblock kann ich das Problem nachvollziehen


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Adblock aktiviert? Mit aktiviertem Adblock kann ich das Problem nachvollziehen


 
Nein, ich kann die MCDonalds und Prosieben Werbung in voller Pracht geniessen


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2014)

Also hier einmal was ich durchgetestet habe. Irgendwie ist das unlogisch 

PC1: Win7 SP1 & Chrome funktioniert nicht
PC1: Win7 SP1 & Firefox funktioniert nicht

PC2: WIN7 SP1 & Chrome funktioniert
PC2: WIN7 SP1 & Firefox funktioniert

PC3: Win7 SP1 & Firefox funktioniert nicht

PC4: Win8.1 & Chrom funktioniert nicht
PC4: Win8.1 & Firefox funktioniert


_edit: hatte noch was vergessen ^^_


----------



## Der Maniac (21. Februar 2014)

Ich bekomme momentan diese Meldung, wenn ich auf "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" klicke:


```
connection to sphinx:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)
```

Ist da irgend ein Server oder Modul kaputt? 
Hard Reload hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (21. Februar 2014)

Unsere Wartungsarbeiten sind leider etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/319240-pcgameshardware-de-down.html#post6181934


----------



## Lord Wotan (21. Februar 2014)

Habe Probleme das Forum zu erreichen, es kommt immer wieder die Meldung vom Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2014)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Habe Probleme das Forum zu erreichen, es kommt immer wieder die Meldung vom Wartungsarbeiten.


 
Das ist maximal dein Browsercache.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2014)

Jepp, einmal ausfegen und die Meldung kommt nicht mehr. Da haste sicherlich in den letzten 24 Std. größere Happen aus der Tastatur gebissen


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Februar 2014)

So hier mal ein bisschen Rückmeldung meinerseits, ein paar Fragen inbegriffen:

1. Wieso werden allgemeingültige bb-codes wie z.B. [align=Center] außer Kraft gesetzt? Wie lautet der Alternativcode in diesem Forum? Und wo wir schon dabei sind, wie lautet der bb-code für Blockschrift in diesem Forum?
2. Wieso kann ich mir meine hochgeladenen Bilder nicht gleich als Vollbild anschauen? Wen es diese Funktion doch geben sollte, habt ihr sie gut versteckt. In einem Beitrag wie diesen ist sowas natürlich ganz toll, wenn man erstmal 30 Bilder nachträglich einfügen darf. Die Leute die in der Zwischenzeit auf den Thread klicken denken sich dann nur "wtf?"

Insgesamt ist es ja normal das ein paar Formatierungen auf der Strecke bleiben, wenn man einen Beitrag von einem Forum in ein anderes kopiert. Das mein Beitrag allerdings so dermaßen zerpflückt wird hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten, ich werde mir in Zukunft überlegen ob ich solche Beiträge hier nochmal hochladen werde.

Edit:
1. Den bb-code für center habe ich mittlerweile entdeckt, den für die Blockschrift noch nicht.
2. Ich habe jetzt auch das Vorbereitungsforum gefunden. Sitzt meiner Meinung nach unpassend über dem Moderationsforum, sodass ich es dazu gezählt habe und entsprechend auch nicht angerührt habe bzw. nicht wusste das das für mich gedacht ist.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Februar 2014)

Blocksatz ist scheinbar deaktiviert, sonst würde es ja bei den ganzen Buttons mit auftauchen... Bilder einfügen? Bilder Hochladen, an Cursostelle einfügen und auf den gelben Stift klicken, einstellen wo es hin soll (größe, links/rechts/mitte) und fertig


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Februar 2014)

Was mich übrigens schon gleich zur nächsten Frage führt: Wenn ich links unten auf "Antworten" klicke, werde ich immer nur in den Direktantwort-Bereich geschoben. Ich hätte aber gerne das richtige Antwortformular, damit ich mir nicht z.B. jeden Code für jeden Smiley merken muss. Wo kann man das denn ändern?

Bezüglich Bilder: Die Möglichkeit ist mir bewusst, nur möchte ich die Bilder gerne in Originalgröße haben und nicht verkleinert mit dem schwarzen Balken drunter. Schöner wäre es wenn ich die Bilder auf Anhieb einfügen könnte, aber ich denk das ist eine gute Zwischenlösung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2014)

Wir haben rechts (!) Antworten und Erweitert. Erweitert ist das, was Du offenbar brauchst.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Februar 2014)

Also so sieht die Seite bei mir normalerweise aus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...dback-und-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-antwort1.jpg
Wenn ich dann links unten auf den blauen "Antwort-"Button klicke, verändert sich das Bild folgendermaßen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...dback-und-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-antwort2.jpg
Es tut sich nichts.
Wenn ich dann unten auf Erweitert klicke, sieht das Fenster dann so aus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...dback-und-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-antwort3.jpg
Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Februar 2014)

Die Funktion ist für Antworten mit Mehrfachzitat gedacht. Ganz rechts  unterhalb eines Beitrags siehst du eine Sprechblase mit  Anführungszeichen und dahinter ein Plus. Dieses Plus steht auch vor dem  blauen Antworten-Feld links unten. In der Praxis markiert man also  rechts alle Beiträge, die man zitieren möchte und klickt dann links auf  "+ Antworten". Danach stehen dann unten im Antwortfeld die zuvor  markierten Zitate. Was du brauchst, ist der *WYSIWYG-Editor*. In dem Video zeige ich bei 5:20, wie er sich als Standard festlegen lässt:

[ctecvideo]52809[/ctecvideo]


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Mache ich was falsch?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scrolle runter bis: "Verschiedene Einstellungen".
Aktiviere: "Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen".
Klicke unten auf "Änderungen speichern".

Das sollte dann passen


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Februar 2014)

Wunderbar, hat geklappt! Vielen Dank


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2014)

Jetzt mach endlich mal hübsche Bilder in Deinen Grafikkartentest, damit wir den auf der PCGH-Startseite promoten können.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Februar 2014)

Also theoretisch(  ) müssten da jetzt die richtigen Bilder drin sein ^^

Edit: Praktisch siehts jetzt wohl auch gut aus


----------



## OlafE (3. März 2014)

Moin,
ich finde es ziemlich merkwürdig, wenn mir unmittelbar nach der Registrierung in einer E-Mail Benutzername und das von mir gerade erst gesetzte ach so sichere Kennwort zugeschickt werden.
Somit hat also auch gleich jeder, der mal einen Blick in meine Mailbox werfen kann, Zugriff auf die Kombination Website, Benutzername, Kennwort, E-Mailadresse in einer Mail. Einfacher kann man es Hackern kaum noch machen ...
Viele Grüße
Olaf


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2014)

OlafE schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich finde es ziemlich merkwürdig, wenn mir unmittelbar nach der Registrierung in einer E-Mail Benutzername und das von mir gerade erst gesetzte ach so sichere Kennwort zugeschickt werden.
> Somit hat also auch gleich jeder, der mal einen Blick in meine Mailbox werfen kann, Zugriff auf die Kombination Website, Benutzername, Kennwort, E-Mailadresse in einer Mail. Einfacher kann man es Hackern kaum noch machen ...
> Viele Grüße
> Olaf



 Wenn jemand Zugriff auf Dein Mailpostfach hat, dann hast Du weitaus größere Probleme. In dem Fall kann sich derjenige bequem sämtliche Passwörter, aller Seiten bei denen Du angemeldet bist, anfordern. Apropos Passwort anfordern / vergessen: Wie würdest Du das denn lösen wenn Du Deins vergessen hast wenn die Zusendung via E-Mail nicht sicher ist?


----------



## ryzen1 (3. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Zugriff auf Dein Mailpostfach hat, dann hast Du weitaus größere Probleme. In dem Fall kann sich derjenige bequem sämtliche Passwörter, aller Seiten bei denen Du angemeldet bist, anfordern. Apropos Passwort anfordern / vergessen: Wie würdest Du das denn lösen wenn Du Deins vergessen hast wenn die Zusendung via E-Mail nicht sicher ist?


 
Ein neu generiertes Passwort, welches danach geändert werden muss. Und nicht das aktuelle Passwort im Klartext.


----------



## Abductee (3. März 2014)

Wenn ich im Suchfenster rechts oben einen Begriff eingebe und enter drücke kommt das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icould (3. März 2014)

Hallo Abductee,

danke für den Hinweis. Sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren.

Viele Grüße,
Aykut


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. März 2014)

Wenn ich unter "Nützliche Links" --> "Eigene Themen", "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" etc.. wähle kommt auch der obige Fehler (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a-108.html#post6209290).

Nur als "errno" kommt 111

ADD: Manchmal auch die errno 113


----------



## OlafE (3. März 2014)

Ich habe das Kennwort ja noch gar nicht vergessen, sondern den Account erst frisch eingerichtet. 
(So vergesslich bin nicht mal ich ...) Ansonsten werden auch bei anderen Webdiensten nach Klick auf Kennwort vergessen und Eingabe des Benutzernamens oder der E-Mail-Adresse personalisierte Links per Mail oder ein temporäres Kennwort geschickt. Denn das Kennwort sollte heutzutage durch niemanden mehr im Klartext zu ermitteln sein.
Zugriff auf die normale Email kann ansonsten auch bedeuten - beim Blick über die Schulter zufällig gesehen; durch einen Trojaner wahllos oder gezielt weitergeleitet; durch einen neugierigen lokalen oder Server-Admin eingesehen usw. Sicher hat der betroffene Anwender auch dann Probleme - aber wenn solche Mails mit Credentials gar nicht erst ungefragt zugeschickt werden, wäre das schon mal ein vermeidbares Problem weniger.
Zumal es auch diverse Nutzer gibt, die für mehrere Webdienste die gleiche Kombination aus Name/Kennwort nutzen.
Viele Grüße
Olaf


----------



## grenn-CB (3. März 2014)

icould schrieb:


> Hallo Abductee,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis. Sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Leider nicht, habe noch vor 10 Minuten das gleiche Problem gehabt, unter eigene Themen und auch unter eigene Beiträge.


----------



## hbf878 (5. März 2014)

Hallo, 
verweigert das Forum Nutzern aus China (ortsbasiert) die Anmeldung? Wenn ich mich hier ganz normal mit chinesischer IP (China Unicom) anmelden will und die (natürlich korrekten) Logindaten auf extreme.pcgameshardware.de oben rechts eingebe, werde ich *ohne irgendeine Fehlermeldung* direkt auf extreme.pcgameshardware.de/?loginfailed weitergeleitet, das einloggen ist natürlich fehlgeschlagen. 
Wenn ich jedoch per VPN so tue, als sei ich in Europa, klappt das Einloggen auf dem gleichen System problemlos. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2014)

Hallo,



hbf878 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> verweigert das Forum Nutzern aus China (ortsbasiert) die Anmeldung?



Richtig - nicht nur das Forum, alle unsere Seiten schließen seit dem Vorfall diesen IP-Bereich aus der Registrierung und dem Login aus.

Gruß


----------



## Markus_Wollny (10. März 2014)

OlafE schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich finde es ziemlich merkwürdig, wenn mir unmittelbar nach der Registrierung in einer E-Mail Benutzername und das von mir gerade erst gesetzte ach so sichere Kennwort zugeschickt werden.
> Somit hat also auch gleich jeder, der mal einen Blick in meine Mailbox werfen kann, Zugriff auf die Kombination Website, Benutzername, Kennwort, E-Mailadresse in einer Mail. Einfacher kann man es Hackern kaum noch machen ...
> Viele Grüße
> Olaf


 
Viele unserer Nutzer haben Probleme bei der Registrierung, da das Passwort unmittelbar nach der Eingabe vergessen wird oder bei der Eingabe trotz der zweimaligen Abfrage ein Tippfehler unterläuft und sich die Nutzer anschließend nicht mehr einloggen können. Da bei Kompromittierung des E-Mail-Accounts durch Dritte ohnehin das Passwort zurückgesetzt werden kann, ergibt sich durch Verzicht auf die Zusendung des gesetzten Passworts im Rahmen der Registrierung kein Sicherheitsgewinn. Der Versand erfolgt direkt an den Zielserver für die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse, es wird kein Relay verwendet, der Text der E-Mail wird beim Versand nicht gespeichert. Das Passwort selbst wird nicht im Klartext gespeichert, daher steht es auch nur unmittelbar zu diesem Zeitpunkt für den Mailversand zur Verfügung, ein späterer Versand des Klartext-Passworts zur Erinnerung ist nicht mehr möglich. Selbstverständlich sollte das gewählte Passwort nicht bei anderen Webseiten oder Diensten verwendet werden.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

Was sind denn das neuerdings für komische Verlinkungen hier im Forum?

Hier ein Beispiel:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...zon-ebay-geizhals-und-co-418.html#post6282202

Ich werde in dem Beispiel statt auf einen anderen Thread im PCGH-Forum auf ad.zanox.com umgeleitet, hat eure Forenwerbung hier wieder zugeschlagen?


----------



## efdev (24. April 2014)

ich hab ein kleines aber nerviges problem sobal ich einen post geschrieben habe und diesen absende komme ich sofort auf dieses fenster


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Was sind denn das neuerdings für komische Verlinkungen hier im Forum?
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...zon-ebay-geizhals-und-co-418.html#post6282202
> ...




Ich glaube, die Forensoftware scannt nach URLs und leitet dann statt dem angezeigten Link vorab auf ein Partnerprogramm (Bsp. Zanox) weiter. Ich habe das selbe Problem. Sobald ein User irgendwas mit conrad.de verlinkt kann ich das Ganze nicht aufrufen, da ich nur einen zanox.com-Link und eine weiße Seite erhalte, was wohl an meinem Adblocker liegt. Dennoch nervt es.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Forensoftware scannt nach URLs und leitet dann statt dem angezeigten Link vorab auf ein Partnerprogramm (Bsp. Zanox) weiter. Ich habe das selbe Problem. Sobald ein User irgendwas mit conrad.de verlinkt kann ich das Ganze nicht aufrufen, da ich nur einen zanox.com-Link und eine weiße Seite erhalte, was wohl an meinem Adblocker liegt. Dennoch nervt es.


Das wurde damals kurz nach der Meldung bereits behoben, siehe seinen Thread-Link.



efdev schrieb:


> ich hab ein kleines aber nerviges problem sobal ich einen post geschrieben habe und diesen absende komme ich sofort auf dieses fenster


Kannst du den Ablauf bitte genauer erklären? Von wo aus, was genau machst du? Wie viel Text steht dann im Feld etc.
Ich kann es leider so nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das wurde damals kurz nach der Meldung bereits behoben, siehe seinen Thread-Link.


 
In Verbindung mit Kaspersky bzw. dessen Adblocker besteht das Problem auch heute (zumindest gestern Abend) noch.  Ich kann das bei Gelegenheit mal genauer prüfen, ich bin nur atm at work.


----------



## efdev (24. April 2014)

ich bin über die main auf den kommentarbereich einer news hab dort dann diesen text eingetippt und abgeschickt, danach wurde ich sofort auf die seite im anhang verwiesen was mir heute schon öfter vorkam unabhängig vom verwendeten gerät.



> Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habs nur als Alpha, weils mir keine 50 Euro wert ist. 25 Euro ist dafür aber voll ok. Ich werde es erst anfassen, wenn es "final" ist.
> ...



edit: seit einem relogg hab ich bisher keine probleme mehr habe schon ein paar posts gemacht ohne das der fehler auftauchte.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit Kaspersky bzw. dessen Adblocker besteht das Problem auch heute (zumindest gestern Abend) noch.  Ich kann das bei Gelegenheit mal genauer prüfen, ich bin nur atm at work.


 
Verlinke zum Prüfen für uns doch bitte einfach mal ein nicht funktionierendes Beispiel.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> ich bin über die main auf den kommentarbereich einer news hab dort dann diesen text eingetippt und abgeschickt, danach wurde ich sofort auf die seite im anhang verwiesen was mir heute schon öfter vorkam unabhängig vom verwendeten gerät.
> edit: seit einem relogg hab ich bisher keine probleme mehr habe schon ein paar posts gemacht ohne das der fehler auftauchte.


 
Ich kann es auch mit Test-Accounts irgendwie nicht reproduzieren.
Welchen Browser nutzt du?


----------



## Aldrearic (24. April 2014)

Seit 3 oder 4 Tagen bekomme ich, sobald ich in jedem Thread eine Antwort posten will eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich schon geantwortet habe mit diesem Text und innerhalb von 15 Sekunden keine neuen Posts machen kann. Ist mir schleierhaft wie das gehen soll. Habe nicht auf Enter oder senden geklickt, sondern erst nachdem ich den Text geschrieben habe. 

Ich denke das passt hier in diesem Thread.

Edit: auch hier in diesem Thread


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2014)

Absolut 100%ig 3-4 Tage oder seit gestern? Denn nur gestern haben wir was angepasst.
Und welchen Browser nutzt ihr ...?


----------



## Aldrearic (24. April 2014)

Hab mir erst gedacht das ist eine Erscheinung die dann wieder verschwindet,wusste nicht woran es genau liegt, dann dachte ich ich mache mal nen Screen und melde es hier.
Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher seit wann genau, ob Sonntag Abend oder Montag der Fehler das erste mal aufgetaucht ist, 100% sicher aber schon Dienstag und Mittwoch.

Browser praktisch nur Firefox, zur Zeit version 28.0 PCGH nur in Firefox, aber da habe ich auf der Homepage auch so meine Probleme mit dem Rechtsklick, dass dieser nur alle 5-10 Klicks reagiert auf einem Link. Aber das ist Browserbegrenzt in Firefox. In Avant und Opera habe ich dieses Phänomen nicht.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2014)

Ok danke, Firefox prüfe ich morgen.


----------



## efdev (24. April 2014)

jup ich benutze auch FF.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2014)

Doch nicht das ist mittlerweile weg.


----------



## Palmdale (24. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ok danke, Firefox prüfe ich morgen.


 
Doppelpost-Fehler seit heute, Chrome in Version 34 (aktuellste)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. April 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Seit 3 oder 4 Tagen bekomme ich, sobald ich in jedem Thread eine Antwort posten will eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich schon geantwortet habe mit diesem Text und innerhalb von 15 Sekunden keine neuen Posts machen kann. Ist mir schleierhaft wie das gehen soll. Habe nicht auf Enter oder senden geklickt, sondern erst nachdem ich den Text geschrieben habe.



Das Problem habe ich auch. Firefox 28.0 mit ABE, CookieKiller, NoScript und Ghostery.


----------



## coroc (24. April 2014)

Moin,

ich habe auch ein Problem. 

Vorhin wollte ich meinen Posteingang leeren, also ein paar alte PNs löschen. Ich habe die ausgewählt, welche ich löschen wollte, und auf "löschen" geklickt, und dann kam folgende Fehlermeldung;



> *vBulletin-Systemmitteilung*
> 
> Ungültige Angabe: Private Nachricht
> Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.



Hab ich den Fehler als einziger? Browser ist Waterfox (Firefox distrbution); OS ist Win7 64bit.

Gruß, coroc


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch nicht das ist mittlerweile weg.


 Doch es ist wieder (?). Ich lande wenn ich einen Post abgeschickt habe in dem erweiterten Fenster uns sehe oben die Meldung das ich nur alle 15 Sekunden einen schreiben kann. Das tritt aber nicht überall auf hier zB nicht.
Browser ist Chrome.


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

Habe auch das Doppelpost-Problem und war Vorgestern nicht in der Lage, mich einzuloggen; habe alles eingegeben und LogIn geklickt, die Seite hat sich neu geladen aber ich war trotzdem nicht eingeloggt.


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Seit 3 oder 4 Tagen bekomme ich, sobald ich in jedem Thread eine Antwort posten will eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich schon geantwortet habe mit diesem Text und innerhalb von 15 Sekunden keine neuen Posts machen kann. Ist mir schleierhaft wie das gehen soll. Habe nicht auf Enter oder senden geklickt, sondern erst nachdem ich den Text geschrieben habe.
> 
> Ich denke das passt hier in diesem Thread.
> 
> Edit: auch hier in diesem Thread


 
Kann das auch bestätigen. Seit ca 3-4 Tagen aber auch nur vollkommen willkürlich. In machen Threads geht es wunderbar und in anderen wieder nicht. 
Nutze Win7 x64 und Chrome.


----------



## keinnick (25. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Verlinke zum Prüfen für uns doch bitte einfach mal ein nicht funktionierendes Beispiel.



In diesem Thread befindet sich ein Link auf: Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 120 mm PC-Lüfter - PWM im Conrad Online Shop | 918764

Auf den ersten Blick ist das ein ganz normaler Link. Klicke ich den Link allerdings an, geht die Reise los und das Forum leitet mich erst auf Euren "Redirector" weiter und dann auf:


```
[URL="http://www.zanox-affiliate.de/ppc/?2093298C1880863913T&SIDE="]Conrad - Ihr Online Shop für Elektronik, Computer, Multimedia, Modellbau & Technik[/URL][[at100075_a100021_m1_p96_t695]]&zpar0=[[at100075_a100021_m1_p96_t695]]&ULP=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.conrad.de%2Fce%2Fde%2Fproduct%2F918764%2FBe-Quiet-Shadow-Wings-2-120-mm-PC-Luefter-PWM%3FqueryFromSuggest%3Dtrueinsert%3DU0%26hk%3DWW1%26utm_source%3Dzanox%26utm_medium%3Dtext%26utm_content%3Dgeneral%26utm_campaign%3Daffiliate%26WT.mc_id%3Daffiliate_zanox_textlink
  
(Der Link ist bei mir im Browser vollständig)
```
 Ab da hört es dann auf und ich sehe nur eine weiße Seite mit Namen "ppc 1x1" (vielleicht ein Trackingpixel?). Das "Problem" tritt in allen Browsern auf und ich weiß, dass es an Kaspersky Anti-Banner liegt. Deaktiviere ich das Teil, werde ich auf conrad.de weitergeleitet.

Jetzt könnte man natürlich sagen, Kaspersky ist Schuld, allerdings finde ich es generell etwas "unglücklich", dass Links durch die Forensoftware eigenmächtig geändert werden. Ich klicke irgendwas an und weiß überhaupt nicht wo ich landen werde. Wird Zanox oder auch Euer http://forumredir.pcgameshardware.de/ irgendwann mal gehacked, lande ich statt auf Conrad vielleicht auf irgendeiner Malware-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2014)

Ich hoffe mal das Doppelte-Antworten-Problem ist endlich behoben!
Wenn nicht, bitte noch mal melden.


----------



## coroc (25. April 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe auch ein Problem.
> 
> ...



Heute morgen waren die 50 PNs gelöscht, welche sich gestern nciht löschen ließen, ich würde sagen, das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. April 2014)

Zur Umleitung beim Conrad-Link: Das Script und die Technik dahinter stammen von adgoal, es ist kein eigener Affiliate-Script.


----------



## alm0st (28. April 2014)

Ich habe gestern Abend versucht einige Bilder (13 Stück) hochzuladen. Problem: die Bilder werden zwar angeblich geladen, nachdem aber der Prozess 100% erreicht und das Fenster refresht, sind die Bilder nicht da  Hab es 2-3 mal versucht aber jedes mal das gleiche Ergebnis. Bekomme auch keine Fehlermeldung o.Ä.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2014)

Was haben die Bilder denn für eine Gesamtgröße und welches Format (jpg, gif, png) ?


----------



## grenn-CB (29. April 2014)

Der Ersteller dieses Threads hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellen-eines-gaming-pcs-700-a.html#post6385662, wird nur als Gast angezeigt, da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder?


----------



## Aldrearic (29. April 2014)

@Zam
Das Antwort Problem ist bei mir behoben, ich hatte nun kein einziges mal mehr diese Meldung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2014)

Dito - ist bei mir auch nicht mehr aufgetreten.


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Der Ersteller dieses Threads hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/331264-zusammenstellen-eines-gaming-pcs-700-a.html#post6385662, wird nur als Gast angezeigt, da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder?



Ich habe dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. April 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Der Ersteller dieses Threads hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellen-eines-gaming-pcs-700-a.html#post6385662, wird nur als Gast angezeigt, da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder?


 
Ein weiterer Fall von Gast-Account: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...dungsgebiete-des-timer-555-a.html#post6385881

EDIT

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...hlungsdienstleister-werden-2.html#post6385991


----------



## Monsjo (29. April 2014)

Okay, scheinen mehrere Leute zu haben. Beruhigt mich etwas.


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich habe dasselbe Problem.


 
Das ist kein Problem das ihr habt, sondern cossin und die anderen "Geister" hatten ^^ Ist behoben.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2014)

In meinen Einstellungen habe ich ganz unten unterhalb Dateimanager eine Liste mit Unterforen gefunden und da steht, "Foren bei Neue Beiträge ausschliessen" "Foren ausschliessen" .

Heisst das, wenn ein User in diesen Unterforen einen Beitrag schreibt in einem Thread das ich nicht abonniert habe, bekomme ich keine Benachrichtigung.
Aber wenn ich das Unterforum aus der Liste lösche, falls es geht, dann bekomme ich immer eine Benachrichtigung ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2014)

Afaik geht es da um die Funktion "neue Beiträge" (ganz oben links), die die neuesten Beiträge aus dem ganzen Forum auflistet. Oder eben nicht aus dem ganzen - wenn dieser Filter zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Mai 2014)

Es geht dabei um diese Funktion. Standardmäßig ist dort nur der Bereich Kammerspiele ausgeschlossen.

Man bekommt doch NIE eine Benachrichtigung, falls es einen neuen Beitrag in einem Thread gibt, den man NICHT abonniert hat (sofern es sich nicht um ein Zitat handelt und man die Benachrichtigung bei Zitaten aktiviert hat) - außer man hat eben das gesamte Unterforum abonniert.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik geht es da um die Funktion "neue Beiträge" (ganz oben links), die die neuesten Beiträge aus dem ganzen Forum auflistet. Oder eben nicht aus dem ganzen - wenn dieser Filter zum Einsatz kommt.



Achso ok danke dir 

@ Stephan,  würde mich wundern wenn ich alle Unterforen abonnieren würde.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe das passt hier rein:

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das man die Bilderanzahl erhöhen kann pro Beitrag? Bei Reviews ist das sehr unpraktisch, wenn man dann über BB-Codes, etc. jeden Mist einbinden muss. Ich finde das extrem nervig. Es muss doch eine einfache Lösung geben; sowas wie drop & paste.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das passt hier rein:
> 
> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das man die Bilderanzahl erhöhen kann pro Beitrag? Bei Reviews ist das sehr unpraktisch, wenn man dann über BB-Codes, etc. jeden Mist einbinden muss. Ich finde das extrem nervig. Es muss doch eine einfache Lösung geben; sowas wie drop & paste.



Wo erscheint denn das Limit bzw. worauf bezieht sich das?
Bilder und Videos haben kein Limit an sich, aber aktuell sind 30 BBCodes pro Post erlaubt.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich zB wie in meinem Review Bilder im Startpost hochlade, kann ich da maximal 25 einfügen. Ansonsten muss ich das umständlich über meine Alben machen, wie mir McZonk das per PN erklärt hat. Und das finde ich persönlich sehr umständlich und hat mich bisher auch sehr gehindert mehr Reviews zu erstellen.

Leider finde ich auch über die Suchfunktion kein "How to", welches die Codes auflistet und erklärt (in deutsch und nicht in englisch ).


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Mai 2014)

So ich hab mal wieder eine Frage. Für mein nächstes Review möchte ich ein vernünftiges Inhaltsverzeichnis integrieren, ähnlich wie es zum Beispiel Jarafi oder der8auer haben. Allerdings ärgert mich der Code. Diese Anker haben doch eigentlich keinen schwierigen Code, zum Beispiel so (ohne Leerzeichen natürlich):

```
[ al=a1]Hier draufklicken[/al]

[ anker=a1]hier springe ich dann hin[/anker]
```

Wenn ich aber auf den oberen Code klicke, werde ich auf die PCGH-Startseite verlinkt. Ich habe den Code grade mal zum Überprüfen einem anderen Forenmitglied geschickt, der hats eingefügt und überhaupt keine Probleme. Woran liegt das, will mich hier jemand ärgern?


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das man die Bilderanzahl erhöhen kann pro Beitrag? Bei Reviews ist das sehr unpraktisch, wenn man dann über BB-Codes, etc. jeden Mist einbinden muss. Ich finde das extrem nervig. Es muss doch eine einfache Lösung geben; sowas wie drop & paste.


 


MalkavianChild schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten muss ich das umständlich über meine Alben machen, wie mir McZonk das per PN erklärt hat. Und das finde ich persönlich sehr umständlich und hat mich bisher auch sehr gehindert mehr Reviews zu erstellen.


 
Die Lösung über die persönlichen Alben finde ich schon praktikabel und das Limit für Bilder pro Beitrag auch ausreichend. Gerade wenn man sich 30 Beiträge pro Seiten anzeigen lässt, kann die Ladezeit selbst mit der dicksten Inet-Leitung schon arg in die Knie gehen. Bei ~1,5MB pro Bild können sich da z.B. bei Bilderthreads >600MB pro Seite aufsummieren, was echt viel ist. Reviews kann man ja auch über mehrere Beiträge strecken und dadurch schön strukturieren. Falls du die BB-Codes suchst, die findest du über einen Link im HowTo Bilderupload.


----------



## kevin123 (31. Mai 2014)

Hab in diesem Threadd gesucht, das ich das finde was ich suche.
Ich will die Bilder im Dateimanager löschen, wie geht das?


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen

Wenn ich einen Termin im Standard-Kalender, einen anderen scheint es nicht zu geben, erstelle ist der für alle oder nur für mich sichtbar?


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Juni 2014)

Huhu, ich bins mal wieder 

Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit der Forensoftware. Mir ist hier im Forum ein schöner Beitrag aufgefallen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...11-netzteil-bilder-thread-11.html#post6404077
Die Bilder lassen sich vergrößern wenn man sie anklickt, sehen in der kleinen Version aber nicht so schrecklich aus wie das in dem Beitrag darunter. Ich hab dann den entsprechenden Moderator angeschrieben wie er das gemacht hat, hat er mir dieses Video verlinkt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzUJhQaZuwk

Soweit so gut, Problem ist nur, dass mir der wichtigste Button fehlt:
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/blad2mboyqlh1.jpg

Bisher wurde versucht:

Einstellungen überprüft, scheint alles normal zu sein
Cache und Cookies geleert
ABP deaktiviert
Leider gab es keine Verbesserung. Gibt es irgendwo eine Einstellung die ich übersehen habe um diesen Button zu aktivieren? In meinen persönlichen Einstellungen habe ich den erweiterten Editor eingestellt, daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.


----------



## Klutten (21. Juni 2014)

Das funktioniert ganz einfach mit dem folgenden Befehl

[ATTACH=CONFIG]123456[/ATTACH]

Warum du allerdings den Umschalt-Button nicht sehen kannst, ist mir wirklich schleierhaft. Hast du nicht einen zweiten Browser zum Testen?


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Juni 2014)

Sagenhaft, mit dem Internet Explorer gehts  Na gut, dann bearbeite ich die Bilder erstmal darüber, vielleicht kommt der Chrome ja noch zur Vernunft


----------



## Robonator (29. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Sagenhaft, mit dem Internet Explorer gehts  Na gut, dann bearbeite ich die Bilder erstmal darüber, vielleicht kommt der Chrome ja noch zur Vernunft


 
Das Problem ist halt das der Chrome dir IMMER alles in dieser Code-Ansicht anzeigt. Das ist mir auch schon auf anderen Website aufgefallen. 



Ich habe hier aber noch ein anderes Problem:
Zum einen ist das PCGH-Forum für mich heute irgendwie total lahm und zum anderen klappt der Upload von Dateien nicht mehr. 
Ich wähle z.B. ein Bild aus, will es hochladen und beim Fortschritt passiert dann etwas wie "5% -> 30% -> 60% -> 3% -> 5% -> 13% -> 5%"  Er setzt Quasi den Upload immer wieder zurück oder aber er fängt erst gar nicht an die Bilder überhaupt hochzuladen. Gibt es da heute irgendwie Intern irgendwelche Probleme oder woran liegt das? 

Außerdem: Bekommt die Forensoftware nun eigentlich auch mal nen Update? Mich nervt es z.B. tierisch das ich jedes mal alle Bilder extra hier hochladen muss bevor ich sie posten darf. Das ist einfach total umständlich. 
Das man nichts in seine Signatur haben darf nervt da auch schon. Lediglich die Sysprofile Sig. darf man verwenden WENN man in der entsprechenden Gruppe ist 

Ein anderes System zum posten von Antworten wäre natürlich auch ganz cool. Als Chrome User hat man eben das Problem das man NUR diese Code-Ansicht hat, man also quasi immer alle BB-Codes sehen muss und dementsprechend keine Bilder anpassen kann. 

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2014)

Das hier keine externen Bilder erlaubt sind und insbesondere Bilderspam in den Signaturen verhindert wird, ist kein Einschränkung der Software, sondern Absicht.

Die heutigen Probleme dagegen eher nicht. Heute Mittag war das Forum sogar mal ganz offline


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

Wieso dauert es eigentlich in letzter Zeit so unfassbar lange -- rund 10 Sekunden -- bis eine PN verschickt wird?
Ebenso lange dauert wenn wenn ich die Benachrichtigungen oben rechts anklicke und mir ein "Like" anzeigen lasse.
Der Browser lädt und lädt und irgendwann schaltet er mal um und dann ist die neue Seite da.
Die normalen Unterforen laufen dagegen völlig normal.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso dauert es eigentlich in letzter Zeit so unfassbar lange -- rund 10 Sekunden -- bis eine PN verschickt wird?
> Ebenso lange dauert wenn wenn ich die Benachrichtigungen oben rechts anklicke und mir ein "Like" anzeigen lasse.
> Der Browser lädt und lädt und irgendwann schaltet er mal um und dann ist die neue Seite da.
> Die normalen Unterforen laufen dagegen völlig normal.


 
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - Habe grad instant eine PN an meinen Test-Account verschickt.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juni 2014)

Hab allerdings auch ein Problem mit dem versenden. Das Forum ist auch noch immer recht langsam in bestimmten "Gegenden". Das Kontrollzentrum und die Profile laden z.B. bei mir ewig lange. Das normale Forum läuft allerdings wieder ganz normal


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2014)

Auf meine folgenden Fragen bitte keine spekulativen, grob umrissenen, oder geratenen Antworten, sondern bitte nur explizite:
- Seit wann passieren die Geschwindigkeitsprobleme genau(!!!)?
- Passiert es permanent?
- Welche Bereiche sind betroffen?


----------



## Robonator (30. Juni 2014)

*- Seit wann passieren die Geschwindigkeitsprobleme genau(!!!)?*
Sonntag Mittag.

*- Passiert es permanent?*
Nein eher sporadisch. In ca 7/10 Fällen sind die Seiten langsam. Genau kann ich es nicht sagen da es eben eher sporadisch zutrifft. 

*- Welche Bereiche sind betroffen?*
Kontrollzentrum z.B. beim betrachten der abbonierten Themen oder Benachrichtigungen wie "Gefällt mir" Klicks. Auf Profilen von Usern und beim versenden bzw lesen von privaten Nachrichten. 
Eher selten habe ich das Problem auch beim Klick auf "Neue Beiträge" oder beim öffnen eines Threads. Hier kann ich keine genaue Angabe machen

Ansonsten eben noch andere Probleme die zumindest ich habe. Habe hier auch schon unterschiedliche Browser (Chrome, Firefox) bzw Systeme (Desktop und Laptops) genutzt und kam immer zum selben Ergebnis. Post 2203


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2014)

Danke 

Beobachte das bitte die Tage noch mal. Ich habe eine Vermutung und wenn die stimmt, sollte es relativ bald nachlassen.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juni 2014)

Hatte da der Hoster einen Schluckauf? Nicht das sich da was größeres anbahnt.
Nach 5min gings wieder ganz normal.
ca. 20:45Uhr 30.06.2014
Einmal ein Unterforum und einmal die Main:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Juni 2014)

@Abductee
Genau der gleiche Fehler wurde gestern zwischen 16-17Uhr auch öfter angezeigt, hoffentlich sind dafür nicht wieder DDOS Angriffe für verantwortlich.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2014)

Der Fehler kommt mir bekannt vor. Wenn ich Beiträge zusammenfüge, dann passiert das auch immer. Normalerweise dauert das nur immer ein paar Sekunden. Aber im Moment sind wir bei 1-2 Minuten. 

Die Anmeldung hat heute hier auch extrem lange gedauert. 

Edit: Gerade ging das Forum für 5 Minuten gar nicht. Am Netz liegt es bei mir nicht. Alle anderen Seiten sind normal erreichbar.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - Habe grad instant eine PN an meinen Test-Account verschickt.


 
Bei mir ist es extrem langsam wenn ich PNs verschicke bzw. die Nachrichtenbox aufrufe.
Alles andere funktioniert völlig normal.



ZAM schrieb:


> Auf meine folgenden Fragen bitte keine spekulativen, grob umrissenen, oder geratenen Antworten, sondern bitte nur explizite:
> - Seit wann passieren die Geschwindigkeitsprobleme genau(!!!)?
> - Passiert es permanent?
> - Welche Bereiche sind betroffen?



1. Seit dem Wochenende.
2. Ja.
3. Benachrichtigungsbox wie "Like" und PN.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte auch keine Erreichbarkeit des Forum. Das ist aber immer nur aufgetreten, wenn ich mir die "ungelesene Beiträge" anschauen wollte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2014)

Ich kämpfe derzeitig auch mit einem stark lahmenden Forum, Seitenwechsel dauert teilweise Minuten oder die Fuhre bleibt beim laden stehen.
 Nutze derzeitig den akt. IE


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2014)

Bei mir war das Forum jetzt die gesamte letzte Stunde nicht erreichbar, das Laden der Seiten ist jeweils nach 4-5kB abgebrochen. Nur 2-3 mal ist eine Seite zwischendurch komplett geladen.

Das Problem ist sowohl am PC (Firefox / Opera) als auch am Handy (übers Handynetz) aufgetreten, bei beiden läuft die Verbindung über die Telekom.

Die Main war während der Zeit für mich erreichbar.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2014)

Ganz genau so wars bei mir auch, von ca. 22 Uhr bis vor wenigen Minuten praktisch keine Erreichbarkeit des Forums.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch seit Sonntag massive Probleme, dass Forum zu erreichen. Langsamer Seitenaufbau bis hin zu gar keinem Aufbau.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2014)

Es gab leider diverse DDOS-Attacken. Die sollten aktuell aber beendet sein.


----------



## Schrotti (3. Juli 2014)

Das scheint dann aber nur PCGH zu betreffen denn alle anderen von mir genutzen Websites funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2014)

Ob andere Seiten DDOS haben, kann ich nun beim besten Willen nicht sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es extrem langsam wenn ich PNs verschicke bzw. die Nachrichtenbox aufrufe.
> Alles andere funktioniert völlig normal.


Das kann ich soweit bestätigen - bis man den Posteingang einsehen kann, dauert es manchmal (schätzungsweise) rund 10 Sekunden.


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ob andere Seiten DDOS haben, kann ich nun beim besten Willen nicht sagen.


Praxis-Special: PCGH baut DDOS-Serverfarm - na, wie wär's?


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Beobachte das bitte die Tage noch mal. Ich habe eine Vermutung und wenn die stimmt, sollte es relativ bald nachlassen.


 
Bei mir leider bisher keine Besserung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2014)

Wir analysieren das weiter. Wenn es für Euch keine Umstände macht, wären ein paar Infos für uns hilfreich. 

- Betrifft das Lag tatsächlich nur bestimmte Bereiche? Wenn ja, welche?
- War das Forum für Euch in den letzten 24 Stunden mal gar nicht zu erreichen, wenn ja, um welche Uhrzeit ca.?
- Sollte das Forum generell mal wieder "zäh" laden, ruft bitte zeitgleich feedly.com auf und vergleicht, ob die Seite auch grad ähnlich träge lädt und gebt bitte Feedback dazu.

x


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> - Betrifft das Lag tatsächlich nur bestimmte Bereiche? Wenn ja, welche?


Bisher sind mir die Wartezeiten nur beim Aufrufen des PN-Postfachs und  des Kontrollzentrums aufgefallen. Unterforen, Threads oder auch Dinge  wie die Benutzerliste oder Rubrik für Gruppen werden wesentlich  schneller angezeigt.


ZAM schrieb:


> - War das Forum für Euch in den letzten 24 Stunden mal gar nicht zu erreichen, wenn ja, um welche Uhrzeit ca.?


Alles ok


ZAM schrieb:


> - Sollte das Forum generell mal wieder "zäh" laden, ruft bitte zeitgleich feedly.com auf und vergleicht, ob die Seite auch grad ähnlich träge lädt und gebt bitte Feedback dazu.


 Alles ok


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2014)

Jetzt im Moment ist es teilweise etwas lahm bei den Nachrichten und ansonsten tritt es am Abend oft ein dann aber bei quasi jedem Seitenwechsel. Mag vielleicht auch an den Stoßzeiten liegen


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2014)

*- Betrifft das Lag tatsächlich nur bestimmte Bereiche? Wenn ja, welche?*
So wie auch zuvor: Kontrollzentrum, Postfach, Profile. Im normalen Forum "Neue Beiträge" und auch Threads läuft es schneller, allerdings auch nicht so schnell wie man es sonst gewohnt ist.
*- War das Forum für Euch in den letzten 24 Stunden mal gar nicht zu erreichen, wenn ja, um welche Uhrzeit ca.?*
Erreichbar war es nach einer kurzen Wartezeit für mich bisher immer. 
*- Sollte das Forum generell mal wieder "zäh" laden, ruft bitte zeitgleich feedly.com auf und vergleicht, ob die Seite auch grad ähnlich träge lädt und gebt bitte Feedback dazu.*
Mittlerweile ist es in den Bereichen Kontrollzentrum, Postfach und Profile bei mir durchgehend langsam. feedly.com öffnet bei mir sofort.



Edit:

Teilweise hab ich nun beim Klick auf "Neue Beiträge" oder das "Kontrollzentrum" nun Ladezeiten von bis zu 10 Sekunden. Auch auf anderen Systemen.


----------



## Aldrearic (5. Juli 2014)

Lange Ladezeiten habe ich willkürlich verteilt, nicht immer am selben Ort. mal wenn ich ins Kontrollzenter gehe, mal einen Beitrag bearbeiten will, mal ein Thopic/Forum öffnen. Ist unterschiedlich. FF30.0 Adblock ist aus.

Habe das nur ich? Gestern oder Vorgestern und gerade eben. Ich klicke auf Beitrag bearbeiten, ändere diesen und speicher ab. Anstatt dass er den Beitrag bearbeitet erstellt er mir einen neuen Post mit der Bearbeitung.
Ist das neu? Ist mir gerade aufgefallen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...inen-redakteure-zu-einem-aktuellen-thema.html Hier gerade passiert.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bisher sind mir die Wartezeiten nur beim Aufrufen des PN-Postfachs und  des Kontrollzentrums aufgefallen. Unterforen, Threads oder auch Dinge  wie die Benutzerliste oder Rubrik für Gruppen werden wesentlich  schneller angezeigt.


 
Kann ich bestätigen.
PNs aufrufen und abschicken dauert mehrere Sekunden.
"Like" Benachrichtigung einsehen dauert ebenfalls sehr lange.
Alles andere läuft normal.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Habe das nur ich? Gestern oder Vorgestern und gerade eben. Ich klicke auf Beitrag bearbeiten, ändere diesen und speicher ab. Anstatt dass er den Beitrag bearbeitet erstellt er mir einen neuen Post mit der Bearbeitung.
> Ist das neu? Ist mir gerade aufgefallen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...inen-redakteure-zu-einem-aktuellen-thema.html Hier gerade passiert.


 
Kann ich nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2014)

@ ZAM

*- Betrifft das Lag tatsächlich nur bestimmte Bereiche? Wenn ja, welche?*
Profil, Inbox, Kontrollzentrum, Gefällt mir Klicks erhalten, Gefällt mir geklickt
Moderation: Zusammenfügen von Beiträgen dauert oftmals sehr lange und führt manchmal auch zu dieser Fehlermeldung -> Fehler
*
- War das Forum für Euch in den letzten 24 Stunden mal gar nicht zu erreichen, wenn ja, um welche Uhrzeit ca.?*
Nein, war stets zu erreichen

*- Sollte das Forum generell mal wieder "zäh" laden, ruft bitte  zeitgleich feedly.com auf und vergleicht, ob die Seite auch grad ähnlich  träge lädt und gebt bitte Feedback dazu.*
Siehe oben


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Das hatte ich heute schon 3x gehabt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hatte ich heute schon 3x gehabt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beim Aufruf welcher Sektion?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Pinnwand Nachricht geschrieben und dann bei "Eintrag Speichern" passierte nichts und irgendwann kam die Meldung.


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Juli 2014)

@ZAM scheint wieder weg zu sein. Hab jetzt öfters Beiträge editiert und kam bis auf die beiden male nicht mehr vor. Kann mir es auch nicht erklären, was der Auslöser hierzu war. Browserlag, Internetverbindung, ich weis es nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

Einmal heftig so ca. 12.10. dabei hatte ich nur einen Post gelesen und bin von da auf neue Beiträge gewechselt. Stockte und nach einer gefühlten Minute war die Verbindung abgerissen Der reine Nachrichtendienst spackt aber leider immer noch rund um die Uhr. ich glaube ich werde es mal genauer dokumentieren müssen, und mit anderen Webseiten gibt es keinerlei Probleme die kommen wie aus der Pistole geschossen


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank schon mal für Euer Feedback. Die Lags sind ärgerlich, aber wir können momentan nur Stück für Stück analysieren, woher das kommt. Wir haben jetzt mal ein paar der Datenbank-Tabellen des Forums erneuert, beobachtet das mit dem Lag bitte mal weiter.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2014)

@ ZAM

Bei mir läuft es jetzt wieder einwandfrei. Keine Lags, Fehlermeldungen oder sonstiges mehr.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ ZAM
> 
> Bei mir läuft es jetzt wieder einwandfrei. Keine Lags, Fehlermeldungen oder sonstiges mehr.


 
Warten wir mal den Tag noch ab ^^


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Juli 2014)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das hier reingehört, aber irgendwie scheint die "PN bei Quote Funktion" bei mir nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Wurde bereits mehrere Mal heute zitiert, ohne dass ich eine extra Benachrichtigung erhalten habe. Ist mit gestern schon aufgefallen.
Davor die Tage hat es noch problemlos funktioniert und ich möchte diese tolle Funktion nicht mehr missen


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2014)

Geht mir genauso, auch das Umstellen auf eine Benachrichtigung per Mail hat leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, auch das Umstellen auf eine Benachrichtigung per Mail hat leider nicht geholfen.


 


FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das hier reingehört, aber irgendwie scheint die "PN bei Quote Funktion" bei mir nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Wurde bereits mehrere Mal heute zitiert, ohne dass ich eine extra Benachrichtigung erhalten habe. Ist mit gestern schon aufgefallen.
> Davor die Tage hat es noch problemlos funktioniert und ich möchte diese tolle Funktion nicht mehr missen


 
Ach, die hatte ich gestern Abend testweise deaktiviert. Aktiviere ich morgen wieder.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach, die hatte ich gestern Abend testweise deaktiviert. Aktiviere ich morgen wieder.


Za(m)ck, instant Problemlösung.
Weiter so!


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie lässt sich folgenden User keine PN schicken und anscheinend bin ich mit dem Problem da auch nicht alleine http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/118044-kontrolleur-.html


----------



## Laudian (8. Juli 2014)

Hat der betreffende User private Nachrichten vielleicht einfach deaktiviert ? Geht unter Aktionen -> Einstellungen -> Private Nachrichten deaktivieren.

Oder bekommt ihr irgendeine Fehlermeldung ?


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Juli 2014)

Es kommt die Fehlermeldung das es den Benutzernamen nicht gibt.
Aber wenn er die PNs deaktiviert hätte könnte er mir auch keine schreiben oder?


----------



## Laudian (8. Juli 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Es kommt die Fehlermeldung das es den Benutzernamen nicht gibt.


 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht welche Meldung man bei deaktivierter PN Funktion erhält, kann das mal eben jemand mit mir ausprobieren ? Wäre nett wenn einer mal eben PN's deaktiviert und hier reinschreibt dass er das getan hat. Ich schreibe demjenigen dann erst eine PN und anschließend auf die Pinnwand, dass er PN's wieder aktivieren kann 



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Aber wenn er die PNs deaktiviert hätte könnte er mir auch keine schreiben oder?


 
Direkt nicht. Allerdings kann man die Funktion immer kurz aktivieren wenn man eine PN schreiben möchte.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Juli 2014)

Das mit den PNs könnte ich mal heute Abend probieren, vorher bin ich nämlich nicht mehr am PC so das ich die Pinnwand aufrufen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warten wir mal den Tag noch ab ^^


 Tag abgewartet... Läuft einwandfrei bei mir! 

@ Community

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Tag abgewartet... Läuft einwandfrei bei mir!
> 
> @ Community
> 
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus?




Ausser das mir das Forum etwas langsamer vorkommt, alles ok. Ist die Zitat-Benachrichtigung wieder eingeschaltet?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist die Zitat-Benachrichtigung wieder eingeschaltet?


 
Ja, und zwar exakt jetzt. ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, und zwar exakt jetzt. ^^



Hat funktioniert danke


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ausser das mir das Forum etwas langsamer vorkommt, alles ok.



Mh - das ist möglicherweise subjektiv - also "Zähigkeit" kann ich bspw. momentan nicht nachempfinden.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - das ist möglicherweise subjektiv - also "Zähigkeit" kann ich bspw. momentan nicht nachempfinden.


 Von Zähigkeit spüre ich nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil! Im direkten Vergleich der letzten Tage läuft es wesentlich besser.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Von Zähigkeit spüre ich nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil! Im direkten Vergleich der letzten Tage läuft es wesentlich besser.


 
Klingt gut ^^ Aber wir beobachten das trotzdem weiter. Der Verdacht aktuell ist, dass der Datenbank-Server hier letztes Wochenende an irgendein Limit gestoßen ist, das nur schwer nachvollziehbar ist. Neustart und Frischzellenkur einiger Tabellen haben den Lag-Effekt bereinigt und wir hoffen, es ist kein Dauereffekt, also dass sich da was festfährt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klingt gut ^^ Aber wir beobachten das trotzdem weiter. Der Verdacht aktuell ist, dass der Datenbank-Server hier letztes Wochenende an irgendein Limit gestoßen ist, das nur schwer nachvollziehbar ist. Neustart und Frischzellenkur einiger Tabellen haben den Lag-Effekt bereinigt und wir hoffen, es ist kein Dauereffekt, also dass sich da was festfährt.


 
einfach mal mehr Geld in die Infrastruktur stecken und den alten Pentium 2 entsorgen. Dann stimmt auch wieder die Leistung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> einfach mal mehr Geld in die Infrastruktur stecken und den alten Pentium 2 entsorgen. Dann stimmt auch wieder die Leistung.


Na, keine Ratschläge wenn man nur rät, was eigentlich gemeint war. Es geht keines falls um Hardware-Limits. ^^


----------



## Robonator (9. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Na, keine Ratschläge wenn man nur rät, was eigentlich gemeint war. Es geht keines falls um Hardware-Limits. ^^


 
Hmm wie wäre es dann mit dem Upgrade? Win95 wird langsam doch etwas alt 

Spaß beiseite, von meiner Seite aus läuft es nun auch seit 2 Tagen oder so wieder bestens


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Juli 2014)

@Laudian
 Hab mal die PNs deaktiviert, könnte jetzt also ausprobiert werden was da für ne Fehlermeldung kommt


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juli 2014)

Man kann erst gar nicht auswählen, dass man eine PN erstellen möchte. Wenn man jedoch eine separat erstellt und dann deinen Namen eingibt, dann kommt das: 


			
				Fehlermeldung schrieb:
			
		

> *Fehler*
> 
> *Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf*
> 
> ...


Die Ursache muss also woanders liegen.


----------



## Laudian (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das Problem mal an ZAM weitergereicht


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juli 2014)

Dafür läuft die Zitat-Benachrichtigung wieder, super!


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2014)

Ihr erstellt beim Quoten die PN ja auch nicht, sondern das System. Das Plugin berücksichtigt offenbar dabei nicht, wenn jemand das PN-System deaktiviert hat und gibt die Standard-Hinweismeldung dazu aus. Mal sehen ob/was sich dagegen machen lässt. Und bitte keine (nicht Sicherheitrelevanten) Fehlermeldungen an meine PNs oder auf die Pinnwand - nur im Forum. Danke ^^

Was das andere PN-Zeug angeht, ich kann an green-CB PNs verschicken. Den Rest muss ich prüfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Hat der betreffende User private Nachrichten vielleicht einfach deaktiviert ? Geht unter Aktionen -> Einstellungen -> Private Nachrichten deaktivieren.



Er hat sie nicht deaktiviert.
(siehe Mod-Panel)




grenn-CB schrieb:


> Es kommt die Fehlermeldung das es den Benutzernamen nicht gibt.



Wann kommt diese Meldung?
Ich möchte ihn jetzt nicht zuspamen, aber ich komme zumindest bis zum PN-erstellen Dialog und kann den Benutzer als Zieladresse auswählen. Wenn du das nicht kannst, liegt möglicherweise ein Rechte-Konflikt vor.


----------



## Laudian (9. Juli 2014)

Die Meldung kam erst beim Abschicken. ZAM hat das Problem inzwischen allerdings gelöst, wodurch der Kontrolleur jetzt PN's empfangen kann


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Juli 2014)

Die Meldung kommt erst beim Versuch die PN abzuschicken, aber wenn das Problem gelöst ist dann ist gut, kann ihn dann ja endlich antworten.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2014)

Das Problem war, dass sich bei ein paar wenigen Nutzernamen im Datenbank-Eintrag ein Leerzeichen am Ende eingeschlichen hat. Das ist kein Problem beim Login, weil die Namen hier eh "getrimmt" werden, aber für das PN-System offenbar schon. Solche Speicherfehler passieren jetzt zu 100% nicht mehr ^^ und die fehlerhaften Nutzernamen sind korrigiert.


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juli 2014)

Gerade wieder der Fall, Post editieren, speichern. Macht der mir n neuen Post.

Mache ich etwas falsch? Kommt aber selten vor. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...menstellung/343226-frage-gaming-pc-frage.html


----------



## shadie (29. Juli 2014)

Moin,

in letzter Zeit werden meine Beiträge von z.B. gestern unter *eigene Beiträge* nicht mehr angezeigt.
Wenn ich jedoch in die Threads rein gehe sind die Kommentare noch da.

Laut meinem Profil war der letzte Beitrag von 25.7.14 17:01 Uhr

Ich weiß jedoch dass ich gestern in meinem eigenen Thread was gepostet habe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...en-und-gegen-neue-mechanische-tastatur-2.html


Ist das aktuell ein allgemeines Problem?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> in letzter Zeit werden meine Beiträge von z.B. gestern unter *eigene Beiträge* nicht mehr angezeigt.
> Wenn ich jedoch in die Threads rein gehe sind die Kommentare noch da.
> ...


 
Das Problem habe ich in letzter Zeit auch.


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2014)

Liegts nur an mir oder dauert es schon wieder ewig lang bis eigene Beiträge angezeigt werden oder Beiträge zusamengeführt oder gelöscht werden?  Wollte gerade einen Doppelpost löschen, da tat sich eine Minute lang nichts, bis dann die Meldung hier kam:
*Website is offline*

  No cached version of this page is available. 

* Error 524 Ray ID: 153b9a4b82820c95 *

*A timeout occurred

*Witzigerweise wurde der Beitrag trotzdem gelöscht.


----------



## BlackNeo (30. August 2014)

Ist es normal dass Anker mal funktionieren und mal nicht?

Ich mach das so wie es hier beschreiben ist: BB-Code Liste - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

Denn wenn sie nicht funktionieren komm ich auf die Startseite des Forums und hinter der Adresse des Forums steht 

/#Name des jeweiligen Ankers

Oder liegt das einfach daran dass der Thread noch im Vorbereitungsforum ist?


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2014)

Hi,

hast du ein paar Beispiele parat wo es funktioniert und wo nicht.
Welchen Browser in welcher Version nutzt du dabei?

Gruß


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2014)

Bei meinem PC-Audio Guide der grade im Vorbereitungsforum ist. Wenn ich den aufrufe funktionieren die Anker manchmal und manchmal auch wieder nicht.

Browser ist die aktuellste Firefox Version.

Könnte aber vielleicht auch am Internet hier im Ferienhaus liegen, das ist langsamer als mein DSL 2000 daheim^^


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2014)

Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich bei den Sprungmarken einer unserer anderen Seiten im Kommentar-System. Firefox hat mit Anker-Sprungmarken ein Problem, sobald die Seite noch bzw. zu langsam "aufbaut" (bspw. durch Bilder oder dynamische Inhalte), also sich erweitert. Er springt dann nicht immer zu dem richtigen Punkt. Das kann man mit Warteschleifen und Javascript umgehen, was aber wiederum zum Springen der Seite führen kann, was unschön ist.
Ich schaue mir den Thread mal an, kann aber gerade nichts versprechen. :\ Beispielsweise funktionieren deine Sprungmarken bei mir grad wunderbar (FF, Chrome, IE .. Opera teste ich eben noch ^^)

*EDIT* Opera geht auch. Ich vermute es liegt wirklich am FF und dem Nachladen. Baue deinen Thread einfach weiter, das wird schon passen.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2014)

Ok, gut das zu wissen^^

Bei mir zuhause sollte es ja dann klappen, da lädt das Forum schnell genug dass die Sprungmarken immer funktionieren.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2014)

Bastelt ihr gerade am Forum herum? Teilweise ist es nämlich extrem langsam. 
Vor ca. 10min war es gar nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Frosdedje (8. September 2014)

Ich hatte vor etwa 10 Minuten und mehr im Forum (die Hauptseite funktioniert allerdings) ständig eine 
Fehlermeldung mit der Bezeichung Error 522 erhalten, was auch in diesen verlinkten Screenshot zu erkennen ist:
http://saved.im/mtcxmji1azaz/error.jpg

Das Ganze tauchte urplötzlich auf und ich weiß nicht, ob das wieder auftreten könnte.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. September 2014)

Ich habe die Probleme ebenfalls, siehe Screenshot weiter oben.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise. Aufgrund einer Wartungsfunktion mussten eben einen der Webserver fürs Forum neu starten. Das Problem war nur temporär und sollte jetzt nicht mehr auftreten.


----------



## T-Drive (8. September 2014)

Hätte da mal ne Frage,

Flagfox in FF zeigt mir dass euer Server in den US steht, ist das ein Fehler ? wenn nicht, tut das Not ?

Edit.

Stop, Entschuldigung, hab den Thread grad gefunden.


----------



## BenRo (9. September 2014)

Wenn ich auf "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" klicke, erhalte ich seit heute die Fehlermeldung


> unknown local index 'extrmpcghpost' in search request


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2014)

Bitte die Index-Sache bei den Suchbereichen ignorieren - wir aktualisieren die Suchengine (notwendigerweise) gerade. Das kann noch einige Minuten dauern.

*Edit* Die Suche sollte wieder passen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. September 2014)

Ich hab seit gestern häufig das Problem, dass ich beim posten von Antworten die Fehlermeldung bekomme, dass ich nicht mehr als einen Beitrag alle 15 Sekunden verfassen darf - meine Antwort wird aber ganz normal gepostet. Liegts an meinem recht antiken Browser Opera 12.xx?


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2014)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich vorhin und gestern mit nem Opera auch. Ich dachte es lag an meiner Installation hier. Bei mir ist es der 12.17.


----------



## Laudian (9. September 2014)

Hmm, ich dachte ja das wären allgemeine Probleme...

Aber ich hatte gestern / heute auch wieder extrem viele Probleme mit Funktionen wie "zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag", benutze auch Opera 12.17

Liegt das wirklich am Browser ?


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Liegt das wirklich am Browser ?



Das Erzeugen Browser eher selten, außer die haben plötzlich was geändert, dass Javascript komplett anderes intepretiert.
Aber bis auf die Aktualisierung der Suchengine (und das hat keine Auswirkung aufs Posten) ist am Forum heute nichts funktionales geändert wurden. Mh.

P.s.: aktualisiert trotzdem mal Euren Browser


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. September 2014)

Sagt mal, werkelt ihr an der Main herum?
Ich bekomme keine verbindung mit der Main, egal ob Classic oder die andere komische Variante, und wenn ich mal darauf komme sehe ich dies oben :


> Die Seite befindet sich im Performance Modus (eingeschränkte Funktionalität). Login derzeit nicht möglich.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6774482 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, werkelt ihr an der Main herum?
> Ich bekomme keine verbindung mit der Main, egal ob Classic oder die andere komische Variante, und wenn ich mal darauf komme sehe ich dies oben :


 
Ja, und das bedeutet genau das was da steht. 
Das Interesse an dem Apple-Krempel belastet die Server momentan etwas stark. Den Modus haben wir vor langer Zeit für solche Events eingeführt, damit die Seiten wieder erreichbar sind.


----------



## Laudian (9. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> P.s.: aktualisiert trotzdem mal Euren Browser


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr muss ich dazu wohl nicht sagen, oder ? 

Ich machs trotzdem:

Leider gibt es keine Updates für Opera, stattdessen gibt es diesen neuen Browser der Opera genannt wird aber rein garnichts damit zu tun hat...

Off-Topic-Ende


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2014)

Dabei hatte ich mir verkniffen zu schreiben "Benutzt einen Browser"


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> P.s.: aktualisiert trotzdem mal Euren Browser


 
Nahaaain 
Opera 12.17 ist alternativlos /merkelmode


----------



## efdev (9. September 2014)

das problem mit dem posten hab ich leider auch:

Immer wenn ich einen post absetze werde ich darauf verwiesen das ich nur alle 15sek was posten darf allerdings erschein der post trotzdem.

Browser:

FF 32.0
Addons:

Ghostery (auf PCGH deaktiviert)
NoScript (auf PCGH deaktiviert)
AdBlockPlus (aktiv)

edit: hier hatte ich den fehler gerade nicht noch als info es kam bisher in diesem thread bei jedem posten (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...le-uebertraegt-die-praesentation-live-11.html).


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> Browser:
> 
> FF 32.0
> Addons:
> ...


 

Ich habe das jetzt in dem Thread in der Konfiguration getestet, aber konnte es nicht reproduzieren.
Für das Plugin "Prevent Doubleposts" gibt es in unserer Forenversion leider kein Update, aber ein Foren-Versions-Update steht eh noch an.

Wenn Ihr weitere Infos habt bzgl. reproduzieren des Doppelpost-Problems, habt bitte keine Scheu das uns das weiter mitzuteilen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. September 2014)

Bei mir tritt der Bug teilweise immer noch auf.



Welche PHP Version benutzt ihr?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr weitere Infos habt bzgl. reproduzieren des Doppelpost-Problems, habt bitte keine Scheu das uns das weiter mitzuteilen.


 
Das habe ich seit ein paar Tagen. 
Ich drücke auf Absenden und dann rummelt das System herum und nichts passiert.
Also drücke ich noch mal auf Absenden und schwupps sind zwei Posts von mir da.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Welche PHP Version benutzt ihr?


Ein RC, der ausgewiesen mit der Forenversion funktioniert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das habe ich seit ein paar Tagen.
> Ich drücke auf Absenden und dann rummelt das System herum und nichts passiert.
> Also drücke ich noch mal auf Absenden und schwupps sind zwei Posts von mir da.



Bitte nennt immer den verwendeten Browser mit der Version dazu. 
Und im Idealfall, wenn es nur zu bestimmten Zeiten oder Threads/Unterforen auftritt, diese gleich mit verlinken.


Ich habe aber einen Verdacht - passiert das zufällig seit Montag?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe aber einen Verdacht - passiert das zufällig seit Montag?


 
Kommt in etwa hin und mein Browser ist Chrome.

Und frag jetzt nicht ob mein Browser aktuell ist.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kommt in etwa hin und mein Browser ist Chrome.
> 
> Und frag jetzt nicht ob mein Browser aktuell ist.


 
Bei mir auch.
Sowohl Win7 als auch Win8.1

Habe das zum ersten Mal gestern mitbekommen.


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2014)

Bei mir vorhin das gleiche. Ich habe ich post gesendet, er rödelte rum und nichts passierte. Als ich dann nochmal auf senden klickte kam die Meldung, dass ich nur innerhalb von 15 Sekudnen? posten darf. Nach den 15 Sekunden war es dann ein Doppelpost.

 Win64 // IE 11@aktuell

 MfG


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2014)

Passiert das in irgendeinem bestimmten Unterforum oder willkürlich?


----------



## saphira33 (10. September 2014)

Auf der Arbeit hatte ich das auch, IE11 wird verwendet. (Nein kann nicht wechseln/updaten) zu Hause geht es aber auch mit IE11 (Benutze da aber Chrome). Kann es sein dass es an der Internetgeschwindigkeit liegt? Im Geschäft 1 Mb/s down 0.5 Mb/s up zu Hause 125 Mb/s down 11 Mb/s up.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Passiert das in irgendeinem bestimmten Unterforum oder willkürlich?


 
Ist nicht auf ein Unterform begrenzt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. September 2014)

Beim iPhone6 Livestream Thread war das jedes mal so.


Bei der "MS kauf Mojang"-news ist es mir nicht passiert. Habe aber auch dort nur 1 mal gepostet.

E: Hier im Thread bisher 1 mal. Bei diesem Post nicht.


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Passiert das in irgendeinem bestimmten Unterforum oder willkürlich?


Für mich scheint das sporadisch aufzutreten.

 MfG


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> IE11 wird verwendet. (Nein kann nicht wechseln/updaten)



Das mit dem Wechsel war auch eher scherzhaft gemeint  Es geht immer rein um die Aktualität der jeweiligen Browser.



> Kann es sein dass es an der Internetgeschwindigkeit liegt?



Ich hoffe nicht, das wäre schwer zu reproduzieren, außer ich drossel irgendwie die Verbindung. ABER ich vermute es ist eher ein Script-Problem im Forum, denn es gibt wie erwähnt bereits ein Plugin, das Doppelposts eigentlich verhindern soll und Montag deutet darauf hin, dass es ggfs. irgendwie mit einem neuen Plugin zusammenhängt, dass aber bei Mitgliedern außerhalb der Gruppe Admins und Redakteure gar nicht greifen dürfte. D.h. es ist momentan nicht wirklich für mich nachvollziehbar, was bei den Doppelposts passiert, daher bin ich für alle Hinweise dankbar, die mich zum Ziel führen. ^^



Eine wichtige Info wäre noch, in welchen Editor passiert das?

Bei der Schnellantwort (Direkt antworten) unten? 
Oder wenn ihr Zitiert?
Oder im jeweiligen Editor, wenn ihr auf "Erweitert" klickt?


----------



## saphira33 (10. September 2014)

Bei mir ist es einfach so dass wenn manchmal die Seite nicht "Reagiert/Lädt" ich nochmal auf Antwort klicke dann steht das da. Zu Hause konnte ich das nicht nachstellen sogar mit selbem Browser net.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eine wichtige Info wäre noch, in welchen Editor passiert das?
> 
> Bei der Schnellantwort (Direkt antworten) unten?
> Oder wenn ihr Zitiert?
> Oder im jeweiligen Editor, wenn ihr auf "Erweitert" klickt?


 
Bei mir tritt dieses Problem jeweils beim Zitieren und bei einer direkten Antwort auf. Macht keinen Unterschied.

Erweitert benutze ich so gut wie nie, kann dir deshalb dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eine wichtige Info wäre noch, in welchen Editor passiert das?
> 
> Bei der Schnellantwort (Direkt antworten) unten?
> Oder wenn ihr Zitiert?
> Oder im jeweiligen Editor, wenn ihr auf "Erweitert" klickt?


 
Ist bei nicht auf einen bestimmten Editor begrenzt.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2014)

Das mag etwas übertrieben klingen, aber wäre sehr hilfreich 

Kennt sich einer von Euch FF/IE11/Chrome-Usern mit der Entwickler-Konsole (F12 in den meisten Browsern, außer Opera - Dragonfly sollte aber ähnlich funktionieren) aus?

Falls ja und falls das "hängen" noch mal auftritt, wäre ich sehr froh, wenn Ihr mir die Fehlermeldung aus der Konsole bzw. den Konsolen-Inhalt per PN oder an christian.zamora@computec.de schicken könntet (nicht hier pasten!).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. September 2014)

Oder per PM?


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Oder per PM?


 
Ist doch PN  Ja, geht auch.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

Ist bisher noch nicht wieder aufgetreten aber wenn das nochmal passiert und ich dran denke kriegst du eine PN.


----------



## ebastler (12. September 2014)

Hallo,

habe seit heute Morgen wieder das hier, wenn ich auf eigene Beiträge oder so gehe (Ja, 1200*800px ist schrecklich wenig... 13"er von 2006 halt...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gelesen, dass das vor ein paar Tagen schonmal da war, dann behoben.
Scheinbar ists wieder da...


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2014)

Doch das ist "behoben". Wir starten nur gerade den Suchserver neu. Neustarts sind leider notwendig, wenn wir einen neuen Suchindex für eine Seite einrichten.  

Läuft gleich wieder.


----------



## ebastler (12. September 2014)

Ach so, dann sorry für das Nerven. Dachte nur, der Bug sei wieder irgendwie zum Vorschein gekommen.
Ihr seid ja mal schnell im Fehler beheben, kein Tag letztes Mal


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ach so, dann sorry für das Nerven. Dachte nur, der Bug sei wieder irgendwie zum Vorschein gekommen.
> Ihr seid ja mal schnell im Fehler beheben, kein Tag letztes Mal


 
Wir sind davon ausgegangen, dass der Server so schnell wieder da ist, dass es niemanden auffällt. Aber das Laden aller Index-Einträge hat dann doch etwas länger gedauert als erwartet. ^^


----------



## ebastler (12. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, kein Problem.
Man überlebt es sogar mal n paar Minuten ohne PCGH, habe ich zitternd vor Entzugserscheinungen am Boden liegend festgestellt 

Ich wollte auch nicht meckern, dachte nur, das sei wieder ein Bug, den ich melden sollte.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2014)

Ja ich weiß ihr findet das schöner wie die automatiserten Posts von Daniel im Schnäppchen Thread jetzt aussehen, aber den Inhalt dafür für die Mobilapps unbrauchbar zu machen ist im oder falsche Weg. Schließlich dürfte sich die Forennutzung in Zukunft noch weiter dahin verschieben.
Ich bin mir sicher die neue Formatierung bekommt man auch fast gleichwertig mit bbcode und damit "echtem" Postinhalt hin statt dem aktuellen (HTML-?)Hack.


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2014)

Seit ein paar Tagen wir der Beriech "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" nicht mehr nach dem Datum des letzten Posts, sondern nach dem Datum *meines* letzten Posts in dem entsprechenden Thema sortiert.

Dadurch kann man die Funktion im Prinzip nicht mehr nutzen um alle Neuigkeiten auf einen Blick zu haben, da Themen mit neuen Beiträgen teilweise erst auf der 2. oder 3. Seite auftauchen.

Ist es vielleicht möglich, dass die Sortierreihenfolge wieder zurückgeändert wird ?


----------



## Ion (15. September 2014)

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, was Laudian sagte.
So ist diese Funktion für mich auch unnütz.


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2014)

Same :/


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß ihr findet das schöner wie die automatiserten Posts von Daniel im Schnäppchen Thread jetzt aussehen, aber den Inhalt dafür für die Mobilapps unbrauchbar zu machen ist im oder falsche Weg. Schließlich dürfte sich die Forennutzung in Zukunft noch weiter dahin verschieben.
> Ich bin mir sicher die neue Formatierung bekommt man auch fast gleichwertig mit bbcode und damit "echtem" Postinhalt hin statt dem aktuellen (HTML-?)Hack.



Das ist kein HTML-Hack und die Möglichkeiten beruhen auf dem vom Forum zur Verfügung gestellten BBCode-Möglichkeiten, es gibt bspw. keine Hintergrund-Einfärbung von Text und HTML wird als Klartext übertragen, so dass die Icons nicht einfach angefügt werden können, außer wir integrieren die als "Smilies". Wir haben auch nichts "unbrauchbar" gemacht, das Problem ist nur, dass weder Tapatalk noch Forumrunner unsere individuellen BBCODE-Tags kennen und auch nicht die Zugriffsmöglichkeiten hätten, die Schnäppchendaten entsprechend abzufragen. Beide nutzen für die Abfragen der Postings auch die Tabelle mit der Reinform der Beiträge und nicht die für den Cache generierten. Wir überlegen uns hier noch was.



Laudian schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht möglich, dass die Sortierreihenfolge wieder zurückgeändert wird ?



Wir mussten aus diversen Gründen das Plugin für die Suchengine des Forums aktualisieren. Eure Wunsch-Sortierung, die nicht dem Forenstandard entspricht, war in der vorherigen Version ein Hack von uns. Auf Hacks in Core-Code oder bei weiterentwickelten Plugins verzichten wir in der Regel aus genau dem Grund: Bei einem Update ist das Anpassung überschrieben. Der Code hat sich an der Stelle so verändert, dass eine Anpassung leider etwas dauern wird.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Andere Frage: Könnte man die Suchfunktion für den Postein- und -ausgang wieder einbinden? Ich persönlich vermisse diese sehr.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Könnte man die Suchfunktion für den Postein- und -ausgang wieder einbinden? Ich persönlich vermisse diese sehr.


 
Wieder? Was heißt "wieder" genau? Gab es das je? Seit wann ist der weg?


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Ja, die habe ich fleißig genutzt; dürfte seit einigen Tagen weg sein, ist mir gestern erstmals aufgefallen. Man konnte dort den Postein- und -ausgang (sogar getrennt) durchsuchen. Wenn ich beispielsweise eine PN mit einem spezifischen Wort gesucht habe, tippte ich dieses ein und schon hatte ich die PN.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Und wo war das integriert?

Schau mal, ob es wieder da ist. ^^


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Tausend Dank, es geht wieder! :banane:

Edit: Zu früh gefreut. Die Suchleiste ist zwar vorhanden, jedoch werden keinerlei Ergebnisse gefunden (auch bei Suchbegriffen wie "und" oder "weil").


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Mist - kann sein, dass ihr gleich wieder diesen "sphinx nicht erreichbar: 3312"-Fehler bekommt. Wegen dem Suchfeld muss ich den gesamten Foren-Suchindex gerade neu generieren.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Okay, dann hoffe ich, dass alles gut geht. 

Edit: Es hat jetzt geklappt, die Suche geht wieder einwandfrei. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ion (18. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Code hat sich an der Stelle so verändert, dass eine Anpassung leider etwas dauern wird.


 Heißt das, die Funktion wird irgendwann wieder so wie vorher?


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen wir der Beriech "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" nicht mehr nach dem Datum des letzten Posts, sondern nach dem Datum *meines* letzten Posts in dem entsprechenden Thema sortiert.
> 
> Dadurch kann man die Funktion im Prinzip nicht mehr nutzen um alle Neuigkeiten auf einen Blick zu haben, da Themen mit neuen Beiträgen teilweise erst auf der 2. oder 3. Seite auftauchen.
> 
> Ist es vielleicht möglich, dass die Sortierreihenfolge wieder zurückgeändert wird ?


 
Passt es jetzt wieder?


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2014)

Perfekt 

Man hat nicht nur die alte Funktion wieder, die Themenliste wird jetzt sogar bei jedem Aufruf und nicht nur einmal die Stunde aktualisiert.

Damit bin ich wieder ansolut zufrieden, danke


----------



## Own3r (18. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die "Reparatur"


----------



## Gamer090 (20. September 2014)

Seit ein paar Tagen wird bei manchen Beiträgen der Threadtitel nicht angezeigt, dies tritt sporadisch auf.

Nutze Firefox 32.0.2.

Ein anderes Phänomen trifft bei mir auf der Main auf, ich muss mehrmals mit der rechten Maustaste auf einen Artikel klicken damit sich das Menu öffnet und ich den Artikel in einem neuen Tab öffnen kann, bei anderen Webseiten passiert das nicht.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

Bei mir dauert das Versenden von PNs seit einigen Tagen wieder ein paar Sekunden. 
Das war schon mal so. Denn eigentlich geht es zack zack.


----------



## GxGamer (26. September 2014)

Die Kommentarthreads zum LS15 landen immer bei Strategie, könnte man dies vielleicht auf Simulation umstellen? Danke.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...afts-simulator-2015-gameplay-teaservideo.html


----------



## Laudian (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe schon wieder extreme Probleme mit den Ladezeiten im Forum, um diesen Thread zu öffnen habe ich z.B. über 10 Minuten gebraucht.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe schon wieder extreme Probleme mit den Ladezeiten im Forum, um diesen Thread zu öffnen habe ich z.B. über 10 Minuten gebraucht.


 
Heute Morgen war das Forum gar nicht erreichbar  Bis jetzt läuft es jedenfalls wieder flüssig.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehe keine SysProfile Bilder mehr, weder meine eigenes noch von anderen Nutzern.
Liegt das Problem bei mir, bei PCGH oder bei SysProfile, bitte um Feedback ?


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2014)

Mein sysprofile sollte noch da sein, denn ich habs forenintern gehostet. Das ginge als Übergangslösung. Runterladen und als Foto im Forum hochladen.


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6851672 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe keine SysProfile Bilder mehr, weder meine eigenes noch von anderen Nutzern.
> Liegt das Problem bei mir, bei PCGH oder bei SysProfile, bitte um Feedback ?


 
Also ich kann Deins sehen.


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Also ich kann Deins sehen.



Interessant, ich nicht


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube das Problem liegt bei SysProfile, wenn man sich dort einloggt und im Hauptmenü auf "Profil Signaturen" navigiert, werden die Bilder dort nicht geladen, aber die Bilder unter "Grafiken zum Linken" schon.


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2014)

*Edit* 
Nach dem Reload kann ich die Signatur auch nicht mehr aufrufen. Vermutlich blockiert Sysprofile hier irgendwas bzw. hat momentan Probleme.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

Jedenfalls sehe ich im "Kontrollzentrum" bei "Signatur bearbeiten" nur ein leeres Feld, und wenn mit der Maus darüber fahre wo mein SysProfile-Bild sein sollte kann ich unten Links dies lesen "Verbinden mit sig.sysprofile.de...".
Die Ladezeiten verlängern sich etwas, und das Laden-Symbol im Tab sehe ich sehr lange.

Habt ihr bei PCGH eine Möglichkeit SysProfile zu kontaktieren, das dort etwas schief läuft ?


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2014)

Also ehrlich gesagt ist es nicht unsere Aufgabe Fremdanbieter auf ihre Server- oder Verbindungs-Probleme hinzuweisen.
Bei einem vernünftigen Support- und Rechenzentrum werden die davon aber eh bereits wissen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

Dachte das ihr das auch machen könnt, weil ihr ja so etwas wie ein abkommen habt (keine Ahnung wie das aussieht), da schon auf der Hauptseite Oben Rechts PCGH angegeben wird.


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist das schon mehrfach aufgefallen, aber jetzt hab ich endlich mal daran gedacht ein Screenshot zu machen ^^

Wenn ich die "neue Beiträge" durchgehe, habe ich manchmal einfach Beiträge drin die überhaupt nicht in die (zeitliche) Reihenfolge passen.



> ...
> Gestern, 21:49
> Gestern, 21:47
> Gestern, 21:43
> ...


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir dauert das Verschicken von PNs oder das Aufrufen der Nachrichtenbox wieder endlos lange. 
Eben gerade 25 Sekunden beim Verschicken einer PN.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir werden bereits Beiträge angezeigt die erst in zwei Stunden geschrieben werden, ich glaube da hat was mit der Zeitumstellung nicht geklappt


----------



## Laudian (26. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bei mir werden bereits Beiträge angezeigt die erst in zwei Stunden geschrieben werden, ich glaube da hat was mit der Zeitumstellung nicht geklappt


 
Geh mal oben auf Aktionen --> Einstellungen ändern --> Datum und Zeit

Da ist bei dir wahrscheinlich etwas falsch eingestellt.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Oktober 2014)

Tatsache, Kaliningrad, Kairo und Südafrika. Ok, passt nun wieder ^^


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bei mir werden bereits Beiträge angezeigt die erst in zwei Stunden geschrieben werden, ich glaube da hat was mit der Zeitumstellung nicht geklappt


 
Da kann nichts klappen. VBulletin haben keine automatische Umstellung eingebaut, dass müssen wir jedes mal manuell in den Foreneinstellungen ändern. ^^


----------



## Jimini (29. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir sind seit einer knappen Viertelstunde sowohl die Forenübersicht als auch die Inbox völlig zerschossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Befinde ich mich hingegen in einem Thread oder in meinem Profil, sieht alles normal aus.
Das Problem konnte ich mit Firefox 33 und Opera 12.16 nachvollziehen. Chromium 37 zeigt hingegen alles sauber an. Da ich die Seite bisher nur mit Firefox aufgerufen habe, kann ich ein Caching-Problem ausschließen (trotzdem habe ich selbigen testweise gelöscht). Ich habe hier zwar einen Caching-Proxy, allerdings würde das nicht erklären, wieso Chromium die Seite völlig normal anzeigt. Bastelt ihr gerade am Forum herum oder liegt der Fehler bei mir?

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: eben war dann auch die Ansicht in einem Thread völlig hinüber - jetzt gerade kommen aber die Buttons wieder.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2014)

Nutze auch Firefox 33 und bei mir läuft beides Problemlos, in Comodo Dragon 27 läuft es auch.


----------



## Jimini (29. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem ist extrem eigenartig. Auf einem anderen Rechner (an einem anderen Anschluss) ist alles wie gewohnt. 
An meinem Rechner tritt das Problem unabhängig vom lokalen Benutzer auf, auch eine FF-Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht. 
Squid ist ebenfalls nicht schuld - das Löschen des Caches sowie das "Herumleiten" des HTTP-Traffics um Squid herum brachte keine Änderung.

Eben wurde das Forum nach einem Reboot ganz normal angezeigt, nach einem Refresh fehlten wieder so gut wie alle Design-Elemente.

Ich dachte schon daran, dass eventuell meine SSD einen Hau weg hat (und somit das FF- und das Opera-Profil nicht korrekt gelesen werden können), aber der Kernel meldet keine I/O-Fehler.

Nachtrag: gerade entdeckte ich folgenden vBulletin-Fehler: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: die FF-Dev-Konsole zeigt mir folgendes an:
Stylesheet 





> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...gets.css,sidebar.css,options.css,tagcloud.css wurde nicht geladen, weil sein MIME-Typ, "application/octet-stream", nicht "text/css" ist. extreme.pcgameshardware.de
> Stylesheet http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...id=2&d=1413827264&td=ltr&sheet=additional.css wurde nicht geladen, weil sein MIME-Typ, "application/octet-stream", nicht "text/css" ist. extreme.pcgameshardware.de
> Stylesheet http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...ulletin-chrome.css,vbulletin-formcontrols.css, wurde nicht geladen, weil sein MIME-Typ, "application/octet-stream", nicht "text/css" ist.


Macht Sinn. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie ich das fixen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2014)

Damit niemand glaubt uns interessiert das nicht  
Ich habe mit Jimini an andere Stelle schon gesprochen. So wie es momentan aussieht, liegt das Problem vermutlich in seinem Setup.


----------



## Jimini (30. Oktober 2014)

Okay, mit einem frischen Firefox-Profil wird mir das Forum auf einmal ganz normal angezeigt. Allerdings hatte ich gestern schon ein neues Profil sowie das Starten von FF unter einem ganz anderen User getestet - ohne Erfolg.
Allerdings habe ich das Forum vorhin auch mal auf einem anderen Rechner hier im Netz aufgerufen - das Problem war exakt das gleiche.
Momentan steige ich da noch nicht wirklich durch.
Nachtrag: Threads werden jetzt ganz normal geladen. Nur Foren und Unterforen sind quasi ohne Design.

MfG Jimini


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe, man kann mir bzw. dem User, der sich bei mir gemeldet hat, da er nicht mehr posten kann, helfen.


			
				Pseudoephedrin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe seit heute Nacht ein Problem. Kamm von jetzt auf gleich.
> 
> ...


Für jede Hilfe danken der User und ich bereits im Voraus. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Der Maniac (31. Oktober 2014)

Da das Tapatalk ist und somit glaube ich nicht in Zam's Bereich fällt, würde ich mal sagen:

Tapatalk-Profil sichern, Tapatalk deinstallieren, Gerät neustarten und wieder installieren. 

Erstmal ohne das Profil wieder herzustellen. Tritt der Fehler nicht mehr auf, könnte es das Profil sein. Dann Profil wieder herstellen, ist der Fehler wieder da, ist das Profil kaputt...


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2014)

Wir können maximal das Tapatalk-Plugin für das Forum patchen. Aber das ist bereits auf dem neuesten Stand und hat in den meisten Fällen auch keinen Einfluss auf die Darstellungen in der genutzten App.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Tipps und Anmerkungen! 
Sollte sich was getan haben (bzw. der obere Tipp geholfen haben), folgt ein entsprechender Hinweis.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Oktober 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Da das Tapatalk ist und somit glaube ich nicht in Zam's Bereich fällt, würde ich mal sagen:
> 
> Tapatalk-Profil sichern, Tapatalk deinstallieren, Gerät neustarten und wieder installieren.
> 
> Erstmal ohne das Profil wieder herzustellen. Tritt der Fehler nicht mehr auf, könnte es das Profil sein. Dann Profil wieder herstellen, ist der Fehler wieder da, ist das Profil kaputt...


Neu installiert hatte ich es schon. 


ZAM schrieb:


> Wir können maximal das Tapatalk-Plugin für das Forum patchen. Aber das ist bereits auf dem neuesten Stand und hat in den meisten Fällen auch keinen Einfluss auf die Darstellungen in der genutzten App.


OK. 


beren2707 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps und Anmerkungen!
> Sollte sich was getan haben (bzw. der obere Tipp geholfen haben), folgt ein entsprechender Hinweis.


Danke für deine Hilfe! 

Habe jetzt das komplette Handy neu geflasht, da es immer schlimmer wurde. Andere Sachen wollten auch auf einmal nicht mehr gehen. 

Wie ihr seht, geht es wieder. Danke für eure Bemühungen und Tipps.


----------



## Jimini (7. November 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Okay, mit einem frischen Firefox-Profil wird mir das Forum auf einmal ganz normal angezeigt. Allerdings hatte ich gestern schon ein neues Profil sowie das Starten von FF unter einem ganz anderen User getestet - ohne Erfolg.
> Allerdings habe ich das Forum vorhin auch mal auf einem anderen Rechner hier im Netz aufgerufen - das Problem war exakt das gleiche.
> Momentan steige ich da noch nicht wirklich durch.
> Nachtrag: Threads werden jetzt ganz normal geladen. Nur Foren und Unterforen sind quasi ohne Design.


 Seit einer Woche läuft es jetzt wieder rund. Ich habe wohlgemerkt NICHTS geändert. Keine Ahnung, was das war...

Aber: ich habe gerade den Punkt "Unbeantwortete Themen" bei den nützlichen Links entdeckt - klasse, dass das implementiert wurde! 

MfG Jimini


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Aber: ich habe gerade den Punkt "Unbeantwortete Themen" bei den nützlichen Links entdeckt - klasse, dass das implementiert wurde!


 
Wobei hier manchmal Themen reinrutschen, die "in der Zwischenzeit" doch schon Antworten bekommen haben. Konnte noch nicht evaluieren, woran das liegt.


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer Aktualisierung wars dann wieder normal.
Gabs das nicht schonmal?
Firefox 33.0.3 
ca. 08:22Uhr, 2014/11/09


Edit: und ein zweites Mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um 09:06Uhr

Edit2: und um 09:09 beim Abspeichern des Edit`s ein drittes Mal.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. November 2014)

Ich habe es auch nach wie vor regelmäßig, seit mehreren Stunden. Und selbst wenn es mal geht, ist das Forum sehr träge stellenweise.


----------



## schmidda (9. November 2014)

Wäre es möglich den Code für die Kachelsymbole für Win 8.1 in den Forumscode einzubauen?

Pinned site enhancements (Windows)

Das wäre top, da man so auf dem Startscreen den Link zum PCGH Forum sofort erkennen kann.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. November 2014)

Die Fehler bzw Bilder die Abductee hat bekomme ich auch, schon mehrere male in der letzten Viertel Stunde !
PS: Dies kommt immer wieder mal vor, mal ist es eine Zeitlang alles stabil, dann wieder funktioniert ein teil oder alles nicht mehr... usw


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2014)

Kruzifix, jetzt kommen die Fehler schon im Minutentakt.


----------



## Preisi (9. November 2014)

Hab dieses Problem grade fast die ganze Zeit...


----------



## Quppi (13. November 2014)

Ich hatte ihn vor 2 Wochen mal ne Zeit lang, jetzt aber nicht mehr.


----------



## marvinj (14. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich bekomme auf einmal alle 3 Minuten dieses wunder-hässliche Bild, wenn ich auf PCGHX möche. Am Rechner habe ich nix verändert. Was ist da los?


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich bekomme auf einmal alle 3 Minuten dieses wunder-hässliche Bild, wenn ich auf PCGHX möche. Am Rechner habe ich nix verändert. Was ist da los?


 
Schau mal bitte ins PN-Postfach hier im Forum.


----------



## taks (21. November 2014)

Oberes Menu sieht komisch aus und Punkte fehlen, ich kann keine Dateien mehr Anhängen (direkt im Thread), hab ich etwas verpasst/bin ich total neben den Schuhen?


----------



## Polyethylen (21. November 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Oberes Menu sieht komisch aus und Punkte fehlen, ich kann keine Dateien mehr Anhängen (direkt im Thread), hab ich etwas verpasst/bin ich total neben den Schuhen?


 
Das Problem hab ich auch, wahrscheinlich ein "globales" Problem.


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2014)

/sign 

Bei mir das Selbe. Mir fehlt ganz ganz ganz dringend mein neue Beiträge Eintrag, für die Topics, in denen ich gepostet habe 

Btw, wenn ihr das fixed, schiebt mal auch den "alle Foren als gelesen" Punkt weiter vom "nue Beiträge" Eintrag weg. Alle paar Monate verklick ich mich da


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. November 2014)

Es handelt sich um ein Problem, welches das gesamte Forum betrifft. Es wird bereits seit geraumer Zeit daran gearbeitet, euch wieder alle Funktionen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wann der Vorgang erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden kann, weiß ich allerdings leider nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2014)

Es scheint wieder zu gehen


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2014)

Gestern Abend ging es bei mir auch wieder. Jetzt ist der Fehler wieder da.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (22. November 2014)

Da ich nicht nach 3 Jahren die 3. PN schreiben will probiere ich es mal hier -> An alle sich ansatzweise verantwortlich fühlen für das Forum :

Seitdem ich hier angemeldet bin bekomme ich IMMER eine Geburtstagsmail 1 tag früher als der eigentlich ist. Ist jemand in der Lage das zu fixen ?



Wurde bereits gefixt -> fehler 40, dumm wenns erst nach 3 jahrne auffällt das man selber zu dämlich war sein Geburtstag korrekt einzugeben......
Entschuldigung pcgh


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. November 2014)

Ich kann nichts versprechen, am Wochenende.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. November 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Gestern Abend ging es bei mir auch wieder. Jetzt ist der Fehler wieder da.


 Bei mir auch, sehr nerviger Fehler.
EDIT: jetzt geht es grad wieder, top 


Skysnake schrieb:


> Btw,  wenn ihr das fixed, schiebt mal auch den "alle Foren als gelesen" Punkt  weiter vom "nue Beiträge" Eintrag weg. Alle paar Monate verklick ich  mich da


 
Oh ja, das wäre auch nicht schlecht, passiert mir ebenfalls einmal pro Quartal


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts versprechen, am Wochenende.



Scheint wieder zu gehen. Thx!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. November 2014)

Bei mir nicht. Aber spätestens Montag ist alles gut.


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2014)

Bei mir klappt es wieder.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann sein dass hier etwas fehlt ?


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2014)

Bei mir auch, das "gefällt mir" fehlt auch schon wieder in div. Beiträgen.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2014)

Bei mir auch, hab heute Nacht gedacht das liegt irgendwie an Android 5.0 das es da nen Bug mit Tapatalk gibt, hab gerade jetzt aber am Rechner auch geschaut da fehlt es auch, selbst in den Profilen die Gefällt mir Liste.
Aber wer weiß ob das gewollt ist?


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren wann 16:9 Videos von YouTube auch als 16:9 Video im Post eingebunden werden?
Bisher wird alles auf 4:3 umgestellt was blöd aussieht.


----------



## Der Maniac (23. November 2014)

Das geht schon lange, du musst nur (ythd) (logischerweise in eckigen klammern) verwenden, schon geht das!


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

Der Youtube Button insgesamt ist eigentlich veraltet. Besser geht es mit dem "Video" Button. Dort einfach den kompletten Link verwenden (darauf achten dass http und nicht http*s* drin steht).


----------



## Knogle (23. November 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei mir auch, das "gefällt mir" fehlt auch schon wieder in div. Beiträgen.


 
In allen , fehlt ganz die Funktion


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. November 2014)

Bevor deswegen spekuliert wird (es haben mich auch schon PNs erreicht) einmal kurz das Feedback für alle zu der Thematik:



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das Forum läuft derzeit (unfreiwillig) um  einige Funktionen erleichtert, die Navigation ist eingeschränkt etc.  Unsere Webentwickler sind dran.


 

Also, keine Panik, wird alles wieder geregelt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. November 2014)

Bei mir steht unten nicht mehr der Name des Nächsten Theams sondern nurnoch:
Vorheriges Thema/Nächstes Thema


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2014)

@Incredible Alk
Ok gut zu wissen, hoffe mal das nicht wieder ein DDOS Angriff dafür verantwortlich ist.

Gibt es eigentlich im Zuge des geplanten Redesigns der PCGH.de Seite auch Designänderungen im Forum?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. November 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ok gut zu wissen, hoffe mal das nicht wieder ein DDOS Angriff dafür verantwortlich ist.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich im Zuge des geplanten Redesigns der PCGH.de Seite auch Designänderungen im Forum?


 
DDos lässt keine Forumsfunktionen verschwinden sondern macht das Forum/die Server durch Überlast ganz unerreichbar.
Was Designänderungen angeht: Nagel mich nicht 100%tig fest aber meines Wissens ist sowas im Forum nicht geplant, es geht nur um die Main.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2014)

Naja damals bei der DDOS Attacken wurden auch einige Funktionen auf der Webseite abgeschaltet da die Seite im Performancemodus lief, soweit ich weiß waren auch im Forum einige Funktionen abgestellt worden.

Achso dachte dass das Design im Forum auch geändert wird, aber wenn es nicht der Fall ist soll es mir auch egal sein da ich mich dann nicht da auch noch etwas umgewöhnen muss.


----------



## ebastler (24. November 2014)

Ich habe oben in der Benachrichtugungsleiste seit heute 2 neue Likes stehen, aber sobald ich draufklicke, komme ich auf meine Pinnwand - und die Benachrichtigung bleibt.
Das nervt etwas, da ich immer denke, ich habe ne neue PN/nen Pinnwandeintrag.
Ich sehe auch keine Likebuttons mehr, habt ihr die entfernt? Wenn ja, wie kriege ich die Benachrichtigung weg? :/


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2014)

Scroll ein bisschen zurück und du wirst feststellen dass die Seite zur Zeit Problem hat und daran gearbeitet wird  .


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe oben in der Benachrichtugungsleiste seit heute 2 neue Likes stehen, aber sobald ich draufklicke, komme ich auf meine Pinnwand - und die Benachrichtigung bleibt.
> Das nervt etwas, da ich immer denke, ich habe ne neue PN/nen Pinnwandeintrag.
> Ich sehe auch keine Likebuttons mehr, habt ihr die entfernt? Wenn ja, wie kriege ich die Benachrichtigung weg? :/



Das Like-System ist wegen dem Problem mit dem SEO-Plugin zur Zeit deaktiviert bzw. kommt es da zu Aussetzern.
Das Plugin-Problem hängt übrigens nicht mit dem Redesign zusammen, sondern trat am Freitag schon in der alten Forenversion plötzlich auf.


----------



## taks (24. November 2014)

Kann ignoriert werden -.-


----------



## Robonator (24. November 2014)

Dieses neue Design..... es gibt 3 Sachen die mich stark daran stören. 

1) Kein direkter Knopf zum Kontrollzentrum mehr
2) kein direkter Knopf für die neusten Beiträge
3) Ich hab grad noch etwas Schwierigkeiten gelesene Threads und Threads in denen ich was gepostet hab zu erkennen. Geht irgendwie nicht so leicht wie vorher.


----------



## ebastler (24. November 2014)

Okay, mein Problem hat sich nun ja gelöst. Mit dem neuen Design habe ich nur ein Problem: "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen".

Wie findet man da die Übersicht aller Threads, in denen ich mindestens einen Beitrag geschrieben habe? War immer der schnellste Weg, zu sehen, ob mir jemand geantwortet hat.
Vorher war das ja eine eigene Schaltfläche direkt auf der Startseite des Forums, jetzt finde ich das nicht mehr...
Bin ich nur zu blind oder ist das weg?

EDIT: Blind triffts. Die Funktion ist nun zwar besser versteckt, aber ich habe sie inzwischen zufällig gefunden. Mouse-over auf dem Profil also.^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. November 2014)

Ehm was ist mit der App los ? Es zeigt die ganze Zeit an dass ich keine Berechtigungen habe. Ich kann mich nichtmal abmelden


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. November 2014)

Die Übersichtlichkeit wurde durch dieses flache moderne genommen, erinnert leicht ans Luxx, obwohl es dort übersichtlicher wirkt.

Generelles, größtes Problem. Warum eine Mobile Foren Version ? Ich habe extra die App deswegen nicht verwendet, weil eure Mobilseiten mehr Datenvolumen ziehen, als die normale Website. Die mobile Version ist so verbuggt, dass ich mich nicht mal anmelden kann, geschweige denn irgendetwas posten kann. Fehler bei den Überschriften, sodass es sich überlappt und generell gesagt zu viel Information auf viel zu kleinem Raum. Furchtbare Enttäuschung, da ich hauptsächlich mit dem Handy auf der Seite zwischendurch war.

Zusätzlich: Oben in der Leiste funktionieren lediglich der Button für die Einstellungen und die Nachrichten. Benachrichtigungen und mein Profil selbst geht nicht. Super


----------



## ebastler (24. November 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Die Übersichtlichkeit wurde durch dieses flache moderne genommen, erinnert leicht ans Luxx, obwohl es dort übersichtlicher wirkt.
> 
> Generelles, größtes Problem. Warum eine Mobile Foren Version ? Ich habe extra die App deswegen nicht verwendet, weil eure Mobilseiten mehr Datenvolumen ziehen, als die normale Website. Die mobile Version ist so verbuggt, dass ich mich nicht mal anmelden kann, geschweige denn irgendetwas posten kann. Fehler bei den Überschriften, sodass es sich überlappt und generell gesagt zu viel Information auf viel zu kleinem Raum. Furchtbare Enttäuschung, da ich hauptsächlich mit dem Handy auf der Seite zwischendurch war.
> 
> Zusätzlich: Oben in der Leiste funktionieren lediglich der Button für die Einstellungen und die Nachrichten. Benachrichtigungen und mein Profil selbst geht nicht. Super



Das ging vorhin ne Weile, jetzt wieder nicht mehr. Da werden sie wohl noch etwas Zeit brauchen, bis alles zuverlässig läuft...
Zur Mobilseite: Ich nehme immer Tapatalk, das klappt 1A!


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. November 2014)

Ich verzichte eigentlich so gut es geht auf solche Apps, da sie für mich nur unnötige Speicherfresser sind. 

Zum Design selbst: Es fehlt eine Klarere Abgrenzung der einzelnen Bereiche. Ich muss teilweise ein Stück weiter weg vom Display, um mich wieder zu finden.


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. November 2014)

Mal was positives: Der Editor wurde verbessert 
Und momentan funktioniert die mouseover Funktion bei mir nicht mehr


----------



## Robonator (24. November 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Mal was positives: Der Editor wurde verbessert
> Und momentan funktioniert die mouseover Funktion bei mir nicht mehr



Ja buggt grad nen bissel rum.
Schade das der Bilderupload nicht überarbeitet wurd :/


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2014)

Benachrichtigungs-Button geht nicht und am HTPC habe ich nen recht unschönen weißen Streifen zwischen Header und Foreninhalt. Aktueller Chrome, Windows 7 x64, 1280x600 (1920x800 identisch in Hinsicht auf den Streifen)


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Mal was positives: Der Editor wurde verbessert
> Und momentan funktioniert die mouseover Funktion bei mir nicht mehr



Was für eine Mouseover-Funktion genau?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. November 2014)

Hebt die Links in einer anderen Farbe hervor, die kann man so nicht einfach finden wie sie aktuell sind ! Rot wäre da sehr hilfreich !!!


----------



## Pikus (24. November 2014)

So, jetzt nochmal im offiziellen Thread 

Die Mouseoverfunktion der Menüs PCGH.de/Forum/Neues funktioniert nur sporadisch.
Genutzt wird FF 33.1.1


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was für eine Mouseover-Funktion genau?


Geht schon wieder inzwischen 

Nochmal hier:

Die dunkelblauen Balken da oben sind auch etwas übertrieben finde ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest den Rahmen am Boden des postheads entfernen 

Noch ein Bug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Post bearbeiten lädt die ganze Seite im Post


----------



## grenn-CB (24. November 2014)

Stimme das MehlstaubtheCat zu, das ist wirklich etwas schwer zu erkennen alles von den Farben her da die Farben ziemlich ähnlich sind, auch im Benutzerkontrollzentrum.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. November 2014)

Hallo, 
ich kann mich nicht mehr über das Forum einloggen, es funktioniert nur mehr über die Main - ärgerlich.


----------



## ebastler (24. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Benachrichtigungs-Button geht nicht und am HTPC habe ich nen recht unschönen weißen Streifen zwischen Header und Foreninhalt. Aktueller Chrome, Windows 7 x64, 1280x600 (1920x800 identisch in Hinsicht auf den Streifen)



Dann solltest du AdBlock ausschalten 
In dem weißen Streifen steht die Werbung, siehe Screen (ja, ich war zu faul, den zweiten Monitor wegzuschneiden^^)


----------



## Kusanar (24. November 2014)

Also der Kontrast.... boaaah..... Leute, bitte unternehmt was  Das is einfach zu heftig für meine Augen.

Warum kann ich mir mein Layout eigentlich nicht selbst auswahlen? Woanders geht das ja auch. Ich hätte total gerne was dunkles und unaufdringliches. Vielleicht bin ich der einzige Freak hier, aber weißer Text auf Schwarz ist eher meins.



			
				Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Kein direkter Knopf zum Kontrollzentrum mehr
> 2) kein direkter Knopf für die neusten Beiträge
> 3) Ich hab grad noch etwas Schwierigkeiten gelesene Threads und Threads  in denen ich was gepostet hab zu erkennen. Geht irgendwie nicht so  leicht wie vorher.



Kann ansonsten nur Robonator beipflichten, so ein klein wenig Komfort geht mir rundherum ab.
Immerhin sieht es jetzt schön Windows-8-mäßig aus


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich der einzige Freak hier, aber weißer Text auf Schwarz ist eher meins.




Bist du nicht.  Das Design ist zum Kotzen, meine Augen sind hier mehr gefordert als beim CS spielen und das heisst was.


----------



## Kusanar (24. November 2014)

Danke. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid, ich fühle mit dir!

Welcher Hirni hat damals bloß für Verdana gestimmt.... *gnarf* Da kann ich ja gleich System nehmen. Verdana ist für den Lesefluss nicht so ganz der Bringer.[/FONT]

Egal, ich wart jetzt einfach mal ab was hier noch passiert. Momentan werd ich eher seltener hier reingucken, dass geht einfach zu sehr auf die Augen, sorry


----------



## BertB (24. November 2014)

gefällt mir auch überhaupt nicht,

finde nichts mehr auf anhieb,
schrift zu klein/blaß


----------



## Der Maniac (24. November 2014)

Ganz ehrlich? Das Design erinnert irgendwie an "in 3 Minuten mit PS zusammengeklatscht"!

Wie wäre ne switch-Funktion zum alten Desgin? Oder zumindest ein dunkles? :o


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das Design erinnert irgendwie an "in 3 Minuten mit PS zusammengeklatscht"!


Ganz ehrlich? Solche Aussagen erinnern irgendwie an "Kopf auf die Tastatur gefallen"^^
Im Ernst, solche Aussagen zeugen eher davon das du offensichtlich keinerleih Ahnung von dem Thema Design hast und wie lang der Weg dorthin ist, auch wenn das Endergebnis vermeindlich "simpel" aussieht. 

MfG


----------



## keinnick (25. November 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das Design erinnert irgendwie an "in 3 Minuten mit PS zusammengeklatscht"!
> 
> Wie wäre ne switch-Funktion zum alten Desgin? Oder zumindest ein dunkles? :o



Wie wäre es dann, wenn Du Dir dann 10 Minuten Zeit nimmst und was "besseres" baust?


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6985469 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich kann mich nicht mehr über das Forum einloggen, es funktioniert nur mehr über die Main - ärgerlich.



Deine Sonderzeichen haben bei einer letzten Umstellung schon mal kollidiert zwischen dem ISO-Zeichensatz des Forums und dem UTF8 unserer Hauptseite. ^^
Probier es bitte noch einmal.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. November 2014)

Herr Wartungsdrone,

wurde mein Post schon zu Kenntnis genommen?


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Herr Wartungsdrone,
> 
> wurde mein Post schon zu Kenntnis genommen?



Es wird alles zur Kenntnis genommen ^^ Aber Styles sind nicht meine Baustelle (liest und bearbeitet mein Kollege Tobi) und das mit dem Laden der gesamten Seite im Formular ist ggfs. ein Fehler beim Aufruf der Ajax-Datei, was ich aber noch nicht reproduzieren konnte.


----------



## K3n$! (26. November 2014)

Heyho, 
ich habe auch wieder das Problem mit den Sonderzeichen im Namen. 
Wenn ich z.B. bei Facebook einen Link von euch aufrufe, bekomme ich nur eine Fehlermeldung. 

Wäre schön, wenn du/ihr euch der Sache annehmen könntet 


Und ein wenig mehr Kontrast zwischen den gelesen und ungelesenen Themen wäre wünschenswert 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Heyho,
> ich habe auch wieder das Problem mit den Sonderzeichen im Namen.
> Wenn ich z.B. bei Facebook einen Link von euch aufrufe, bekomme ich nur eine Fehlermeldung.



Hi,

kannst du bitte einen Screenshot von der Seite machen, wenn die Fehlermeldung auftaucht oder sie zumindest exakt benennen?  Dann können wir das besser nachverfolgen.

Gruß


----------



## K3n$! (26. November 2014)

Na klar 

Hier ist ein Screenshot. Es kommt immer die gleiche Meldung, nur eben mit ner anderen Uhrzeit versteht sich. 
Hatte ich, wie gesagt, schon mal. Da lag es wohl an den Sonderzeichen in meinem Benutzernamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Greetz K3n$!


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Na klar
> 
> Hier ist ein Screenshot. Es kommt immer die gleiche Meldung, nur eben mit ner anderen Uhrzeit versteht sich.
> Hatte ich, wie gesagt, schon mal. Da lag es wohl an den Sonderzeichen in meinem Benutzernamen.
> ...



Mh - Kannst du beim nächsten mal bitte der Aufforderung der Fehlerseite nachkommen und auf das "E-Mail" klicken?


----------



## K3n$! (26. November 2014)

Email ist raus. Allerdings steht da auch nicht viel mehr drin, als man auf dem Bild erkennen kann.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Email ist raus. Allerdings steht da auch nicht viel mehr drin, als man auf dem Bild erkennen kann.



Aber wir im Log  Sieht aber tatsächlich nach einem Problem mit deinen Sonderzeichen aus. Wir schauen uns das aber an.  Danke für das Feedback.

*EDIT* Die Seite sollte deine Sonderzeichen jetzt wieder mögen.


----------



## ebastler (26. November 2014)

Oh, die Likes gehen ja wieder. Sehr cool!


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Oh, die Likes gehen ja wieder. Sehr cool!



Nein, das Plugin ist nur Testweise immer wieder mal aktiv, aber leider setzt es immer noch aus.


----------



## ebastler (26. November 2014)

Ach, ich verstehe. Also habt ihr den Fehler noch nicht gefunden?


----------



## K3n$! (26. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber wir im Log  Sieht aber tatsächlich nach einem Problem mit deinen Sonderzeichen aus. Wir schauen uns das aber an.  Danke für das Feedback.
> 
> *EDIT* Die Seite sollte deine Sonderzeichen jetzt wieder mögen.




Ja, funktioniert wieder, vielen Dank !


----------



## coroc (26. November 2014)

Moin,

ich hätte auch eine Frage: Kann man das automatische zitieren bei PNs abstellen? Sodass nicht jede PN immer wieder mitzitiert wird. Es ist relativ nervig, wenn man den gesamten Verlauf als Zitat hat.

Gruß, coroc


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hätte auch eine Frage: Kann man das automatische zitieren bei PNs abstellen? Sodass nicht jede PN immer wieder mitzitiert wird. Es ist relativ nervig, wenn man den gesamten Verlauf als Zitat hat.
> 
> Gruß, coroc



Du findest das im Benutzerkontrollzentrum http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions unter Zitat-Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## coroc (26. November 2014)

Ich glaube, ich hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt.

Ich meinte, wenn ich eine PN mit zu einem User schreibe, und er mir antwortet, bekomme ich in der Antwort meine erste PN und seine Antwort. Und da dieser Zitatblock eben sehr lang wird, möchte ich das deaktvieren ohne dass ich das immer per Hand löschen muss.


----------



## Zero-11 (27. November 2014)

Seit dem neuen Design hab ich keine Gefällt mir Buttons mehr.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. November 2014)

Der kommt wieder, hat PCGH auch bestätigt !


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. November 2014)

Wirkt alles sehr optimiert auf winzige Auflösungen, bei 2560x1440 auf 27 Zoll wirkt das alles etwas... verloren 

Ich finde sehr gut, dass jetzt automatisch der geschriebene Text zwischengespeichert wird, das hab ich schon lange hier vermisst.

Was aber gar nicht geht sind die Kontraste zwischen den Schriftfarben für Threads (wurde glaub ich vor ein paar Seiten mal erwähnt).
Es ist fast unmöglich an der Textfarbe zu erkennen ob man einen Thread gelesen hat oder nicht, selbst wenn man nicht beide Möglichkeiten nebeneinander sieht.


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wirkt alles sehr optimiert auf winzige Auflösungen, bei 2560x1440 auf 27 Zoll wirkt das alles etwas... verloren
> 
> Ich finde sehr gut, dass jetzt automatisch der geschriebene Text zwischengespeichert wird, das hab ich schon lange hier vermisst.
> 
> ...


*like*

MfG


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt.
> 
> Ich meinte, wenn ich eine PN mit zu einem User schreibe, und er mir antwortet, bekomme ich in der Antwort meine erste PN und seine Antwort. Und da dieser Zitatblock eben sehr lang wird, möchte ich das deaktvieren ohne dass ich das immer per Hand löschen muss.



Dazu bietet das Forum leider keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## coroc (27. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dazu bietet das Forum leider keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.



Ok...Vor dem update war es aber so, wie ich es beschrieben hatte.


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Ok...Vor dem update war es aber so, wie ich es beschrieben hatte.



Mh - Ich habe deswegen gerade extra noch mal in einem unserer Test-Foren nachgeschaut, die noch einen älteren (wie extreme vorher) Patch-Stand haben und da war es nicht anders als jetzt und es gibt da auch keine Einstellung dazu.


----------



## Kusanar (27. November 2014)

Ich möchte auch noch mal mein quasi "+1" geben für eine bessere Sichtbarkeit ob ein Thread jetzt gelesen ist oder nicht.

Die Autospeichern-Funktion ist übrigens super


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2014)

Die URLs sollten jetzt wieder wie vor dem Ausfall seit letzten Freitag funktionieren. Auch die Anker-Funktion in den Thread und Bildlinks sollten wieder passen.

Die Gefällt-Mir-Links kommen heute noch dazu. Die mussten wir bei dem neuen Plugin optisch dem alten System erst "angleichen". ^^


----------



## Jimini (4. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die URLs sollten jetzt wieder wie vor dem Ausfall seit letzten Freitag funktionieren. Auch die Anker-Funktion in den Thread und Bildlinks sollten wieder passen.
> Die Gefällt-Mir-Links kommen heute noch dazu. Die mussten wir bei dem neuen Plugin optisch dem alten System erst "angleichen". ^^



Tja, dann bekommst du hierfür eben keinen Like, sondern nur einen  
Saubere Arbeit!

MfG Jimini


----------



## ebastler (4. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die URLs sollten jetzt wieder wie vor dem Ausfall seit letzten Freitag funktionieren. Auch die Anker-Funktion in den Thread und Bildlinks sollten wieder passen.
> 
> Die Gefällt-Mir-Links kommen heute noch dazu. Die mussten wir bei dem neuen Plugin optisch dem alten System erst "angleichen". ^^



Auch von mir 

Dann funktionieren die Anker in meinem Review zum V550SM also endlich wieder, und verlinken nicht nur auf die Startseite


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Dezember 2014)

Habe gerade 238 likes bekommen 

Mitlerweile läuft alles super, ungelesene und gelesene Beiträge heben sich jetzt auch wieder schön ab


----------



## Polyethylen (13. Dezember 2014)

Wann wird eigentlich das Problem behoben, das dieser Dateiupload immer Chrome zum Absturz bringt? Ich will nicht immer für sowas den Internet Explorer verwenden....


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Wieso verändert sich eigentlich die Schriftart wenn ich von der Direkt Antwort in die erweiterte Antwort wechsel?

Und besteht die Möglichkeit dass der Button "Anhänge verwalten" wieder in der Direkt Antwort verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Wann wird eigentlich das Problem behoben, das dieser Dateiupload immer Chrome zum Absturz bringt? Ich will nicht immer für sowas den Internet Explorer verwenden....



Wir würden das Problem gern analysieren, wenn es ein globales und bereits an anderer Stelle aufgetaucht wäre. Bisher ist deine aber die erste Meldung dazu, was meist leider eher auf ein Problem mit der aktuellen lokalen Browser-Installation schließt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso verändert sich eigentlich die Schriftart wenn ich von der Direkt Antwort in die erweiterte Antwort wechsel?



Der vom Forenhersteller integrierte Editor nutzt eine andere Schriftart, als das Theme. Das ist auch an völlig anderen Stellen definiert.



> Und besteht die Möglichkeit dass der Button "Anhänge verwalten" wieder in der Direkt Antwort verfügbar sein wird?


Leider bietet das Forum hierzu keine Option, d.h. wir müssen das manuell einbauen. Wir haben das in einer ruhigen Minute bereits mal begonnen, aber das ist nicht so trivial wie es klingt, weil der Editor in der Schnellantwort irgendwie nicht die gleiche Integration ist, wie der "erweiterte". Ich kann leider hier nichts zu einem "wann kommt es" sagen, aber im Hinterkopf haben wir es.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der vom Forenhersteller integrierte Editor nutzt eine andere Schriftart, als das Theme. Das ist auch an völlig anderen Stellen definiert.



Wäre auch zu schön wenns so einfach wäre. Aber super wenn ihr am Ball bleibt.
Sieht echt komisch aus wenn man da was tippt.
Ist übrigens bei den Pinnwand Dialogen auch so wenn dort ein Text eingetippt wird.



ZAM schrieb:


> Leider bietet das Forum hierzu keine Option, d.h. wir müssen das manuell einbauen. Wir haben das in einer ruhigen Minute bereits mal begonnen, aber das ist nicht so trivial wie es klingt, weil der Editor in der Schnellantwort irgendwie nicht die gleiche Integration ist, wie der "erweiterte". Ich kann leider hier nichts zu einem "wann kommt es" sagen, aber im Hinterkopf haben wir es.



Im Hinterkopf ist gut. 
Geht denn der Grafik Einfügen Button wieder oder meldet der immer noch "Error - ungültige Datei" wenn man eine Grafik in den Post einbinden will?


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geht denn der Grafik Einfügen Button wieder oder meldet der immer noch "Error - ungültige Datei" wenn man eine Grafik in den Post einbinden will?



Das war kurz nach Launch schon angepasst.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das war kurz nach Launch schon angepasst.



Also ist bei mir noch nicht so angekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja, was steht bei erlaubte Dateiendungen?


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja das Problem.

Ich lade das Bild hoch über Anhänge verwalten.
Dann klicke ich auf das hochgeladene bild und kopiere dann die URL in die Zeile vom Grafik Einfügen Button.
Beim alten Design habe ich auf Ok  geklickt und das Bild war im Post eingebunden -- eben mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2014)

VB 4.2.2 unterstützt offensichtlich aus Sicherheitsgründen im BBCode-IMG-Tag keine dynamischen Bildeinbindungen, d.h. es müssen statische, volle Pfade zum Bild sein (http://irgendwas/bildname.jpg), keine Scripte wie http://irgendwas/bild.php?a=b&c=d

Das geht nur noch über den Anhang-Manager und mit dem Attachment-Code, wie dir mein Kollege hier bereits erklärt hat:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...d-zum-redesign-des-forums-11.html#post7025736


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2014)

Und was soll ich jetzt machen? 
Den Datei Manager nutzen? Der ist aber für den Arsch. 

Ich glaube ich bleibe bei dem was ich jetzt mache. Die URL in den Post kopieren und dann per 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. Dezember 2014)

Hatte heute Abend mehrere Stunden Probleme mich ins PCGH und PCG Forum einzuloggen (sprich es ging überhaupt nicht), obwohl es auf den beiden Hauptseiten einbandfrei funktioniert hat.

Hatte zwischenzeitlich eine E-Mail an den Admin geschickt, später ne Stunde gezockt, jetzt funktionierts wieder. 

Keine Ahnung woran das lag, allerdings sind ein oder zwei Windowsdateien beschädigt, die allerdings normalerweise keine Probleme machen. (Irgendwie hat meine Fesplatte jedes Jahr mindestens einmal eine beschädigte Datei im Windowsordner).


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2014)

Siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...k-und-bug-thread-zum-redesign-des-forums.html
War ein Bug der eben behoben wurde.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Dezember 2014)

Wie wäre es als letzten Post den link zum anderen Thread zu machen und den hier dann zu schließen?


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ist bei mir noch nicht so angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kenne ich mit dieser Fehlermeldung. Simple Lösung (auf die man aber erstmal kommen muss): Das Häkchen bei "Grafik von einer URL laden..." entfernen! Dann funktionieren auch PCGH-Pics mit dieser Attachment-ID. 

Btw. benutzt eigentlich jemand diesen neuen Editor? Wenn ich was poste schalte ich fast immer erstmal auf den _alten_ Editor (das a/A Symbol oben links) um. Mit dem neuen lassen sich nämlich keine URLs editieren, weil diese schon im Editor (und nicht erst in der Vorschau) als klickbare URL erscheinen, ebenso Bilder.
Da find ich den alten Editor deutlich praktischer, auch mit den Tags für die Schriftarten (Bold, Italic usw.). 

Ach ja, gestern (16.12.) abend konnte ich mich nicht ins Forum anmelden! Auf der Webseite ja, klicke ich dann auf "Forum" war ich anonym unterwegs und konnte mich dort auch nicht einloggen. Zurück auf PCGH.de und ich war wieder eingeloggt! 
Am Browser (Chrome) lag's nicht, da ich das gleiche Verhalten auch mit dem fast jungräulichen (da kaum benutzten) IE 11 hatte.
Heute geht's wieder! 

--edit--
Grad im "Nachbarthread" gelesen, dass es gestern mit dem einloggen im Forum tatsächlich Probleme gab. Letzter Punkt ist also erledigt. ^^


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte etwas BB-Code als Code darstellen lassen und nicht als das was der BB-Code tut. Dafür gibts ja hier im Editor den Code-Button. Bei mir passiert aber das hier:


```
[PLAIN][FONT=Verdana][B][SIZE=3][anker=a1]Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:[/anker][/SIZE][/B][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=3][al=b1][B]1. Intro[/B][/al][/SIZE][/FONT]




[SIZE=3][anker=b1][B]1. Intro[/B][/anker][/SIZE]
 [RIGHT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][al=a1][B]Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis[/B][/al][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/RIGHT]
[/PLAIN]
```

Lässt sich das irgendwie abstellen?


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2015)

Sorry, dass ich deinen Beitrag dafür eben editieren musste. ^^

Aber BBCODE wird im CODE-Tag von Vbulletin offenbar nativ geparsed. 
Um das zu umgehen musst du innerhalb des Code-Tags zusätzlich noch [NOPARSE ][ /NOPARSE] verwenden. Also


```
[NOPARSE ]
Hier steht dein Code
[ /NOPARSE]
[ /CODE]

[URL]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode[/URL]
```


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Januar 2015)

Dankeschön, hat geklappt


----------



## Der Maniac (2. Februar 2015)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das bei den Betriebssystemen, die man im Profil angeben kann nur "Windows 8" mit drin steht, 8 x64 und 8.1 bzw 8.1 x64 fehlen da.

Könnte das nachgetragen werden?


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2015)

Habs mal nachgetragen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Februar 2015)

Profil > Über Mich > "Über mich" darstellen, wie es andere sehen" funktioniert nicht, ist das ein Bug oder ein Feature


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7152762 schrieb:
			
		

> Profil > Über Mich > "Über mich" darstellen, wie es andere sehen" funktioniert nicht, ist das ein Bug oder ein Feature



Das SEO-Plugin versteht den angehängten Parameter nicht und schmeißt ihn bei der Umleitung weg, dadurch landet man auf der Standard-Seite. Vielleicht kann man da ggfs. den Link ersetzen. Mal sehen.


----------



## ebastler (25. März 2015)

Hallo,

sobald ich auf Eigene Beiträge/Themen klicken will, kommt bei mir momentan nur mehr dieses Fenster (hier bei Suche nach Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suche ich eigene Themen, steht das da: 





> unknown local index 'thread' in search request



Arbeitet ihr gerade an etwas, und ich muss nur Geduld haben, oder ist da ein Fehler auf der Seite?
Ach: Sorry wegen dem Adblock, aber mein Notebook mit 2GHz Core2Duo schafft eure ganze Werbung nichtmal anzuzeigen, da habe ich es mal angeschaltet, und nichtmal bemerkt, dass es auch am PC an ist.
Auf dem schalte ich es jetzt ab, irgendwie muss die Seite sich ja auch finanzieren... 

mfg


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Arbeitet ihr gerade an etwas, und ich muss nur Geduld haben, oder ist da ein Fehler auf der Seite?
> Ach: Sorry wegen dem Adblock, aber mein Notebook mit 2GHz Core2Duo schafft eure ganze Werbung nichtmal anzuzeigen, da habe ich es mal angeschaltet, und nichtmal bemerkt, dass es auch am PC an ist.
> Auf dem schalte ich es jetzt ab, irgendwie muss die Seite sich ja auch finanzieren...
> 
> mfg



Bitte habt etwas Geduld. Wir aktualisieren gerade das Plugin und den Index für die Suchengine des Forums, das dauert leider gerade etwas länger als gedacht.


----------



## ebastler (25. März 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bitte habt etwas Geduld. Wir aktualisieren gerade das Plugin und den Index für die Suchengine des Forums, das dauert leider gerade etwas länger als gedacht.



Kein Problem! Wollte nur nachfragen


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2015)

Sollte alles wieder laufen.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2015)

*Profil Probleme - Statistiken*

Abend,

nun ich habe ein Problem mit dem Aufrufen meiner Statistik. Es wird mir angezeigt: Error: unknown local index 'post' in search request

Was soll ich nun tun?






Zeus


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (26. März 2015)

*AW: Profil Probleme - Statistiken*

Ist bei mir zur zeit auch so!! wird wohl ein fehler sein


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Profil Probleme - Statistiken*

Dachte vorerst, ich wäre der einzige.

Wird es denn bearbeitet?


----------



## Jimini (29. März 2015)

Wenn ich die Statistik eines Users aufrufe, erhalte ich 


> Error: unknown local index 'post' in search request



MfG Jimini


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Profil Probleme - Statistiken*

Ich glaube das wird wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2015)

*AW: Profil Probleme - Statistiken*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Dachte vorerst, ich wäre der einzige.
> 
> Wird es denn bearbeitet?




Geht wieder


----------



## Jimini (7. April 2015)

*AW: Profil Probleme - Statistiken*



ZAM schrieb:


> Geht wieder


Besten Dank! 
...und wieso habe ich nicht gesehen, dass vor mir schon jemand den Bug gemeldet hatte?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2015)

Alles klar super, danke.


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2015)

*AW: Profil Probleme - Statistiken*



Jimini schrieb:


> Besten Dank!
> ...und wieso habe ich nicht gesehen, dass vor mir schon jemand den Bug gemeldet hatte?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Weil ich das gemerged habe *g*


----------



## Jimini (7. April 2015)

*AW: Profil Probleme - Statistiken*



ZAM schrieb:


> Weil ich das gemerged habe *g*


Du Filou! 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini (18. April 2015)

Klicke ich in meinem Profil links auf "Artikel anzeigen", erhalte ich


> *Jimini*, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MfG Jimini


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Klicke ich in meinem Profil links auf "Artikel anzeigen", erhalte ich
> MfG Jimini



Die Links sollten eigentlich gar nicht aktiv sein.


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

Was ich jetzt öfter hatte in der letzten Zeit war das ich einen Vorposter zitiert habe. Noch etwas dazu geschrieben hatte und ich die Meldung bekam der eingegebene Text sei zu kurz!


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt öfter hatte in der letzten Zeit war das ich einen Vorposter zitiert habe. Noch etwas dazu geschrieben hatte und ich die Meldung bekam der eingegebene Text sei zu kurz!



Ein Smilie ist zu wenig ^^ Das Quoting zählt nicht zum Counter des Antwort-Textes.


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

Nein, das meine ich nicht. Ganze Sätze meine ich. Zitiere was, schreibe noch Text dazu und dann kommt die Meldung. Es ist heute zweimal vorgekommen und letzte Woche hatte ich es einige male. Nutze IE aktuellste Version.


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2015)

Mh - Habe jetzt ein paar Tests gemacht (Win7, IE11.0.9600.17728) und konnte es bisher nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## Jimini (20. April 2015)

Ist der neu hinzugefügte Text vielleicht versehentlich innerhalb des QUOTE-Tags gelandet? 
Ich habe die Meldung auch schon ein paar Mal erhalten - da war der Grund dann aber, dass ich ein Posting bearbeiten wollte und versehentlich auf "zitieren" geklickt habe. Da ich dann nur innerhalb des Zitats geschrieben habe, kam natürlich nicht genug Text außerhalb des Zitats zusammen, weswegen ich das Posting so nicht abschicken konnte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

Das könnte sein. Muß mal darauf achten. Aber eben war es schon wieder und da hatte ich definitv nicht innerhalb des Zitats getippt.

Egal, auf meinem Windows PC hier ist das Forum eh fürchterlich.(Hängt sich oft auf diese Seite. Aber Hauptsächlich die Main)

Zuhause auf Mac und meinem Gaming PC alles gut. Auch wenn mir vorherige Woche genanntes Problem auch auf meinem Gaming PC Zuhause passiert ist.


----------



## Jimini (23. April 2015)

Wenn ich einen "Like" erhalte und über die entsprechende Benachrichtigung meine Profilseite aufrufe, wird bei den Account-Infos links folgendes angezeigt:


> Jetzt online
> *Aufenthaltsort unbekannt* /thanks.php?do=profilenotif
> Letzte Aktivität Heute 23:15


Über den angegebenen Link müsste sich das "Problem" reproduzieren lassen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## taks (25. April 2015)

Bei mir verursacht das PCGH-Forum seit neustem eine dauernde Prozessorlast von 10-20%.
Interessanter weise jedoch nur wenn ich in einem Thread drin bin. Wenn ich in der "Übersicht" bin ist sie bei ~2%.

Problem tritt bei Chrome (Version 42.0.2311.90) und Internet Explorer auf.
Wobei beim Internet Explorer die Prozessorlast nach 20 Sekunden  wieder weg geht.
System ist Win 8.1 auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2015)

Ja, ich bin gerade mit meinem neuen Surface Pro 3 hier drin und egal auf welchem Computer den ich benutze Windows/Mac, die PCGH Seite bzw. das Forum verlangt von meinem Browser bzw. meinem Gerät für eine einfach Seite extrem viel ab. Die schlechteste Seite was Performance angeht. (Nutze IE die neuste Version und Safari ebenfalls neuste Version)


----------



## RaptorTP (3. Mai 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich diese sinnbefreite mobile Version im Forum deaktivieren kann ?

Sowas schlechtes hab ich selten gesehen ..... 


Kann ich bestätigen !

Die schlechteste Seite die ich online besuche
Nicht mal Videos kann ich richtig abspielen.

Das restliche gesamte Internet schafft es auch auf meinem Nexus 4 mit Lolipop

Irgendwie sollten sich die Jungs mal Softwarespezis ins Haus holen .... Echt traurig


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. Mai 2015)

Auf meinem IPhone 5C kann ich die normale PCGH Seite gar nicht richtig benutzen. Entweder es ruckelt wie sau oder der Browser stürzt ab.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2015)

Ist das gewollt, dass sich das Logo oben links nicht mehr anklicken lässt um auf die Forenstartseite zu kommen? Das es seit dem neuen Design nur in den ersten 2/3 mit nem Link hinterlegt war und man genauer zielen musste, ist ja noch zu verschmerzen gewesen. Aber jetzt nervts .


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist das gewollt, dass sich das Logo oben links nicht mehr anklicken lässt um auf die Forenstartseite zu kommen?


Ist nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Mai 2015)

Bei mir gibt es im Kontrollzentrum was seltsames was aber nur manchmal passiert, wenn ich einen Artikel kommentiert habe, dann erscheint im Kontrollzentrum das ein neuer Beitrag in dem Thread geschrieben wurde und zwar meiner.
Er zeigt mir also an das mein Beitrag der neuste Beitrag im Thread ist.  Tritt hauptsächlich dann auf, wenn mein Beitrag der erste im Thread ist, ansonsten selten aber eben nicht bei jedem Thread.


----------



## Rarek (13. Mai 2015)

habt ihr nen update gemacht?
irgentwie sieht das falsch aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze seit 10min. auf win7 mit Firefox 37.0.2


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Mai 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> habt ihr nen update gemacht?
> irgentwie sieht das falsch aus...
> 
> 
> ...



So, sieht es bei mir auch aus. Win8.1 mit Firefox 37.0.2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

Bei mir auch.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2015)

Auch ohne Blocker?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch ohne Blocker?



Ja. kein Unterschied.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2015)

Next Browser hat jedenfalls kein Problem und der mobile FF ebenfalls nicht. (bin gerade mit dem Tablet online)


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Mai 2015)

Jetzt geht es wieder.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

Kann ich bestätigen.
Nur der "Gefällt mir" Butten ist nicht da, wo er vorher war.


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2015)

Bei dem Verdana-Style wurde durch ein Problem beim Speichern einer Änderung leider der komplette Style gelöscht und das Backup nicht geschrieben -.- Wir haben eine ältere Fassung des Styles eingespielt und passen es eben wieder an.


----------



## Rarek (13. Mai 2015)

so siehts dann schon besser aus


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2015)

Ich kann keine Nachrichten im Posteingang löschen dann kommt immer diese Meldung, Firefox 37 auf Win10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Nach dem Neu laden der Seite sind die Nachrichten doch gelöscht worden  Unheimlich die Forensoftware manchmal....


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2015)

@ZAM

Was ist das Maximum an Zeilen und Zeichen die ein Beitrag haben kann? Habe einen Win10 Sammelthread erstellt und vergessen einen zweiten Beitrag zu machen falls der erste voll wird. Aber ich habe es noch nie geschafft einen Beitrag bis zur Grenze auszureizen weisst du wo die Grenze ist?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> @ZAM
> 
> Was ist das Maximum an Zeilen und Zeichen die ein Beitrag haben kann? Habe einen Win10 Sammelthread erstellt und vergessen einen zweiten Beitrag zu machen falls der erste voll wird. Aber ich habe es noch nie geschafft einen Beitrag bis zur Grenze auszureizen weisst du wo die Grenze ist?
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus



Hi,

laut Forum sind es aktuell 250.000 Zeichen, ein Zeilenlimit kann man in den Einstellungen nicht vornehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Tachchen, hab nen kuriosen Bug gefunden:
War auf der Seite, habe auf eine andere gewechselt und via Daumentaste direkt wieder zurück auf die vorherige. Ergebnis: Eine Kopie vom PCGH ist in meinem Schreibbereich  
Ich konnte mit den Elementen darin auch interagieren.

Windows 8.1 x64 und Google Chrome.
Konnte ihn in 2 von 20 Fällen reproduzieren ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Tachchen, hab nen kuriosen Bug gefunden:
> War auf der Seite, habe auf eine andere gewechselt und via Daumentaste direkt wieder zurück auf die vorherige. Ergebnis: Eine Kopie vom PCGH ist in meinem Schreibbereich
> Ich konnte mit den Elementen darin auch interagieren.
> 
> ...



Danke. Interessantes verhalten. Ich vermute das ist ein Timing-Problem beim Laden des Inhalts im Editor durch das Forum. Ich befürchte aber, da können wir selbst nicht viel dagegen machen. Ich kann mal prüfen, ob das vielleicht schon im VBulletin-Bug-Tracker erwähnt wurde. ^^


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Joa stört ja auch nicht weiter, da er selten ist^^ 

Ich frage mich allerdings nur was passiert wenn man dann mal auf "Antworten" klickt


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Joa stört ja auch nicht weiter, da er selten ist^^
> 
> Ich frage mich allerdings nur was passiert wenn man dann mal auf "Antworten" klickt



Vermutlich nicht viel. ^^ Versuchs doch beim nächsten mal, ich lösche es dann ^^


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Naja habs grad noch 2x geschafft ihn zu reproduzieren, durch dauerhaftes vor und zurück. Leider hab ich nur zu schnell geklickt und bin nie auf der Seite geblieben wenns passiert ist. 

Sollte es nochmal vorkommen und ich klicks nicht wieder weg, dann werd ichs ausprobieren und dir zur Not ne PM mit zum Beitrag senden


----------



## Laudian (26. Mai 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...en-account-im-normalen-pcgh-forum-nutzen.html

Hier gibt es ein Problem, das du dir einmal angucken solltest @ZAM


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...en-account-im-normalen-pcgh-forum-nutzen.html
> 
> Hier gibt es ein Problem, das du dir einmal angucken solltest @ZAM



Habe da genau in der Sekunde geantwortet ^^


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Sag mal, könnt ihr die Smileys ein Stück "anheben", sodass sie auf einer Ebene mit dem Text sind?
Aktuell "hängen" sie unten durch. 

Blöd ist es dann, wenn man externe Smileys verwendet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (30. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir ist der untere Rand der Smileys genau auf einer Ebene mit dem unteren Rand des Textes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Bei mir eben nicht. 

Ich nutze Verdana. Du vielleicht Lato?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (30. Mai 2015)

Stimmt, wenn ich auf Verdana umstelle habe ich das Problem auch


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Dann hoffe ich, dass auch die Verdana Nutzer nicht im Regen stehen gelassen werden.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, dass auch die Verdana Nutzer nicht im Regen stehen gelassen werden.



Sollte wieder passen


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juni 2015)

Passiert bei mir schon wieder, ich bekomme im Kontrollzentrum in der Liste der Abonnierten Threads das in einem Thread etwas neues geschrieben wurde. Und zwar war ich derjenige der dort geschrieben hat, hier mal ein Beispiel wo das passiert ist.
Nutze Firefox 38.0.5 auf Windows 10


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein aktuelleres Beispiel was ich meine es geht um diesen Thread.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss es gibt schlimmeres aber wollte es nur mal melden.


----------



## Jimini (2. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich mich in einem Thread befinde, funktioniert der Mouseover-Effekt über meinem Nickname oben in der Menüleiste nicht. Hierbei soll eigentlich ein kleines Menü nach unten aufklappen. In der Forenübersicht beispielsweise klappt es tadellos.

Zudem passiert nichts, wenn ich auf einen "Gefällt mir"-Button klicke. In Tapatalk hingegen funktioniert es.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rarek (2. Juli 2015)

das habe ich teilweise auch, aber nur wenn mein inet ein wenig hängt/langsam ist (ja, auch eine 120k leitung kann langsam werden)


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich in einem Thread befinde, funktioniert der Mouseover-Effekt über meinem Nickname oben in der Menüleiste nicht. Hierbei soll eigentlich ein kleines Menü nach unten aufklappen. In der Forenübersicht beispielsweise klappt es tadellos.
> 
> Zudem passiert nichts, wenn ich auf einen "Gefällt mir"-Button klicke. In Tapatalk hingegen funktioniert es.



Tapatalk-Ausgaben kannst du bei den Hinweisen knicken, darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss ^^

Aber was für nen Browser benutzt du hier, bzw.  lädt in der Zeit dann noch irgendwas?


----------



## Jimini (3. Juli 2015)

Ich habe es gerade auf meinem Arbeitsrechner mit Windows7 getestet. Als Browser kommt generell Firefox (31.6.0 auf der Arbeit, zuhause keine Ahnung, jedenfalls eine aktuelle Version) zum Einsatz.
Ich vermute auf meinem Rechner zuhause ein Problem mit Java. Ihr seid also nicht schuldig 

Nachtrag: jetzt funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Meine 100Mb-Leitung war nicht ausgelastet oder so, keine Ahnung, woran das lag. Das Problem war an meinem Rechner zuhause definitiv reproduzierbar.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Joker_54 (5. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es ja lustig, wie die Seite sich in die Antwortbox kopiert, damit etwas anfangen konnte ich dann doch weniger. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe nichts Auffälliges in der Konsole gefunden, keine Ahnung wie sowas passieren kann

EDIT: Eigentlich hätte ich ja einfach auf Antworten klicken sollen, evtl. habt ihr dann eure Seite komplett in einer Antwort


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich in einem Thread befinde, funktioniert der Mouseover-Effekt über meinem Nickname oben in der Menüleiste nicht. Hierbei soll eigentlich ein kleines Menü nach unten aufklappen. In der Forenübersicht beispielsweise klappt es tadellos.
> [...]
> MfG Jimini



habe ich heute den Ganzen Tag über beäugen dürfen (was gestern noch ging)

bin zuhause an meinem Office PC mit FF 38.05 
Scripte sind die zugelassen welche auch gestern nur zugelassen waren (daran sollte es also net liegen)
Cookies nehme ich nur von jeglichen Drittanbietern net an
und Tracker werden auch wenn sie aus erster Hand sind geblockt


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

Auf dieser Seite
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...uer-red-ring-death-bewilligt.html#post7524286
hat mein Virenscanner [Avast] eine Bedrohung angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...uer-red-ring-death-bewilligt.html#post7524286
> hat mein Virenscanner [Avast] eine Bedrohung angezeigt.



Entweder ist sysprofile.de über Nacht zu einer Virenschleuder geworden oder Avast schleudert mal wieder mit False-Positive-Meldungen rum. Ich spekuliere aktuell mal auf letzteres, ansonsten muss ich Sysprofile generell als Bild-Domain verbieten.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2015)

ich habe da mal was zu den Polls


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




warum habe ich zugriff auf den Poll? (da der Kommentbereich im Mod forum ist, denke ich mal sollten ihn die "user" eigentlich nicht sehen, oder?)


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> da der Kommentbereich im Mod forum ist, denke ich mal sollten ihn die "user" eigentlich nicht sehen, oder?



Stimmt - jetzt ist tatsächlich an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt dass wir über Schirmchendrinks an Poolbars abstimmen 

Aber danke dass dus hier erwähnt hast - wir hatten und schon gewundert wo die zusätzlichen Stimmen herkommen.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2015)

^^Daumen^^

ps. ich kann den gefällt mir buton ebensowenig benutzen wie das Dropdown Menü wenn ich mich in nem Fred befinde


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2015)

Habe nur ich Probleme auf eure Seite zu kommen? Auf der Main ist der Bereich verschwunden der die neusten Threads anzeigt und vor kurzem habe ich diese Fehlermeldung bekommen: Nutze Firefox 39 auf Win10

EDIT: Die neuen Threads sind wieder sichtbar


----------



## keinnick (5. Juli 2015)

Nein, eben hatte ich auch Probleme. Da kam irgendeine Fehlermeldung  a la "Too many Connections".


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Entweder ist sysprofile.de über Nacht zu einer Virenschleuder geworden oder Avast schleudert mal wieder mit False-Positive-Meldungen rum. Ich spekuliere aktuell mal auf letzteres, ansonsten muss ich Sysprofile generell als Bild-Domain verbieten.



Komisch, ich hatte mehrmals "Datenbankfehler" und die Seite ging daher nicht.
Wenn ich jetzt Verschwörungstheoretiker wäre.


----------



## Jimini (5. Juli 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich kann den gefällt mir buton ebensowenig benutzen wie das Dropdown Menü wenn ich mich in nem Fred befinde


Das kann ich bestätigen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2015)

hmm aufm Großen funzt es natürlich... 
obs mit der Downtime von PCGH und PCGHX zusammenhängt?


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe da mal was zu den Polls
> warum habe ich zugriff auf den Poll? (da der Kommentbereich im Mod forum ist, denke ich mal sollten ihn die "user" eigentlich nicht sehen, oder?)



Auf welcher Seite war das? Startseite? In einem Artikel? Eine bestimmte Übersichtsseite?

*Edit*  hat sich schon erledigt, stelle gefunden, Abfrage angepasst. Danke


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2015)

Noch mal zu dem Menü-Problem. Nach Konsultation mit Jimini ^^ habe ich etwas angepasst, dafür ist ggfs. 1-2x Reload mit STRG + F5 Notwendig (wegen Browsercache). Sollte das immer noch nicht funktionieren, kontrolliert mal bitte ob Euer ABP oder NoScript-Krempel ggfs.  ajax.googleapis.com oder unseren Unterordner /bcommon/ blockiert. Die müssten einen Whitelist-Eintrag erhalten und ein Hinweis dazu, welches von beiden Tools das blockiert wäre nett.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2015)

Nach unserer leider notwendigen SEO-Anpassung des Forums funktionierten die Direkt-Links zu Postings (Klick auf Raute+Zahl bei einem Beitrag) nicht mehr korrekt, wenn man eine andere "Beiträge pro Seite"-Einstellung hatte, wie der Empfänger/Versender eines Links. Also, das Forum sprang nicht zum korrekten Beitrag. Das ist jetzt endlich behoben und funktioniert wieder genau so wie mit dem alten SEO-System.


----------



## Laudian (11. Juli 2015)

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag habe ich hier noch:

Wenn man oben auf "Forum --> Foren-Mitarbeiter anzeigen" geht werden zuerst die normalen Moderatoren angezeigt, bei welchen es sich hauptsächlich um Supportmitarbeiter von externen Firmen handelt.

Diese Reihenfolge ist meiner Meinung nach eher unglücklich, wer nach Mitarbeitern des PCGHX sucht bekommt so zuerst Mitarbeiter von Be Quiet, Corsair und Asus vorgeschlagen.

Da wäre es sinnvoller, die normalen Moderatoren ganz nach unten zu verfrachten finde ich. Also wenn man das ohne großen Aufwand bewerkstelligen kann


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2015)

Die Reihenfolge zu modifizieren ist dank der beknackt platzierten Hooks in der Showgroup-Datei der Forenhersteller leider alles andere als Trivial.
Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, dafür müssten wir aber die Benamung der Gruppen anfassen und das könnte Auswirkungen auf andere Bereiche der Seite haben. Alles andere wäre jetzt eine Art kompletter Rewrite des Ablaufs der Showgroup-Datei über VBulletin-Hooks. Daher ist das keine Sache, die wir angehen würden, zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit als Priorität.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2015)

Kannst du unter dem Link nicht einfach Grundsätzlich nur Supermoderatoren anzeigen lassen?


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2015)

Die Entscheidung, was da angezeigt wird obliegt hier nicht mir


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2015)

Die Frage ist halt ob der Inhalt explizit so vom Chef gewünscht ist oder ob die Grundidee eh darin bestand schnell einen Mod ausfindig machen zu können.


----------



## Rarek (13. Juli 2015)

ich merke grad, dass ich keine externen Bilder via 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2015)

Das ist Absicht weil externe Hoster gerne mal langsam sind und so den Seitenaufbau verzögern.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist Absicht weil externe Hoster gerne mal langsam sind und so den Seitenaufbau verzögern.



Oder Webseiten von google etc. als Kompromittiert eingestuft wurden und eingebundene Bilder dann dazu führen, dass der Aufruf des Forums als gefährliche Seite eingestuft wird, wegen dem jeweiligen Bild-Link.

Es gibt eine Liste mit erlaubten externen Hostern:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/whitelist.php


----------



## Rarek (13. Juli 2015)

meiner is nich mit bei, damit weiß ich dann auch warum es net funzt


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> meiner is nich mit bei, damit weiß ich dann auch warum es net funzt



Kannst mir ja mal einen Beispiellink des Bildes schicken. Wir können es ggfs. temporär mal aufnehmen und schauen wie sich der Hoster macht. ^^


----------



## Rarek (13. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so z.B. ?


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2015)

Ach verdammt. Ich muss das korrigieren. Bei PCGH ist generell die Einschränkung auf hochgeladene Bilder eingestellt und ein paar wenige Domain-Ausnahmen von Partnerseiten wie sysprofile. Hier werden die Einstellungen für Reverse-Traffic-Klau genutzt, d.h. die gleichen Domains von denen aus Bilder vom Forum aus verlinkt werden dürfen, dürfen hier auch verwendet werden.

Ob das mal an die oben erwähnte Whitelist angepasst werden soll müsst ihr die Redaktion fragen, bzw. Thilo/Stephan


----------



## Rarek (14. Juli 2015)

zaaaam? 

nochmal zu den Polls... ich habe grad einen ausm Forum-Papierkorb bekommen  
(mit der Newsansicht der HP kriegt man vieles mit (auch was man net soll/ was net sollte), hab ich das Gefühl)


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> zaaaam?
> 
> nochmal zu den Polls... ich habe grad einen ausm Forum-Papierkorb bekommen
> (mit der Newsansicht der HP kriegt man vieles mit (auch was man net soll/ was net sollte), hab ich das Gefühl)



Puh, also irgendwie ist in den Abfragen noch der Wurm drin. Habe mal eben noch was umgestellt, bitte mal weiter beobachten, aber jetzt sollten wirklich keine Archiv und internen Foren mehr auftauchen. ^^
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Rarek (14. Juli 2015)

bitte bitte
und bin schon fleißig weiter am suchen  

Tante edit:
ähh...


Spoiler



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...den-der-echten-specs-der-gtx-970-gemacht.html


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2015)

Jetzt aber :B


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich weiss nicht ob es mal besprochen wurde, aber weshalb hat die Rummpelkammer nicht die "Gefällt mir" Funktion? Wenn diese Funktion rein kommt dann gibts ein Gefällt mir von mir

Und wie viele Beiträge kann ein Thread maximal haben ?? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht weil dort OT ist und man Likes eher für sinnvolle Sachen verteilen sollte? Man könnte ja mal für den Anfang schauen was bei bestehenden Threads der Highscore ist, es dürften ja eher wenige so einen Zulauf haben.


----------



## taks (16. Juli 2015)

Die letzte Zeit hab ich des öfteren den Fehler, dass die Menuleiste im "Direkt antworten" Feld ein zweites mal (funktionsfähig) eingehängt ist.
Hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich das zustande bringe.

Win 8.1 (aktuell), Chrome (aktuell)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (16. Juli 2015)

ps. das ist nicht nur die Leiste, sondern die gesamte Seite


----------



## ZAM (16. Juli 2015)

Das ist ein Fehler von VBulletin, hat irgendwas mit dem Lade-Timing zu tun. Einfach noch mal die Seite neu laden.


----------



## Rarek (16. Juli 2015)

die erweiterte Antwort funzt auch um dem Problem zu entgehen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

Wieso ist das Forum in letzter Zeit -- also seit ein paar Tagen -- so unendlich träge?
Es dauert teilweise über 10 Sekunden, bis eine Seite aufgebaut wird.
Manchmal wird sie auch fehlerhaft dargestellt.
Spielt dabei keine Rolle, welcher Browser benutzt wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Forum in letzter Zeit -- also seit ein paar Tagen -- so unendlich träge?
> Es dauert teilweise über 10 Sekunden, bis eine Seite aufgebaut wird.
> Manchmal wird sie auch fehlerhaft dargestellt.
> Spielt dabei keine Rolle, welcher Browser benutzt wird.



Kann ich bestätigen ist bei mir auch so und besonders Abends wird es sehr langsam und die Verbindung bricht bei mir sogar ab aber andere Seiten funktionieren bei mir normal. Nutze Firefox 39


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

Genau, dann steht da nur "Verbindung kann nicht hergestellt werden".


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juli 2015)

Es läuft wie gestern ein DDOS-Angriff.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Forum in letzter Zeit -- also seit ein paar Tagen -- so unendlich träge?
> Es dauert teilweise über 10 Sekunden, bis eine Seite aufgebaut wird.
> Manchmal wird sie auch fehlerhaft dargestellt.
> Spielt dabei keine Rolle, welcher Browser benutzt wird.



Das gleiche auch bei mir = (
auch zwischendurch kein Verbindung.

Benutze Opera 30.0


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es läuft wie gestern ein DDOS-Angriff.



Na toll, war mal wieder jemand verärgert das er vom Forum verbannt wurde??


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Na toll, war mal wieder jemand verärgert das er vom Forum verbannt wurde??



Lasst doch den Softy einfach wieder mitmachen. 
Er ist so ein netter Kerl und muss ein wenig an die Hand genommen werden, damit er wieder ruhiger wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lasst doch den Softy einfach wieder mitmachen.
> Er ist so ein netter Kerl und muss ein wenig an die Hand genommen werden, damit er wieder ruhiger wird.



Ich habe nicht gesagt wer es ist bzw nicht auf jemanden bestimmten gezeigt.


----------



## DrOwnz (22. Juli 2015)

hmm läuft schon wieder ein DDOS angriff? oder immernoch?


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2015)

Ich bekommen aktuell: Datenbankfehler in DragonByte SEO 1.3.4:Too many connectionsMySQL-Fehler  : Fehler-Nr.    : Fehler-Zeit   : Wednesday, July 22nd 2015 @ 02:30:01 PMDatum         : Wednesday, July 22nd 2015 @ 02:30:01 PMSkript        : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...und-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a-259.htmlReferrer      : IP-Adresse    : Benutzername  : N/AKlassenname   : DBSEO_Database_MySQLiMySQL-Version :


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

Jepp, den ganzen Nachmittag nur Datenbankfehler oder die Anzeige wurde abgelehnt etc. Bei Beiträgen wurde man immer gefragt ob man die Seite verlassen möchte und Eingaben verschluckten sich bzw. verzögert mit Unterschlagung von Buchstaben. ( Win 8.1 / akt. IE )


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2015)

Vermutlich gehört das nicht hier rein, aber kein anderes Forum das ich in Tapatalk nutze (muss ich nun leider mit dem iPhone) lässt die App so oft abschmieren wie PCGHX. Auf dem Windowsphone war es genauso.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Vermutlich gehört das nicht hier rein, aber kein anderes Forum das ich in Tapatalk nutze (muss ich nun leider mit dem iPhone) lässt die App so oft abschmieren wie PCGHX. Auf dem Windowsphone war es genauso.



Ernsthafte Frage: Was sollen wir diesbezüglich machen? Wir haben auf die App und App-Entwicklung keinen Einfluss und das Plugin fürs Forum ist auf dem letzten Stand.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Juli 2015)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass häufig überladene Designs abgeschossen werden. Ich habe es nicht im Tapatalk aber dafür im normalen MobileBrowser gerne mal.
Dort findet man deutlich zu viele vollkommen unnötige Details, die die Seite unterträglich lang macht und deshalb auch die Usuability stark einschränkt. Vielleicht da ein wenig nach dem Vorsatz, weniger ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage: Was sollen wir diesbezüglich machen? Wir haben auf die App und App-Entwicklung keinen Einfluss und das Plugin fürs Forum ist auf dem letzten Stand.



Das weiß ich auch nicht was ihr da machen sollt. Aber es war als Hinweis zu sehen nicht als Anschiss oder Vorwurf. Mir fiel es nur auf das es bei PCGX in der App schlimm ist

Big Bubbys Einwand ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> [..] nicht als Anschiss oder Vorwurf.


Habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2015)

ok ich dachte schon es wäre so rüber gekommen  Ne es scheint (gerade mit dem IE) auf dem Pc bzw Surface wirklich mit überladener Darstellung oder Werbung auf PCGH zu Problemen wie abstürzen zu kommen. So wie Big Bubby beschrieb.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2015)

Eigenartig, die Schrift ist auf einmal anders aber nur in den Threads auf der Main und anderen Webseiten ist sie wie immer. Habe unten Links mal versucht auf Verdana und dann wieder auf Lato zu stellen und es sieht nicht so aus wie es mal war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder kommt mir das nur so vor?  auf dem Bild ist die Schrift nicht wie ich sie auf dem Bildschirm sehe.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eigenartig, die Schrift ist auf einmal anders aber nur in den Threads auf der Main und anderen Webseiten ist sie wie immer. Habe unten Links mal versucht auf Verdana und dann wieder auf Lato zu stellen und es sieht nicht so aus wie es mal war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es aus, wenn du STRG + 0 gedrückt hast?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, wenn du STRG + 0 gedrückt hast?



Keine Reaktion  Und mit Edge wird mir die Schrift auch anders angezeigt, habe zwar eine neue Grafikkarte verbaut aber bezweifle das sie die Ursache ist weil ich an den Schriftarten nichts geändert habe.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2015)

Mal eine Idee damit manche Artikel auch gelesen werden was manchmal leider passiert das sie kaum jemand liest , wie wäre es wenn man einen Redakteur abonnieren könnte? Also wenn der Red einen Artikel geschrieben hat das ich dann eine Meldung bekomme, einfach da wo alle Benachrichtigungen landen.

User abonnieren wäre Optional möglich wer nicht abonniert werden möchte kann dies in den Einstellungen festlegen.


----------



## keinnick (3. August 2015)

Hi zusammen! Ich habe mit Edge unter Windows 10 das Problem, dass ich folgende Meldung erhalte, wenn ich die Seite verlasse. Das passiert generell, auch wenn ich gar nichts im Editor geschrieben habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hi zusammen! Ich habe mit Edge unter Windows 10 das Problem, dass ich folgende Meldung erhalte, wenn ich die Seite verlasse. Das passiert generell, auch wenn ich gar nichts im Editor geschrieben habe:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi,

ich finde dazu bei Vbulletin bisher keine weiteren Meldungen und auch kein Ticket.

Hat das Problem sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2015)

Ist mir auch schon passiert mit Edge und nutze deshalb Firefox, andere Browser haben bei mir das Problem nicht nur Edge.


----------



## keinnick (3. August 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass das an Edge liegt. Das Ding ist, auch in anderen Belangen, wohl noch nicht wirklich "fertig" wie es scheint. In allen anderen Browsern funktioniert es wie gewohnt.


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2015)

-Das [anker] System ist verbugged. Die PCGH Menüleiste überdeckt die Zeile auf die der Link verweist wenn man ihn benutzt, man muss also wieder ein Stückchen hochscrollen. Das ist natürlich kein wirklich schlimmer Bug aber doch fallweise lästig.

-In meinem Beamerguide ist der letzte Abschnitt anscheinend einem Bug zum Opfer gefallen. Alles ab "Bei allen anderen Beamern ist das aber leider kaum möglich, eine WaKü für gängige Quecksliberdampf-Höchstdrucklampen oder Xenon-Bogenlampe" wurde gelöscht. Glücklicherweise hab ich eine Offline-Sicherungskopie angelegt aber ich bin der Meinung das so etwas eigentlich nicht passieren darf.​


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> -Das [anker] System ist verbugged. Die PCGH Menüleiste überdeckt die Zeile auf die der Link verweist wenn man ihn benutzt, man muss also wieder ein Stückchen hochscrollen. Das ist natürlich kein wirklich schlimmer Bug aber doch fallweise lästig.
> 
> -In meinem Beamerguide ist der letzte Abschnitt anscheinend einem Bug zum Opfer gefallen. Alles ab "Bei allen anderen Beamern ist das aber leider kaum möglich, eine WaKü für gängige Quecksliberdampf-Höchstdrucklampen oder Xenon-Bogenlampe" wurde gelöscht. Glücklicherweise hab ich eine Offline-Sicherungskopie angelegt aber ich bin der Meinung das so etwas eigentlich nicht passieren darf.​



Morgen,

hast du für beide Fälle die Links bzw. Beispiele parat?

Gruß


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2015)

Weshalb landen im Kontrollzentrum bei den Abonnierten Themen mit neuen Beiträgen alte Threads rein??  

So sieht es bei mir aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutze Firefox 40,0,3

Gestern waren diese alten Threads nicht drin und vor ein paar Stunden war es dort leer bevor die alten Threads gekommen sind.


----------



## Own3r (8. September 2015)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Scheint irgendwie ein Bug zu sein, denn es sind ja keine neuen Nachrichten geschrieben worden.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir passiert bei den Bildern wenn ich auf sie klicke oft das die hälfte des Bildes nicht angezeigt wird und mit einer Farbe verdeckt wird.  Passiert bei mir bei Edge 20,240, 16384,0 und Firefox 41,0,1.

Hier mal ein Beispielbild, es passiert auch in unterschiedlichen Threads und von unterschiedlichen Usern:

~


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei mir passiert bei den Bildern wenn ich auf sie klicke oft das die hälfte des Bildes nicht angezeigt wird und mit einer Farbe verdeckt wird.  Passiert bei mir bei Edge 20,240, 16384,0 und Firefox 41,0,1.
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispielbild, es passiert auch in unterschiedlichen Threads und von unterschiedlichen Usern:
> 
> ~



Kann ich leider nicht reproduzieren. Mh.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hmm jetzt passiert es auch nicht mehr, falls es wieder passiert melde ich mich wieder, möglicherweise kann ich dir mehr Infos geben dann.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Oktober 2015)

Mal was anderes. Wenn ich vom Forum aus auf der mobilen Hauptseite unterwegs bin und einen Artikel anklicke. Dort dann das zurück anklicke, lande ich nicht auf der Hauptseite, sondern wieder im Forum.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Oktober 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Wenn ich vom Forum aus auf der mobilen Hauptseite unterwegs bin und einen Artikel anklicke. Dort dann das zurück anklicke, lande ich nicht auf der Hauptseite, sondern wieder im Forum.



Was passiert, wenn du noch ein zweites mal zurück klickst? 
Vielleicht wird im Hintergrund immer einmal die Forenseite geladen und dann der Link oder so?


----------



## BigBubby (13. Oktober 2015)

Wie noch mal zurück? Ich bin dann im usercp im Forum, da gibts keinen Zurückknopf mehr. Die mobile Hauptseite lädt sich dazu auch noch gerne mal ins nirvana. Ich merke wieder warum ich damals aufgehört hatte, selbige zu nutzen.

Zur Erklärung:
Ich bin im Forum. Klicke oben die drei Linien an und wähle pcgh. Dort muss ich meist noch auf die Mobile wechseln. Dann klicke ich einen Artikel an. Dort erscheint oben links ein Zurück-Knopf. Klicke ich diesen, bin ich wieder im Forum und nicht auf der mobilen Hauptseite


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin verwirrt, von welchem OS und Browser reden wir denn?


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2015)

ZAM kannst du mir bestätigen das es momentan keinen Bug gibt das automatisch Doppelte Threads erstellt werden? In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Doppelthreads entweder es ist ein technischer oder menschlicher Bug dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## Rarek (14. Oktober 2015)

da mir das bisher noch net vorgekommen ist, denke ich mal, dass es sich hier um den Fehler 30-60 handelt


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2015)

Eine Änderung in der Matrix 

Also in letzter Zeit ist nichts globales bzgl. Doppelungen von Threads oder Postings aufgefallen.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eine Änderung in der Matrix
> 
> Also in letzter Zeit ist nichts globales bzgl. Doppelungen von Threads oder Postings aufgefallen.



Kann es auch sein das wenn der User die Seite nach den erstellen des Threads neulädt weil nach dem klicken auf Thread erstellen die Seite nicht geladen wurde?


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2015)

Hej, ich will mal wieder alte Brötchen backen. Wie ist der Stand mit der "gefällt mir Klicks" Übersicht? Steht die Migrierung der Gesamtanzahl vor der Umstellung noch bei euch auf dem Zettel, wird es mal einen counter geben und wieso werden immer noch nicht alle Klicks "seid" Umstellung angezeigt? Mein letzter ist vom 15.08 aber die Umstellung war doch weit vorher oder?

Fragen über Fragen. 

MfG


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt, von welchem OS und Browser reden wir denn?


Würde mich auch interessieren. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Hej, ich will mal wieder alte Brötchen backen. Wie ist der Stand mit der "gefällt mir Klicks" Übersicht? Steht die Migrierung der Gesamtanzahl vor der Umstellung noch bei euch auf dem Zettel, wird es mal einen counter geben und wieso werden immer noch nicht alle Klicks "seid" Umstellung angezeigt? Mein letzter ist vom 15.08 aber die Umstellung war doch weit vorher oder?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> MfG



Dazu gab es von Plugin-Hersteller noch kein Update bisher. Die haben es auch mit dem Paging nicht so ganz raus.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> [..] weil nach dem klicken auf Thread erstellen die Seite nicht geladen wurde?



Ist das zuletzt öfter passiert?


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das zuletzt öfter passiert?



Doppelthreads bei denen der selbe Thread mit dem selben Inhalt also genau den selben, erstellt wurde ja, es kann sein das der User ohne es zu wissen einen Doppelthread erstellt hat. Manchmal gibt es Doppelthreads die 1min nach dem Originalthread erstellt wurden. Deshalb diese Vermutung weil kein User wird so schnell den selben Thread nochmals erstellen. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel Thread 1 um 21:18 Uhr und Thread 2 um 21:19 Uhr


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2015)

Im zweiten Thread steht seine Fehlerberschreibung. Die ist aber auch nicht reproduzierbar .. "Server antwortet nicht" ist halt nicht so einfach mal zu provozieren. ^^ Aber wir beobachten das.


----------



## MF13 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann am Handy keiner Gruppe beitreten. Wenn ich eine Gruppe geöffnet habe, kann ich mit einem Klick auf die Gruppenoptionen zwar das Dropdown öffnen, aber sobald ich darin eine Option auswählen will, verschwindet das Dropdown-Menü wieder, ohne dass etwas passiert. Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar, tritt in jeder Gruppe auf. Browser ist Googel Chrome auf Android (Huawei Ascend P8 lite).


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Oktober 2015)

Die Gruppen haben sowieso keine Existenzberechtigung ...   was sollen die überhaupt bringen?  Und gibt es jemanden, der die tatsächlich für irgendwas nutzt?


----------



## BigBubby (30. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt Gruppen?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Es gibt Gruppen?



Ja.  Dummerweise haben die absolut keinen Inhalt außer ihrem Namen und den Personen die beigetreten sind.  Das macht sie latent überflüssig.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/group.php


----------



## Pittermann (1. November 2015)

Aber man erfährt unter Umständen eine Menge über einen Nutzer, wenn im Profil steht „ist Mitglied von Gruppe XY“.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. November 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei mir passiert bei den Bildern wenn ich auf sie klicke oft das die hälfte des Bildes nicht angezeigt wird und mit einer Farbe verdeckt wird.  Passiert bei mir bei Edge 20,240, 16384,0 und Firefox 41,0,1.
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispielbild, es passiert auch in unterschiedlichen Threads und von unterschiedlichen Usern:
> 
> ~



ZAM vielleicht kannst du dich noch daran erinnern, ich habe herausgefunden wann es passiert. Und zwar dann wenn eine Seite des Bildes, egal ob das Bild im Hochformat oder Querformat ist, über 3000 Pixel hat. Es können auch ein paar Pixel weniger sein und der selbe Fehler passiert aber das ist ungefähr die Grenze.

Irgendeine Idee?? 

Nutze Firefox 42,0


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2015)

Wie voll ist dein Laufwerk C?


----------



## MF13 (16. November 2015)

Im Laufwerksschacht von C ist noch viel Platz, weil da eine 2.5“ SSD in einem 3.5“-Schacht montiert ist. In der SSD selbst müsste es auch noch ein bisschen Platz geben, aber ich hatte noch keiine Gelegenheit, sie zu öffnen, weil mir das passende Werkzeug fehlt.


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2015)

@MF13, meine Frage bezog sich auch auf das Ladeproblem zu großer Bilder von Gamer090 ^^ Das klingt erst mal nicht nach einem Forenproblem, sondern Caching oder Rendering des Browsers an sich.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2015)

Gar nicht so voll.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen das diese 100GB die C hat nicht die ganze Festplatte ist der Rest gehört einer zweiten Partition aber Browser ist auf C installiert.


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2015)

Es geht nur um die Auslagerung. Hatte letztens das Problem auf einem Rechner hier, dass ich die Preview-Thumbnails nicht mehr angezeigt bekam, weil C 0 byte hatte 

Hast zu zufällig ein Bild in der genannten Größe parat (verlinken), mit dem ich versuchen kann dein Problem zu reproduzieren. Aber ich vermute immer noch, es liegt eher etwas lokales vor.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2015)

Die Auslagerungsdate ist über 2,4GB gross, sollte wohl reichen aber ich glaube mein Browser spielt mir einen Streich. Jetzt geht es wieder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Brauchte jetzt rund 10min bis ich wieder Zugriff auf PCGH hatte, was lief da schief?


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> EDIT: Brauchte jetzt rund 10min bis ich wieder Zugriff auf PCGH hatte, was lief da schief?



Kurzzeitiger Server-Ausfall.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. November 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kurzzeitiger Server-Ausfall.



Jemand ist übers WLAN-Kabel gestolpert und hat es rausgerissen.


----------



## MF13 (18. November 2015)

Ich kann seit kurzem hier im Forum vom Handy aus kaum noch schreiben, weil die Tastatur immer wieder automatisch ausgeblendet wird. Handy ist ein Huaweii P8, Browser ist Google Chrome. Ist der Fehler schon bekannt?


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2015)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ich kann seit kurzem hier im Forum vom Handy aus kaum noch schreiben, weil die Tastatur immer wieder automatisch ausgeblendet wird. Handy ist ein Huaweii P8, Browser ist Google Chrome. Ist der Fehler schon bekannt?



Hi,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis, aber da wir seit sehr langer Zeit nichts am Editor angepasst haben, kann das Problem nicht bei uns liegen. 

Gruß


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2015)

Moin,

unten in diesem mini-editor zum Beitrag verfassen gibt es ja diese kleine Toolleiste 
(Screenshot fürs Beispiel was ich meine)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre es möglich diese noch etwas durch einen Knopf für Spoiler zu erweitern? Spoiler benutzt man ja öfters und ich hab keine Lust das immer per Hand auszutippen oder extra unten auf "Erweitert" zu klicken  
Wäre jedenfalls Komfortabler. Richtig nice wäre ja dann auch noch ein Knopf zum einbinden für Youtubevideos, wie es ihn in der alten Version gab. Nun gibt es zwar welche für Soundcloud oder HWclip aber keinen mehr für Youtube^^

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2015)

Der Video Button kann unter anderem auch YouTube  . (Und zwar unter Eingabe kompletter Links, man muss also nicht aufpassen den Code richtig zu erwischen)


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> weil C 0 byte hatte



Wie schafft man das denn?


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2015)

Sind hier alle Videos in den Artikeln nur mit dem Flash Player kompatibel oder habt ihr auch andere formate? Weil der Flash Player geht mir auf den Sack, die Werbung aber läuft super  nur das eigentliche Video will nicht immer laufen. 
Gibt es da eine Alternative die ihr verwenden könntet bitte? Nutze Firefox 42


----------



## Frosdedje (25. November 2015)

Es gab vor kurzem - etwa um 20.30-21.20Uhr - Ladeprobleme in Forum von lange Ladezeiten von 3-5min.
Zum Vergleich: Im Normalfall ist die Forenhauptseite in 1,6-7sec (gemessen über die Netzwerkanalyse von Firefox) vollständig geladen.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. November 2015)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Es gab vor kurzem - etwa um 20.30-21.20Uhr - Ladeprobleme in Forum von lange Ladezeiten von 3-5min.
> Zum Vergleich: Im Normalfall ist die Forenhauptseite in 1,6-7sec (gemessen über die Netzwerkanalyse von Firefox) vollständig geladen.



Da das gesamte Forum down war, gehe ich mal davon aus dass die Admins das mitbekommen haben.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2015)

Siehe Antwort hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/416300-pchgx-forum-error-connection-refused.html


----------



## Laudian (27. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem iPad (aktuellste Firmware) ist die Like-Ansicht unter Beiträgen ein wenig verkehrt 
Sollten Likes nicht eigentlich zwischen Signatur und Beitrag stehen ?


----------



## BigBubby (28. November 2015)

Finde gerade nicht den Werbungsthread wieder, da es hier aber auch gutes Feedback gibt. Der aktuelle Horizontale Comedy Werbebanner lädt sich als eigene Seite, aber nicht als neuer tab, sondern überlagert alles, sodass man nur weiß und den banner sieht. Kein schließen o.ä. vorhanden. Passiert auf der mobilen Seite bei WP mit IE, UC und Maxthon. So ist das Forum nicht nutzbar.


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2015)

Der hier?   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...u-werbung-auf-www-pcgameshardware-de-154.html


----------



## BigBubby (28. November 2015)

Danke genau den


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Besteht das Problem immer noch? Das sieht eher aus, als wäre gerade irgendwelches CSS nicht geladen wurden. Ggfs. mal den Browser-Cache leeren.


----------



## Pittermann (1. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das besteht immer noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2015)

ZAM ihr habt wohl die Umstellung von Flash Videos gemacht aber auf was?? YT Videos kann ich Problemlos abspielen aber eure laden auch nach 5min warten nicht, oder brauche ich da immer noch Flash oder ein bestimmtes Plugin?


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ZAM ihr habt wohl die Umstellung von Flash Videos gemacht aber auf was?? YT Videos kann ich Problemlos abspielen aber eure laden auch nach 5min warten nicht, oder brauche ich da immer noch Flash oder ein bestimmtes Plugin?



Bitte ein Beispiel.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bitte ein Beispiel.



Gerne, der Player sieht nicht mehr so aus wie vorher und Flash ist bei mir deaktiviert bekomme aber keine Meldung das ich Flash benötige also ist Flash wohl verschwunden.  Und was hat das Video mit Live zu tun? Gibt es etwa welche die nur zu einer bestimmten Zeit funktionieren?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wenn Flash aktiviert ist kann ich das Video für ein paar Sekunden abspielen aber dann habe ich nur noch einen Greenscreen vom Video.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2015)

Du müsstest mal in deine Konsole schauen, ob es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen gibt, denn ohne Flashplugin wird der HTML5-Player aktiviert.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2015)

Spoiler




Signature                                     hang | WaitForMultipleObjectsEx |  MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx | MsgWaitForMultipleObjects |  F_1152915508___________________________________                                     More Reports Search UUID9013d54a-abd2-4950-9d8c-e3fef2151202Date Processed2015-12-02T14:47:11.922981+00:00Process Typeplugin                                                                         Shockwave Flash                                                                                                             Version:                                     19.0.0.185                                                                                                             Filename:                                     NPSWF32_19_0_0_185.dll                                                                     Uptime96Install Age717385 since version was first installed.Install Time2015-10-05 11:33:20ProductFirefoxVersion41.0.1Build ID20150929144111Release ChannelreleaseOSWindows NTOS Version10.0.10240Build Architecturex86Build Architecture InfoAuthenticAMD family 21 model 2 stepping 0 | 6Crash ReasonEXCEPTION_BREAKPOINTCrash Address0x7795919cUser Comments 
App Notes                                     AdapterVendorID: 0x1002, AdapterDeviceID: 0x6810, AdapterSubsysID: 00000000, AdapterDriverVersion: 15.200.1062.1004
D2D- D2D1.1- D2D1.1+ D2D+ DWrite- DWrite+ D3D11 Layers- D3D11 Layers+                                  Processor Notes                                     processor_ip-172-31-16-98_1284; MozillaProcessorAlgorithm2015; non-integer value of "SecondsSinceLastCrash"                                 EMCheckCompatibility                                     True                                 Winsock LSP                                     MSAFD-Tcpip [TCP/IP] : 2 : 1 :  
 MSAFD-Tcpip [UDP/IP] : 2 : 2 : %SystemRoot%\system32\mswsock.dll 
 MSAFD-Tcpip [RAW/IP] : 2 : 3 :  
 MSAFD-Tcpip [TCP/IPv6] : 2 : 1 : %SystemRoot%\system32\mswsock.dll 
 MSAFD-Tcpip [UDP/IPv6] : 2 : 2 :  
 MSAFD-Tcpip [RAW/IPv6] : 2 : 3 : %SystemRoot%\system32\mswsock.dll 
 RSVP-TCPv6-Dienstanbieter : 2 : 1 :  
 RSVP-TCP-Dienstanbieter : 2 : 1 : %SystemRoot%\system32\mswsock.dll 
 RSVP-UDPv6-Dienstanbieter : 2 : 2 :  
 RSVP-UDP-Dienstanbieter : 2 : 2 : %SystemRoot%\system32\mswsock.dll 
 Hyper-V RAW : 2 : 1 :                                  Adapter Vendor ID                                     0x1002                                 Adapter Device ID                                     0x6810






Spoiler



Crashing Thread


FrameModuleSignatureSource                                                                                 0                                     ntdll.dllZwWaitForMultipleObjects 
                                                                                 1                                     kernelbase.dllWaitForMultipleObjectsEx 
                                                                                 2                                     user32.dllMsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx 
                                                                                 3                                     user32.dllMsgWaitForMultipleObjects 
                                                                                 4                                     npswf32_19_0_0_185.dllF_1152915508___________________________________                                           F117835525______________________________________________________________________________:134                                                                                                                       5                                     npswf32_19_0_0_185.dllF2166389_____________________________________________________________________                                           F_851861807__________________________________________________________:568                                                                                                                       6                                     npswf32_19_0_0_185.dllF_917831355____________________________________________                                           F_851861807__________________________________________________________:493                                                                                                                       7                                     npswf32_19_0_0_185.dllF1315696776________________________________                                           F_851861807__________________________________________________________:444                                                                                                                       8                                     npswf32_19_0_0_185.dllF_1428703866________________________________                                           F_766591945____________________________________________________________________:203                                                                                                                       9                                     npswf32_19_0_0_185.dllF845925699_____________________________________                                           F1677514683__________________________________________________________________________________:104                                                                                                                       10                                     npswf32_19_0_0_185.dllF_1887993982_________________________________________________                                           F209679109___________________________________________________________________________________:334                                                                                                                       11                                     npswf32_19_0_0_185.dllF536410639___________________________________________________________                                           F209679109___________________________________________________________________________________:1805                                                                                                                       12                                     xul.dllmozilla::plugins:luginInstanceChild:estroy() dom/plugins/ipc/PluginInstanceChild.cpp                                                                                  13                                     xul.dllmozilla::plugins:luginInstanceChild::AnswerNPP_Destroy(short*) dom/plugins/ipc/PluginInstanceChild.cpp                                                                                  14                                     xul.dllmozilla::plugins:PluginInstanceChild::OnCallReceived(IPC::Message const&, IPC::Message*&) obj-firefox/ipc/ipdl/PPluginInstanceChild.cpp 




Den einzigen Absturzbericht den ich gefunden habe und der müsste wenn ich den Bericht richtig verstanden habe, wegen Flash gewesen sein, richtig?

Die Smileys sind nicht von mir hinzugefügt worden die hat der Editor selbst gemacht.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2015)

Sieht trotzdem erst mal nicht nach einem Problem bei uns aus.  Irgendwas ist bei deinem Plugin geschrottet.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2015)

Gut möglich, ich habe mal versucht ein Update auszuführen vom Flash Player aber es klappt nicht weil beim Download Manager spätestens bei 30% die Verbindung abbricht auch dann wenn ich den AV und die Firewall deaktiviere für 5min.  

Eine Offline Installation wäre super aber das hat Adobe ja schon ewigs abgeschafft. 

EDIT: Habe Firefox restauriert und jetzt konnte ich das Video abspielen, zwar hatte ich kurz einen Greenscreen aber dann ging es gut voran aber nur in SD und ohne Vollbild.
Wenn ich Versuche das Video in HD zu starten stürzt Flash Player ab  deswegen wäre ich froh wenn Flash ganz verschwinden würde.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Versuche das Video in HD zu starten stürzt Flash Player ab  deswegen wäre ich froh wenn Flash ganz verschwinden würde.



Also wenn es nach Adobe geht ... :B


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Dezember 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also wenn es nach Adobe geht ... :B



Dann auch in den nächsten 10 Jahren nicht wirklich sie wollen nur ein ähnliches Produkt auf den Markt bringen, wenn ich fragen darf, gibt es Pläne auf PCGH Flash abzuschaffen und auf HTML5 umzustellen? Mir ist klar das sowas nicht in 5min geht aber soll es trotzdem umgestellt werden?


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich dir nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2015)

ZAM ich muss nochmals in die Schule ich dachte immer 100% sei ein ganzes aber vBulletin hat mich eines besseren Belehrt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechne mal die Prozentzahlen zusammen also ich komme auf deutlich mehr als 100%, ist übrigens dieser Thread hier.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ZAM ich muss nochmals in die Schule ich dachte immer 100% sei ein ganzes aber vBulletin hat mich eines besseren Belehrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quickpoll mit Mehrfach-Abstimmung. Das ist schon korrekt so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Dezember 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Rechne mal die Prozentzahlen zusammen also ich komme auf deutlich mehr als 100%



Sobald ein User mehr als ein einzelnes Häkchen setzt ist das auch nicht mehr als Richtig...

100% sind ein Ganzes - nur gibts bei Mehrfachauswahl eben mehrere Ganze. 

E:... Admin war schneller.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sobald ein User mehr als ein einzelnes Häkchen setzt ist das auch nicht mehr als Richtig...
> 
> 100% sind ein Ganzes - nur gibts bei Mehrfachauswahl eben mehrere Ganze.
> 
> E:... Admin war schneller.



Das heisst also, wenn ein User 3 Häkchen setzt, hat er 33,33% bei jedem Häkchen gesetzt, ist es so richtig?


----------



## Laudian (4. Dezember 2015)

Wie meinst du das ?

Wenn 3 Leute abstimmen und davon 3 Leute keine Musik mögen, dann dann kriegt Musik 100%.
Wenn die 3 Leute auch keine Filme mögen, dann mögen eben auch 100% der Leute keine Filme.
Und wenn 2 von den 3 Leuten jetzt auch keine Unterwäsche mögen, dann sind das 66% für die Unterwäsche.

Alternativ könntest du halt auch 20 Umfragen mit "Magst du XYZ?" und  "Ja" und "Nein"Antwortmöglichkeiten machen, ist aber mehr Aufwand.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es bei einer Umfrage mit Mehrfachauswahl kein richtiges 100% gibt, dann frage ich mich wie die Prozentzahlen berechnet werden. Entweder es wird berechnet Anhand wie viel User was angeklickt haben  also ich klicke A und C an aber ein anderer nur A und dann hat A 100% aber C nur 50%.
Oder es wird bei jedem User neu berechnet wie ich es schon geschrieben habe, jeder User gibt immer 100% für alle Häkchen zusammen, also wenn er A,F und Z wählt, hat er für jeden der drei je 33,33% gegeben, es muss immer irgendwie 100% ergeben.

Deiner Meinung nach sind es 20 Umfragen in einer Umfrage, richtig?


----------



## Laudian (4. Dezember 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> also ich klicke A und C an aber ein anderer nur A und dann hat A 100% aber C nur 50%.



Genau so läuft das.
Und ja, das sind 20 Umfragen in einer. Man hat nur eben die Garantie, dass eine Person alle 20 Umfragen ausfüllt.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Dezember 2015)

Wirds doch. Es haben drei bewertet. 2 davon haben es ausgewählt. Daher 66%. Wo ist das Problem?
Es ist letztendlich nur eine Auflistung von x-Polls untereinander, der jeder für sich berechnet wird mit "ausgewählt"/"teilnehmer"


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt habe ich es Verstanden wie es funktioniert, danke euch


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2015)

Ja, hallo, Support?  Ich möchte gerne ein Problem vermelden: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...ssieren-euch-dezember-2015-a-post7892653.html


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn ich mir den Aufbau des Postings anschaue: 
Quote und List in der Mischung rafft vermutlich der BBCode-Parser in der Zusammenstellung nicht und haut hier Styles durcheinander.
Da können wir aber leider nichts machen. Hier hilft nur, den Aufbau deines Beitrags zu verändern.

Ich war mal so frei das Testweise anzupassen, kannst es dir ja mal im Code-Modus anschauen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ein spoiler erstellt.Wenn man über den Artikel geht und die Kommentare sieht,sieht es so aus.
Normal!?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2015)

Merci, sieht schon viel besser aus. 

Ich habe eigentlich gar kein Listing erstellt,  sondern die Umfrage kopiert.  Ich kann es offenbar auch nicht löschen ...  ?


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2015)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Merci, sieht schon viel besser aus.
> 
> Ich habe eigentlich gar kein Listing erstellt,  sondern die Umfrage kopiert.  Ich kann es offenbar auch nicht löschen ...  ?



Frag einen Mod


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Frag einen Mod



Nicht den Beitrag,  sondern die Auflistungss-Punkte oder die Formatierung im Text.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nicht den Beitrag,  sondern die Auflistungss-Punkte oder die Formatierung im Text.



Entferne einfach die Listings in der Code-Ansicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man Bildergalerien eines Posts anschaut, springt der "Weiter"-Knopf oft kreuz und quer durch die Gegend, weil die Bilder verschiedene Größen haben. Es wäre schön, wenn man entweder daran arbeiten könnte, dass der Knopf an der gleichen Stelle bleibt, oder (noch besser) dass man mit den Pfeiltasten zwischen den Bildern hin und her switchen kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wenn man Bildergalerien eines Posts anschaut, springt der "Weiter"-Knopf oft kreuz und quer durch die Gegend, weil die Bilder verschiedene Größen haben. Es wäre schön, wenn man entweder daran arbeiten könnte, dass der Knopf an der gleichen Stelle bleibt, oder (noch besser) dass man mit den Pfeiltasten zwischen den Bildern hin und her switchen kann.



Pfeiltasten und zentrierte Buttons würden das Problem relativ einfach beheben,  falls ZAM denn auf den entsprechenden Code  Zugriff hat (ich habe keine Ahnung was denn an vBulletin zur vorgefertigten Blackbox gehört und was vom Admin selbst gemacht wird).


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2015)

Oder wie bei Facebook einfach den kompletten rand immer als 'pfeil'


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Oder wie bei Facebook einfach den kompletten rand immer als 'pfeil'



Dann liegt der Cursor ständig auf dem Bild - verkraftet mein OCD nur ganz schwer.


----------



## RicoBrassers (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja, hallo. Ich möchte auch gerne einen Fehler melden (siehe Anhang).
Es ist mir ab und zu einfach nicht möglich, Antworten zu schreiben oder Beiträge mit "Gefällt mir" zu bewerten.

Es sieht so aus, als ob es einen Fehler beim Laden des Editors gibt (wodurch der restliche Seiteaufbau verhindert wird), in der Konsole lässt sich aber nichts diesbezüglich finden.

Man kann zwar Text schreiben, aber aufgrund fehlender Buttons nicht abschicken, etc.
Betrifft übrigens nicht nur die Antwortbox, sondern auch den Editor bei PMs und beim Erstellen eines neuen Threads (daher liegts vermutlich am Editor).
Das Neuladen der Seite (Strg+F5, Shift+F5, Strg+R, Strg+Shift+R) und das Wechseln des Editors selbst in den Profileinstellungen hat nichts gebracht.

Browser ist der Chrome in Version 47.0.2526.80 m.

Das Problem besteht nicht immer, nur ab und zu. meist hilft nur, einige Minuten zu warten.
(das ist doch etwa kein Spamschutz, oder?  )


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2015)

Hast du irgendwelche Scriptblocker aktiviert/installiert?


----------



## RicoBrassers (16. Dezember 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Scriptblocker aktiviert/installiert?



Ja, Adblocker installiert, ist aber auf allen Subdomains von pcgameshardware.de deaktiviert.

Ein paar Minuten warten und dann Seite neuladen, dann funktionierts wieder, beim Scriptblocker müsste er das doch eigtl. generell nicht mehr laden?


Ebenfalls "mysteriös": Er scheint den Editor nicht zu laden (nur die HTML-TextArea) und hat Probleme, die restliche Seite darzustelllen (siehe Anhang aus der vorherigen Antwort): Wie man rechts am Scrollbalken erkennen kann, habe ich ganz heruntergescrollt, der Footer vom Forum (und alles, was nach dem Editor kommen müsste) fehlt. Wenn das das nächste Mal auftritt, schaue ich mal, was das Dokument so sagt. Also ob es ein "Render"-Fehler ist, oder ob der Rest vom HTML-Dokument nicht geladen wird (DOM-Fehler?).


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2015)

Möglicher DOM-Fehler im Zusammenhang mit geblockten Werbescripten.


----------



## RicoBrassers (16. Dezember 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Möglicher DOM-Fehler im Zusammenhang mit geblockten Werbescripten.



Wie gesagt: AdBlocker ist *deaktiviert*, aber ich kanns gerne nochmal überprüfen, wenn das Problem wieder auftritt.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hallo ZAM,  etwas an den Größen für im Post eingebundene Bilder zu ändern? 

Seit langem schon stört mich der riesige Sprung zwischen den Stufen "Mittelgroß" und "Groß".  

Ich hätte gerne eine Größe dazwischen ...   
Bei "Mittelgroß" ist das Bild noch sehr klein,  bei "Groß"  füllt es schon fast den Bildschirm aus.  

Oder bin ich der einzige mit der Meinung, dass etwas dazwischen angenehm wäre ?


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hallo ZAM,  etwas an den Größen für im Post eingebundene Bilder zu ändern?
> 
> Seit langem schon stört mich der riesige Sprung zwischen den Stufen "Mittelgroß" und "Groß".
> 
> ...



Kannst du da mal ein Beispiel machen? Ich weiss nicht ganz was du meinst, also die Bilder in der Vorschau, die man erst anklicken muss?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Dezember 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal ein Beispiel machen? Ich weiss nicht ganz was du meinst, also die Bilder in der Vorschau, die man erst anklicken muss?



Wenn du einen Beitrag mit Bildern schreibst, kannst du auswählen in welcher Größe diese dargestellt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Beitrag mit Bildern schreibst, kannst du auswählen in welcher Größe diese dargestellt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe dieses Fenster noch nie gesehen


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Dezember 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe dieses Fenster noch nie gesehen



Hast du in über 5000 Beiträgen noch nie ein Bild gepostet ?!


----------



## BigBubby (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich habs auch noch nicht bewusst gesehen und schon einige Bilder gepostet


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Dezember 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich habs auch noch nicht bewusst gesehen und schon einige Bilder gepostet



Wie habt ihr denn bisher eure Bilder skaliert und ausgerichtet? 


Ich muss zugeben, mittlerweile ist diese Möglichkeit auch nicht mehr so offensichtlich.  Man öffnet das Fenster, in dem man einen Doppelklick auf das Bild im Editor macht.  Früher wurde wenigstens ein roter Stift über das Bild gelegt wenn man mit dem Cursor darüber geschwebt hat,  heute weist da nichts mehr drauf hin.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn bisher eure Bilder skaliert und ausgerichtet?



Wozu skalieren und ausrichten?
Einfach hochladen und fertig.

Ich kriege jetzt alle Nasenlang einen Server Fehler, wenn ich eine Pinnwand Nachricht speichern will.
Ich muss sie dann auf 2-3 Zeilen kürzen, bzw. teilen, damit ich den Text speichern kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hast du in über 5000 Beiträgen noch nie ein Bild gepostet ?!



Doch aber dieses Fenster ist bei mir  trotzdem noch nie aufgetaucht.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu skalieren und ausrichten?
> Einfach hochladen und fertig.


In manchen Threads habe ich aber schon einen gewissen Anspruch an die Optik des Beitrags.


----------



## Quat (2. Januar 2016)

He verdammt!
Dieses Jahr beginnt ja toll! Safari vom iPad und das Forum wollen nicht mehr!
Gestern, noch alles schön, naja nicht alles aber immerhin ging es noch. Heute nix mehr!
Seiten werden geladen aber nicht angezeigt. Schreiben ist genauso ein Krampf, selbst mit OperaMini, seit Heute.
Was is'n geändert worden?
Macht das wieder weg!


----------



## Magogan (2. Januar 2016)

Ich bekomme mit Google Chrome für Android immer Fehler 500, allerdings keine Fehlerseite, sondern offenbar nur den HTTP-Status 500 ohne Content (zumindest sehe ich die Fehlermeldung von Google Chrome), wenn ich mich im Forum einlogge. Wenn ich die Cookies lösche, geht es, aber der Fehler tritt wieder auf, sobald ich mich einlogge. Das geht schon das ganze Jahr so!!!!1


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2016)

Im wp hatte bekomme ich mobile auch nur eine leere seite. Stell ich auf desktop krieg ich die mobile Seite (Forum)


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Stell ich auf desktop krieg ich die mobile Seite (Forum)


Häää?   

Das macht wirklich wenig Sinn ...


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2016)

Nah ich glaube das ist nen bug im mobile Browser. Der kriegts nicht ganz hin


----------



## stoepsel (3. Januar 2016)

Moin zusammen..
habe seit Gestern auch das Problem, dass das Forum auf dem Handy ( Eierphone 6 ), nur als WhitePage angezeigt wird. Die Main von PCGH geht ganz normal - sobald ich aber einen Thread oder das Forum selbst öffnen will, läd die Seite zwar, aber was man sieht ist blanko!


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2016)

Bei mir fing es exakt am 1.1 an


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2016)

Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-forum-nicht-mehr-moeglich-2.html#post7939709


----------



## stoepsel (6. Januar 2016)

Jetzt geht's gerade wieder am Handy! So lassen, bitte!


----------



## MF13 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich kann am Handy keine Dateiannhänge hochladen, die nötige Option fehlt einfach, auch im erweiterten Editor. Deshalb muss ich Bbilder extern hochladen, aber wenn ich sie dann mit dem IMG-BBCode einbinde, werden nur Links angezeigt. 
Ein Wechsel auf die Desktopversion geht “dank“ des respponsive Designs auch nicht, die Auflösung des Handys (Huawei P8) kannn ich ja nicht auf Knopfdruck erhöhen.
Ich sehe auch keinen Grund,weshalb an bom Handy aus keine Bilder an Postings anhängenn sollte...


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

dass nur Links angezeigt werden kann 2 Ursachen haben.
1. Das Forum liefert ggfs. aus Volumen-Gründen bei Mobilgeräten keine Bilder aus.
2. (das vermute ich eher) Du nutzt keinen Hoster, der hier freigegeben ist für Bildeinbindungen.

Dass das Forum für dein Mobilgerät keinen Upload anbietet können wir leider nicht beeinflussen, dass ist wohl dann eine Vorgabe vom Forenhersteller, oder eine Option, die ich momentan nicht finde.


----------



## MF13 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich nutze abload.de. Warum dieser Hoster nicht freigegeben seiin sollte, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, es sei denn, externe Hoster sibd generell nicht freigegeben.

“Volumengrüünde“ können nicht stimmen, weil andere Bilder sehr wohl angezeigt werden. Und jeder sollte wissen, dass das Aufrufen eines “Bilderthreads“ ins Datenvolumen geht, wennn man nicht im WLAN hängt.

VBulletin unterstützt sehr wohl Dateianhängge auch auf Handys. Wie es im ACP eingestellt wird, weiß ich nicht, ich nutze für meine Seite WBB und kein VB.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ich nutze abload.de. Warum dieser Hoster nicht freigegeben seiin sollte, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, es sei denn, externe Hoster sibd generell nicht freigegeben.


Müsste ich nachschauen, jedes Forum hier hat seine Eigenheiten, was das angeht. Dazu kann dir PCGH_Stephan sicher mehr sagen. 



> “Volumengrüünde“ können nicht stimmen


Darum auch 2 genannte Möglichkeiten. 



> VBulletin unterstützt sehr wohl Dateianhängge auch auf Handys.


Klar, aber am besten wählst du dazu auch den WYSIWYG-Editor in deinen Einstellungen vorher aus.  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## MF13 (13. Januar 2016)

Was hat der Wysiwyg-Editor jetzt mit Dateianhängen zu tun?


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2016)

das handling mit jenen ist anders
(besser -> direkter)


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Was hat der Wysiwyg-Editor jetzt mit Dateianhängen zu tun?


Der bietet die Option für den Upload.



Rarek schrieb:


> das handling mit jenen ist anders
> (besser -> direkter)


Auf was bezieht sich das jetzt?


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2016)

das bezieht sich auf den comment drüber 
(oder ist der Upload ganz verwehrt mit den anderen?)


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> das bezieht sich auf den comment drüber
> (oder ist der Upload ganz verwehrt mit den anderen?)


Der normale Editor hat gar keine Steuer-Symbole, das ist das Problem hier


----------



## MF13 (13. Januar 2016)

Scheinbar ist er mit den anderen ganz verwehrt, mit dem Wysiwyg-Editor hat es jetzt funtkioniert. Danke!

Und ich hatte bisher den Erweiteten Editor, also mit Steuersymbolen aber ohne Wysiwyg. Da hat es auch niccht funktioniert.

Aber versteh mal einer VBulletin...


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2016)

ach es gibt noch nen 3.? oh....
ich kenne nur erweitert (als normal) und den anderen mit dem Buchstabensalat als namen


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Aber versteh mal einer VBulletin...


Das kenne ich .... *g*


----------



## MF13 (19. Januar 2016)

Ich kann hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/398777-atelco-computer-ag-ist-insolvent-20.html die letzte Seite, Seite 21, nicht öffnen. Wenn ich auf "21" klicke, oder manuell die "20" im Link durch "21" ersetze, lande ich immer wieder auf Seite 20.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2016)

Ich habe da nur 7 Seiten. Was für eine Post-Anzahl-pro-Thread hast du eingestellt? (damit ich das reproduzieren kann).


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2016)

Sowas ist mir schon bei unterschiedlichen Threads aufgefallen.
Da wird eine Seite angezeigt, bzw. Anzahl an Seiten, die ich nicht erreichen kann.
Bei mir ist alles auf Standard, Browser ist Chrome.


----------



## MF13 (20. Januar 2016)

habe alles auf Standard gestellt, Bowser ist Firefox. Diese ominöse Seite 21 verschwand dann wieder, der letzte Beitrag war dann wieder auf Seite 20 zu sehen.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2016)

Passiert das auch bei neueren Threads oder nur bei schon seit Monaten/Jahren bestehenden?
Wir hatten das schon mal, da war es ein Caching-Problem nach der Umstellung auf das neue SEO-System des Forums. Das hatte da die alten Werte nicht richtig verarbeitet.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Januar 2016)

Ich habe das auch schon beobachtet und scheinbar wurden jedesmal Posts im Thread gelöscht (nicht nur ausgeblendet), in diesem Fall hat ein gewisse Wartungsdrohne den Anti-Spam-Hammer geschwungen 
Vermutung: Die Forendatenbank und der Client-Browser passen danach nicht mehr zu sammen man versucht auf eine Seite des Threads zuzugreifen, die es gar nicht mehr gibt. Vielleicht reicht schon Strg+F5, um das Problem zu beseitigen.


----------



## Quat (20. Januar 2016)

... oder Alt+F4 ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Januar 2016)

Alt+F4 ist ein etwas zu großer Kaliber, um einen Ladefehler loszuwerden. Da reicht Win+M.


----------



## MF13 (21. Januar 2016)

Also ich würde es eher über die Kommandozeile probieren. So etwas wie shutdown /s /t 0 funktioniert immer, selbst wenn sogar das Startmenü nicht mehr geladen werden will


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Januar 2016)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwo die meist geliketen Beiträge des Forums sehen? Oder die meist geliketen Beiträge eines Users? Oder sich irgendwie die Anzahl der Likes hier links im Profilüberblick anzeigen lassen?

Wenn das drei Mal "Nein" ist, lässt sich mMn die Like-Funktion definitiv noch ausbauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Januar 2016)

So weit ich weiß,  ist das ein dreifaches "Nein".  

Wobei es nach meiner Erinnerung mal anders war.  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es mal einen Reiter "Gefällt-Mir"s  im Profil. Warum der weg ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß,  ist das ein dreifaches "Nein".
> 
> Wobei es nach meiner Erinnerung mal anders war.  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es mal einen Reiter "Gefällt-Mir"s  im Profil. Warum der weg ist, weiß ich nicht.



Also bei mir ist der noch da: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist der noch da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, der Reiter ist noch da. Aber die Statistik fehlt, die dort auch mal drin stand.  Beispielsweise die Anzahl der gegebenen und erhaltenen Likes.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Reiter ist noch da. Aber die Statistik fehlt, die dort auch mal drin stand.  Beispielsweise die Anzahl der gegebenen und erhaltenen Likes.



Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst, erinnere mich auch daran mal eine Statistik dafür gesehen zu haben, hat es nicht funktioniert ZAM??


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Ich kenne nur diesen Link.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/thanks.php


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Januar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ich kann am Handy keine Dateiannhänge hochladen, die nötige Option fehlt einfach, auch im erweiterten Editor. Deshalb muss ich Bbilder extern hochladen, aber wenn ich sie dann mit dem IMG-BBCode einbinde, werden nur Links angezeigt.
> Ein Wechsel auf die Desktopversion geht “dank“ des respponsive Designs auch nicht, die Auflösung des Handys (Huawei P8) kannn ich ja nicht auf Knopfdruck erhöhen.
> Ich sehe auch keinen Grund,weshalb an bom Handy aus keine Bilder an Postings anhängenn sollte...



das einzige was geht ist im Vorbereitungsforum ein Thread zu erstellen. Dort gehts komischerweise. Dann einfach rüberkopieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur diesen Link.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/thanks.php


Woher hast du den sowas? Freut mich aber das ich auf Platz 2 bin von "Gegeben", tja, gern geschehen ihr bekommt noch mehr von mir.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Den Link hatte Alk mal gepostet.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...642-ion-hat-seine-10k-voll-3.html#post7943319


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Woher hast du den sowas? Freut mich aber das ich auf Platz 2 bin von "Gegeben", tja, gern geschehen ihr bekommt noch mehr von mir.



Ich erklär es gerne öfter: 

Wenn man einen Beitrag findet der genug Likes hat um "und x weiteren gefällt das"  zu schreiben,  bekommt man dort einen Link für alle Nutzer die geliked haben.  Und von dort kommt man auch in die allgemeine Statistik.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Ja, links oben auf den "Gefällt mir Statistik" Button klicken.


----------



## Ion (24. Januar 2016)

Täglich entferne ich Doppelposts diverser User.
Diese sind aber nicht gewollt und scheinbar durch das System erstellt, denn sie enthalten exakt den gleichen Inhalt.

Das Problem ist mMn bekannt und nicht erst seit gestern ..
Passiert etwas in der Richtung?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ZAM kannst du mir bestätigen das es momentan keinen Bug gibt das automatisch Doppelte Threads erstellt werden? In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Doppelthreads entweder es ist ein technischer oder menschlicher Bug dafür verantwortlich.





ZAM schrieb:


> Eine Änderung in der Matrix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kann es auch sein das wenn der User die Seite nach den erstellen des Threads neulädt weil nach dem klicken auf Thread erstellen die Seite nicht geladen wurde?





ZAM schrieb:


> Im zweiten Thread steht seine Fehlerberschreibung. Die ist aber auch nicht reproduzierbar .. "Server antwortet nicht" ist halt nicht so einfach mal zu provozieren. ^^ Aber wir beobachten das.





Ion schrieb:


> Täglich entferne ich Doppelposts diverser User.
> Diese sind aber nicht gewollt und scheinbar durch das System erstellt, denn sie enthalten exakt den gleichen Inhalt.
> 
> Das Problem ist mMn bekannt und nicht erst seit gestern ..
> Passiert etwas in der Richtung?



Ion du meinst sicher sowas wie ich schon vor Ewigkeiten hier geschrieben habe, oberhalb deines Zitats noch das was ich mit ZAM damals besprochen hatte, also er weiss das es vorhanden ist nur so einfach ist es nicht zu beheben.
Bei mir tauchen Doppelposts oder Doppelte Threads schon länger nicht mehr auf aber kann sein das ich nur Glück hatte.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Januar 2016)

Diese Doppel-Posts entstehen nach meinem Wissen gerne mal in Verbindung mit schlechten Übertragungen. 

Eigentlich sollte die Regel, dass man nur alle 15 Sekunden im selben Thread posten kann, das unterbinden.  Da sie das nicht tut, liegt der Fehler wohl irgendwo in der Sicherung der Übertragung auf beim Server.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Täglich entferne ich Doppelposts diverser User.
> Diese sind aber nicht gewollt und scheinbar durch das System erstellt, denn sie enthalten exakt den gleichen Inhalt.
> 
> Das Problem ist mMn bekannt und nicht erst seit gestern ..
> Passiert etwas in der Richtung?



Bei mir ist das so, dass das System beim Abschicken nicht reagiert. Dann passt Sekunden lang nichts und plötzlich ist mein Post doppelt vorhanden.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das so, dass das System beim Abschicken nicht reagiert. Dann passt Sekunden lang nichts und plötzlich ist mein Post doppelt vorhanden.



Jetzt weiss ich wie du zu 61k Beiträgen gekommen bist, du hast nur die hälfte davon geschrieben.


----------



## taks (3. Februar 2016)

Kurz Frage:
Werden nur zukünftige Beiträge von Ignorierten Benutzern ausgeblendet oder alle?


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2016)

Es werden alle Beiträge des/der Ignorierten ausgeblendet.


----------



## taks (3. Februar 2016)

Fehler gefunden: Hab die "Wirklich ignorieren" Frage übersehen. 
Sorry


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass das immer noch so ist, dass wenn ich auf ein Profil eines Users gehe, ich nicht auf seiner Pinnwand lande, sondern hier und da auf die "gefällt mir" Seite.
Ich dachte, dass das inzwischen gefixt ist?


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2016)

Hast du ein Beispiel für das Profil parat?


----------



## Quat (8. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass das immer noch so ist, dass wenn ich auf ein Profil eines Users gehe, ich nicht auf seiner Pinnwand lande, sondern hier und da auf die "gefällt mir" Seite.
> Ich dachte, dass das inzwischen gefixt ist?


Ich lande auf deiner Pinnwand. Mußte ich doch gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Ich lande auf deiner Pinnwand. Mußte ich doch gleich mal ausprobieren.



Ich ebenfalls  also der Fehler ist bei mir nicht reproduzierbar aber kann sein das es selten auftritt und deshalb nicht jeder sowas bemerkt.


----------



## Ion (8. Februar 2016)

Ich will euch ja nicht fertig machen, aber wenn ich auf ein Profil klicke, komme ich zuerst auf die "Über mich" Seite


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht fertig machen, aber wenn ich auf ein Profil klicke, komme ich zuerst auf die "Über mich" Seite



Wie kannst du mich bloss so fertig machen Ion???  Interessant aber, wenn ich auf mein eigenes Profil klicke lande ich bei Gefällt mir, klicke ich auf ein anderes lande ich auf der Pinnwand.


----------



## Laudian (8. Februar 2016)

Ich lande bei Ion auf der Pinnwand, bei Gamer090 auf "Gefällt mir" und bei Quat auf "Über mich".

Schon merkwürdig ^^


----------



## Quat (8. Februar 2016)

Abwechslung pur! Auch nicht schlecht!
 .... hmmm ....und Heute mal ....? ... und bei der! .... und bei dem!
Na ZAM da fang mal an, bitte bei jedem User einzeln! ... und mit Ticket! ... und Revision!
Es pressiert mein Lieber!


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich lande bei Ion auf der Pinnwand, bei Gamer090 auf "Gefällt mir" und bei Quat auf "Über mich".
> 
> Schon merkwürdig ^^



Ich vermute das Quat die Pinnwand deaktiviert hat bei dir und ihm lande ich auch bei Über mich, deine Pinnwand sehe ich auch nicht, also du hast sie auch deaktiviert nehme ich an?


----------



## Quat (9. Februar 2016)

Ich glaub das hab ich irgendwann tatsächlich mal getan.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2016)

Sind alles Eure Einstellungen


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du ein Beispiel für das Profil parat?



Ja. Hier.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/105406-gysi1901.html
Da lande ich auf die Gefällt mir Ecke.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Hier.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/105406-gysi1901.html
> Da lande ich auf die Gefällt mir Ecke.



Ich auch  das Forum macht mir langsam Angst, es verändert sich ständig von selbst.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Es ist kein Bug, es ist so gewollt.


----------



## Quat (10. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sind alles Eure Einstellungen


IMMER ALLES auf den User schieben!


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> IMMER ALLES auf den User schieben!



Im Zweifelsfall 
Ich schau heute mal, ob ich was finde. Aber ich fürchte das ist ein Umleitungsproblem im SEO-Modul.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2016)

Das war mal tricky. Die falschen Aufrufe stehen irgendwie im Cache des SEO-Moduls. Reverse Engineering ist ein Krampf. ^^


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn jetzt passiert? 
Wenn ich einen "gefällt mir" Klick bekommen habe, lande ich nicht bei "gefällt mir" sondern auf meiner Pinnwand.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt passiert?
> Wenn ich einen "gefällt mir" Klick bekommen habe, lande ich nicht bei "gefällt mir" sondern auf meiner Pinnwand.



Ist mir auch gerade passiert  ich sag doch, das Forum LEBT!


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Ja, ein neues Feature. 
Herrlich.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2016)

Kann ich nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Also, gestern war das noch nicht. 

Ich kriege einen Gefüllt mir Klick.
Also schau ich auf die Benachrichtigungen und kicke dort drauf.
Aber anstatt jetzt bei der Gefällt mir Statistik auf meinem Profil zu landen, lande ich auf der Pinnwand.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2016)

Ach sch .. ich weiß warum. Das hatte ich vorhin testweise auskommentiert.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach sch .. ich weiß warum. Das hatte ich vorhin testweise auskommentiert.



Wie jetzt? Du wusstest es die ganze Zeit und hast uns nichts gesagt???


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2016)

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Likes-Problem arbeite ich aber momentan daran, das Plugin-Update so anzupassen, damit folgendes Feature endlich zurück kehren kann.  (Frühestens Montag).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MF13 (12. Februar 2016)

Ist eigentlich mal ein Wechsel der Forensoftware geplant?  Ich bin sicher, mti anderer Software als VBulletin häöttet ihr nicht solche Probleme


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. Februar 2016)

Schön zu sehen wie viel Arbeit die PCGH in ihr Forum steckt, weiter so


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich mal ein Wechsel der Forensoftware geplant?


In diesem Jahrhundert vermutlich nicht mehr.



> Ich bin sicher, mti anderer Software als VBulletin häöttet ihr nicht solche Probleme


HAHAHAHAHAHA, der war gut.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2016)

Die Top-Likes sind jetzt eingebaut. Aber die Entwickler des Addons müssen dringend noch mal an ihr Query ran (Hinweis habe ich in deren Forum gepostet). 
Threads brauchten durch den neuen Button bis zu 12 Sekunden zum Aufruf/Aufbau. Ich habe die Anfrage jetzt auf 90ms gesenkt. :B
Außerdem hat es keinen Gesamt-Counter angezeigt, sondern nur die Gesamtsumme der 5 Preview-Einträge ...


----------



## cryon1c (15. Februar 2016)

*Komischer Fehler.*

Wenn ich meine Antwort auf diesen Thread posten will, passiert es:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ndesamt-fordert-angabe-der-lebensdauer-2.html

Ich kriege erstmal eine Warnung, das ich gefälligst alle 15Sekunden posten darf und nicht eher (obwohl ich da auch mal Kaffee holen war) und danach krieg ich nen 500er Error, egal ob ich antworten will oder nur die Vorschau aufrufe. 
Was ist das fürn Käse, vor allem weil alles funktioniert UND andere Leute da antworten?


----------



## Flipbo219 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH X - Serverfehler ?!*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich würde gerne in meinen Thread am PC einen Beitrag bearbeiten bzw. einen neuen erstellen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...cher/427574-ddr3-ram-netbook.html#post8036619

Allerdings bekomme ich die ganze Zeit auch die Meldung Serverfehler 500 und kann nichts machen. Auch übers Handy oder über Tapatalt kann bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen.
Außerdem bekomme ich jedes Mal die Meldung möchten sie diese Seite verlassen wenn ich dann den Beitrag speichern oder erstellen will. 
Anschließend werde ich dann auf die erweiterte Beitragserstellung geleitet und dann erscheint die Meldung Serverfehler 500.

Auch habe ich die Option den gespeicherten Text wiederherzustellen und auch darüber kann ich keinen Beitrag erstellen...

Was kann ich da tun?


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2016)

Nach einem Update des SEO-Addons generieren die Thread-Daten aktuell alle neu. Das kann ein paar Stunden dauern, die fehlerhaften Daten sind aber vermutlich der Auslöser für das 500er-Problem bei einer bestimmten Darstellung von Beiträge pro Seite.

Ihr könnt es aber gern jetzt schon noch mal versuchen.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Februar 2016)

Nö motzt aktuell noch rum, da lass ich denen bissle Zeit. Hab übrigens auch bei PN denselben 500er Error erwischt.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2016)

Statusupdate dazu spätestens morgen früh nochmal wäre super.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Statusupdate dazu spätestens morgen früh nochmal wäre super.



Kriegste noch mal um Mitternacht rum bzw wenn ich mal beschließe, pennen zu gehen.
Aktuell funzt bei mir weder der verlinkte Thread noch PN an einen bestimmten User. 
Sowohl Inhalt als auch Thema wurden geändert, auch nen anderen Browser mit frischem Login benutzt (keine Cookies von euch da druff) - nüscht. Will net.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Februar 2016)

Huch was ist das denn, ein Like-Zähler für Threads?
Gute Idee!


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2016)

Problem kann nichts im forum posten es kommt immer 


"Entschuldigung, aber Sie können nur alle 15 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Sie müssen noch 14 Sekunden warten, bevor Sie einen neuen Beitrag erstellen können."

hier gehts jetzt oo


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2016)

teste


----------



## Quat (15. Februar 2016)

Geht doch! Oder hast'e  die Zeile "hochgebeamt?


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2016)

Keine Panik. Wie gesagt, Feedback zu dem 500er-Problem ab morgen früh wäre gut. 

Die Updates der jeweiligen Addons testen wir vorher, aber das Live-Forum verhält sich gern mal anders, als das Test-Forum.


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2016)

ja hier rall ich null, wenn ich hier was posten will 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1783.html#post8037381

 leitet der immer wierte und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung, versthe ich irgendwie gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Februar 2016)

Ich kann keinen Thread mehr erstellen, ich bekomme immer die Meldung dass ein Serverfehler vorliegt.


----------



## cryon1c (16. Februar 2016)

Sobald ich einen vollen Link per PN versenden mag, also "http : // www" - krieg ich nen 500er Error.
Hab den besagten Teil entfernt - geht raus. Was ist das für schwarze Magie hier? Missglückter Spamfilter?


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

Ok, danke für das Feedback. Bin dran.


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2016)

armer zam... einmal kurz nen Feature wieder reaktiviert, noch en paar updates gefahr'n und schon füllt sich das Forum aus 'n ander


----------



## Meroveus (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dauernd Fehlermeldung im Forum (Möchten Sie diese Seite wirklich verlassen?)*

Jedes mal wenn ich bei einem Post etwas verlinken will, will er die Seite verlassen, dann kommt der erweiterte Modus, wo steht das ich noch 15 Sekunden warten muss (Fehler sie können nur alle 15 Sekunden einen Post erstellen), wenn ich dann auf antworten drücke (nach ablauf der 15 Sekunden), kommt Server Fehler 500 mit der folgenden Bezeichnung:

Beim Abrufen von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=427646 ist auf der Website ein Fehler aufgetreten. Möglicherweise wird sie gerade gewartet oder ist falsch konfiguriert.
Laden Sie die Webseite erneut.
Klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche zum erneuten Laden, um die für das Laden der Seite erforderlichen Daten erneut zu senden.


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dauernd Fehlermeldung im Forum (Möchten Sie diese Seite wirklich verlassen?)*



Rarek schrieb:


> armer zam... einmal kurz nen Feature wieder reaktiviert, noch en paar updates gefahr'n und schon füllt sich das Forum aus 'n ander


Wäre alles kein Problem, wenn sich das Live-Forum genau so verhalten würde, wie das Testforum. Wir spielen keine Updates ein, ohne die da vorher getestet zu haben. ^^



Meroveus schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich bei einem Post etwas verlinken will, will er die Seite verlassen, dann kommt der erweiterte Modus, wo steht das ich noch 15 Sekunden warten muss (Fehler sie können nur alle 15 Sekunden einen Post erstellen), wenn ich dann auf antworten drücke (nach ablauf der 15 Sekunden), kommt Server Fehler 500 mit der folgenden Bezeichnung:
> 
> Beim Abrufen von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=427646 ist auf der Website ein Fehler aufgetreten. Möglicherweise wird sie gerade gewartet oder ist falsch konfiguriert.
> Laden Sie die Webseite erneut.
> Klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche zum erneuten Laden, um die für das Laden der Seite erforderlichen Daten erneut zu senden.



Ich habe den Beitrag mal in den korrekten Thread verschoben. 
Passiert das JETZT immer noch?


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2016)

... du hast die Likes gelöscht 

aber inner übersicht im Profil habe ich 7 Seiten "keine Einträge" ^^


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ... du hast die Likes gelöscht



Argh.  Falsche Tabelle truncated. Bin dran ...


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

Likes sind wieder da, leider mit 14 Stunden Datenverlust. Ich hatte gestern Nachmittag ein Backup der Tabelle gemacht.  Sorry.

Ich bräuchte aber noch mal Meldungen bzgl. des 500er und den 15 Sekunden Postsperre, ob das immer noch auftritt.


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2016)

also mein like von 9:55 ist noch da... 
war die eventuell doch aktueller?


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> also mein like von 9:55 ist noch da...
> war die eventuell doch aktueller?



Das ist der Cache, das verschwindet ggfs. noch.


----------



## Flipbo219 (16. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte aber noch mal Meldungen bzgl. des 500er und den 15 Sekunden Postsperre, ob das immer noch auftritt.



Habe das Problem immer noch.


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Habe das Problem immer noch.



Wo genau?


----------



## Flipbo219 (16. Februar 2016)

In diesem Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...cher/427574-ddr3-ram-netbook.html#post8036955

Wenn ich antworten möchte, kommt 'möchten sie diese Seite verlassen --> Bestätigen --> 15 Sek. --> 500er Fehlermeldung'.


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

Toll. Immer wenn man einen Beitrag mit einem Link postet, kommt ein PHP-Fehler (den ihr nicht seht), der natürlich einen Fehler 500 erzeugt. 
Das ist ein Fehler, den ich nicht direkt beheben kann, weil er zudem keinen Sinn ergibt (Script findet eine Klasse nicht, trotz korrekter namespace-Definition). Ich fürchte ich muss das SEO-Modul ggfs. erst mal abschalten.

*Edit* Oder ich repariere die Sch... einfach wieder selbst, wie eben geschehen. Weiße Seiten und 500er-Fehler sollten(!) weg sein. Wenn nicht, bitte immer her mit dem Feedback.


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2016)

wenn man nicht alles selbst macht...


----------



## Ion (16. Februar 2016)

Bekomme beim direkt verlinken von Posts und beim öffnen des Mod-Panels nen "404" Fehler.


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

Argh, ja, weil ich den SEO-Addon-Kram gerade nochmal neu eingespielt habe, natürlich ohne meine Anpassung.
Moment, das ist gleich wieder weg.

*Edit* Geht wieder.


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

Und? Keine 500er mehr, oder?


----------



## Flipbo219 (16. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und? Keine 500er mehr, oder?



Jupp funktioniert. Danke.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und? Keine 500er mehr, oder?



Ich weiß gar nicht, worum es ging, aber Doppelposts gehen immer.


----------



## Meroveus (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dauernd Fehlermeldung im Forum (Möchten Sie diese Seite wirklich verlassen?)*



ZAM schrieb:


> Wäre alles kein Problem, wenn sich das Live-Forum genau so verhalten würde, wie das Testforum. Wir spielen keine Updates ein, ohne die da vorher getestet zu haben. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal gucken, wenn es geht ist das hier http://img22.dreamies.de/img/67/b/i79dkz93nor.gif für dich


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, worum es ging, aber Doppelposts gehen immer.


Was ich nicht reproduzieren kann, kann ich leider auch nicht fixen.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2016)

bei mir funktioniert das heute wider Oo aan beiden PCs


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert das heute wider Oo aan beiden PCs



Erklärungen dazu habe ich ja gegeben.  Hatte nichts mit lokalen Problemen auf Euren PCs zu tun.


----------



## cryon1c (16. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Erklärungen dazu habe ich ja gegeben.  Hatte nichts mit lokalen Problemen auf Euren PCs zu tun.



Yep. Aber auf so was muss man erst kommen, ich hab das durch Zufall entdeckt, nach dem ich kapiert habe das meine Posts ohne einen Link durchgehen, aber sobald da die üblichen Bestandteile von einem vollen Link (also http://www.) drine waren - 500er abgekriegt. Dachte zuerst an einen missglückten Spamfilter, der Links rausfischen sollte und etwas zu beherzt antritt..


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber auf so was muss man erst kommen, ich hab das durch Zufall entdeckt, nach dem ich kapiert habe das meine Posts ohne einen Link durchgehen



Da ging es dir wie mir *g*


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2016)

ZAM wurde die Liste mit den neusten Threads auf der Main deaktiviert? Zwischen User News und beliebteste Meldungen war diese Liste vorzufinden oder wurde die entfernt und kommt nicht mehr ?

EDIT: Seit ein paar Minuten ist das Forum sehr langsam bei mir und habe bei 2 Browsern lange gebraucht bis ich auf die Seite verbinden konnte.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ZAM wurde die Liste mit den neusten Threads auf der Main deaktiviert? Zwischen User News und beliebteste Meldungen war diese Liste vorzufinden oder wurde die entfernt und kommt nicht mehr ?


Bzgl.  Seitenbestückung fragst du leider den Falschen. Es hat sich an der Forenstruktur nichts geändert, demzufolge kann das nur jemand entfernt haben (Redaktion).



> EDIT: Seit ein paar Minuten ist das Forum sehr langsam bei mir und habe bei 2 Browsern lange gebraucht bis ich auf die Seite verbinden konnte.


Das Lag an keinem der Updates. Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Sollte aber aktuell nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2016)

Ok, noch ein Nachtrag zu den User-News. 
Das RSS-Feed hatte rumgesponnen. Sollte aber mittlerweile wieder laufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2016)

...   es gibt einen RSS-Feed?


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ...   es gibt einen RSS-Feed?



Hat jedes VB,

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/external.php?type=RSS2


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2016)

Tut mir leid,  ich glaube ich bin noch zu neu hier


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Februar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid,  ich glaube ich bin noch zu neu hier



Ich dachte auch das es hier kein RSS Feed gibt also bist nicht der einzige der das nicht wusste


----------



## Ion (18. Februar 2016)

Aktuell lassen sich keine Einträge auf der Pinnwand machen, egal welcher User.
Was ist denn da schon wieder los?

(Win 7, Firefox)


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2016)

Laut Test auf deiner Seite gehts


----------



## Ion (18. Februar 2016)

Ja bei dir klappts jetzt auch ..
dann weiß ich es auch nicht. 

Weil hier geht es nicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/18795-altair94.html


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2016)

Was ich mich dabei immer Frage:   Wie kann sich sowas eigentlich zwischen einzelnen Accounts abweichend verhalten?   Sollten die nicht technisch gesehen alle identisch sein und auf denselben Code zugreifen?


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja bei dir klappts jetzt auch ..
> dann weiß ich es auch nicht.
> 
> Weil hier geht es nicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/18795-altair94.html



Möglicherweise hat jemand die Pinnwand deaktiviert???  Sowas kann jeder selber in den Einstellungen des Profils und nicht jeder will Einträge auf der Pinnwand.


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja bei dir klappts jetzt auch ..
> dann weiß ich es auch nicht.
> 
> Weil hier geht es nicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/18795-altair94.html



Klar, da ist auch die Pinnwand deaktiviert.


----------



## Ion (19. Februar 2016)

Das erklärt einiges 
Wusste gar nicht das sowas möglich ist.


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2016)

Die RSS-Feeds kann man übrigens auch definieren. Also wenn man bspw. eins für ein bestimmtes Unterforum haben will (man benötigt die Foren-ID). Die* Foren-ID* entnehmt ihr der URL des jeweiligen Forums. Bsp.:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/*95
> *


Die könnt ihr dann folgendermaßen anwenden:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/external.php?type=RSS2&forumid=*95
> *


Dann zeigt das Feed nur die Updates des Komplette-Rechner-Forums.

Das geht auch mit mehreren Foren-IDs. Bsp.:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/external.php?type=RSS2forumid*s*=*95,47
> *


Dann enthält das Feed noch zusätzlich die Updates aus dem Monitore-Forum.

etc.

Type  beschreibt übrigens das Output-Format. Hier gibt es JS (als Funktion, warum auch immer), RSS,  RSS2 und XML.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich auf mein Profil klicke, lande ich nicht auf der Pinnwand, sondern wieder auf der "gefällt mir" Karte.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf mein Profil klicke, lande ich nicht auf der Pinnwand, sondern wieder auf der "gefällt mir" Karte.



Weshalb haben wir beide immer die selben Probleme zur selben Zeit??


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf mein Profil klicke, lande ich nicht auf der Pinnwand, sondern wieder auf der "gefällt mir" Karte.


ARGH - Why? .,. Sch' gugge.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Weshalb haben wir beide immer die selben Probleme zur selben Zeit??


Das ist wenn dann immer ein globales Ding. ^^


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Klicke ich jetzt auf mein Profil, lande ich auf "über mich" aber nicht auf der Pinnwand.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klicke ich jetzt auf mein Profil, lande ich auf "über mich" aber nicht auf der Pinnwand.



Das ist jetzt ein neues Spiel, jeden Tag landest du woanders


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2016)

Spooky 
Geht wieder.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Ja, jetzt geht es wieder.
Mal sehen, wie lange es anhält. Ich teste es täglich.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2016)

Könnte durchaus wieder auftauchen. Das ist irgendein abgef*ckt*s Caching-Problem vom SEO-Addon.


----------



## max00 (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

gibt es derzeit evtl. ein Problem mit Character-Encoding in Thread-Titeln?
Ist mir jetzt gerade bei meiner User-News zur Oculus Rift aufgefallen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-sterreich-und-schweiz-ma-glich-new-post.html
und auch hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...rt-online-vrmmorpg-angeka-ndigt-new-post.html

Im Post selbst passt dann (zumindest bei mir) das Encoding wieder.

mfg
Marco


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Februar 2016)

max00 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
> 
> ...



Kann es bestätigen bei mir passiert das auch bist also nicht der einzige.


----------



## Quat (23. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kann es bestätigen bei mir passiert das auch bist also nicht der einzige.


Du hast doch nur 'n Virus in deiner schweizer Tastatur, Mensch!
Mußt'e doch kennen, das flüchtig aversive Umlaut-Tastatur-Virus.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Februar 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Du hast doch nur 'n Virus in deiner schweizer Tastatur, Mensch!
> Mußt'e doch kennen, das flüchtig aversive Umlaut-Tastatur-Virus.



Falsch!  Ich habe Deutsches Layout weil ÄÖÜ sonst nur mit Caps Lock gross geschrieben werden können.  Beim Schweizer Layout sind da zusätzlich noch diverse e mit ` in verschiedenen Richtungen.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

Huhu,

ob das was mit dem Layout zu tun hat würde ich jetzt nicht beschreien.
Aufgefallen ist uns das durchaus, aber das war jetzt so selten, dass es nicht reproduzierbar war. Vor allem im User-News-Forum scheint das zu passieren. Wichtige Fragen hierzu, (nur!) wenn Euch das wieder passiert - Bitte alle Beantworten.

- Von wo aus startet ihr den neuen Thread? (Quellseite)
- In welchem Unterforum ist das passiert?
- Welchen Browser (inklusive Version) habt ihr dabei genutzt?
- Habt ihr im Browser einen manuellen Zeichensatz eingestellt, statt automatischer Erkennung, wenn ja, welchen?  (Chrome: Weitere Tools -> Codierung -> Automatische Erkennung; Firefox: Ansicht -> Textkodierung; IE:  Ansicht -> Kodierung; Opera: Menü -> Seite -> Codierung)

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Ion (24. Februar 2016)

Meint ihr damit dieses Problem?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe das öfter in letzter Zeit.

Ich nutze Firefox 44.0.2 und die Textcodierung steht auf "Westlich" (ich hab die Einstellung noch nie verändert)


> Von wo aus startet ihr den neuen Thread? (Quellseite)


Die Frage verstehe ich leider nicht.
Ich klicke einfach auf das Unterforum.


Edit:
Was mir gerade auffällt:
Ich hab das auch auf anderen Seiten. Hat es also gar nichts mit dem Forum zutun?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2016)

Das Problem liegt nicht bei der Anzeige des Threads (siehe Bearbeiten-Funktion), sondern der Titel wird falsch erstellt. Deswegen ist es wichtig, wie und wo der Thread erstellt wird.

@ZAM: Mobile geprüft?
Besonders oft bemerke ich Fälle in den Külungsforen, wo es oft um Lüfter, Kühler, etc. geht.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Meint ihr damit dieses Problem?



Beantwortet leider alles nicht meine Fragen. Die brauche ich zum Reproduzieren.


----------



## keinnick (24. Februar 2016)

Warum ist da jetzt plötzlich oben links/mittig ein PCGHX-Logo mit Link zu: Gamesworld Ist das Absicht?

Edit: Nun ist es weg, bzw. ganz rechts und hat auch ein eigenes Logo.  Hat das irgendeinen tieferen Sinn?


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Februar 2016)

Jenes "Games-World"-Logo verzerrt in einer gewissen Zoom-Stufe (Strg+Mausrad) die Symbole:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 2 Zoom-Stufen kleiner als "Normal" im Firefox.


----------



## max00 (24. Februar 2016)

> - Von wo aus startet ihr den neuen Thread? (Quellseite)


Meinst du diesen Link?



> - In welchem Unterforum ist das passiert?


User-News




> - Welchen Browser (inklusive Version) habt ihr dabei genutzt?


Chromium 48 unter Antergos Linux



> - Habt ihr im Browser einen manuellen Zeichensatz eingestellt, statt automatischer Erkennung, wenn ja, welchen? (Chrome: Weitere Tools -> Codierung -> Automatische Erkennung; Firefox: Ansicht -> Textkodierung; IE: Ansicht -> Kodierung; Opera: Menü -> Seite -> Codierung)


Ja, muss aber Standardeinstellung sein.
Ist auf "Westeuropäisch (Windows-1252)" - warum auch immer so etwas heute noch eingestellt ist/wird....

mfg


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Jenes "Games-World"-Logo verzerrt in einer gewissen Zoom-Stufe (Strg+Mausrad) die Symbole:
> EDIT: 2 Zoom-Stufen kleiner als "Normal" im Firefox.



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das sind sogar mehr Zoomstufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das sind sogar mehr Zoomstufen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schieb mal das Browserfenster zusammen (da dürfte Zoomstufe egal sein). In dem Moment, wo die rechten Symbole (Kontrollzentrum etc.) an "Neues" andocken bis die rechten Symbole in einer Art Leiste verschwinden, passiert dieser Absatz.


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

warum funktioniert das pulldown menue in der hauptansicht so und braucht aber sobald man in einen Thread wechselt googles ajax?


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Schieb mal das Browserfenster zusammen (da dürfte Zoomstufe egal sein). In dem Moment, wo die rechten Symbole (Kontrollzentrum etc.) an "Neues" andocken bis die rechten Symbole in einer Art Leiste verschwinden, passiert dieser Absatz.


Ah, das sind nur ein paar Pixel in denen das passiert. Habe es den Pixelschubbsern weitergegeben. ^^


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> warum funktioniert das pulldown menue in der hauptansicht so und braucht aber sobald man in einen Thread wechselt googles ajax?


Wie meinen?


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

direkt auf er übersicht über's Forum (pcghx.de) funktioniert das puldown wenn ich über meinen Namen gehe
wenn ich dann aber in einem Thread wie diesem bin, muss ich erst die pcgh externen scripte aktiviren/erlauben (ajax.googleapis.com) um den selben Effekt zu erziehlen


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

Die jQuery-Zusatzeinbindung gehört zum Likes-Plugin, nicht zu unserem Menü. Wir ändern nicht einfach zwischendurch das Framework. ^^


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

aber ohne google funzt es nicht, das ist ja das verwunderliche wie ich finde


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

Nein, du killst mit der Blockade nur ein anderes Script, dass dann Fehler "schmeißt" und das Topmenü damit blockiert. Da ist nichts verwunderlich.


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

interessant...


----------



## Laudian (24. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube zwar, dass es vorher auch schon so war...
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass der Abstand zwischen Briefsymbol und Glocke und Zahnrad in der menüleiste sehr viel größer ist, als der zwischen dem Nickname und dem Briefsymbol. Stattdessen ist da eine vertikale Linie.

Kann man das irgendwie ändern, damit der eingerahmte Kopf + Name nicht so sehr von den anderen Symbolen abhebt ?
Ist zwar nur eine optische Kleinigkeit, aber bei sowas kommt der Autist in mir zum Vorschein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

ich habe keine Linie... bei mir geht das über wei ein Buchstabe zum nächsten


edith sacht:
wass soll der "dein name/pw ist falsch" Zähler bringen, wenn er nicht zählt?


----------



## BigBubby (25. Februar 2016)

Was soll denn dieser gamesworld dauerlink?? Der fuegt sich auch nicht ins mobiledesign ein. Wirkt falsch


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2016)

Die Abstände der Buttons werden noch mal korrigiert. ^^



Rarek schrieb:


> wass soll der "dein name/pw ist falsch" Zähler bringen, wenn er nicht zählt?


Ist das ein Bug-Report oder eine Profilierung? 
Im Hintergrund zählt es auf jeden Fall korrekt, ggfs. ist die Zahlen-Übergabe nur defekt, dass muss ich prüfen.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Was soll denn dieser gamesworld dauerlink??


Das ist das Netzwerk unter dem all unsere Seiten ab spätestens kommender Woche laufen. 



> Der fuegt sich auch nicht ins mobiledesign ein. Wirkt falsch


Inwiefern?


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Februar 2016)

Man kann das Symbol übrigens mit den üblichen Werbeblockern ausblenden lassen... Mir persönlich gings zu sehr auf den Keks.


----------



## Rarek (25. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das ein Bug-Report oder eine Profilierung?



ersteres



ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist das Netzwerk unter dem all unsere Seiten ab spätestens kommender Woche laufen.



statt Computec? (wo ich zumindest glaube, aber nicht weiß, obs da grad läuft)


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> statt Computec? (wo ich zumindest glaube, aber nicht weiß, obs da grad läuft)


Naja "statt" ist hier nicht ganz richtig, da gab es bisher noch kein zusammenführendes "Kopf"-Portal.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Februar 2016)

Alle anderen Links/Symbole arbeiten mit einem weiß. Das Symbol & Schrift sind grau/blau. Dazu das Orange. Bisher war sonst nur das PCG Blau mit drin. Das Symbol ist weiterhin das typische Symbol von "interessanten Orten auf einer Karte". Im Gesamten hat es also einen anderen Stil als die anderen Symbole, verwendet andere Farben als alle anderen Symbole und zu guter letzt nutzt es ein Symbol, welches sich anders schon gedanklich manifestiert hat. Im ersten Moment dachte ich, dass es irgend ne Werbung wäre, da es eben so fehl am Platz aussieht.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> wass soll der "dein name/pw ist falsch" Zähler bringen, wenn er nicht zählt?


So, habe das eben noch mal getestet. 
Bei mir funktioniert das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (25. Februar 2016)

ich habe im Fuchs immer nur 1/5, aber bisher bin ich auch net über 3 Versuche hinausgekommen... weiß also nicht ob er im Hintergund zählt und wenn ja, was dann passsiert


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe im Fuchs immer nur 1/5, aber bisher bin ich auch net über 3 Versuche hinausgekommen... weiß also nicht ob er im Hintergund zählt und wenn ja, was dann passsiert




Wie legen die Loginversuche (ohne Passwörter natürlich) in einer Tabelle ab und prüfen das Gegen den neuen Login-Versuch. Das Forum bekommt den Zahlenparameter per URL nur, weil es nicht auf die Session-Daten zugreifen kann. Ich brauche aber eine Möglichkeit den Counter im Forum anzuzeigen. Selbst wenn man in der URL rumfummelt, hat man trotzdem nur 5 Login-Versuche und dann 5 Minuten Auszeit. Alle Login-Versuche > 5 Minuten werden aus der Tabelle dann wieder gelöscht. Wäre sonst ja eh überflüssiger Datenmüll. ^^


Ich konnte ein Ausbleiben des Hochzählens auch im Firefox nicht reproduzieren. Mh. Browser, oder Mobil?


----------



## Rarek (25. Februar 2016)

FF 38 war das letzte mal wo ich soweit kam

ansonsten immer in ner Sandbox auf Linux und im Privaten Modus ohne Cookies
mein einer Fall heute früh hatte mich nur wieder daran erinnert ^^;


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2016)




----------



## Rarek (25. Februar 2016)

war auch mehr nach'm motto, "gibts das noch?"


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2016)

Super, bin schon wieder bei einem Profil nicht auf die Pinnwand, sondern auf die Like Seite gekommen.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2016)

Das passiert immer dann, wenn irgendwer oder du selbst dein Profil über die Like-Seite aufrufst und genau dann das verkappte SEO-Plugin seinen Cache anlegt. Das merkt sich nämliche diese Einstellung aus irgendeinem mir unerfindlichen Grund.
Ich könnte einfach täglich den URL-Cache des Plugins löschen lassen, was anderes fällt mir dazu momentan nicht ein.


----------



## Rarek (4. März 2016)

irgentwie kann ich mir dich grad wie aufm Bild vorstellen Zam


----------



## cryon1c (4. März 2016)

Ich glaube das passiert täglich und Zam hat einen Lager voller Tastaturen zum zerbeißen oder hat sich mittlerweile eine Metalltastatur zum rumkauen besorgt


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das passiert immer dann, wenn irgendwer oder du selbst dein Profil über die Like-Seite aufrufst und genau dann das verkappte SEO-Plugin seinen Cache anlegt. Das merkt sich nämliche diese Einstellung aus irgendeinem mir unerfindlichen Grund.
> Ich könnte einfach täglich den URL-Cache des Plugins löschen lassen, was anderes fällt mir dazu momentan nicht ein.



Eigentlich nicht.
Einfach in einem Thread das User Profil angeklickt.
Versuch du es mal bitte.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/104339-igamekudan.html


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2016)

Wie "eigentlich nicht" ? Natürlich passiert genau das, was ich beschrieben habe.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2016)

Ich habe jetzt einen Cronjob eingerichtet, der 1x pro Stunde diesen Profil-Aufruf-Tab-Cache vom SEO-Plugin löscht.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2016)

mal sehen wan's wieder was gibt


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie "eigentlich nicht" ? Natürlich passiert genau das, was ich beschrieben habe.



Was?
Wenn ich in einem Thread bin und dort einen User anklicke und auf dessen Profil gehe, lande ich eben bei der Gefällt mir Seite und nicht auf der Pinnwand.
Was hat das also jetzt damit zu tun, dass ich von der Gefällt mir Seite einen User aufrufe? Das tue ich ja eben nicht.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2016)

Lies bitte noch mal was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

Ach so, also eine Cache Frage?
Verstehe aber nicht, wieso dass dann nur vereinzelt ist und nicht bei allen auftritt.


----------



## Rarek (8. März 2016)

weil es nicht immer nen Chache anlegt, wenn ich das so richtig verstehe


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verstehe aber nicht, wieso dass dann nur vereinzelt ist und nicht bei allen auftritt.


ZAMs Begründung spricht dafür, dass du das Problem hast weil sich immer wieder jemand dein Profil über einen Like-Link anschaut. Sprich du verteilt zu viele Likes .


----------



## Gamer090 (8. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ZAMs Begründung spricht dafür, dass du das Problem hast weil sich immer wieder jemand dein Profil über einen Like-Link anschaut. Sprich du verteilt zu viele Likes .



Ich bin beim verteilen von Likes auf Platz 2  und mir passiert das auch immer wieder, sollte wohl damit aufhören. Und du hast die Ehre das "letzte" Like von mir zu erhalten.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2016)

Wann und warum das SEO-Plugin den Cache anlegt ist nicht so ganz nachvollziehbar. Aber wie gesagt, der wird jetzt automatisch regelmäßig gelöscht.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ZAMs Begründung spricht dafür, dass du das Problem hast weil sich immer wieder jemand dein Profil über einen Like-Link anschaut. Sprich du verteilt zu viele Likes .



Ich verteile keine Likes, ich kriege ständig welche. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/thanks.php


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2016)

Und dann ruft jemand dein Profil mit der Likes-Ansicht auf, während es noch keinen Cache für dein Profil gibt, BÄM setzt das SEO Plugin diesen Aufruf als Startseite.
Alberne Funktion, aber ich kann die leider nicht aushebeln.


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2016)

das hätt ich gerne für den Hardwarebereich aufer main...


----------



## Ion (9. März 2016)

Tja, das hat man nun davon wenn man so hilfsbereit ist


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2016)

Ich lasse den Profilcache jetzt alle 10 Minuten löschen.


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2016)

und irgentwann noch öfter...


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und dann ruft jemand dein Profil mit der Likes-Ansicht auf, während es noch keinen Cache für dein Profil gibt, BÄM setzt das SEO Plugin diesen Aufruf als Startseite.
> Alberne Funktion, aber ich kann die leider nicht aushebeln.



Gut, aber was hat das damit zu tun, wenn ich ein User Profil aufrufe? Ganz ohne den Like Kram?


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gut, aber was hat das damit zu tun, wenn ich ein User Profil aufrufe? Ganz ohne den Like Kram?


... und jemand (auch ein Crawler) hat das Profil MIT dem Like-Kram zum Caching-Zeitpunkt aufgerufen, dann bekommst du genau diese Ansicht als Standard-Aufruf.


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2016)

dann schmeiß Google und co ausm Forum raus


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> dann schmeiß Google und co ausm Forum raus






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. März 2016)

Hätte da mal ne Frage zum Editor, hoffe das passt hier rein 

Undzwar würde ich gerne wissen, ob man auch einen Zeilenumbruch erzwingen kann.
Ich frage nämlich, da ich für einen Artikel zur Zeit mit Tabellen in nur geringer Breite arbeite und eine neu angefangene Zeile auch automatisch eine Kontur bekommt. Die Zeile ist also nicht einfach durch den Zeilensprung nach unten hin verlängerbar, sondern wird dann als neue (konturierte) Zeile ausgegeben.

Würde das Ganze nur ungern per Grafik lösen, da ich ziemlich viele Daten auswerten möchte und somit ziemlich viele Bilddateien anhängen müsste...


*Beispiel:*



Text A | Text B
Text C | etwas längerer Text D...
|der in der selben Spalte (ungetrennt) nach...
|unten hin fortgeführt werden soll


----------



## ZAM (22. März 2016)

Ich fürchte das geht nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. März 2016)

Ok, danke für die Info!


----------



## Stryke7 (2. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe seit kurzem Probleme mit der Kodierung von Sonderzeichen. Habt ihr etwas umgestellt?  Browser its FF 45.0.1


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird mir auch schon ewigs angezeigt bei bestimmten Threads, entweder im Titel oder sogar im Beitrag, da es sich aber immer wieder um die selben User handelt, vermute ich mal sie schreiben mit dem Smartphone und das Forum kann bestimmte Zeichen vielleicht falsch verstehen oder nicht kennen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

Ist mir auch schon öfters aufgefallen


----------



## Stryke7 (2. April 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wird mir auch schon ewigs angezeigt bei bestimmten Threads, entweder im Titel oder sogar im Beitrag, da es sich aber immer wieder um die selben User handelt, vermute ich mal sie schreiben mit dem Smartphone und das Forum kann bestimmte Zeichen vielleicht falsch verstehen oder nicht kennen.



Das wäre auch eine Erklärung.


----------



## BigBubby (2. April 2016)

Ich habe auch öfter in diversen foren und threads das Problem, wenn ich mobil etwas schreibe, dass Deutsche Sonderzeichen nicht korrekt interpretiert werden.


----------



## Rarek (4. April 2016)

also
wenn ich ne Benutzergruppegruppe verlasse, dann kommt nach dem Bestätigen folgende Meldung (ich denke mal der redirekt geht net)



> *vBulletin-Systemmitteilung*
> 
> Ungültige Angabe: Gruppe
> Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> also
> wenn ich ne Benutzergruppegruppe verlasse, dann kommt nach dem Bestätigen folgende Meldung (ich denke mal der redirekt geht net)



Kann ich nicht redroduzieren - habe das eben mit einem Benutzer-Account getestet. Von Wo aus hast du das gemacht? Was war die Ausgangsseite? Irgendwo in deinem Profil? In der Gruppe selbst? Auf der Übersichtsseite? Desktop-Version oder Tapatalk (darauf haben wir eh keinen Einfluss)?


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2016)

@Umlautproblem: Passiert das also doch nur auf Mobilgeräten? Bei meiner letzten Recherche bzw. Nachfrage wurde das dann also nicht korrekt beantwortet. 
Das Problem taucht auf, seit wir ein Update für das SEO-Plugin installiert haben. Jedoch ist das wieder nichts globales oder permanentes und ist von unserer Seite aus auch nicht reproduzierbar, trotz mehrerer Ansätze. Wir wissen aber natürlich, dass es durchaus passiert, jedoch nicht: wie.


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/
dieser (müsste die Übersicht sein)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Umlautproblem: Passiert das also doch nur auf Mobilgeräten? Bei meiner letzten Recherche bzw. Nachfrage wurde das dann also nicht korrekt beantwortet.
> Das Problem taucht auf, seit wir ein Update für das SEO-Plugin installiert haben. Jedoch ist das wieder nichts globales oder permanentes und ist von unserer Seite aus auch nicht reproduzierbar, trotz mehrerer Ansätze. Wir wissen aber natürlich, dass es durchaus passiert, jedoch nicht: wie.



Nö das sehe ich auf dem regulären PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2016)

Das sieht man auf regulären PC's, entsteht aber soweit ich das bisher sehe nur auf Mobilgeräten.


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nö das sehe ich auf dem regulären PC:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht das Anzeigen, das Erstellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

Mir war es gestern aber auch bei Redaktionsartikel aufgefallen, nur leider finde ich den nicht mehr oder er hatte eine Selbstheilung


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir war es gestern aber auch bei Redaktionsartikel aufgefallen, nur leider finde ich den nicht mehr oder er hatte eine Selbstheilung



Wenn das ein Video-Artikel war, dann entsteht der Thread erst durch den User, wenn der erste kommentiert. Da könnte das durchaus passiert sein.


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2016)

Also dieses Thema wurde wohl mit der 64 Bit Version von Chrome unter Windows 7 erstellt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/433752-cpu-ka-hler-unter-last-zu-laut.html

"Nur Mobilgeräte" fällt damit raus.


----------



## taks (8. April 2016)

Seit gestern funktionieren mit Win 8.1 + Chrome die Dropdown-Menues "Neues", "Profil", Nachrichten, etc ... nicht mehr. Und Zeilenumbrüche kann ich mit Chrome auch keine mehr machen -.-Hab das Problem auf 2 Verschiedenen PCs, beide mit aktuellem Windows & Chrome (49.0.2623.112). Ctrl+F5 bringt auch nichts.  Mit Internet-Explorer und Firefox funktioniert es jedoch. Android + Chrome funktioniert auch.


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2016)

Das Problem ist dann aber wohl, dass wir an dem Menü nichts verändert haben, auch nicht an den zugehörigen Framework-Einbindungen.
Zwei PCs, gleiches Netz? Blockiert bei dir vielleicht irgendwas die google-Einbindung von jQuery? (Virenscanner, Proxy, whatever).


----------



## taks (8. April 2016)

Fehler gefunden: Hab per default JavaScript gesperrt und irgendwie sind die "Ausnahmen" nicht mehr drin -.-



ZAM schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dann aber wohl, dass wir an dem Menü nichts verändert haben, auch nicht an den zugehörigen Framework-Einbindungen.
> Zwei PCs, gleiches Netz? Blockiert bei dir vielleicht irgendwas die google-Einbindung von jQuery? (Virenscanner, Proxy, whatever).



Dachte ich frag mal ob das nur bei mir so ist bevor ich alles auf den Kopf stelle


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2016)

Ach kein Ding. Wir nehmen doch jede Meldung ernst.


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2016)

ist zwar kein Bug und warscheinlich auch gewollt, aber blockt ihr diverse TOR exit Knoten?
zumindest habe ich heute früh nen 403 gekriegt und habe es erstmal darauf geschoben


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2016)

PCGH hat einen DDOS-Schutz vorgeschaltet, vielleicht hat der Angst vor TOR.


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2016)

hmm... wohl möglich... naja, war zumindest dat erste mal, dass das geschah ^^


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ist zwar kein Bug und warscheinlich auch gewollt, aber blockt ihr diverse TOR exit Knoten?
> zumindest habe ich heute früh nen 403 gekriegt und habe es erstmal darauf geschoben


Diverses - vor allem für Login und Registrierung. Aber unser Setup reagiert auch auf merkwürdige Aktivitäten.


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2016)

wie passt der 1. Satz zum Rest? ich sehe grad den zusammenhang nicht, aber das Tor durch das wechseln des Zugriffes alle x min. dem Sys merkwürdig ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2016)

Das sollte eigentlich "Diverse Methoden" heißen. Aber dann kam ja Offtopic in einem anderen Feedback-Thread dazwischen.


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2016)

ach ich weiß garnich welchen du meinst  muss an mir vorbeigegangen sein

...

...

egal, b2T, soll hier ja nicht auch noch anfangen/weitergehen


----------



## Laudian (16. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Umlautproblem: Passiert das also doch nur auf Mobilgeräten? Bei meiner letzten Recherche bzw. Nachfrage wurde das dann also nicht korrekt beantwortet.
> Das Problem taucht auf, seit wir ein Update für das SEO-Plugin installiert haben. Jedoch ist das wieder nichts globales oder permanentes und ist von unserer Seite aus auch nicht reproduzierbar, trotz mehrerer Ansätze. Wir wissen aber natürlich, dass es durchaus passiert, jedoch nicht: wie.



Ich konnte das Problem gerade am eigenen Leib erfahren:
Ich habe gerade einen Thread erstellt und mir die Vorschau angesehen. Bei der Erstellung der Vorschau wurden dann alle Umlaute falsch dargestellt.
Korrigiert --> Wieder Vorschau --> Wieder alles falsch
Diesen Prozess 3-4 mal wiederholt, keine Änderung
Nochmal korrigiert --> Thread ohne Vorschau erstellt --> Darstellung war richtig

Browser ist Vivaldi (basiert auf Chromium), 32Bit
Os ist Windows 7

Reproduzieren konnte ich das allerdings nicht, wenn ich jetzt einen Thread erstelle gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. April 2016)

Habe gerade mal im Vorbereitungsforum mal einen Testthread erstellt und bei mir passiert das nicht, werde es aber mal wieder testen. Keine Sorge der Thread dort wird dann wieder von mir gelöscht und niergends verschoben. 
Den es stehen keine Wörter drin sondern nur irgend eine getippe um diesen Fehler zu reproduzieren, wird sonst manche nachdenklich machen weshalb ich so einen Thread veröffentlicht habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2016)

Also in der Vorschau eines Posts hatte ichs auch schon öfter dass Umlaute kryptisch wurden, auch bei PNs.
Was aber später als Post im Forum angekommen ist bzw. veröffentlicht wurde war wieder korrekt mit allen Ös und Äs (Win7 Ultimate, Firefox45 <-- echter ganzer unmobiler da sauschwerer PC)


----------



## koffeinjunkie (16. April 2016)

Wo finde ich oder kann ich die Bearbeitungsleiste bei Posts einblenden? Sprich wenn ich Grafiken einfügen möchte oder Schriftfarbe ändern etc.?


----------



## Laudian (16. April 2016)

Unten auf "Erweitert" gehen.

Außerdem kannst du im Benutzerkontrollzentrum unter "Einstellungen ändern" --> "verschiedene Einstellungen" den Standardeditor aktivieren.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (16. April 2016)

Okay, musste noch aktivieren. Danke geht!


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Vivaldi


Ja, äh, ne - das fällt zum Testen schon mal flach. Aber danke für die restlichen Infos.  Ich wünschte nur, ich könnte das irgendwie reproduzieren und dann ggfs. (in den Dev-konsolen) sehen, was eigentlich passiert. Aber bei mir bleiben die Topics immer ok, egal ob FF, IE, Chrome, Opera. egal ob mit oder ohne Vorschau. -.-


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. April 2016)

Da ich kein passenderes Unterforum/keinen passenderen Thread gefunden habe:

Seit oben unter dem Forumsheader die Werbeanzeige "des Handwerks" geschaltet ist, zerschießt es mir mobil (Android, Chrome, Galaxy S5) das Format des Forums. Anzeige überbreit (vom ekligen Autostart-Video in der Anzeige ganz abgesehen), Forumsansicht wird dafür auf etwa 60% Breite zusammengestaucht. Passiert erst wenn die Werbeanzeige geladen ist. Sehr sehr störend.

/edit: selbes Problem mit meinem Lumia 630, Win 8.1, IE.


----------



## Laudian (19. April 2016)

Probleme mit Werbung gehören hierhin:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...u-werbung-auf-www-pcgameshardware-de-173.html

Du bist auch nicht der erste, der Probleme mit "Das Handwerk" hat ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (23. April 2016)

ZAM, anscheinend gibt es wieder ein Problem mit den Schriften und anscheinend wurde das von einem Beitrag verursacht das mit Tapatalk geschrieben wurde, siehe hier Beitrag Nr. 18 der Threadtitel hat ab da etwas seltsames drin.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2016)

Das Forum hat bei mir gerade extreme Ladeprobleme.  
Seiten brauchen bis zu einer halben Minute um sich aufzubauen,  manchmal wird mit einem Timeout abgebrochen. 
Auf meiner Seite liegt das Problem nicht. 

Alles gut bei euch?


----------



## Rarek (24. April 2016)

also ich habe nichts dergleichen zu vermelden, weiß aber auch net, ob sich das ganze in den letzten  20min. von selbst erledigt hat


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> also ich habe nichts dergleichen zu vermelden, weiß aber auch net, ob sich das ganze in den letzten  20min. von selbst erledigt hat



Hat es offenbar, geht wieder.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, äh, ne - das fällt zum Testen schon mal flach. Aber danke für die restlichen Infos.  Ich wünschte nur, ich könnte das irgendwie reproduzieren und dann ggfs. (in den Dev-konsolen) sehen, was eigentlich passiert. Aber bei mir bleiben die Topics immer ok, egal ob FF, IE, Chrome, Opera. egal ob mit oder ohne Vorschau. -.-



Hey, Vivaldi ist immerhin der aussichtsreichste Nachfolger für Opera und mittlerweile aus dem Beta-Stadium raus 

Unabhängig vom Browser scheint es auch serverseitig ein Problem mit bestimmten Zeichen zu geben. Hier fehlen im automatisch generierten URL-Text alle Nullen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-displayport-diasy-chaining-post8173213.html


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hey, Vivaldi ist immerhin der aussichtsreichste Nachfolger für Opera und mittlerweile aus dem Beta-Stadium raus
> 
> Unabhängig vom Browser scheint es auch serverseitig ein Problem mit bestimmten Zeichen zu geben. Hier fehlen im automatisch generierten URL-Text alle Nullen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-displayport-diasy-chaining-post8173213.html



"hier" ?


----------



## BigBubby (25. April 2016)

Wenn du den link anklickst siehst du es direkt...


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn du den link anklickst siehst du es direkt...


Dafür müsste ich dann vermutlich aus dem FF alle Werte kennen, die in dem Beitrag erwähnt werden, oder? ^^
Abgesehen davon, ist der Beitrag zufällig mit Tapatalk geschrieben wurden?


----------



## BigBubby (25. April 2016)

Steht sogar direkt über einem betroffenen link 

bzgl der zweiten Frage, da solltest du den Autor des Beitrages fragen


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Steht sogar direkt über einem betroffenen link



Ach sch .. .ja - war wohl schon zu spät *g* 
Das Problem tauchte bisher nur bei Tapatalk-Nutzern auf, darum meine Frage.  Wenn es am SEO-Plugin liegen sollte (was ich auch eher vermute), dann können wir hier nur auf einen Patch warten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. April 2016)

Tschuldigung, der Mainboard-Fachredakteur vergisst manchmal, dass nicht jeder mit den aktuellen PCH-Bezeichnungen (Z170, H170, B150) vertraut ist. Da nicht nur das direkt verlinkte Post, sondern auch die Antwort eines Diskussionspartners betroffen ist und in beiden Fällen nur die Links aber nicht der Fließtext, ist eine andere Ursache als Tapatalk denkbar.


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2016)

Abgesehen davon, unschöne Entdeckung. Der Hersteller des SEO-Plugins veröffentlicht manchmal Hotfixes, aber ohne die Versionierung der Software anzuheben. So sieht man in deren Client-Area nicht mal, wenn ein Update vorhanden ist. Das darf man sich aus dem Forum selbst zusammenlesen -.- Ich spiele das letzte SEO-Update heute ein. Da der Kram aber nicht gut dokumentiert ist, kann ich nur hoffen, dass hier ein Fix dazu vorhanden ist. Der Code-Diff zur letzten Version, den ich gerqade gemacht habe, sagt leider nicht viel aus. Es gab aber wohl einige Anpassungen bzgl. Titles und UTF-8-Integration. Wobei letzteres bei dem Forum hier ...wer hat sich eigentlich damals für ISO-8859-1 entschieden? *g*


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2016)

iso... euer ernst?!


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> iso... euer ernst?!


Bevor dir dabei einer abgeht, das ist seit dem Bestehen des Forums der Fall. Und "Euer" kannst du niemanden zuschreiben, wir hatten in der Zeit auch Personalwechsel.


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2016)

Personalwechsel und irgentwas neues dabei basteln kommt eigentlich nicht gut... hier auch? (ja is OT... mal wieder)


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2016)

Und ISO auf UTF8 konvertieren ... das ist nie ein Spaß .. schon gar nicht bei der Menge an Postings hier.


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2016)

ach... ich weiß gar nicht was du meinst 
und bei mir wars nur nen einzelnes Document


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2016)

Das 0er-Problem habe ich jetzt beim SEO-Plugin-Hersteller reported. Die haben übrigens das Gleiche Problem, weil bei meinem Beispielposting in deren Forum verschwanden die 0er auch ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (27. April 2016)

Ist es ein Bug oder Absicht das ich bei einer PN keine Bilder hochladen kann?? Es geht nur per URL und werde jetzt nicht extra dafür ein Account bei einem Filehoster erstellen, wenn ich das Bild in die Nachricht hineinziehe sagt er mir das es zu viele Zeichen sind.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2016)

Was meinst du mit Bild in die Nachricht hineinziehen?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2016)

Wenn ich die Datei auf dem Desktop habe ziehe ich sie einfach in den Textbereich und das Bild wird mir angezeigt aber ist zu gross.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2016)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne konnte man bei PNs noch nie Bilder einfügen.... habs aber auch entsprechend lange nicht mehr probiert, vielleicht hat eines der vergangenen Updates da was geändert.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2016)

Du kannst es nur per URL machen aber irgendwo hochladen werde ich meine Bilder sicher nicht, meine "Cloud" auf meiner Festplatte ist mir lieber.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2016)

Das PN-System hat eigentlich auch keine Drag&Drop-Bilder-Einfüge-Option.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2016)

Warum kann man eigentlich keine Bilder an Nachrichten anhängen?


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum kann man eigentlich keine Bilder an Nachrichten anhängen?


Die Frage können dir nur die Entwickler von VBulletin beantworten.


----------



## DerLachs (21. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich ein Bug ist, aber ich frage einfach mal nach.
Wenn ich in einem Thema auf Erweitert (rechts neben Antworten) klicke und dann auf Anhänge verwalten gehe, sehe ich alle Anhänge, die ich hier je hochgeladen habe. Wenn ich im Benutzerkontrollzentrum auf Verschiedenes / Anhänge gehe, werden mir jedoch nur zwei Anhänge angezeigt, welche ich auch löschen kann. Warum werden mir bei der ersten Variante mehr Anhänge gezeigt und wie lösche ich diese (falls das kein Bug ist)?


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

Wieso wird bei der Umwandlung von Links immer die 0 verschluckt?
War doch früher nicht so.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2016)

Ist ein VB Bug der ZAM schon gemeldet wurde (bin mir nicht sicher ob hier oder intern) und von ihm weiter gegeben. Ergebnis bis jetzt: Das VB Supportforum hat den selben Bug.  .


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2016)

Das mit der "0" ist ein Bug der vom SEO-Plugin kommt, nicht von VB. Und ja, das haben wir beim Hersteller gemeldet und es gab bereits Feedback, dass es in einem Patch behoben wird. Aber den Patch gab es noch nicht.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2016)

Mittlerweile gab es ein Update - das habe ich eben eingespielt.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Mai 2016)

Ist jetzt nicht Forum sondern hauptseite: Super, dass mobil die mobile jetzt erst geladen wird. Nur fehlt jetzt am ende der button weitere news zu laden. Man kann da nur noch auf die volle seite wechseln.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht Forum sondern hauptseite: Super, dass mobil die mobile jetzt erst geladen wird. Nur fehlt jetzt am ende der button weitere news zu laden. Man kann da nur noch auf die volle seite wechseln.



Bitte neuen Thread und Report für die Webseite. Nicht mischen, danke.


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr schon gemerkt, dass die Bilder/Anhänge nicht mehr verfügbar sind? 



> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /attachments/895724d1463520119-der-di-amateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung-img_0032-h2.jpg was not found on this server.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

Ja habe ich die Nacht auch wieder bemerken dürfen, zum Glück ging es dann doch irgendwie über fünf Ecken. Aber schaut mal in das Tagebuch-Unterforum, das sieht echt böse aus - kein einziges Bild mehr zu sehen...


----------



## Quat (25. Mai 2016)

"Ach mensch, was habt ihr denn nun schon wieder gemauschelt?" 
Opera 12.17, "Gefällt mir" funzt nicht mehr.
Ich will doch keinen Google-Dreck auf meinem Rechner und FF hat mir noch nie gefallen. Ach menno!
Ja ich weiß, alter Browser, ... ! Gestern oder Vorgestern ging´s doch noch!?
Ich kann doch nicht, nur weil ich jemandes Meinung schätze, das Tablett raus kramen! 
ZAM hilfe!


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> "Ach mensch, was habt ihr denn nun schon wieder gemauschelt?" Opera 12.17, "Gefällt mir" funzt nicht mehr.


Kein Support für die veraltete Version, sorry.



taks schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gemerkt, dass die Bilder/Anhänge nicht mehr verfügbar sind?


Passiert das immer noch?



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja habe ich die Nacht auch wieder


Kann nicht sein, weil das Problem mit einer Änderung von heute Morgen zusammenhing.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

Jetzt klappt es wieder. Danke 

Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, dass ich es zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr auch schon hatte, da bin ich nämlich halb verzweifelt, weil die Bilder jedes Mal verschwanden in meinen Tabellen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Mai 2016)

@quat:
Mit meinem 12.18 funktioniert "gefällt mir" problemlos. (Als Alternative für Funktionen, die wirklich nicht gehen, empfehle ich übrigens Vivaldi.)


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Passiert das immer noch?



Läuft wieder Zamtastisch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gemerkt, dass die Bilder/Anhänge nicht mehr verfügbar sind?


Alle meine Bilder, die ich einstellte, sind nicht mehr erreichbar. Ich hatte hier ein Thema als Frage dazu aufgemacht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...alle-bilder-von-mir-sind-weg.html#post8234365


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juni 2016)

So hab ein neues Handy mit Android. Was seltsam ist, dass sonst alles normal aussieht nur das Kontrollzentrum nicht. Siehe Bild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Juni 2016)

Mal eine kurze Frage:

mir ist im Rahmen einiger Threads schon mehrmals aufgefallen, dass doppelte Zeilenumbrüche gelegentlich gelöscht bzw. auf einen Umbruch reduziert werden.
Hin und wieder, wenn ich größere Abstände lassen möchte, kommt es dann allerdings vor, dass nach der Autokorrektur im Editor immernoch beide Zeilen angezeigt werden. Sprich: im Editor zwei Zeilen, in der fertigen Ansicht nur eine Zeile.

Wie sollte man in solchen Fällen am besten verfahren?
Prinzipiell würde ich den Abstand ja einfach über die Schriftgröße eines Leerzeichens variieren. Aber auch das haut nicht immer hin, weil er die Zeile dann verwirft oder die Formatierung von ober- oder unterhalb übernimmt...


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2016)

Der Editor hier macht eine Menge dämlicher Dinge, ist leider kein wysiwyg-Editor. 
Er zensiert auch eine ganze Liste von Wörtern, und wenn man beispielsweise Zitate und Auflistungspunkte mixt, buggt irgendwann die ganze Grafikoberfläche herum. 
(bsp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (22. Juli 2016)

Kleiner aber nerviger Bug, der mir gerade aufgefallen ist:´

Wenn ich Themen in der erweiterten Suche nach Erstelldatum sortieren lasse, werden sie trotzdem nach dem Datum des letzten Beitrages sortiert.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Kleiner aber nerviger Bug, der mir gerade aufgefallen ist:´
> 
> Wenn ich Themen in der erweiterten Suche nach Erstelldatum sortieren lasse, werden sie trotzdem nach dem Datum des letzten Beitrages sortiert.



Das werde ich erst mal nicht ändern können - die Sphinx-Integration ignoriert den Index-Eintrag offenbar.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2016)

Seitdem die Abstände zwischen den Symbolen sind klicke ich nicht ausversehen auf den falschen Knopf  Oder ist es ungewollt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Seitdem die Abstände zwischen den Symbolen sind klicke ich nicht ausversehen auf den falschen Knopf  Oder ist es ungewollt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die neuen Abstände sind absicht.


----------



## Laudian (24. Juli 2016)

Im Text, der unter jeder News steht, gibt es einen Rechtschreibfehler:



> Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikel von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News.



Das sollte wohl Artikel*n* heißen. Wurde der Text kürzlich angepasst ? Mir fällt sowas eigentlich immer schnell auf


----------



## Ion (25. Juli 2016)

Bei der Skalierung gibts irgendein Problem. Ich teile öfter mal mein Desktop in zwei Bereiche auf. Wenn das Forum nun auf der linken Seite ist, ist es scheinbar zu schmal für die obere Leiste mit "PCGH.DE, FORUM und NEUES" und das neue Design schiebt es sonstwo hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald eine Mindestbreite erreicht ist, ist alles wieder normal.

Das sieht dann recht seltsam aus, wenn man das noch weiter aufklappt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Browser: Firefox 47.01


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2016)

Das ist das Responsive-Menü, das kommt ab Erreichen der ersten Tablet-Größe. Gewollt.


----------



## Ion (25. Juli 2016)

Und warum ist das dann erst seit kurzem so? Meinen Desktop teile ich schon seit Jahren so auf und sehr oft surfe ich auch im Forum. Bisher gab es da kein Problem mit der Skalierung.


----------



## Stormado (25. Juli 2016)

Mir ist das erst heute aufgefallen.

Hier bei der Arbeit ist die Textgröße wirklich klein. Damit ich gut lesen kann, müssen die Seiten entsprechend vergrößert werden. Und bislang hat das auch immer ohne Probleme geklappt.

Aber seit heute muss ich die Seite um mehrere Stufen verkleinern, so dass dieses "Problem" nicht mehr auftritt. Das ist schon ein wenig ärgerlich, aber nicht anders machbar, da diese kleine Leiste enorm stört. Zumal sie sich ja nicht mal einklappt, sondern immer offen bleibt.

Kann man sowas nicht ändern?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Juli 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Und warum ist das dann erst seit kurzem so? Meinen Desktop teile ich schon seit Jahren so auf und sehr oft surfe ich auch im Forum. Bisher gab es da kein Problem mit der Skalierung.



Bei mir sieht es seit Freitag auch anders aus. Mein nicht unterstützter Lieblingsbrowser(TM) hatte bislang keine Probleme mit der verkürzten Darstellung, neuerdings wird der erste Reiter aber ausgeklappt geladen und bleibt auch so. Weitere Reiter sind unsicht- und nutzbar.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2016)

Stormado schrieb:


> Kann man sowas nicht ändern?


Ja, dann werden aber die Icons wieder zusammengeschoben.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, dann werden aber die Icons wieder zusammengeschoben.



... sehe ich kein Problem drin.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2016)

ZAM, hör auf an den Einstellungen rum zu spielen  Nach ein paar Sekunden sah es wieder normal aus, bzw so wie ich es dir schon mal gezeigt hatte. So sah es kurz mal aus, testest du da was oder war das ein Bug? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ZAM, hör auf an den Einstellungen rum zu spielen  Nach ein paar Sekunden sah es wieder normal aus, bzw so wie ich es dir schon mal gezeigt hatte. So sah es kurz mal aus, testest du da was oder war das ein Bug?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin kein Pixelschubser, ich bastel nix an dem CSS-Kram rum, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Pixelschubser, ich bastel nix an dem CSS-Kram rum, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss.


Dann war es wohl ein temporärer Bug??


----------



## Ion (27. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass das so gewollt ist 

Wenn eine bestimmte Breite erreicht ist, dann sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mouseover-Flächen oben mit "FORUM" und "NEUES" etc. werden korrekt eingebunden, achtet aber nun mal auf die Anzeigen von "Beiträge" und "Hits" - die nehmen in der Mitte praktisch fast den ganzen Platz weg und machen das Lesen des Titels der einzelnen Threads zu einem Rätselraten.

Wenn das Browserfenster dann verkleinert wird, "fallen" "FORUM" etc. wieder aus dem Rahmen und werden in weißes Fenster gezwängt, welches nicht mehr verschwindet. Es ist mir so nicht mal mehr möglich die "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" aufzurufen, da die Schaltfläche dann *hinter* der weißen Fläche liegt. Sobald man mit der Maus über weiße Fläche fährt, verschwindet die andere Schaltfläche einfach.

 Nun werden aber die "Beiträge" und "Hits" wesentlich übersichtlicher gestaltet, nämlich untereinander bzw. sie fallen ganz weg. Die Namen der Threads sind wunderbar lesbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich gebe Brief und Siegel, dass das so in dieser Form beim Start des neuen Designs (und Monate danach) *nicht* so war. Denn das hätte mich dann schon viel eher gestört.

Irgendwas wurde in den letzten Wochen geändert. Und so macht das surfen im Forum, während man den Desktop teilt, keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Grestorn (27. Juli 2016)

Hm, ich kann beide beschriebene Effekte nicht nachvollziehen. 

Selbst bei voller Breite (2560) bleiben "Hits" und "Antworten" schön untereinander. 

Und auch das Mouse-Over Menü sieht ok aus, nicht so wie auf Deinem Screenshot (ist aber dennoch hakelig zu bedienen).

Lösch mal Testhalber Deinen Cache. Vielleicht sind da irgendwelche veralteten CSS Dateien drin.

/Edit: Ah, jetzt hab ich Deinen ersten Screenshot nachvollziehen können. Das sieht nur bei der Anzeige der Ergebnisse einer Suche so aus. Wenn man ein Forum normal öffnet, sieht es besser aus. Kann man wohl optimieren, ist aber zumindest für mich kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Ion (27. Juli 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Forum normal öffnet, sieht es besser aus.



Ähm, nein. Dann sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses weiße Ding da oben bleibt, egal was ich mache.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Juli 2016)

Nur wenn Du einmal auf die 3 Linien oben links geklickt hast. Wenn Du da nochmal draufklickst verschwindet das Menü wieder. Oder wenn das Fenster breit genug wird, dass die 3 Menüpunkte in die Menüzeile passt. Macht man das Fenster wieder kleiner, erscheint das Menü wieder (das ist wohl Dein Problem), aber ein Klick auf die drei Linien lässt es auch dann verschwinden.


----------



## Ion (27. Juli 2016)

Soll ich dir ein Video machen? 

Die 3 Streifen oben berühe ich nicht mal, der weiße Rahmen ist permanent sichtbar. Auch wenn ich wie ein Bekloppter auf die Streifen klicke, passiert da nichts. Das verschwindet erst bei einer bestimmten Mindestbreite.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Juli 2016)

Bei mir hat es auch einmal geklemmt und ich konnte das Menü nicht verschwinden lassen, aber normalerweise geht es schon. Spätestens ein Reload der Seite hat das Menü aber zum Verschwinden gebracht. 

Sonst kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, was bei Dir schiefgeht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es sich um ein generelles Problem der Seite handelt.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juli 2016)

Seltsam, ich habe das Problem nicht.

Nutze Firefox 47 fürs Forum. 


Ich habe mal alle verschiedenen Versionen des Headers getestet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt gibt es also 8 verschiedene Ansichten, bei der mehr und mehr Symbole ein-/ausgeblendet werden.  Darüber hinaus skalieren nur die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen von Buttons.


Alle funktionieren bei mir ohne das seltsame weiße Dropdownmenü.


----------



## Ion (27. Juli 2016)

Ich habs mit F5 versucht, STRG+F5 und den Cache habe ich auch komplett geleert. Es laufen keine Addons wie AdBlocker etc. im Hintergund.
Hat das vllt. was mit dem Online-Abo zutun? Dadurch verbreitert sich ja das ganze Forum, weil rechts die große Fläche (für Werbung) komplett verschwindet.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Juli 2016)

Ich hab auch ein Online-Abo...

Mal den Browser ganz geschlossen und neu geöffnet?


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juli 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habs mit F5 versucht, STRG+F5 und den Cache habe ich auch komplett geleert. Es laufen keine Addons wie AdBlocker etc. im Hintergund.
> Hat das vllt. was mit dem Online-Abo zutun? Dadurch verbreitert sich ja das ganze Forum, weil rechts die große Fläche (für Werbung) komplett verschwindet.



Hab auch das Abo, und keine Probleme.  Allerdings habe ich zusätzlich noch Ublock Origin laufen ...  was aber eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen sollte


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Juli 2016)

@Ion

Benutzt du NoScript?


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass das so gewollt ist


Bei dir stimmt generell was nicht, darauf deutet schon die Darstellung von Hits und Antworten, die sind nämlich untereinander, egal ob Lato oder (das gerade mal zu 0.7%  genutzte und hoffentlich bald gekillte ) Verdana.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Juli 2016)

Ich kann ihren Fehler auch rekonstruieren. Wenn man etwas sucht (Nutze den aktuellen FF auf der Arbeit) und dann den Browser schmaler macht, gibt es einen übergangsbereich, wo dann die Threadtitel extrem schmal werden. Erst wenn man noch schmaler wird, verschwinden dann hits & antworten und dafür kommt der Fehler mit dem Menü was plötzlich aufklappt. das weiße


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich kann ihren Fehler auch rekonstruieren. Wenn man etwas sucht (Nutze den aktuellen FF auf der Arbeit) und dann den Browser schmaler macht, gibt es einen übergangsbereich, wo dann die Threadtitel extrem schmal werden. Erst wenn man noch schmaler wird, verschwinden dann hits & antworten und dafür kommt der Fehler mit dem Menü was plötzlich aufklappt. das weiße


Das Verschwinden von Hits & Antworten ist aus Platzgründen beim Zusammenschieben gewollt und schon lange der Fall.
Das Aufklappen der Menüs ist natürlich nicht gewollt. Ich kann es nur nicht reproduzieren - seht ihr den Pixel-Breiten-Bereich?


----------



## Ion (28. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> seht ihr den Pixel-Breiten-Bereich?



Ich kann das höchstens händisch per Paint machen.
Ausgehend von einer FullHD Auflösung:

Bei ~1096 Pixelbreite erscheint die weiße Fläche. Davor, ~1097-1920 ist alles korrekt, sofern ich mich im Forum auf der Startseite befinde. (Hier sind Beiträge und Hits untereinander)
Wechsel ich dann z. B. in "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen", werden Beiträge und Hits *ab *~1097 nebeneinander dargestellt und darunter komplett ausgeblendet.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal die Reihe bei mir während des verkleinerns. Ich habe auch mal ohne addblock getestet. Das selbe.


----------



## Stormado (29. Juli 2016)

Wie bereits gesagt, tritt dieser "Fehler" auch bei mir auf.

Sowohl hier auf der Arbeit - Win 8.1, 64-Bit, IE (k.A. welche Version), Einstellungen werden von der IT geändert, NoScript wird glaube ich genutzt -, als auch daheim -, Win 7 Ultimate, 64-Bit (oder aktuell Win 8.1 Pro, 64-Bit), Chrome (aktuellste Version), Adblock und AdblockPlus sind vorhanden -, tritt dieser Fehler auf.

Die Auflösung hier 1.280x1.024. Daheim 2.560x1.440.

Soweit das von mir..


----------



## Ion (29. Juli 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> @Ion
> 
> Benutzt du NoScript?



Nein. Wenn ich auf PGCH unterwegs bin, laufen keine Addons die ich installiert habe (sind alle deaktiviert)


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2016)

Sind Hits und Antworten-Counter bei Euch allen (bei denen das Problem auftritt) nebeneinander?


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2016)

Normal nicht. Das ist nur bei der Suche so dargestellt.

Edit: Gerade geprüft: Im "normalen" Bereich, da wo auch die Sachen übereinander sind, passiert aber das gleiche. Grob ab hälfte der Fensterbreite.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2016)

Ach Mist, warum zum Teufel hat die Suche in VB ein eigenes Threadbit-Snippet -.- 

Aber was das Aufklappen des Menüs angeht - ich kann das in keinem Browser reproduzieren. Könnt Ihr bitte mal testweise den Cache der Seite hart neu Laden mit _STRG + SHIFT + R_,  oder den Browser-Cache über _STRG + Shift + Entf_ im Menü und es dann noch mal versuchen?


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> (das gerade mal zu 0.7%  genutzte und hoffentlich bald gekillte ) Verdana.



Finger wech von meem Verdana, duu!!!!! Wehe dir, wenn dit verschwindet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^ Icke --------             ^ Zam


PS: Bei mir sind übrigens Antwort + Hits untereinander. Verdana macht's möglich ... harr harr....


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Finger wech von meem Verdana, duu!!!!!



Harr Harr... Stellt mal den Schrifttyp Verdana auf Standard. Dann werden es mehr als 0,7%.  Eine andere Stelle für die Auswahl als ganz unten links der Webseite wäre auch mal eine Idee.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2016)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Harr Harr... Stellt mal den Schrifttyp Verdana auf Standard. Dann werden es mehr als 0,7%.  Eine andere Stelle für die Auswahl als ganz unten links der Webseite wäre auch mal eine Idee.


Klar, mittig als jede Stunde wieder auftauchendes Popup.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klar, mittig als jede Stunde wieder auftauchendes Popup.


Man könnte das doch auch gleich in eine aufpoppende, bildschirmfüllende Werbeanzeige einbetten


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Man könnte das doch auch gleich in eine aufpoppende, bildschirmfüllende Werbeanzeige einbetten


Und bitte nicht wegklickbar.


----------



## Ion (29. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber was das Aufklappen des Menüs angeht - ich kann das in keinem Browser reproduzieren. Könnt Ihr bitte mal testweise den Cache der Seite hart neu Laden mit _STRG + SHIFT + R_,  oder den Browser-Cache über _STRG + Shift + Entf_ im Menü und es dann noch mal versuchen?



Ich sitze gerade am PC meiner Mutter und habe das mal ausprobiert - gleiches Problem. Auch Firefox V47
Wirklich ein seltsames Problem 

Vorallem das du es nicht reproduzieren kannst. Einfach das Browserfenster auf etwa die Hälte der Bildschirmbreite reduzieren, auf der Forenstartseite. Dann solltest du das weiße Fenster auch sehen können.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juli 2016)

Anmerkung:
Ich habe bei mir mittlerweile beobachtet, dass die weiße Fläche bei ganz kleinem Browser-Fenster wieder verschwindet und die Menüs dann normal benutzt werden können. Diese Untergrenze entspricht der Breite, bei der in der Forenübersicht auch die "letztes Post"-Spalte ausgeblendet wird, die Obergrenze der Breite, ab der nicht mehr die Menütitel angezeigt werden. (Weiterhin Opera 12.18, aber vielleicht trotzdem bei der Fehlersuche hilfreich.)


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2016)

Jub, wie ich oben auch gezeigt habe in den Screenshots.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juli 2016)

Ergänzung: Zu Hause mit Vivaldi 1.2.49 sieht es genauso aus. Neben Gecko und Presto ist also auch Blink/Webkit betroffen beziehungsweise es liegt eher nicht am Browser-Alter


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Juli 2016)

Heute am 17:30 Uhr konnte ich nicht mehr auf das Forum zugreifen, aber andere Webseiten funktionieren, habe es aber nicht vor dieser Uhrzeit versucht, weiss also nicht seit wann das so ist.Jetzt geht es wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2016)

Ja, zwischen 16:30  bis ca. kurz nach 18:00 gab es leider Server-Probleme.


----------



## ZAM (1. August 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Hier mal die Reihe bei mir während des verkleinerns. Ich habe auch mal ohne addblock getestet. Das selbe.



Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt.


----------



## Ion (1. August 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt.



Wir sind also von "das ist gewollt" zu "Problem erkannt" - was war es denn nun?


----------



## ZAM (1. August 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Wir sind also von "das ist gewollt" zu "Problem erkannt" - was war es denn nun?



Gewollt war bezogen auf das "verändern" des Menüs, beim Zusammenschieben. Da hatte ich noch nicht erkannt, dass das Menü einfach so von sich aus aufklappt.
Problem: Unsere Pixelschubser haben in dem verka... tollen Verdana-Style eine Anpassung vergessen. Da ich den Verdana-Mis... style nicht nutze, habe ich das auch nicht reproduzieren können.  Mir kam das nur vorhin (Nach DPI-Änderungen + Zoom) als letzte Idee.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2016)

Also war das hier auch "gewollt"??   DIe Symbole habe nicht ich entfernt aber jetzt geht es wieder, in letzter Zeit passiert das häufig, immerwieder sehe ich da andere Symbole oder gar keine. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. August 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also war das hier auch "gewollt"??   DIe Symbole habe nicht ich entfernt aber jetzt geht es wieder, in letzter Zeit passiert das häufig, immerwieder sehe ich da andere Symbole oder gar keine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag das viel cleanere, übersichtlichere Design!


----------



## BigBubby (2. August 2016)

Als ich Adblocker anhatten, hatte ich ähnlichen effekt. Bei mir waren die Buttons dann aber einfach in der "Zeile dadrunter". Weiß auf weißen grund


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also war das hier auch "gewollt"??   DIe Symbole habe nicht ich entfernt aber jetzt geht es wieder, in letzter Zeit passiert das häufig, immerwieder sehe ich da andere Symbole oder gar keine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist möglicherweise der Adblocker - Kein Support von unserer Stelle aus dafür.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2016)

Das ich mich am pc nicht anmelden konnte war jetzt auch der Adblocker auch wenn er ausgeschaltet ist auf PCGH?


----------



## AntonD88 (2. August 2016)

Bin ich momentan der einzige der sich PC nicht anmelden kann? Ich gebe alles richtig ein und es passiert einfach nichts.


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. August 2016)

Nö, bei mir genau das gleiche.


----------



## der_yappi (2. August 2016)

Kann mich via PC auch nicht anmelden...
Weder Firefox noch Chrome.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## idge (2. August 2016)

Er loggt einen sogar ein, aber die Anmeldeleiste oben geht nicht weg und man erscheint als unregistrierter erstuser


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2016)

Bzgl. Anmeldeproblem siehe bitte hier:
Kein Login möglich?


----------



## BigBubby (3. August 2016)

Schön, dass es gelöst wurde. War gestern sehr ärgerlich stundenlang nicht reinzukommen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2016)

Geht wieder, Danke für die schnelle Behebung


----------



## taks (3. August 2016)

Ich hab noch was gefunden falls dir mal Langweilig ist ^^

*Nummer 1:*

1. Fenster auf die Breite verkleinern wo nur noch das Menusymbol (3 horizontale Striche) zu sehen ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Menu mit einem Klick auf das Symbol öffnen und wieder schliessen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Fenster wieder breit ziehen
4. das Menu ist verschwunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nummer 2:*
Wenn das erste Mal auf 'Grafik einfügen' geklickt wird kommt das Fenster zum Hochladen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den weiteren Malen kommt das um von der URL hoch zu laden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sind beide nicht so wichtig


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2016)

Noch einer von der Sorte:
Auf dem Handy in der Hochkant-Ansicht wird der Melden-Button eingespart, obwohl noch Platz in der Leiste mit Editieren, Bearbeiten etc. wäre.
Quer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (5. August 2016)

Was war denn heute Morgen los? Gab mal wieder Datenbank-Fehler par Excellence.

Und Smileys einfügen per Klick auf die Gesichter rechts funktioniert jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Laudian (12. August 2016)

Wurde die maximale Zeichnenzahl pro Beitrag gesenkt ?

Habe jetzt schon von einigen gelesen, dass vorhandene Beiträge plötzlich nicht mehr editiert werden können, weil sie zu lang sind, z.B. Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen.


----------



## Laudian (14. August 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr geändert habt, aber aktueller Stand ist folgender:

Wenn Rosi den Beitrag editiert, bekommt er jetzt die Meldung, dass der Beitrag zu kurz sei.

Wenn ich den Beitrag editiere funktioniert aber alles. Wahrscheinlich irgendeine Einstellung, die bei Mods anders ist als bei normalen Usern ?


----------



## Ion (14. August 2016)

Was ist denn nun schon wieder los? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2016)

Sieht aus wie eine typische nicht fertig geladene Seite. F5 sollte das beheben.


----------



## Ion (14. August 2016)

Genaugenommen, STRG + F5 
Aber sah witzig aus: Alles war untereinander, einfach alles.


----------



## Laudian (15. August 2016)

Ich habe nochmal ein Update:

Die Probleme ("Der von ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz") kommen zumindest bei mir nur um WYSIWYG-Editor vor, der reine Texteditor funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2016)

Ich habe im Moment das Problem, wenn ich meine Signatur bearbeiten und den Editor wechseln will, das das Feld einfach leer bleibt. Lade mal einen Screenshot als Anhang hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit*: Funktioniert jetzt wieder!


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2016)

Bei mir hat es jetzt kurz so ausgesehen, als ich diesen Thread geöffnet habe war es weg, falls es hilft, war die letzte halbs Stunde auf YT Videos gucken während PCGH auch offen war im Tab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (1. September 2016)

Ich habe nach wie vor das Problem, dass ich beim Ändern eines Beitrages im WYSIWYG-Editor die Fehlermeldung "Der eingegebene Text ist zu kurz" bekomme. Das Problem tritt nicht jedes mal auf, aber häufig.
Im reinen Texteditor dagegen kann ich den selben Beitrag so speichern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da man Bilder nur im WYSIWYG-Editor bearbeiten kann, ist das doch sehr nervig.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2016)

Wäre cool zu wissen, was da in der Browser-Console im XHR-Request steht, einmal in den Post-Parametern und im Result.
Kann das leider selbst nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## Laudian (1. September 2016)

XHR-Request und Post-Parameter sagen mir ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders viel. Suchst du das hier ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2016)

Forbidden .. ja, dann kommt auch nichts zurück und der Test ist dann natürlich "zu kurz". Warum allerdings forbidden kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn das noch mal passiert, schicke mir dann bitte deine zu dem Zeitpunkt aktuelle IP-Adresse per PN.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. September 2016)

Ich kann meine Beiträge neuerdings auchnichtmehr bearbeiten, bzw die werden nicht gespeichert. Ich habe das jetzt 5 mal versucht und mich immer durch die bescheuerten Chaptas geklickt, gespeichert wird die Änderung dennoch nicht

Browser: Firefox 48.02
OS: Win7


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2016)

Ich habe an den Cloudflare-Regeln "gebastelt", passiert der Edit-Fehler immer noch?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. September 2016)

Ja, dafür habe ich jetzt dank den Chaptas Hunger auf Pizza und Döner bekommen 

Edit: Hängt das vllt mit der Anzahl der Zeichen zusammen? Einen kurzen Beitrag mit wenigen Zeichen (<100) kann ich edititeren ohne Chapta oder sonstwas, aber größere nicht


----------



## Quat (3. September 2016)

ZAM, mal vorweg, du bist schuld!
Was immer du gemacht hast, damit Umlaute wieder richtig dargestellt werden, hat den Fehler nur verscheucht, etwas verdrängt.
Er fand sein neues Domizil in den wöchentlichen News.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand's lutig!


----------



## Ion (3. September 2016)

Wie, das Problem wurde gelöst?
Ich hab das manchmal immer noch, vor allem wenn ich PN´s verschicken möchte.


----------



## KaterTom (4. September 2016)

Wenn ich ein Thema bewerten will, bekomme ich folgende Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firefox 42.08


----------



## INU.ID (4. September 2016)

Ich poste mal meinen Beitrag aus dem Internen:


			
				INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> INU.ID schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hatte gerade Probleme mit dem  Login. Das Passwort sei angeblich falsch, was es aber 1000%ig nicht war.  Beim vierten fehlgeschlagenen Versuch habe ich es zurückgesetzt, und in  dem Zug gleich ein neues vergeben. Ich war dann auch nach der  Passwort-Änderung eingeloggt (ist man dann ja automatisch), aber nachdem  ich mich für eine "Test-Anmeldung" ausgeloggt hatte, konnte ich mich  erstmal wieder nicht einloggen (wieder Passwort angeblich falsch). Beim  2ten oder 3ten Versuch hat es dann geklappt. Jetzt traue ich mich nicht  mehr es noch mal zu versuchen.
> ...



Exakt dieses Problem habe ich jetzt auch bei Buffed und PCGames. Hier auf PCGH konnte ich mich gerade eben wieder aus- und einloggen, aber jetzt sind auf PCG und Buffed angeblich meine Passwörter falsch.  Aufgefallen ist es mir bei PCG schon vor ein paar Tagen, bei Buffed durch die Fehlermeldung von Blasc gestern, das sich nicht einloggen konnte. Bei keiner Webseite habe ich solche Probleme, nur bei Computec-Seiten...


----------



## INU.ID (4. September 2016)

Auch das mit dem Captcha ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar. Ich  hab jetzt seit 13 Tagen (23.08) die selbe IP, und plötzlich tauchten die  Captchas wieder auf.
Und jetzt gerade kann ich auch wieder keine Postings editieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: testest
Edit2:lulu


----------



## taks (6. September 2016)

Mal etwas neues ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts dafür eine Erklärung/Grund? War erst nach einem Browser neustart wieder i.O.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2016)

Hatte ich bei mir auch aber nur kurz und nach dem Neuladen der Seite ein paar mal ging es dann wieder, aber ist in letzter Zeit auch öfters bei mir passiert.


----------



## Quat (7. September 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Mal etwas neues ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arial Halb Schrift, ... kennst wohl noch nicht?
Gibt's janz neu bei FontsDotCom für'n Fuffie.


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2016)

Das hatte ggfs. etwas mit unseren Umstellungen zu tun, weil Cloudflare ein paar Sachen zu viel gefiltert hat.


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2016)

Irgendwie habe ich heute im Chromium die ganze Zeit, das Problem, das alle Zeilenumbrüche in Posts und PNs verschluckt werden. Außerdem treten teilweise Doppelposts auf.

In Firefox tritt das Problem nicht auf, könnte also auch mit dem neuen Paket für Chromium zusammenhängen, ich hatte gestern Nacht noch Updates installieren lassen. Hab Mint schon mal neugestartet, hat aber nicht geholfen.


----------



## INU.ID (12. September 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> Ich poste mal meinen Beitrag aus dem Internen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Langsam fängt es an zu nerven... ich frag mich warum regelmäßig von jetzt auf gleich mein Login korrupt ist, und ich nur mit "Passwort vergessen" weiterkomme...


----------



## Captain_Bedal (12. September 2016)

Windows 10 64 Bit Pro, Firefox 48.0

Folgende Probleme. Wenn ich mich anmelden möchte und ich dafür oben auf den "Anmelden" Button klicke passiert rein garnichts. Ich kann mir zurzeit nur über Umwege anmelden (einen Thread aufrufen und auf "Zitieren" klicken). Desweiteren sind innerhalb der Threads die Kästchen der Pfeile "nächste/vorherige Seite" sowie "erste/letzte Seite" leer. In den Kästchen daneben stehen schön brav die Seitennummern, nur die Schnellnavigationspfeilkäschen (ach was für ein schönes Wort) sind leer. Die Funktion ist aber gegeben.

EDIT: Das mit "42" war ein Tippfehler (war mit den Gedanken wohl grad wo anders)


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2016)

Firefox 42??? Ich nutze Firefox 48, mach mal ein Update


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Langsam fängt es an zu nerven... ich frag mich warum regelmäßig von jetzt auf gleich mein Login korrupt ist, und ich nur mit "Passwort vergessen" weiterkomme...


Nutzt du zufällig die Password-Fill-Funktion deines Browsers? Die Erfahrung sagt, dass eher die gern mal rumspackt und alten Scheiß beim Abschicken des Formulars einträgt.


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2016)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Windows 10 64 Bit Pro, Firefox 48.0
> 
> Folgende Probleme. Wenn ich mich anmelden möchte und ich dafür oben auf den "Anmelden" Button klicke passiert rein garnichts. Ich kann mir zurzeit nur über Umwege anmelden (einen Thread aufrufen und auf "Zitieren" klicken). Desweiteren sind innerhalb der Threads die Kästchen der Pfeile "nächste/vorherige Seite" sowie "erste/letzte Seite" leer. In den Kästchen daneben stehen schön brav die Seitennummern, nur die Schnellnavigationspfeilkäschen (ach was für ein schönes Wort) sind leer. Die Funktion ist aber gegeben.


Haben wir am Adblocker rumgespielt und diverse Pfade blockiert?


----------



## INU.ID (13. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nutzt du zufällig die Password-Fill-Funktion deines Browsers? Die Erfahrung sagt, dass eher die gern mal rumspackt und alten Scheiß beim Abschicken des Formulars einträgt.



Jau, die nutze ich in der Regel. Da ich mir sowas aber schon dachte (bzw. für möglich hielt), hab ich es auch (jeweils direkt nach der ersten Fehlermeldung) ohne Auto-Fill versucht, mit dem selben Ergebnis. Das Kuriose ist ja, das ich solche Login-Probleme nur bei "unseren" Seiten habe, also PCGames, PCGamesHardware und Buffed.

Und es läuft auch immer gleich ab: Ich bin angemeldet, die Webseite wird geladen oder aktualisiert, und plötzlich bin ich abgemeldet. Und ab da kann ich das Passwort eingeben wie ich will (Auto-Fill, Copy&Paste, von Hand), er lädt dann relativ lange (auch mal 10 Sekunden), und es kommt der Hinweis "falsches Passwort". Und ich kann es dann nur noch mit Passwort rücksetzen umgehen. Ich nutze hauptsächlich Firefox, habe es letztens aber auch mal mit Chrome oder IE versucht (dort aber ohne Auto-Fill), mit dem selben Ergebnis.


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2016)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Autofill hier irgendwas verbockt, weil es ja das gleiche Passwort ist für die Seiten. Aber da kann man wohl ggfs. nur ein Ticket eröffnen beim Browserhersteller.
Ich empfehle übrigens gern Passwort-Manager wie LastPass oder 1Password, am Besten in Verbindung mit einem Tokenizer wie Yubikey.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (14. September 2016)

Meine IP ist in Ordnung aber warum muss ich mich umständlich dauernd über irgendeine News, anschließend auf die Kommentare klicken und beim versuch zu antworten, erscheint das Login mit meinen Anmlededaten wo ich mich dann einloggen kann. Das Lesezeichen mit der Anmeldungsseite kommt erst gar nicht statt dessen immer wieder die gelbe Warnung. Könnt ihr das mal bitte fixen.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2016)

koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Meine IP ist in Ordnung aber warum muss ich mich umständlich dauernd über irgendeine News, anschließend auf die Kommentare klicken und beim versuch zu antworten, erscheint das Login mit meinen Anmlededaten wo ich mich dann einloggen kann. Das Lesezeichen mit der Anmeldungsseite kommt erst gar nicht statt dessen immer wieder die gelbe Warnung. Könnt ihr das mal bitte fixen.



Da ich leider nicht weiß, was du genau mit gelber Meldung meinst und wann "dauernd" sein soll, kannst du das bitte noch mal genauer beschreiben und was genau geht denn nicht? Am Besten mit Screenshots


----------



## RubySoho (15. September 2016)

Servus!
Hoffe das passt hier rein.
Seit neuestem schaut es auf meinem handy (galaxy j5 standart browser ) so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es fehlt oben quasi alles.
Wenn ich es drehe, dann passt es wieder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was is da los?

Gruss Ruby


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2016)

Ja, ich habe seit 2 Tagen das selbe Problem, auf dem Handy in der Hochkant-Sicht sind jetzt die Icons im Forum nicht mehr sichtbar und nutzbar. Das ist glaub ich seit dem letzten Fix für der Geschichte wo sich die Werbung über Teile der Menübar geschoben hat, so


----------



## INU.ID (15. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Autofill hier irgendwas verbockt, weil es ja das gleiche Passwort ist für die Seiten.


"Das gleiche Passwort für die Seiten" - wie meinst du das? Ich hab für jede dieser Seiten ein eigenes PW. UNd wie kann es an Autofill liegen, wenn das Problem auch bei Copy&Paste sowie bei der Eingabe von Hand auftritt (also auch wenn ich kein Autofill nutze)? Und es auch nur beim Login von PCG/PCGH/Buffed passiert?




> Ich empfehle übrigens gern Passwort-Manager wie LastPass oder 1Password, am Besten in Verbindung mit einem Tokenizer wie Yubikey.


OK, werd ich mir die Tage mal anschauen.


----------



## taks (16. September 2016)

Hat es in den letzten Tagen Änderungen im Layout gegeben? Seit Gestern fehlen mir auf dem Smartphone das Benutzerkontrollzeugs in der oberen Leiste. Aber nur im Hochformat.
Mit Android 6 und Chrome.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> "Das gleiche Passwort für die Seiten" - wie meinst du das? Ich hab für jede dieser Seiten ein eigenes PW. UNd wie kann es an Autofill liegen, wenn das Problem auch bei Copy&Paste sowie bei der Eingabe von Hand auftritt (also auch wenn ich kein Autofill nutze)? Und es auch nur beim Login von PCG/PCGH/Buffed passiert?


1. Bei gefraggeltem Autofill passiert das beim Abschicken
2. Weil unser System ehrlich gesagt funktioniert. Gefühlt 1.000 mal selbst getestet, täglich selbst angewandt, Feedback zu Loginproblemen (außer es gibt mal wieder so einen Kram wie mit Cloudflare) sind eher selten.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Hat es in den letzten Tagen Änderungen im Layout gegeben? Seit Gestern fehlen mir auf dem Smartphone das Benutzerkontrollzeugs in der oberen Leiste. Aber nur im Hochformat.
> Mit Android 6 und Chrome.



Das hängt wohl mit dem Bugfix zusammen, dass das Menu oben bei breiterer Werbung an der Seite kaputt war. Habe es unserem Pixelschubser übergeben.


----------



## INU.ID (16. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> 1. Bei gefraggeltem Autofill passiert das beim Abschicken


Oh, du meinst das verändert mein von Hand eingetragenes Passwort nach dem Abschicken? Hm, das _könnte_ natürlich sein.


> 2. Weil unser System ehrlich gesagt funktioniert.


Ja gut, ich kann halt nicht mehr wie sagen wie es sich bei mir verhält.  Und da kommt es beim Login von ungefähr 90-100 verschiedenen Webseiten  eben nur hier zu Problemen. Wobei mir gerade auffällt, das ich dieses  Problem mit Umlauten/Sonderzeichen afaik auch nur hier im Forum  habe/sehe, vielleicht gibt es da einen Zusammenhang?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Screen hab ich gerade aufgenommen. Das Beispiel ist zwar nicht von mir gepostet, aber es passiert auch bei mir sporadisch, das Umlaute/Sonderzeichen hier im Forum erstmal so aussehen. Vielleicht passiert sowas ebenso sporadisch auch mit meinen Passwörtern? Übrigens bin ich mir zu 99.9% sicher, das ich beim vorletzten Login-Problem auch mal versucht hatte mich mit dem Smartphone (und afaik Chrome) einzuloggen, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Ich will dich ja nicht ärgern oder sinnlos beschäftigen, ich versuche nur dem Problem auf die Spur zu kommen. Und die führt eben irgendwie nach "extern". ^^

Woran liegt das mit den Umlauten/Sonderzeichen (auf dem Screen) eigentlich?


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Den Screen hab ich gerade aufgenommen. Das Beispiel ist zwar nicht von mir gepostet, aber es passiert auch bei mir sporadisch, das Umlaute/Sonderzeichen hier im Forum erstmal so aussehen. Vielleicht passiert sowas ebenso sporadisch auch mit meinen Passwörtern? Übrigens bin ich mir zu 99.9% sicher, das ich beim vorletzten Login-Problem auch mal versucht hatte mich mit dem Smartphone (und afaik Chrome) einzuloggen, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Ich will dich ja nicht ärgern oder sinnlos beschäftigen, ich versuche nur dem Problem auf die Spur zu kommen. Und die führt eben irgendwie nach "extern". ^^
> 
> Woran liegt das mit den Umlauten/Sonderzeichen (auf dem Screen) eigentlich?



Leider wandelt das SEO-Plugin des Forums seit einem (notwendigen Sicherheits-)Update ab und zu Umlaute in Topics mit utf8-Kodierung um. Wir konnten bisher weder reproduzieren noch eine Konstellation herausfinden, wann das passiert oder warum. Einen Patch dazu gibt es vom Pluginhersteller leider auch noch nicht. Das hat aber zumindest keinen Effekt auf den Login. Sonderzeichen im Passwort sind immer gut.


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sonderzeichen im Passwort sind immer gut.



Jo. Hatte ich mal bei einem Microsoft-Account. War dann recht lustig, ich hatte ein Passwort mit Umlauten vergeben, nach dem Einrichten war ich eingeloggt und alles OK. Einen Tag später konnte ich mich mit meinem Passwort nicht mehr einloggen und ich musste einen Reset durchführen. War danach auch wieder OK (man wurde ja automatisch gleich eingeloggt), aber 3 Tage später (als ich mich wieder einloggen musste) war mein Passwort anscheinend schon wieder falsch  Bis ich dann mal auf den Trichter gekommen bin, ein Passwort OHNE Umlaute zu wählen... Seitdem hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.

D.h. aber bei euch gibt es so eine Problematik nicht, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe? Bei mir wird es nämlich mal wieder Zeit für eine PW-Änderung


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Jo. Hatte ich mal bei einem Microsoft-Account. War dann recht lustig, ich hatte ein Passwort mit Umlauten vergeben, nach dem Einrichten war ich eingeloggt und alles OK. Einen Tag später konnte ich mich mit meinem Passwort nicht mehr einloggen und ich musste einen Reset durchführen. War danach auch wieder OK (man wurde ja automatisch gleich eingeloggt), aber 3 Tage später (als ich mich wieder einloggen musste) war mein Passwort anscheinend schon wieder falsch  Bis ich dann mal auf den Trichter gekommen bin, ein Passwort OHNE Umlaute zu wählen... Seitdem hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.



Das klingt eher so als hättest Du zeitweise Deinen Rechner nicht auf ein deutsches Keyboard Layout eingestellt hattest.
Passwörter sind eigentlich schon längst Unicode-kompatibel.


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das klingt eher so als hättest Du zeitweise Deinen Rechner nicht auf ein deutsches Keyboard Layout eingestellt hattest.
> Passwörter sind eigentlich schon längst Unicode-kompatibel.



Ist schon ein bissl länger her  Und nein, MS konnte damals noch keine Umlaute speichern... deswegen waren Sonderzeichen auch nicht erlaubt, allerdings hatte jemand bei der Programmierung der Prüfung des Passworts vergessen, dass es auch noch Länder mit so lustigen Buchstaben wie Ö, ä, Ü, é oder â gibt. Ich habe schon seit Win95-Zeiten immer nur ein einziges Layout fürs Keyboard drin, dann kann man auch nix aus versehen umschalten.

Aber des gehört jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr hierher


----------



## Captain_Bedal (17. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Haben wir am Adblocker rumgespielt und diverse Pfade blockiert?



Rumgespielt nicht, aber das deaktivieren vom Adblocker hat das Problem gelöst  Danke.

Dann bleibt der jetzt mal auf PCGHX aus.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2016)

Seit 10min habe ich immer wieder Datenbankfehler, wenn ich Versuche einen Beitrag zu verschicken oder ins Kontrollzentrum zu gehen, AdBlocker ist aus und nutze Firefox 48,0,2


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Seit 10min habe ich immer wieder Datenbankfehler, wenn ich Versuche einen Beitrag zu verschicken oder ins Kontrollzentrum zu gehen, AdBlocker ist aus und nutze Firefox 48,0,2


Ja, kleine Attacke. Ist unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Kusanar (19. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, kleine Attacke. Ist unter Kontrolle.



Was zum Geier ist denn nur in letzter Zeit los? Ihr seid ja nicht die einzigen mit solchen Problemen... Ist den Leuten zu langweilig, dass man unbedingt DDOS-Attacken fahren muss?


----------



## taks (19. September 2016)

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem ^^
Hab zwar schon ein EMail geschrieben, aber dann kam mir die Idee mit dem VPN:
Ich bin in den Ferien in Montenegro und war gerade im PCGH Forum unterwegs, als ich die Meldung von CloudFlare bekam, dass die IP-Adresse von unserem Appartement gesperrt wurde (Siehe Anhang).
Ich wäre froh wenn Ihr die IP-Adresse wieder freischalten könntet, damit ich hier bei herrlichem Wetter durch das Forum streifen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2016)

Ich habe sie mal aus der Sperrliste gekickt.


----------



## taks (19. September 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## Kusanar (21. September 2016)

Hier übrigens auch. Die IP auf Arbeit ist gesperrt, und wir sind jetzt wirklich nicht als "Datenschleuder" bekannt 

Von zuhause klappt es aber zum Glück. Läuft hier grad was Amok?


*Edith sagt: Danke, klappt jetzt wieder *


----------



## Körschgen (23. September 2016)

Ich hab seit kurzem ein Problem am Handy.

Die Button für PN, Benachrichtigungen und das Profill werden von einem weissen Balken verdeckt.
Durch diesen muss ich blind durchtippen, um eines der Felder zu erreichen.
Musste ich vorher nie.
Im Querformat geht es...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Adblocker hab ich keinen am Smartphone.
Chrome und android 6


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ich hab seit kurzem ein Problem am Handy.
> 
> Die Button für PN, Benachrichtigungen und das Profill werden von einem weissen Balken verdeckt.
> Durch diesen muss ich blind durchtippen, um eines der Felder zu erreichen.
> ...



Hey,

wir haben unseren Pixelschubser drauf angesetzt


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2016)

Sollte wieder passen. Schau mal nach bitte


----------



## taks (23. September 2016)

Also meins hat der Pixelschubser heute repariert


----------



## Körschgen (24. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte wieder passen. Schau mal nach bitte



Top!!!

Bedankt!!!


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2016)

Ist die Anzeige wer online ist und wer nicht im Avatarbereich jeden Postings absichtlich verschwunden? 

Was mir außerdem noch aufgefallen ist sind die verschwundenen Symbole für "page_next" und "page_last" in der Seitenauswahlleiste längerer Threads zumindest bei mir verschwunden sind (aktueller Firefox). Entweder ist da irgendwas mit dem PCGHX-Verdana Style nicht in Ordnung oder das wird bei mir irgendwie blockiert.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2016)

Wenn es dir nicht zu viel Arbeit ist würde es Zam sicher helfen, wenn du es mal ohne Blocker und mal mit Standardtheme versuchsts.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2016)

Hmm - OK, hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht, dass er Adblocker aktiv ist. Ohne Adblocker tauchen beide Probleme nicht auf. Werde wohl mal das Probeabo machen. Aber eine Dauerlösung ist das nicht, denn wenn mich was von den Inhalten in der PCGH interessiert, kauf ich mir in der Regel das Heft. Auf den Online-Content kann ich abgesehen vom Forum gut verzichten und der ganze Mobile-Kram ist mir auch relativ egal. Verstehe aber trotzdem nicht so ganz warum die genannten Style-Elemente von einem Adblocker blockiert werden - zumal ich nichts extra eingestellt habe.


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ist die Anzeige wer online ist und wer nicht im Avatarbereich jeden Postings absichtlich verschwunden?


In letzter Zeit blockieren die Adblock-Typen merkwürdigerweise echte Elemente aus VB-Foren. In einem anderen unserer Foren fehlen bei aktivem Adblock sogar die User-Info-Blöcke in den Profilen. Wir haben an denen absolut nichts geändert, die enthalten auch keine Werbung etc. Die Hinweise dazu ignoriert Adblock - ja, man kann das melden. Aber ich hoffe Ihr könnt nachvollziehen, dass wir bis auf Meldungen bei Adblock hier auch nichts weiter unternehmen, weil wir Adblock-Usern nicht zuarbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2016)

Also das Karma von den Elementen ist prima  .


----------



## Rarek (1. Oktober 2016)

ich hab da mal wieder was zum Spielen, Zam

ich will ein Bild hochladen und kriege dann beim klicken auf "Hochladen" folgenden neuen Tab:

```
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newattachment.php

Mit dieser XML-Datei sind anscheinend keine Style-Informationen verknüpft. Nachfolgend wird die Baum-Ansicht des Dokuments angezeigt.
      <container><attachments><attachment><div class="asset_div" id="upload_asset_div_805557">
    <div class="thumbnail thumbnailsmall">

         <input style="display:none" id="upload_asset_usage_805557" type="button" value="?" class="asset_attach_usage" title="Wo wird diese Datei verwendet?" tabindex="1" />
        <input style="display:none" id="upload_asset_delete_805557" type="button" value="X" class="asset_attach_delete" title="Löschen" tabindex="1" />

        <div class="asset_attachment_container" id="attachment_805557_917370">
        
            
                <img src="attachment.php?attachmentid=917370&d=1475313198&thumb=1&stc=1" class="asset_attachment" alt="" />
            
        
        </div>
        <div class="asset_attachment_filename">
            <span class="filename" title="faltwoche.PNG">faltwoche.PNG</span>
            71,2 KB
        </div>
    </div>
    <input type="checkbox" class="checkme" id="upload_checkme_805557" value="1" tabindex="1" />
</div></attachment><displaybit><li class="attachment"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/png.gif" alt="" /> faltwoche.PNG (71,2 KB)</div></li></displaybit><filename>faltwoche.PNG</filename><filesize>72895</filesize><attachmentid>917370</attachmentid><hasthumbnail>1</hasthumbnail><icon>http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/png.gif</icon><new>1</new></attachments><stats>1 Datei(en) angehängt, Größe 71,2 KB</stats><attachsize>0%</attachsize><totalsize>72895%</totalsize><attachtotal>Aktuelle Größe aller Anhänge: 0</attachtotal><attachstorage>Maximaler Speicherplatz für Anhänge: 0</attachstorage><attachsum>0</attachsum></container>
```


am Ende ist das Bild zwar hochgeladen, aber der Tab ist auch da ^^

zudem kriege ich das Bild dadurch nicht als thumb eingebunden und "muss" die große ansicht nehmen...
( Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II )


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2016)

Da wir weder einen Patch eingespielt haben noch irgendwas am Forencode geändert haben und die Meldung aus einem Ajax-Call resultiert, der nicht im neuen Tab aufgehen darf - kann ich nur eine Gegenfrage stellen: Irgendeinen Scriptblocker/Manipulator-Krempel aktiviert oder geändert?


----------



## Rarek (1. Oktober 2016)

an ja, aber seit gut nem Jahr nimmer geändert und auch in der zwischenzeit Bilder hier hochgeladen meine ich


----------



## Körschgen (3. Oktober 2016)

Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass die Kurzprofile im Thread abgeschnitten sind.
Egal ob Hoch- oder Querformat...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2016)

Und das ist welcher Browser auf was für einen OS?


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde auf android tippen und da er die gleichen darstellungsfehler hat wie ich würde ich auf habbit browser tippen. Der scheint pcgh nicht zu mögen.  Sonst bester browser bei android. Leider nicht so stark verbreitet wie chrome und co


----------



## Körschgen (3. Oktober 2016)

Das ist immer noch Chrome und android 6


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2016)

Interessant. Bei mir war das Forum normal mit Chrome, wobei ich es nicht eingeloggt getestet habe. Ich konnte bei mir feststellen, dass die meisten browser keien darstellungsfehler machen...


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2016)

"Immer noch".
Ja sorry, aber wir haben nicht nur eine Seite und 2 Benutzer. Kann mir also leider nicht alle Angaben merken.
Ich gehe es morgen unseren Pixelschubsern weiter, ob denen was einfällt.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2016)

Im selben Bild dürfte dir auch die Menüzeile oben auffallen oder? (Nur wo ihr schon mal dabei seid oder soll das so?)


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch Chrome und android 6


Das mag jetzt trivial klingen ^^ Aber Lösche mal bitte den Browsercache und gib bitte Feedback, ob es passt.


----------



## Körschgen (4. Oktober 2016)

Das mache ich ohnehin regelmäßig.

Hab ihn natürlich gerade dennoch noch mal geleert.

Bleibt leider dabei.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2016)

Schei .. ich meine - Mist. Ok, danke. Ist nur schwierig zu Testen, weil: Haben es eben auf einem S5 in Chrome und Andriod 6.x getestet und da passt es.


----------



## Körschgen (4. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich etwas ausprobieren soll, einfach bescheid geben.

Danke für die Mühe !!!


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Oktober 2016)

Gab es Heute mal wieder Probleme mit den Datenbanken?



> Datenbankfehler in vBulletin 2.0.35:
> 
> User 'pcghvbulletinphp' has exceeded the 'max_user_connections' resource (current value: 500)
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Oktober 2016)

Und manchmal spielen die Symbole verrückt, was genau wird da denn gemacht.? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dauert meistens nicht lange und 2 oder 3 mal Neuladen behebt das Problem, aber ich sage es immer wieder, die Forensoftware lebt und will manchmal nicht das tun was sie soll.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2016)

Ist die erste Meldung dieser Art - Kann ich leider auch nicht reproduzieren. (FF, Chrome, Opera)


----------



## Quat (11. Oktober 2016)

Der DB-Fehler ist schon wieder vorbei, war am Sonntag.
Vivaldi, Opera Next und 12.17, sowie iPad Safari.
Witzig dabei, empfohlen wurde in der Meldung die Seite im Browser zu "Aktualisieren".
Macht man ja normal mit F5 oder in der Adressleiste. Das sollte aber nicht funktionieren.
Erst den Link "Aktualisieren" in der Meldung anklicken, löste das Problem.


----------



## Kusanar (11. Oktober 2016)

Den DB-Fehler wegen der Überschreitung der zulässigen Connections hatte ich Gestern auch noch... und ja, dauernd auf der F5 rumhacken macht das Problem auch nicht besser


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Der DB-Fehler ist schon wieder vorbei, war am Sonntag.
> Vivaldi, Opera Next und 12.17, sowie iPad Safari.
> Witzig dabei, empfohlen wurde in der Meldung die Seite im Browser zu "Aktualisieren".
> Macht man ja normal mit F5 oder in der Adressleiste. Das sollte aber nicht funktionieren.
> Erst den Link "Aktualisieren" in der Meldung anklicken, löste das Problem.


Naja, Opera 12-Uralt unterstützen wir nicht und werden wir auch nicht, aber warum der Rest rumgesponnen hat, kann ich leider nicht sagen.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Den DB-Fehler wegen der Überschreitung der zulässigen Connections hatte ich Gestern auch noch... und ja, dauernd auf der F5 rumhacken macht das Problem auch nicht besser


Ab und zu wird leider noch geballert.


----------



## Quat (11. Oktober 2016)

So, dafür gibt´s trotzdem kein Gefällt mir!
 Aber ja, mehr als im Forum lesen, geht mit 12.17 schon länger nicht mehr. Auch wenn´s mir nicht gefällt, akzeptiert hab ich es schon.


----------



## uka (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich war auf PCGH nun länger nicht mobil unterwegs, da die Seite immer unleserlicher wird. Nur mal 2 Beispiele:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass die Kurzprofile im Thread abgeschnitten sind.
> Egal ob Hoch- oder Querformat...
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, dabei leide ich auch mit dir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Android Kitkat, bei Nougat habe ich es aber auch (aktueller Chrome).


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2016)

Nur haben wir am Mobil-Style nichts geändert.


----------



## uka (11. Oktober 2016)

Ist auch schon länger so, mindestens schon 1-2 Monate - kann auch noch länger sein. Ich habe gedacht das gibt sich irgendwann (es war nicht immer so "kaputt") und daher nicht weiter verfolgt. 

Wollte nun nur mal mein Feedback dazu abgeben.


----------



## Grestorn (11. Oktober 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Ich war auf PCGH nun länger nicht mobil unterwegs, da die Seite immer unleserlicher wird. Nur mal 2 Beispiele:



Ist das überhaupt die Mobil-Variante und nicht der Standard-Style? 

Bei mir (Android, Chrome) sieht das ganz anders und viel besser aus.


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

gestern Abend so zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr und momentan auch kommt immer beim Laden einer beliebiger Seite diese Fehlermeldung: 



Spoiler



Datenbankfehler 	Datenbankfehler
Es trat ein Problem mit der vBulletin Datenbank auf.
Versuchen Sie Folgendes:

    Laden Sie die Seite über die Aktualisieren Schaltfläche in Ihrem Browser neu.
    Öffnen Sie die extreme.pcgameshardware.de Homepage und versuchen Sie eine andere Seite zu öffnen.
    Klicken Sie auf Zurück, um einen anderen Link zu versuchen.

Der technische Administrator von extreme.pcgameshardware.de wurde über den Fehler informiert. Falls das Problem jedoch weiterhin auftritt, können Sie ihn auch kontaktieren.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.



> Datenbankfehler in vBulletin 2.0.35:
> 
> User 'pcghvbulletinphp' has exceeded the 'max_user_connections' resource (current value: 500)
> 
> ...


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, hab ich übersehen :/


----------



## uka (12. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt die Mobil-Variante und nicht der Standard-Style?
> 
> Bei mir (Android, Chrome) sieht das ganz anders und viel besser aus.


Nein, die Desktop-Variante sieht deutlich anders und fehlerfrei aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Oktober 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Jo, dabei leide ich auch mit dir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab SlimKat und nutze den integrierten Browser, bei mir sieht alles OK aus, nichts abgeschnitten  
Irgenwelche Blocker oder sonstige Anpassungen im Chrome?


----------



## uka (12. Oktober 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also ich hab SlimKat und nutze den integrierten Browser, bei mir sieht alles OK aus, nichts abgeschnitten
> Irgenwelche Blocker oder sonstige Anpassungen im Chrome?



Nö, mit Nougat war es sogar ein "frischer"-Test ohne irgend was anderes installiert. Einfach nur Chrome mehr nicht, keine Plugins oder sonstige Sachen.


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2016)

Das sieht bei dem Browser komplett kaputt aus, weil die Größen hinten und vorn nicht passen - weder vom Menü noch von den Schriften. Aber das liegt eher am Parser des verwendeten Browsers.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Oktober 2016)

Habt ihr mitbekommen, dass das Forum die letzten Tage immer mal wieder nicht erreichbar war?


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2016)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Habt ihr mitbekommen, dass das Forum die letzten Tage immer mal wieder nicht erreichbar war?


Siehe nur ein paar wenige Beiträge weiter über deinem.


----------



## Körschgen (12. Oktober 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Nein, die Desktop-Variante sieht deutlich anders und fehlerfrei aus



Bei mir sieht es anders aus.
Wenn ich neue Beiträge oder ähnliche Suchen aufrufe:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem ich rauszoome:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






In Themen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ebenfalls android Chrome.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Frage, ich weiß nicht ob das hierher gehört: 
Seit ein paar Tagen fällt mir auf, dass die Leertaste irgendwie unregelmäßig funktioniert. Ich kann dann zwar ganz normal schreiben, Eingaben über die Leertaste werden aber nicht registriert. Gehe ich dann manuell zu diesen Stelle, wo ein Leerzeichen hingehört, funktioniert es wieder. 
Das ist mir gerade eben am Haupt-PC aufgefallen (Problem hatte ich nirgends, meine Leertaste funktioniert auch tadellos^^). Und die letzten Tage unregelmäßig auf meinem Laptop. 
Hier in diesem Beitrag funktioniert es komischerweise wieder, gerade eben in einem anderen Forenteil aber nicht, deswegen bin ich nun hier. 

Wie ich das reproduzieren kann ist mir unklar, es tritt auch ziemlich unregelmäßig auf. Keine Ahnung ob das ein Bug oder so ist, aber vielleicht kann man ja was dagegen machen. Ist kein Weltuntergang, trotzdem ärgerlich wenn man schon ein paar Sätze geschrieben hat und es einem erst dann auffällt^^


----------



## Ion (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit der Leertaste. Wenn ich z. B. einen Beitrag zitiere oder auf eine PN antworte und dann hinter dem Quote 1 oder 2x Enter drücke, werden keine Leertasten-Eingaben mehr akzeptiert. Schreibe ich über dem Zitat, werden in der ersten Reihe auch keine Leerzeichen angenommen, in der zweiten aber schon.

Browser: Aktuellester Chrome


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit der Leertaste. Wenn ich z. B. einen Beitrag zitiere oder auf eine PN antworte und dann hinter dem Quote 1 oder 2x Enter drücke, werden keine Leertasten-Eingaben mehr akzeptiert. Schreibe ich über dem Zitat, werden in der ersten Reihe auch keine Leerzeichen angenommen, in der zweiten aber schon.
> 
> Browser: Aktuellester Chrome



Das Problem habe ich auch. 

Ganz allgemein: Man kann mit der Leertaste am ENDE des eingegebenen Texts kein Blank mehr anfügen, man kann nur noch Blanks in den Text einfügen.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich auch.
> 
> Ganz allgemein: Man kann mit der Leertaste am ENDE des eingegebenen Texts kein Blank mehr anfügen, man kann nur noch Blanks in den Text einfügen.



Dito, das Problem kenne ich auch, Firefox 49.0.2, keine Addons... nicht mal AdBlocker


----------



## Ion (28. Oktober 2016)

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind. Wenn ich etwas in fett, kursiv oder unterschtrichen schreiben möchte, dann erscheint folgende Zeichenkette, beim Druck auf den entsprechenden Button: *â€‹


*


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Und wo wir gerade dabei sind. Wenn ich etwas in fett, kursiv oder unterschtrichen schreiben möchte, dann erscheint folgende Zeichenkette, beim Druck auf den entsprechenden Button: *â€‹*



Dieses Problem ist aber - im Gegensatz zu dem Blank-Problem - schon uralt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Oktober 2016)

Das Leerzeichen-Problem ist in der Redaktion auch schon zweimal aufgetreten, aber nur bei Firefox-Nutzern.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab Chrome. 

Und es tritt nur auf, wenn man zitiert.


----------



## Quat (28. Oktober 2016)

Ja ihr habt halt eure Leerzeichen verbraucht!
Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Tasten sind nur die Leertasten limitiert.
Jeder Account erhällt eine gewisse Anzahl und wer halt überall seinen Sempf dazugeben muß, steht dann halt irgendwann ohne Leerzeichen da.
Das ganze beginnt mit sporadischen Aussetzern und endetmitdemkomplettenverzichtjedesLeerzeichens.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Oktober 2016)

Das scheint ein einfaches Script zu sein, welches versucht platz zu sparen, indem es leerzeichen am Ende eines Beitrages entfernt. An sich ja nicht falsch. Nur blöd, wenn das einfach mittendrin schon arbeitet und nicht erst am Schluß, wenn die nachricht abgeschickt werden soll. Da scheint etwas einfach mit dem falschen Trigger zu laufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Oktober 2016)

Hab mit Firefox 49.0.2 bisher keine Probleme festgestellt.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2016)

Keine Probleme bei mir, FF 49,0,1


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Oktober 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Leerzeichen-Problem ist in der Redaktion auch schon zweimal aufgetreten, aber nur bei Firefox-Nutzern.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es Chrome war.


----------



## Ion (28. Oktober 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt halt eure Leerzeichen verbraucht!


Daran habe ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht  Und nun?

*A*ber*j*etzt*m*al*e*hrlich,*d*ass*i*st*z*iemlich*n*ervig..


----------



## Quat (28. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Daran habe ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht  Und nun?
> 
> *A*ber*j*etzt*m*al*e*hrlich,*d*ass*i*st*z*iemlich*n*ervig..


Kannste im Store oder am Zeitschriftenstand nachkaufen! Gibt's als 1k, 10k und 1Millionen-Packs.
Hab ich gerade gemacht! Siehste? Funzt!


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2016)

Wegen dem Problem mit der LEERTASTE:

Kann mir das mal jemand bitte genauer erläutern? Also bitte wirklich im Detail - nichts auslassen. Im Idealfall mit Screenshots und auch Pfeilen drauf zur Verdeutlichung. Bitte nicht posten wo/wann es nicht(!) passiert, sondern nur, wo/wann es passiert.

- Welches OS + Welcher Browser wird beim Auftreten des Problems verwendet
- Welcher Editor ist betroffen? Standard, Erweitert oder WYSIWYG?
- Passiert das in der Schnellantwort oder im Erweiterten Editor oder in Beiden?
- An welcher Stelle passiert das? Ihr erwähnt Zitate, aber ich kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen wie/wo genau. Bilder mit Beschreibung/Pfeilen wären nett.

Danke schon mal

P.s.. Von unserer Seite aus gab es seit und auch lange vor der ersten Meldung keinerlei Updates die in irgendeiner Form das Forum oder den Editor betreffen. Daher ist hier eher von einem Fuckup im Zusammenhang mit einer der Editor-Varianten von VBulletin und einem Chrome-Engine-Update und dem Javascript-Parser des Browsers auszugehen.


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2016)

Nachtrag zum Problem mit der Leertaste:

Ich konnte es jetzt auch mit Chrome reproduzieren und habe auch schon herausgefunden, woran es liegt. Problem ist: Wir können das nicht fixen, ebenso wenig VBulletin (ihre Aussage bisher). Hier kann man nur auf ein Update von Chrome warten.

Chrome bugged nämlich seit einem der letzten Patches offenbar im Zusammenhang mit dem WYSIWYG-Editor rum. Mit dem Standard-Editor des Forums sollte es kein Problem geben, aber der ist halt "minimalistisch".

Das Problem haben leider noch mehr VB-Foren.


----------



## Kusanar (3. November 2016)

Hmmmm... also ich hab es letztens mal versucht nachzustellen und hatte das Problem dann lustigerweise nicht. Typisch Vorführeffekt  Aber gut dass ihr jetzt selber draufgekommen seid, dass da was nicht stimmt. Also kann man nur auf den Browserhersteller hoffen, Tee trinken und abwarten.


----------



## Leob12 (3. November 2016)

Schade dass es dafür keinen Fix gibt. Ich schaffe mir derzeit so Abhilfe das ich einen Punkt setze, und dann davor ganz normal weiterschreibe. Dann funktioniert es nämlich ohne Probleme. 
Sprich irgendein Zeichen setzen, dann mit dem Cursor vor dieses Zeichen navigieren und ganz normal schreiben.


----------



## Körschgen (5. November 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es anders aus.
> Wenn ich neue Beiträge oder ähnliche Suchen aufrufe:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe übrigens exakt die selbe Ansicht im Firefox am Smartphone.

FF auf Android 6


----------



## metalstore (7. November 2016)

Seit einigen Tagen funktioniert die "Zitier"-Funktion im Forum nicht mehr richtig, wenn ich was zitiere und dann einen Kommentar dazu schreiben möchte, schreibt er mir den Text komplett ohne Leerzeichen, ich muss als den Text fertig schreiben und dann nochmal komplett durchgehen und Leerzeichen einfügen, während dem Schreiben passiert beim Drücken der Space-Taste nichts


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2016)

metalstore schrieb:


> Seit einigen Tagen funktioniert die "Zitier"-Funktion im Forum nicht mehr richtig, wenn ich was zitiere und dann einen Kommentar dazu schreiben möchte, schreibt er mir den Text komplett ohne Leerzeichen, ich muss als den Text fertig schreiben und dann nochmal komplett durchgehen und Leerzeichen einfügen, während dem Schreiben passiert beim Drücken der Space-Taste nichts


Schau mal bitte 4 Posts weiter oben in diesem Thread hier.


----------



## metalstore (7. November 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte 4 Posts weiter oben in diesem Thread hier.



naja, das Problem tritt ja auch im Standard-Editor auf ,deswegen die Meldung hier
Lösung bleibt vermutlich die selbe, abwarten und Tee trinken?


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2016)

metalstore schrieb:


> Lösung bleibt vermutlich die selbe, abwarten und Tee trinken?


Leider 



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens exakt die selbe Ansicht im Firefox am Smartphone.
> 
> FF auf Android 6



Das ist schwierig - wir sehen das nicht, bei unseren Tests passt es. -.-


----------



## BigBubby (8. November 2016)

Ich habe den Fehler zum Glück nicht (Opera FTW). Aber würde es nicht einfach gehen, da er nur keine Leerzeichen am Ende mag, ein bis zwei Zeichen zu schreiben, dann wieder "davor" rutschen und dann den eigentlichen Text schreiben, sodass man die ein bis zwei Zeichen immer "vor dem Text herschiebt".


----------



## Ion (9. November 2016)

Irgendwas stimmt hier doch schon wieder nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktueller Chrome. Sind wir jetzt in Japan oder was


----------



## uka (9. November 2016)

@leerzeichen Hatte ich gerade auch ... habe ich ja noch nie erlebt ... muss aber auch sagen, dass PCGH das einzige Board ist, dass auf vbulletin setzt (welches ich regelmäßig besuche). Die anderen Großen haben ja keine Probleme .. denke mal der Board-Hersteller muss es lösen und nicht die Render-Engine des Browsers .


----------



## Gamer090 (9. November 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt hier doch schon wieder nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Japanisch kannst du nicht?  

Bei mir FF 49 passiert das aktuell nicht aber ist schon früher passiert und kommt immer wieder, das Forum lebt eben


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Habt ihr ein anderes Login verfahren?
Ich musste ein neues Passwort anfordern, weil das alte nicht mehr ging.


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein anderes Login verfahren?
> Ich musste ein neues Passwort anfordern, weil das alte nicht mehr ging.



Nein, wir haben nur auf SSL-Login umgestellt.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2016)

Was macht eigentlich die Entwicklung eines Tools, dass diesen "Gesendet mit <...>" Spam unterbindet?


----------



## Gamer090 (11. November 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich die Entwicklung eines Tools, dass diesen "Gesendet mit <...>" Spam unterbindet?



Dafür kann PCGH nichts, es kommt von der Tapatalk App, bezweilfe das ZAM daran was ändern kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dafür kann PCGH nichts, es kommt von der Tapatalk App, bezweilfe das ZAM daran was ändern kann.



Das ist mir klar, aber warum nicht?

Es werden diverse Inhalte gefiltert, beispielsweise eine lange Liste von Schimpfwörtern (ein Kapitel für sich ... ),  falsche Leerzeichen etc.

Warum sollte es nicht möglich sein, mit der gleichen Funktion auch diesen Tapatalk-Spam zu filtern?
Er beginnt immer identisch, und danach steht nichts mehr im Post (da automatisch am Ende angefügt),  also könnte man alles ab dem Eintrag "Gesendet mit"  löschen.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. November 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, aber warum nicht?
> 
> Es werden diverse Inhalte gefiltert, beispielsweise eine lange Liste von Schimpfwörtern (ein Kapitel für sich ... ),  falsche Leerzeichen etc.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, das wäre möglich.


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2016)

Das habe ich schon mal erklärt. Das Gesendet mit kommt von Tapatalk und war bis vor ein paar Monaten noch abstellbar. Mittlerweile will Tatapalk Geld dafür, damit man es global abstellen kann. So kann es jeder nur für sich abstellen. 
Das beim Post herauszufiltern ist nicht trivial, weil die Nachrichten differenzieren und es an der Stelle keinen effektiven Hookpoint gibt. Im Core-Code hacken wir nicht rum.


----------



## taks (11. November 2016)

Kann es sein, dass sich das "Leerschlag-Problem" verschlimmert hat?
In den letzten Tagen hab ich bei jedem zweiten Post das Problem mit den Leerzeichen.


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass sich das "Leerschlag-Problem" verschlimmert hat?
> In den letzten Tagen hab ich bei jedem zweiten Post das Problem mit den Leerzeichen.


Selbst wenn, dann gab es keine Veränderung von unserer Seite aus. Zudem gibt es keine Fehlermeldung die dabei auftaucht. WIR können hier leider nichts tun.


----------



## taks (11. November 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, dann gab es keine Veränderung von unserer Seite aus.



DannhoffenwirmaldasChromedashinbiegt.


----------



## Ion (11. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> DannhoffenwirmaldasChromedashinbiegt.



Nutz solang einfach den Standard-Editor. Ist zwar nicht so schön wie der erweiterte, hat aber das Leerzeichen-Problem nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (11. November 2016)

Der aktuelle Opera hat noch leerzeichen


----------



## uka (11. November 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, dann gab es keine Veränderung von unserer Seite aus. Zudem gibt es keine Fehlermeldung die dabei auftaucht. WIR können hier leider nichts tun.


Es gibt zwar Code der hilft, aber leider hat man dann - wenn man einen Post zitiert - doppelte Zeilenumbrüche im Zitat bei einem Quick Edit ... daher leider nicht wirklich brauchbar  (es sei denn, man verzichtet auf Quick Edit).

editor_contents.css

```
@supports (-webkit-appearance:none) {
body.forum {white-space: pre-wrap;} 
}
```


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar Code der hilft, aber leider hat man dann - wenn man einen Post zitiert - doppelte Zeilenumbrüche im Zitat bei einem Quick Edit ... daher leider nicht wirklich brauchbar  (es sei denn, man verzichtet auf Quick Edit).


Das hatte ich letztens schon im Kommentar gesehen, aber wegen dem "aber" nicht übernommen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (19. November 2016)

*Bildgröße im Thread einstellen*

Hallo ihr lieben,

Ich wollte einen kleinen Kühler Test Posten,allerdings kann ich irgendwie die anzeigegröße der Bilder einstellen. Diese werden beim bearbeiten nicht mehr als Vorschau angezeigt, die man anklicken konnte.

Ist das Feature zur Zeit deaktiviert? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## KonterSchock (19. November 2016)

*AW: Bildgröße im Thread einstellen*

mit Pain.net kannst du deine Bilder anpassen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (19. November 2016)

*AW: Bildgröße im Thread einstellen*

Es geht um die Darstellungsgröße im Thread.. Die konnte man einstellen


----------



## 2xT_feaRless (20. November 2016)

*AW: Bildgröße im Thread einstellen*

Ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen.
Anstatt dass das Bild im Editor angezeigt wird, erscheint nur der BB Code
z.B.:  ATTACH=CONFIG]926786[/ATTACH

So kann man natürlich keinen Doppelklick mehr drauf machen um die Bildoptionen anzupassen.


----------



## taks (20. November 2016)

Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher ob es an meinem Telefon liegt oder nicht, aber Fragen kostet ja nichts 

Also es geht darum, dass ich mit meinem Smartphone und Chrome keine Bilder mehr hochladen kann.
Ich wähle im Dialog ein Bild aus aber da steht dann auch schon der falsche Namen in der Textbox (immer der Selbe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und beim Hochladen kommt dann diese Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat eine eine Idee oder das gleiche Problem?

OS: Android 6.0.1
Chrome: Aktuellste Version


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2016)

*Bildeditor hat weniger Optionen*

Huhu ZAM,

bis vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich im erweiterten Editor (einstellbare Option unter Einstellungen im Benutzerkontrollzentrum) eingebundene Bilde in den Größen "klein", "mittel", "gross" "Originale Größe" in Beiträge einbinden. Diese Option gibt es nicht mehr, es gibt im Profil auch nur noch "einfacher Editor" und "standard Editor", aber den "erweiterten Editor" nicht mehr.

Jetzt wollte ich gerade mein Review weiter schreiben, da konnte ich bis vor ein paar Tagen die Bilder in sinnvoller Größe einbinden, jetzt geht das nicht mehr. .... Grummel..... 

Beispiele:
bisher:  [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelkühler in der Analyse
jetzt: Wie lang würde meine jetzige CPU noch reichen?

Das ist deshalb schade, weil die mittlere Auflösung ziemlich gut war, um Details schon zu sehen ohnr ein Bild in voller Größe herunter laden zu müssen, die kleinen Bildchen aber so wenig zeigen, dann man sie immer manuell öffnen muss.

Liegt der Fehler in meinen Einstellungen, oder wurde das Forum geupdatet?

Danke für Antwort und lieben Gruß
Susanne


----------



## -Xe0n- (21. November 2016)

*AW: Bildgröße im Thread einstellen*

Ist das nun ein Bug oder gewollt?


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2016)

*AW: Bildeditor hat weniger Optionen*

Naja, die Wahl besteht zwischen: Entweder Chrome-Bug oder vereinfachter Editor.

Ich habe den erweiterten Editor wieder eingestellt, aber dann wird das Feedback bzgl. Leertasten-Quote-Problem, dass wir nicht lösen können, sondern nur VBulletin oder Google, wieder losgehen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. November 2016)

Ach was, die User müssen einfach ein vernünftigen Browser benutzen (FFFTW)


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2016)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Textrendering im folgenden Post:

Fernseher: Jeder zehnte Deutsche soll bereits einen UHD-Fernseher haben


Bild davon aus FF49.0.2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (24. November 2016)

FF 50 @ Win 7 auch


----------



## BigBubby (24. November 2016)

Android mit habit browser auch.


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2016)

[FONT=arial black][SIZE=7][B]IST JA SCHÖN DASS DU UNS DAS ALLEN SO ÜBERDEUTLICH MITTEILST!!! WIR SOLLTEN IMMER SO SCHREIBEN, DANN IST ES AUCH OHNE BRILLE AUS 8 KILOMETERN ENTFERNUNG GUT ZU LESEN![/B][/SIZE][/FONT]

Also wenn man solche BBCodes provoziert, ist das  kein Rendering-Problem. Line-Height ist für andere Schriftarten nicht angepasst und ist auch nicht anpassbar.

Working as intended


----------



## BigBubby (24. November 2016)

Plöde Frage: Wieso bietet ihr diese an, wenn sie das Design sprengen?


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Plöde Frage: Wieso bietet ihr diese an, wenn sie das Design sprengen?


Wir sind nicht Vbulletin.

Aber ich habe die Größen in der Auswahl des Dropdowns jetzt auf maximal "5" beschränkt. Nur kann man trozdem noch manuell SIZE=7 setzen.


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2016)

ICH HABE DA MAL GEZAUBERT, JETZT GEHT AUCH GEBRÜLLE MIT ZU GROSSEM TEXT, WOBEI ICH DAS NICHT EMPFEHLEN WÜRDE, WENN MAN NICHT DEN LANGEN ARM UNSERER MORDERATOREN SPÜREN MÖCHTE. IST NUR EIN TIPP


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. November 2016)

Es gibt da auch ein kleinen Trick, wie man den Text ohne Probleme lesen kann. STRG-Taste gedrückt halten und mit dem Mausrad runterscrollen oder die -/__-Taste solange drücken, bis der Text in´s Fenster passt


----------



## taks (24. November 2016)

Die '6' musste dran glauben? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Die '6' musste dran glauben? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ... ist gleich wieder da.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> ICH HABE DA MAL GEZAUBERT, JETZT GEHT AUCH GEBRÜLLE MIT ZU GROSSEM TEXT, WOBEI ICH DAS NICHT EMPFEHLEN WÜRDE, WENN MAN NICHT DEN LANGEN ARM UNSERER MORDERATOREN SPÜREN MÖCHTE. IST NUR EIN TIPP



Zum Glück zitiert niemand deinen Text.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> ICH HABE DA MAL GEZAUBERT, JETZT GEHT AUCH GEBRÜLLE MIT ZU GROSSEM TEXT, WOBEI ICH DAS NICHT EMPFEHLEN WÜRDE, WENN MAN NICHT DEN LANGEN ARM UNSERER MORDERATOREN SPÜREN MÖCHTE. IST NUR EIN TIPP



*WIESO?  WENN WIR IM JAHR 2060 ALLE IN RENTE SIND UND NICHT MEHR GUT LESEN KÖNNEN, IST DAS DOCH KLASSE! 

*
So, zurück zu vernünftigen Größen


----------



## Ion (25. November 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> WENN MAN NICHT DEN LANGEN ARM UNSERER MORDERATOREN SPÜREN MÖCHTE



Öhm ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2016)

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass die Forensoftware neuerdings alte Threads verschluckt?


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2016)

Es "kann" immer irgend ein Bug auftreten, aber ohne konkretes Beispiel ist das schwer nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es "kann" immer irgend ein Bug auftreten, aber ohne konkretes Beispiel ist das schwer nachvollziehbar.


Konkret: Rumpelkammer.
Zahllose alte Threads sind weg, darunter der Laber-Thread (beide Teile), der Nerv-Thread, die alte Veggie-Umfrage und noch weitere kleinere Threads. Bin durch Zufall darauf aufmerksam geworden, als ich nach einem relativ harmlosen, alten Thread dort gesucht habe. Ich weiß, der Laber- und der Nerv-Fred waren ohnehin zu, aber es sind auch Threads verschwunden, von denen ich weiß, dass dort nie moderativ eingegriffen wurde. 

Ich hab' schon einen Mod darauf angesprochen, wusste aber von nichts; er sage lediglich, dass jene Threads scheinbar komplett aus dem System raus sind (also gelöscht).


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2016)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2016)

Ähm, ich suche die Threads und finde sie nicht?
Guckt man in der RuKa ganz nach hinten, ist da schon ein wenig ausgedünnt.^^


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Kennst du zufällig den User, der den Thread seinerzeit eröffnet hat?
Wenn ja, schau bei ihm unter erstellte Themen nach, wenn der da nicht mehr ist, ist er weg.

Ist mir beim Thema "wie kommt ihr zu eurem Benutzernamen" oder so ähnlich aufgefallen.
Den hatte Quanti mal eröffnet, vor ewig oder so. Der ist weg. 
Gilt auch für diverse Glückwunsch Threads in der Rumpelkammer, die mal eröffnet wurden. Alles weg.
Ich denke, dass gerade in der Rumpelkammer mal ordentlich durchgefegt und eine Menge entsorgt wurde.
Vermutlich war es Niemand, und Keiner hat es gesehen. Immer diese beiden Typen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2016)

Der Alki-Fred.

Also den Hauptteil des Laber-Threads (Part 2) hatte ja damals HeNry erstellt, der hat zwei Seiten Themen gestartet (also auf der Übersichtsseite). Interessanterweise kann ich die zweite Seite nicht angucken. Bei dem Ersteller eines anderen Threads, ist jener in seiner Übersichtsseite einfach nicht aufzufinden.

Ich habe das aber erst vor ein paar Tagen IncredibleAlk mitgeteilt, auch der hat die Threads nicht finden können - was nur bedeuten kann, dass sie komplett entsorgt wurden (also gelöscht).


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2016)

VB hat (sinnvoller weise) Funktionen um Medien und Threads zu entsorgen welche x-Jahre nicht besucht/angesehen wurden. War bei PCGH aber eigentlich(!) immer aus.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also den Hauptteil des Laber-Threads (Part 2) hatte ja damals HeNry erstellt, der hat zwei Seiten Themen gestartet (also auf der Übersichtsseite). Interessanterweise kann ich die zweite Seite nicht angucken. Bei dem Ersteller eines anderen Threads, ist jener in seiner Übersichtsseite einfach nicht aufzufinden.



Das ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen.
Da gibt es in der Suchfunktion 40 Ergebnisse. Die ersten 25 kann ich sehen, versuche ich auf die zweite Seite zu wechseln, wird angezeigt, dass keine Ergebnisse gefunden wurden.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> VB hat (sinnvoller weise) Funktionen um Medien und Threads zu entsorgen welche x-Jahre nicht besucht/angesehen wurden. War bei PCGH aber eigentlich(!) immer aus.


Also der RuKa-"Eröffnungsthread" (logischerweise ältester Thread dort) wurde zwei Tage nach dem Start gleich geclosed - und ist trotzdem noch da.
Da sind auch noch einige andere, steinalte, damals schon kaum relevante Threads, die nicht mal ich kannte und noch da sind. Aber gewisse, frequentierte Threads sind neben einigen wirklich sinnlosen Threads (Wie viel Uhr ist es?) verschwunden. 
Was mir auch irgendwie aufgefallen ist, dass in so gut wie jedem der mir bekannten, fehlenden Threads Quanti was gepostet oder jenen erstellt hat. 

Bloß Zufall oder Verschwörung?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen.
> Da gibt es in der Suchfunktion 40 Ergebnisse. Die ersten 25 kann ich sehen, versuche ich auf die zweite Seite zu wechseln, wird angezeigt, dass keine Ergebnisse gefunden wurden.



Passiert mir auch öfters, muss wohl der Grund sein warum nicht jeder die Suche nutzt.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2016)

Hi,

ich habe eben ein Geister-Leerzeichen in einem Beitrag von mir gefunden: 
Tutorial: Automatisierte Backups in Windows mit FreeFileSync

Ganz unten sieht es bei mir so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich aber auf "Bearbeiten" klicke, ist dort kein Leerzeichen im Wort.   

Wo kommt das her?    Wenn ich den Beitrag markiere, wird mir auch ein Leerzeichen angezeigt ...


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn ich raten müsste, dann ist das eine (dämliche) Sicherheitsmaßnahme vom Forum, um den URL-Parser an der Stelle nicht auszulösen.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2016)

Gibts eigentlich keine horizontale Scrollbar mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich mag den Thread nicht raten müssen.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich mag den Thread nicht raten müssen.



Nicht raten, wissen du musst junger Padawan 

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

Btw.: Ist auch z.B. bei zu breiten Bildern:
[PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread

PS: Mein Browser hat eine Breite von 1280 Pixeln.


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2016)

Und, besser?


----------



## taks (2. Dezember 2016)

Bei den Bilder ja, aber die Tabelle immernoch nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon genannt wurde (bin auf jeden Fall nicht der einzige mit dem Problem), seit neustem passiert es ständig, das die Leertaste in der Textbox nicht mehr funktioniert. Setzt man allerdings ein Smiley von rechts aus dem Kasten ein, dann geht sofort die Leertaste wieder. 
Ich hatte schon vermutet das es ein lokales Problem ist, also mal Browser aktualisiert (Chrome) und dabei gleich mal alle alten Browserdaten inkl. Cookies und co gelöscht. Aber nun tritt es immer noch auf. 
Was ist da los?


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon genannt wurde [..] Was ist da los?


Offizieller Feedback- und Bug-Thread Vbulletin 4


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Offizieller Feedback- und Bug-Thread Vbulletin 4



Ichweißzwarnichtwasdumirdamitsagenwillst,aberlustigerweisepassiertdasProblemgradwieder


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ichweißzwarnichtwasdumirdamitsagenwillst,aberlustigerweisepassiertdasProblemgradwieder


Das Forum hat die Sprungmarke zu meiner Antwort vom 03.11 zu dem Thema  vergeigt. Dann zitiere ich mal:



> Nachtrag zum Problem mit der Leertaste:
> 
> Ich konnte es jetzt auch mit Chrome reproduzieren und habe auch schon herausgefunden, woran es liegt. Problem ist: Wir können das nicht fixen, ebenso wenig VBulletin (ihre Aussage bisher). Hier kann man nur auf ein Update von Chrome warten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2016)

Okay das ist ja doof, also abwarten.
Danke für die Info


----------



## Maverick306 (9. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen,

ich packe das mal hier rein, bevor ich dafür einen Thread erstelle:

Ich benutze aus mehreren Umständlichen Gründen einen Windowsphone mehrheitlich. Auf diesem kann ich auch das Forum aufrufen. Jedoch kann ich mit dem Windowsphone keine Forumsbeiträge oder PNs schreiben, da das Textfeld ausgegraut ist. Es lässt sich keine tastatur dafür öffnen.

Vielleicht kann jemand das Problem ebenfalls benennen bzw. kennt das Problem und eine Lösung?


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2016)

Hey,

du könntest alternativ versuchen in deinen Optionen ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions ) den Standard-Editor mit erweiterer Schaltfläche statt dem WYSIWYG-Editor zu aktivieren und schauen ob es dann funktioniert.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe zwar Windows,  habe aber vor Jahren aufgehört das Forum zu besuchen da es absolut nicht in mobilen Browsern funktionierte ...    letzter Stand war aber eigentlich, dass es wieder besser wurde. 

Wieso funktionieren denn die Textfelder nicht?


----------



## Maverick306 (9. Dezember 2016)

Mit dem einfachen Texteditor geht es nun wieder. Wieso auch immer. Schreibe gerade mit dem Handy.

Hatte aber vorher nichts umgestellt.


----------



## Rarek (16. Dezember 2016)

ich pack das einfach mal hier rein


wenn ich im header unter Forum -> Aktionen gehe und "alle als gelesen markieren" klicke, dann wird dies gemacht und die Seite neu geladen

wenn ich allerdings in der Leiste in den Unterforen auf Forumoptionen -> "dieses Forum als gelesen markieren" gehe, dann wird es zwar als gelesen markiert, aber nicht neugeladen


ob bug oder feature darfste selbst entscheiden Zam (aber nur ausnahmsweise und weil du es bist)


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ob bug oder feature darfste selbst entscheiden Zam (aber nur ausnahmsweise und weil du es bist)


Feature.


----------



## Quat (18. Dezember 2016)

Dauerladeschleife
Bei Zitaten gibt's den Link zur Quelle. Ist die Quelle aber gelöscht, führt der Link bei mir in eine Dauerschleife.
Im Halbsekundenrythmus versucht Safari die Seite neu zuladen, wo der Ursprungspost einmal war.
Hier der Post mit dem Zitat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MobileSafari 601.1, iOS 9.0.3 (glaub ich)

Frohes Fest an alle!

Edit:
Bei Opera, egal ob alt oder aktuell das gleiche.
Aber bei Vivaldi funzt es.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Dezember 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Dauerladeschleife
> Bei Zitaten gibt's den Link zur Quelle. Ist die Quelle aber gelöscht, führt der Link bei mir in eine Dauerschleife.
> Im Halbsekundenrythmus versucht Safari die Seite neu zuladen, wo der Ursprungspost einmal war.
> Hier der Post mit dem Zitat.
> ...



Bei mir auch, FF 50,1,0


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Die Umleitungsschleife ist behoben.


----------



## Quat (19. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön!
Also ZAM, bissig scheint dir ja zu liegen.
Aber schau mal wer mir da geantwortet hat!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2016)

Schon klar - Hund ist mein Test-Account, hatte vergessen umzuloggen. ^^

Admins/Mods sind nicht in die Schleife gelaufen, wegen der Ausblendmechanik.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

Immer, wenn ich versuche, diesen Thread zu erreichen: Nvidia Geforce: GTX 1080 Ti ungewollt bestätigt und "Club Geforce" in Planung lande ich auf der Startseite des Forums.
Egal welcher Browser. 
Werde ich bewusst ausgeschlossen?


----------



## ZAM (21. Dezember 2016)

Geht wieder.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

Super. Danke.


----------



## orca113 (22. Dezember 2016)

Maverick306 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich packe das mal hier rein, bevor ich dafür einen Thread erstelle:
> 
> ...



Ich hatte damals ähnliche Probleme. Bin dann mit der Tapatalk App reingegangen.

Wenn du das kannst mach das auch. Du ärgerst dich nur. Helfen wird dir niemand weil kaum jemand WP nutzt. Der Tipp von ZAM wirkt nicht. Habe das gerade auf meinem Diensthandy (WP) probiert.


----------



## taks (23. Dezember 2016)

Wie kann ich den Fluchfilter wieder ausschalten?


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Fluchfilter wieder ausschalten?


Wieder? Der war nie aus, das ist eine globale Einstellung.


----------



## taks (23. Dezember 2016)

Gabs da ned eine Einstellung im Kontrollzentrum?


----------



## D0pefish (12. Januar 2017)

Moin. Mein Projekt mehr als 99 neue "Gefällt Mir" erhalten-Meldungen zu ignorieren ist beendet. Der rote kreisrunde Rahmen wird nicht mit krassem Glitchingeffekt gesprengt oder hängt da nur so rum, sondern wird wie erwartet weiter zur Elipse aufgezogen. Die Bugfreiheit ist damit für Hardcore-Ignoranten bis 999 wahrscheinlich sichergestellt!!! Danke an alle die nachte Wahrheit verpackt in meinen manchmal schwierigen Humor verstehenden Teilnehmer, die nicht so "danke"-klickfaul sind wie ich.
LG


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

ach ja, benachrichtigungen...

früher wurde man auch bei quotes benachrichtigt - mittlerweile ja nicht mehr
wäre es möglich das optional im Kontrollzentrum als option anzubieten, dass man benachrichtigt wird?


(und ich meine irgendwie, ich hätte das schonmal gefragt... who cares)


----------



## Ion (12. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ach ja, benachrichtigungen...
> 
> früher wurde man auch bei quotes benachrichtigt - mittlerweile ja nicht mehr
> wäre es möglich das optional im Kontrollzentrum als option anzubieten, dass man benachrichtigt wird?



Gibts doch in den Einstellungen, sieh mal genau nach


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Gibts doch in den Einstellungen, sieh mal genau nach



ich sehe folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



e-mail brauch ich net zugespammt werden
PN auch nicht, die sind für wichtigeres da
aber ich sehe keine Option dafür, sie als benachrichtigung wie oben die "gefällt mir" klicks darstellen zu lassen


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich sehe folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Optionen müssen reichen, nachdem die eigentliche Funktion dafür von VB gestrichen wurde. Trotzdem gibt es entgegen deiner Behauptung und "Interessiert offenbar eh keinen"-Unterstellung eine Funktion dafür.


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

hab ja auch nicht gesagt, das es sie nicht gibt, nur das sie momentan nicht aktiv zu sein scheind - oder halt von VB gestrichen wurde

mich interessiert es 
aber abseits dessen verwirrt mich der 2. Satz - wie passt das vor und nach dem "und" zusammen?


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> hab ja auch nicht gesagt, das es sie nicht gibt, nur das sie momentan nicht aktiv zu sein scheind - oder halt von VB gestrichen wurde
> 
> mich interessiert es
> aber abseits dessen verwirrt mich der 2. Satz, wie passt das vor und nach dem "und" zusammen?


Das passt alles wunderbar zusammen  
Ich hatte übrigens schon mal geschaut, ob das Tracking für die "Nachrichtenanzeige" nur deaktiviert ist. Aber es gibt dafür einfach keine Datenerfassung mehr.


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

wäre schön, wenn du auch sagen würdest, wie es zusammenpast, denn dann könnte ich jenen zusammenhang auch verstehen 

schade drum, dann halt nimmer ^^


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Januar 2017)

Kontrollzentrum-> Einstellungen-> 2ter Absatz unten "Zitat-Benachrichtigung" (Nein; E-Mail; PN)


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Kontrollzentrum-> Einstellungen-> 2ter Absatz unten "Zitat-Benachrichtigung" (Nein; E-Mail; PN)



nur nicht "nachrichtenanzeige"
aber sonst, danke für die mühe, warst nur einen tick zu langsam


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Januar 2017)

Ups, da war der Tab etwas zu lange offen ^^


----------



## Robonator (14. Januar 2017)

Hab seit nem paar Tagen einen komischen Bug:

Spontan funktioniert im Textfeld die Leertaste nicht mehr. 
Ich kann Anfangs wenn ich noch nichts geschrieben habe, einmal die Leertaste betätigen, alles weitere wird nicht angenommen, normale Buchstaben dafür schon.
Das ganze tritt komplett sporadisch auf. Manchmal ist es nach einem Reload weg, manchmal auch nicht. 
Bisher aufgefallen ist es mir aber nur wenn ich über den Knopf einen Beitrag zitieren will. 
Nutze Chrome auf neuster Version. 
Win10 x64



Und eine Frage: Gibt es ne Möglichkeit Alerts zu aktivieren wenn man in einem Beitrag zitiert wird?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Januar 2017)

Chrome ist schuld, entweder nutzt du den einfachen Editor oder einen besseren Browser (FFFTW)


----------



## Laudian (14. Januar 2017)

Hier scheint sich wieder ein Fehler eingeschlichen zu haben:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iPhone SE mit aktuellem iOS 10 im Safari Browser.


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2017)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Chrome ist schuld, entweder nutzt du den einfachen Editor oder einen besseren Browser (FFFTW)


Wenn man mit Strg+A, Strg+X, und Strg+V dem Text aus dem Fenster löscht und neu einfügt, dann geht es plötzlich. Das ist zumindest mein "Workaround".


----------



## Ion (14. Januar 2017)

Irgendwas ist hier ständig kaputt 
Unter Chrome gibts den Leertasten Bug. Ich bin daher jetzt wieder zurück zu Firefox. Und was sehe ich jetzt hier?
Alle ö, ü und ä werden so dargestellt: "Ã¼" oder so: "Ã¶"


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Januar 2017)

ÄÖÜäöü

Also bei mir gehts, FF50.1.0


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Hier scheint sich wieder ein Fehler eingeschlichen zu haben:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So sieht das doch schon immer aus, auch unter Android mit Chrome beispielsweise.


----------



## Laudian (17. Januar 2017)

Das Menü wurde bei mir vorher definitiv nicht seitlich abgeschnitten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2017)

Könnte man in diesem Menü evtl das Benutzerkontrollzentrum anders platzieren?
Es passiert mir leider häufiger, das beim tippen auf das Kontrollcenter stattdessen der abmelden button aktiviert wird. Ist super nervig das man sich andauernd an und abmeldet :/


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Könnte man in diesem Menü evtl das Benutzerkontrollzentrum anders platzieren?
> Es passiert mir leider häufiger, das beim tippen auf das Kontrollcenter stattdessen der abmelden button aktiviert wird. Ist super nervig das man sich andauernd an und abmeldet :/


Ich habe es nicht umplatziert, aber den Logout-Link mal mit einer Zwischenabfrage gesichert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2017)

Super danke 

Allerdings ist es immer noch außerhalb des Bildschirms, selbst nach cache und browserdaten löschen :/


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Super danke
> 
> Allerdings ist es immer noch außerhalb des Bildschirms, selbst nach cache und browserdaten löschen :/


Ja, das ist durch eine Content-Änderung passiert, aber habe schon ein Ticket für unseren Pixelschubser angelegt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2017)

Alles klar


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Alles klar


Das sollte jetzt auch wieder passen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Januar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht umplatziert, aber den Logout-Link mal mit einer Zwischenabfrage gesichert.



Achso, da kommt also diese Abfrage her und ich habe mich schon gefragt woher und warum das geändert wurde aber zu der Änderung sage ich


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Januar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Optionen müssen reichen, nachdem die eigentliche Funktion dafür von VB gestrichen wurde. Trotzdem gibt es entgegen deiner Behauptung und "Interessiert offenbar eh keinen"-Unterstellung eine Funktion dafür.


Ergo könnte man die Zitatbenachrichtungen wirklich nicht ins Benachrichtigungscenter verlagern?
Denn per PN wird einem das Postfach extrem vollgemüllt... Und der Speicherplatz ist ja nun stark begrenzt.


PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Chrome ist schuld, entweder nutzt du den einfachen Editor oder einen besseren Browser (FFFTW)


Bevor ich auf einen Browser umsteige der extrem langsam arbeitet, praktisch immernoch ein Ein-Prozess-Browser ist und dessen RAM-Verbrauch nur durch Edge in den Schatten gestellt wird hacke ich mir die Hände ab...

Der Fehler kam, so habe ich das hier im Forum mal irgendwo gelesen, durch ein Update der Forensoftware und es würde - laut ZAM - einen großen Aufwand brauchen um ihn zu beheben. Den man aber wohl nicht betreiben will, da längerfristig der Umstieg auf Version 5 angedacht ist.



keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Strg+A, Strg+X, und Strg+V dem Text aus dem Fenster löscht und neu einfügt, dann geht es plötzlich. Das ist zumindest mein "Workaround".


Bei mir muss ich einen Zeilenumbruch einfügen, also Enter drücken. Danach kann ich ihn auch wieder löschen und weiterhin Leerzeichen setzen...


Ion schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist hier ständig kaputt
> Unter Chrome gibts den Leertasten Bug. Ich bin daher jetzt wieder zurück zu Firefox. Und was sehe ich jetzt hier?
> Alle ö, ü und ä werden so dargestellt: "Ã¼" oder so: "Ã¶"


Das Problem habe ich bei Firefox Mobile desübrigen auch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Januar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Könnte man in diesem Menü evtl das Benutzerkontrollzentrum anders platzieren?
> Es passiert mir leider häufiger, das beim tippen auf das Kontrollcenter stattdessen der abmelden button aktiviert wird. Ist super nervig das man sich andauernd an und abmeldet :/



Man kann auch durch Klick auf das Zahnradsymbol direkt ins Kontrollzentrum gelangen, ohne Untermenüs mit weiteren Funktionen öffnen zu müssen.


----------



## Laudian (22. Januar 2017)

Auf Touchdisplays öffnet sich durch einen Klick auf das Zahnrad allerdings das Menü ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Januar 2017)

Jap, mobil nicht zu gebrauchen ^^


----------



## uka (26. Januar 2017)

Gab es nicht mal die Möglichkeit, dass ich Bilder um z.B. 50% kleiner darstellen konnte? 

Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass bei längerem Mausover ein Knopf für sowas kam (wenn ich ein Beitrag bearbeite). Oder gibt es die Option nicht mehr (oder nur noch manuell mit [IMG;50%]...[/IMG] oder so)?


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2017)

uka schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal die Möglichkeit, dass ich Bilder um z.B. 50% kleiner darstellen konnte?
> 
> Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass bei längerem Mausover ein Knopf für sowas kam (wenn ich ein Beitrag bearbeite). Oder gibt es die Option nicht mehr (oder nur noch manuell mit [IMG;50%]...[/IMG] oder so)?


Kann ich nichts zu sagen - so eine Funktion sagt mir nichts. Da es aber schon lange keine Feature-Updates durch VB für die Version gab, kann da zumindest nichts "plötzlich weg sein".


----------



## uka (26. Januar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kann ich nichts zu sagen - so eine Funktion sagt mir nichts. Da es aber schon lange keine Feature-Updates durch VB für die Version gab, kann da zumindest nichts "plötzlich weg sein".


Es kann sicher auch mit den Browsern zutun haben, so war es nicht gemeint. Ich erinnere mich nur das es so eine Funktion gab (habe diese vielleicht vor 1-2 Jahren das letzte mal genutzt). Vielleicht erinnert sich ja jemand was ich meine, ansonsten muss ich kleinere Bilder machen .


----------



## Kusanar (26. Januar 2017)

uka schrieb:


> Es kann sicher auch mit den Browsern zutun haben, so war es nicht gemeint. Ich erinnere mich nur das es so eine Funktion gab (habe diese vielleicht vor 1-2 Jahren das letzte mal genutzt). Vielleicht erinnert sich ja jemand was ich meine, ansonsten muss ich kleinere Bilder machen .



Ich meine das war noch in der alten Forensoftware. Also sicher schon 2 Jahre oder länger her  Das gibt es jedenfalls nicht mehr...


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2017)

Deine Idee mit den Size-Angaben für das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uka (26. Januar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Deine Idee mit den Size-Angaben für das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich ist es doch schon heute recht simpel: Große Bilder werden eh automatisch auf Fensterbreite gestaucht, will man nur eine kleine Vorschau und das große Bild per Klick nimmt man das ATTACH Tag bzw. die Funktion "Anhang an Position einfügen".

Die Bilder an sich per Webcode in der Anzeige kleiner kloppen als sie sind finde ich ziemlich bescheiden weil man so der Bandbreiten Verschwendung Tür und Tor öffnet.


----------



## Rarek (5. Februar 2017)

ich habe da grade was entdeckt...
wenn ich in meinem Worklog im ersten Post auf bearbeiten -> Erweitert klicke, kriege ich von meinem Chrome folgende Meldung:


> *Diese Seite funktioniert nicht*
> 
> Chrome hat auf dieser Seite ungewöhnlichen Code erfasst und diese Seite daher blockiert, um Ihre personenbezogenen Daten wie Passwörter, Telefonnummern oder Kreditkarteninformationen zu schützen.
> 
> ...




beim 2. Post funzt alles wie gewohnt ^^


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2017)

Worklog?


----------



## Laudian (6. Februar 2017)

Ist in seiner Signatur verlinkt.


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2017)

gut, ich dachte Signatur reicht ^^;

aber ich hätte auch dazuschreiben können, dass sich ein link in der Sig befindet


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> gut, ich dachte Signatur reicht ^^;
> 
> aber ich hätte auch dazuschreiben können, dass sich ein link in der Sig befindet


Pf, kann doch nicht auf alles achten 

Habe das gerade mal gecheckt - der Inhalt deines Posts ist sauber, die geladenen Scripte weißen aber auch nichst Ungewöhnliches oder gar Neues auf. Ich fürchte, da überreagiert nur Chrome gerade mal.


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...]Ich fürchte, da überreagiert nur Chrome gerade mal _wieder_.



ich habe es mal passend editiert


----------



## DrDave (9. Februar 2017)

Komme nicht mehr mit Tapatalk ins Forum, andere Seiten funktionieren normal. Ist da was bekannt?


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Komme nicht mehr mit Tapatalk ins Forum, andere Seiten funktionieren normal. Ist da was bekannt?



Seit wann ist das schon der Fall? 
Aber davon abgesehen, haben wir weder Einblick noch Einfluss auf Tapatalk.


----------



## DrDave (9. Februar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Seit wann ist das schon der Fall?



Sollte seit gestern der Fall sein.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Sollte seit gestern der Fall sein.


Mh, es liegt keine Meldung von Tapatalk vor und der letzte Stand ihres Plugins ist installiert.


----------



## DrDave (9. Februar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, es liegt keine Meldung von Tapatalk vor und der letzte Stand ihres Plugins ist installiert.


Tapatalk hat mich eben auch über deine Antwort benachrichtigt, sobald ich sie aber aufrufen wollte kam folgende Fehlermeldung.
Ins Forum komm ich auch gar nicht rein, er läd  rein gar nichts.
Wenn von eurer Seite alles aktuell ist, dann heißt es wohl warten


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2017)

Habe Tapatalk gerade selbst probiert (Iphone 6) - komme rein. Sehe auch alle Foren und Threads.


----------



## DrDave (9. Februar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Habe Tapatalk gerade selbst probiert (Iphone 6) - komme rein. Sehe auch alle Foren und Threads.


Muss wohl an dem gestrigen App Update gelegen haben... Nachdem ich die Caches gelöscht und mich neu bei PCGHX angemeldet habe geht's wieder. Danke fürs gegen checken. Die Wartungsdrohne kann sich wieder den wichtigen Dingen widmen:-;


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Ich muss auch mal ein Lob loswerden. Zam ist wirklich hilfsbereit und schaut ob man was machen kann. Finde ich sehr klasse!

Auch wenn ich schon ein paar mal Kritik an der mobilen Ansicht geäußert habe (sicherlich auch meistens berechtigt), so wurde versucht die Probleme zu lösen und Ideen werden auch nicht einfach abgeschmettert. Sicherlich kann ZAM nicht alles für jeden Umkrempeln. 
Mittlerweile funktioniert ja die Bedienung per Smartphonebrowser echt gut.

Und dann geht man mal zum Vergleich ins Luxx und muss feststellen, dass die mobile Ansicht total für den Poppes ist, sich etliche Benutzer schon mehrfach beschwert haben (Antwort der Moderation, man solle doch bitte Tapatalk nutzen, was total bescheiden ist) weil man beispielsweise nicht mal ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum kommt. Daher kann man dort nicht mal die Abos sehen. Dachte erst ich bin zu doof, aber andere Nutzer meinten, das wird schon ewig gefordert aber nie umgesetzt.
Da weiß man echt die Arbeit von Zam hier zu schätzen und sage nur, weiter so!


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal ein Lob loswerden [..]


Das liest man gern, aber ich bin dafür nicht alleine "verantwortlich". 
Unser Pixelschubser macht die CSS-Anpassungen und wenigstens noch zwei Leute (Markus, Tobi) machen hier dringende Fixes, sollte es mal notwendig sein. Ich tauche nur für die Kommunikation häufiger auf.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Natürlich können sich alle die dahinter stehen angesprochen fühlen


----------



## taks (9. März 2017)

Morgen

Ich will mal wieder ein bisschen lästig sein 

Ich hab z.B. gestern Abend etwas in den "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Thread gepostet.
Aber irgendwie wird der Thread nicht in "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" angezeigt.
Z.B. ist in den Screenshots zu sehen, dass die Threads vor und nach dem "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Thread  angezeigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2017)

Müssen wir erst mal testen. Feedback folgt, ansonsten bitte noch mal erinnern ^^

Also wenn ich die Beiträge für dich aufrufe passt es:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...d=6095&starteronly=0&contenttype=vBForum_Post




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (9. März 2017)

Ok, danke 


PS: Hier nochmal Screenshot von deinem Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst werden die Beiträge auch überall angezeigt, nur bei den eigenen Themen nicht ^^


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2017)

Mir fällt dazu gerade nichts ein. Vielleicht hat der Suchindex einen Hau weg. Das erklärt aber leider nicht, warum ich das korrekte Ergebnis sehe, du aber nicht. Könnte noch irgendein Rechteproblem sein, als Gast und anderer User ohne Adminrechte sieht man ihn tatsächlich auch nicht.


----------



## taks (9. März 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mir fällt dazu gerade nichts ein. Vielleicht hat der Suchindex einen Hau weg. Das erklärt aber leider nicht, warum ich das korrekte Ergebnis sehe, du aber nicht. Könnte noch irgendein Rechteproblem sein, als Gast und anderer User ohne Adminrechte sieht man ihn tatsächlich auch nicht.



Du kannst mich auch einfach zum Admin machen


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2017)

das fände ich ziemlich unglücklich...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2017)

Alternativ den Account löschen  

(nichts gegen dich taks :b)


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2017)

Dann werde bei uns Webdev 

Ich habe das mal per Reverse Engineering getestet. Die Daten für den Thread sind immer da, aber an irgendeiner Stelle im Core-Code verschwindet dieser Eintrag für die Ausgabe auf einmal. Finde leider nicht warum. Ich kümmere mich demnächst mal um eine weitere Analyse.


----------



## taks (9. März 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich demnächst mal um eine weitere Analyse.



Super 




ZAM schrieb:


> Dann werde bei uns Webdev



4 Stunden Arbeitsweg wäre mir ein bisschen zu lange ^^


----------



## Kusanar (9. März 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann werde bei uns Webdev
> 
> Ich habe das mal per Reverse Engineering getestet. Die Daten für den Thread sind immer da, aber an irgendeiner Stelle im Core-Code verschwindet dieser Eintrag für die Ausgabe auf einmal. Finde leider nicht warum. Ich kümmere mich demnächst mal um eine weitere Analyse.



Servus! Darf ich mal raten? Marbus16, der ursprüngliche Ersteller dieses Threads, ist gesperrt... und ich vermute es hat damit zu tun! Ich hatte nämlich auch so einen Thread, der in den "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" nirgends auftauchte und nur in den "Abonnierten Themen" sichtbar war.

Lustigerweise finde ich den Thread dort auch nicht mehr  Vielleicht hab ich das Abonnemont auch einfach selbst entfernt... Who knows.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Servus! Darf ich mal raten? Marbus16, der ursprüngliche Ersteller dieses Threads, ist gesperrt... und ich vermute es hat damit zu tun! Ich hatte nämlich auch so einen Thread, der in den "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" nirgends auftauchte und nur in den "Abonnierten Themen" sichtbar war.
> 
> Lustigerweise finde ich den Thread dort auch nicht mehr  Vielleicht hab ich das Abonnemont auch einfach selbst entfernt... Who knows.



Guter Hinweis - ich werde den Thread-Owner mal auf System umstellen.

*Edit* Hat trotz neuem Generieren des Suchindex nichts gebracht.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2017)

Der Editor ist der größte Müll sorry Leute.

WYSIWYG Editor schön und gut, aber wenn ich das Ergebnis erst nach dem Post sehe ist das Mist.
Außerdem hab ich gelegentlich den Bug, dass Leerzeichen einfach ignoriert werden.


----------



## Kusanar (9. März 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis - ich werde den Thread-Owner mal auf System umstellen.
> 
> *Edit* Hat trotz neuem Generieren des Suchindex nichts gebracht.



Damn... wäre aber auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## keinnick (9. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Editor ist der größte Müll sorry Leute.
> 
> WYSIWYG Editor schön und gut, aber wenn ich das Ergebnis erst nach dem Post sehe ist das Mist.
> Außerdem hab ich gelegentlich den Bug, dass Leerzeichen einfach ignoriert werden.



Klick auf "Erweitert" und dann auf Vorschau. Dann siehst Du das Ergebnis vor dem Absenden. Der Bug mit dem Leerzeichen ist bekannt und mehrfach besprochen. Liegt nicht an PCGH bzw. der Forensoftware, sondern an Chrome. Einfach mal ENTER drücken und dann geht es wieder.


----------



## uka (9. März 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Klick auf "Erweitert" und dann auf Vorschau. Dann siehst Du das Ergebnis vor dem Absenden. Der Bug mit dem Leerzeichen ist bekannt und mehrfach besprochen. Liegt nicht an PCGH bzw. der Forensoftware, sondern an Chrome. Einfach mal ENTER drücken und dann geht es wieder.


Nun die Forensoftware und die Programmierung ist dafür genauso verantwortlich wie Chrome. Keine andere Forensoftware hat das Problem, aber an PCGH liegt es halt nicht. 

@Sparanus
Wenn der Editor dir nicht gefällt, stell diesen doch in deinem Einstellungen aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Klick auf "Erweitert" und dann auf Vorschau. Dann siehst Du das Ergebnis vor dem Absenden. Der Bug mit dem Leerzeichen ist bekannt und mehrfach besprochen. Liegt nicht an PCGH bzw. der Forensoftware, sondern an Chrome. Einfach mal ENTER drücken und dann geht es wieder.



Es liegt afaik an der Forensoftware. Problem ist bekannt und wird mit dem nächsten Update einspielen auch behoben. ZAM hat das ja schon erklärt und konnte nur noch kein Datum für das Update/Upgrade der Software nennen.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2017)

Problem ist das Alter des WYSIWYG-Editors. Die Forenintegration ist relativ alt und macht seit einem Chrome-Update Probleme. Wir selbst können den aber nicht ersetzen, weil der extrem tief in der Forensoftware verankert ist.


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2017)

eventuell ganz abschalten?
wobei... dann hat man ja nur den sehr... öhm... rudimentären Editor... 
hmm... doof

aber was besseres fällt mir jetze auch net ein


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2017)

uka schrieb:


> Nun die Forensoftware und die Programmierung ist dafür genauso verantwortlich wie Chrome. Keine andere Forensoftware hat das Problem, aber an PCGH liegt es halt nicht.
> 
> @Sparanus
> Wenn der Editor dir nicht gefällt, stell diesen doch in deinem Einstellungen aus.



Ups danke wusste ich nicht


----------



## addicTix (10. März 2017)

*Leertaste funktioniert nicht im "Direkt Antworten" Feld wenn Zitiert wird (Chrome 57)*

Hallo,

mir ist schon seit geraumer Zeit aufgefallen, dass die Leertaste im "Direkt Antworten" Feld nicht reagiert, wenn jemand zitiert wird.
Ich nutze Chrome 57 64 bit

Woran könnte das liegen? Der Fehler trat auch bereits mit Version 56 auf.


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2017)

*AW: Leertaste funktioniert nicht im "Direkt Antworten" Feld wenn Zitiert wird (Chrome 57)*

Das Problem haben einige hier (ich auch). Drück mal auf Enter, dann sollte es gehen. Soweit ich weiß, ist das ein Problem von Chrome, in Zusammenhang mit der Forensoftware, an dem PCGH aber nichts ändern kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2017)

Ist es denn sooo schwer mal ein bisschen die Augen aufzumachen? Sogar auf der gleichen Seite wurde das wieder angesprochen.


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist es denn sooo schwer mal ein bisschen die Augen aufzumachen? Sogar auf der gleichen Seite wurde das wieder angesprochen.



ja, scheint so.... und man muss sich ja nur den ersten Post auf dieser Seite anschauen... zu einfach


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2017)

Na, ich habe die Threads nur zusammengeschoben. 



uka schrieb:


> Keine andere Forensoftware hat das Problem, aber an PCGH liegt es halt nicht. .


Dazu übrigens noch ein Veto. Jede VB4.x Version hat unter Chrome das Problem. Ebenso auch das OWA-System von Microsoft etc. Also jedes System, dass einen älteren CKEDITOR einsetzt.


----------



## addicTix (10. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist es denn sooo schwer mal ein bisschen die Augen aufzumachen? Sogar auf der gleichen Seite wurde das wieder angesprochen.





Rarek schrieb:


> ja, scheint so.... und man muss sich ja nur den ersten Post auf dieser Seite anschauen... zu einfach


Tut mir leid, mein Thread wurde hier reingeschoben  Konnte ich dann leider nicht sehen, dass das hier schon besprochen wurde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2017)

Dann kannst du ausnahmsweise nichts dafür


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2017)

addicTix schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, mein Thread wurde hier reingeschoben  Konnte ich dann leider nicht sehen, dass das hier schon besprochen wurde.



ah gut ich sah es grad... oben steht ja zu welchem Thread die Antwort gehört(e) ^^


... schade... ich wollte gerade meine Mistgabel rausholen...


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

Wieso ist die Schriftart bei den "gefällt mir" Texten eigentlich eine andere als im Forum selbst?
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich im Forum auf Verdana umgestellt habe.
Ist das andere dann Leto? Und wieso wird das nicht automatisch mit umgestellt?
Ein Bug oder ein Feature?


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2017)

Ich bin immer noch dafür eine von beiden Schriftarten abzuschaffen (im Forum). Das macht vieles einfacher.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch dafür eine von beiden Schriftarten abzuschaffen (im Forum). Das macht vieles einfacher.



Ja, weg mit Leto, sieht beschissen aus.
Beachte die Umfrage hier im Thread.


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, weg mit Leto, sieht beschissen aus.


Wieso? Als Joker war er doch großartig. 



> Beachte die Umfrage hier im Thread.


Ich könnte dir die Nutzungsstatistik für Verdana zeigen. Krebst bei 0.8% rum. Aber mir ist am Ende die übrig bleibende Version wurscht.


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2017)

naja... Leto ist aber auch Standart, soweit ich weiß... und wer ändert schon Standarts ab, wenn diese Funktionieren?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir die Nutzungsstatistik für Verdana zeigen. Krebst bei 0.8% rum. Aber mir ist am Ende die übrig bleibende Version wurscht.



Ja, weil ihr Leto als Standard eingestellt habt.
Praktisch keiner weiß, dass man das überhaupt umstellen kann.

So kann man sich eine Statistik auch hinbasteln.


----------



## uka (18. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, weil ihr Leto als Standard eingestellt habt.
> Praktisch keiner weiß, dass man das überhaupt umstellen kann.
> 
> So kann man sich eine Statistik auch hinbasteln.


Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast .


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2017)

Ja und weil es keinen Interessiert, außer die paar % ^^
Btw. das Zeug heißt Lato.


----------



## Kusanar (21. März 2017)

I am the 0,8%. 

Ich glaub ich schreib mir den Satz ab sofort in die Signatur...


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja und weil es keinen Interessiert, außer die paar % ^^
> Btw. das Zeug heißt Lato.



Da kannst du mal sehen. Die Schriftart ist sowas von schlecht, dass ich sie nicht mal richtig kenne. 

Und ändere doch mal den Standard beim Registireren und mache Verdana zum Standard. Mal sehen, wie sich das dann bei den Prozenten ändert.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. März 2017)

Also wenn sich diese 1% jetzt durchsetzen gibt es demnächst eine 99% Demo 

Lato FTW


----------



## Ion (21. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, weil ihr Leto als Standard eingestellt habt.
> Praktisch keiner weiß, dass man das überhaupt umstellen kann.
> 
> So kann man sich eine Statistik auch hinbasteln.



Das ist der Punkt. 
Sonst wäre die Verteilung womöglich genau anders rum.
Ich bin übrigens auch in den 0.8% drin. Ich bin ein Mod, ich darf das


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß es nervt, aber das Problem ist immer noch nicht behoben.


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2017)

Das wird es so schnell leider auch nicht, wenn wir das Forum nicht auf UTF8 switchen, was aufgrund der Masse an zu konvertierenden Beiträgen nicht trivial ist.
Bis dahin können die Mods das auf Sicht noch korrigieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> was aufgrund der Masse an zu konvertierenden Beiträgen nicht trivial ist.


Inwiefern spielt das eine Rolle? 


(Und die eigentlich Frage wäre, warum das Forum nicht von Anfang an UTF-8 verwendet ...   aaaaaaber leider kenne ich auch viel zu viel Legacy-Infrastruktur mit seltsamen Zeichensätzen)


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Inwiefern spielt das eine Rolle?



Du müsstest das Forum abschalten, alle Beiträge konvertieren und dann kannst du das Forum erst wieder starten.

Bei der Anzahl Beiträge wird das konvertieren auf einem Rechner doch sehr sehr lange dauern...


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2017)

Wenn sich dieses Problem damit erledigen lassen würde, hätte sicher eine Mehrheit Verständnis für eine längere Downtime des Forums.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2017)

Ich kenne natürlich die Software hierhinter nicht, aber wäre es nicht möglich alle neuen Beiträge auf UTF-8 umzustellen und dann die alten Sachen stückweise im Hintergrund zu konvertieren?


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2017)

Das Forum für ein paar Tage abschalten wäre auch nicht so wild, wie ich finde.
Einige könnten dann mal wieder die gelbe Scheibe am Himmel betrachten. 
Nennt sich "Sonne" oder so. 
Anderen würde eventuell auffallen, dass die Kinder keine Windeln mehr tragen, sondern mit dem Auto weg sind. 
Ich persönlich könnte mal wieder ein Buch lesen. 
Das letzte Buch habe ich mit 6 gelesen, als das Lesen noch neu war.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2017)

*Warum ist das Forum nicht von Anfang an auf UTF8*
- Über Vorteile und Nutzung von UTF-8 hat sich 2007 niemand Gedanken gemacht. Die Standard-Installation zu dem Zeitpunkt bot wohl auch ISO statt UTF-8 an.

Das Forum schalten wir sicher nicht für ein paar Tage ab ^^ Das hat schon rein wirtschaftliche Aspekte. Warum die Menge an Beiträgen eine Rolle spielt hat Laudian schon ganz gut erklärt. Außerdem benötigt das vorher noch Tests, die ebenfalls Zeitintensiv sind, weil Konvertieren relativ Fehleranfällig sein kann und man möchte hinterher ja nicht lauter im Zeichensatz kaputte Postings haben.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2017)

Das Problem mit den Leerzeichen bei Quotes ist erst mal  mit einem Quickfix behoben. Dazu haben wir bei den Schnellantworten den erweiterten Editor deaktiviert. Das sollte aber nicht weiter auffallen.


----------



## Kusanar (6. April 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Forum schalten wir sicher nicht für ein paar Tage ab ^^ Das hat schon rein wirtschaftliche Aspekte. Warum die Menge an Beiträgen eine Rolle spielt hat Laudian schon ganz gut erklärt. Außerdem benötigt das vorher noch Tests, die ebenfalls Zeitintensiv sind, weil Konvertieren relativ Fehleranfällig sein kann und man möchte hinterher ja nicht lauter im Zeichensatz kaputte Postings haben.



Ein paar Tage? Ich glaube ihr braucht dringend einen Ryzen für euren Datenbankserver, wenn das so lange dauert


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2017)

nah... ein dicker Naples (falls ich das jetze net falsch geschrieben habe...) sollte es richten - da sollten die Bugs schon raus sein


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

Wieso sieht das Daumenhoch Icon jetzt so bescheuert aus, wenn ein Post geliked ist?


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2017)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wie vom praktikanten mit paint gemalt. Den Zeichen fehlt Kontrast...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juni 2017)

ist wohl schon ausgetauscht, Fallback nach Update und so.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2017)

Noch was anderes:
Seit ~2 Wochen hab ich das "Problem", dass wenn ich ein Bild einfüge (mit dem "Grafik einfügen" Button) das Bild (also der Code "[-ATTACH=CONFIG]123456[-/ATTACH]" nicht mehr an der Cursor Position eingefügt wird sondern eine Zeile unter dem Text.

Also früher sah es so aus:


> Text[ZEILENUMBRUCH]
> [ZEILENUMBRUCH]
> [CURSORPOSITION][-ATTACH=CONFIG]123456[-/ATTACH]



Heute so:


> Text[ZEILENUMBRUCH]
> [-ATTACH=CONFIG]123456[-/ATTACH][ZEILENUMBRUCH]
> [CURSORPOSITION]



Nicht so schlimm, aber recht nervig, da ich zwischen Text und Grafik einen Abstand möchte.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2017)

Mh, kann ich nicht reproduzieren. Habe es im Chrome getestet. Normaler Editor, Erweiterter Editor, Quick-Editor


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ist wohl schon ausgetauscht, Fallback nach Update und so.



Sieht aber immer noch total beschissen aus.
Ich sehe nur einen kleinen grünen Streifen. 
Das andere soll wohl eine Hand darstellen. 
Aber schick ist was anderes.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht aber immer noch total beschissen aus.
> Ich sehe nur einen kleinen grünen Streifen.
> Das andere soll wohl eine Hand darstellen.
> Aber schick ist was anderes.



MacGyver-Trick - Browsercache löschen?


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2017)

Es sieht auf jeden Fall wieder so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der komische Daumen ist das Default-Icon vom Hersteller des Plugins. Nach dem letzten Update wurde das wohl überschrieben.
Ggfs. greift hier noch der Cloudflare- oder Browser-Cache, wie Thilo schon schrieb.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> MacGyver-Trick - Browsercache löschen?



Aha, jetzt geht es wieder. 
Der alte, blaue Daumen sieht einfach besser aus.

Aber wieso muss man dafür den Browser Cache löschen?


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt geht es wieder.
> Der alte, blaue Daumen sieht einfach besser aus.
> 
> Aber wieso muss man dafür den Browser Cache löschen?



Weil man Bilder generell lieber cachen lässt, wenn man nicht in Traffic-Kosten ersaufen möchte.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, kann ich nicht reproduzieren. Habe es im Chrome getestet. Normaler Editor, Erweiterter Editor, Quick-Editor



Also:
*Text schreiben*
*Zeilenumbruch machen*
*Zeilenumbruch machen*
*Grafik einfügen*

Grafik wird beim ersten anstatt dem zweiten Zeilenumbrucxh eingefügt.

Win 8.1, Chrome & Opera. 
Beim direkt Antworten & beim "Erweitert"
Mit Standard-Editor


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil man Bilder generell lieber cachen lässt, wenn man nicht in Traffic-Kosten ersaufen möchte.



Traffic Kosten?
Ich hab ne Flat.


----------



## Rarek (21. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Traffic Kosten?
> Ich hab ne Flat.



aha... du fielleicht, aber die Betreiber von Webseiten müssen meist, solange sie nicht selbst hosten, den Traffik zu und von ihrer Seite bezahlen 
nur weiß ich nicht, ob bei PCGh in Aufrufen oder GB abgerechnet wird - aber ich denke mal, dass hier nach GB abgerechnet wird

z.B. (ja, ein Beispiel) kostet es pcgh pro übertragenes GB 20ct - hast du dann allerdings pro Tag gut 1,200M direkte Aufrufe mit jeh ~6MB, dann geht das schon ordentlich ins Geld... durch Chaching von den wichtigsten bzw. oft genutzten Daten, kann man die Daten pro Aufruf auf ein minimum senken -> 200kb zum Beispiel
auf die Woche kann man so ganz einfach und effektiv die Kosten reduzieren


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> aha...



Ich glaub das war Sarkasmus


----------



## Rarek (21. Juni 2017)

meinst du ich erkläre etwas mit beispielen, wenn ich es nacher Sarkastisch meine? hmm... wäre mir persöhnlich jedenfalls neu 

oder meintest du meinen vorredner mit seiner Flat?


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2017)

Eine Frage - habt ihr den WYSIWYG-Schnelleditor absichtlich abgeschaltet oder hab ich versehentlich irgendeinen Knopf zu viel gedrückt?
Seit einiger Zeit habe ich im Schnelleditor (also den unter den Threads) nämlich nur noch die Rohversion, also mit BB-Codes anstatt dem direkt sichtbaren Ergebnis...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Juni 2017)

Das kommt von der größeren Masse an Chrome Usern, die sonst immerwieder mit dem selben (Chrome)Bug den Thread vollspammen, anstatt nen vernünftigen Browser zu nehmen


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Eine Frage - habt ihr den WYSIWYG-Schnelleditor absichtlich abgeschaltet oder hab ich versehentlich irgendeinen Knopf zu viel gedrückt?
> Seit einiger Zeit habe ich im Schnelleditor (also den unter den Threads) nämlich nur noch die Rohversion, also mit BB-Codes anstatt dem direkt sichtbaren Ergebnis...



Der ist abgeschaltet, weil er aufgrund des Alters und dem Unwillen des Forenherstellers den zu aktualisieren dazu führt, dass man bei Quotes immer erst einmal auf Enter hauen muss, bevor man wieder Leerzeichen verwenden kann.



taks schrieb:


> Also:
> *Text schreiben*
> *Zeilenumbruch machen*
> *Zeilenumbruch machen*
> ...



Win 8.1 kann ich zwar nicht testen ^^ Aber ich schaus mir an. Habe noch was anderes offen - vielleicht komme ich heute noch dazu.



Threshold schrieb:


> Traffic Kosten?
> Ich hab ne Flat.


Flat gibt es nur im Sinne von Kontingent. Und wenn du das überschreitest, zahlst du drauf. Die Freiheit Traffic zu verschleudern hast du nur als Provider ...


----------



## Rarek (22. Juni 2017)

hab da mal folgendes:

ab 500 Aufrufen (meine ich) wird ein Beitrag ja als hot markiert
ist die Grenze absichtlich so klein bzw. noch ein überbleibsel aus vergangener Zeit?

eine grenze von sagen wir mal 10.000 oder so ist für heute denke ich besser
... wobei es im endeffekt eh keinen unterschied macht, ob man da nun nen rotes oder blaues bildchen vor dem Threadnamen hat


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> oder meintest du meinen vorredner mit seiner Flat?



Natürlich Sarkasmus, oder wieso würde ich sonst einen Smiley hinten anklemmen.


----------



## Rarek (22. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich Sarkasmus, oder wieso würde ich sonst einen Smiley hinten anklemmen.



weil ein Smiley nicht gleich bedeuted, dass das Gesagte Sarkasmus ist -> dafür solltest du lieber einen Sarkasmussmiley verwenden


----------



## Kusanar (22. Juni 2017)

Apropos Sarkasmus, wann werden denn endlich die [SARKASMUS]-Tags implementiert?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> weil ein Smiley nicht gleich bedeuted, dass das Gesagte Sarkasmus ist -> dafür solltest du lieber einen Sarkasmussmiley verwenden



Ich kann doch nichts dafür, dass es hier immer noch keinen offiziellen Sarkasmus Smiley gibt. 
Außerdem, wenn den  dann bitte auch richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immerhin bin ich extrem klug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kenne mich überall aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bin dabei völlig bescheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also -- echt jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2017)

Könnt ihr bitte aufhören, den Thread ohne Anfragen zu pushen? Danke


----------



## Rarek (22. Juni 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> hab da mal folgendes:
> 
> ab 500 Aufrufen (meine ich) wird ein Beitrag ja als hot markiert
> ist die Grenze absichtlich so klein bzw. noch ein überbleibsel aus vergangener Zeit?
> ...


wenn du deinen Satz so formulierst, dann haste das hier doch übersehen gehabt


----------



## taks (28. Juni 2017)

Ich bekomme Heute ab und zu Fehlermeldungen, dass die Datenbank überlastet ist.
Geht das nur mir so, oder seid ihr da schon dran?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juni 2017)

Letzteres ist richtig.


----------



## MG42 (29. Juni 2017)

Wat issn da los?
Mein Avatar iss weg!!!
Edit: nee, doch nicht, aber das Profilbild.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2017)

Ggfs, hat das gegen Regeln verstoßen und wurde deshalb entfernt.


----------



## MG42 (29. Juni 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ggfs, hat das gegen Regeln verstoßen und wurde deshalb entfernt.



Ich weiß genau dass es nicht gegne evtl. AGBs oder REGELn verstoßen hat, aber ich kann nicht sagen seit wann es fehlt, nur DASS es fehlt.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2017)

Dann lade doch einfach ein neues hoch.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2017)

Wieso dauert das eigentlich immer so lange, bis ein Post abgeschickt ist bzw. Seiten geladen werden?
Gibt es aktuell irgendwelche Probleme? Datenbank oder so?
Letztens bekam ich den Hinweis bei der Anmeldung, dass meine IP Adresse gebannt wurde.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso dauert das eigentlich immer so lange, bis ein Post abgeschickt ist bzw. Seiten geladen werden?
> Gibt es aktuell irgendwelche Probleme? Datenbank oder so?
> Letztens bekam ich den Hinweis bei der Anmeldung, dass meine IP Adresse gebannt wurde.



In letzter Zeit ist bei mir PCGH auch langsamer geworden entweder liegt es an Windows, Browser oder PCGH selbst


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2017)

Abgesehen von PCGH habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Netz oder dem Browser.


----------



## poweruser181 (1. Juli 2017)

Ich bekomme am laufenden Band Fehlermeldungen von der Datenbank, wobei zum Teil nicht mal die Fehlermeldungen funktionieren. Ist eher ätzend weil ich pro Seite 5-10 Anläufe brauche. 
Mfg poweruser181
Edit Bilder anhängen geht grad auch nicht, Fehlermeldung ist v bulletin exceeded max users


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztens bekam ich den Hinweis bei der Anmeldung, dass meine IP Adresse gebannt wurde.


Dann ist sie (aus irgendeinem Grund beim Ausgangssystem) durch zu viele gleichzeitig offene Verbindungen mit ins Filtersystem gerutscht.

Um es kurz zu machen: Zur Zeit hat offenbar wieder jemand Spaß daran, unsere Systeme auf "Belastungsgrenzen auszutesten". Das ist ärgerlich, aber hilft uns zumindest dabei, die umfangreichen Gegenmaßnahmen weiter zu verbessern. Ich hoffe ihr versteht, dass wir nicht zu viele Details zu letztgenannten preisgeben, aber das Extreme-Forum hat seit einiger Zeit ein Verbindungs-Limit bei solchen Eventualitäten zur Datenbank bekommen, damit es die Hauptseite und andere Bereiche dadurch nicht ausbremst.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2017)

Bei mir funktionieren die "Gefällt mir" Buttons nicht mehr. 

Sie werden angezeigt, aber es passiert nichts wenn ich sie drücke. 

Firefox 54.0.1  mit uBlock Origin und Facebook Blocker


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2017)

Das Problem haben aktuell einige Leute, wir haben intern auch schon darauf hingewiesen.
Ich bin mir sicher unsere Wartungsdrohne wird den Käfer demnächst zertreten.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2017)

Sollte wieder gehen. Aus irgendeinem Grund war es einige Zeit nach dem letzten Update des Plugins plötzlich nicht mehr integriert.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Lösung


----------



## taks (21. Juli 2017)

Da ich ziemlich sicher bin, dass ich nicht betrunken bin ist es wohl ein Bug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Win 8.1, Chrome & Opera


----------



## ZAM (21. Juli 2017)

Das sollte noch gar nicht aktiv sein.  Ist weg.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2017)

Schlechte Nachricht ZAM vor dem Wochenende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutze Opera 46.0.2597.57 (PGO) und FF 53,0,03, bei beiden das selbe und anscheinend in mehreren Threads, ausserdem lädt PCGH sehr langsam


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2017)

EDIT: Anscheinend ist der Spuk vorbei, jetzt ist es wieder so wie vorher.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2017)

Es gab gestern wohl auf Hosterseite Routingprobleme.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2017)

Argh - der Like-Finger ist wieder da ... kümmere ich mich morgen darum.


----------



## masterX244 (23. Juli 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Argh - der Like-Finger ist wieder da ... kümmere ich mich morgen darum.



Manche Bugs sind wohl wie Kakerlaken. Ums Verrecken nicht totzubekommen


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2017)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Manche Bugs sind wohl wie Kakerlaken. Ums Verrecken nicht totzubekommen



Heissen ja nicht umsonst Bugs 

PS: Sry für Offtopic ^^


----------



## masterX244 (23. Juli 2017)

Und als Programmierer liebt man manche Exemplare besonders gerne... Ich sag nur eins: Heisenbug


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2017)

Das ist kein echter Bug - die Updates des Plugins ersetzen nur die Grafiken immer.  
Sollte wieder passen, ggfs. STRG + R zum Neuladen des Forums benutzen.


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Juli 2017)

Könnte man den WYSIWYG-Editor nicht auf eigene "Gefahr" wieder einbauen?

Speziell beim Pflegen der Benchmarktabellen wäre das den Links und den durchaus entstehenden Massen an BB-Code (bringen den Browser zum ruckeln...) wegen sehr hilfreich... Und selbst wenn es ein eurerseits nicht korrigierbarer Fehler ist, so war er doch durchs Drücken der ENTER-Taste recht einfach zu beheben.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2017)

In der Theorie solltest du den selbst in deinen Einstellungen auswählen können - nur nicht für den Quick-Editor, für den Erweiterten aber durchaus schon. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions

*Edit* Ich habe den WYSIWYG-Editor mal global reaktiviert. Konnte das Chrome-Problem mit der Leertaste bei Zitaten auch gerade nicht mehr reproduzieren.  Bitte einfach noch mal melden, sollte es auftauchen.


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2017)

Ich habe gerade einen alten Thread durchwühlt ... was geht denn hier mit der Darstellung ab?  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...m-takt-nach-cas-latenz-geordnet-56-print.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachtrag:
Die gleiche Seite in Firefox mit eingeloggter Sitzung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seite 56 von 16?


----------



## MF13 (3. August 2017)

Du schaust die Seite ja auch in der Print-Darstellung an .  Entferne das _print_ aus der URL, und voilá: High-Score-Liste maximaler RAM-Takt nach CAS-Latenz geordnet


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2017)

Huch, du hast Recht. Witzig dass DuckDuckGo nur bei diesem Thread die print-Version in den Ergebnissen auflistet, statt der "normalen".

Dann kommt aber die Frage, was ist in Firefox los?


----------



## Rarek (4. August 2017)

was mit FF los ist? warscheinlich nichts... 

was haste bei UBo eingestellt an Listen? (auch selbst erstellte)
denn ähnliches hatte ich mal, als ich in UBo etwas zufiel auf die Blacklist geschoben hab 

und wenn es schon vorher mit den selben Einstelllungen ging:
gab es in der zwischenzeit nen Update? (Browser, Plugin, UBo Listen, etc.)

denn bei mir sind es meist die Listen, die im Hintergrund aktualisiert werden, welche manche Fehler in Webseiten verursachen

anderweitig:
schonmal STRG + F5 gedrückt?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2017)

Ich habe meine Schriftart jetzt wieder in Verdana geändert. 

Lato ist zwar schöner designt, wird aber manchmal so seltsam gerendert ...  hier zum Beispiel eine römische 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich stört es total, dass die "i" Balken jedes mal anders aussehen. In Originalgröße sieht es dadurch aus, als wären sie unterschiedlich dick und unterschiedlich gefärbt. 

Dann lieber Verdana.

Ich weiß, damit bin ich hier fast allein


----------



## Ion (5. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, damit bin ich hier fast allein



Hey, wir sind immerhin ganze 0,8%!
Und wenn Lato nicht standardmäßig aktiv wäre, wären es noch wesentlich mehr.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2017)

Wenn Verdana standardmäßig aktiv wäre, wette ich dass es 99% der User nutzen würden.

So viel Vertrauen habe ich in die Fähigkeit des durchschnittlichen Nutzers das Auswahlmenü am Ende der Seite zu finden


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2017)

Lato ist für den Arsch aber meine Petition zur Änderung der Standard Schriftart in Verdana ist irgendwie verschütt gegangen. 
Vermutlich weil sie in Lato ist und es daher niemand lesen konnte.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst gerne bei Verdana bleiben ich bevorzuge Lato, am liebsten aber Times New Roman, oder Webdings


----------



## BigBubby (5. August 2017)

Verdana hat eine saubereres Schriftbild, daher nutze ich es auch. Aber ganz ehrlich. Die Option ist so weit unten, dass man dort keinen brauchbaren Kontent erwartet und schon gar nicht mehr sucht, es sei denn man sucht nach dem Impressum. Daher werden 95% der User nichts davon wissen.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2017)

Das Menü ist ein typischer Fall von "hidden in plain sight".  Es ist auf JEDER Seite drauf, muss nicht erst eingeblendet werden oder sonstwas ...   aber trotzdem findet man es nicht wenn man nicht weiß dass es da ist.


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lato ist für den Arsch aber meine Petition zur Änderung der Standard Schriftart in Verdana ist irgendwie verschütt gegangen.
> Vermutlich weil sie in Lato ist und es daher niemand lesen konnte.


Tja, schade, dass du nur liest, was du zur eigenen Gusto lesen magst.


----------



## Rarek (5. August 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tja, schade, dass du nur liest, was du zur eigenen Gusto lesen magst.



auch eine schöne Methode zu sagen, dass es dem Admin eh egal ist und er es nicht ändert, da er anderer Meinung ist  

wobei ich auch nicht die Tatsache verneinen möchte, das jeder Mensch durchaus alles Selektiv beobachtet


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tja, schade, dass du nur liest, was du zur eigenen Gusto lesen magst.



Tja, wie gesagt, mach doch mal Verdana zur Standard Schriftart und dann schaust du, wie viele User auf Lato wechseln.


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, wie gesagt, mach doch mal Verdana zur Standard Schriftart und dann schaust du, wie viele User auf Lato wechseln.


Tja, nochmal, schön wenn man ignoriert, was schon mal erwähnt wurde zur Unterstützung des eigenen Motz-Modus. ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2017)

@Tresh: Verdana sieht so pottenhässlich aus, Lato ist am neuen PCGH-Design noch mit die beste Änderung. 

Let the War begin.



Spoiler



Zumindest zum neuen Design passt Verdana für mich nun wirklich nicht. Im alten Design sahs noch ganz hübsch aus...


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2017)

Macht doch einfach eine Abstimmung und schaut dann wie viele User welche Schrift mögen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. August 2017)

Ich bin persönlich etwas fasziniert von den Diskussionen über ne Schriftart. Mir ist es sowas von piepegal ob die Schrift hier Verdana oder Lato oder Arial oder sonstwas ist. So lange wir nicht umstellen auf Windings ist alles gut.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. August 2017)

[X] Comic Sans ftw!


----------



## Kusanar (7. August 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin persönlich etwas fasziniert von den Diskussionen über ne Schriftart. Mir ist es sowas von piepegal ob die Schrift hier Verdana oder Lato oder Arial oder sonstwas ist. So lange wir nicht umstellen auf Windings ist alles gut.



Also ich finde schon dass es Relevanz hat, ob eine Schriftart in verschiedenen Größen, bei verschiedenen Monitorauflösungen und mit verschiedensten Glättungsoptionen lesbar bleibt. Und das ist mit Lato nun mal nicht immer der Fall, manchmal ist der Text einfach so dünn, dass es ein Krampf wird. Mit Verdana habe ich definitiv das bessere Schriftbild. Ist aber halt auch nur meine Meinung (ich nutze die Seite auf 4 verschiedenen Geräten mit 3 verschiedenen Auflösungen und 2 unterschiedlichen Glättungsoptionen).


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2017)

Also noch mal. Vor einer Weile hatte ICH schon mal den Vorschlag gemacht, eine der Schriftarten abzutreiben. Weil es gewimmer ;p wegen Lato gibt, dachte ich daran Verdana zu behalten. 
Der Grund ist, dass zwei Schriftarten den gleichen Aufwand bedeuten, wie 2 Themes zu pflegen, weswegen wir u.a. (!) auch kein Dark-Theme anbieten (das hat aber noch Gründe bzgl. Corporate Design).  Das dauert aber noch ne Weile, weil gerade viele andere Sachen anstehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn Verdana standardmäßig aktiv wäre, wette ich dass es 99% der User nutzen würden.
> 
> So viel Vertrauen habe ich in die Fähigkeit des durchschnittlichen Nutzers das Auswahlmenü am Ende der Seite zu finden



Da gleiche Problem hatte vor dem letzten Relaunch der "kompakt"-Skin, obwohl es mehr beschwerden über schlechte Platzausnutzung gab als umgekehrt. Ich habe schon versucht, ZAM zu Comic Sans als Standardschrift zu überreden, damit wirklich jeder sich auf die Suche nach einer Einstellmöglichkeit begibt. Aber dafür müsste er ein drittes Theme anlegen


----------



## Grestorn (7. August 2017)

Was mich wundert, kann man die Themes nicht so anlegen, dass sie alle die selben Ressourcen aus globalen css Files importieren und nur der Fontname (und die Imports) und sonst nix in den letztlichen Theme-Dateien stehen?


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, kann man die Themes nicht so anlegen, dass sie alle die selben Ressourcen aus globalen css Files importieren und nur der Fontname (und die Imports) und sonst nix in den letztlichen Theme-Dateien stehen?


Das geht nur für einige Bereiche der Templates, jedoch nicht für alle.


----------



## Rarek (7. August 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin persönlich etwas fasziniert von den Diskussionen über ne Schriftart. Mir ist es sowas von piepegal ob die Schrift hier Verdana oder Lato oder Arial oder sonstwas ist. So lange wir nicht umstellen auf Windings ist alles gut.



schön nicht?

und dabei bietet jeder Browser an, ob man nicht ne eigene lokale Schriftart nehmen möchte  (auch zwangsweise statt der von der Webseite bestimmten Schrift - zumindest geht das in FF)
so mache ich mir hier teilweise den Spaß und lasse alles in Runen anzeigen


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da gleiche Problem hatte vor dem letzten Relaunch der "kompakt"-Skin, obwohl es mehr beschwerden über schlechte Platzausnutzung gab als umgekehrt. Ich habe schon versucht, ZAM zu Comic Sans als Standardschrift zu überreden, damit wirklich jeder sich auf die Suche nach einer Einstellmöglichkeit begibt. Aber dafür müsste er ein drittes Theme anlegen



Einigen wir uns einfach auf einen Whitespace-Font.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

Huhu liebe Wartungsdrohne *ZAM*,

seit gestern ca. 18.00 bekomme ich meine neueren Beiträge nicht unter "Meine Beiträge"
angezeigt, eine exemplarische Prüfung bei anderen Usern ergab ein ähnliches Bild. Das
ist sehr schade, weil ich in der Regel in alte Beiträge schaue, ob Antworten gekommen 
sind.

Außerdem schwanken ständen die Modi. Mal kann man im erweiterten Editor die Bilder
größer machen, lebt dafür aber mit dem Problem. dass links anders behandelt werden, 
mal gibt es nur die kleine Voranschau. Das wechselt gefühlt mehrmals am Tag.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2017)

Sollte wieder vernünftig laufen


----------



## Ion (10. August 2017)

Ich bekam gerade auch diese lustige Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr euer Hauptquartier in Ägypten stehen? Ich kann mich leider mit der Sphinx nicht verbinden 


Edit:
Geht wieder


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2017)

Wir haben aus Performancegründen für fast alle Projekte Sphinxsearch im Einsatz. Ich habe gestern dem System neue Sachen hinzugefügt, da war aber was broken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte wieder vernünftig laufen


Du bist aber fix! Danke


----------



## Stryke7 (11. August 2017)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit häufig extrem lange Ladezeiten, und das liegt nicht an mir.

Was ist da los?  Soll ich einen zweiten Raspberry Pi spenden um das Forum zu hosten? 

Edit:
Geheime Quellen haben mir ein Bild der PCGHX Server zukommen lassen. Der RasPi wäre wohl ein echtes Upgrade!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (11. August 2017)

Man mag es leider kaum sagen, aber wenn man alles an Werbung etc. rausblockt, ist die Seite deutlich schneller 
Wobei PCGH in letzter Zeit öfter mal Probleme mit Attacken haben. Auch das könnte der Fall sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. August 2017)

Ich blocke hier schon immer die Werbung, anders ist die Seite sowieso nicht zumutbar.  Aber in letzter Zeit gibt es offenbar massive Serverprobleme, manchmal antworten diese nicht oder nur seeehr spät, manchmal gibts Datenbankfehler, ...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. September 2017)

*erzwungenes Leerzeichen ....*

Moin,
ich helfe grade einem user bezüglich Symlinks, dabei ist mir ein Leerzeichen aufgefallen das eigentlich nicht da sein sollte 

1:
D:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\ARK\ShooterGame\Content\Mods
D:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\ARK\ShooterGame\Content\Mods

2:
C:\Programme(x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\ARK\ShooterGame\Content\Mods
C:\Programme(x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\ARK\ShooterGame\Content\Mods


wenn ich die entsprechende Stelle einfärbe entfällt das Leerzeichen, dort gibt es aber kein Leerzeichen, weder in der eingefärbten Variante, noch in der 'normalen' sehen kann man dieses wenn man den post zitiert 

Viel Spaß mit dem Feature


----------



## Salatsauce45 (7. September 2017)

*AW: erzwungenes Leerzeichen ....*

Das hab ich gestern auch bemerkt beim Registry Hack für die Vega, da schleichen sich auch einfach Leere Zeichen ein. Wird wohl ein Formatierungsfehler sein.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2017)

Für Formatierung-sensible Texte empfiehlt sich allerdings so oder so das CODE Tag.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. September 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für Formatierung-sensible Texte empfiehlt sich allerdings so oder so das CODE Tag.



ist ein Workaround den ich auch genutzt habe ... trotzdem ist das ungefragte modifizieren von Strings imho ein Bug, zumal auch nicht darauf hingewiesen wird oder entsprechende Kennzeichnung erfolgt z. B. '.....' im zu langen String oder ähnliches was die Kürzung ersichtlich machen würde, sonst könnte man von einem Feature reden


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2017)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ist ein Workaround den ich auch genutzt habe ... trotzdem ist das ungefragte modifizieren von Strings imho ein Bug, zumal auch nicht darauf hingewiesen wird oder entsprechende Kennzeichnung erfolgt z. B. '.....' im zu langen String oder ähnliches was die Kürzung ersichtlich machen würde, sonst könnte man von einem Feature reden



Schicke mir mal das Original zu einer ungewollten String-Änderung an zam@buffed.de 
Aber ich vermute, dass es eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme vom Forum ist um eventuell XSS oder andere "Spielereien" zu unterbinden.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. September 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schicke mir mal das Original zu einer ungewollten String-Änderung an zam@buffed.de
> Aber ich vermute, dass es eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme vom Forum ist um eventuell XSS oder andere "Spielereien" zu unterbinden.



email ist raus.
Das kann natürlich sein, die Kürzung  scheint nach dem ersten eindruck her unabhängig von der Syntax bei einer entsprechenden String-länge (ohne Unterbrechung z.B. durch ein schon vorhandenes Leerzeichen) zu passieren ...


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2017)

Ja, tatsächlich. Vbulletin-Foren hängen offenbar nach 50 aneinanderhängenden Zeichen ein Leerzeichen dazwischen, damit nicht ewig lange Strings das Forenlayout sprengen.

asdakdjqwkjdlqjwdkqjwdljqlwkdjlqjwdljqlwdjqlwjdlkXXdkjqkjewk

Das kann man aber mit dem 
	
	



```
-Tag umgehen
[code][COLOR=#000000]asdakdjqwkjdlqjwdkqjwdljqlwkdjlqjwdljqlwdjqlwjdlkXXdkjqkjewk
```

*Edit* 
Für den Kram gibt es tatsächlich eine Einstellung im Forum ^^ Ich habe es mal auf 100 Zeichen angehoben.

Aber mal abgesehen davon, würde ich für eine bessere Vereinheitlichung eher solche Pfade angeben:

\Steam\steamapps\common\ARK\ShooterGame\Content\Mods

Also ohne Laufwerk ... und wer installiert denn Spiele auf das Windows-Laufwerk und direkt in Programme?


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2017)

jeder der alles mit Default Pfaden installiert 
(so wie ich  )


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. September 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> .......



es ging in dem Thread darum einem User der ein spiel auf 2 Datenträger aufsplitten wollte und so hab ich die entsprechende mklink Syntax für symlinks gepostet, halt mit Laufwerks und Pfadangaben die er für seinen speziellen Fall angegeben hatte, so das es per copy und paste gelöst werden konnte, Support für ein User Problem halt 

danke für die schnelle Bearbeitung


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Ich produziere am Laufenden Meter Doppelpost. 
gibt es irgendwo ein Problem mit der forensoftware?


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich produziere am Laufenden Meter Doppelpost.
> gibt es irgendwo ein Problem mit der forensoftware?



Passiert das immer noch?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Passiert das immer noch?



Ja, die ganze Zeit. Hab da noch keine Besserung gesehen.
Ich drücke z.B. auf abschicken und dann dreht sich der Kreis und Sekunden lang passiert nichts. Nach gefühlt 20-30 Sekunden ist der Post dann gespeichert. Und dann kommt es vor, dass er eben 2x gespeichert ist.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2017)

Kill mal bitte den Browsercache. Nicht, dass sich da eins der Foren-Scripte verhakt hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich drücke z.B. auf abschicken und dann dreht sich der Kreis und Sekunden lang passiert nichts. Nach gefühlt 20-30 Sekunden ist der Post dann gespeichert. Und dann kommt es vor, dass er eben 2x gespeichert ist.



Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem auch (FF 55.0.3), nur deutlich sporadischer, sprich es ist mir gestern ein mal passiert (bei dem Post da, hab meinen DP ja selbst ausblenden können.

Mein Browsercache ist regelmäßig leer, das ist er nach jedem Beenden des Firefox erzwungen. Heute hatte ich das Problem bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Klutten (18. September 2017)

Aktuell ist das Forum leider voll von Doppelposts. Bei mir hat gestern der "Gefällt mir"-Button abends nicht funktioniert.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2017)

Darum sage ich ja, es wäre keine schlechte Idee einfach mal den Browsercache zu killen. Bei dem letzten "Aussetzer" von Freitag kann da durchaus was gecrasht sein.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Darum sage ich ja, es wäre keine schlechte Idee einfach mal den Browsercache zu killen. Bei dem letzten "Aussetzer" von Freitag kann da durchaus was gecrasht sein.



Mache ich inzwischen regelmäßig. Leider keine Änderung.
Auch ist das Forum extrem träge. wenn ich von einem Thread zum anderen wechsel, dauert das teilweise mehrere Sekunden, bis überhaupt was passiert.


----------



## taks (19. September 2017)

Hat das evtl. was damit zu tun, dass die letzte Zeit wieder Meldungen von Cloudflare kommen


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Hat das evtl. was damit zu tun, dass die letzte Zeit wieder Meldungen von Cloudflare kommen


Das passierte nur kurzfristig, als wir den "Under attack mode" aktivierten. Das war aber nur für maximal eine halbe Stunde. Generell passiert das aber, wenn man mit Proxys oder diversen VPNs unterwegs ist. Das wird sich aber nicht ändern.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mache ich inzwischen regelmäßig. Leider keine Änderung.
> Auch ist das Forum extrem träge. wenn ich von einem Thread zum anderen wechsel, dauert das teilweise mehrere Sekunden, bis überhaupt was passiert.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Daheim nicht, im Verlag auch nicht.


----------



## Klutten (19. September 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Darum sage ich ja, es wäre keine schlechte Idee einfach mal den Browsercache zu killen. Bei dem letzten "Aussetzer" von Freitag kann da durchaus was gecrasht sein.



Du hast das vielleicht etwas falsch verstanden. Ich selbst habe das Problem nicht, bin aber in fast jedem von mir gelesenen Thread gestern auf sehr viele doppelte Beiträge gestoßen. Da viele Leute einfach ihren Beitrag absetzen und erst wieder im Thread lesen, wenn jemand geantwortet hat, merken sie das mitunter nicht mal. Dazu kommt, dass es viele Leute schlichtweg nicht interessiert. Wenn also von technischer Seite alles in Ordnung ist, müssen wir wohl oder übel mit dem Problem leben, da wir ja nicht jeden User anschreiben können, der diese doppelten Beiträge verursacht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. September 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Darum sage ich ja, es wäre keine schlechte Idee einfach mal den Browsercache zu killen. Bei dem letzten "Aussetzer" von Freitag kann da durchaus was gecrasht sein.



Ich hatte das Problem auch mit geleertem Cache und am Arbeitsrechner, der an keinem der letzten drei Freitage online war.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2017)

Wir können halt leider auch nichts dagegen tun. Die Forensoftware hat eigentlich schon eine Doppelpost-Protection. Wenn die aussteigt, dann hängt es an der Datenbank und wenn die wegen Störern solche Aussetzer hat, da kann man leider nichts machen.


----------



## BigBubby (19. September 2017)

Vielleicht Postingtime auf 60s. setzen. Wer schneller schreibt hat idR eh nichts wertvolles geschrieben


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2017)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Vielleicht Postingtime auf 60s. setzen. Wer schneller schreibt hat idR eh nichts wertvolles geschrieben



Das Problem tritt denke ich beim Absenden eines Posts auf und dupliziert diesen ungewünscht. Ob da zwischen diesem Absenden und dem letzten eine Sekunde, eine Stunde oder ein Monat liegen spielt keine Rolle, es sei denn die Software sieht den zweiten Post tatsächlich als "neuen" Post bzw. neues Versenden des Empfängers an. Da würde vermutlich eine Sekunde Mindestabstand da aber schon reichen.

Haben wir nicht irgendwo schon eine Begrenzung gegen zu schnelles Posten irgendwo bei ein paar Sekunden? Falls nicht könnte mans probieren. 5 Sekunden oder sowas sollten da wirklich niemanden stören.


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2017)

Ich hatte vorgestern das Phänomen, dass ich eine Message aus dem"Direkt antworten" abgeschickt habe. Nach einigen Sekunden kam die Meldung, ob ich die aktuelle Seite wirklich verlassen wolle obwohl eine Texteingabe noch nicht abgeschickt wurde. Wenn ich jetzt auf "Nein" gedrückt und nochmal abgeschickt hätte (in der Annahme einer Fehlbedienung meinerseits), dann wäre ein Doppelposting daraus geworden, denn de Fakto war mein Beitrag bereits im Forum drin.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nach einigen Sekunden kam die Meldung, ob ich die aktuelle Seite wirklich verlassen wolle obwohl eine Texteingabe noch nicht abgeschickt wurde.



Firefox?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2017)

Ja, passiert mir auch gelegentlich mit der Meldung (Firefox).


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Firefox?



Kann sein (wenn auf Arbeit, zu Hause nutze ich Chrome)


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht irgendwo schon eine Begrenzung gegen zu schnelles Posten irgendwo bei ein paar Sekunden? Falls nicht könnte mans probieren. 5 Sekunden oder sowas sollten da wirklich niemanden stören.



Ich glaube, die liegt bei 15 Sekunden oder so.
Aber wie schon von mir angemerkt.
Es passiert ja einfach so. Ich drücke auf Abschicken und der Kreis dreht sich nur. Irgendwann wird dann der Post abgeschickt oder es kommt die Meldung, ob man die Seite verlassen will.
So oder so, es kommt dann vor, dass der Post 2x dort steht. Ist nicht immer so, aber kommt vor.
Und ich bin ja nicht der einzige, bei dem das auftritt. Ist mir auch bei anderen aufgefallen, dass sie da Doppelpost verursacht haben.

Das mit den Doppelpost ist ja auch ärgerlich. Mich stört aber viel mehr, dass es einfach immer ewig dauert. Teilweise warte ich 10 Sekunden, bis sich da mal was im Forum bewegt.
Auch das nicht ständig, aber es kommt eben vor und wenn das mit einem Post zusammentrifft, entsteht eben auch ein Doppelpost.
Und da ich hier und da schon recht viel poste, merke ich das eben eher als wenn jemand nur 5 Posts am Tag macht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. September 2017)

Hiho,

ich habe seit zwei Tagen (mindestens) das Problem, dass ich nicht auf mein Profil komme und mir auch meine erhaltenen "Gefällt mir's" nicht anschauen kann. Meine Themen, Beiträge, Benutzerkontrollzentrum usw. funktionieren tadellos. Nur mein eigenes Profil eben nicht, auf das anderer Nutzer komme ich problemlos. Er lädt die Seite ewig, um mir dann die Meldung:

*Diese Seite funktioniert nicht*

*extreme.pcgameshardware.de* kann diese Anfrage momentan nicht verarbeiten

zu geben.


Cache und Cookies sind gelöscht, anderer Browser bringt auch nichts.

Danke schon einmal


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hiho,
> [..]


Ich fürchte in deinem Profil steckt irgendeine Nachricht o.ä. mit zu vielen Quotes oder BBCode, womit das Forum nicht mehr zurecht kommt. Das kann ich mir aber leider erst am Mittwoch anschauen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. September 2017)

Ok alles klar, danke schon mal für das Feedback. Werde berichten


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2017)

Dein Profil lädt wieder wie gewohnt. Leider musste ich aber im Core-Code des Plugins rumhacken und habe beim Hersteller des Plugins einen Anpassungs-Post hinterlassen, damit die das nachpatchen.
Mein Verdacht bzgl. BBCode war durchaus richtig. Der Plugin-Hersteller hat das nie mit Posts getestet, die massiv viele BBCodes haben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. September 2017)

Vielen lieben Dank, funktioniert wieder tadellos.

Ich nun wieder mit meinen Super-Postings


----------



## Elistaer (29. September 2017)

Ich hoffe hier kann jemand helfen. 

Ich hatte Tabatalk kurzzeitig auf einem anderen Handy laufen seit dem bekomme ich keine Nachricht mehr auf dem haupthandy wenn jemand in einem von mir Abonierten Thread etwas postet

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier kann jemand helfen.
> 
> Ich hatte Tabatalk kurzzeitig auf einem anderen Handy laufen seit dem bekomme ich keine Nachricht mehr auf dem haupthandy wenn jemand in einem von mir Abonierten Thread etwas postet



Wir können zwar keinen Support für Tapatalk leisten, aber die einzige Empfehlung die ich hätte: Tapatalk auf dem Gerät mal neu installieren.

Gruß


----------



## Elistaer (29. September 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir können zwar keinen Support für Tapatalk leisten, aber die einzige Empfehlung die ich hätte: Tapatalk auf dem Gerät mal neu installieren.
> 
> Gruß


Hatte ich gerade gemacht und es geht auf einmal mich hatte es sehr stark gewundert weil es vorher ging.

Aber dann ausloggen auf beiden Geräten und eines deinstallieren hat auch nicht geholfen nach neu Installation ging es komisch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (29. September 2017)

Wurde die Verlinkung der Schaltfläche Links neben dem Threadtitel geändert im Kontrollzentrum? Bis jetzt kam ich da immer zum letzten Beitrag den ich noch nicht gelesen habe und jetzt lande ich manchmal beim ersten Beitrag.  Was mir aber auffällt, es passiert nicht bei jedem Thread bei dem hier kam ich auf den ersten Beitrag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2017)

Nope, da wurde nichts verändert.


----------



## Andreoid (4. Oktober 2017)

*Emailadresse ändern hier im Forum nicht möglich*

Wollte grade meine Emailadresse (und nicht mein Passwort) ändern,... geht mit diesem Forum scheinbar nicht -.- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nen Mod kann sich gerne bei mir per PM melden, dann schreib ich die neue Emailadresse


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Oktober 2017)

Die Passwort-Regeln sind auch deutlich sicherer geworden. Mein aktuelles Passwort könnte ich heute gar nicht mehr neu auswählen.


----------



## Laudian (4. Oktober 2017)

Andreoid schrieb:


> Emailadresse ändern hier im Forum nicht möglich



Du hast ja auch eines der Felder ausgefüllt, die du leer lassen solltest^^


----------



## Rarek (5. Oktober 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch eines der Felder ausgefüllt, die du leer lassen solltest^^



wobei Passwortbestätigungs für das ändern solcher Kontoinformationen eigentlich nicht schlecht wäre... 
aber wir sind hier ja bei pcgh... wo jede Furry Seite mehr Sicherheit bei den benutzerkonten bietet, als eine Webseite wo es um Technik geht


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2017)

Rarek darf seinen Trollmodus zurückfahren. Eine E-Mail nachdem man bereits auf der Webseite bereits seine Bestätigung erhalten hat ist unnötiger Spam.
Ich würde aber in dem Fall gern wissen, was an SSL für alle Funktionsbereiche mit persönlichen Daten und bei vergessenen Passwörtern ein Link zur Seite statt dem Passwort in der E-Mail schlechter ist, als auf anderen Seiten. Konstruktive Kritik statt abfälliges Gejohle ist der intelligente Weg.

Was die Abfrage bzgl. Passwort angeht, wenn man die E-Mail ändern möchte, und *der Browser aber im Passwortfeld schon was vor eingetragen* hat, passe ich heute noch an.


----------



## Ion (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann mit meinem Handy die mobil Version eurer Website nicht mehr öffnen. Es lädt kurz und aktualisiert dann lediglich die Desktop Version. Samsung galaxy s7


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich kann mit meinem Handy die mobil Version eurer Website nicht mehr öffnen. Es lädt kurz und aktualisiert dann lediglich die Desktop Version. Samsung galaxy s7



Zumindest auf meinem iPhone geht die Mobilseite.


----------



## Andreoid (5. Oktober 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch eines der Felder ausgefüllt, die du leer lassen solltest^^


bitte was? wohl sicher nicht.

Sagt mal ihr seid doch Moderatoren...  statt mit Kommentaren zu kommen, kann sich nicht einfach einer bei mir melden, dem geb ich die neue emailadresse und der trägt die ein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2017)

Wir Moderatoren haben keinerlei Berechtigungen auf persönliche Daten wie eine e-Mail-Adresse (wir können die aus Datenschutzgründen nicht mal sehen, geschweige denn ändern!). 

Entgegen so mancher hier verfasster Hirnblähung ist die Sicherheit der Benutzerkonten sowie der Datenschutz hier äußerst restriktiv.


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2017)

Andreoid schrieb:


> bitte was? wohl sicher nicht.
> 
> Sagt mal ihr seid doch Moderatoren...  statt mit Kommentaren zu kommen, kann sich nicht einfach einer bei mir melden, dem geb ich die neue emailadresse und der trägt die ein?



Wie Alk schon schrieb, haben Moderatoren keinen Zugriff auf personenbezogene Daten.
Du kannst deine E-Mail-Adresse jetzt aber selbstständig ändern. Ich habe die Abfrage in dem Formular korrigiert, so dass das Feld mit dem bisherigen Passwort bei Autofill-Funktionalität des Browsers ignoriert wird, so lange man kein neues Passwort setzen möchte.


----------



## Rarek (7. Oktober 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Rarek darf seinen Trollmodus zurückfahren. Eine E-Mail nachdem man bereits auf der Webseite bereits seine Bestätigung erhalten hat ist unnötiger Spam.
> Ich würde aber in dem Fall gern wissen, was an SSL für alle Funktionsbereiche mit persönlichen Daten und bei vergessenen Passwörtern ein Link zur Seite statt dem Passwort in der E-Mail schlechter ist, als auf anderen Seiten. Konstruktive Kritik statt abfälliges Gejohle ist der intelligente Weg.



ja die 2. hälfte kann durchaus unpassend sein und dennoch sehe ich auf anderen Seiten Features, welche ich als Fundament ansehe, welche hier fehlen... aber was für ne 2. Mail?
ich meinte, dass man sein aktuelles PW braucht, damit man seine Mailadresse ändern können kann - nichts von ner 2. Mail... es müssten 3 sein

ich kenne es oft so, dass eine Mail an die neue Adresse geht um zu bestätigen, dass sie einem gehört (via 5min. Token o.ä.)
wenn erfolgreich bestätigt geht eine Mail an die alte Adresse mit der Info, dass Kontoinfos geändert wurden (mit beschreibeung was genau)
und eine Mail an die neue adresse, welche sagt, dass die neue Adresse aktiviert wurde

zur Sicherheit:
automatischer Tokenablauf nach 3 Monaten (oder 6)- sprich nach spätestens 3 (6) Monaten darfste dein PW neu eingeben, um zu garantieren, dass das immernoch du bist und net der Token geklaut wurde
 (normal wird er ja immer erneuert, sobald man sich wieder sehen lässt mit dem vorherigen, solange dieser nicht zu alt ist)

SSL grundsätzlich und Global auf pcgh und Unterseiten anwenden (bzw. Schwesterseiten)

eventuell auch noch 2FA - immerhin ist hier dank Abo ja Geld im Spiel (ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das Abosystem selbst eventuell eine 2FA hat, da ich soweit noch nicht geschaut habe)

und für die Paranoiden unter uns: wahlweise eine Verschlüsselung eben jener Bezahlrelevanten Daten mit einem Nutzer eigenen Passwort von mindestens 32bit Stärke


ich hoffe das ist Konstruktiv genug - anderweitig gerne fragen oder korrigiert mich bei grundsetzlichen Denkfehlern


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich meinte, dass man sein aktuelles PW braucht, damit man seine Mailadresse ändern können kann


War ein Bug und wurde korrigiert, wenn man aufmerksam den weiteren Text-Verlauf verrfolgt.

E-Mail bei E-Mail-Änderung kann man gern mal angehen. Tokenabläufe bei den bisherigen Sachen gibt es btw. schon.



> SSL grundsätzlich und Global auf pcgh und Unterseiten anwenden (bzw. Schwesterseiten)


Das Thema hatten wir schon und es wurde auch erläutert. Kommt irgendwann, aber nicht momentan.

2FA und die restlichen Wünsche sind aber genau genommen überzogen, da hier keinerlei Zahlungsdaten abrufbar oder hinterlegt sind.


----------



## Rarek (7. Oktober 2017)

Ok, wie ich mir schon dachte liegt dann der Zahlungskram dann auf anderen Servern

Und das mit SSL ist zwar traurig, dass das nach jahren noch net angepasst wurde, aber solange es irgendwann vor 2050 kommt... 


Und nein, das mit der mail sache haste nur in sofern behoben, dass auto-vervollständigen ignoriert wird, aber dennoch kann man immernoch seine Adresse ändern, ohne diese änderung mit dem aktuellen pw bestätigen zu müssen
Ähnlich wie mit dem pw# wo man auch das alte braucht um sich ein neues zu setzen ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> Und nein, das mit der mail sache haste nur in sofern behoben, dass auto-vervollständigen ignoriert wird, aber dennoch kann man immernoch seine Adresse ändern


Ja, weil wenn darauf jemand Zugriff hat, der mit deinem Account eingeloggt ist, hast du sowieso schon mal ein anderes Problem.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Oktober 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, weil wenn darauf jemand Zugriff hat, der mit deinem Account eingeloggt ist, hast du sowieso schon mal ein anderes Problem.



Er hat schon nicht ganz unrecht. Zum Ändern von EMail und/oder Passwort sollte man das PW schon angeben müssen. Sonst kann der "nette" Freund von nebenan den Account einfach mal klauen, nur weil der Besitzer mal eben aufs Klo gegangen ist.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Er hat schon nicht ganz unrecht. Zum Ändern von EMail und/oder Passwort sollte man das PW schon angeben müssen. Sonst kann der "nette" Freund von nebenan den Account einfach mal klauen, nur weil der Besitzer mal eben aufs Klo gegangen ist.


Dem kannst du dann freundlich in die Weichteile treten. Aber ja, ich merke es mir als Anpassung vor. Nur eine Bestätigungsmail an den neuen E-Mail-Account fand ich schon immer fragwürdig.


*EDIT* So, das aktuelle Passwort ist zum Ändern der E-Mail-Adresse jetzt pflicht.


----------



## Andreoid (16. Oktober 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> *EDIT* So, das aktuelle Passwort ist zum Ändern der E-Mail-Adresse jetzt pflicht.


nur so kenne ich das auch aus allen anderen Foren wo ich mich zuletzt umgeldet habe.



ZAM schrieb:


> Du kannst deine E-Mail-Adresse jetzt aber selbstständig ändern.


vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## bastian123f (20. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich jemanden zitiere und dabei mit meinem Text in der Zeile darunter anfange, dann kann ich kein Leerzeichen machen. Deswegen muss ich immer in der Zeile mit dem Zitatende anfangen.
Das ist manchmal sehr nervig, wenn ich einen Absatz einfüge und weiß, dass ich noch eine Zeile "frei" habe und mit der Pfeiltaste hinnavigiere.


----------



## Rarek (20. Oktober 2017)

hmm... Leerzeichen....

du benutzt nicht zufällig Chrome?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> *EDIT* So, das aktuelle Passwort ist zum Ändern der E-Mail-Adresse jetzt pflicht.



Wenn ich also das Passwort vergessen habe, kriege ich ein neues auf die alte Mail Adresse geschickt und kann damit dann eine neue Mail Adresse einrichten?


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2017)

Seit Gestern passiert es und Heute hat sich nix geändert, ich sehe die Schaltflächen nicht um auf das nächste Bild zu springen, nutze Opera 48,0 auf Windows 10 und in der Auflösung 2160p. Wenn ich die Ansicht des Browsers auf 80% runterschraube dann geht es problemlos, auch scrollen mit der Maus hilft nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide Threads sind nicht von mir und Nein ich habe nicht 20 Threads getestet!


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich also das Passwort vergessen habe, kriege ich ein neues auf die alte Mail Adresse geschickt und kann damit dann eine neue Mail Adresse einrichten?


Wenn die E-Mail-Adresse nicht mehr passt und du dich auch nicht mehr einloggen kannst, dann gibt es nur noch das Kontaktformular. Das ist aber überall so. Zaubern geht halt nicht. ^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Seit Gestern passiert es und Heute hat sich nix geändert, ich sehe die Schaltflächen nicht um auf das nächste Bild zu springen, nutze Opera 48,0 auf Windows 10 und in der Auflösung 2160p. Wenn ich die Ansicht des Browsers auf 80% runterschraube dann geht es problemlos, auch scrollen mit der Maus hilft nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opera testen wir am Montag noch mal. Der Kackbr.. tolle Browser interpretiert offenbar padding und margin wieder mal anders, als der Rest.


----------



## Rarek (20. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich also das Passwort vergessen habe, kriege ich ein neues auf die alte Mail Adresse geschickt und kann damit dann eine neue Mail Adresse einrichten?



du kriegst einen Link zum ändern des PW, ja

nur frage ich mich gerade, was genau das Problem ist...
wenn dir einer deinen Mail Acc geklaut hat, haste definitiv andere Probleme, als nen zurückgesetztes PW

mithilfe vom Mail Acc kann man heutzutage sehr viel schalten und walten, da es einfach keine bessere lösung gibt einen 2. Auth Faktor einzubinden
(von Handy- bzw. Hardware tokengeneratoren mal abgesehen)


und wenn es dir um darum geht, dass de an den Mail Acc nimmer ran kommst, dann nimmste Zams empfehlung ^^


oder ich interpretiere deine Sorge gerade völlig falsch und du meintest etwas gänzlich anderes


----------



## BigBubby (20. Oktober 2017)

ich dachte der Opera ist nur noch Chrome in neuem Gewand?


----------



## Rarek (21. Oktober 2017)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ich dachte der Opera ist nur noch Chrome in neuem Gewand?



mit diversen anpassungen, aber ja er ist im Grunde nur nen anders geschliffener Chrome
aber eben diese Änderungen reichen aus um ihn einzigartig zu machen... 

sprich was auf Chrome Läuft, muss net auch auf Opera laufen, nur weil sie ganz tief im inneren den selben Motor werkeln ham


----------



## Elistaer (21. Oktober 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> mit diversen anpassungen, aber ja er ist im Grunde nur nen anders geschliffener Chrome
> aber eben diese Änderungen reichen aus um ihn einzigartig zu machen...
> 
> sprich was auf Chrome Läuft, muss net auch auf Opera laufen, nur weil sie ganz tief im inneren den selben Motor werkeln ham


Ich finde Opera dennoch besser als Chrome, Firefox oder Microsoft EDGE. Es ist einfach geschmeidiger auf Opera habe ich das Gefühl und der integrierte Add Blocker ist auch ein Vorteil. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (23. Oktober 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> hmm... Leerzeichen....
> 
> du benutzt nicht zufällig Chrome?


Jap. Ist Chrome. 
Gibt es einen Trick dazu?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2017)

Chrome+WYSIWYG-Editor sorgt leider immer mal wieder für Probleme mit fehlenden Leerzeichen.
Da hilft meist nur eins von beidem aufgeben.


----------



## bastian123f (23. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Chrome+WYSIWYG-Editor sorgt leider immer mal wieder für Probleme mit fehlenden Leerzeichen.
> Da hilft meist nur eins von beidem aufgeben.


OK. Danke. 
Möchte aber beides nicht aufgeben. Dann muss ich weiterhin darauf achten, dass ich in der richtigen Zeile anfange. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## taks (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab noch was für euren Pixelschupser gefunden:

Der Hintergrund der Benachrichtigungen ist nicht auf 3 Ziffern ausgelegt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Ich habs mal hier reingestellt, da ich im Forum für die Webseite keinen solchen Thread gefunden hab


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was für euren Pixelschupser gefunden:
> 
> Der Hintergrund der Benachrichtigungen ist nicht auf 3 Ziffern ausgelegt ^^
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Bug! Du bekommst einfach zu viele Benachrichtigungen


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2017)

bastian123f schrieb:


> OK. Danke.
> Möchte aber beides nicht aufgeben. Dann muss ich weiterhin darauf achten, dass ich in der richtigen Zeile anfange.
> Trotzdem vielen Dank.



Kennen wir.
Chrome sagt, dass es an der Software liegt.
Die Software sagt, dass es an Chrome liegt.


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug! Du bekommst einfach zu viele Benachrichtigungen


Sehe ich auch so XD


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Seit Gestern passiert es und Heute hat sich nix geändert, ich sehe die Schaltflächen nicht um auf das nächste Bild zu springen, nutze Opera 48,0 auf Windows 10 und in der Auflösung 2160p. Wenn ich die Ansicht des Browsers auf 80% runterschraube dann geht es problemlos, auch scrollen mit der Maus hilft nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dürfte jetzt passen.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dürfte jetzt passen.



Und es passt auch, vielen Dank


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug! Du bekommst einfach zu viele Benachrichtigungen



Ohhh


----------



## Gamer090 (24. November 2017)

Ist zwar nicht sooo schlimm, aber als ich die Signatur ändern wollte und auf Speichern oder Anzeigen geklickt habe, kam die Meldung das die Seite nicht erreichbar war  Habe es 2 mal probiert, Win10, Opera [FONT=&quot]49.0.2725.39 (PGO[/FONT]


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht sooo schlimm, aber als ich die Signatur ändern wollte und auf Speichern oder Anzeigen geklickt habe, kam die Meldung das die Seite nicht erreichbar war  Habe es 2 mal probiert, Win10, Opera 49.0.2725.39 (PGO




Schick mir mal bitte per mail als Klartext-Anhang die neue Signatur. Vielleicht steckt was drin, was das Forum nicht mag.
christian.zamora@computec.de


----------



## moreply (25. November 2017)

Datenbankfehler beim betreten des Forums, wohl ein max User Limit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2017)

Hatte ich gestern Abend auch. Wird wohl mal wieder ne DDOS sein oder ähnliches.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2017)

Bin ich der einzige der weder auf Opera noch Edge Videos sehen kann auf PCGH? Bekomme immer diese Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (27. November 2017)

Ich hab mit Opera keine Probleme mit dem Splatoon Video.
Vielleicht wegen Addblocker oder Javascript?


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2017)

Alle Video-Ausspielungen sind HTML5-Player mit MP4-Format. Gerade in Opera und Edge probiert - startet ganz normal.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. November 2017)

Adblocker ist aus bei PCGH und Javascript versuche ich gerade herunterzuladen, ist zwar installiert aber ich will überprüfen ob es die neuste Version ist. Es lädt jetzt seit ein paar Minuten herunter und es bleibt bei 0%!


----------



## Rarek (27. November 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Adblocker ist aus bei PCGH und Javascript versuche ich gerade herunterzuladen, ist zwar installiert aber ich will überprüfen ob es die neuste Version ist. Es lädt jetzt seit ein paar Minuten herunter und es bleibt bei 0%!



Javascript kannst du nicht herunterladen... bzw. zumindest nicht so wie ich denke was du gerade versuchst zu tun... denn Javascript ist noch lange kein Oracle Java
Javascript kann dein Browser verstehen und ausführen, oder er kann es nicht, aber seperat installieren kannste da keine Bibliotheken o.ä.
denn mit Javascript sind nur einfachste Befehle /Befehlsketten welche dann vom Browser direkt ausgeführt werden, sobald er sie zu futtern kriegt


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2017)

der ;bier; Smiley geht ned mehr 
Hab Opera und Chrome versucht.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> der ;bier; Smiley geht ned mehr
> Hab Opera und Chrome versucht.



Also ich sehe ihn


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2017)

Nope. Das Selbe mit dem Laptop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ;kuss; fehlt auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich direkt drauf zugreife kommt auch nix:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/bier.gif




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2017)

Sieht auf meinem Telefon ähnlich aus. Weder im Post noch das gif selbst zeigen Bier . 
@ZAM: Cache geleert?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2017)

<-Leer

EDIT: Da wo die Lücke ist müsste eigentlich der Bier-Smiley hin. Nutze ebenfalls Opera.


----------



## Ion (7. Dezember 2017)

Dann sehe ich ihn auch nicht. The Power of STRG + F5 hat auch nicht geholfen 
Achso: Nutze Chrome


----------



## BigBubby (7. Dezember 2017)

bei mir am handy auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Laudian (7. Dezember 2017)

Am PC kann ich das Bier nicht sehen (Vivaldi Browser), am iPad dagegen hat alles funktioniert (neuester Safari).


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2017)

Ok, jetzt daheim sehe ich es auch nicht. O_o Also schon, aber der Smiley verschwindet beim Aufruf. Was zum Teufel.

*Update* Also ich sehe ihn in Firefox, Opera und Edge. In Chrome hat es den gleichen Effekt wie oben von taks beschrieben. 
Das muss ich nicht verstehen. Hat Google jetzt irgendwas gegen das Wort "Bier" ?

*Update2* Jetzt sollte es wieder da sein .. ich habe einfach mal einen Cacheparameter an den Bildpfad gehängt ...was für ein merkwürdiger Kram.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2017)

Und da es jetzt funktioniert ZAM, gehen wir ein Bier trinken


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und da es jetzt funktioniert ZAM, gehen wir ein Bier trinken


Lieber Wein?


----------



## BigBubby (7. Dezember 2017)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Ion (7. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir ist er immer noch nicht da


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Lieber Wein?


Na gut, aber ich bevorzuge immer noch Bier


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Dezember 2017)

Und schon wieder habe ich das Problem mit den Videos auf PCGH aber eben nur hier auf YT geht es Problemlos. Egal ob Opera oder Edge, bei beiden bekomme ich immer die selbe Fehlermeldung! Muss ich einen bestimmten Codec installieren? Nachdem es das letzte mal passierte, habe ich Windows neu installiert und bis Gestern funktionierte es auch aber Heute nicht mehr, ich habe nichts Systemrelevantes installiert oder deinstalliert.


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2017)

Kannst du bitte die Fehlermeldung und einen Beispiellink geben?


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2017)

Duuuu ZAM


Das bier ist wieder Weg ^^


----------



## Kusanar (12. Dezember 2017)

Also ich hab hier noch jede Menge Bier .... ?


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2017)

Hmmm... Kein Bier bei mir mit Opera. Chrome geht.
Ist das Selbe auf Desktop und Laptop.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Duuuu ZAM
> Das bier ist wieder Weg ^^



Kann ich nicht reproduzieren - und ganz ehrlich, das kann nicht an irgendwas von uns liegen, denn das Bild ist da, physikalisch. Wenn der Fehler auftritt, dann bleibt vor allem die Box stehen, der Inhalt blitzt kurz auf und wird dann ausgeblendet - IN der Box - wtf. Wir haben absolut keine Implementationen, die so einen Effekt verursachen (sollen, können, wollen, müssen).

Ich habe jetzt für das Smiley noch mal den Cache-Paramater geändert, aber das kann nicht die Dauerlösung für so einen Mist sein.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir sieht das Forum manchmal so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woran kann das liegen? Habe den Fehler bisher auch nur auf der PCGHX-Seite erlebt.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

An der Werbung zu "DARK". Die wird merkwürdig ausgeliefert mit schwarzem Hintergrund, der sich leider über einige Hintergrund-Elemente des Forums lagert.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Dezember 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte die Fehlermeldung und einen Beispiellink geben?


Gerne, mal als Beispiel das Video in dieser News, hier mal die Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

Mh, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Edge und Opera, läuft in beiden. Spezielle Codecs habe ich auch keine installiert.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Dezember 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> An der Werbung zu "DARK". Die wird merkwürdig ausgeliefert mit schwarzem Hintergrund, der sich leider über einige Hintergrund-Elemente des Forums lagert.



Ah okay, danke dir


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir werden die Schaltflächen über dem Text für die Beiträge nicht angezeigt, nutze Opera auf Win10. Screenshot habe ich im Erweiterten Editor bei"Anhänge verwalten" hochladen müssen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Dezember 2017)

Die Schaltflächen sind wieder da und die Videos sind wieder abspielbar, was habe ich gemacht? Nix


----------



## debalz (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo, nur ein kleiner Neujahrswunsch: kann man für die Forumseite keinen "dunkelmodus" (dunkler Hintergrund und helle Schrift...) anbieten, so wie bei Skype oder YT? Ist echt angenehmer für die Augen zu später Stund


----------



## Rarek (3. Januar 2018)

debalz schrieb:


> Hallo, nur ein kleiner Neujahrswunsch: kann man für die Forumseite keinen "dunkelmodus" (dunkler Hintergrund und helle Schrift...) anbieten, so wie bei Skype oder YT? Ist echt angenehmer für die Augen zu später Stund



mal sehen wie gut du erhört wirst... die letzte anregung dieser art wurde mit ausreden gestraft, dass es ja nur um minderheiten geht und hat am ende dazu geführt, dass wer in 10 min. nen Stylisch CSS gebaut hat 
wobei das mittlerweile so alt ist, dass dies leider nicht mehr greift...

aber abseits davon bin ich gerne teil der "Dark Theme Revolution"


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2018)

debalz schrieb:


> Hallo, nur ein kleiner Neujahrswunsch: kann man für die Forumseite keinen "dunkelmodus" (dunkler Hintergrund und helle Schrift...) anbieten, so wie bei Skype oder YT? Ist echt angenehmer für die Augen zu später Stund



Sowas würde ich mri auch wünschen


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2018)

debalz schrieb:


> Hallo, nur ein kleiner Neujahrswunsch: kann man für die Forumseite keinen "dunkelmodus" (dunkler Hintergrund und helle Schrift...) anbieten, so wie bei Skype oder YT? Ist echt angenehmer für die Augen zu später Stund



Das Thema habe ich vor einer Weile schon mal angeschnitten, die Antwort ist "Nein".


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2018)

Ich will mal wieder ein bisschen lästig tun ^^
Hab seit kurzem das Problem, dass (manchmal) bei "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" die Themen welche von einem selbst als letztes kommentiert wurden nicht "nach Vorne" geschoben werden sondern bei der Zeit des zweitletzten Beitrags eingeordnet werden.
Ergänzung: Wenn wieder einer nach mir Kommentiert wird das Thema nach Vorne geschoben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das Bier funktioniert seit kurzem wieder


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2018)

Mh, ich kann gerade nur versuchen mal die Themen-Informationen mit dem Wartungsjob vom Forum zu erneuern.


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, ich kann gerade nur versuchen mal die Themen-Informationen mit dem Wartungsjob vom Forum zu erneuern.



Nach dem Job wurde es korrekt angezeigt.
Hab jetzt nochmal in einem Thema einen Beitrag geschrieben, dieser wird aber wieder nicht nach Vorne geschoben.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2018)

Der Job war zum Zeitpunkt deines Postings noch nicht durch.


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2018)

Geht es evtl einfach lange bis das aktualisiert wird?
Aber wieso nur wenn der eigene Beitrag der Letzte ist


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2018)

Update war bei meinem Beitrag durch. Was die Sortierung angeht kann ich nichts zu sagen. Irgendwas verbockt da möglicherweise VBulletin.


----------



## MF13 (17. Januar 2018)

Einfachen Office-Rechner zusammenstellen - vorhandene Hardware verkaufen oder nicht?

Ich habe hier zuerst eine Geizhals-Wunschliste reinkopiert und gepostet, dann den Beitrag editiert und zwei Komponenten in der Wunschliste manuell ausgetauscht (CPU und Mainboard), und jetzt funktionieren die Links zu diesen beiden Komponenten nicht mehr,obwohl der BB-Code korrekt ist. Was ist da schiefgelaufen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Januar 2018)

irgendetwas hat sich da eingeklinkt.

-->http://www.xn--https-hw3b.com//geizhals.at/intel-pentium-g4400-bx80662g4400-a1329945.html%E2%80%9C<-- wird mir in der Adresszeie angezeigt.

Wie hast du die Links kopiert? Browserziele makiert, Strg+C, Strg+V? PC frei von Malware?


----------



## MF13 (17. Januar 2018)

Am Smartphone durch langes Drücken in die Adresszeile. 
Dieses komische xn--https-hw3b wird durchs Forum erzeugt; wenn ich den Beitrag im Editor öffne, sehen die URLs normal aus.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2018)

Dieses xn--https wird nicht durchs Forum erzeugt. Wir haben zwar ein Affiliate-Replacement, aber das greift da nicht. Zudem parst das Forum nur Code aus, der möglicherweise XSS enthält.  Das kann durch mitkopierte Steuerzeichen bspw. der Fall sein. Korrigiere doch einfach die Links noch mal.


----------



## MF13 (17. Januar 2018)

Doch, es ist definitiv das Forum.
Ich habe die URLs jetzt nochmal manuell abgeschrieben, um unsichtbare Steuerzeichen auszuschließen, aber das xn--http ist wieder da.

Außerdem buggt die Funktion zum automatischen Umwandeln von URLs rum und platziert bei diesen beiden URLs immer unnötige zusätzliche URL-Tags, die den Code zerschießen. Daher muss ich immer im erweiterten Modus editieren, und diese Funktion vor dem Absenden deaktivieren.

Hier nochmal der betroffene Beitrag:

```
Dann werde ich den Office-PC wohl neu zusammenstellen und meine Hardware verkaufen.  Sicher ist der Xeon noch gut, nur übertakten kann man ihn leider nicht ;)
Hier mal ein erster Versuch für ca. 400€:

1 [URL="https://geizhals.at/1458806"]SanDisk Plus 240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G26)[/URL]
1 [URL=“https://geizhals.at/intel-pentium-g4400-bx80662g4400-a1329945.html“]Intel Pentium G4400, 2x3.50 GHz, boxed[/URL]
1 [URL="https://geizhals.at/1306645"]Kingston HyperX Fury schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/8)[/URL]
1 [URL=“https://geizhals.at/asrock-h110m-itx-90-mxb0n0-a0uayz-a1357116.html“]ASRock H110M-ITX (90-MXB1H0-A0UAYZ)[/URL]
1 [URL="https://geizhals.at/1381990"]Fractal Design Define Nano S, schallgedämmt, Mini-ITX (FD-CA-DEF-NANO-S-BK)[/URL]
1 [URL="https://geizhals.at/1564497"]be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W ATX 2.4 (BN270)[/URL]

Was haltet ihr davon? Kann man das so machen, kann man noch wo sinnvoll sparen? 
Das Board habe ich aus den Beispiel-Zusammenstellungen (dort wird der G4560 vorgeschlagen, aber der G4400 sollte für Office mehr als ausreichend sein), dort wird allerdings angemerkt, dass man den Händler ein BIOS-Update machen lassen soll, da das System sonst möglicherweise nicht bootet. Da ich aber vor habe, das Zeug online zu bestellen und dann selbst zusammenzubauen, kann ich das Board natürlich nicht einfach zum Händler bringen, damit mir der das BIOS flasht. Soll ich dann lieber ein anderes Board nehmen? 
Beim Gehäuse bin ich mir noch ein bisschen unsicher, da es keinen Einbauslot für ein DVD-Laufwerk hat. Natürlich kann ich jetzt einfach mein  USB-Laufwerk nehmen, aber ein eingebautes wäre schon besser, denke ich. Gibt es ein gutes, schallgedämmtes und nicht zu teures Gehäuse mit einem Einbauslot dafür?

Wo bekommt man günstig nicht gefälschte Windows 8/10-Keys her?
```


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2018)

xn---irgendwas ist eine Emoji-Struktur. 

Ich mache mal eben Tapatalk aus...


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2018)

Ok, es war auch nicht Tapatalk.

Zwei Dinge.

1. Die beiden kaputten eingefügten URLs hatten folgendes Problem:
http://“https://geizhals.at/intel-pentium-g4400-bx80662g4400-a1329945.html“"
So standen die auch in der Datenbank.

2. Es ist immer, ausnahmslos immer, absolut keine gute Idee, Word-Hochkommata irgendwo einzufügen - also die leicht schrägen, statt denen: "
Das führt in den meisten Systemen zu Problemen, vor allem wenn etwas von einem System geparst werden soll.


----------



## MF13 (17. Januar 2018)

Das http:// wird irgendwie vom System dazuerfunden, im Beitrag steht ja nur ein https://, wie in mein vorigen Beitrag zu sehen.

Das schräge Hochkomma könnte in der Tat der Grund für dss Problem sein, zumindest funktioniert es jetzt. Ich habe einfach normale Anführungszeichen/Hochkommata eingegeben, wie ich es immer mache und wie es anderswo und beim Programmieren auch immer funktioniert hat. Keine Ahnung, warum das hier schiefgelaufen ist...

Danke dir für deine Hilfe


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2018)

MF13 schrieb:


> Das http:// wird irgendwie vom System dazuerfunden, im Beitrag steht ja nur ein https://, wie in mein vorigen Beitrag zu sehen.
> 
> Das schräge Hochkomma könnte in der Tat der Grund für dss Problem sein, zumindest funktioniert es ohne Anführungszeichen jetzt. Ich habe einfach normale Anführungszeichen/Hochkommata eingegeben, wie ich es immer mache und wie es anderswo und beim Programmieren auch immer funktioniert hat. Keine Ahnung, warum das hier schiefgelaufen ist...



Das http wird eingefügt weil er das https zwischen den Hochkomma nicht erkennt


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich auf der Startseite des Forums bin, ist ja ganz unten aufgeführt, wer gerade online ist.
Früher waren die Namen alphabetisch geordnet, heute sind sie willkürlich durcheinander.
Wieso sind sie nicht mehr alphabetisch geordnet?


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2018)

Weil die Sortierung mehr Datenbank-Performance frisst. Wir analysieren seit einiger Zeit Performance-Optimierungen im Forum, weil es für ein VBulletin recht voll und umfangreich ist.


----------



## uka (31. Januar 2018)

Moin,

mir ist gerade nicht bekannt, ob jemand schon mal so ein Problem hatte, aber wenn ich einen (älteren) Beitrag von mir bearbeiten möchte kommt folgende Meldung (Bild): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thema/Beitrag: [Tagebuch] Mein wässriger Intel-Kamerad und seine 2 nVidia-Brüder (portabel) (der erste Eintrag)
Chrome Version 63.0.3239.132 (Offizieller Build) (64-Bit)

Ich öffne das Thema und klicke auf Bearbeiten und danach auf Erweitert (denn ich möchte den vollen Bearbeitungsmodus) und schwubs die entsprechende Meldung. 

Im erweiterten Modus diesen Beitrag zu schreiben, oder neue Beiträge mit diesem zu erstellen, ist möglich. Ein kurzer Test zeigt, dass es vermutlich immer beim Editieren im erweiterten Modus kommt, denn ich kann auch den Star Citizen Sammelthread nicht bearbeiten (gleiche Meldung). 

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Lösung (außer warten dass es irgendwann wieder geht ^^).


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil die Sortierung mehr Datenbank-Performance frisst. Wir analysieren seit einiger Zeit Performance-Optimierungen im Forum, weil es für ein VBulletin recht voll und umfangreich ist.



Wäre die Stichwortwolke nicht auch etwas was in diese Kategorie fällt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2018)

Braucht man die überhaupt? Das ist so Anfang 2000 ...


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2018)

uka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mir ist gerade nicht bekannt, ob jemand schon mal so ein Problem hatte, aber wenn ich einen (älteren) Beitrag von mir bearbeiten möchte kommt folgende Meldung (Bild):
> 
> ...



Ich schaus mir an. Sehe es auch, muss aber schauen, was da passiert.

*Edit* Problem gefunden - Chrome hasst mal wieder den ckeditor. Habe eben recherchiert, dass es auf weiteren Webseiten passiert. Wenn bestimmter (nicht genau spezifizierter) Content im Editor-Feld steht, dann blockt Chrome den gesamten Seitenaufruf wegen einem False-Positiv. Also einer fehlerhaften Erkennung von angeblichem XSS (Cross-Side-Scripting). Aktuell hilft nur auf den normalen Editor, oder den Erweiterten Editor zu wechseln - in den Einstellungen, sollte das Problem beim Editieren auftauchen. Passiert ja "nur" bei nicht genau nachvollziehbaren Inhalten.


----------



## uka (1. Februar 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aktuell hilft nur auf den normalen Editor, oder den Erweiterten Editor zu wechseln - in den Einstellungen, sollte das Problem beim Editieren auftauchen.


Habe jetzt auf den Stadard-Editor gewechselt (zumindest zum Editieren einigen Themen).




ZAM schrieb:


> Passiert ja "nur" bei nicht genau nachvollziehbaren Inhalten.


Den es anscheinend bei den meisten meiner älteren Posts gibt. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es da dann genau liegt, Bilder und Links sind es jedenfalls nicht. 


Für den Rest heißt es wohl warte und hoffen das es irgendwann wieder geht, oder ist das unwahrscheinlich?


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2018)

uka schrieb:


> Den es anscheinend bei den meisten meiner älteren Posts gibt. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es da dann genau liegt, Bilder und Links sind es jedenfalls nicht.


Dich trifft da auch keine Schuld. Ich habe mir Beispiele angesehen, ist alles vollkommen normal. Das ist wieder irgendein Brainfuck der Chrome-Entwickler.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Braucht man die überhaupt? Das ist so Anfang 2000 ...


Ich denke der Erwähnung im Zusammenhang mit Optimierung meinte auch genau das: Wenn man es ausschalten kann dann weg damit.


----------



## taks (1. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke der Erwähnung im Zusammenhang mit Optimierung meinte auch genau das: Wenn man es ausschalten kann dann weg damit.



Genau ^^


----------



## uka (1. Februar 2018)

Es gibt hier eine Stichwortwolke? Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen .. setzte ich auch nie .. schaue ich auch nie nach hin ^^.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wäre die Stichwortwolke nicht auch etwas was in diese Kategorie fällt?


Die kann wirklich weg und obwohl ich seit Jahren hier bin, mir ist diese Stichwortwolke nie wirklich aufgefallen, bevor du es erwähnt hast  Zwar habe ich Stichwörter beim erstellen von Threads geschrieben aber dachte die werden nur für die Suchfunktion irgendwie verwendet.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Februar 2018)

Was zur Hölle ist eine Stichwortwolke? Ich hab zwar schon viel gehört aber sowas ist mir vollkommen neu^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2018)

Aktuell kann ich mich leider nicht mit Tapatalk in eurem Forum verbinden, alle andere die ich teste gehen problemlos. 

Das Problem besteht seit ca. 2-3 Tagen.
Ich nutze die Tapatalk Pro Variante. 

Vielleicht könnte das mal jemand gegentesten?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2018)

Tapatalk wird leider nicht mehr unterstützt:
PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2018)

Whaaat. 

Nicht euer Ernst :o


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2018)

Ich habe seit heute ein "Problem" mit dem Forum:

Wenn ich Beiträge schreibe, dann werden diese nicht mehr in die Ansicht "Mein Beiträge" übernommen. Ich kann dort also nicht mehr abrufen, welche Beiträge ich zuletzt geschrieben habe.
Zudem werden Threads, in denen ich mich das erst Mal äußere auch nicht mehr in "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" übernommen.

Diese Fehler treten sowohl auf meinem MacBook, als auch auf dem iPhone auf. Das ist sehr schade, denn speziell "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" nutze ich sehr häufig.

PS:

Als ich diesen Beitrag gerade veröffentlich wollte, kam die Meldung:

"Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines falschen Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden."

Danach ging es aber doch.


----------



## RubySoho (4. März 2018)

Servus

Seit ein paar Tagen seh ich im forum weder die Profilbider noch hochgeladen Fotos.
zumindest auf meinem Telefon.
Ist einfach leer... 


Huawai p10 mit dem neuesten Firefox




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. März 2018)

Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? Bei der dargestellten Fläche würden Profilbilder die Nutzbarkeit wohl nicht verbessern.


----------



## RubySoho (4. März 2018)

Die sind mir egal, aber ich bekomme auch keine angehängten bilder angezeigt.


----------



## Rarek (5. März 2018)

hmm... also im Querformat bekomme ich mit FF Bilder angezeigt, aber das könnte auch an mener Add-on Sammlung liegen


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2018)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Die sind mir egal, aber ich bekomme auch keine angehängten bilder angezeigt.


Ich schon, auch die Avatare - auf dem Iphone und Emuliert. Hast du irgendwelche Plugins installiert?


----------



## RubySoho (5. März 2018)

Nur einen h264 videocodec....


----------



## taks (5. März 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit heute ein "Problem" mit dem Forum:
> 
> Wenn ich Beiträge schreibe, dann werden diese nicht mehr in die Ansicht "Mein Beiträge" übernommen. Ich kann dort also nicht mehr abrufen, welche Beiträge ich zuletzt geschrieben habe.
> Zudem werden Threads, in denen ich mich das erst Mal äußere auch nicht mehr in "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" übernommen.
> ...



Hab das selbe Problem. Statistik wieder ausgeschaltet? ^^


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2018)

Ich schau mal ... Aber die Searchengine ist auf jeden Fall aktiv. Mit Statistiken hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## taks (5. März 2018)

Hast du schon was gemacht? Geht wieder 




ZAM schrieb:


> Mit Statistiken hat das nichts zu tun.


Da hab ich wohl Statistik mit Search verwechselt ^^


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Hast du schon was gemacht? Geht wieder



Bin noch nicht 100% sicher, ob es auch wieder regulär läuft. Teste gerade noch was. Aber es gab/gibt wohl plötzlich einen Hänger beim Erstellen des Sphinx (Search-Engine)-Index fürs Forum.

*Edit* Ist noch nicht vollständig behoben. Ich gebe bescheid.


----------



## Kusanar (5. März 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht 100% sicher, ob es auch wieder regulär läuft. Teste gerade noch was. Aber es gab/gibt wohl plötzlich einen Hänger beim Erstellen des Sphinx (Search-Engine)-Index fürs Forum.
> 
> *Edit* Ist noch nicht vollständig behoben. Ich gebe bescheid.



Also bei mir trudeln jetzt auch plötzlich ungelesene Threads unter "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" auf.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2018)

Meine letzten Beiträge sind nicht drin.

*Update* 
Ich muss das Problem morgen genauer untersuchen. Momentan sieht es so aus, als wäre das PCGH-Forum in irgendein Limit bei der Searchengine gelaufen ...


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2018)

Gerade nochmal geschaut. Bei mir besteht das Problem aktuell nach wie vor.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2018)

Ja, ich habe dazu auch noch kein Feedback gegeben, wie man sieht. 

Aus technischer Sicht: Von all unseren VB-Foren spinnt momentan nur der Suchindex vom Extreme-Forum, mit einem mal. Der Delta-Index wird nicht mehr aktualisiert. Das ist die Liste die Neuerungen enthält seit Erstellen des Hauptindexes, der aufgrund der Dauer immer nur einmal am Tag, nachts, generiert werden kann.
Grund: Bisher keine Ahnung was da los ist. Sphinxsearch (Suchengine) spuckt nichts aus, laut den Logs ist jeder Durchlauf "success", also ein Erfolg. Aber sind weiter dran.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. März 2018)

Konnte die Funktion "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" gerade wieder benutzen.

Edit:
Jetzt gab es diese Nachricht


> connection to sphinx:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)



Edit2: geht wieder , ihr macht das schon^^


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2018)

Normal - ich generiere hier zur Analyse und bei Anpassungen in den Index-Definitionen alle Längen nach den Vollindex neu. Dann sind die Daten für den Moment zwar aktuell, nur dauert das jedes mal 15 Minuten und belastet den Such-Server zu 100% - darum ist das keine Option für dauerhafte Aktualisierungen.


----------



## Laudian (7. März 2018)

Kleine Sache zwischendurch:

Eben habe ich unter "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" einige Threads gesehen, die ich dort schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr gesehen habe. Die enthalten zwar Beiträge von mir, wurden aber anscheinend sonst aussortiert, weil die Beiträge zu alt sind.

Jetzt werden sie auf jeden Fall wieder nicht mehr angezeigt - Ist das gewollt?


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2018)

> Normal - *ich generiere hier zur Analyse und bei Anpassungen in den Index-Definitionen alle Längen nach den Vollindex neu.* Dann sind die Daten für den Moment zwar aktuell, nur dauert das jedes mal 15 Minuten und belastet den Such-Server zu 100% - darum ist das keine Option für dauerhafte Aktualisierungen.



Muss mich dazu noch mal selbst quoten. :B

Aber ansonsten: Ich habe sämtliche Archivforen mittlerweile aus dem Suchindex komplett ausgeschlossen, um das ein wenig zu "entlasten".


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2018)

mal als Frage:

kann es sein, dass, wenn ich mit einer IP eines Rechenzentrums versuche mich anzumelden, mein Acc für ein paar Sekunden Gesperrt wird?
ich konnte mich zumindest ebend ein paar Minuten nicht anmelden, nachdem ich mein VPN angeschaltet habe, welches in FfM rauskommt


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2018)

Rarek schrieb:


> mal als Frage:
> 
> kann es sein, dass, wenn ich mit einer IP eines Rechenzentrums versuche mich anzumelden, mein Acc für ein paar Sekunden Gesperrt wird?
> ich konnte mich zumindest ebend ein paar Minuten nicht anmelden, nachdem ich mein VPN angeschaltet habe, welches in FfM rauskommt



Durchaus möglich. Du kannst mir gern mal die externe IP zur Prüfung per PN schicken.


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich. Du kannst mir gern mal die externe IP zur Prüfung per PN schicken.



zu dem Zeitpunkt deiner Antwort war der 24h wechsel leider schon durch und ich habe keine logs... aber seit dem gehts auch wieder - ich habe beim IP Roulette wohl eine schwarzes Schaf bekommen  
(solls hier ja eh schon des öfteren gegeben haben)


----------



## Rwk (12. März 2018)

Hallo, unter 'Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen' fehlen irgendwie meine letzten Beiträge...Bug?


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Hallo, unter 'Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen' fehlen irgendwie meine letzten Beiträge...Bug?


Siehe ein paar Beiträge weiter "oben".


----------



## Research (14. März 2018)

Kann es sein das sich das Ganze wieder beruhigt hat?

Did you tried to reboot everything?
Cache geleert?


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2018)

Hat es sich leider bisher noch nicht. Ich habe nur für bestimmte Tests den Hauptindex öfter mal neu generiert.


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2018)

Good News. Suche läuft wieder. Ich muss nur eben noch einen Wartungsjob durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Good News. Suche läuft wieder. Ich muss nur eben noch einen Wartungsjob durchlaufen lassen.



Die Foren-Suche? 

Jeder der hier was finden will greift doch eh zu einer externen Suchmaschine, oder?

feedback und bug thread site:extreme.pcgameshardware.de at DuckDuckGo
... ging die ganze Zeit.  



Warum gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit Links ohne Kürzung einzustellen? Wenn ich etwas beispielsweise in CODE-Brackets setze sollte es doch in keiner Weise verändert werden?
Edit:
Uuuund nach dem Posten sieht der Link wieder anders aus als in der "Vorschau". Interessant. Aber nervig.


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2018)

Schon der Anfang war kein hilfreicher Kommentar, habe den Rest nicht gelesen.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. März 2018)

Hi Zam, kann es sein das etwas mit dem Hochladen von Bildern nicht funktioniert? Versuche gerade Screenshots im Format jpg hochzuladen aber bekomme die Meldung dass das Bild das Falsche Format hat. Browser ist der Comodo Dragon (basiert auf Chromium) auf Win10 x64

Was stimmt hier nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch jpg oder liegt es am Browser? Ich teste es mal mit Edge, mal sehen ob es da klappt.

EDIT: Am Browser liegt es nicht auch hier bekomme ich die Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2018)

Ist noch knapp unter dem absoluten Limit: 2097152 byte.
Ich kann nur raten, öffne die Datei bspw. in Infranview und speicher sie noch mal als jpeg, vielleicht mit kleiner Extension, also .jpg


----------



## Gamer090 (24. März 2018)

Werde ich mal testen und mal sehen ob es funktioniert


----------



## cryon1c (13. April 2018)

Krieg hier komische Fehlermeldungen wenn ich auf ein Thema zugreifen will:

Datenbankfehler in vBulletin 2.0.39:

User 'pcghvbulletinphp' has exceeded the 'max_user_connections' resource (current value: 500)

MySQL-Fehler  : 
Fehler-Nr.    : 
Fehler-Zeit   : Friday, April 13th 2018 @ 04:55:39 PM
Datum         : Friday, April 13th 2018 @ 04:55:39 PM
Skript        : Vega-Nachfolger Navi: Angeblich nur eine Mainstream-GPU von AMD
Referrer      : Vega-Nachfolger Navi: Angeblich nur eine Mainstream-GPU von AMD
IP-Adresse    : *eigeneIPentfernt* (wenn ZAM die Adresse mag, kann der die haben^^)
Benutzername  : N/A
Klassenname   : vBulletinDatabase_MySQLi
MySQL-Version : 

Wasn da umgefallen?


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2018)

Nö, ist normal, wenn irgendeine Arschkrampe meinte mal wieder Spaß haben zu müssen. Aber die Prallen recht schnell auf unsere Defensiv-Systeme.


----------



## cryon1c (13. April 2018)

Mh, über meine IPv6 ist nichts gelaufen, was mich halt wundert weil da meine IP war + Webseite und andere Threads gingen, auch die erste Seite vom Thread ging, das war halt seltsam.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2018)

Heute Abend hatte ich auch einen Datenbank Fehler als ich auf die Seite wollte. War glaube ich um 20 Uhr rum.
Aber ging dann schnell wieder.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Heute Abend hatte ich auch einen Datenbank Fehler als ich auf die Seite wollte. War glaube ich um 20 Uhr rum.
> Aber ging dann schnell wieder.


Ja, 2 Minuten maximal. Das war schon vorbei, bevor ich überhaupt am PC saß. ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2018)

Seit gestern Abend bekomme ich häufiger folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade im Moment ist es so, dass ich mit meinem MacBook eingeloggt bin. Nehme ich mein iPad und versuche mich dort über Safari einzuloggen, dann erscheint diese Fehlermeldung.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2018)

Hallo habe mal ne Frage... weiß nicht ob das hier im Forum schon mal angesprochen wurde: besteht die Möglichkeit das User aber einer bestimmten Anzahl von Beiträgen ihren Benutzertitel frei wählen können?
Oder Kombination aus Mitgliedszeit+ Anzahl der Beiträge?


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo habe mal ne Frage... weiß nicht ob das hier im Forum schon mal angesprochen wurde: besteht die Möglichkeit das User aber einer bestimmten Anzahl von Beiträgen ihren Benutzertitel frei wählen können?
> Oder Kombination aus Mitgliedszeit+ Anzahl der Beiträge?



Wird sicher nicht kommen, denn dann müsste immer überprüft werden, welchen Titel sie nehmen und ob der nicht anstößig oder gar verboten ist.
Daher spart man sich den Stress und erlaubt es erst gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2018)

Kann man ja durchn Filter jagen wie im normalen Textfeld auch so bestimmte Begriffe zensiert sind.

Aber ich denke auch das gerade Mitglieder welche lange dabei sind und viele Beiträge haben sich zu benehmen wissen.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann man ja durchn Filter jagen wie im normalen Textfeld auch so bestimmte Begriffe zensiert sind.
> 
> Aber ich denke auch das gerade Mitglieder welche lange dabei sind und viele Beiträge haben sich zu benehmen wissen.



Könnte man machen und langjährige Mitglieder sollten auch ein netten Titel nutzen da hast du Recht, bei mir? Ich überlege noch


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2018)

Weder Dauer der Mitgliedschaft noch Anzahl der Beiträge machen eine Aussage über die Qualität der Beiträge oder den Geisteszustand des Users.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weder Dauer der Mitgliedschaft noch Anzahl der Beiträge machen eine Aussage über die Qualität der Beiträge oder den Geisteszustand des Users.



Merkt man vor allem in Verschwörungs und Flacherdler Foren.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2018)

Ok ok. Ihr habt ja Recht. 
War nur mal ne Idee. Aber technisch machbar wäre es bestimmt.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weder Dauer der Mitgliedschaft noch Anzahl der Beiträge machen eine Aussage über die Qualität der Beiträge oder den Geisteszustand des Users.



Da hast du natürlich Recht das man die Qualität der Beiträge nicht am Beitragszähler erkennt , aber den Geisteszustand ist wohl nicht so wichtig oder etwa doch?


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> aber den Geisteszustand ist wohl nicht so wichtig oder etwa doch?


Genau der Gagaga-Geisteszustand ist egal.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2018)

Für einen frei vergebenen Titel finde ich den weniger egal als die Frage ob das Recht dazu maßgeblich durch Spam entstanden ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für einen frei vergebenen Titel finde ich den weniger egal als die Frage ob das Recht dazu maßgeblich durch Spam entstanden ist.



Du als Mod siehst eben Beiträge die wir Normalsterblichen nicht sehen, das ist der Unterschied  Dachte aber eigentlich das der Beitragszähler auch Rückwärts zählen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2018)

Das schon, aber z.B. >10k Beiträge die einfach nur beinhalten wie toll man den einen oder anderen Hersteller findet bekommt so mancher auch ohne explizit löschenswerte Posts locker zustande.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2018)

Man kann ja Einzeiler vom Beitragszähler ausschließen. Wobei es wohl auch gute und weniger gute Einzeiler gibt.  Hmm, gar nicht so leicht.


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Man kann ja Einzeiler vom Beitragszähler ausschließen.


Kann man leider nicht. Die Forensoftware bietet nur Einstellungen, einzelne Foren von dem Zählen auszuschließen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

Achso ok. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2018)

Tapatalk hat ein Update fur Vbulletin veröffentlicht zwecks DSGVO. 
Ist damit zu rechnen das ihr das wieder implementiert?
Tapatalk ist einfach ein riesen Komfortgewinn und ich bin immer noch traurig das PCGH so schnell mit Tapatalk dicht gemacht hat.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2018)

Sorry, aber ich habe nicht die Zeit, dass in jedem einzelnen Thread zu beantworten. Bitte nachschauen, es gibt schon eine Antwort.


----------



## Quat (28. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe die heißt nein!
Es war doch recht nervig, wenn Post mit Dienst und Endgerät aufgebläht wurden.


----------



## Laudian (28. Mai 2018)

PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018

tl;dr
ZAM guckt sich an, ob Tapatalk die neuen Datenschutzrichtlinien wirklich einhält und aktiviert es dann gegebenenfalls wieder.
Kann ein paar Tage dauern, weil ZAM auch noch andere Sachen zu tun hat.


----------



## Ion (4. Juni 2018)

Ihr kennt ja sicher alle die Funktion, die einem eine PN schickt, wenn man von einem User zitiert wurde.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Art Selbstlöschung dieser Nachrichten einzubauen, nachdem man diese gelesen hat? 
Mein Postfach quillt über davon, sicher schon 1000+ derzeit.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2018)

Mh, das sind PNs die ein Plugin generiert. Das ist keine Core-Funktion des Forums. Die werden auch nicht irgendwie gesondert "geflagged", also markiert. Könnte mal einen Cronjob im Hinterkopf behalten, der gelesene Zitat-PNs nach 1 Woche oder so löscht - global.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2018)

Oder zumindest das man alle aufeinmal löschen kann. Habe gerade nachgeguckt, das geht wohl nur Seitenweise wenn man die auswählt.
Abos kann man alle aufeinmal löschen.

Edit: Das geht wohl wenn man auf "Ordner leeren" geht. Aber dann werden  alle normalen PNs auch mit gelöscht.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2018)

Es ist schon von der Entwicklungszeit her 1000x schneller und einfacher einen Job zu bauen der die PNs löscht, statt umfangreiche Anpassungen per Plugins an der Postfach-Steuerung umsetzen zu müssen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2018)

Dann macht das was einfacher ist. Es führen ja mehrere Wege zum Ziel.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2018)

So. Zitat-Benachrichtigungs-PNs älter 1 Woche (und gelesen!) verschwinden jetzt automatisch.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2018)

Habe gerade überlegt: Wäre es nicht sogar sinnvoll wenn der Job ohne Zeitbeschränkung alle Zitat-Benachrichtigungen löscht, die bereits gelesen sind? Er läuft eh nur einmal nachts und dann wäre morgens alles "Clean".


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2018)

Könnte man auch machen. Wenn sie gelesen wurden braucht man sie ja nicht mehr.


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2018)

Wie komm ich zur URL eines angehängten Bildes?
Ich brauche sie um ein Bild mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2018)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rd-q-session-screenshot_20180619-054507_2.png


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2018)

Aber über welchen Weg komme ich zu der URL?
Früher hab ich das Bild in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet und dann hatte ich oben die korrekte URL. 
Jetzt bekomm ich da nur die URL aus meinem letzten Post.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Juni 2018)

Zumindest wenn man den klassischen Upload-Dialog ohne Dateimanager (in Foren-Einstellungen deaktivieren) nutzt, dann werden die Bilder in der Upload-Übersicht mit der gesuchten URL verlinkt.


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2018)

Ich glaub ich steh extrem aufm Schlauch.
Ich versuchs heute Abend nochmal.


----------



## Laudian (19. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
{ATTACH=CONFIG]1000370{/ATTACH]
{img]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1000370&d=1529407779{/img]
```
Das funktioniert doch 1a mit der URL mit der AttachmentID, was genau ist das Problem?


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

Kann gelöscht werden! Sorry, hier stand Mist!


----------



## Laudian (26. Juni 2018)

Moin, die Loginseite funktioniert aktuell nicht, der Loginbutton ist nicht erreichbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iPhone SE, iOS 11, Safari Browser


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2018)

Mäh. Fixe ich gleich.

*Edit* sollte jetzt passen


----------



## taks (12. Juli 2018)

Hab was interessantes gefunden.
Wie ist es möglich, dass der Nutzerbeitrag vor dem Systembeitrag ist?

Haltbarkeit von Hardware: CPUs nur knapp vor Grafikkarten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Hab was interessantes gefunden.
> Wie ist es möglich, dass der Nutzerbeitrag vor dem Systembeitrag ist?
> 
> Haltbarkeit von Hardware: CPUs nur knapp vor Grafikkarten
> ...



Ich vermute, dass der Artikel kurzfristig fälschlicherweise live war und dann wieder zurückgezogen und später veröffentlicht wurde.

 My guess. Aber die Chef-Wartungsdrohne weiß es sicher besser.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2018)

Ne - ist aktuell ein technisches Problem auf dem neuen Webserver. Wir haben einen im System hängen, den wir auf neue, technische Gegebenheiten aktualisiert haben. Da gibt es ab und zu noch ein paar "Probleme".


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juli 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ne - ist aktuell ein technisches Problem auf dem neuen Webserver. Wir haben einen im System hängen, den wir auf neue, technische Gegebenheiten aktualisiert haben. Da gibt es ab und zu noch ein paar "Probleme".



Falsche Zeitzone eingestellt?


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Falsche Zeitzone eingestellt?


Sowas triviales doch nicht. ^^ Aber aktualisierter Application-Server .. anderes Date-Object-Handling.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juli 2018)

Na, man weiß ja nie  Aber das mit dem Date-Time-Handling ist immer so ein Krampf, ich kenn das auch...


----------



## Qjimbo (13. Juli 2018)

Hi there (sorry for english!)

The registration on PCGH PC Games Hardware - Registrierung is broken!

No matter what email address you enter, it will say it is in use:
"Diese E-Mail-Adresse wird bereits für einen anderen Community-Account verwendet."

I had to register at PC Games - Registrierung which worked OK and login here (connecting the account).

Hope you can fix this.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2018)

"It's not a bug, it's a feature" ^^ PC Games, PC Games Hardware, Videogameszone.de, buffed.de, gamesaktuell.de and gamezone.de share the same user database.


----------



## Ion (21. Juli 2018)

Fall: Ein Thema hat 2 Seiten. Ich öffne die erste Seite und schreibe dann eine Antwort. Schicke ich diese ab, werde ich ja automatisch (zu meinem Beitrag) auf die zweite Seite weitergeleitet.
Wenn ich dann allerdings auf "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" klicke, erscheint das Thema als "ungelesen", weil das Forum denkt, ich hätte die zweite Seite noch nicht gelesen. Doch diese wurde mir ja automatisch geöffnet, beim abschicken der Antwort.
Ist das so gewollt?


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2018)

Keine Ahnung, ich fürchte nur die VB-Entwickler werden auf sowas nicht antworten.


----------



## Rarek (16. August 2018)

ich habe hier einen verbuggten thread gefunden

[Sammelthread] Star Citizen

laut Anzeige soll der 865 Seiten haben, aber in real hat er nur 858...
allerdings springt er von alleine immer auf die letzte reelle Seite - also von der Funktion her kein Problem, ist nur verwirrend





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. August 2018)

Dazu meldet sich sicher/hoffentlich bald die Wartungsdrohne. Die Zahl der Seiten ist aber immer von den persönlichen Einstellungen abhängig.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2018)

Ich fürchte, das liegt mal wieder an einem Account, der samt Beiträge gelöscht wurde. Ich lasse mal die Foren-Korrektur durchlaufen.

*Edit* Ist durchgelaufen. Schau mal, ob es jetzt wieder passt.


----------



## uka (17. August 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das liegt mal wieder an einem Account, der samt Beiträge gelöscht wurde. Ich lasse mal die Foren-Korrektur durchlaufen.
> 
> *Edit* Ist durchgelaufen. Schau mal, ob es jetzt wieder passt.



Alles wieder Okay in dem Thema .


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2018)

Alles klar.

Für die Umleitungen und Ansprungpunkte etc. ist das SEO-Plugin verantwortlich. Das wiederum orientiert sich an den Daten, die in der Thread- und Foren-Tabelle der Datenbank zur Verfügung stehen. Aber VBulletin scheint beim Löschen von Accounts und deren Beiträge offenbar keine Aktualisierung der betroffenen Thread- und Foren-Meta-Infos vorzunehmen, sondern haut die Inhalte einfach nur weg. Dann passen die Post-Zahlen ja hinten und vorn nicht mehr und die Sprungmarken, sowie Seitenzahlen funktionieren nicht richtig. Tolles Konzept ^^


----------



## Rarek (17. August 2018)

hört sich sehr nach Spaß an 

aber danke, sieht wieder gut aus


----------



## Gamer090 (1. September 2018)

Die Zeitumstellung soll abgeschafft werden wirkt sich das irgendwie auf vBulletin aus? 

Als ich in den Einstellungen war fand ich das Auswahlmenü für die Schnäppchen, ist damit der Beitrag auf der Main gemeint über die Schnäppchen??


----------



## 9Strike (2. September 2018)

Ich denke ich kann inzwischen konsistent den Bug mit den falschen Uhrzeiten (immer 13:00 Uhr) reproduzieren, siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...forum-/513519-kleiner-fehler.html#post9486897
Er tritt bei mir immer dann auf, wenn ich am Handy (Android 8.1 mit Chrome) über die pcgh.de Seite, also nicht über das Forum, einen Kommentar hinterlasse und den Captcha bestätige.
Wär schön wenn das gefixt werden könnte


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Zeitumstellung soll abgeschafft werden wirkt sich das irgendwie auf vBulletin aus?
> 
> Als ich in den Einstellungen war fand ich das Auswahlmenü für die Schnäppchen, ist damit der Beitrag auf der Main gemeint über die Schnäppchen??


Wir schalten einfach den Cronjob zur Zeitumstellung ab. 
Was die Schnäppchensache angeht - kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ob das schon live gegangen ist, die Option dafür zumindest schon.



9Strike schrieb:


> Ich denke ich kann inzwischen konsistent den Bug mit den falschen Uhrzeiten (immer 13:00 Uhr) reproduzieren, siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...forum-/513519-kleiner-fehler.html#post9486897
> Er tritt bei mir immer dann auf, wenn ich am Handy (Android 8.1 mit Chrome) über die pcgh.de Seite, also nicht über das Forum, einen Kommentar hinterlasse und den Captcha bestätige.
> Wär schön wenn das gefixt werden könnte



Danke, aber kannst du die Reihenfolge bitte erläutern? Wann kommt da ein Captcha?


----------



## 9Strike (4. September 2018)

Am PC mit simulierten Android (via Edge) ist da tatsächlich kein Captcha.
Ich habe immer erst den Captcha gelöst und dann gepostet, eine andere Reihenfolge habe ich noch nicht probiert.
Ich hab einfach mal 2 Screenshots gemacht. Beim ersten ist die weiße Box das Eingabefeld, bevor man was eingibt ist die immer gefühlt einen Handybildschirm groß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2018)

Argh - bei der Mobilvariante ist das direkt Kommentieren aktiviert. Das ist eigentlich nicht gewollt und für PCGH auch nicht vorgesehen.
Danke für den Hinweis.

*Edit* So, das Datumsproblem dürfte nicht mehr auftauchen. ^^

Falls sich jemand fragt, was das Geheimnis war: Wenn man über die Webseite Kommentare verfasst (was hier ja eigentlich nicht vorgesehen ist - und nein, ich kann nicht beantworten, warum ;p), dann passiert das über unser eigenes Framework, nicht über die Forensoftware. Wir haben jedoch vor ein paar Wochen unsere Webserver aktualisiert und damit auch die eingesetzten Entwicklungs-Sprachen. Dabei gab es ein paar Änderungen in Datumsfunktionen, so dass kein korrekter Zeitstempel mehr ermittelt wurde bei neuen Beiträgen. Das wurde zwar angepasst, aber bei der Mobil-Variante übersehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. September 2018)

Hi ZAM,

Ich habe eben einen Beitrag mit ein paar Links drin verfasst, 

Anno 1800: Blue Byte denkt über Art der Mikrotransaktionen nach

und einer davon war ziemlich zickig:

Link

Wenn ich diesen einfach so gepostet habe, war er ellen-lang.  Werde ich hier drunter noch mal machen.

Ein Screenshot von der Vorschau dieses Beitrags hier  (Inception!  ) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessanterweise war das in der Vorschau des Posts nicht der Fall.



Hier die lange Version:
***


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2018)

Das SEO-Plugin holt sich den Titel der Seite als Vorschau-Text, wenn man einen Link hinterlässt.
Problem ist, dass der Code der Kotaku-Seite aus irgendeinem Grund aktuell "Schrott" für das Plugin ist, weil die SVG als data-URI im CSS einsetzen und dadurch im Kopf kein Title-Tag steht, sondern mehrere Title-Tags irgendwo in Background-Angaben der CSS-Definitionen. Damit kommt das Plugin nicht klar - es ist aber eher ein Bug des Plugins. Ich könnte maximal einen Core-Hack im Code des SEO-Plugins zum Abfangen einbauen, aber ihr kennt unseren Standpunkt dazu ja ^^

Ich hinterlasse dazu mal einen Beitrag im Support-Forum des Plugin-Herstellers.

*Edit* Wir haben einen Core-Hack eingebaut, aber der wird beim nächsten Update verschwinden, sofern der Plugin-Hersteller den nicht auch einbaut.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. September 2018)

Danke dass du dich so schnell darum gekümmert hast!


----------



## taks (7. September 2018)

Kurze Frage:
Alle Computec-Seiten, also auch pcgh.de und pcg.de, haben die gleichen Logins, oder?
Weil mein Login auf pcg geht irgendwie nicht


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2018)

Ich weiß warum ^^ Ich schicke dir eine PN.


----------



## 9Strike (9. September 2018)

Noch ein kleiner Bug auf der mobilen Variante: wenn der Kommentar zu lang ist und man auf "Kommentar vollständig anzeigen" drückt kommt das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2018)

Bevor ich mir hier nen Wolf suche, hast du bitte einen Link parat zu einem Beispiel-Artikel, idealerweise von dem deines Beispiels? Danke


----------



## 9Strike (10. September 2018)

Beiträge von Leob12, weisserteufel:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Neue-...r-Interface-in-den-kommenden-Monaten-1264723/

Beiträge von DaStash, Gerry1984, KnSN:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi.../Turing-Mittelklasse-Kein-Raytracing-1264695/


Passiert bei mir bei jedem Kommentar, den man ausklappen muss und ein Zitat hat. Kommt aber erst beim ausklappen.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2018)

Danke. 

Ist repariert.


----------



## Bongripper666 (17. September 2018)

Kann man eigentlich auch über Zitate, Erwähnungen und alle Themen-Abonnements mit der "Glocke" im Menü oben benachrichtigt werden? Ich finde ums Verrecken dafür keine Option im BKZ. Für abonnierte Themen gibt es scheinbar auch nur die Option "E-Mail" und "BKZ". Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass ich mal einen Zähler bei der Glocke gesehen habe. Ich verpasse im Moment so einige Direktzitate und Antworten an mich, weil ich auf der Startseite keinerlei Erinnerung erhalte.

P.S. Ist hoffentlich der richtige Thread dafür.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. September 2018)

Im BKZ --> Mein Benutzerkonto "Einstellungen ändern" --> ungefähr mittig über "Anzeige von Themen" "Zitat-Benachrichtigung: Nein; E-Mail; PN", ist es diese Option die du suchst?


----------



## Bongripper666 (20. September 2018)

Ja, die Option war es wohl. Danke!


----------



## Quat (21. September 2018)

Zam, du bist ja schon mal auf https eingegangen, wo ja, wo nein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Mittlerweile lässt aber z.B. Safari das Senden bestimmter Daten per http nicht mehr zu.
Geht der Googlebrowser nicht in eine ähnliche Richtung?
Ich kann speziell die ignorelist nicht erweitern. Das nervt gleich im doppelten Sinne!
Gibt‘s Überlegungen, hier was zu ändern oder ist gar nur mein Browser schuld?


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2018)

Was meinst du mit "Safari" und "bestimmte Daten"?
Mac? Mobil-Gerät? Ist es hier schon der Fall, oder nur eine allgemeine Anmerkung?

Das irgendein Browser von sich aus vermutlich mangels SSL-Verschlüsselung Formulare nicht mehr abschickt höre ich zum ersten mal.
Dass irgendwelche Security-Software es bei Formularen mit bspw. Bank- oder persönlichen Daten verhindert, klingt schon eher logisch.


----------



## Quat (21. September 2018)

Safari Mobile iOS 11.3.1
Bestimmte Daten sind in diesem Fall, einfach nur die Benutzer-Namen  die auf die Liste sollen.
Und ja, es ist aktuell der Fall.
In der Adressleiste kommt der Hinweiß auf eine unsichere Seite.
Mehr ab ich nicht probiert.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2018)

Quat schrieb:


> In der Adressleiste kommt der Hinweiß auf eine unsichere Seite.


Das melden mittlerweile alle Browser, wenn kein SSL vorhanden ist, im Login- und Einstellungs-Bereich ist es aber der Fall.


----------



## Quat (21. September 2018)

Is schon klar!
Nur gibt‘s mit Safari halt keinen Weg drann vorbei.
Deshalb frag ich, ob sich da was ändern wird!
Muß doch nicht Heute sein, mensch!

Edit: Einstellungsbereich?
Ist die Bearbeitug der ignoreliste kein Einstellungsbereich?


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2018)

Quat schrieb:


> Is schon klar!
> Nur gibt‘s mit Safari halt keinen Weg drann vorbei.
> Deshalb frag ich, ob sich da was ändern wird!
> Muß doch nicht Heute sein, mensch!
> ...



Usernamen sind in der Regel keine personenbezogenen Daten, außer jemand hat sich dazu hinreißen lassen, seinen echten Namen als Usernamen zu verwenden. 
Aber dann kann man so viel SSL schalten wie man will, der Taucht dann ja auch im öffentlichen Bereich auf. Von daher, egal.

Einstellungsbereich für E-Mail-Adresse und Passwort ist gemeint. 

Und ja, die SSL-Umstellung wird kommen, aber wie erwähnt, kann ich nicht sagen wann oder wie bald.


----------



## Quat (21. September 2018)

Ok, Danke!


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund warum die PCGH Seite und Forum keine sichere Verbindung per https haben?
In Chrome wird mir dafür ne Warnung angezeigt.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund warum die PCGH Seite und Forum keine sichere Verbindung per https haben?
> In Chrome wird mir dafür ne Warnung angezeigt.



Immer noch kein https auf der kompletten PCGH-Website?!

Einfach mal die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens bedienen, das war der allererste Suchtreffer.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Immer noch kein https auf der kompletten PCGH-Website?!
> 
> Einfach mal die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens bedienen, das war der allererste Suchtreffer.


Ah ok. Danke. Das es an der Werbung liegt habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2018)

Ja leider. Immerhin sind die Login-Seite abgesichert. 

Mich würde ja mal eine Statistik interessieren, wieviele Nutzer hier wirklich ohne Adblocker unterwegs sind. Es fällt mir schwer zu glauben dass das genug sind damit man ausreichend viel an der Werbung verdient.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

Ich habe meinen Adblocker für diese Seite deaktiviert.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2018)

Ich nicht. Abgesehen davon dass ich keine Werbung haben will, ist diese hier auf der Seite viel zu oft so verbuggt dass sich die Seite nicht nutzen lässt.

Zwischendurch habe ich dafür aber mal die Premium-Version bezahlt, das aber aufgrund geringer Nutzung wieder eingestellt.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Abgesehen davon dass ich keine Werbung haben will, ist diese hier auf der Seite viel zu oft so verbuggt dass sich die Seite nicht nutzen lässt.


Seit dem letzten Chrome-Update habe ich teilweise Anzeigefehler hier auf der Seite. Wollte noch Screenshot machen und hier posten wenn das wieder auftritt.


*Edit:* Jetzt hatte ich den Anzeigefehler wieder  in einen Thread. Wenn ich leicht weiterscrolle normalisiert sich das wieder. Die Menüs oben sind teilweise auch davon betroffen. Auf anderen Seiten habe ich das Problem nicht. Und bin mir fast 100% sicher das es erst nach dem letzten Chrome Update auftritt:

*Edit2:* Bei CB hatte ich das Problem auch mal kurz. Ich vermute das an Flash und derWerbung liegt. Aber ob Adblocker an oder aus... es tritt trotzdem immer wieder auf.

*Edit3: *Das Problem scheint behoben. Ich habe im Browser die HW Beschleunigung deaktiviert. Komisch... was wohl die Ursache ist?
Vielleicht mal den neuesten Graka Treiber installieren. Hatte ich jetzt schon länger nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> *Edit3: *Das Problem scheint behoben. Ich habe im Browser die HW Beschleunigung deaktiviert. Komisch... was wohl die Ursache ist?
> Vielleicht mal den neuesten Graka Treiber installieren. Hatte ich jetzt schon länger nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2018)

Ist es so gewollt das wenn ich in einen Thread schreibe, der bereits Beiträge hat und dann im Kontrollzentrum auf den Link klicke Ium den ersten ungelesen Beitrag zu lesen, mitten im Thread lande? Ich habe den Thread zwar nicht komplett gelesen aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich direkt an die neuen Beitrage NACH meinem Beitrag komme? 

Wenn ich auf den Link klicke um die neusten Beiträge zu lesen, lande ich normalerweise beim neusten Beitrag den noch nicht gelesen habe aber nicht wenn ich nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen habe sondern nur die erste Seite.  

Und nein die Zeit alle Beiträge zu lesen habe ich nicht immer, die Community schreibt zu fleissig


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2018)

Ich  .. erm .. komme nicht ganz mit, was genau du meinst. ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2018)

Also nochmal und diesmal versuche ich es einfacher, stell dir Thread XY vor der hat 3 Seiten und ich habe nur die erste gelesen und dann kommentiere ich den Thread. Im Kontrollzentrum wird mir dann angezeigt das es neue Beiträge in diesem Thread gibt, aber ich bekomme dann die Beiträge ab Seite 2 angezeigt auch wenn mein eigener der neuste ist, wenn ich auf den Link im Kontrollzentrum klicke. 

Hoffentlich hast du jetzt verstanden was ich meinte


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2018)

Mh. Ja. Ich fürchte aber, da kollidiert die Such-Engine mit dem SEO-Plugin und deiner Einstellung der "Beiträge pro Seite".
Wobei: Passiert das bei jedem Thread oder nur bei bestimmten? Ich habe die Tage wieder ein paar Accounts samt ihrer Beiträge gelöscht. Das verwirrt das SEO-Plugin ja auch gern mal. wenn man die Foreninformationen danach nicht komplett neu generieren lässt. Das dauert leider einige Zeit, darum machen wir das nicht jedes mal.

Ich lasse den Job mal eben laufen.


----------



## RtZk (25. September 2018)

Ich habe mit Chrome das Problem, dass so bald ich ein Wort in meinem Beitrag (während ich ihn bearbeite oder erstelle) makiere, ich keinen Buchstaben das Wort ersetzen lassen kann, sondern, dass ich das Wort vorher löschen muss, in Firefox läuft alles reibungslos.


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Chrome das Problem, dass so bald ich ein Wort in meinem Beitrag (während ich ihn bearbeite oder erstelle) makiere, ich keinen Buchstaben das Wort ersetzen lassen kann, sondern, dass ich das Wort vorher löschen muss, in Firefox läuft alles reibungslos.


Das gibt es schon lange, wird hier im Thread auch ab und zu erwähnt. Kein Problem, dass wir ohne Foren-Update auf die nächste Version beheben können, weil die Entwickler der Forensoftware keine Lust haben für die 4er-Revisionen den WYSIWYG-Editor zu aktualisieren. Chrome hat seit vielen (eigenen) Versionen ein Problem mit der Editor-Version.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh. Ja. Ich fürchte aber, da kollidiert die Such-Engine mit dem SEO-Plugin und deiner Einstellung der "Beiträge pro Seite".
> Wobei: Passiert das bei jedem Thread oder nur bei bestimmten? Ich habe die Tage wieder ein paar Accounts samt ihrer Beiträge gelöscht. Das verwirrt das SEO-Plugin ja auch gern mal. wenn man die Foreninformationen danach nicht komplett neu generieren lässt. Das dauert leider einige Zeit, darum machen wir das nicht jedes mal.
> 
> Ich lasse den Job mal eben laufen.



Achso ok Vielen Dank das du es mal laufen lässt  Und es passiert nicht immer, aber ich kommentiere auch nicht jeden Thread oder News die ich lese, deswegen fällt es mir nicht so sehr auf.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass Videos auf der Webseite automatisch starten, obwohl der Autostart bei mir deaktiviert ist.

Aufgetreten hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assas...ideos/Grafikvergelich-PC-PS4-PS4-Pro-1266359/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2018)

Versuche es bitte noch mal. Ggfs. einfach noch mal die Einstellungen speichern oder neu einloggen.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Oktober 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Versuche es bitte noch mal. Ggfs. einfach noch mal die Einstellungen speichern oder neu einloggen.



Ohne etwas zu ändern startet das Video auf dieser Seite jetzt nicht mehr.

Was auch immer du gemacht hast ...  danke


----------



## MetallJ (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, wurde inzwischen der Fehler behoben, dass in Chromium neue Beiträge und auch bei Änderungen Leerzeilen verloren gehen?


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2018)

MetallJ schrieb:


> Hallo, wurde inzwischen der Fehler behoben, dass in Chromium neue Beiträge und auch bei Änderungen Leerzeilen verloren gehen?



Hi,

leider scheren sich die beiden jeweils dafür Zuständigen Stellen, Google und vBulletin nicht wirklich um das Problem.


----------



## MetallJ (9. Oktober 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> leider scheren sich die beiden jeweils dafür Zuständigen Stellen, Google und vBulletin nicht wirklich um das Problem.



Das ist aber wirklich blöd. Man kann nicht mal vernünftig zitieren oder so.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2018)

MetallJ schrieb:


> Hallo, wurde inzwischen der Fehler behoben, dass in Chromium neue Beiträge und auch bei Änderungen Leerzeilen verloren gehen?



Warum dann nicht Firefox / IceCat installieren?


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2018)

Eine Fallback-Lösung ist es den Erweiterten Editor einzustellen, statt den WYSIWYG-Editor.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

Zwischendurch verdecken Werbevideos das Dropdown Menü. Das ist nervig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Zwischendurch verdecken Werbevideos das Dropdown Menü. Das ist nervig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

um das verstehen zu können: Das Video lässt sich nicht schließen?


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um das verstehen zu können: Das Video lässt sich nicht schließen?


Das hatte ich nicht probiert.  Ich glaube nicht. Ich hatte nur rumscrollt um zu gucken ob es dann doch noch in den Hintergrund verschwindet wie sonst auch bei anderen Videos.
Ich werde das mal beobachten... wenn es wieder kommt.

Edit: Irgendwie will es im Moment nicht wieder kommen. Aber ich melde mich hier nochmal und gebe Feedback...

*Edit2*: So gerade war das Video wieder da und das läßt sich definitiv nicht schließen!

Ich will das auch nicht ganz weg haben... sonst stört es mich nicht, nur sollte es im Hintergrund bleiben, wenn das Drop Down Menü runtergeklappt wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2018)

In diesem Thread läuft etwas falsch, der neunte Beitrag sollte eigentlich die Normale einleitung im Thread und als ersten Beitrag stehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Oktober 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread läuft etwas falsch, der neunte Beitrag sollte eigentlich die Normale einleitung im Thread und als ersten Beitrag stehen.



Das ist ein altbekanntes Problem, das darauf basiert dass die Uhrzeit der Eröffnungs-Posts von News-Threads oft deutlich zu spät ist. Wenn dann jemand (mit richtiger Uhrzeit) früher postet, werden die Beiträge alle "korrekt" nach Uhrzeit sortiert und dann passiert sowas.

Das Problem existiert schon länger und ist auch länger bekannt ... ich vermute mal der Fehler liegt in der Forensoftware?


----------



## Ion (29. Oktober 2018)

Wollte jetzt gerade meinen MP Thread erweitern, da kommt plötzlich folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Link zu meinem MP-Thread dient hier nur zum Zweck der Fehlersuche.
Die Meldung kommt wenn ich den Beitrag erst normal bearbeite (also schnell) und dann auf "Erweitert" klicke.
Andere Threads "Erweitert" bearbeiten funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Version laut Chrome: _Version 70.0.3538.77 (Offizieller Build) (64-Bit)

_Was ist jetzt wieder kaputt? 

Und dann noch ne Frage: Wie kann ich einstellen, dass Bilder nicht automatisch in voller Auflösung gezeigt werden, sondern klassisch wie vorher, per Thumbnail?


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2018)

Tja, as usual. Jemand hat darauf beharrt, dass all seine Beiträge gelöscht werden. Wir sind dazu zwar nicht verpflichtet, aber aus Kulanz ist es mal wieder gemacht worden.
Und wie üblich: Wenn die Foren-Wartungsfunktionen danach nicht ausgeführt werden, spielt wieder das SEO-Plugin bei der Seitenberechnung der Threads verrückt, in denen die Person gepostet hatte.
Und ebenfalls wie üblich: Wir führen die Wartungsfunktionen nur ungern und schon gar nicht gern nach jeder popeligen Löschung aus, weil sie ewig läuft. Ich lasse sie heute Nacht mal laufen.

P.s.: Keine Ahnung was du mit den Bildern meinst. Dafür fehlen leider viele Details in der Beschreibung. Wie hast du sie früher eingefügt, wie fügst du sie heute ein. Welche Editor-Version des Forums nutzt du usw. usw.


----------



## Ion (29. Oktober 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> P.s.: Keine Ahnung was du mit den Bildern meinst. Dafür fehlen leider viele Details in der Beschreibung. Wie hast du sie früher eingefügt, wie fügst du sie heute ein. Welche Editor-Version des Forums nutzt du usw. usw.



Ich nutze den erweiterten Editor mit WYSIWYG-Funktionen. Den habe ich eigentlich schon immer genutzt, ich bin nur für kurze Zeit mal auf den Standard Editor gegangen, wegen des Problems mit der Leertaste bzw. Leerzeichen. Du erinnerst dich sicher.
Einfügen tue ich die Bilder folgendermaßen: Im erweiterten Editor, zur Eingabe eines neuen Posts als auch bei neuen Threads, gehe ich unten auf "Anhänge verwalten", lade das entsprechende Bild hoch und füge es dann beim Cursor ein.

Bei der Eingabe sieht das dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich dann auf Vorschau klicke bzw. den Post mit "Antworten" abschließe, wird das Bild in seiner vollen Auflösung gezeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor einiger Zeit (und davor immer), wurde aber an der Stelle wo jetzt das Bild in voller Auflösung gezeigt wurde, nur das Thumbnail gezeigt (siehe meine kunstvolle Darstellung mit Paint). 

Im Editor lassen sich Bilder doppelt anklicken, dann erscheint das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst, ist unter "Größe (skaliert)" standardmäßig "klein" aktiv. Das ist das Thumbnail (schwarzer Rahmen, Auflösung steht drunter). Bei mir werden aber unabhängig dieser Einstellung einfach alle Bilder in "Originalgröße" angezeigt.
Und hier liegt der Hund begraben.

Zum Abschluss noch mein fertiger Post wie er bei mir im Editor aussieht und darunter wie in der Vorschau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht bei mir, durch die Originalgröße der Bilder richtig richtig schön unübersichtlich aus ^^


----------



## 9Strike (30. Oktober 2018)

Könnte das Zeitproblem an Sommer/Winterzeit liegen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-86.html#post9570043
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-mit-twist-hat-den-dreh-raus.html#post9570195


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2018)

Womit wurde da gepostet? Tapatalk? Über die Mobil-Seite von PCGH?

*Edit* Gefunden. Das passiert über das Posten unter den Kommentaren direkt. Das gibt es auf PCGH ja nur in der Mobilvariante. Aber ist behoben. Die Sommer/Winterzeit-Erkennung da .. existierte nicht. ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Sommer/Winterzeit-Erkennung da .. existierte nicht. ^^



Du wolltest sagen, ihr seid so schnell, ihr habt die schon vorrausschauenderweise abgeschafft?


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2018)

@Ion: Hast du ein Beispiel, wo es schon mal mit den richtigen Größen funktioniert hat? Es gab bis auf Sicherheitsfixes schon sehr lange keine größeren Updates mehr für das Forum, die irgendwas in der Richtung hätten verändern können. Soweit ich das sehe, sind diese eingestellten Größeninformationen schon beim Speichern weg.


----------



## McZonk (30. Oktober 2018)

@ZAM: Den Bug von Ion habe ich auch schon festgestellt, es nur noch nicht geschafft die Sache sauber zu dokumentieren (zum Glück hat mir das jetzt Jemand abgenommen, danke Kolesch  )

Ich kann Ions Beobachtungen 1:1 bestätigen. Früher ging das problemlos. Beispiel: Hier (#61) funktionierte das Einfügen eines Anhangs noch als kleines Thumbnail. Heute ist, unabhängig davon was ich in dem Einstellungsmenü anklicke, immer ein Einfügen in Originalgröße das Resultat...


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2018)

Mh, also irgendwas schreibt die Infos um. Wenn Ihr den erwähnten Thread bearbeiten würdet, wäre das Thumbnail dann da auch raus. Ich vermute, dass SEO-Plugin ...

*Edit* Das SEO-Plugin habe ich eben testweise deaktiviert, das Bild-"Problem" besteht trotzdem. Habe es auch gerade bei pcgames.de getestet, da ist es auch der Fall, da nutzen wir ein anderes. 
Das heißt, dass VBulletin schon vor längerer Zeit irgendwas in der Richtung verbockt hat.

Wenn man das Bild über das [ATTACH ]-Tag einbindet, also [ATTACH ]ID[/ATTACH] statt [IMG ] ... [/IMG]. Dann ist das Thumbnail da, wie bei dem Beispiel-Post. Man darf den Beitrag dann aber nicht mehr editieren, sonst ist das alles futsch. Ganz tolle Sache - nicht. Das andere variable Größen in den letzten Jahren funktioniert haben, glaube ich aber nicht, weil es sich hier um ein Core-Problem der Forensoftware handelt.


----------



## McZonk (30. Oktober 2018)

Bekommst du das wohl wieder hingebogen? Die Funktion kleine Thumbs einzufügen, vermisse ich schmerzlich .


----------



## Ion (30. Oktober 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Ion: Hast du ein Beispiel, wo es schon mal mit den richtigen Größen funktioniert hat?





ZAM schrieb:


> Das andere variable Größen in den letzten Jahren funktioniert haben, glaube ich aber nicht, weil es sich hier um ein Core-Problem der Forensoftware handelt.


Hier ein Beispiel wie es früher funktioniert hat, das ist jetzt die Einstellung "Klein": http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-383.html#post3684691
Hier ein Beispiel mit "Mittelgroß": http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-425.html#post4475185
Hier ein Beispiel, wo das erste Bild in "Groß" und die darunter in "Mittelgroß" sind: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-465.html#post5146264

Genau so wünsche ich mir das auch wieder. Die aktuelle Situation ist nicht sehr schön.


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2018)

Ja, aber kann man aktuell nichts machen.


----------



## McZonk (30. Oktober 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, aber kann man aktuell nichts machen.


Was müsste man denn machen, damit das wieder funktioniert?


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Was müsste man denn machen, damit das wieder funktioniert?


Die Forensoftware wechseln.


----------



## Ion (30. Oktober 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Forensoftware wechseln.


Ja aber es ging doch vorher (schon immer?) so wie gewünscht. Was ist denn jetzt plötzlich anders? Oder ists wie bei Windoof, wo bei jedem Update was kaputt geht?


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ging schon seit einigen Patches und Monden nicht mehr, außer man macht die wie von mir bereits erwähnte [ATTACH ]-Einbindung.


----------



## taks (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab grad was ganz interessantes gefunden.
Der Thread-Titel wird in diesem Thread nur im ersten Beitrag angezeigt. Arbeiten DHL Paketzentren am Feiertag?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In anderen Thread funktionierts normal. Ctrl+F5 hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Oktober 2018)

Die gezeigten Posts haben tatsächlich keine Überschrift, die angezeigt werden könnte. Vermutlich hat der erste Poster diese in der erweiterten Ansicht durch "" ersetzt. Alle, die ihn zitiert haben, übernehmen dann automatisch diese nicht-Überschrift.


----------



## taks (31. Oktober 2018)

*Ich bin eine Überschrift*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die gezeigten Posts haben tatsächlich keine Überschrift, die angezeigt werden könnte. Vermutlich hat der erste Poster dieser in der erweiterten Ansicht durch "" ersetzt. Alle, die ihn zitiert haben, übernehmen dann automatisch diese nicht-Überschrift.



Auf die Idee bin ich gar ned gekommen. Danke ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Oktober 2018)

Das sind aber keine Zitate sondern nur Beiträge und dein Beitrag Thorsten hat auch keinen Überschrift, Tasks hat eine eigene erstellt  Aber mein Beitrag hat wieder eine also nur ein temporäres Problem.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Oktober 2018)

*Hallo Gamer090, ich bin eine Custom-Überschrift.*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine Zitate sondern nur Beiträge und dein Beitrag Thorsten hat auch keinen Überschrift, Tasks hat eine eigene erstellt  Aber mein Beitrag hat wieder eine also nur ein temporäres Problem.



Ich vermute mal, dass er die extra entfernt hat?


----------



## Gamer090 (1. November 2018)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Werbung, wenn ich Videos  starte und ich meine egal welches auf eurer Seite, dann wird nacch 30  Sek. die Fläche wo das Video ist/war weiss und im Vollbild passiert das  selbe und das Video stürzt ab.. Auch beim Neuladen hilft es nicht es passiert immer wieder. Nur  wenn ich den Adblocker einschalte kann ich das Video ohne Werbung  gucken.

Es handelt sich um den Feurigen Fuchs 63.0, mit Edge kann ich es noch testen und ja es passiert auch wenn ich nicht eingeloggt bin.


----------



## Ion (12. November 2018)

Hier ist irgendetwas seltsam:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ve-werden-ab-heute-geloescht.html#post9590114

Dieser Beitrag bzw. das Thema wird mir fortlaufend als "ungelesen" angezeigt, obwohl ich ihn schon zigfach gelesen habe.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. November 2018)

Vielleicht ein neues Feature für zahlungswillige Konzerne?  Würde ja gut zum Thema passen


----------



## Rwk (14. November 2018)

Hallo, gibts noch kein Update zum Problem mit den Thumbnails?
Das ging doch vor wenigen Wochen noch alles vernünftig?! 
Jetzt wird das Foto immer als riesig + Anhang Miniaturansicht eingefügt, was total nervt und doof aussieht.


----------



## Ion (14. November 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Hallo, gibts noch kein Update zum Problem mit den Thumbnails?


Eine Antwort gabs hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a-374.html#post9570991


----------



## Rwk (14. November 2018)

Ach, das war letzten Monat...jetzt ist doch ein neuer Monat. 
Und jeder weitere Monat, wo es nicht möglich ist Thumbnails in die Beiträge eines computer- und technikorientierten Forums einzubinden ist doch irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis...oder wenigstens ein bisschen lachhaft. 
Ist aber nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Eine Antwort gabs hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a-374.html#post9570991



Hallo? Das war nur ein Teil der Antwort(en) ;p



Rwk schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht böse gemeint!


Keine Sorge, das würden die Entwickler von vBulletin eh nicht verstehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. November 2018)

Ich hätte mal ein seltenes Feedback:

Könntet ihr die minimale Anzahl Zeichen pro Post aufheben beziehungsweise auf 1 oder 2 reduzieren?  Manchmal gibt es einfach nicht mehr als "Ja" oder "Nein" zu schreiben, wie zum Beispiel hier gerade:

Lautsprecherset an Fernseher anschlieÃŸen fÃ¼r PS4 + PC


----------



## Gamer090 (17. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ein seltenes Feedback:
> 
> Könntet ihr die minimale Anzahl Zeichen pro Post aufheben beziehungsweise auf 1 oder 2 reduzieren?  Manchmal gibt es einfach nicht mehr als "Ja" oder "Nein" zu schreiben, wie zum Beispiel hier gerade:
> 
> Lautsprecherset an Fernseher anschlieÃŸen fÃ¼r PS4 + PC



Stimme dir zu manchmal ist das ganz nett wenn man nicht immer 3 Zeichen schreiben muss, aber es gibt eben solche die schreiben als "Kommentar"  einen Smiley  Und das verhindert schon einmal ein paar Beiträge weil man so mindestens 3 mal auf das Smiley klicken muss  

Scherz beiseite, 99,99% der Beiträge haben deutlich mehr Zeichen weil die sonst nicht als Beiträge gelten und von der Moderation gnadenlos gelöscht werden.  Aber eine guute Frage weshalb es gerade 3 Zeichen sein müssen, wurde das aus einem wichtigen Grund entschieden oder ausgewürfelt


----------



## Stryke7 (17. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> aber es gibt eben solche die schreiben als "Kommentar"  einen Smiley



Es werden ja schon viele Worte ausgefiltert, da könnte man doch problemlos noch einen Filter machen der Kommentare erkennt die nur aus einem Smiley bestehen. Die grundlegende Funktionalität ist doch schon da.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es werden ja schon viele Worte ausgefiltert, da könnte man doch problemlos noch einen Filter machen der Kommentare erkennt die nur aus einem Smiley bestehen. Die grundlegende Funktionalität ist doch schon da.



Stimmt, das müsste auch möglich sein, warum wurde sowas nicht eingesetzt @ZAM?


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2018)

Das wäre nicht einfach nur ein Filter. Man müsste dem Forum erst beibringen, dass, wenn die ersten Zeichen nur Smileys sind, es sich um "keinen Text" handelt.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht einfach nur ein Filter. Man müsste dem Forum erst beibringen, dass, wenn die ersten Zeichen nur Smileys sind, es sich um "keinen Text" handelt.


Das müßte doch einfach sein. Smilies sind doch Grafiken. Oder nicht?


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das müßte doch einfach sein. Smilies sind doch Grafiken. Oder nicht?


Nicht beim Speichern, nur beim Output-Parsing.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht einfach nur ein Filter. Man müsste dem  Forum erst beibringen, dass, wenn die ersten Zeichen nur Smileys sind,  es sich um "keinen Text" handelt.



Oder man nutzt einfach den Schimpfwort-Filter, gibt ihm die Smileys  als neue "Schimpfworte" und die zusätzliche Bedingung dass nichts  anderes im Beitrag steht?  Wie schwierig das ist hängt davon ab, wie  solche Forensoftware von administrativer Seite aussieht, da habe ich  keine Ahnung von.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Das müßte doch einfach sein. Smilies sind doch Grafiken. Oder nicht?



Nope, du kannst ja auch einfach die entsprechenden "Codes" wie : - D  schreiben und dann wird der Smiley im Beitrag passend eingefügt. Es macht viel mehr Sinn, das aber erst bei der Darstellung umzuwandeln, nicht schon beim Posten des Beitrags. Viel einfacher zu speichern wenn es nur Text ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. November 2018)

Smileys zu erkennen, mit der restlichen Posting-Länge abgleichen und dann den Anwender in den schreiben-Dialog zurückzuversetzen ist eine ganz Aufgabenstellung, als eine bestimmte Zeichenkombination nach dem Posten durch "*******" zu ersetzen. Es möge hierbei auch jeder kurz darüber nachdenken, wie viele Posts mit 6 Zeichen er schon lesen musste, die absolut überflüssig waren und wie oft er selbst ein Post mit fünf oder weniger Zeichen verfasst hat, dass nicht auch durch ein "gefällt mir" hätte ersetzt werden können oder dem eine vorhersehbare Nachfrage folgte.
Der oben verlinkte Beispiel-Thread endet letztlich mit einer 227-Zeichen-Antwort.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2018)

Ich hab da gleich die nächste Meldung:

Windows 10: Intel-Grafikkartentreiber machen Probleme mit Build 1809

Wenn ich ein Video einbette, geht der Zeitstempel verloren an dem es starten soll.  Wenn ich den Beitrag noch mal bearbeite, sehe ich dass durchaus noch der richtige Link darin steht, welcher die Startzeit in die URL kodiert hat.  
Wenn ich den manuell im Browser poste, startet das Video auch an dieser Stelle.

Wenn das Video aber im Forum eingebettet ist, startet es immer von vorne. 

Ist das schon ein bekanntes Problem oder absichtlich so oder absichtlich nicht gefixt?


----------



## Gamer090 (24. November 2018)

Irgendwas stimmt mit diesem Thread nicht, wmir wird im Kontrollzentrum ständig angezeigt das um 14:37 ein neuer Beitrag bzw der neuste Beitrag geschrieben wurder, aber wenn ich im Kontrollzentrum darauf klicke lande ich beim ersten Beitrag. Das selbe passiert wenn ich im Kontrollzentrum auf die Schaltfläche klicke für den ersten ungelesenen Beitrag,ich lande beim ersten Beitrag. Und auch nach dem klicken und besuchen des Threads wird es mir weiterhin so angezeigt.

Wurde der User gelöscht?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt mit diesem Thread nicht, wmir wird im Kontrollzentrum ständig angezeigt das um 14:37 ein neuer Beitrag bzw der neuste Beitrag geschrieben wurder, aber wenn ich im Kontrollzentrum darauf klicke lande ich beim ersten Beitrag. Das selbe passiert wenn ich im Kontrollzentrum auf die Schaltfläche klicke für den ersten ungelesenen Beitrag,ich lande beim ersten Beitrag. Und auch nach dem klicken und besuchen des Threads wird es mir weiterhin so angezeigt.
> 
> Wurde der User gelöscht?



Das kann ich bestätigen, der Thread steht dauerhaft auf "ungelesen" mit einer Nachricht eines Users, den es laut Benutzerliste nicht gibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Auszug aus der alphabetisch sortierten Benutzerliste: )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2018)

Jetzt haben 2 andere User neue Beiträge geschrieben und der Thread ist im Kontrollzentrum nicht mehr als ungelesen.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2018)

Ich lasse mal die Wartungsfunktion zur Bereinigung der "Themeninformationen" durchrödeln. Schaut mal bitte gegen 13:00 noch mal nach, ob die Anzeige dann passt.

*Edit* eher 13:00 - der Job läuft noch ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2018)

Hessischer Innenminister: E-Sport-Begriff müsse ausradiert werden

Hier hat ein Post mitten im Thread auf einmal den Post-Counter 0.   Muss das so?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Dezember 2018)

Also alle sichtbaren Posts sollten durchnummeriert sein. Die Nummerierung "#0" haben nur von uns ausgeblendete Posts. Das ist hier zwar normal - allerdings solltest du das ohne Mod-/Adminrechte nicht sehen können.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also alle sichtbaren Posts sollten durchnummeriert sein. Die Nummerierung "#0" haben nur von uns ausgeblendete Posts. Das ist hier zwar normal - allerdings solltest du das ohne Mod-/Adminrechte nicht sehen können.



Ah, dann habe ich den Fehler gefunden:

Es haben nicht alle Posts, die von euch ausgeblendet wurden, die Nummer 0.

Sondern alle ausgeblendeten Posts haben die Nummer 0.
Der Counter läuft trotzdem normal weiter. Bei mir sind Beispielsweise auch Post 136 und 137 in dem Thread als 0 angezeigt.  Der darauffolgende ist weiterhin die 138.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2018)

Kann nur bei dir sein, bei mir sehe ich den Beitrag #136 und #137


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kann nur bei dir sein, bei mir sehe ich den Beitrag #136 und #137



Wie gesagt, das passiert offenbar, wenn man ausgeblendete Beiträge wieder einblendet. Dann wird der Post-Counter offenbar nicht dargestellt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann schon seit längerer Zeit keine Themen bewerten. Da kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## 9Strike (5. Dezember 2018)

Die Werbung verdeckt die Seite (ebenso so die von den Gigabyte SSDs):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2018)

9Strike schrieb:


> Die Werbung verdeckt die Seite (ebenso so die von den Gigabyte SSDs):


Den Scheiss habe ich zwischendurch auch.


----------



## Rwk (7. Dezember 2018)

Weiss nicht ob der Bug bekannt ist, wer hat schon den Nerv hier 300 Seiten zu studieren... 
Gibts eine Auflistung bekannter Bugs an denen gearbeitet wird?

Also wenn ich einen Beitrag verfasse, einen Link poste, dann Vorschau klicke...
Und danach unter dem Link noch weiter etwas schreiben möchte - dann krieg ich das nicht mehr in normaler Schrift hin.
Die Schrift ist sofort farbig und unterstrichen und führt dann im Beitrag wieder zum Link davor.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum-nur-feedback-zum-forum/94

Hier ein kleiner Test - habe nur nach der Vorschau unter dem Link weiter geschrieben.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2018)

Wie genau fügst du den Link ein?
Einfach als Link, oder per BBCode-Tag [url ] ?


----------



## Rwk (7. Dezember 2018)

Bisher nur copy und paste der URL aus dem Browser, in der Vorschau ist dann automatisch die Verknüpfung.
Herrlich einfach, ich mag einfach.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Dezember 2018)

Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass hochauflösende Bilder automatisch herunterskaliert werden, selbst wenn der Speicherverbrauch dadurch nicht geringer wird. 

Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]

Ein Beispiel. Die Quelldatei hat 5701*3799px bei 2,9MB,  das Forum skaliert das auf 3955*2636px bei 2,6MB.  
Das macht in meinen Augen wenig Sinn.


Im Übrigen sind folgende Probleme nach wie vor vorhanden:

Offizieller Feedback- und Bug-Thread Vbulletin 4

Offizieller Feedback- und Bug-Thread Vbulletin 4


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2018)

Bilder-Maximum-Angaben sind Foren-Einstellung. Es gibt keine Auflösungseinschränkung aber eine Begrenzung auf 2MB pro Datei. Ob sich daran was ändert, darf die Redaktion entscheiden. ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2018)

Das Problem mit dem Link kann ich irgendwie nicht reproduzieren. Chrome?


----------



## Rwk (7. Dezember 2018)

Aktueller Feuerfuchs, 64bit mit AdBlock und NoScript. PCGHX ist aber immer erlaubt...


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2018)

Die Blocker dürften (eigentlich) auch keinen impact auf den Foren-Editor haben, auch wenn der viel Javascript nutzt.
Mh, merkwürdig. Ich kenne nur das Problem, dass man nicht weiter schreiben kann, wenn man was markiert hat im Text (was man aber umgehen kann).

Welche Editor-Variante hast du eingestellt?
[ ] Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen
[ ] Einfacher Editor - Nur ein Textfeld
[ ] Standard-Editor - Zusätzliche Schaltflächen

Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions (etwas weiter unten)


----------



## Rwk (7. Dezember 2018)

[ ] Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen

Kann das Problem eigentlich leicht umgehen, wenn der Link einfach zum Schluß reingesetzt wird.
Eben mit Edge getestet, da funktioniert alles wie es soll! Hmm wohl doch irgendwas mit meinem Firefox. 
Dann ists egal, stört mich nicht so sehr wie die Thumbnails. 

Das geht auch mit Edge nicht, Fotos werden sofort als riesig eingefügt, nicht als Thumbnail.
Krieg also keine Thumbnails mitten in meinen Beitrag, nur unter den Beitrag...


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Das geht auch mit Edge nicht, Fotos werden sofort als riesig eingefügt, nicht als Thumbnail.


Auch wenn hier in Threads andere Behauptungen im Raum schweben, aber das ist schon sehr sehr lange von VBulletin so eingeführt wurden, wenn man die Bilder nicht einfach nur als Attachments anhängt, sondern einfügt. Da können wir leider nichts machen. Foren-Umstellung wird vermutlich irgendwann nächstes Jahr passieren, ggfs. weg von dieser Gammel-Software. Aber das geht nicht so schnell, weil es nicht nur das Forum hier betreffen würde.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2018)

Das mit dem Link in Firefox kenne ich auch, bei mir passiert das selbs und deswegen füge ich Links immer als letztes ein und schreibe alles zuerst fertig. Dachte dies sei Normal und habe es deshalb nicht gemeldet.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Link in Firefox kenne ich auch, bei mir passiert das selbs und deswegen füge ich Links immer als letztes ein und schreibe alles zuerst fertig. Dachte dies sei Normal und habe es deshalb nicht gemeldet.



Ich fürchte das ist "normal" ... bei Firefox und der Version des von VB4 verwendeten CKEditors. -.-


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Dezember 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bilder-Maximum-Angaben sind Foren-Einstellung. Es gibt keine Auflösungseinschränkung aber eine Begrenzung auf 2MB pro Datei. Ob sich daran was ändert, darf die Redaktion entscheiden. ^^



Das deckt sich aber überhaupt nicht mit meiner Beobachtung.  Da wurde die Auflösung deutlich gesenkt,  obwohl es kaum Gewinn bei der Dateigröße gebracht hat, und diese lag danach immer noch über 2MB. 


Bezüglich Link:
Meiner Erfahrung nach hat man im Editor, in der Post-Vorschau und im geposteten Post je eine andere Darstellungsform für den Link.  Besonders pikant ist daran, dass die Post-Vorschau was anzeigt als am Ende tatsächlich angezeigt wird.


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das deckt sich aber überhaupt nicht mit meiner Beobachtung.  Da wurde die Auflösung deutlich gesenkt,  obwohl es kaum Gewinn bei der Dateigröße gebracht hat, und diese lag danach immer noch über 2MB.


Ich kann dir gern einen Screenshot von den Einstellungen machen.



> Besonders pikant ist daran, dass die Post-Vorschau was anzeigt als am Ende tatsächlich angezeigt wird.


Den Satz verstehe ich nicht. ^^


----------



## Quat (11. Dezember 2018)

Wie jetzt? Steht nix da oder seh ich nur nix?
Wo ist der Text hin?

nochmal?!:
Was is‘n heute los?
In den Newslettern sind die Links kaputt, „https:“ oder wenigstens „http:“ fehlt.
Im Forum funktioniert das Zitieren auch nicht so recht, einfach kein Zitat vorhanden.

Und jetzt:
Selbst der Post hier gerade ist leer! (zumindest für mich)

Dad ist gerade der zweite Versuch über „bearbeiten“!

Es ist doch garnicht Montag!?

Edit:
Nach aktuallisieren ist der Text dann zu sehen?
Ein weitees Bearbeiten gipfelt wieder in einem leeren Eingabefeld.


----------



## Quat (11. Dezember 2018)

Oh man, „bearbeiten is‘ wohl auch eher Glückssache, Feld ebenfalls leer, nur funzt hier Aktualisieren nicht.
Ich schau wohl lieber Morgen wieder vorbei.
IPad neustarten hat nix gebracht. Browser leer machen versuch ich irgendwann noch.


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2018)

ZAM, das Forum ist kaputt 

PS: Alle PNs und neuen Forenbeiträge werden ned dargestellt, bis man CTRL+F5 drückt


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2018)

Forum geht wieder. 
Ich habe ein Script rausgeschmissen, dass früher mal Emojis parsen sollte. Das ist aber "broken", weil es auf Tapatalk-Funktionen zugegriffen hat und das nicht so richtig mit ISO klar kommt.


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2018)

Die Sache mit dem Newsletter - kannst du den ggfs. mal fowarden an zam@buffed.de ? Danke.


----------



## Saguya (11. Dezember 2018)

Hiho,

Ich hab das Problem, das meine gesamten PM's von den Texten her leer sind, Eingang wie Ausgang PM's sind alle leer, was Inhalt angeht.


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2018)

Saguya schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Ich hab das Problem, das meine gesamten PM's von den Texten her leer sind, Eingang wie Ausgang PM's sind alle leer, was Inhalt angeht.



Immer noch? Das dafür verantwortliche Plugin ist seit kurz nach der ersten Meldung dazu schon deaktiviert, also über eine Stunde.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (11. Dezember 2018)

Nein, alles da und o.k.


----------



## Saguya (11. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir wieder normal alles


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass hochauflösende Bilder automatisch herunterskaliert werden, selbst wenn der Speicherverbrauch dadurch nicht geringer wird.
> 
> Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]
> 
> ...





ZAM schrieb:


> Stryke7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ZAM schrieb:
> ...




Ich habe eben noch mal getestet, und mein Bug-Report ist definitiv korrekt:

Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]

In diesem Post habe ich ein Bild hochgeladen, das auf meinem Rechner 5843*3893px groß ist und 2,52MB (2.648.354 Bytes) groß ist .

Das wurde vom Forum auf 3704*2468px neu skaliert, bei 2.772,23 KB (2.838.760 Byte).


Es ist also herunterskaliert worden, obwohl es dadurch mehr Speicherplatz benötigt.


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2018)

Interessantes Verhalten der Foren-Software, bescheuert, aber interessant.


----------



## chaotium (14. Dezember 2018)

wieso wird das Bild größer an Daten, wenn es kleiner wird? Wie geht dass den : D


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> wieso wird das Bild größer an Daten, wenn es kleiner wird? Wie geht dass den : D



Wenn man ein komprimiertes Bild mit geringerer Komprimierung neu berechnet, wird es wieder größer.  Dadurch gewinnt man natürlich keine Informationen, man speichert sie im Grunde nur ineffizienter ab. 

Eins der großen Probleme von JPG.


----------



## Quat (15. Dezember 2018)

... und bei jpg kann dabei auch schnell die Qualli leiden.


----------



## XT1024 (19. Dezember 2018)

Was ist denn mit der "Menü fixieren" Funktion (ganz oben, bei dem Zahnrad) passiert, dass die auskommentiert ist?


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Dezember 2018)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der "Menü fixieren" Funktion (ganz oben, bei dem Zahnrad) passiert, dass die auskommentiert ist?



Ich lag also doch richtig, schon die ganze Zeit hatte ich das Gefühl irgendwas war anders in der Bedienng der Seite aber hätte sein können das ich mich irrte. Anscheinend doch nicht, wäre aber froh wenn diese Meuleiste beim scrollen wieder fixiert wäre, sonst muss ich immer erst nach ganz oben um das Menu zu erreichen.


----------



## XT1024 (19. Dezember 2018)

Sieht repariert aus.
Wer oder was auch immer es war: 



Wenn so eine häufig genutzte Funktion plötzlich weg ist, fällt das sofort auf.


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte das verbockt. Was falsches auskommentiert.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich schon wieder: 

Wäre es möglich, nachzurüsten dass man mit den Pfeiltasten durch Bilder wechseln kann?   In dem hervorgehobenen Fenster, welches sich öffnet wenn man ein Bild anklickt?


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder:
> Wäre es möglich, nachzurüsten dass man mit den Pfeiltasten durch Bilder wechseln kann?   In dem hervorgehobenen Fenster, welches sich öffnet wenn man ein Bild anklickt?



In den Artikelgalerien sollte das doch eigentlich schon funktionieren. 

*Edit* Achso, du meinst im Forum. Gute Frage - VIELLEICHT. Wir haben uns schon in die Lightbox gehängt, aber das ist auch nicht gerade die neueste Version, die vBulletin für die 4er-Version verwendet. Ich schaue, aber kann nichts versprechen.

*Edit 2*  .. wir hatten das vor Ewigkeiten schon eingebaut, nur hatte sich irgendwann mal was an der Lightbox-Struktur geändert, das ist aber auch Ewig her. Und seitdem ging es nicht mehr. Ist repariert. *hust*


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2018)

Funktioniert, danke dass das so schnell ging!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (28. Dezember 2018)

Da ist was kaputt, ich verlinke https://support.microsoft.com/en-sg/help/4022522/dcom-event-id-10016-is-logged-in-windows-10-windows-server, heraus kommt:

Access Denied

kann aber angeklickt werden und verbindet auf die Seite?


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2019)

Normal - Die Microsoft-Seite mag offenbar keine Crawler. Aber zum automatischen Ersetzen des Textes zum Link crawlt das SEO-Plugin des Forums die Zielseite nach dem "Titel" der Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2019)

Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen Probleme mit der Leiste oben. Plötzlich war sie verschwunden, und wenn ich lösen oder fixieren anklicke, dann ändert sich zwar etwas an der Darstellung in dem Bereich, nur mit der Leiste hat das nicht viel zu tun. Ich hab das Problem unter Chrome und Firefox, und im internen Forum hatte Alki auch von einem mekrwürdigen Verhalten der Leiste bei seinem PC berichtet (aber letzte Woche, jetzt funktioniere bei ihm wieder alles).

Ich meine die Leiste die oben im Browser auftaucht (aufgetaucht ist), wenn ich auf PCGH-Webseiten oder im Forum eine Seite runter scrolle, welche einen auch zb. über eingegangene Mails informiert. Cache/Cookies usw. wurde schon gelöscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2019)

@INU-ID: Du hast den Beitrag zwar gelöscht ^^, aber kurze Info: An der Top-Navi wird teilweise noch von den Pixelschubsern gearbeitet, weil wir durch den Wechsel der Vermarkter-Technik Anpassungen machen mussten, damit die weiterhin in der alten Form funktional bleibt. Sollte im Laufe des Tages alles wieder passen. Falls nicht, noch mal bitte mit genauer Beschreibung melden.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> @INU-ID: Du hast den Beitrag zwar gelöscht ^^, aber kurze Info: An der Top-Navi wird teilweise noch von den Pixelschubsern gearbeitet, weil wir durch den Wechsel der Vermarkter-Technik Anpassungen machen mussten, damit die weiterhin in der alten Form funktional bleibt. Sollte im Laufe des Tages alles wieder passen. Falls nicht, noch mal bitte mit genauer Beschreibung melden.


Alles klar. Hab jetzt mit der Funktion hinter dem Zahnrad (Menü fixieren) zumindest im Forum wieder die Leiste oben (dank dem Beitrag #3801 hier im Thread11). Diese Leiste hatte ich doch vorher auch auf der Webseite, korrekt? Oder irre ich hier gerade? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2019)

Am Inhalt der Leisten hat sich nichts geändert. Es wird nur gerade an den Positionierungen (Sticky/Non-Sticky) und Kleinigkeiten gearbeitet, dass bestimmte Elemente nicht dahinter verschwinden.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Am Inhalt der Leisten hat sich nichts geändert.



Alles klar. Ich war mir nicht mehr sicher, weil es im Forum "Menü" und auf der Webseite "Leiste" und "Header" genannt wird.


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2019)

Ach, das Wording kann ich anpassen.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falls nicht, noch mal bitte mit genauer Beschreibung melden.


Meld.

Die Leiste/der Header/das Ding ist jetzt eigentlich wieder da. Im Forum auch komplett fehlerfrei. Auf der Webseite klicke ich auf "Header lösen", und dann auf "Leiste fixieren", und die Leiste ist wieder schön oben im Browser angenagelt, egal wie ich scrolle. 

Aber anders als im Forum verschwindet sie auf der Webseite aber wieder, sobald ich die Seite neu lade. Dann muß man jedesmal wieder erst die beiden erwähnten Klicks (lösen+fixieren) machen. Und das nach jedem neuen Reload.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2019)

Hallo, sowohl über "Grafik einfügen" als auch über "Anhänge verwalten"  werden im Fließtext die Bilder in der Originalauflösung und nicht in der  Miniaturansicht dargestellt.  Bislang war das nur bei der Einbindung  über BB-Code (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (2. Januar 2019)

Einmal reicht, bitte nicht den selben Beitrag in 20 Threads posten


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2019)

Wo hast du diese Einstellungen gefunden? Ich bin hier seit 9 Jahren und habe dieses Fenster noch nie gesehen  Ich meine das erste Bild.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Januar 2019)

Wird hier erklärt: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1

Es hat sich nur die Darstellung des Fenster "Grafikeinstellungen" etwas geändert. Allerdings werden dort die Voreinstellungen nicht auf das Bild übernommen.


-------------------------------------------------------------




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hallo, sowohl über "Grafik einfügen" als auch  über "Anhänge verwalten"  werden im Fließtext die Bilder in der  Originalauflösung und nicht in der  Miniaturansicht dargestellt.   Bislang war das nur bei der Einbindung  über BB-Code (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2019)

_edit: ist wieder normal_

Sind die Pixelschubser wieder am wüten? 
Der dunkle Balken ist irgendwie so hoch geworden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2019)

Bei mir verschwindet die Leiste/der Header nach dem neuladen der Seite jetzt nicht mehr nur auf der Webseite, sondern auch hier im Forum. Und dazu kommt, dass die Darstellungsbreite seit heute auch nicht mehr stimmt - ich habe jetzt einen großen Spalt auf der rechten Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wurde hier vielleicht nur eine Einstellung zurückgesetzt? Wenn ja, wo finde ich die? 
(falls "Feste Layout-Breite (1100px)" damit etwas zu tun hat, die ist bei mir nach wie vor deaktiviert)


Edit:


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese Einstellungen gefunden? Ich bin  hier seit 9 Jahren und habe dieses Fenster noch nie gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du ein Bild in eines deiner Postings eingefügt hast, mach mal nen Doppelklick drauf (auf das Bild, während du das Posting noch bearbeitest).


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2019)

Und bei mir löst sich die Menuleiste immer von selbst, wenn ich auf Lösen und dann auf Fixieren klicke bleibt sie aber nach dem Neuladen geht das ganze von vorne los.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2019)

Das sieht aus, als ob bei dir nun ein Adblocker eingreift.  Dann hat man diesen schönen grauen Rand.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und bei mir löst sich die Menuleiste immer von  selbst, wenn ich auf Lösen und dann auf Fixieren klicke bleibt sie aber  nach dem Neuladen geht das ganze von vorne los.


Genau, so meinte ich das auch bei mir. Lösen und fixieren, Leiste ist oben am Browser angenagelt, egal wie man scrollt. Wird die Seite neu geladen, Leiste wieder weg, und man muß wieder lösen und fixieren anklicken.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das sieht aus, als ob bei dir nun ein Adblocker eingreift.  Dann hat man diesen schönen grauen Rand.


Falls du mich meinst, schau mal die blaue Schrift da links unter meinem Avatar. 

Irgendwie zerfällt PCGH/X jeden Tag ein Stückchen mehr... willkommen im Jahr 2019... 



Edit:



taks schrieb:


> Man hat auch mit Online-Abo und ohne Adblocker den grauen Rand. Und zwar erst seit Heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, also liegt auch dieses Phänomen nicht an meinem Computer. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das sieht aus, als ob bei dir nun ein Adblocker eingreift.  Dann hat man diesen schönen grauen Rand.


Man hat auch mit Online-Abo und ohne Adblocker den grauen Rand. Und zwar erst seit Heute 

_
edit:


Gamer090 schrieb:



			Und bei mir löst sich die Menuleiste immer von selbst, wenn ich auf Lösen und dann auf Fixieren klicke bleibt sie aber nach dem Neuladen geht das ganze von vorne los.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Das Problem hab ich jetzt auch ^^




INU.ID schrieb:



			Irgendwie zerfällt PCGH/X jeden Tag ein Stückchen mehr... willkommen im Jahr 2019... 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

In 15 Jahren kann sich ja auch viel verändern ^^_


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2019)

Nice, es geht vorwärts. Auf der Webseite funktioniert die Leiste bei mir wieder (auch nach nem Reload), im Forum leider noch nicht. Und die breite Spalte rechts hab ich auch noch. Aber immerhin, 1 von 3 funktioniert wieder. 


taks schrieb:


> _In 15 Jahren kann sich ja auch viel verändern ^^_


Das stimmt, aber ich meinte nur die letzten 3 Tage.


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2019)

Volle Breite sollte für OAs bei entsprechender Einstellung jetzt da sein, also grauer Rahmen ist raus.

Das ungewollte Lösen der Menüleiste sollte sich schon gelöst (haha) haben.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ungewollte Lösen der Menüleiste sollte sich schon gelöst (haha) haben.


Das Problem hält sich leider nach wie vor hartnäckig  ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2019)

Mh, ok. Im Forum zickt es wohl noch (www-Bereich sollte aber passen). Ich schau nach,.


*Edit* Jetzt sollte es aber auch im Forum passen.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Edit* Jetzt sollte es aber auch im Forum passen.



Geht Alles wieder. Danke


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ungewollte Lösen der Menüleiste sollte sich schon gelöst (haha) haben.



Das Problem ist gelöst


----------



## Laudian (3. Januar 2019)

Ich enttäusche euch ja nur ungern, aber bei bestimmten Fensterbreiten klappt es noch nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2019)

Wie Breit ist dein Fenster das es nicht klappt?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. Januar 2019)

Bei 1108 Pixel Breite der Webseite ohne Browser-Rahmen und Scrollbalken Fehler, bei 1111 Pixel Breite in Ordnung (laut Measure-it).


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2019)

Unser Pixelschubser behebt das. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Januar 2019)

Alles ok mit dem Forum oder war es gerade Offline? Nachdem ich einen Thread erstellt hatte kam beim erstellen des Threads eine Meldung mit der Nur. 503 "Service Temporary not Available" und dann als ich auf die Main ging und von dort aus auf das Forum kam die Meldung oben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2019)

Die Meldung stammt vom vorgeschalteten Service Cloudflare. Kann dir aber hier leider nicht sagen, was da im Zusammenhang mit deiner Verbindung schief lief.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Januar 2019)

Irgendeine Idee, die helfen könnte?


----------



## Quat (6. Januar 2019)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Irgendeine Idee, die helfen könnte?


Ja, Blau anmalen hilft manchmal.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Januar 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> Ja, Blau anmalen hilft manchmal.



Wieso ohne Schneefräse?


----------



## taks (7. Januar 2019)

Mal n Vorschlag gegen die Chinesen-Bots: 
Könnte man nicht die maximale Anzahl der eigenen Threads am Anmelde-Tag auf 5 oder so begrenzen?
Ein normaler User wird ziemlich sicher keine 5 Themen am ersten Tag erfassen und die Bot-Threads würden sich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Mal n Vorschlag gegen die Chinesen-Bots:
> Könnte man nicht die maximale Anzahl der eigenen Threads am Anmelde-Tag auf 5 oder so begrenzen?
> Ein normaler User wird ziemlich sicher keine 5 Themen am ersten Tag erfassen und die Bot-Threads würden sich in Grenzen halten.



Dafür gibt es leider keine Option in der Forensoftware. Ich halte das mal für ein Plugin im Hinterkopf.


Die China-Bots fisten aktuell gern wieder weltweit random vbulletin-Foren. November-Dez. war ein anderes unserer Foren sehr beliebt, aktuell jetzt halt mal PCGH.
Wirklich effektiv kann man dagegen nichts machen, weil die auf deutsche IP-Adressen ausweichen (VPN, Proxy, gehackte Server, infizierte Privat-Rechner etc.) und die Accounts für den Spam manuell angelegt werden.
Vom Einsatz von externen Anti-Spam-Services müssen wir leider absehen, weil die (effektiven/bekannten) in der notwendigen Form nicht Datenschutzkonform einsetzbar sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Januar 2019)

ZAM die Menuleiste bleibt zwar fixiert, aber nur wenn ich es so auswähle muss also da immer wieder drauf klicken, kannst du bitte die Standardeinstellung der Menu Leiste auf Fixieren stellen?


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ZAM die Menuleiste bleibt zwar fixiert, aber nur wenn ich es so auswähle muss also da immer wieder drauf klicken, kannst du bitte die Standardeinstellung der Menu Leiste auf Fixieren stellen?



Mh, bist du einer von den Cookie-Whitelistern?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, bist du einer von den Cookie-Whitelistern?



??? Cookies werden beim beenden des Browsers gelöscht oder was meinst du genau?


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ??? Cookies werden beim beenden des Browsers gelöscht


Das ist natürlich nicht gut, weil der Zustand der Bar in einem Cookie abgelegt wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nicht gut, weil der Zustand der Bar in einem Cookie abgelegt wird.



Hmm... Aber vor kurzem funktionierte dies Problemlos ohne das ich in den Browsereinstellungen etwas geändert habe.


----------



## taks (7. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es leider keine Option in der Forensoftware. Ich halte das mal für ein Plugin im Hinterkopf.
> 
> 
> Die China-Bots fisten aktuell gern wieder weltweit random vbulletin-Foren. November-Dez. war ein anderes unserer Foren sehr beliebt, aktuell jetzt halt mal PCGH.
> ...



Ok, da kann man wohl nichts machen


PS: Ich bekomme seit heute Nachmittag auf der Webseite und im Forum immer die Leiste um die Datenschutzerklärung zu akzeptieren.
PPS: Sobald ich es geschrieben hatte gings wieder


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2019)

taks schrieb:


> PS: Ich bekomme seit heute Nachmittag auf der Webseite und im Forum immer die Leiste um die Datenschutzerklärung zu akzeptieren.
> PPS: Sobald ich es geschrieben hatte gings wieder


Es gab eine Aktualisierung wegen dem neuen Vermarkter und einer Anpassung bei der IVW. Aber nichts wildes. Mussten es trotzdem anpassen. Die Leiste hatte nur eine kleine "Abgleichmacke", passt aber seit 15 Minuten. ^^



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hmm... Aber vor kurzem funktionierte dies Problemlos ohne das ich in den Browsereinstellungen etwas geändert habe.


Aber wir mussten etwas anpassen. Der Cookie-Name ist noch der gleiche, aber es steht ein anderer Speicherwert drin. Ggfs. einfach einmal das Cookie "TOPBAR_POSITION" manuell löschen.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Januar 2019)

Was ist denn da kaputt? Egal ob ich die Seite in FF oder Edge öffne bei beiden das selbe.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (10. Januar 2019)

da ist nichts kaputt, lediglich ein spambot treibt sein Unwesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/& ; usw zu verwenden im thread name war schon immer verbugt mit vbulletin


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Januar 2019)

Dann hat der spambot etwas kaputt gemacht  Normal ist das ganze ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2019)

Doch, das ist leider normal. Forum = ISO, Webseite = UTF8. Die Zeichen werden konvertiert. Das ist chinesisch als enkodierte Zeichen. Die Spamwelle wird nachlassen, aber das dauert leider etwas.  Moderatoren und ich (filtern, blocken) sind da immer schnellstmöglich dran.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Januar 2019)

Freut mich das ihr dabei seid das ganze so schnell zu beheben  Mal eine doofe Frage, weshalb siind das Forum und die Webseite nicht identisch und müssen extra konvertiert werden?


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2019)

Historisch gewachsen. Wird sich aber noch ändern.


----------



## Bongripper666 (25. Januar 2019)

Ich verzweifele gerade daran, mein Profilbild auch in den Threads anzeigen zu lassen. Im BKZ ist es hochgeladen und wird auch angezeigt, im Forum fehlt es. Die Profilbilder anderer User sehe ich. Gibt es da noch eine versteckte Option, die ich übersehen habe?


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich verzweifele gerade daran, mein Profilbild auch in den Threads anzeigen zu lassen. Im BKZ ist es hochgeladen und wird auch angezeigt, im Forum fehlt es. Die Profilbilder anderer User sehe ich. Gibt es da noch eine versteckte Option, die ich übersehen habe?



Profilbild -> Profil
Avatar -> Forum


----------



## Bongripper666 (25. Januar 2019)

Kopf -> Tisch

Danke!


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Januar 2019)

Keine Sorge, da sind viele hier schon drüber gestolpert 

Mir ist auch nicht ganz klar, warum wir separate Profilbilder benötigen ...


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2019)

Sieht interessant aus, hatte ich auch noch nicht 
Firefox 65



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2019)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sieht aus, als würden da bei dir Elemente nicht geladen werden. Hast du trotzt Online-Abo vielleicht irgendeinen Blocker aktiv auf PCGH?


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2019)

Ich habe hier im Forum seit gestern Hänger es geht nichts mehr. Nicht mal der Aktualiseren Button.
Selbst wenn ich den Adblocker für die Seite aktiviere wird es nicht besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Browser immer noch Chrome. Betriebssystem Win 10.
Das ist aber nicht überall. Im Moment nur in den einen Thread.
Jedesmal wenn ich den anklicke friert die Seite ein.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2019)

Habe keinen Adblocker aktiv und das Forum ist sofort da - ebenfalls Chrome und Win 10.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Habe keinen Adblocker aktiv und das Forum ist sofort da - ebenfalls Chrome und Win 10.


Naja, aber du siehst doch die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2019)

Die sehe ich - heißt aber nicht, dass es vom Forum ausgeht. Ich war auch eben im gleichen Thread, gleicher aufgerufener Beitrag - und ich lasse deutlich mehr Beiträge pro Seite anzeigen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die sehe ich - heißt aber nicht, dass es vom Forum ausgeht.


Auf anderen Seiten habe ich das Problem aber nicht.




> Ich war auch eben im gleichen Thread, gleicher aufgerufener Beitrag - und ich lasse deutlich mehr Beiträge pro Seite anzeigen.


Tja, bei mir friert die Seite jedes mal ein wenn ich den Thread anklicke. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2019)

Cache löschen. STRG + Shift + Entf.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2019)

Habe ich gemacht. Jetzt gings wieder.
Mal gucken wie lange...  danke erstmal.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. März 2019)

Die Website zeigt in 10240x5760 alles doppelt an. Wenn ich die Desktopauflösung auf 7680x4320 reduziere ist alles normal.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Die Website zeigt in 10240x5760 alles doppelt an. Wenn ich die Desktopauflösung auf 7680x4320 reduziere ist alles normal.



Verwendest du einen 1440p Monitor, den du um den Faktor 4 upsampelst, oder was?

Das Problem könnte auch beim Browser liegen.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2019)

Das sieht eher nach eine, Renderproblem vom Browser aus. Wir liefern die Seiten sicher nicht doppelt aus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. März 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Verwendest du einen 1440p Monitor, den du um den Faktor 4 upsampelst, oder was?
> 
> Das Problem könnte auch beim Browser liegen.



Ja ist ein 1440p Monitor und ich nutze das Custom DSR Tool um diese Auflösung zu erreichen.


----------



## taks (26. März 2019)

Ein bisschen viel Gelb ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist weg wenn man die Info schliesst.


Win8.1 & Opera


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. März 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Ein bisschen viel Gelb ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, das war nicht mal eine Minute live. Du bist schnell ^^


----------



## taks (26. März 2019)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wow, das war nicht mal eine Minute live. Du bist schnell ^^



Danke, gebe mir Mühe 
Nebenan läuft der Compiler und ich bin am Zeit totschlagen ^^


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2019)

548 ungelesene Nachrichten


----------



## LastManStanding (27. März 2019)

hat das schon einer geschrieben?
Häufiger/"fast immer" ist es in letzter Zeit so das wenn ich mich einlogge also nach Eingabe meiner Daten und dann bestätige, lande ich wieder auf der vorheriegen Seite bis dahin alles gut! Allerdings bin ich dann noch nicht Eingeloggt, auch nicht nach dem Aktualisieren. Dann muss ich mich ein 2. Mal mit Usernamen und Passwort einloggen. Beim 2. mal klappt es aber bisher immer.

Adblocker odere andere derartigen Programme laufen nicht. Ich Nutze Firefox 64.0.0.2. Und Windows 7 64bit. Kein Passwort Ersatzprogramm nur manuelle Eingabe.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. März 2019)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab seit Anfang 2012 dieselbe Firefox Session offen. Ich glaube, ich musste mich noch nie bei PCGH einloggen, seit ich den Account erstellt habe.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. März 2019)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...mensinterner-accounts-via-github-1.html#post0

Dieser Thread wird mir immer als ungelesen angezeigt, auch wenn kein neuer Beitrag gepostet wurde. 
Das Problem hatten wir schon mal, weiß noch jemand was die Lösung dafür war?


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2019)

Mäh - ich generiere mal die Thread-Informationen des Forums neu. Dauert eine Weile ...


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> hat das schon einer geschrieben?
> Häufiger/"fast immer" ist es in letzter Zeit so das wenn ich mich einlogge also nach Eingabe meiner Daten und dann bestätige, lande ich wieder auf der vorheriegen Seite bis dahin alles gut! Allerdings bin ich dann noch nicht Eingeloggt, auch nicht nach dem Aktualisieren. Dann muss ich mich ein 2. Mal mit Usernamen und Passwort einloggen. Beim 2. mal klappt es aber bisher immer.
> 
> Adblocker odere andere derartigen Programme laufen nicht. Ich Nutze Firefox 64.0.0.2. Und Windows 7 64bit. Kein Passwort Ersatzprogramm nur manuelle Eingabe.


Ich hatte das jetzt auch 2x - aber ich Trottel habe jedes mal voreilig die Cookies gelöscht, statt den Fehler zu debuggen. Wenn ich es wieder habe, mache ich eine Analyse. Ich vermute: Wir fragen auf der Login-Seite bestimmte Informationen ab, die teils noch vorhanden sind, aber die Session des Forums ist trotzdem nicht mehr gültig. Nur(!) die Login-Seite erkennt es als "ne, du bist schon eingeloggt" und kickt zurück zur letzten Seite.


----------



## 9Strike (3. April 2019)

Wenn man per pcgh.de und nicht per pcghx.de kommentiert, ist die Uhrzeit eine Stunde zu früh. Zumindest mit Chrome/Android.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2019)

Moah, wann wird die Zeitumstellung endlich abgeschafft .... ich passe es an ...


*Edit* Für alle Kommentare ab jetzt (Über die Artikel der Mobilseite) dürfte die Zeit wieder passen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2019)

Kann es sein, das im Forum irgendwelche komischen Scripte laufen? Aktuell friert der Tab vom Forum nach kurzer Zeit ein, wenn man einen Text schreibt. 
Dabei läuft der Prozess "Webcontent", der zum Firefox gehört auf 25-100%.

Wenn der Prozess abgeschossen wird, stürzt der Tab ab und lässt sich danach wiederherstellen. 

Das Problem tritt seit etwa einer halben Stunde auf. 

System ist Mint 19.1 Cinnamon.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2019)

Nope - seit Januar ist hier nichts in Script-Richtung geändert wurden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2019)

Selbes Problem hier, der PCGHX Tab hängt sich nach kürzester Zeit einfach auf (Chrome, Win 10)


----------



## DaHell63 (3. April 2019)

Same here. Nach kurzer Zeit läuft ein Kern auf 100% und dann geht nichts mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 9Strike (3. April 2019)

Ist bei mir auf Hauptseite und Forum auch so, nach nicht mal 5min.
Tab neu laden funktioniert auch nicht, erst mit einem neuen Tab gehts wieder.

Benutze Chrome 73 (ohne Erweiterungen) auf Debian Sid.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2019)

Ich kann das Problem nicht bestätigen. Ich nutze Firefox mit Ublock Origin.  

Allerdings unterbindet UBlock auch eine ganze Menge Javascript-Code, den das Forum ausführen will.


----------



## Rillank (3. April 2019)

Bei mir stürzt das Forum in weniger als 1 minute ab, schon den ganzen tag. Habe nix verändert am PC und es ist nur hier.

Benutzte FF und AddBlock ist hier deaktiviert

Edit: So habe auch mal Ublock bei FF reingemacht und bis jetzt klappt es ganz gut.


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. April 2019)

Same here, Win10 und Chrome

EDIT:
NUR Chrome ist auf, sonst nichts, auch nur ein Tab (pcghx)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (4. April 2019)

Opera mit integriertem AddBlocker funktioniert ohne Probleme


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

Habe seit heute auch mächtig Probleme. Die Kommentarfunktion schmiert immer ab, irgendwann reagiert der Tab nicht mehr...^^

Aktuelle CHrome/ WIndows 7

MfG


----------



## DaHell63 (4. April 2019)

Ich habe es mit FF/EDGE und dem Internetexplorer probiert. Überall das selbe Problem. *Und nur auf PCGH.

*Auf diesem Rechner (i7 3930K/WIN10)  habe ich Ghostery im FF und da funzt es einwandfrei mit 13 blockierten Trackern von PCGH*.
*Auch auf den PCs mit dem i7 2600K*/*i7 4770K//WIN7 keine Probleme.

Edit:
Ich habe jetzt auch auf dem PC mit dem i9 7920X/WIN10  im FF mal Ghostery installiert..........und es klappt jetzt einwandfrei. CPU Last wieder normal und die PCGH Seite freezt nicht mehr.
Eventuell mal im CCleaner die ganzen Coockies löschen.


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

Also mit dem IE habe ich nun auch Probleme...^^

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

Also das Problem tritt heute morgen immer noch auf. (ohne jegliche Addons im FF)



taks schrieb:


> Opera mit integriertem AddBlocker funktioniert ohne Probleme



Ich hab jetzt auch Adblock im FF installiert und jetzt scheint es wieder zu gehen. Dabei ist doch im Forum eigentlich keine Werbung, wenn man angemeldet ist?!
Oder kann es sein, das der PCGH-Server mit einem Mining-Skript o.ä. infiziert ist?


----------



## taks (4. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch Adblock im FF installiert und jetzt scheint es wieder zu gehen. Dabei ist doch im Forum eigentlich keine Werbung, wenn man angemeldet ist?!
> Oder kann es sein, das der PCGH-Server mit einem Mining-Skript o.ä. infiziert ist?



Also ich hab das OnlineAbo und sollte somit keine Werbung bekommen.
Der AdBlocker blockiert trotzdem 2 Scripts. Aber ich weiss nicht was er da genau blockiert


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also das Problem tritt heute morgen immer noch auf. (ohne jegliche Addons im FF)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin hier aus Gründen ohne Adblocker unterwegs und ohne Onlineabo (nur zwischendurch mal für Testzwecke aktiviert, wie gleich auch ;p) - den ganzen Tag. Sollte ich dann nicht auch massive Performance-Probleme haben, wenn es eine Infektion geben sollte?


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

Ich habe das Problem auch. Besonders bei Chrome, aktuelle Version. Man schreibt etwas, es gibt einen delay zwischen Eingabe und Anzeige, dann reagiert der Tab nicht mehr. Beim IE kann ich teilweise die Kommentare nicht abschicken. Auch Abstürze waren schon vorhanden. Habe keinen adblock oder sonstiges.

p.ss: Und schon wieder ist chrome abgeschmiert... bzw. der Tab geht nicht mehr oder noch besser gesagt das Forum da scrollen etc. noch funzt.

MfG


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

Im Quick-Reply-Feld oder voller Editor?
WYSIWYG? Standard-Editor oder Erweiterter Editor?

Weißt du zufällig, welche Werbung da gerade lief?

Adblocker? Ghostery? Ublock? Aktiv? Nicht aktiv?


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

Im Forum direkt, aber nicht erweitert. Gerade geht es wieder. Vielleicht irgend ein Banner??

Und nein, wie ich schrieb, kein adblocker oder sonstiges. 

MfG


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. April 2019)

Bei mir mit AdBlocker im Incognito-Modus.
Aktuelle Chrome-Version, im normalen, sowie erweiterten Modus, nach einigen Wörtern kommt ein Delay, und dann geht nichts mehr.
Aber auch wenn ich scrolle um Beiträge zu lesen, ganz oben funktioniert noch alles, unten angelangt kann ich nichtmal „nächste Seite“ drücken, die Oberfläche ist quasi tot.
Das extra Fenster, welches beim Bilder einfügen aufgeht, hängt sich übrigens mit auf. Also die Oberfläche, Chrome itself funktioniert Problemlos.
Das Forum ist prinzipiell unbenutzbar. Diesen Text hab ich auch im Wordpad geschrieben, da im Forum nicht möglich.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

Möglich. Wenn das wieder passiert, kannst du bitte mal Screenshots der ausgelieferten Banner machen?  
Alternativ kannst du "Problem mit Werbung melden" im Footer nutzen - aber nur, wenn der Hänger wieder auftaucht. Am Besten mit Hinweis im Beschreibungsfeld. 


*Edit* Ok, wenn ich WhoRainZone richtig verstehe, dann liegt es nicht an der eigentlichen Werbe-Integration- Adblock-User bekommen aber auch was ausgespielt, von einem anderen Anbieter. Die kann man nicht melden btw.

*Edit 2* Egal was ich ins Reply-Feld eingebe, es "passiert mir nicht". Ich benutze übrigens den "Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen" - bei dem hätte ich so ein Auftreten am ehesten erwartet.

Chrome: 73.0.3683.86 (Offizieller Build) (64-Bit)


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

Gerade eben erst wieder...
Melden geht dann auch nicht mehr...

p.s.: scrollen ging gerade auch nicht mehr. Das Problem besteht seit heute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

Was für Plugin hast du da ausgegraut? ^^


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was für Plugin hast du da ausgegraut? ^^


Google log

p.s.: Besteht aber auch beim IE, da nur nicht so "stark" aber es lassen sich keine Buttons mehr drücken, es gibt kein Feedback aber manchmal wird dann das Kommentar dennoch veröffentlicht. IE ist jungfräulig aber leider 11.0.115(Unternehmensadminentscheidung...) weshalb ich ja Chrome nutze.

MfG


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2019)

Habe heute auch massiv Probleme mit dem Opera.
Als Addons habe ich nur den Translator von Google und ein Adblocker drauf.

Das Problem zeigt sich nur im Editor wo sich dieser ständig aufhängt.
Das selbe mit dem FireFox und auch dem IE.

Das ganze bleibt auch hängen wenn das Forum den Inhalt aus dem Editor automatisch speichert.
Andere Webseiten oder Foren sind nicht betroffen, das Problem besteht seit heute nur in diesem Forum und das schreiben wird fast unmöglich wenn es sich mehrfach aufhängt und man zum Teil auch den Inhalt verliert das es meist nur hilft den Tab zu schließen. Ich muss dazu noch nicht mal mein Opera komplett beenden, es reicht der Tab wo das Forum geladen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

Wenn der Adblocker aktiv ist, dann greift ein anderer Anbieter - möglicherweise ist das ein Restplatz-Posten, den alle Anbieter ausspielen. Wobei die kein Javascript ausliefern. Eure Infos sind da sehr gut und wichtig.

Was andere Foren und Seiten angeht, haben die unseren Vermarkter als Anbieter? Spieletipps, Gamona, Giga, Kino.de ?


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

Problem besteht immer noch.

Schaltet doch mal alle Werbung ab um das als Ursache auszuschließen. 

MfG


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Problem besteht immer noch.
> 
> Schaltet doch mal alle Werbung ab um das als Ursache auszuschließen.
> 
> MfG



Das würde nichts bringen, wie schon häufiger erwähnt, hier taucht es nicht auf. Wir müssen es halt selbst auch mal sehen ...


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. April 2019)

Ich hab das mal mit dem Task-Manager beobachtet.
Jeder Tab von pcghx läuft erstmal normal, danach geht die CPU-Auslastung für jeden Tab auf etwa 15% (laut Task-Manager) hoch, und crashed.
Ich hab im Anhang nen Screenshot..
Wenn ich den Adblocker deaktiviere geht’s kurz wieder (also der Tab, der schon komplett „tot“ war, ohne reload oder so), crashed dann aber relativ schnell.
Andersrum geht’s aber nicht, also Adblock wieder zu aktivieren zeigt keine Auswirkung…



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rillank (4. April 2019)

Ich hatte das Problem gestern den ganzen tag, nachdem ich UBlock Origin beim FireFox installiert habe klappt das Forum wie gewohnt.

Sonst hatte ich Add-block ausgeschaltet und keine weiteren Funktionen Installiert, hatte gestern den ganzen Tag probleme.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

Die Aussagen sind leider verwirrend. Egal ob Adblock an oder aus, hängt sich das Forum auf? Die Hauptseite auch?

Wir haben im Forum in letzter Zeit definitiv nichts neues eingebaut.


----------



## Rillank (4. April 2019)

Gestern ja, egal ob an oder aus, die Seite hat sich total aufgehangen!
Man konnte nichts mehr machen und den Tab schließen hat auch einen Moment gedauert.

Jetzt mit Ublock Origin klappt alles wie gewohnt, kannste das Programm nicht und wurde 2 oder 3 Seiten vorgeschlagen, bei mir hat es geholfen.

EDIT: Gestern konnte ich die Seite auch nicht mehr Aktuallisieren.


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Aussagen sind leider verwirrend. Egal ob Adblock an oder aus, hängt sich das Forum auf? Die Hauptseite auch?
> 
> Wir haben im Forum in letzter Zeit definitiv nichts neues eingebaut.


Das Forum, im Kommentarbereich. Kein Adblock vorhanden. Aktueller Chrome, keine plugins, bis auf die Google Anmeldung.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> also Adblock wieder zu aktivieren zeigt keine Auswirkung…


Vielleicht weil schon etwas geladen wurden und dann nicht mehr geblockt wird??

MfG


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. April 2019)

Hab hier noch screenshots aus den Chrome Entwicklertools... 
Keine Ahnung ob das was bringt 

EDIT:
Hauptseite das selbe Spiel, egal ob pcgh.de oder pcghx.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

Mh, in Chrome - wenn die "Hänger" wieder auftreten, könnt Ihr bitte mal mit SHIFT  + ESC den Chrome-Taskmanager öffnen, nach CPU absteigend sortieren und einen Screenshot davon machen? Gern auch per PN schicken...


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. April 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, in Chrome - wenn die "Hänger" wieder auftreten, könnt Ihr bitte mal mit SHIFT  + ESC den Chrome-Taskmanager öffnen, nach CPU absteigend sortieren und einen Screenshot davon machen? Gern auch per PN schicken...


Wollte das grade rausprovozieren, scheint aber nicht mehr zu passieren.
Es hat sich rein gar nichts am System geändert, es crashed einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2019)

Das Gleiche bei mir.

p.s.: An meinem screenshot konnte man sehen das der obere Banner geladen aber nicht angezeigt wurde, vielleicht hat es damit zu tun?!

MfG


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Gleiche bei mir.
> 
> p.s.: An meinem screenshot konnte man sehen das der obere Banner geladen aber nicht angezeigt wurde, vielleicht hat es damit zu tun?!
> 
> MfG



Möglich, aber wie kann man den ausschließen, wenn man nicht weiß, was da kommt ...


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

Wir haben die Info bekommen, dass es wohl ein Update einer anderen Integration war, die wir schon länger nutzen. Lief wohl Amok und ist wohl mittlerweile behoben. Unschön, aber manchmal steckt man nicht drin.


----------



## hajuev (5. April 2019)

Auswertungen von Umfragen, bei denen ich in den letzten Tagen teilgenommen hab, sind versteckt, z.B. zur Printausgabe 04/19 oder Wunschthemen 03-04/19. Zufall oder Absicht? Habs mit Firefox, Edge und Chrome ausprobiert, jedesmal das gleiche negative Ergebnis.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2019)

Was meinst du mit "versteckt" ?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "versteckt" ?



Damit meint er vermutlich die Umfragen, wo ganz oft "Die Auswertung ist versteckt" drin steht ...  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2019)

Kann man vielleicht mal eine Abstimmung machen im Forum über die Bewertung von Themen?
Ich finde die Funktion persönlich überflüssig. Wenn nur einer negativ bewertet ist das die ganze Zeit sichtbar. Das macht gleich einen schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2019)

Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey ..es scheint wieder zu funktionieren .. wtf.


----------



## Ion (9. April 2019)

Da teste ich doch gleich mal mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ja, es scheint wirklich zu gehen 
Verdammt  Jetzt schulde ich dir tatsächlich ein Schnitzel


----------



## McZonk (9. April 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hey ..es scheint wieder zu funktionieren .. wtf.


Egal wie - Hauptsache läuft! Jetzt bitte ja nix an dem Zustand ändern!!


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2019)

Ich habe nur ein bisschen im Core-Code rumgespielt. In der letzten Version der Software scheint das auch zu passen, aber das Update spiele ich jetzt nicht ein, aber terminiere das mal. ^^
Ab dem Chrome-hasst-Editor-Problem ändert aber auch der leider nichts.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Ich hatte mal vor einiger Zeit kritisiert, dass Artikel z.T. in den falschen Unterforen gepostet werden.  Teilweise ist das immer noch.
Z.B. gehören solche Artikel

Battle Royale: Millionär plant offenbar echten Großwettkampf auf Insel
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order - Teaser zur Gameplay-Vorstellung am Wochenende
Deutscher Computerspielpreis 2019 am 9. April im Livestream schauen
Deutscher Computerspielpreis 2019: Das sind die Gewinner
Steam-Hardware-Umfrage: AMD-CPUs im Plus, bislang bester Turing-Start für Geforce RTX 2060
Telltale Games: Ein persönlicher Rückblick - Video-Kolumne

Für mich eher in den Bereich "News-Kommentare zu sonstigen Spielethemen".
Kann man das noch optimieren?


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vor einiger Zeit kritisiert, dass Artikel z.T. in den falschen Unterforen gepostet werden.  Teilweise ist das immer noch.


Artikel zu AiO-Waküs werden auch immer in "Erweiterbare Waküs" gepostet..


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Artikel zu AiO-Waküs werden auch immer in "Erweiterbare Waküs" gepostet..


Wobei diese Unterforen noch verwandter sind als die von mir genannten.


----------



## Quat (11. April 2019)

Die Rumpelkammer passt doch!
... bei allem was du auflistest.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> Die Rumpelkammer passt doch!
> ... bei allem was du auflistest.


Ja wo denn? Die passen viel besser ins Spieleforum, weil sie einen eindeutigen Bezug zu Spielen haben.


----------



## DaStash (13. April 2019)

Moin,

ich habe da mal eine Frage. Wenn man Youtube-Videos einbindet, die ab einer bestimmten zeit abgespielt werden sollen, starten diese dennoch immer von vorne. Lässt sich das irgend wie korriegieren oder workarounden, ohne das man die Zeit Manuell im Thread benennen muss?

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2019)

Nein, leider nicht. Hab ich im November auch schon mal gefragt.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2019)

Mal versucht den Timecode Link per URL Tag statt Video Tag zu posten?


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. April 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Test
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ion schrieb:


> Da teste ich doch gleich mal mit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





McZonk schrieb:


> Egal wie - Hauptsache läuft! Jetzt bitte ja nix an dem Zustand ändern!!





ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein bisschen im Core-Code rumgespielt. In der letzten Version der Software scheint das auch zu passen, aber das Update spiele ich jetzt nicht ein, aber terminiere das mal. ^^
> Ab dem Chrome-hasst-Editor-Problem ändert aber auch der leider nichts.



War die letzten beiden Tage auch positiv überrascht, dass die Bilder plötzlich wieder in der Miniaturansicht dargestellt wurden.

Da es in einem Feedback Thread kein Feedback zu meiner Anfrage vom 2. Januar gab, habe ich mich damit eigentlich schon arrangiert. Ein "wir sind gerade selber ratlos" hätte damals gereicht, wenn ich ZAMs Kommentar von letzter Woche richtig verstanden habe.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hallo, sowohl über "Grafik einfügen" als auch  über "Anhänge verwalten"  werden im Fließtext die Bilder in der  Originalauflösung und nicht in der  Miniaturansicht dargestellt.   Bislang war das nur bei der Einbindung  über BB-Code (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (15. April 2019)

Ich steh entweder auf dem Schlauch, oder die Zitieren-Funktionen hat einen an der Waffel ^^

Wenn ich diesen Beitrag zitiere, kommen auch andere Beiträge als Zitate rein anstelle nur der Beitrag von Olstyle.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...der-glaube-die-wirksamkeit-2.html#post9819528



```
[QUOTE="DKK007, post: 0"]Es funktioniert halt auch nicht bei jedem. Manche können es mit den Metallstäben, manche mit einem Haselzweig und mache gar nicht. Der Sensor ist halt der Körper, die Geräte sind nur die Zeiger. 
Die Anlage dafür scheint aber vererbbar zu sein, was aber durchaus auch mit der evolutionären Entwicklung der anderen Sinnesorgane vergleichbar ist. 

Wenn man an Fledermäuse denkt, die Ultraschall wahrnehmen oder Vögel, die sich am Erdmagnetfeld orientieren können, gibt es so einige interessante Sensoren die der Mensch nicht hat.[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="Headcrash, post: 0"]Woran ich aber glaube das Strahlungen uns beeinflussen können und Krankheiten verursachen können. Z.B. Elektrosmog.
Bei radioaktiver Strahlung ja sowieso. Da ist ja nachgewiesen das die Krebs und Mutationen  verursachen kann.

Auch besteht der Verdacht das Strahlung von Handys Krebs verursachen kann:
[URL="https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Krebs/Wie-gefaehrlich-ist-Handystrahlung-535337.html"]Wie gefaehrlich ist Handystrahlung? | Apotheken Umschau[/URL]
Allerdings gibt es da Studien und Gegenstudien. Genau weiß man das wohl noch nicht.

Röntgenstrahlung kann auch gefährlich sein. Deswegen sollte man nicht zu oft geröntgt werden. Und muß dabei Bleischürzen tragen.[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="Olstyle, post: 0"]Das Einzige was etwas ausmachen könnte(!) ist das Handy immer direkt am Körper zu transportieren.
Die paar Gespräche sind dagegen im Vergleich zu "Hintergrundbelastung" durch die Basisstationen lächerlich gering.(So zumindest mein Stand aus Studium bei 3 Profs mit entsprechendem Hintergrund + Populärwissenschaftlichen Sendungen)[/QUOTE]
```


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Ich steh entweder auf dem Schlauch, oder die Zitieren-Funktionen hat einen an der Waffel ^^
> 
> Wenn ich diesen Beitrag zitiere, kommen auch andere Beiträge als Zitate rein anstelle nur der Beitrag von Olstyle.



Mal beobachten ... mit etwas Pech, liegt das am Upgrade für die Bildgeschichte.


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2019)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ein "wir sind gerade selber ratlos" hätte damals gereicht



So eine Antwort gab es btw.


----------



## Rwk (16. April 2019)

Hallo!
Hab mein Profilbild vor Wochen geändert, das Forum zeigt aber immer noch das alte Bild an.
Woran liegts?!


----------



## Ion (16. April 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab mein Profilbild vor Wochen geändert, das Forum zeigt aber immer noch das alte Bild an.
> Woran liegts?!


Möglicherweise Profilbild mit Avatar verwechselt?


----------



## Rwk (16. April 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Möglicherweise Profilbild mit Avatar verwechselt?


Ist denkbar... 
Wozu gibts überhaupt 2 Bildchen? So ein Blödsinn.
Aber Danke!


----------



## Ion (16. April 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> Wozu gibts überhaupt 2 Bildchen?


Nur um dich zu ärgern


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. April 2019)

Mir wirfts immer meine Absätze zusammen, keine Ahnung, woran das liegt Zum Beispiel sollte das hier ein Absatz sein.


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mir wirfts immer meine Absätze zusammen, keine Ahnung, woran das liegt Zum Beispiel sollte das hier ein Absatz sein.


Mh. Welche Version des Foren-Editors nutzt du? (Standard, Erweitert, WYSISWYG?)

 Ich fürchte mit dem letzten Chrome-Update ist wieder mehr Hass von Google gegenüber dem alten CKEditor integriert wurden. :\


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. April 2019)

Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen 
Aktueller Chrome-Browser, die Emojis per Mausklick einfügen geht auch nicht 

EDIT:
Per Edit kann ich das aber fixen, da übernimmt er es dann auch

Edit No.2:
Zitieren geht auch nicht


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2019)

Mag komisch klingen, aber mach mal den Adblocker aus....


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. April 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mag komisch klingen, aber mach mal den Adblocker aus....




Scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2019)

Das kann jetzt aber kein Zufall mehr sein wenn es mir Heute schon 2 mal passierte, ich will mich einloggen von der Main aus, gebe Benutzernamen und PW ein und drücke auf Enter auf meiner Tatstatur. Ich lande wieder auf der Main und bin nicht eingelogt aber beim zweiten mal klappt es. 

Nutze FF in der neusten Version und Adblocker ist aus auf PCGH.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das kann jetzt aber kein Zufall mehr sein wenn es mir Heute schon 2 mal passierte, ich will mich einloggen von der Main aus, gebe Benutzernamen und PW ein und drücke auf Enter auf meiner Tatstatur. Ich lande wieder auf der Main und bin nicht eingelogt aber beim zweiten mal klappt es.
> 
> Nutze FF in der neusten Version und Adblocker ist aus auf PCGH.



Und Heute konnte ich mich erst beim 4. mal erfolgreich einloggen, irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2019)

Hast du PCGH als shortcut? Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einer anderen website und da lag es an einem alten shortcut link, der zwar noch ging aber nach erstmaliger Eingabe aktualisiert wurde, so dass es erst nach dem zweiten Mal funktionierte.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte gestern und heute wieder ein seltsames Phänomen. Der Mauszeiger ist eingefroren, dann wurde der Bildschirm ca 2-3 Sek. schwarz, danach ging es wieder normal weiter.
Immer noch Win10 und Chrome.
Komischerweise beobachte ich das nur auf dieser Seite.
Die Hardwarebeschleunigung war im Browser deaktiviert (weil ich früher Zeichen/Darstellungsfehler hatte)... ich habe sie mal wieder angemacht.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Mai 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hast du PCGH als shortcut? Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einer anderen website und da lag es an einem alten shortcut link, der zwar noch ging aber nach erstmaliger Eingabe aktualisiert wurde, so dass es erst nach dem zweiten Mal funktionierte.
> 
> MfG


Nein ich gebe es immer ein.


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2019)

Kann es sein, dass der Pixelschupser etwas geändert hat?
Bei der Themenübersicht hat es, sobald der Thread mehrere Seiten hat, einen ziemlich grossen Abstand zwischen Titel und Ersteller, Datum, etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2019)

Da es keine Anpassungen bei den Styles in letzter Zeit gegeben hat, muss das schon immer so gewesen sein. Aber ich prüfe eben noch was anderes.

*Edit* Ja, da war nichts verändert. Ich habe eben den Display-Style mal angepasst, aber keine Ahnung, ob das andere Auswirkungen hat, bspw. bei bestimmten Auflösungen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2019)

Hat sich da im markiertem Bereich etwas geändert? Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl es sah vorher anders aus, liegt es am Abstand?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2019)

Ich hau dich gleich.


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Mai 2019)

Ich geb ihm Deckung, bei mir sieht das auch so aus. Das war irgendwie anders gestern^^


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hau dich gleich.



Ich melde wohl zu viele Sachen die nicht laufen stimmts?


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich melde wohl zu viele Sachen die nicht laufen stimmts?


Einfach mal 2-3 Beiträge höher schauen hätte auch gereicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich schon aber bei mir ist der Abstand anders als bei ihm, deswegen habe ich es nochmals gepostet.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2019)

Am Abstand habe ich nichts gemacht, nur die Position neu ausgerichtet. Mehr mache ich da jetzt auch nicht mehr, außer es wieder zurückzudrehen und dann zu belassen, egal was noch kommt. Für Hü und Hot bei Kleinkram habe ich leider keine Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern und heute wieder ein seltsames Phänomen. Der Mauszeiger ist eingefroren, dann wurde der Bildschirm ca 2-3 Sek. schwarz, danach ging es wieder normal weiter.
> Immer noch Win10 und Chrome.
> *Komischerweise beobachte ich das nur auf dieser Seite.*
> Die Hardwarebeschleunigung war im Browser deaktiviert (weil ich früher Zeichen/Darstellungsfehler hatte)... ich habe sie mal wieder angemacht.


Ich nehme die Aussage zurück!

Ich hatte das Problem eben wieder da hatte ich die PCGH Seite geschlossen und war woanders.
Das muß irgendein anderes Problem sein was nicht mit dieser Seite zu tun hat.
Muß ich mal gucken was ich da mache...


----------



## V3CT0R (15. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht mal löschen. 

Improve your TOEFL / IELTS results.+44 (756 ) 675-5015.Buy IELTS#TOEFL#PTE CERTIFICATES
+44 (756 ) 675-5015|Buy IELTS Scores/Acquire Genuine IELTS&TOEFL#PTE Certificate Without Exam In TURKEY,FINLAND


----------



## airXgamer (16. Mai 2019)

Ist zwar kein "Bug", ich poste das trotzdem mal hier:
Das "PCGH-Logo" oben links in der Leiste (da wo PCGH.DE FORUM NEUES steht) führte früher mal zu "extreme.pcgameshardware.de" (wenn ich mit nicht total irre^^), jetzt aber zu "https://www.pcgameshardware.de". Wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger über das Logo fährt wird angezeigt "zur Foren-Startseite". 
Vielleicht kann sich das mal jemand ansehen, auch wenn es nur ein kleines Design Problem ist.

Mfg,
AirX


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2019)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein "Bug", ich poste das trotzdem mal hier:
> Das "PCGH-Logo" oben links in der Leiste (da wo PCGH.DE FORUM NEUES steht) führte früher mal zu "extreme.pcgameshardware.de" (wenn ich mit nicht total irre^^), jetzt aber zu "https://www.pcgameshardware.de". Wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger über das Logo fährt wird angezeigt "zur Foren-Startseite".
> Vielleicht kann sich das mal jemand ansehen, auch wenn es nur ein kleines Design Problem ist.
> 
> ...



Der Link ist falsch, ich mache ein Ticket, danke!


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2019)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der Link ist falsch, ich mache ein Ticket, danke!


Kollateralschaden. Ist gleich korrigiert.


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2019)

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Sysprofile Einbindungen ned mehr funktionieren. 
Z.B. hier zu sehen: Maximierte Fenster schneiden sich unten ab


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2019)

Ja, und wie ich bei der SSL-Umstellung erwähnte, wird das auch nicht funktionieren, bis sysprofile auch auf SSL umstellen. Wir lassen keine Bild-Einbindungen mehr zu, die nicht über https eingebunden werden (können). Das wird sich auch nicht ändern, sonst hat man Mixed Content und die Seite wird vom Browser wieder als "Unsicher" gewertet. Das Forum ändert alle Einbindungen aktuell auf https - wenn die Zieldomain das nicht auflösen kann, dann wird das Bild nicht ausgegeben bzw. vom Browser blockiert.


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2019)

Ahso, das hab ich nicht mitgekriegt


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2019)

Sauberer wäre es natürlich, die Non-HTTPS-Einbindungen direkt auf Klartext umzuwandeln oder auszublenden, aber viele der freigegebenen Anbieter haben in der Vergangenheit schon auf SSL umgestellt, das reißt dann weniger Lücken ins Thread-Bild.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mal ne Frage: wenn bei einen ehemals registrierten Mitglied, aufeinmal nur noch "Gast" steht, hat der dann sein Account löschen lassen?


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage: wenn bei einen ehemals registrierten Mitglied, aufeinmal nur noch "Gast" steht, hat der dann sein Account löschen lassen?



Ja, hat er/sie.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, hat er/sie.


Ok, dann habe ich wohl Gewissheit. 
Dann ist ein mir symphatischer User, aus welche Gründen auch immer, weg.
Den Namen will ich hier nicht nennen. Wer wissen will wen ich meine kann mir eine PN schreiben.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Juni 2019)

In der mobilen Ansicht verschwindet die obere Auswahlleiste. In der Desktopansicht ist die Leiste allerdings sichtbar. Scheinbar schiebt eine nicht angezeigte Werbeanzeige die Leiste aus dem Scrollbereich bzw aus dem sichtbaren Bereich.

Browser: Chrome und Samsung Internet in der aktuellsten Version


----------



## taks (4. Juni 2019)

Schau dir mal die Option an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (4. Juni 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Option an:


Und du klick doch bitte mal die Glocke an


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Juni 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Option an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx. Ist allerdings trotzdem etwas merkwürdig, dass die Anzeigen die Leiste so weit nach oben schieben.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

Geht der BB code nicht mehr? 
Ich kann jedenfalls kein einziges Smiley mehr einbinden, das in meinen Alben gespeichert ist.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geht der BB code nicht mehr?
> Ich kann jedenfalls kein einziges Smiley mehr einbinden, das in meinen Alben gespeichert ist.



Genauer bitte. 

*Edit* Ok, habe es schon. Ist gleich behoben.
*Edit2* Ist behoben. 

Kurze Info: Lazy-Load und Bilder im Forum


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

Ja, jetzt geht es wieder. Danke.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

Im Forum werden Sonderzeichen bzw. Umlaute wie "ä", "ö" und "ü" momentan nicht mehr richtig angezeigt.

Edit: Browser Chrome.


----------



## Laudian (16. Juli 2019)

täst.

Edit: Kann ich bestaetigen. Betrifft auch nicht nur neue Beitraege, alte sind ebenfalls betroffen.


----------



## DaStash (16. Juli 2019)

Ähm, jähhhh, dass kann ich bestätigen. Voll dämlich. 

MfG


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

Wo ist Zam?


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. Juli 2019)

Keine Ahnung was bei euch schief geht 
Betrifft wohl nicht alle


----------



## hAS3 (16. Juli 2019)

Habe auch äüöß Probleme. Google Chrome Version 75.0.3770.142 (Offizieller Build) (64-Bit)
Edit: Firefox 68.0 (64-Bit) hat keine Darstellungsprobleme.
Das hier keiner die Idee hatte, den Browser samt Version zu nennen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

hAS3 schrieb:


> Habe auch äüöß Probleme. Google Chrome Version 75.0.3770.142 (Offizieller Build) (64-Bit)
> Edit: Firefox 68.0 (64-Bit) hat keine Darstellungsprobleme.
> Das hier keiner die Idee hatte, den Browser samt Version zu nennen.


Danke für die Verifizierung. Ich habs bei mir editiert.

Jetzt heisst es nur noch auf einen Admin zu warten.


----------



## hAS3 (16. Juli 2019)

Ein Blick in den Webseiten-Quellcode verraet "charset=ISO-8859-1", ob das in der neuen Chrome Version ploetzlich Probleme bereitet? Nutze selber ueberall UTF-8, aber koennte ich kurz mal nachstellen.
Edit: Noe, auf der eigenen Webseite klappt auch dieses charset voellig normal!


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

Es scheint sich wieder normalisiert zu haben.


----------



## Ion (16. Juli 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was bei euch schief geht
> Betrifft wohl nicht alle


Liegt wohl daran, dass es schon repariert wurde 
Stelle mir ZAM so als Schatten vor - rein und raus, ohne gesehen zu werden, und die "kranke" Zelle entfernt.


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. Juli 2019)

In unter einer Stunde. Da gibts mal ein schwäbisches Reschpekt


----------



## hAS3 (16. Juli 2019)

Ich bin tatsächlich am Ursprung und der Lösung des Problems interessiert 
Wer auch immer es behoben hat, *danke* und meinen Respekt für die Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2019)

Wir haben nichts umgestellt, auch nichts "korrigiert", wie auch, wurde ja nichts umgestellt. ^^ Vermutlich irgendeine Chrome-Macke, bei der automatischen Erkennung des Charsets.

Dass irgendwer vor x Jahren das Charset mal verbockt hat ist uns klar. ^^ 
Mit einer Forenumstellung wird das dann auch korrigiert, nicht vorher. Die Konvertierung ist auch per Konsole eher die Hölle bei der Menge an Content im Forum. ^^


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

Wird das eine größere Forenumstellung?
Und wann kommt die?


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wird das eine größere Forenumstellung?
> Und wann kommt die?



TBA - Später, später. ^^


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> TBA - Später, später. ^^


Ich hoffe es geht noch ein bisschen. Muss noch meine 1000 Benachrichtigungen voll kriegen ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Juli 2019)

Fein wäre es wenn es für das Forum - speziell für mobile - einen *Darkmode* gäbe!

Heute hat computerbase eine Darkmode Beta Version eingeführt und der funktioniert im ersten Test wirklich sehr gut!


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2019)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Fein wäre es wenn es für das Forum - speziell für mobile - einen *Darkmode* gäbe!
> 
> Heute hat computerbase eine Darkmode Beta Version eingeführt und der funktioniert im ersten Test wirklich sehr gut!



Wenn wir nur eine Seite zu bearbeiten hätten mit nur einem Forum, wäre das sicher eine Überlegung wert. Aber bei 15+ Seiten ist das zu viel Aufwand. Aber man wird sehen, was die Zukunft mit dem CSS-Media-Query prefers-color-scheme bringen wird.


----------



## taks (18. Juli 2019)

Ich weiss, es ist nicht das Forum aber unter diesem Link bekomm ich immer einen 'Angry ZAM' ^^

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Neue...d-Fertigung-Vom-Rohstoff-zum-Produkt-1293544/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (18. Juli 2019)

ich wollte eben diese News aufrufen, bekam aber nur diesen String hier zu Gesicht... vielleicht weiß einer von eich ja was
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mati...ge-Power-Tracking-statt-Undervolting-1295054/


```
technik.online@computec.de?subject=Ausnahmezustand&body=Browser%3A%20Mozilla%2F5%2E0%20%28Windows%20NT%2010%2E0%3B%20Win64%3B%20x64%3B%20rv%3A68%2E0%29%20Gecko%2F20100101%20Firefox%2F68%2E0%0D%0AZeit%3A%2018%2E07%2E2019%2009%3A17%3A43%2C900%0D%0ADiagnostics%3A%20key%20%5BSMODULEHEADLINE%5D%20doesn%27t%20exist%20in%20argument%20scope%2E%20existing%20keys%20are%20%5B%5D%28cfweb01%29%0D%0A BrowserMozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64; rv:68.0) Gecko/20100101  Firefox/68.0 Zeit18.07.2019 09:17:43,900 Diagnosticskey [SMODULEHEADLINE] doesn't exist in argument scope.  existing keys are [](cfweb01)
```

Browser ist ein Firefox 68 64 bit auf einem Windoof 10 1803


----------



## Rarek (18. Juli 2019)

oh, bei dir sieht man ja immerhin etwas mehr


----------



## taks (18. Juli 2019)

Bei deinem Link bekomm ich auch den String.
Aktueller Opera in Verwendung hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen ^^


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2019)

So, ich mach dann mal bei ZAM ärgern mit. 

"[FONT=&quot]technik.online@computec.de?subject=Ausnahmezustand&body=Browser%3A%20Mozilla%2F5%2E0%20%28Windows%20NT%206%2E1%3B%20Win64%3B%20x64%29%20AppleWebKit%2F537%2E36%20%28KHTML%2C%20like%20Gecko%29%20Chrome%2F75%2E0%2E3770%2E142%20Safari%2F537%2E36%0D%0AZeit%3A%2018%2E07%2E2019%2009%3A34%3A56%2C682%0D%0ADiagnostics%3A%20key%20%5BSMODULEHEADLINE%5D%20doesn%27t%20exist%20in%20argument%20scope%2E%20existing%20keys%20are%20%5B%5D%28cfweb01%29%0D%0A BrowserMozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/75.0.3770.142 Safari/537.36 Zeit18.07.2019 09:34:56,682 Diagnosticskey [SMODULEHEADLINE] doesn't exist in argument scope. existing keys are [](cfweb01)"

Wenn ich auf eine News gehe.

MfG[/FONT]


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2019)

Ich war es nicht - auch wenn ich auf dem Bild zu sehen bin. ;p
Aber wird gerade behoben - betrifft gerade all unsere Seiten.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2019)

Folgender Beitrag taucht bei mir trotz Teilnahme nicht unter abonierte Themen auf.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-5-3600-CPU-274682/Tests/Review-Benchmark-1294767/

MfG


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2019)

Hast du übers Handy kommentiert? Das Kommentarsystem unter Artikeln nutzt nicht die Forensoftware - berücksichtigt also solche Einstellungen nicht. Das wurde nicht konzeptioniert, daher ...


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2019)

Ne, über Desktop aber ja, ich glaube ich habe direkt dann kommentiert aber meiner Meinung nach dann vom Forum aus, bin mir aber auch nicht mehr so sicher. Habe es jetzt manuell abonniert.

MfG


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Juli 2019)

Kleines Problemchen:Habe auf allen Endgeräten keine Buttons mehr über dem Beitragsfenster, woran kann das liegen?

MfG

Das einzige was funktioniert ist die Zitat Funktion.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2019)

Nutzt du auf den Geräten irgendwelche Blocker (Ad, Script)?

*Edit* Ok, hat sich schon geklärt.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

Hat Zam Urlaub?

Ich habe ihn ein paar Tage nicht mehr online gesehen.
Hatte ihm eine PN geschrieben.

Edit: Ich hoffe mal das er nicht krank ist.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat Zam Urlaub?
> 
> Ich habe ihn ein paar Tage nicht mehr online gesehen.
> Hatte ihm eine PN geschrieben.
> ...



Ein paar Tage? Du meinst in dieser dubiösen Zeit namens "Wochenende"? ^^


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

Sorry, da war ich wohl etwas zu ungeduldig. Aber hat sich ja alles geklärt. Danke!

Edit: Habt ihr heute Serverprobleme? Ich kriege hier den ganzen Tag schon Fehlermeldungen. "Error 502 - bad Gateway" usw.


----------



## Gary94 (14. Oktober 2019)

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht warum aber in diesem Thread komme ich nicht auf die 3. Seite. Ich bekomme einen http 303 gefolgt von einem http 301 und leitet mich dann wieder auf die 2. Seite um.

Sowohl neuester Firefox als auch mit Chrome getestet.

Kann das jemand nachvollziehen?


----------



## Laudian (14. Oktober 2019)

Also bei mir hat der Thread nur 2 Seiten.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2019)

Letztens ein paar Beiträge gelöscht - vermutlich muss der Bereinigungsjob im Foren-Backend mal wieder laufen. Ich stoße das mal an.

P.s.: Bei mir hat der Thread nur eine Seite ;p - Maximale Beitrags-Anzahl pro Seite. Die Foren-Standardeinstellung finde ich persönlich albern. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2019)

Du hast die Macht sie zu ändern!


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Du hast die Macht sie zu ändern!



Bloss nicht, du weisst nicht wer vielleicht froh sein könnte nicht mehr Beiträge auf einmal angezeigt zu bekommen  Ich habe eine schnelle Leitung aber andere nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Oktober 2019)

Naja. Die VOReinstellung kann man bei Bedarf auch selbst in Gegenrichtung korrigieren. Und da außerhalb von Bilderthreads die eigentlichen Posts selbst bei DSL-light- oder schlechtes-LTE-Geschwindigkeit kein Problem sein sollten, wären mehr Posts pro Seite für beinahe alle User technisch vollkommen okay. Nur die Bedienung ist vermutlich Geschmackssache – ich persönlich habe das Maximum eingestellt, kann endlos scrollende/nachladene Weblayouts aber überhaupt nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Naja. Die VOReinstellung kann man bei Bedarf auch selbst in Gegenrichtung korrigieren. Und da außerhalb von Bilderthreads die eigentlichen Posts selbst bei DSL-light- oder schlechtes-LTE-Geschwindigkeit kein Problem sein sollten, wären mehr Posts pro Seite für beinahe alle User technisch vollkommen okay. Nur die Bedienung ist vermutlich Geschmackssache – ich persönlich habe das Maximum eingestellt, kann endlos scrollende/nachladene Weblayouts aber überhaupt nicht ausstehen.



Das Maximum ist aber auch "nur" 40 Posts. Bei textbasierten Threads ist das noch immer recht human.

Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt wäre vermutlich eher: Die Menge der ausgespielten Werbebanner. Diese wird halt größer, wenn man durch mehr Seiten blättern muss ...   ZAM will ja auch von irgendwas bezahlt werden


----------



## danomat (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, seit ungefähr 2-3 wochen funktioniert bei mir die zurück funktion im forum nicht mehr mit firefox.  Das betrifft nur das pcgh forum mit firefox. forumdeluxxe usw funktioniert normal. Weder mit dem klick auf den zurück button im Browser, noch mit zurück-klick auf der maus. beim klicken erkennt man nur, dass sich der seite neu laden pfeil kurz in das abbrechne-x verwandelt und unten sieht man ein paar warten auf.. xxx websites zeilen aber sonst passiert nix

windows 10 pro 1903
Firefox 69.0.3 64bit


Edit:  Gelöst:  Adblocker hatte sich nach einer neuinstallation wieder aktiviert.  sobald dieser ausgeschaltet ist funzt es wieder.  Vielleicht für manchen hilfreich


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem tritt im FF übrigens auch bei einigen Seiten auf, wenn man von der FF-Startseite aus eine unserer Seiten aufruft.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Oktober 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das Maximum ist aber auch "nur" 40 Posts. Bei textbasierten Threads ist das noch immer recht human.
> 
> Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt wäre vermutlich eher: Die Menge der ausgespielten Werbebanner. Diese wird halt größer, wenn man durch mehr Seiten blättern muss ...   ZAM will ja auch von irgendwas bezahlt werden



Nicht nur ZAM
Von daher wird es wohl noch dauern, bis wir eine "max. Banner"-Option einführen


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich stelle hier nochmal die Frage (welche ich vor ein paar Monaten schon mal gestellt habe):  Kann man die Bewertungen von Themen nicht abstellen?
Oder vorher vielleicht auch eine Abstimmung der Forenmitlieder darüber machen?

Wenn nur einer ein Thema negativ bewertet, steht das da die ganze Zeit. Und hinterlässt einen schlechten Eindruck.

Aber vielleicht stört es auch nur mich. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2019)

Was für Themen? Was für eine Bewertung?


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was für Themen? Was für eine Bewertung?


Guck mal hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2019)

Man kann die Funktion offenbar pro Forum (nicht pro Thread) deaktivieren - Default ist: an.
Die Entscheidung, wie/wo/ob das irgendwo deaktiviert oder nur für bestimmte Foren weiterbestehen soll, liegt aber natürlich nicht bei mir. Ich kann das bei Gelegenheit mal intern anbringen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung, wie/wo/ob das irgendwo deaktiviert oder nur für bestimmte Foren weiterbestehen soll, liegt aber natürlich nicht bei mir. Ich kann das bei Gelegenheit mal intern anbringen.


Danke das wäre sehr nett. Aber bevor ihr das deaktiviert, könnte man ja auch erst die Mitglieder in einer Abstimmung befragen.
Wenn es den meisten egal ist, einfach lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke das wäre sehr nett. Aber bevor ihr das deaktiviert, könnte man ja auch erst die Mitglieder in einer Abstimmung befragen.
> Wenn es den meisten egal ist, einfach lassen.



Ich stimme für: "Mir egal weil ich es nicht nutze"  Bin zwar schon lange hier aber habe diese Funktion nie wirklich genutzt, eine Umfrage dazu wäre aber eine gute Idee.


----------



## Palmdale (19. Oktober 2019)

Moin. Kann es sein, dass die "Erwähnt" (mit @Namen) und "Zitiert" Benachrichtigungsfunktion buggy ist? Ich entdecke in letzter Zeit eher durch Zufall, dass ich mitm Beitrag zitiert wurde, obwohl in den Einstellungen PN dafür ausgewählt ist


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Oktober 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Moin. Kann es sein, dass die "Erwähnt" (mit @Namen) und "Zitiert" Benachrichtigungsfunktion buggy ist? Ich entdecke in letzter Zeit eher durch Zufall, dass ich mitm Beitrag zitiert wurde, obwohl in den Einstellungen PN dafür ausgewählt ist



Mir passiert es alle paar Monate das ich keine Benachrichtigung erhalte bei einem Zitat aber die Funktion mit @Namen ist mir neu, dazu gibt es doch keine Benachrichtigung oder etwa doch?


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bin zwar schon lange hier aber habe diese Funktion nie wirklich genutzt, eine Umfrage dazu wäre aber eine gute Idee.


Ich nutze die auch nicht. Bzw. bei mir kommt immer so ne komische Fehlermeldung ...das geht nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Oktober 2019)

Das Forum hat einige Funktionen, die ehrlich gesagt ziemlich überflüssig sind. Die Bewertung ist eine davon. Der Kalender ist eine weitere. Das ganze Konzept von "Freunden" ebenfalls, die haben keinen sinnvollen Nutzen. Blogs werden auch von fast niemandem geschrieben oder gelesen. 

Aber solange sie niemanden stören, ist es vermutlich schwierig, die benötigte Arbeitszeit zu rechtfertigen, um sie auszubauen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Blogs werden auch von fast niemandem geschrieben oder gelesen.


Die Blogs finde ich eigentlich ganz gut.



> Aber solange sie niemanden stören, ist es vermutlich schwierig, die benötigte Arbeitszeit zu rechtfertigen, um sie auszubauen.


Zumindest die Bewertungen müßten sich mit wenigen Klicks abschalten lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2019)

Eigentlich müsste man das halbe Forum mal erneuern aber das ist ein haufen Arbeit und ich denke das Admin-Team hat auch anders zu tun, stimmts ZAM?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Oktober 2019)

Ähm... Kann es sein dass das Forum die Zeitumstellung nicht gemacht hat? Oder ist man strikt gegen die Zeitumstelllung?


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2019)

Normalerweise läuft ein Script, dass das für all unsere VB-Foren machen sollte, weil VB das selbst nicht gebacken bekommt. Das läuft aber nur alle 24 Stunden, d.h. es hat erst Sonntag auf Montag reagiert.
Sollte die Uhrzeit mal auf 4 Uhr setzen. ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (22. November 2019)

Hallo ZAM,

nicht dass ich jetzt die GefälltMir-Statistik als essenzielle Funktion ansehe - aber meine gesamten Gefällt Mir's sind weg?


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hallo ZAM,
> 
> nicht dass ich jetzt die GefälltMir-Statistik als essenzielle Funktion ansehe - aber meine gesamten Gefällt Mir's sind weg?



Ich glaube die Darstellung des Plugins ist auf einen maximalen Zeitraum limitiert. Zumindest die von dir gegebenen Likes sind etwas älter.
Es ist nur leider etwas schwierig zu prüfen, welche Likes zu erhalten hast und wie alt die sind.  Aber ich schaue mir das noch an.

*Edit* Ok, geprüft. Ich schicke dir eben eine PN.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Dezember 2019)

Moinsen, bei mir sind z.B. in diesem Post die Anhänge weg. Wenn ich draufklicke, dann kommt nur die Meldung "Ungültige Angabe: Anhang". Das zieht sich bei mir durchs gesamte Forum. Habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen oder gar ein lokales Problem?


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2019)

VBulletin hat irgendeine verk*ckte Aufräum-Funktion, die Attachments nach Zeit X löscht, wenn die nicht verwendet werden.
Nicht verwendet heißt, sie wurden nicht wie von VB vorgesehen einem Beitrag direkt angehängt, sondern nur eingebunden oder per img-Tag verlinkt. 
Wir hatten das mal aus dem Core-Code rausgehackt, aber ich fürchte das hat sich nach irgendeinem Update wieder eingeschlichen. 


*Edit* eben nachgeschaut - der "Hack" zum Unterbinden ist noch drin, aber die vermissten Attachments sind möglicherweise damals schon mit in die letzten Löschungen gefallen. Die IDs sind zumindest klein genug. Es gibt dazu irgendwo auch schon einen Beitrag, in dem ich das mal zusammenfasste - ist aber schon eine ganze Weile her.
Doofe Situation, aber bei uns sind solche gelöschte Inhalte auch tatsächlich gelöscht, vor allem nach so langer Zeit.


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2019)

Abend

Seit neustem ist die "Suche" ein bisschen verschoben. War der Pixelschubser am Werk?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Android 9, Chrome & Opera


edith: So siehts ausserhalb der Suche aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Monitor und bräuchte eure Hilfe*

Nur für INU   ,  ist nur ein Test  !    bitte wieder löschen




*INU-Edit: [Beitrag verschoben] ZAM bitte mal schauen (sein Screenshot unten als Anhang), irgendwas scheint hier mit seinen Smileys nicht zu stimmen (die fehlen bzw. werden nicht angezeigt?). Edit: Und wie ich gerade sehe, die Leiste mit den Optionen Editor-Ansicht, fett, kursiv, unterstrichen usw. fehlt bei ihm scheinbar auch.


@Bauschaum: Das da unten sind Beitragssymbole, die vor den Titel gestellt werden, und keine Smileys. Die Smileys sollte da ganz rechts an Rand sein [Screenshot von mir]:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## justinh99 (4. Januar 2020)

Gibt es schon Pläne zum Upgrade auf vbullentin 5 oder vielcht xenforo ? 


Kann man es bei der jetzigen vbullentin Version einstellen , dass man Push Benachrichtigungen bekommen kann auf seinen Geräten ,dass wäre nämlich sehr Pop taktisch


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche einen neuen Monitor und bräuchte eure Hilfe*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Nur für INU   ,  ist nur ein Test  !    bitte wieder löschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im angehängten Screenshot ist der einfache Editor zu sehen. Smilies können ganz normal als Textkürzel eingegeben werden, aber es gibt keine Comfort-Klick-Schaltflächen drum rum und erst recht kein WYSIWYG. Wechsel auf Standard- oder Erweiterten Editor sollte in den Einstellungen im Benutzerkontrollzentrum möglich sein.


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2020)

Bei mir ist auf dem Desktop das PCGH-Layout hops gegangen.
Mit Win8.1 Opera & Chrome. Auf dem Mobile siehts normal aus.
Alle anderen Seiten ausser dem Forum funktionieren normal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quat (21. Januar 2020)

Gott taks?
“_Geändert von taks (Morgen um 12:57 Uhr)“

Wenigstens geht das Forum wieder _


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2020)

Quat schrieb:


> Gott taks?
> “_Geändert von taks (Morgen um 12:57 Uhr)“
> _



So siehts aus


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Januar 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auf dem Desktop das PCGH-Layout hops gegangen.
> Mit Win8.1 Opera & Chrome. Auf dem Mobile siehts normal aus.
> Alle anderen Seiten ausser dem Forum funktionieren normal.
> 
> ...



Bei mir siehts genauso aus! 
Und zwar unter Win 7 / Chrome&Firefox und auch unter Android / Chrome!


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2020)

Lade das Forum mal bitte mit STRG + R oder STRG + F5 oder STRG + Shift + R neu.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Januar 2020)

Quat schrieb:


> _
> Wenigstens geht das Forum wieder _



Liegt heute irgendwas im Argen? Ich komme heute nur sporadisch ins Forum.
Mal geht´s, dann wieder nicht.


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Lade das Forum mal bitte mit STRG + R oder STRG + F5 oder STRG + Shift + R neu.



Nützt nichts. 
Manchmal kommt auch die Meldung, dass die Server ned erreichbar sind (mach sonst mal ein Screenshot).
Bilder anschauen funktioniert gar nicht, werden nicht geladen.


edit: Auf dem Mobile kommt diese Meldung und auf dem Desktop komm ich gleichzeitig (wenn auch mit defektem Layout) ins Forum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sverre (21. Januar 2020)

dito wie bei taks und anderen.

Mit dem Style Verdana ist es zumindestens lesbar.


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2020)

Service Unavailable ist repariert.
Nach den Wartungsarbeiten unseres Hosters in der letzten Nacht hat sich offenbar einer der Webserver quer gestellt. Der ist jetzt neu gestartet.


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Service Unavailable ist repariert.
> Nach den Wartungsarbeiten unseres Hosters in der letzten Nacht hat sich offenbar einer der Webserver quer gestellt. Der ist jetzt neu gestartet.



Layout geht auch wieder, Danke


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2020)

Ich bekomme auch heute immer noch Fehlermeldungen über das Smartphone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (22. Januar 2020)

Auch gerade wieder ne halbe Stunde Pause gehabt.

_Fatal error: Class 'Memcached' not found in  : eval()'d code on line 30_


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2020)

Ja - gleiches Problem. Irgendwas hakt da seit den Updates gestern morgen.

*Edit* Es war das Update heute morgen - es fehlte ein Modul-Neustart.
Wir müssen unsere Kisten ja aktuell halten (lassen). War natürlich trotzdem nicht gewollt.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Februar 2020)

Seit wann habt ihr Captcha eingeführt?  Ich kann diesen Mist nicht leiden! Brauche 3x mal länger mich anzumelden und sicherer ist das Forum damit auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuchzael (4. Februar 2020)

Wahrscheinlich seitdem hier alles mit Pr0n-Werbung geflutet wird... Furchtbar sowas, hoffentlich wird diese Lücke schnell gestopft.

Grüße!


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2020)

Das Captcha kommt seit einiger Zeit bei Logins, wenn man sich außerhalb des DACH-Raumes oder über nicht legitime IPs (gehackte Server, Proxys, Anonymisierungsdienste oder VPNs) einloggen will, sofern das richtig erkannt werden kann, wenn der Provider es zulässt. Das wird auch so bleiben.



> [..] und sicherer ist das Forum damit auch nicht


Dickes Veto. So lange das da ist, müssen die Spamm-Auftraggeber Keller-Klitschen mit billigen Arbeitsplätzen bezahlen, damit Accounts manuell angelegt werden. Ohne Captcha ballern die mit Automatismen auf die Logins, das macht es deutlich schwerer dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (4. Februar 2020)

iPhone XS mit Safari. 

Immer wenn ich einen Link drücke: 

„Möchtest du Index.html laden“

Ist auch nur auf dieser Seite so. Seltsam. Hat das jemand auch? Seit heute erst bzw. ist mir heute aufgefallen. 

Lg Chris


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2020)

Haben es eben mit Eiföhn 6 (iOS12), 8, XR und 11 (je iOS13) mit Safari getestet - die Meldung kommt bei uns nicht.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (4. Februar 2020)

Lösch halt mal alle Cookies und andere Browserdaten zu dieser Seite, vielleigt geht es dann wieder.


----------



## IphoneBenz (4. Februar 2020)

Ist weg. Keine Ahnung was es war aber ein reset hat es gebracht. 

Danke.


----------



## -Kerby- (8. Februar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich seitdem hier alles mit Pr0n-Werbung geflutet wird... Furchtbar sowas, hoffentlich wird diese Lücke schnell gestopft.
> 
> Grüße!



Das habe ich in den letzten Tagen vermehrt mitbekommen... fragte mich schon, was da los ist.  Ich melde jeden dieser Beiträge, dann fällt es den Mods leichter sie zu finden und löschen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Februar 2020)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ich melde jeden dieser Beiträge, dann fällt es den Mods leichter sie zu finden und löschen.



Ich auch bzw. halt einen Beitrag des Spamaccs. Ständig dieser kisstok-Müll 
Vielleicht könnte man da den Link ja auch einfach mit Sternchen wie bei Schimpfworten zensieren, bis es wieder aufhört.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2020)

Erstmal vorab: Das ist keine "Lücke". ^^



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Ich auch bzw. halt einen Beitrag des Spamaccs. Ständig dieser kisstok-Müll
> Vielleicht könnte man da den Link ja auch einfach mit Sternchen wie bei Schimpfworten zensieren, bis es wieder aufhört.



Dann ändern sie augenblicklich die URL. Das sind keine Bots, die Accounts wurden alle manuell angelegt.
Wir haben Mechanismen dagegen und erweitern die auch stetig. Aber das ist wie der Kampf von Virenscanner-Herstellern vs. Virenhersteller.
Wir haben aber diverse Sachen, angepasst und erweitert (die ich aber nicht hier im Detail erläutere, um es ihnen nicht zu einfach zu machen).


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

Ich frage mich, warum sich solche Menschen überhaupt Mühe machen, dass Forum vollzuspamen mit ihrer komischen Werbung.
Die wissen doch das es wieder gelöscht wird. Und jeder der klar denken kann klickt denen ihre Links eh nicht an.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Februar 2020)

naja.. auf 100 Seiten jeweils Ein unbedachter sind schon 100* klicks.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum sich solche Menschen überhaupt Mühe machen, dass Forum vollzuspamen mit ihrer komischen Werbung.
> Die wissen doch das es wieder gelöscht wird. Und jeder der klar denken kann klickt denen ihre Links eh nicht an.


Ich denke das sind Forenbots, da macht sich kein Mensch die mühe, außer einmalig bei der Programmierung. 

MfG


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich denke das sind Forenbots, da macht sich kein Mensch die mühe, außer einmalig bei der Programmierung.
> 
> MfG


Aber ZAM hat doch oben weiter geschrieben



ZAM schrieb:


> Das sind keine Bots, die Accounts wurden alle manuell angelegt.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2020)

Oh, ok, habe ich nicht gesehen.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2020)

Wer die nötigen Programmkenntnisse hat, um die derzeitige Schwemme vollautomatisch umzusetzen, der könnte in der Automobilindustrie oder bei anderen KI-Fans mehr Geld verdienen als mit Porno-Spam, der nach 5 Minuten wieder gelöscht ist.


----------



## XT1024 (10. Februar 2020)

Die armen Mods. Das kann doch kein Dauerzustand sein.



ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben Mechanismen dagegen und erweitern die auch stetig. Aber das ist wie der Kampf von Virenscanner-Herstellern vs. Virenhersteller.


Alleine die Tatsache, dass brandneue Accounts im  Sekundentakt posten können, ist doch ein grundsätzlicher Fehler im  (vB)System. 
Gibt es keine stumpfen Regeln wie "zwischen den ersten 10 posts 5 Minuten Wartezeit" oder so ähnlich?





> Entschuldigung, aber Sie können nur alle 5 Sekunden eine neue Suche starten.


Wenigstens das funktioniert.  Und in der Zwischenzeit darf der aktuelle spammer in einer Minute 3x posten.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2020)

GameStar und PCGH scheinen meiner Erfahrung nach bislang am stärksten von dieser Scamacc.-Welle betroffen zu sein.^^

Auf CBase, HWluxx und Chip sind mir diese Gangster bislang noch nicht aufgefallen.
Hmm... Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt?


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Die armen Mods. Das kann doch kein Dauerzustand sein.


Gut erkannt, ist es auch nicht. ^^




> Alleine die Tatsache, dass brandneue Accounts im  Sekundentakt posten können, ist doch ein grundsätzlicher Fehler im  (vB)System.


Es posten mehrere Accounts gleichzeitig.



> Gibt es keine stumpfen Regeln wie "zwischen den ersten 10 posts 5 Minuten Wartezeit" oder so ähnlich?


Ja, aber das wird euch keinen Spaß machen, wenn wir das hochdrehen.


----------



## 3dfx01 (30. März 2020)

Was isn das für eine Option in den Einstellungen?


> Ein neues Feld: Hier steht ein Text
> Hier passiert irgendwann etwas


Ist das endlich die sehr lang erwartete Option für eine dunkle Darstellung?
Ich meine, zeit wird es ja, denn die IT-Seiten mit Forum die das noch nicht anbieten werden immer weniger, zurecht.


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2020)

3dfx01 schrieb:


> Was isn das für eine Option in den Einstellungen?
> 
> Ist das endlich die sehr lang erwartete Option für eine dunkle Darstellung?
> Ich meine, zeit wird es ja, denn die IT-Seiten mit Forum die das noch nicht anbieten werden immer weniger, zurecht.



Es ist was anderes. ^^

Btw. IT-Seiten mit Forum die das anbieten, haben meist auch nur eine Seite mit Forum zu bearbeiten. ;p


----------



## Sparanus (5. April 2020)

Kann man vielleicht abstellen, dass ich eine Benachrichtigung bekomme, wenn ich etwas like? Jungs das weiß ich^^


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man vielleicht abstellen, dass ich eine Benachrichtigung bekomme, wenn ich etwas like? Jungs das weiß ich^^



Mal kommt eine Benachrichtigung für ein Like, das man selbst macht und mal auch nicht -- ist mir jedenfalls schon aufgefallen.
Mal bekommt man auch eine Benachrichtigung für ein Like, obwohl man die Benachrichtigung für das Like schon bekommen hatte -- man bekommt also eine doppelte Benachrichtigung.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2020)

Es gibt leider kein aktuelles Update für das Like-Plugin.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2020)

Wurde der Bug jedenfalls nach oben gemeldet?


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mal kommt eine Benachrichtigung für ein Like, das man selbst macht und mal auch nicht -- ist mir jedenfalls schon aufgefallen.


Du verteilst auch Likes? Das wußte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du verteilst auch Likes? Das wußte ich noch gar nicht.



Mache ich. 
Aber der Post muss mich dann auch umhauen.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber der Post muss mich dann auch umhauen.


Also nie?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also nie?



Genau.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2020)

> Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.



Ist bei mir gerade passiert, nutze FF neuste Version und der Thread war,

EDIT: Frag mich nicht wie, aber irgendwie hatte ich in das Zitat reingeschrieben anstatt nach dem Zitat zu schreiben. Habe wohl das Zitat verlängert und deswegen kam meine Antwort nicht wirklich an  Sorry für die Umstände und schöne Ostern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-sonstiges/565864-lego-bringt-offizielle-super-mario-produkte-mit-app-anbindung.html#post10272081


----------



## chill_eule (19. April 2020)

Moin!

Seit heute morgen habe ich ein kurioses Problem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich meine Abonnements über den link beim roten Pfeil aufrufe, erhalte ich ständig den letzten Stand von heute früh.
Wenn ich meine Abonnements über den link beim grünen Pfeil (nochmal) aufrufe, dann bin ich auf dem neuesten Stand.

Firefox Nightly 77.0a1 hier.
Browsercache habe ich schon geleert, ebenso alle Cookies entfernt.

Jemand nen Tipp? 

MfG

Eule


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2020)

Mh, das kann ich so nicht reproduzieren - aber ich habe auch nur Feedback-Threads abonniert. 
Die beiden Links unterscheiden sich nicht, bis auf die Folder-Angabe, und in den meisten Fällen gibt es ja nur den Haupt-Folder für abonnierte Themen.


----------



## chill_eule (20. April 2020)

Hi ZAM, 

sorry falls ich hier falsch war 

Wollte es auch nur kundtun. Vermute aber die FF Beta dahinter. Auf dem Laptop mit Standard FF Version funkitoniert das alles


----------



## malheleco (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass der Link im Footer (Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.2.2 (Deutsch)) der zu vbulletin-germany.com linkt zwar funktioniert, die Domain aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr zum "Hersteller" der Forensoftware führt.
Stattdessen findet man dort eine klassisch werbegeflutete Blogseite mit "Produktrezensionen".
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so Absicht ist... Auch konnte ich mit Hilfe der Forensuche erst einmal keinen Post finden, dass das schon jemand gemeldet hätte.
Bin ich mit diesem Feedback hier richtig aufgehoben?


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2020)

malheleco schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass der Link im Footer (Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.2.2 (Deutsch)) der zu vbulletin-germany.com linkt zwar funktioniert, die Domain aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr zum "Hersteller" der Forensoftware führt.
> Stattdessen findet man dort eine klassisch werbegeflutete Blogseite mit "Produktrezensionen".
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so Absicht ist... Auch konnte ich mit Hilfe der Forensuche erst einmal keinen Post finden, dass das schon jemand gemeldet hätte.
> Bin ich mit diesem Feedback hier richtig aufgehoben?



Danke, ich habe das mal entfernt.


----------



## RaptorTP (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war nicht oft aktiv im PCGH.
Muss aber feststellen das es auch etwas an der Seite liegt.

Computerbase ist da wirklich einfacher zu nutzen. 

Das schlimme ist, ich kann nicht mal genau sagen warum.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, möchte ich auch nicht vorenthalten.

Und zwar hangele ich mich durch Benachrichtigung durch die Threads in denen ich bereits geschrieben habe.

Habe ich keine Benachrichtigung, kann ich nicht in diese Threads zurückkehren.

Also in anderen Foren klicke ich entweder auf "Alle Benachrichtigungen anzeigen" oder auf "Keine Benachrichtigung" und komme dann trotzdem in die Auflistung dieser.

Das geht hier quasi NUR wenn eine Benachrichtigung da ist.
Manchmal möchte man aber nochmal was checken, nachlesen oder ähnliches.

Dann muss man umständlich über sein Profil / Beiträge reingehen.

Geht das nur mir so ?

Was meint ihr dazu ?

Grüße 

Achja - noch was:
Kann ich mir in der mobilen Ansicht die Signatur anzeigen lassen ?
Generiert doch sonst auch nur ständig Nachfragen zum System.

oder surft einfach JEDER in Desktop-Ansicht ? xD


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2020)

Suchst du die hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaptorTP (8. Mai 2020)

also gut.

Quasi einfach umgewöhnen 

Danke

Die Signaturen sind nicht da, oder gibt es dafür auch eine einfache Lösung ?


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2020)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> Die Signaturen sind nicht da, oder gibt es dafür auch eine einfache Lösung ?



Signaturen sind in der Mobilansicht ausgeblendet, wegen der Scrolllänge. Es gibt hier definitiv sehr umfangreiche Threads. ^^ Man könnte das einstellbar machen, aber dafür fehlt aktuell leider die Zeit. Aber wartet einfach ab, was da noch kommen mag.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Mai 2020)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> also gut.
> 
> Quasi einfach umgewöhnen
> 
> ...



Eine weitere Alternative: Du aktivierst automatische Abonnements für alle Threads, in denen du postests, und schon stehen sie alle in deiner Abo-Übersicht. Die mit neuen Beiträgen zusätzlich im Kontrollzentrum, wo dir auch alle abonnierten Forenteile mit Markierung für neu/nichts neues angezeigt werden.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das in Sachen Komfort mit Computerbase mithalten kann &#8211; aber ich benutze das Forum praktisch ausschließlich so. Ein Klick auf 's Lesezeichen oder das Symbol in der Titelleiste und ich bin im Kontrollzentrum mit einer übersichtlichen Auflistung aller Threads, in die ich mal wieder reingucken sollte. Bei Bedarf ein zweiter Klick und ich sehe alle für mich wichtigen Threads, in denen niemand etwas neues gepostet hat oder ein anderer Klick und ich bin im gewünschten Themenbereich, in dem ich nach ganz neuen Threads Ausschau halten könnte. Eine noch direktere Bedienung kann ich mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen, auch wenn es möglicherweise selbsterklärendere Varianten gibt.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Mai 2020)

Hi,
Ich habe zwar einige Werbe blockenede Programme im FF- Browser, aber  alle sind Ausgeschaltet für PCGH und Forum, nicht nur Teildeaktiviert o.ä.
 Jedoch kann ich das Kästen für "ABP auf PCGH ausgeschaltet" nicht aktivieren. 
Liegt das an Firefox selbst/Diverse standard Einstellungen?

Installierte Eweiterungen:


Spoiler



AdBlock Plus
BlockSite
uMatrix
uBlock Origins
Kaspersky Protection



Wie gesagt alle sind hier Deaktiviert
Windows 10 1903

Danke für eine Rückmeldung

Edit:
Oder muss ich erst Spenden? Ich kaufte doch schon das letzte Jahrzehnt alle eure Ausgaben^^<--Spaß-Frage

Noch mal edit!
Ich habe gerade im Thread von dem "Shorty" gegen die Buttons gelesen das hier angeblich Ständig irgendwo Werbung o.ä. ist! ich sehe allerdings nur ab und zu oben mal was! das heißt scheinbar, irgendwas blockiert immer noch obwohl ich alle noch mal gebrüft und generell abgeschaltet habe. Scheinbar muss ich das Problem hier vor meiner Tastatur klären^^

Sorry und Danke fürs Lesen


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe zwar einige Werbe blockenede Programme im FF- Browser, aber  alle sind Ausgeschaltet für PCGH und Forum, nicht nur Teildeaktiviert o.ä.



Mh, die Checkbox deaktiviert es normalerweise nur, wenn Werbung blockiert wird, also eins der genannten Plugins in die Seite eingereift.
Nur um sicher zu gehen, ganz sicher, dass wirklich alle davon hier nicht aktiv sind?
BlockSite und uMatrix habe/kenne ich nicht. Kaspersky konnte ich auch testen, das fummelt auch nicht dazwischen.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Mai 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, die Checkbox deaktiviert es normalerweise nur, wenn Werbung blockiert wird, also eins der genannten Plugins in die Seite eingereift.
> Nur um sicher zu gehen, ganz sicher, dass wirklich alle davon hier nicht aktiv sind?
> BlockSite und uMatrix habe/kenne ich nicht. Kaspersky konnte ich auch testen, das fummelt auch nicht dazwischen.



Blocksite ist mehr son Ding um unerwünschte/gefährliche Internetseiten oder Querverbindungen über Links zu Blockieren.
uMatrix ist Grundsätzlich ne sehr feine Sache blockt halt wenn eingeschaltet, nahezu alle Scripte, Medien, Cookies, etc unter anderem bei PCGH: Stats.Computecmedia, Google-Analytics, StroeerdigitalMedia..etc! Wie gesagt ich hatte schon alle im Firefox selbst Deaktiviert (scheinbar ohne großen erfolg^^). ging nicht!

Aber wie in meinem "Edit" oben geschrieben;
Da ich Kurz nach dem Post in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe das scheinbar viel mehr Werbung hier unterwegs ist als bei mir angezeigt, wird der Fehler wohl Definitiv auf meiner Seite liegen. Ich verfolge es und bei Eskalation ruf ich noch mal um Hilfe hier im Forum. Werde die Tage mal eine Saubere Firefox Installation drauf machen und "App" für "App" testen welches Programm nicht auf sein Ausknopf hört

Sorry für´s Stören, und vielen lieben dank für die Rückmeldung!

Grüße


----------



## TJW65 (26. Mai 2020)

Moin,

Hier einmal ein "Problem" mit dem Forum.
Seit heute - noch nie zuvor gesehen - taucht von beim Besuchen des Forums eine "consent rejected" Meldung auf.
Andere Websites sind davon nicht betroffen. Bilder gibt's natürlich unten, dabei auch mal unten links im Bild darauf achten auf welche Adresse Edge - auf Chromium Basis- zuzugreifen versucht.
Möglich ist dass Windows gestern ein Update im Hintergrund gefahren hat. Für die "Security Updates" beispielsweise wird der User ja gar nicht mehr benachrichtigt sofern er nicht manuell nach Updates sucht.

Solange ich die genannte Meldung nicht bestätige ist das Forum auch nicht nutzbar. Auftreten tut das ganze bei jedem neuen "Link" des Forums - sprich auch jedem einzelnen Thread etc. Auf anderen Seiten wie bereits geschrieben jedoch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand anderes mit der selben Beobachtung?
Ideen?

MFG
TJW65


----------



## DARPA (26. Mai 2020)

Kann ich bestätigen, tritt seit heute auf. Browser Firefox




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Mai 2020)

Geht mir genauso 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Windows 10 ----------------Linux Mint (Ubuntu)


----------



## DARPA (26. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist es wieder weg


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2020)

War versehentlich live - Sorry.


----------



## TJW65 (26. Mai 2020)

Jup,
Fehler behoben.
Danke ZAM 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2020)

Wie kann ich in FF auf dem iPhone Beiträge melden?
Die Sexwerbungsbots sind wieder unterwegs. Mir wird die übliche Schaltfläche nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2020)

Die Schaltfläche wird leider beim responsive Design eingespart wenn das Bild nicht breit genug ist.
Handy drehen oder auf Desktop Ansicht stellen hilft in der Regel.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

Seit wann muss ich 90 Sekunden warten, bis ich einen weiteren Post abschicken kann?


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann muss ich 90 Sekunden warten, bis ich einen weiteren Post abschicken kann?


Seit angemerkt wurde, dass die Sexlink-Spammer zu schnell hintereinander Posts eröffnen können.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2020)

Mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich seit einiger Zeit enorme Probleme Bilder hier hochzuladen (Anhänge), es tut sich einfach nix nach dem hochladen (Rädchen verschwindet instant, glaub da hat sich mal ein Rädchen gedreht^^).
Manchmal ging es weg, wenn ich auf Hauptordner geklickt habe, aber das funzt nun auch nicht mehr bzw sowieso viel zu selten. Habe 57 Seiten Anhänge, kann es sein, dass ich einfach schon zu viel hochgeladen habe?
Wollte paar Bilder löschen, nur sehe ich nicht mehr wo ich das löschen kann....


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2020)

Die maximale Anzahl von Bildern pro Account beträgt 20.000
Ich schätze das ist bei 57 Seiten noch nicht erreicht  Aber vielleicht hat vBulletin ein Problem mit der Menge. Ich habe leider nicht so viele Bilder um das prüfen zu können. 
In deiner Anhangsverwaltung im Admin-Bereich sieht soweit alles gut aus.
Wenn das Anhangs-Verwaltungsfenster im Editor so eine Macke hat, kannst du mal prüfen, ob du nicht irgendwelche Adblocker oder Script-Blocker noch aktiv hast (die mal wieder einzelne Elemente unserer Seiten im Filter haben)?
Ansonsten bräuchte ich den Auszug aus deiner Debug-Konsole des Browser (per PN), was die ausspuckt, wenn der Fehler wieder auftritt, also mit dem verschwinden der Rädchen etc.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2020)

Danke der Übeltäter war adblock plus.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2020)

2 Dinge wären auf der Webseite ganz nett wenn man Mobil unterwegs ist.
Auf der Main, wenn man Logout drückt ist man gleich ausgeloggt. Kann man da nicht eine Abfrage machen wie im Forum ob man sich wirklich abmelden will?

Wenn ich auf der Main bin, wie komme ich direkt ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum? Ich 
muss immer zuerst ins Forum und dann so rein, das ist umständlich. Übersehe ich da einen Link dazu? 

Wenn diese beiden Wünsche zu umständlich sind dann kann man es auch lassen, war nur so eine Idee.


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2020)

Ich habe zur Übersicht das Offtopic mal rausgenommen.

@Gamer090 - Mobile wird generell gerade etwas umgebaut - Wir behalten es im Hinterkopf.


----------



## ich111 (5. August 2020)

In diesem Post stimmt was mit der Darstellung von Zitaten in Zusammenhang mit Bildern nicht. Hab da sowohl im Firefox als auch im Edge ein durch Zitate zerstückeltes Bild


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2020)

Was war denn [img*l*] für ein Tag? Noch nie gesehen hier. :O
Habe das mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. August 2020)

[imgl] und [imgr] sind Tags, um Bilder links oder rechts des Fließtextes einzufügen....
PCGHX-BB-Code-Übersicht

Für ein 1.020 Pixel breites Bild war der Einsatz aber sicherlich nicht angemessen. Eigentlich fügt man Bilder am Rand ein, wenn kleine Motive den Textfluss nicht unbrechen sollen. Das funktioniert eigentlich auch.
_Edit: Test_
_Edit: Test2, weil es zumindest mit Profil-*gifs* wohl nicht funktioniert_


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> [imgl] und [imgr] sind Tags, um Bilder links oder rechts des Fließtextes einzufügen.
> PCGHX-BB-Code-Übersicht



Danke. Das erklärt es - Die Rechnen natürlich keine Bildgrößen runter, bekommen dann aber einen  CSS-Style für den Umbruch. Das funktioniert bei der Größe des Bildes natürlich nicht und führt zur Überlagerung.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2020)

Hi, der Kommentarbereich hat aktuell ein Problem. Ich verfasse ein Post, dann kommt eine fehlermeldung, ich kann wieder in 59 Sekunden, blablabla, dann wartet man, klickt erneut auf Antworten und hat einen Doppelpost. Wenn man bei der Fehlermeldung hingegen den thread erneut öffnet ist der Post trotz Meldung vorhanden. Oder aber wenn man postet kommt das Ladesymbol und geht nicht weg, erst wenn man die Seite aktualisiert ist es weg und der Post dann auch vorhanden.

Aktuell Win10/Chrome

MfG


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2020)

Unlustige Macke vom erhöhten Timeout. Aber kann man wohl aktuell nichts machen. Entwicklungs-Support von VBulletin für V4 ist vor längerem schon ausgelaufen.


----------



## SaPass (18. August 2020)

Ich habe seit heute das gleiche Problem, bei jedem Beitrag den ich schreibe. Wenn ich einen Beitrag editiere, dann muss ich speichern Klicken und die Seite manuell verlassen. Ich werde nicht weitergeleitet.

Edit: Schrieb er und hatte den Fehler plötzlich nicht mehr.

Edit 2: Wieder da. Bild hängt an.


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2020)

Problem ggfs. gefunden - ich hatte noch Debug-Output für ein Script aktiv, dass wegen den Spam-Bots aktuell testweise aktiv ist..


----------



## eclipso (21. August 2020)

Man ist gerade mit der Meldung:  vB 500 Anmeldelimit überschritten, aus dem Forum geflogen.


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2020)

Ja, einer der Datenbank-Server hat gerade sein Connection-Limit erreicht. Geht aber wieder.


----------



## eclipso (21. August 2020)

Danke fürs Feedback, dann brauch ich hier nicht nach Verbindungsproblemen suchen.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. September 2020)

Machen wir hieraus einen Allgemeinen Foren-Feedback Thread?

Ich muss sagen, ich finde die grafische Darstellung des neuen Forums irgendwie sehr unangenehm.  
Es fehlt optische Trennung zwischen Elementen und irgendwie ist alles größer und auffälliger als der tatsächliche Inhalt, den Posts im Forum.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. September 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich finde die grafische Darstellung des neuen Forums irgendwie sehr unangenehm.



Mag mir auch noch nicht so recht gefallen, kommt wohl noch



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es fehlt optische Trennung zwischen Elementen und irgendwie ist alles größer und auffälliger als der tatsächliche Inhalt, den Posts im Forum.



Fällt mir auch soweit auf, in den Threads springt alles ins Auge, nur der tatsächliche Post nicht

Zudem wird wohl auch die Rumpelkammer mitgezählt, hab jetzt mehr Beiträge, so manche User wird das nicht freuen


----------



## Laudian (8. September 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Machen wir hieraus einen Allgemeinen Foren-Feedback Thread?



Erstmal bitte den Thread benutzen, in dem Zam die Umstellung angekündigt hat. Threadleichen wie diese müssen wir nicht unbedingt in das "neue Zeitalter" mitschlepoen. Vorsichtshalber schließe ich hier mal


----------

